#ubuntu-br 2011-02-21
<p0w3r> boa noite galera
<p0w3r> alguem aq jah submeteu algum algoritmo no SPOJ Brasil?
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC, boa noite, tente http://planeta.ubuntu-br.org
<ZNC> desculpe andre a demora, no outro canal
<condor_> ola a todos
<condor_> informações sobre esquentamento em notes com ubuntu
<condor_> alguem pode ajudar
<p0w3r> soh ta acontecendo isso no ubuntu?!
<virtu> ae
<francisco> Boa noite, pessoal
<Francisco__> pessoal, uso o linux e o windows 7, mas não uso mas o windows 7, tenho só o disco de boot em uma partição separada.
<Francisco__> Alguem sabe colocar o linux para dar boot direto ? sem aparecer a janelo de seleção de SO ?
<xGrind> Francisco__; acho q da pra mexer no grub
<Francisco__> mas como mexer ?
<Francisco__> Nã sei como fazê-lo
<xGrind> Francisco__; nunca mexi tb. eu tirei o xp aki , pelo gparted msm
<Francisco__> alguem sabe mexer com o Wine ?
<Francisco__> ?
<Francisco__> Ninguem ?
<Known_problems> eu me esqueci
<Known_problems> vai dizenho
<Known_problems> vai relatando!
<Francisco__> não consigo instalar nada, tudo relata aquela mensagem de executable bit.
<marverick> oi
<marverick> alguem pode me ajudar?
<marverick> por favor
<marverick> so quero saber se tem como eu dar boot pelo hd em um ISO
<marverick> ?????
<marverick> affss
<ffr76> Bom dia segunda-feira
<ffr76> Ping!
<barna> pong!
<ffr76> ping!
<Iniesta> alguem ajuda com placa de rede da atheros
<ffr76> Iniesta,diga qual problema?
<carbonz> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Iniesta> ffr76, eu tenho o ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6 instaldo na maquina
<ffr76> Iniesta,sim e?
<Iniesta> so que a internet cabeada do nada para de responder
<Iniesta> e andei lendo sobre a atheros e tals
<Iniesta> tem algumas incompatibilidades..
<Iniesta> so que nao achei nenhum driver que funcione corretamente
<ffr76> Iniesta,ja pode ser problema de osmar!!!ja refez o conector?
<Iniesta> refez o conector?
<ffr76> Iniesta,sim o conector de rede RJ45
<Iniesta> so que tenho duaboot com o win7
<Iniesta> ja testei varios cabos e tals
<Iniesta> e nele funciona corretamente
<Iniesta> nao sei oq vc se refere...sou meio nvoo em rede
<ffr76> Iniesta,eu tb mas com windows 7 funciona normal
<Iniesta> ffr76 ta com o msms problema?
<ffr76> Iniesta,monitora com um ping em um site qualquer
<Iniesta> sim sim
<Iniesta> testar
<Iniesta> ffr76 vou reiniciar no linux e tesar..
<ffr76> Iniesta,ok
<Iniesta> ffr76
<Iniesta> bom dia
<Iniesta> entao
<ffr76> Iniesta,entao monitoro?
<Iniesta> sim sim
<Iniesta> entao
<Iniesta> funciona normal cara..
<Iniesta> so que se iniciar algum mensageiro instantaneo
<Iniesta> cai a internet
<Iniesta> e tenho que reiniciar
<ffr76> Iniesta,digite no terminal >ifconfig all
<Iniesta> all: erro obtendo informações da interface: %s: dispositivo não encontrado
<ffr76> Iniesta,desculpe sudo ifconfig
<damasceno> Iniesta, poderia explicar o que está acontencendo?
<damasceno> acontecendo*
<Iniesta> so que quanto eu entro em algum mensageiro instantaneo
<Iniesta> ela para de responder e tals
<damasceno> Acredito eu, que tu esteja usando Ubuntu, correto?
<Iniesta> simsim 10.10 2.6kernel
<damasceno> Monitore o arquivo de log /var/log/syslog
<damasceno> E veja se aparece algo quando você abre o messenger.
<damasceno> Só por curiosidade, qual o mensageiro que tu tá usando?
<Iniesta> pidgin, emesene, empathy nenhum funciona
<damasceno> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<damasceno> Abra duas abas, ou dois terminais.
<damasceno> um você vai executar o comando que passei acima.
<damasceno> E o outro você utiliza o ping para o google.
<damasceno> ping www.google.com.br
<Iniesta> ja abri aki
<damasceno> Analise, e responda aqui.
<damasceno> Tente acessar o messenger, e vê se mostra algo.
<Iniesta> conectou normal agora...aff..
<ffr76> damasceno,o Iniesta tem 2 placa de rede eth0 eth1 so que perde a conecção quando conecta menssageiro
<damasceno> ffr76, exato, eu quero que ele veja a saída no arquivo de log.
<damasceno> Para ver se o arquivo de log pode clarear um pouco esse mistério.
<damasceno> :}
<ffr76> damasceno,certo
<ccelio> bom dia
<ffr76> damasceno,o q este comando faz tail -f
<damasceno> Mostra o conteúdo do arquivo de forma corrente...
<damasceno> contínua...
<ffr76> damasceno,em tempo real}
<damasceno> Exatamente.
<damasceno> tail mostra por padrão as 10 últimas linhas do arquivo, mas com a opção -f mostra em "tempo real".
<ffr76> damasceno,mostra o q esta escrito no arquivo log
<damasceno> Hãn?
<ffr76> damasceno,o meu mostra WARNING: no network interfaces found
 * tania is away: :)
<Ja> Eae boa tarde
<Ja> Fui
<jotaSantana> hi ALL
<ffr76> jotSantan,oi p todos Canal em  portugues :>)
<surf> primeira vez q estou usando ubuntu de vdd, foi um trabalho danado para instalar o correto nesse pc
<surf> tentei o 8.10 mas o repositorio nao vai, alguem sabe me explicar como fazer para baixar do adicionar/remove programas no 8.10?
<ZNC> Bom dia
<surf> bom dia
<surf> td bem?
<ZNC> si e com tu?
<surf> tranquilo
<ZNC> :)
<surf> primeira vez q estou usando ubuntu de vdd, foi um trabalho danado para instalar o correto nesse pc
<surf> tentei o 8.10 mas o repositorio nao vai, alguem sabe me explicar como fazer para baixar do adicionar/remove programas no 8.10?
<ZNC> sudo apt-get remove nomedoprograma
<ZNC> no terminal
<ZNC> tem o synaptic
<ZNC> modo grafico
<surf> entao, eu queria saber para adicionar programas pelo programa q baixa e ja adiciona
<ZNC> bem
<ZNC> instalar >> sudo apt-get install nomedoaplicativo
<ZNC> basta sempre mudar apos o apt-get 'install' remove 'autoremove'
<surf> nao tem q especificar a pasta?
<ZNC> o ubuntu 8.10 ja esta bem velhinho, repositorios sera um problema, prefira sempre manter a nova versao
<ZNC> surf: nao nao ele manda tudo para os locais certos :D
<surf> entao, eu estou utilizando o xubuntu 9.10, foi o unico que pegou nesse pc com o programa de baixar e adicionar aplicativos
<ZNC> apt-get é do debian e suas derivação :)
<ZNC> ubuntu xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu nobuntu
<surf> mas tenho medo q esse tambem fique para tras, e nao tenha mais repositorios
<ZNC> sim :S
<ZNC> o xubuntu 10.10 nao funciona ai?
<ZNC> algum erro?
<surf> fui instalar junto junto/dentro do xp e da erro na instalaçao
<ZNC> mmm
<surf> meu pc é um sempron 2200+, 256 de ram, placa de video on board
<ZNC> bem: eu ando indicando para as pessoas instalar o vbox no windows, instalar o ubuntu dentro, e ir testando e vendo como o ubuntu é completo para vida dela, e por fim a pessoa escolhendo ficar apenas com ubuntu :D
<ZNC> *a pessoa acaba escolhendo
<surf> o problema é rodar vbox no windows com 256 de ram
<ZNC> sim :S
<surf> quase desisti de usar linux
 * ZNC :O
<ZNC> linux é mais leve q windows :(
<ZNC> seguinte
<ZNC> carca swap de 2048 :D
<ZNC> e vera :D
<surf> como instalar programas, baixados por exemplo do softpedia.com
<ZNC> tem um readme dentro
<geko> bom dia
<geko> hello yutaka
<ZNC> geko: bom dia
<surf> é, mas nao entendi mt bem o readme
<geko> ciao
<surf> bom dia
<ZNC> surf:  dentro do readme tem instrução de como instalar
<ZNC> geko: ciao
<ZNC> geko: come va?
<Rickwap> Boa tarde
<ZNC> Rickwap: boa tarde
<geko> ZNC, bene grazie
<ZNC> geko: :)
<Rickwap> Td bem com vcs?
<ZNC> nao/sim
<surf> o problema é q nao entendo as instruçoes
<ZNC> coloca no paste, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ZNC> o readme inteiro
<Rickwap> Pessoal, vcs podem me explicar onde eu acho os papeis de parede originais do ubuntu no sistema?
<Rickwap> ?
<Rickwap> Estou pelo celular
<ZNC> * /usr/share/backgrounds/
<Rickwap> Valew z
<ZNC> http://kgeek.tk/search.html?searchword=wallpaper&ordering=&searchphrase=all
<ZNC> kakakak
<surf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570113/
<surf> e agora?
<omelete> q é isso?
<surf> o znc falou para por o readme nesse site
<allure> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<surf> como faço para instalar programas baixado no ubuntu
<barna> surf, pq vc não instala pela Central de Programas do Ubuntu ou pelo Synaptic?
<allure> Boa tarde...
<allure> to tentando configurar uma VPN com pptp, mas não consigo me conectar... aqui ta o log do cliente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570124/ - Alguém pode me ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> tania, [...]
<polinesian>  Olá pessoal preciso de uma lista dos pacotes Apache/PHP/MySQL para instalar via apt-get e que possa instalar a extensão Pecl do APC, o Marcelo Vaz me passou uma seqüência que deu certo, porém na reinstalação esqueci de fazer o backup
<polinesian> E fiquei sem a lista, achei alguns tutores, mas há pacotes que conflitam entre si como o PHP-Intl com o PHP-Idn.
<Nino> opa
<Nino> estou conhecendo o ubunto , muito legal
<polinesian> Alguém aqui já usou ou utiliza o APC, pois é requisito para rodar o Framework Symfony.
<Nino> estou procurando o pascal mas não estou encontrando
<Nino> na central de programas mas não ta rolando
<polinesian> Nino você tentou procurar por Free-Pascal
<polinesian> ou então pelo Lazarus, geralmente é completo IDE + compilador Free-Pascal
<Nino> ainda não
<Nino> vou tentar obrigado
<Damian> Boa tarde, alguém sabe algum modelo de placa para cameras de monitoramento?
<Damian> Cameras de vigilância, alguém conhece alguma para Linux?
<Nino> alguem conhece um free pascal para o linux
<Nino> e tenha o ambiente similar ao do windows
<Damian> Nino, conheço o Lazarus que é bem parecido com o Delphi mas com bem menos ferramentas
<Damian> ele está disponível para ser baixado pelo repositório
<Damian> o compilador do Lazarus é o free pascal
 * tania is back (gone 04:22:51)
<rogerio> como instalo o broffice 3.3
<rogerio> ?
<lima> alguem sabe de um software pra monitor temperaturas no ubuntu?
<Gnomer> Opa..
<Gnomer> Pessoal.. Meh q Faz pra Resetar o Apt-get.. o trem quer pq quer que eu baixe uns Pacotes quebrados... de uma outro instalação
<Gnomer> tipo usei o DPKG -i...
<Gnomer> preciso limpar.. já fiz isso uma vez.. mais foi a 10.000 ac
<Gnomer> Toh no Maverick
<Gnomer> Ninguem chuta como fazer...
<Gnomer> Uff ¬¬
<Gnomer> Qualé pessoal alguem aew já deve ter feito isso..
<Gnomer> Purgar o Cache do Apt-get..
<Gnomer> Perando Resposta..
<Ulisses> Gnomer deve ser apt-get autoclean
<ffr76> Ulisses,daria tb apt-get purge all
<ffr76> ou quem sabe apt-get purge full
<lima> alguem aqui joga quakelive no linux?
<barna> duke3d, #ubuntugames
<barna> duke3d, #linux4fun
<duke3d> eu quero saber pq to tendo problemas.. o som fica xiando
<amarelinho_EMO> cheguei miguxos, pra sorte de todos.
<insano> Como posso usar ips virtuais com o NetworkManager?
<Nilodanx521> qual o comando pra eu poder atualizar o grub???
<Nilodanx521> troquei de placa mãe e ele ñ bota
<Nilodanx521> porem tenho um cd aki que fez ele botar
<Nilodanx521> mais mesmo assim quero não ultilizar o cd alguem ae lembra do coando??
<Porcks> Nilodanx521: qual o a versão do grub?
<Nilodanx521> comando*
<Nilodanx521> deve ser o 1
<Andre_Gondim> Nilodanx521, o que aconteceu, não entendi bem
<Porcks> grub-install /dev/sda (se for o primeiro hd sata o primeiro do boot na BIOS)
<Nilodanx521> o grub ta instalado porem quero atualizalo pow
<Nilodanx521> no terminal
<Nilodanx521> alguem sabe
<Porcks> é no terminal
<Porcks> Nilodanx521: mas é assim q atualiza
<Nilodanx521> mais tinha um tal de update não?
<Porcks> update-grub
<rsperle> Alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar rota de rede no Ubuntu?
<Porcks> rsperle: q rota vc quer adicionar?
<insano> rsperle, explique a situação
<rsperle> Seguinte, aqui no trabalho instalamos o Virtua pro departamento, mas eu preciso continuar tendo acesso a rede interna
<insano> ips redes interfaces
<insano> OK
<rsperle> O switch aqui do departamento está em DHCP
<insano> certo
<rsperle> pediram para eu adicionar a rota via Terminal
<insano> certo
<rsperle> Com o seguinte comando: ip route add 200.222.48.0/24 via 10.10.182.254
<insano> e quem está entre a rede do virtua e sua rede interna?
<rsperle> Tem um switch configurável
<insano> sem gateway?
<rsperle> :)
<insano> não tem nenhum roteador?
<Porcks> rsperle: mas tem um cabo de cada rede no switch?
<rsperle> tem
<rsperle> tem um roteador sim
<insano> problema
<rsperle> o pessoal que usa Windows adicionou o comando route -p add 200.222.48.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.10.182.254
<rsperle> e resolveu pra eles
<rsperle> eu fiquei de fora :(
<insano> ok
<insano> 10.10.182.254 é seu gateway?
<rsperle> boa pergunta... tenho quase certeza que sim
<insano> esclareça, por favor...
<insano> outra pergunta
<insano> vc quer exergar todos na rede 200.222.48.0? ou quer enxergar um ip especifico?
<rsperle> todos
<rsperle> pq preciso acessar arquivos, impressoras, um ftp, ...
<Porcks> rsperle: route add 200.222.48.0/24 10.10.182.254
<insano> route add 200.222.48.0 mask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.10.182.254
<insano> ou como o Porcks colocou
<Porcks> rsperle: mas vc tem q pelo menos conseguir pingar o 10.10.182.254
<insano> outra coisa avisa pro seu adm de redes que ele precisa tomar cuidado com conflito de dhcp
<rsperle> blz
<rsperle> vou testar aqui
<rsperle> não funciona
<rsperle> ele retorna: Usage: inet_route [-vF] del {-host|-net} Target[/prefix] [gw Gw] [metric M] [[dev] If]...
<insano> route add -net 200.222.48.0 mask 255.255.255.0 gw 10.10.182.254
<insano> tenta isso
<rsperle> nada
<insano> route add -net 200.222.48.0/24 gw 10.10.182.254
<rsperle> no route aparece a seguinte linha: 200.222.48.0    10.10.182.254   255.255.255.0   UG    0      0        0 eth0
<insano> route -n
<insano> cara, tu tá no windows ou no ubuntu?
<rsperle> ubuntu
<ZNC> ,Voltei :-), boa noite a todos
<allure> noite
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa noite1
<AlexandreMBM> O pacote pm-utils foi atualizado, e com isso eu perdi edições que havia feito para o suspend funcionar.
<AlexandreMBM> Se não estou enganado, o suspend funciona se for com s2ram. O que editar nos arquivos do pm-utils?
<skletenblack> como eu vejo os logs do kernel? tipo eu to no 2.6.36.4 ai compilei o 2.6.37.1 deu certo... mas aconteceu um problema aki ai tive que recompilar ele , recompileu sem problemas mas na hora de iniciar ele deu problema, ai queria ver qual o problema
<skletenblack> isso é gravado no log? como faço pra ver?
<skletenblack> o meu lilo ta assim
<skletenblack> http://pastebin.com/5thhVzaY
<skletenblack> olha ai
<skletenblack> ai vou tomar banho agora por q tenho que ir pra escola, mas podem falar ai se alguem souber eu ja volto pra olhar ... Obrigado(a)
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém me ajuda a acertar o suspend?
<skletenblack> é tenho que ir
<skletenblack> valeu por nada...
<esdras> aloha
<esdras> pessoal to apanhando aqui
<esdras> com meu debian
<esdras> alguem se dispoe?
<esdras> tem alguem aqui?
<Gallus> é mais facil postar o problema esdras, pra ver se alguem responde
<esdras> achei que nao tivesse ninguem
<esdras> eu nao consigo configurar o teclado
<esdras> eu uso o netbook da acer (aspire one)
<esdras> padrao americano (us acentus)
<esdras> nas opçoes eu configuro
<esdras> mas quando rebooto a maquina ele volta para abnt
<Gallus> eu nunca usei debian por isso não sou de muita ajuda
<esdras> tem um comando que se usa que configura, eu to tentando google
<Gallus> modprobe provavelmente
<esdras> modprobe?
<esdras> eh possivel, mas esse seria o metodo marreta
<esdras> rs
<esdras> tem como editar o xorg.conf, mas é meio complexo
<esdras> alem do mais nao funcionaria no modo texto
<Gallus> não dá pra colocar direto no grub, não
<Gallus> acho que no proprio grub tem uma opção para escolher o teclado
<Ricardo__> na instalacao
<Ricardo__> tu nao pos o teclado correto?
<Ricardo__> ele pergunta
<Ricardo__> nao tem erro
<esdras> eu que errei na hora de instalar
<esdras> ja eram umas boas horas da manha e tudo que eu queria era dormir
<esdras> :D
<Ricardo__> eheheh
<esdras> eu achei uma parte do problema
<esdras> o dpkg-reconfigure nao aparece para usuario comum
<esdras> su e ele deu as caras
<esdras> mas console-data continua indisponivel, vou tentar outra opçao
<esdras> ox
<esdras> xserver-xorg
<esdras> nao aparece o menu como deveria
<virtu> e ae
<giano> boa noite galera
<barna> esdras, ja tentou no canal do debian?
<barna> ##debian-br acho q é isso!
<esdras> nao entra sem registrar
<esdras> #debian-br
<charly_> Ola
<barna> esdras, sim, mas acho q no canal ##debian-br (com 2#) eles podem te ajudar! até ajudar a entrar no canal oficial (com 1#).
<esdras> ah assim sim :D
<esdras> valeu
<barna> esdras, tem os canais #vivaolinux, #linuxajuda e #linux4fun!
<barna> lá é sobre qualquer linux!
<esdras> barna achei o caminho
<esdras> /etc/defalts/keyboard
<esdras> tem que editar, ta 90% do caminho andado
<barna> esdras, massa!
<barna> esdras, ja conseguiu editar o arquivo?
<esdras> ja rebootando para ver se funciona ou acabei de zicar
<esdras> :P
<esdras> (dedinhos cruzados)
<giano> <barna>  cheguei agora qual é a bronca? se pa posso te ajudar
<barna> giano, brigado! na verdade quem ta com problemas é o esdras!
<barna> ele ta bootando p/ ver se resolveu!
<giano> ok
<barna> mas mesmo assim, valeu d+ pela intenção!
<lima> Alguem tem o HardInfo pra comparar os scores?
<lima> to achando os meus muito baixos :D
<esdras> deu mais ou menos certo
<esdras> so falta um misero detalhe
<esdras> como é a especificaçao correta para us-acentos?
<esdras> eh us-acentos mesmo?
<esdras> coloquei apenas us e ele pegou us with dead keys
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-22
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguem ja implantou o awstats com virtual hosts ?
<MarceloVaz> gostei dele.. só queria facilitar o processo de criação
<MarceloVaz> alguem indica um script ?
<MarceloVaz> acredito q isto me sirva
<MarceloVaz> http://www.dotvoid.com/2005/01/awstats-with-virtual-hosts-on-apache/
<MarceloVaz> duvida seria a seguinte
<MarceloVaz> se eu criar um alias pra cada dominio acessar com /estatisticas por exemplo
<MarceloVaz> funciona? :D
<virtu> e ae
<ubuntu__> ajuda sobre o wine ?
<ubuntu__> alguem?
<ubuntu__> aff's
<ubuntu__>  vou baixar o 7 mesmo'
<adell> hauahau
<adell> ubuntu__, que sejas feliz :P
<vitorlobo> ubuntu__: instalou o ubuntu para rodar programas de windows?
<vitorlobo> ubuntu__: pra quê?
<vitorlobo> ubuntu__: volta pro 7 e seja feliz
<MarceloVaz> comentário sobre o script do cara q postei mais acima
<MarceloVaz> funciona q é um doce
<MarceloVaz> :D
<xGrind> MarceloVaz; script do q?
<MarceloVaz> http://www.dotvoid.com/2005/01/awstats-with-virtual-hosts-on-apache/
<MarceloVaz> pra gerar conf de um novo vhost no awstats
<MarceloVaz> pena q é feioso esse negocio
<MarceloVaz> procurar um skin ou tema...
<virtu> vltei
<marmadeoli> boa noite! Qual programa usamos para gravar o que fazemos na tela do computador?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> marmadeoli:
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> puts como é o nome mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> perai deixa eu ver aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> marmadeoli: gtk-recordMyDesktop
<marmadeoli> humm
<marmadeoli> vou baixar aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é só procurar no treco do ubuntu ali
<marmadeoli> obg!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usa os repositórios OFICIAIS
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> assim tu não teras problemas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> "teras"= acho que escreve assim auheuhauehuahe kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<marmadeoli> Cesar_Augusto_W7: Ele não tem opção para salvar em avi? Preciso rodar os videos num dvd-player aqui o qual só funciona 720x480px
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> marmadeoli:  barbada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> converte para o DVD
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usando o DEVEDE
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> barbadinha :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou também pode usar o outro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deixe-me ver o nome
<marmadeoli> será que o Brasero faz?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> marmadeoli:  conversão para DVD-VIDEO acho que não , mas não sei se adicionar está opção na versão nova do 10.10 ou 11.04 , pois a ultima que usei mesmo foi a 10.04 , nem peguei as novas ainda uhauehae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> perai que vou ver um outro que grava em AVI aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas aconselho a converter para dvd usando o DEVEDE
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tem nos repositórios também
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> marmadeoli:  perai que vou abrir uma VM aqui para ver o nome do programa , pois estou no maledito auhuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> maledito = windows uaeuhaue
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vm = virtual machine = máquina virtual
<marmadeoli> beleza cara
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> marmadeoli:  o nome é
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> istanbul
<marmadeoli> ummm
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> digita recor ma pesquisa ali da central de programas do ubuntu que mostra ele e deve ter outros
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :D
<ZNC> boa noite
<Pskol> es
<ZNC> Pskol: espanhol?
 * ZNC jogo de advinha palavras
<ZNC> :S
<Pskol> so testand
<ZNC> só testando >D
<ZNC> smmmm
<ZNC> entendi
<ZNC> :S
<virtu> Processador AMD Athlon™ II X2 P340 Dual Core (2.2GHz, 1MB Cache) é bom este processador?
<taranto> alguem sabe como dar export no svn ?
<ZNC> ate o novo renascimento : Boa morte
<giano> ls
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia alguem sabe dizer pq ta acontecendo isso: tenho aqui uma placa mae da gigabyte ela aceita memoria ddr1 e ddr2 no maximo 2 gigas (total),quando coloco 2 ddr1 de 1 gb reconhece os 2 gb mas quando coloco 1 de 2 gb ddr2 so reconhece 1 gb?
<ffr76> Bom dia:>)
<axe86> Pessoal, tenho aqui no notebook o windows 7 e o ubuntu 8.x e gostaria de tirar o ubuntu do hd pq vou instala-lo no desktop. To com medo de estragar o boot na desinstalação pq to sem o cd do win7 aqui. tem algum jeito de arrumar o boot dps sem cd do win?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> axe86, só se tu tiver um outro disco pra reparar a MBR como um disco de boot do windows 7 ou uma outra ferramenta
<axe86> Ctrl-Alt-Del alguma ferramenta recomendada? to sem o cd do win aqui
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> axe86, ai não sei nunca precisei fazer isso...mas da uma olhada no google deve ter tutorial sobre isso consertar boot é algo comum pra windows
<axe86> Ctrl-Alt-Del tranquilo! valeu ae a atenção =)
<Nino> ai conhecem o pascal , estou a procura de um para o linux mas q funcione da mesma forma e q seja leve o lazaro é muito grande ja q uso o ubunto em um pendrive
<Nino> Free Pascal
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Nino, o lazaros não é pra delphi??
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Nino, bom sempre voce pode programar no editor de texto (vim por exemplo) e compilar no terminal =D mas leve que isso impossivel
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Nino, sugestão também http://diegosilveira.blogspot.com/2009/08/free-pascal-no-ubuntu.html muito boa
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> Nino, agora se quiser uma interface grafica como a do delphi no estilo drag and drop ai é o lazarus mesmo
<Nino> ok valew na verdade sou novo no linux ,
<Nino> o lazaru eu vi no tuto do linux.tar
<Nino> do pascal ṕara linux .tar
<ccelio> bom dia
<Nino> opṕa
 * dtcrshr chora ouvindo de delphi em 2011
<dtcrshr> pros retros - http://sourceforge.net/projects/zdevstudio/
<Damian> Bom dia, alguém conhece uma placa para cameras de monitoramento que funcionem bem no Linux?
<Nino> Damian da uma okhada nas geo vision
<Damian> Ok, Valeu
<ZNC> Bom renascimento.
<oicram> salve galera
<oicram> tenho um tv digital portable e ela com ela posso ler arquivos txt  com padroa iso tem algum software no linux que faz isso
<Aioros> Galera, alguém já usou o programa memtester em servidores em produção ?
<xsplash> Boa tarde, faço parte da distribuição de cds Ubuntu e uma faculdade me pediu 200 unidades e eu não tenho condições de fornecer, alguem pode me ajudar ou passar algum contato direto com o alto escalão do Ubuntu no Brasil?
<barna> xsplash, coloca o comando "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br list" aki no irc q vai te mostrar a lista de OPs do canal! provavelmente eles podem te dizer isso melhor!
<root_lol> boa tarde, alguem aki mexe com rede?
<luizfisica> boa tarde
<luizfisica> gostaria de saber se alguem tem o manual do 10.10
<barna> luizfisica, tenho o 10.04! ajuda?
<xsplash> obrigado barna
<luizfisica> barna tem como voce enviar para mim. email; luizbeberibe@yahoo.com.br
<barna> xsplash, d nada!
<barna> luizfisica, 2 links p/ vc baixar! http://www.mandamais.com.br/download/5mr25520109539
<barna> http://under-linux.org/attachments/f140/11669d1274348539-guia-do-iniciante-ubuntu-10-04-lts-ubuntu_guia_do_iniciante-pdf
<luizfisica> valeu
<barna> luizfisica, d nada!
<root_lol> to usando um modem em modo rotiador dslink 260e
<root_lol> so que a internet ta muitissimo lenta
<root_lol> to achando que e o modem que e ruim, qual modem e bom para eu comprar?
<root_lol> alguem ja teve este modem?
<omelete> eu ñ
<guigouz> alguém tá rodando o 11.04 ?
<guigouz> eu achei que o Unity ia vir por padrão, mas tá rodando gnome aqui
<root_lol> omelete, qual modem vc usa? ele e bom?
<root_lol> aki e velox da oi
<paperflower> alguém aí/
<leobrkill> lol
<omelete> root_lol,  tinha ido ali, dlink 500b aqui
<root_lol> omelete, eu acho que vou comprar outro esse dslink e uma bosta
<omelete> esse meu ñ é mto bom tb
<omelete> tive q desligar uns serviços dele pra ficar melhor
<Nino> ok
<kleber> ola
<kleber> estou com problemas com DHCP3
<kleber> eu montei um servidor DHCP mais quando coloca a placa eth1 no Shwitch os pcs não recebem IP
<kleber> Help.. se alguem puder me ajudar
<kleber> Porfavor alguem Trabalha com DHCP3-Server?
<barna> kleber, vc pode tentar ajuda nos canais, #vivaolinux, #linuxajuda e #linux4fun!
<barna> quem sabe.......
<kleber> vlw
<barna> xsplash, conseguiu?
<xsplash> barna, a Ursinha ta vendo pra mim, inclusive eu entrei pra falar com ela :)
<Ursinha> o/
<xsplash> mas valew pela força
<xsplash> e ai Ursa..rsrsrs
<barna> xsplash, d nada!
<xsplash> tem alguma resposta
<Ursinha> xsplash, ainda não, mas pode ficar tranquilo que te respondo logo mais
<xsplash> essa Ursinha é fod*
<xsplash> :*
<Ursinha> hauhauha
<Ursinha> :$
<kleber_> poxa não entendo montei uma Maquina com DHCP3 coloco ela na rede mais ela não distribui os IPs
<Ursinha> kleber_, o que acontece de errado?
<kleber_> Tudo
<kleber_> HAUhUA
<kleber_> eu tenho 2 Placas ETH0 e ETH1
<kleber_> onde eth1 recebe Mondem
<kleber_> e ETH0 vai pro Shwitvh
<kleber_> as demais maquinas conectadas no shwitch não recebem ip automatico
<kleber_> era para meu servidor destribuir os Ips
<kleber_> mais ele não faz isso
<kleber_> eu apaguei tudo o conteudo do DHCP3
<kleber_> e configurei do 0
<kleber_> e mesmo assim não deu
<Ursinha> é um switch, roteador?
<kleber_> não só shwitch
<xsplash> Uma boa noite a todos..
<xsplash> amanha estarei entre nos
<xsplash> fui
<godu> oi. estava à procura de uma aplicação para marcar as datas do meus testes de avaliação. estive a usar o rainlendar mas não gosto muito. conhecem alguma alternativa?
<ZNC> Boa noite
<Ubuntu-BR> godu: não sei se entendi direito, mas se vc precisa de uma agenda, experimente as agendas do Thunderbird ou do Evolution
<Ubuntu-BR> godu: mas se vc precisa apenas de um lembrete simples, pode usar o KNotes que é um bloco de notas tipo postit e vem com alarme
<Ubuntu-BR> (acho as agendas melhores, pois tem muitas funcionalidades)
<godu> obrigado Ubuntu-BR, tou tentando instalar o mozilla sunbird
<Ubuntu-BR> godu: o calendário é o Lightning, mas me lembro se vem direto ou se vc tem que instalar o add-on
<godu> Ubuntu-BR: é um add-on. mas só tem para 86bits, infelizmente. por isso não consigo instalá-lo.
<root_lol> o Network Manager sumiu da area de notificação, alguma dica?
<Ubuntu-BR> root_lol: este é o comando para chamá-lo:    nm-applet --sm-disable
<Ubuntu-BR> root_lol: crie um atalho no painel ou desktop
<Ubuntu-BR> putz..  esse pessoal entra pergunta e sai...  nem tem paciência de esperar um pouco...
<ptl> !seen pqatsi
<ubottu-br> Eu não tenho o comando seen ;~
<ptl> !seen leleobhz
<bia> oi
<ptl> oi, bia
<ptl> Bia de Beatriz ou de Bianca?
<bia> pq
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-23
<rogerio> Pessoal boa noite eu estou com problema no nome das músicas não reconhece acentos ai preciso renomear alguém sabe como resolver isto?
<dial_up_br> rogerio: boa noite. Lá no site do ubunteiro tem uma dica super legal sobre isso ai, só não lembro do link, ams busca lá sobre isso que vc acha...
<dial_up_br> rogerio: "ubuntero"
<rogerio> vou dar uma olhada e ver se acho
<rogerio> dial_up_br muito conteudo no site
<mateus> pessoal, por favor...me indiquem onde esta o erro
<mateus> root@li207-117:/etc/apache2# ln -s sites-available/mateuszenaide sites-enabled/
<mateus> root@li207-117:/etc/apache2# cat sites-enabled/mateuszenaide
<mateus> cat: sites-enabled/mateuszenaide: No such file or directory
<sioux_> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<sioux_> estou tentando instalar
<sioux_> minha webcam
<sioux_> no ubuntu 10.10, uma microdia
<sioux_> porém no momento do make
<sioux_> ele exibe esse erro
<sioux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570857/
<ubuntero> sioux_, instala o pacote build-essential
<sioux_> eu já tenho
<sioux_> o gcc tmb
<sioux_> e  o make
<Pskol> sioux_, instala o kernel headers tbm
<sioux_> também já esta instalado
<sioux_> de acordo com meu kernel
<Pskol> kernel-headers-'uname -r'
<sioux_> obtido atraves do uname-r
<sioux_> isso
<sioux_> mesmo
<Pskol> hmm
<sioux_> detalhe, eu entrei dentro /usr/src
<sioux_> e apguei os antigos
<sioux_> headers
<sioux_> tem problema?
<Pskol> n
<sioux_> a sorry!
<sioux_> Pskol, eu tenho linux-headers
<sioux_> msm coisa?
<giano> alguem tem uma solução para instalar um kernel rt no maverick pois no reposiorio do natty só tem o lowlatenci
<giano> help
<Pskol> sioux_, tem q ter os haders do seu kernel atual
<Pskol> headers
<sioux_> Pskol,
<sioux_> root@sioux:~/perl/microdia# apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sioux_> linux-headers-2.6.35-25-generic-pae já é a versão mais nova.
<giano> preciso de ajuda
<giano> alguém?
<giano> help
<giano> alguém pode me ajudar?
<ruffleS> giano, diga
<StoqLive> boa noite
<ruffleS> boa noite
<StoqLive> o que fazer apos um 8.244756 kernel panic not syncing ?
<StoqLive> /sbin/init : no such file or directory
<StoqLive> estou usando um pendrive com ubuntu 10.10 agora
<StoqLive> aconteceu depois de tentar desinstalar uma app chamada basket
<StoqLive> um tipo de notepad ,gerenciador de notas...vi que tinha umas libs duplicadas e triplicadas e tentei remover na mao
<StoqLive> achoq  ferrei o sistema de vez
<StoqLive> ruffleS tem ideia?
<ruffleS> nossa senhora
<ruffleS> se você estiver com o sistema ainda rodando talvez tentando reinstalar alguns pacotes resolva seu problema
<ruffleS> mas se você ferrou o init acho que fica difícil
<StoqLive> ruffleS  nem sobe
<StoqLive> tentei as opções do kernel,single mode
<StoqLive> nada
<StoqLive> ruffleS eu nao mexi no init
<StoqLive> removi libs do /usr/lib
<StoqLive> mas eram a respeito do basket(app)
<StoqLive> ele instala varias libs com o nome basket no meio
<ruffleS> mas tem libs que são compartilhadas
<StoqLive> putz
<StoqLive> ruffleS acha q não tem jeito
<ruffleS> ai agora meu brother você me pegou.. não sei como te ajudar não... se fosse eu reinstalaria o sistema
<giano> ruffleS voltei desculpa eu queria instalar um kernel rt no maverick mas não estou conseguindo sabe algum ppa pro maverick
<ruffleS> giano, rt = realtime?
<giano> yes
<StoqLive> to frito
<ruffleS> giano, da uma googlada e ve isso aqui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<StoqLive> tenho uma partição com fedora...vai ser lá mesmo rsrs
<giano> ruffleS ja tentei neste ppa só tem pro lucid e natty o da natty da no maverick mas não tem realtime só lowlatenci
<ruffleS> giano, você vai ter que dar uma googlada ou rezar pra alguém aqui te ajudar
<giano> ruffleS ja googlei afu e não consegui
<giano> sabe se existe algum canal ubuntustudio?
<ruffleS> giano, #ubuntustudio
<giano> ok valeu
<ruffleS> giano, conseguiu?
<ruffleS> <ailo> ruffleS, I'm going to sleep, but if you see giano, tell him to install regular Ubuntu and add audio packages on top of that. If something breaks along the way, it would be great if he let us know.
<giano> <ruffleS> deu certo to usando o kernel lowlatency do natty e ta perfeito com o jack control
<giano> o link do ailo funciona
<ruffleS> beleza
<giano> por isso que eu amo software livre
<giano> pra tudo tem uma solução
<ruffleS> lol
<ruffleS> agora faça um post num blog a respeito disso
<ruffleS> :D
<ruffleS> fui! boa noite
<giano> o que o ailo pediu pra fazer de instalar a versõ desktop e instalar os pacotes do studio eu tambem ja tinha tentado e ficava uma merda muitas coisas não funcionavam
<giano> o sistema ficava lento e travando
<giano> mas acho que era porcausa do kernel rt o lowlatency ta estavel por enquanto vou usar só ele pra ver o que acontece
<bruno> e ai galera
<Guest27981> alguem por ai
<Guest27981> q
<Pskol__> j
<ZNC> Pskol: j comando nao encontrado
<ZNC> :-P
<Pskol> ZNC, apt-get install j
<ZNC> Pskol: :0
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> vou ter q mudar esse teclado, odeio o '1234567890-=
<ZNC> sempre erro
<ZNC> :S
<ZNC> falando nisso, alguem tem alguma ideia de como mudar?
<ZNC> deixar eles sempre como 'se estivesse apertado o shift'
<Pskol> ZNC, bate um prego na tecla shift
<Pskol> kkkkk
<ZNC> Pskol: kkkk sugeriram colar com chiclete
<ZNC> :P, mas so que ai sai tudo maiusculos :S
<ZNC> @!#SDFGHJ
<ZNC> :S
<ZNC> ai nao ne tio
<ZNC> :-D, amanha vejo isso vou indo
<ZNC> durma bem Pskol
<Pskol> falow
<Pskol> vo pega o beco tbm
<Pskol> fui
<jose-neto> ajuda
<jose-neto> eu nao consigo navegar no meu sistema
<jose-neto> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!
<jose-neto> ubottu-br
<jose-neto> ubotu-br preciso de ajuda
<jose-neto> alguem pode me ajudar
<ninja> oi
<ninja> alguen aipode me dar un help.
<ninja> oi
<jose-neto> obrigado
<ninja> oi
<jose-neto> ninja vc pode me ajudar?
<ninja> emque
<ninja> si eu puder
<ninja> diga
<jose-neto> eu nao estou conseguindo navegar no meu pc
<ninja> oque acontece
<ninja> vc esta uzando o linux
<jose-neto> eu nao vejo as barras e sim estoou usando ubuntu 11.1
<ninja> ubuntu 11.01
<ninja> e beta
<jose-neto> hun?
<ninja> o ubuntu 11.01 ainda não foi lançada oficialmente, si vc esta uzando  ubuntu 11.01 deve ser uma verção beta.
<jose-neto> yes
<ninja> então si for beta as vezes anpaca da problemas, eu recomendo o 10.10
<ninja> 11.01 so recmendo cuando forlançada oficialmente.
<ninja> vc esta ai.
<jose-neto> sim
<ninja> vc tem skype
<jose-neto> sim
<jose-neto> so nao esta instalado no computador
<ninja> funciona direitinho.
<jose-neto> hehe
<ninja> eu instalei no meu ubuntu 10.10, mas ele nesta con frescura.
<ninja> esta con frescura
<jose-neto> eu posso instalar no meu android
<ninja> cuanto tenpo de ubuntu vc tem, eu sou meio novato.
<jose-neto> desde que canonical fez ubuntu mas nao sou  tech
<ninja> então sabe bem mais doque eu.
<jose-neto> me fala o que foi
<ninja> eu entrei no baixa ki e baixei e instalei o ubuntu, mas era uma versao beta, eu não sei si tem uma verção sem ser beta
<ninja> desculpa erro meu.
<ninja> eu instalei o skype no meu ubuntu.
<jose-neto> eu creio que sim
<ninja> mas cuando eu vou configurar a web cam, não aparece nada.
<jose-neto> vc vai ter que desinstalar o skype e instalar desde o synaptic package manager
<ninja> serto
<ninja> valeu.
<jose-neto> tenta isso e me fala
<sodregtr> "verção" é fogo =/
<iniciante111> bom dia galera
<iniciante111> alguem on?
<iniciante111> ninguem?
<iniciante111> ninguem on?
<MayFoto> bom dia Pessoal
<MayFoto> quem tiver twitter me segue la, @MayFoto
<MayFoto> oi?
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<xsplash> Bom dia a todos!
<rfa> eai pessoal...
<cparzewski> bom dia povo, minhas configurações para a resolução do monitor não permanecem salvas, cada vez que ligo o pc ele volta para 640x480
<rfa> gostaria de saber qual gerenciador de emails utilizar ( Evolutions, Thunderbird, entre outros).
<cparzewski> estou usando uma nvidia e no painel da tal, tem a opção "salvar no xconf"
<cparzewski> mas as configurações não se mantem
<luizfisica> o que faço para meu pc aceita os efeitos extras do ubuntu
<luizfisica> oi  alguem sabe como?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<riba> !ping
<riba> non
<riba> whitelist eh racismo
<ffr76> !pong atrazado
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pong atrazado' not found
<ffr76> !ping/!pong
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ping/!pong' not found
<ffr76> !ping/!pong!pung :>)
<ubottu-br> ffr76: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ffr76> I'm sorry
<ffr76> I like you!ping
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<rsperle> Como eu faço para deixar gravado uma rota adicionada com o comando: ip route add 200.222.48.0/24 via 10.10.182.254
<ffr76> rsperle,scrit no /etc/rc.local
<rsperle> mas como eu faço? :)
<ffr76> rsperle,no terminal digite #sudo vim /etc/rc.local
<ffr76> rsperle,Insert na linha abaixo seu comando esc shifit+z+z exit  :>)
<Raff> olha soh, to querendo instalar o driver da ati, mas como eu faço pra remover o driver que ja ta instalado ?
<Mano_Chao> bom dia galera!
<dial_up_br> Bom dia Mano_Chao :)
<ZNC> Bom dia :-/
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<ViniciusFeitosa> Alguém sabe como está sendo o processo de certificação UCP para o Rio de Janeiro?
<ViniciusFeitosa> Alguém sabe como está sendo o processo de certificação UCP para o Rio de Janeiro?
<ffr76> paste
<ffr76> Alguem sabe se este script funciona http://paste.ubuntu.com/571219/
<Stylles> alguem de manaus
<Stylles> algume de Manaus
<Stylles> ????????????????????????????
<Stylles> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Ursinha> !paciencia | Stylles
<ubottu-br> Stylles: Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<seisetepc1> Ai galera
<seisetepc1> To tendo um problema com o Mono
<seisetepc1> ¬¬
<Stylles> seisetepc1:  fala ai
<Stylles> eu to com bastante problema
<seisetepc1> Tipo
<seisetepc1> O Mono ta exibindo uns erros
<seisetepc1> Quando vai abri um programa
<seisetepc1> ¬¬
<mateus> Pessoal, é possível testar o gnome 3 no ubuntu? alguma ppa?
<komentarze_listy> viu, existe diferença de peso nos temas do gnome ? tpo tema mais leve, tema mais pesado ?
 * dtcrshr wonders where would be Udk
<lucassmagal> boa tarde pessoal. Consegui um mouse clone especifico para games (com teclas extras). Sabem como faço para configurá-las no meu ubuntu?
<kaian> Alguem disponivel?
<kaian__> Tem alguem vivo ae???
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, qual seria o problema?
<kaian__> Blogilo
<kaian__> ao abrir diz que naao tem driver
<kaian__> Driver not loaded Driver not loaded
<kaian__> Agora que migrei totalmente para o ubuntu, preciso de uma ferramenta para postar no blog
<kaian__> e gostei do Blogilo, é bem completo
<ffr76> Alguem sabe se este script aumenta a performance do ubuntu mesmo??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/571219/
<kaian__> Andre_Gondim?
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, tentou na central de programas do ubuntu?
<kaian__> instalei o blogilo por lá
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, vou testar só um momento
<kaian__> Andre_Gondim , instalei as outras ferramentas mais nenhuma é completa como o  blogilo , estou a aguardando ^^
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, que eu saiba esse patch virá no próximo kernel de forma mais segura
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,como assim?
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, esses comandos que tu passou estarão no próximo kernel
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,vc diz na proxima versão ubuntu?
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, isso
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,para q?
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, você não consegue abrir, ou não consegue postar?
<kaian__> abrir
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, vai no terminal e digita sudo apt-get install -f
<kaian__> Andre_Gondim 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<kaian__> root@KuantumOS:/home/kaian#
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, posta em um paste a saída do comando blogilo
<kaian__> nao entendi =/
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, vai no terminal e digita blogilo e vai dá alguma mensagem de erro, pega a mensagem e cola em um paste
<Andre_Gondim> !pate
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pate' not found
<Andre_Gondim> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,vc faz palestras???
<kaian__> digitei blogilo
<kaian__> e apareceu Kwallet
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, às vezes
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, faça o seguinte, digite sudo apt-get reinstall blogilo -y
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,ja assisti uma de emotivação empresaria maravilhosa parabens!!!
<kaian__> operação invalida
<kaian__> =/
<kaian__> ate achei que era o kwallet
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76,  onde?
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, sudo apt-get remove --purge blogilo
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,na empresa onde trabalho uma gravação
<kaian__> Andre_Gondim pronto
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, agora faça sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install blogilo -y; sudo apt-get install -f
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,aquela sobre cães e gatos
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, hmmmm,  não acho que era eu =/
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,pq?
<Andre_Gondim> ffr76, minhas palestras geralmente são sobre Ubuntu, tradução, comunidade e por aí vai
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,desculpe!!!
<Andre_Gondim> sem pró ;)
<ffr76> Andre_Gondim,Seu nick e o nome do palestrante
<kaian__> Andre_Gondim uma screenshot , agora que consegui envia, deve ajudar http://imagebin.org/139537
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, mas o programa abriu, só não conectou com o seu blog, correto?
<kaian__> mais nem chegou aparecer a interface, como eu ia configurar
<kaian__> de nada adiantou os comandos :( ainda continua o erro
<lucassmagal> boa tarde pessoal. Consegui um mouse clone especifico para games (com teclas extras). Sabem como faço para configurá-las no meu ubuntu?
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, não sei,aqui não consegui reproduzi o erro =/
<kaian__> bah, o jeito é desistir mesmo :( mais obrigadão pelo seu tempo
<kaian__> Andre_Gondim sera que é por causa que é um program KDE?
<Andre_Gondim> kaian__, não, pois aqui eu consegui sem problemas
<kaian__> bah
<mateus> kaian__, sem querer me meter mais ja me metendo...(nem sei qual é o seu objetivo) mais vc esta usando um software que utiliza SQLite como banco de dados mais vc nao tem o driver QT para o SQLite...apenas o do MySQL
<kaian__> mateu e como faço pra isntalar
<kaian__> AT
<kaian__> aff
<kaian__> QT
<mateus> sudo apt-get install libqt4-sql-sqlite
<kaian__> Valeu mateus
<kaian__> :D
<kaian__> 100%
<mateus> resolveu?
<mateus> ótimo
<kaian__> sim
<licensed> alguem sabe fazer caps de um video? tentei o mplayer-snapshot mas fica travado e nao tira
<kaian__> :D
<lucassmagal> pessoal, alguém sabe configurar mouse com botões extras no ubuntu?
<kaian__> saiu ate uma lagrima agora
<mateus> rsrs
<mateus> Andre_Gondim, nosso botafogo joga quando contra o vitoria? rsrs =x
<Andre_Gondim> mateus, eu torço pro Treze e já foi eliminado na copa do Brasil pelo Sao Paulo
<mateus> é..eu sei, vc nao entendeu q to tirando sarro (sou belo)
<mateus> hehe
<mateus> lucassmagal, qual o modelo do mouse?
<lucassmagal> é um clone
<lucassmagal> modelo... tenho que procurar (troquei com meu pai, que não usava bem o mouse...)
<mateus> da uma sacada no modelo, mas fácil de pesquisar e poder quem sabe se ajudar
<lucassmagal> ok... procurando no site
<lucassmagal> o modelo é este: http://www.clone.com.br/db/detalhes_prod.asp?detalhe=06223
<mateus> lucassmagal, exatamente para o seu modelo o tutorial
<mateus> http://wsghouse.wordpress.com/2007/05/15/configurar-mouse-de-5-botoes-scroll-no-ubuntu-linux/
<lucassmagal> mateus, acredito que sirva perfeitamente
<lucassmagal> obrigado!
<mateus> boa sorte
<abesilverchair> alguem pode me ajudar com o Splash do Ubuntu 10.10
<abesilverchair> ???
<abesilverchair> ChanServ, pode me ajudar?
<Andre_Gondim> abesilverchair, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=73576.0
<Stylles> alguem de manaus
<abesilverchair> Andre_Gondim, não há possibilidade de suporte pelo IRC?
<Andre_Gondim> Stylles, tem o pessoal do #ubuntu-br-am
<Andre_Gondim> abesilverchair, se alguém souber tem, mas o que eu achei foi isso ;)
<Stylles> Andre_Gondim:  muito obrigado
<abesilverchair> Andre_Gondim, valew... vou tentando aqui tb...
<Andre_Gondim> ;)
<abesilverchair> Andre_Gondim, é q já postei o prblema lá... e resolvi arriscar aqui tb
<abesilverchair> estou tendo problemas com o Splash do Ubuntu 10.10
<abesilverchair> quando desliga ele aparece na boa
<abesilverchair> mas quando inicia, aparece uma tela roxa (mesma cor do tema) com o dizer UBUNTU, mas como se fosse um texto
<abesilverchair> já tentei todas as dicas para acertar o bug da resolução da tela
<abesilverchair> mas naun funcionou
<abesilverchair> se alguem tiver uma dica
<godu> oi. alguém sabe bem como funciona o rato pelo teclado numérico? ctrl+shift+num lock
<rogerio> boa tarde estou com uma duvida estou com duas placas aqui em casa uma ibm m50 shipset intel 865g e a outra asus p4p800se chipset 865pe qual delas é mehor?
<rogerio> qula a diferença do chipset 865pe para o 865g? Qual é melhor?
<omelete> da uma olhada no site da intel
<rogerio> eu dei mas não consegui entender muita coisa!
<rogerio> achei uma explicação ! valeu
<godu> é verdade que vai haver steam pra GNU/Linux?
<Giverny> godu, sim
<godu> yes!
<godu> tive à procura sobre o assunto e os textos têm  todos mais de um ano.
<Giverny> http://img.efetividade.net/img/xtra/151129-steam_library2_original.jpg
<Giverny> gadu a valve tava fazendo não sei se terminou
<Giverny> ;x
<godu> os meus amigos usam todos windows e todos têm steam também. eu é que não posso jogar com eles
<godu> mas a valve já anunciou alguma coisa a esse respeito?
<omelete> ñ foi cancelado?
<Ricardo__> caiu todo mundo...
<jump> olá
<jump> alguém usa o kismet?
<jump> se usa
<jump> alguem usa oo kismet?
<samuel_mesq> Boa Noite
<root_lol> alguem sabe algum programa para mandar sms pelo ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-24
<ale_> oi
<root_lol> alguem sabe algum programa para mandar sms pelo ubuntu?
<SELTHA> ow alguem sabe como fazer em asp ou html para q assim q a pessoa acessar a pagina ja abrir outro site automaticamente como se fosse um popup ?
<Andre_Gondim> SELTHA, talvez tenha algum canal tipo #asp.br que programem em asp e possam lhe ajudar melhor
<virtu> e ai
<henrique> Primeira vez no IRC, como funciona ?
<henrique> Ninguém conversa ?
<Andre_Gondim> henrique, este canal é usado mais dúvidas e suporte o de conversa ou assuntos off-topic é o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ;)
<henrique> Entendi, valeu, é que eu imaginei entrar aqui e ver várias conversas rolando, dúvidas mesmo
<henrique> Só eu jogar minha dúvida e o pessoal tenta responder ?
<henrique> vamos testar
<henrique> Meu Fprint no maverick 10.10 só pede a digital no login, e no update-manager, no Sudo, gksu, gksudo, etc pede apenas a senha
<henrique> Alguém sabe como resolver ?
<henrique> isto pq atualizei no commo-auth
 * ZNC Nunca mais reponde perguntas que esteja relacionadas a Windows, apenas linux :-)
<ZNC> opa aki nao
<SELTHA> xcable
<SELTHA> do coders brasnet ?
<SELTHA> auhauiha
<xcable> [SELTHA]: claro
<xcable> Linuxall
<xcable> comanda
 * xcable forever.
<SELTHA> hahaha
<SELTHA> xcable ainda ve o w3b?
<xcable> SELTHA sim
<xcable> de vez enquando na efnet
<SELTHA> so se for com outro nick
<SELTHA> escondido
<SELTHA> haha
<virtu> http://acidcow.com/pics/17642-mens-day-off-comics.html
<virtu> pura verdade
<taranto> senhores
<victor_> Ola pessoal, meu ubuntu nao habilita rede sem fio! aparece rede sem fio desabilitada por hardware
<victor_> barna vc pode me ajudar?
<barna> victor_, manda a pergunta! seu eu souber, estou a disposição!
<victor_> barna meu ubuntu nao habilita rede sem fio! aparece rede sem fio desabilitada por hardware
<barna> victor_, ok, vamos tentar!
<victor_> o botao wireless liga normalmente, mas so liga o bluetooth, isso comecou ontem
<barna> vc ja tentou ver se vc precisa de driver proprietario?
<barna> Sistema>Administração>drivers de Hardware
<victor_> jah sim, e o unico driver q indica eh da placa de video q jah esta instalado
<barna> victor_, antes a wireless funcionava ok?
<victor_> barna sim sempre funfou blz...!
<victor_> comecou onte com esse problema
<barna> hummmmm!
<barna> vc fez alguma alteração no seu ubuntu ontem? ou antes de re-iniciar o comp?
<victor_> so lembro de deixa-lo atualizando
<barna> ok!
<barna> pode ter sido isso!
<barna> tive um problema parecido esses dias!
<victor_> hum...
<barna> eu desinstalei o driver, instalei d novo, re-iniciei o comp e voltou a funcionar! vc ja tentou isso?
<victor_> como proceder?
<victor_> ainda naum
<victor_> como posso desinstalar um driver? sem ser proprietario?
<victor_> ???
<barna> isso q estou tentando descubrir!
<barna> victor_, tenta os pacotes wireless-tools e wireless-crda!
<barna> ps. chutometro puro!
<barna> victor_, qual a sua placa wireless?
<victor_> minha placa eh uma atheros
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna> caspeta! fico aki lendo e pesquisando e o kra some!
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<ccelio> bom dia
<BackBone> bom dia
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> ping
<ffr76> ping!
<ffr76> !ping
<Fabio> Bom dia pessoal.
<diegocn> bom dia pessoal
<BackBone> bom dia
<diegocn> =]
<diegocn> estou com um problema no áudio do ubuntu, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Fabio> Estou com um problema no meu notebook alguem por gentileza poderia me ajudar ?
<griphown> Opa, alguém ai conseguiu usar compiz ou o unity 3d com uma [SiS] 771/671 ?
<diegocn> hehe, o pessoal ta cheio dos problemas
<alisoncosta> andre_:  Andre_Gondim Ayrton BackBone  barna cparzewski  diegocn dtcrshr  EduardeCalibal  edenc  eir  Fabio  leo klebers marmadeoli marmadeoli nona j0su3
<alisoncosta> alguem me ajuda
<alisoncosta> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79432.msg441090.html#new
<nona> alisoncosta, faça sua pergunta que alguém vai responder
<nona> alisoncosta, sim, o primeiro exemplo é um tema
<nona> alisoncosta, só não sei o nome :(
<nona> alisoncosta, dá uma olhada nesse site http://gnome-look.org/
<Fabio> Estou com um problema no meu notebook "controle de brilho" alguem por gentileza poderia me ajudar ?
<EduardeCalibal> alisoncosta, me parece um tema mesmo.
<diegocn> vou fazer a minha pergunta então, hehehe... meu problema com áudio é o seguinte: quando abro o audacious ouço as musicas normalmente, porém, uso um softphone (voip) e quando recebo uma chamada não ouço nada, o mesmo acontece se eu tento ver algum video na web, fico sem audio... se não abro o mp3player, consigo ver videos na web com audio, mas o softphone fica mudo... se uso o softphone por primeiro, todo o resto fica mud
<diegocn> o..... parece que o som está 'monotarefa'
<EduardeCalibal> diegocn, já vi isso, mas no windows...  Não sei dizer o que causaria isso mas me parece uma abertura do sistema de som em modo exclusivo.  Pode ser algo com a configurações.  Mas não sei nem por onde começar.
<diegocn> ja testei, pulseaudio, alsa, oss... li e fiz os procedimentos de vários how-to/tutoriais e nada de corrigir isso
<edenc> diegocn: tentou esd?
<diegocn> EduardeCalibal, eu tb não sei nem por onde começar, heheh
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<diegocn> edenc, o que é esd?
<alisoncosta> vo tentar procurar ele
<EduardeCalibal> Outro servidor de som.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que seu problema pode ser mais especifico do softphone.
<EduardeCalibal> Por que se fosse do sistema outros programas seriam afetados.
<diegocn> EduardeCalibal, entao, se abro o audacious, não consigo ouvir o som dos videos na web
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<EduardeCalibal> Ali nas suas configurações de som elas estão definidas para usar um dispositivo específico ou para automático?
<diegocn> tem como eu desinstalar tudo referente ao som e começar do zero?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu geralmente deixo em automático.
<edenc> alisoncosta: isso tem cara de tema pra suse né
<alisoncosta> não entendo muito ubuntu, linux etc
<diegocn> antes era automatico, e estava igual... dai depois dos how-to's deixei alguns dispositivos marcados
<EduardeCalibal> diegocn, poderia fazer um teste, rodar algum programa com som e depois rodar algum outro por terminal para ver se surgem mensagens de erro.
<EduardeCalibal> Mesmo no dmesg.
<diegocn> boa ideia
<diegocn> vou testar aqui
<diegocn> como que eu debugo na linha de comando?
<diegocn> vou testar o softphone
<EduardeCalibal> Esta com o alsa instalado, acho que vi algo como o que descreve quando rodava coisas com o oss.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou era o esd.
<diegocn> o alsa é bom?
<EduardeCalibal> É mais "maduro" digamos.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é relativamente antigo.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas costumo não ter problemas com ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Salvo o zsnes.
<diegocn> haha que 'legal', agora tento abrir as propriedades de som e "Esperando resposta do sistema de áudio"
<EduardeCalibal> Parece que ele travou.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou só esta ocupado...
<diegocn> maldito som
<EduardeCalibal> Se estiver com alsa pode resetar ele com /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<EduardeCalibal> Acho.
<cparzewski> como chama aquele gerenciador de dispositivos de som?
<cparzewski> pachad
<cparzewski> patched
<cparzewski> nao consigo lembrar
<diegocn> arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem alsa.
<diegocn> sei la o que aconteceu com o alsa
<EduardeCalibal> Tem outro comando...
<EduardeCalibal> Pode instalar ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Pacotes alsa-base alsa-oss alsa-utils
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não precisa do alsa-oss.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<cparzewski> com esse "patched " você consegue ver graficamente as ligações de audio
<cparzewski> ai pode redirecionar o programa para a saida
<diegocn> na linha de comando?
<cparzewski> nao cara, eh visual
<cparzewski> to desesperadamente tentando lembrar  o nome para te mostarar :D
<diegocn> heheh
<cparzewski> patchage
<cparzewski> :D
<diegocn> modular patch bay for Jack audio and Alsa Midi
<cparzewski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y4s6RRzkGY
<cparzewski> Patchage is a Program that allows you to connect Multiple sound applications together through Jackd.
<diegocn> dai eu tenho que usar esse jackd?
<diegocn> é outro servidor de audio?
<pqatsi> eh
<cparzewski> patchage - modular patch bay for Jack audio and Alsa Midi
<diegocn> no patchage aparece dois icones de midi
<Fabio> Estou com um problema no "controle de brilho" alguem por gentileza poderia me ajudar ?
<ffr76> como faço para ver quem esta acessando uma determinada pasta
<ffr76> como faço para ver quem esta acessando uma determinada pasta ?
<diegocn> achei um doc interessante sobre som: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto vou dar uma olhada
<Fabio> Estou com um problema no "controle de brilho" alguem por gentileza poderia me ajudar ?
<linus> boa tarde a todos
<linus> alguem já testou o linux ubuntu 10.10 em algum sony vaio? vi que a sony não faz parte dos parceiros cadastrados no projeto ubuntu para desenvolvimento e compatibilidade (certificados)
<even> o sources.list de vocês está em que versão?
<SourceForge> opa pessoal, tenho 2 ips dedicados, queria configurar ambos na mesma eth , como funciona ... alguem tem um tutotial
<duke3d> bah.. os nicks registrados aqui expiram em quanto tempo?
<ZNC> boa tarde
<ZNC> hey lucifer KamusHadenes ping
<Lucipher> ZNC eae.
 * ZNC falsificação :(
<ZNC> :P
<ZNC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1mNEIdXKFw
<ZNC> http://nagueva.com/passagens-aereas-por-r3999-no-carnaval.html :O
<ZNC> apps live.com com falhas, comentarios escritos e apagados nao sao apagados realmente, ou ouve uma restauração no bd da ms kakakakkakakak
<ZNC> ops
<barna> que vcs tem a dizer sobre Desfragmentação em Linux! andei lendo a respeito! http://www.baixaki.com.br/tecnologia/4428-mito-ou-verdade-precisa-desfragmentar-discos-que-rodam-o-linux-.htm
<ZNC> barna: interessante :-)
<barna> tb fiquei d cara!
<barna> descubri q o /home ta com 85% de fragmentação!
<ZNC> ^^
<barna> to com medo de desfragmentar!
<ZNC> bacana
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> vou testar anoite na vm arch
<barna> massa!
<barna> eu mandei desfragmentar uma pasta do meu /home, vamos ver no q q dá!
<ZNC> qualquer erro ou danos q ouver, a vm vai parar, ai te dito se é seguro :P
<ZNC> XD
<barna> fiz backup dela primeiro...........
<ZNC> perfeito
<ZNC> ^^
<barna> ZNC, valeu Yu!
<ZNC> :)
<barna> eu queria entender o q ta escrito no arquivo q ele fala p/ criar!
<ZNC> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3111409-highlight-.html#3111409 ?
<barna> ZNC, sim, nele e no outro link! esse é o de checar a fragmentação!
<ZNC> mmm, sei pouca coisa em perl,
<ZNC> barna:  no outro canal please
<samuel_mesq> Boa Tarde
<samuel_mesq> alguem pode me ajudar a resolver um problem com video ?
<gmatos> como faço para contornar erro no gerenciador de atualizacao
<nona> gmatos, que tipo de erro?
<gmatos> so instante que vou portar o erro.
<gmatos> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic_2.6.35-25.44_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<gmatos> o erro e esse quando tento atualizar
<nona> gmatos, seu pc tem arquitetura 64bits?
<gmatos> hum nao sei qual versao intalei se e 32/64, como faço fara ver
<nona> uname -a no terminal
<nona> gmatos, vc tem problemas em instalar outros pacotes?
<gmatos> rodei o camando ele nao reportou o tipo de arquitetura
<nona> gmatos, posta a saída pra mim, usa o pastie.org pra isso
<gmatos> do uname
<nona> gmatos, isso
<Fabio> Galera consegui resolver o problema no controle de brilho do meu notebook.
<gmatos> Linux Orion 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:18:49 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<gmatos> e isso
<nona> gmatos, esse i686 no finalzinho quer dizer que vc usou a .iso para 32bits
<gmatos> a ok
<nona> gmatos, vc consegue baixar outros pacotes?
<gmatos> sim
<nona> gmatos, ou toda vez acontece isso?
<gmatos> sao os arquivos de atualizacao do kernel
<gmatos> sao 06 pacotes no gerenciador que aparecem todos relacionados ao kernel
<gmatos> quando rodo apt-get -f install o mesmo reporta que 3  nao foram atualizados
<nona> faz o seguinte...
<nona> sabe trocar o servidor de pacotes?
<nona> gmatos, sabe trocar o servidor de pacotes?
<gmatos> nao
<nona> Abre o Gerenciador de Atualizações
<nona> gmatos, Sistema > Administração > Gerenciador de Atualizações
<nona> gmatos, aí tu clica em Configurações e depois na aba Aplicativos Ubuntu
<gmatos> sim
<nona> gmatos, em Baixar de:
<nona> gmatos, seleciona servidor principal
<gmatos> sim
<nona> gmatos, aí vai perguntar se vc quer carregar, clica em recarregar
<nona> gmatos, depois vc tenta atualizar novamente
<nona> gmatos, talvez seja isso, qq coisa avisa ae
<gmatos> ok
<gmatos> vou tentar agora.
<petto> Senhores deletei uns arquivos pelo file manager do diretorio /var/www
<petto> Existe como recuperar?
<Raff> alguem sabe como faço pra instalar o fglrx , driver de video da ati ?
<Raff> ja tentei de tudo, e nao consigo
<andre_> boa tarde, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu num notebook positivo, mas ele diz que tem que ter pelo menos 2GB de espaço e nao libera a opcao de avançar, eu tenho um hd de 500 com 2 particoes e 40 gb livre, alguem pode me dar uma luz
<andre_> alguem poderia me ajudar por favor
<ViniciusFeitosa> andre_ use o modo de instalação manual
<ViniciusFeitosa> e selecione a partição onde o ubuntu deve ser instalado
<ViniciusFeitosa> separe uns 4 gb para swap
<ViniciusFeitosa> e o resto para o ubuntu em si
<ViniciusFeitosa> gosto de usar ext3
<andre_> ViniciusFeitosa como faço para ir no mode de instalação manual
<andre_> pois ele nao esta chegando na parte da escolha das particoes
<ViniciusFeitosa> hum...
<ViniciusFeitosa> onde ele para exatamente ?
<andre_> só um minuto que lhe digo bem ao certo estou reiniciando o note
<andre_> inicio pelo cd, aparece a escolha da linguagem,  apos isso vem a tela de preparando para instalar o ubuntu, e os resultados do computador, tem um x na opcao "Tem pelo menos 2.6GB de espaço disponivel em disco e um x na "esta conectado na internet e nao libera o botao avançar
<andre_> ey acredito que possa ser alguma coisa em relacao ao hd
<ViniciusFeitosa> o hd realmente está vazio ?
<andre_> eu tenho uma particao com 50GB que tem o xp, uma particacao com 300 GB com dados, o restante sem particionar, que eu iria colocar o ubuntu
<ViniciusFeitosa> ola provavelmente o particionamento não está correto, isso aconteceu comigo com um note da LG, eu tive que ir me o ruwindows no gerenciamento de disco e refazer o particionamento por lá
<ViniciusFeitosa> de forma que o espaço livre no hd não ficasse entre nenhuma partição do sistema
<ViniciusFeitosa> inclusive o recovery
<andre_> muito obrigado ViniciusFeitosa, eu vou fazer um bkp e reparticionar o hd
<Nino> k
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ENuvens> alguem já instalou um driver do wireless da linksys (wusb600n) no ubuntu?
<barna> !paciencia
<ubottu-br> Não repita sua pergunta, você não está sendo ignorado; se ninguém te responder, é porque não sabe a resposta ou está ocupado. Você pode procurar em http://ubuntuforum-br.org/, ou https://help.ubuntu.com e http://www.ubuntuforums.org (em Inglês) enquanto aguarda.
<alphalinux> boa noite não estou conseguindo instalar o libreoffice
<alphalinux> no ubuntu 10.10
<alphalinux> podem me ajudar
<Ubuntu-BR> putz...  já saiu...  êta pressa....
<mateus> uhahua
<Ubuntu-BR> mateus: ele realmente não tava afim de instalar o LibreOffice....  hehehe
<mateus> é verdade
<taranto> senhores
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-25
<fr4ck4r> hello word!!  rsrsrrs
<nubbao> tem como o grub carregar o win7?
<ruffleS> boa noite
<Stylles> opa
<adell> fala ae Stylles!
<Stylles> adell:  sucegado
<adell> Stylles, sossegado
<Stylles> kara sabe como eu faço um script pra abrir o mozila quando inicializa a maquina
<adell> autostart
<adell> usa o gnome?
<Stylles> adell: sim
<Stylles> mais o autostart
<Stylles> é configurado por perfil
<adell> é sim
<Stylles> eu preciso que seja
<Stylles> qualquer usuario que logar
<Stylles> abra o mozila
<adell> Stylles, eu vi esta discussão na lista do ubuntu
<adell> da uma procurada la
<adell> pelo que mel lembro tem que fazer algumas coisa
<adell> quero dizer, mais de uma
<Stylles> entao é esta mais de uma coisa
<Stylles> é que precisava saber
<adell> é que não me lembro
<Stylles> vou dar uma corrida
<samuel_mesq> Noite
<adell> fala ai samuka
<dial_up_br> as coisas aqui estão tão animadas que eu só posso dizer uma coisa, bom dia pra quem fica pois o sono me venceu...! Hora de desconetar o meu modem NOW!
<JavaNunes> alguem pode testar a segurança do meu ssh? dou a senha
<xNetoXMartinsx> eu queria alguem que me ajudasse a configurar a minha wireless
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, qual o problema?
<Andre_Gondim> JavaNunes, mandaí
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim, antes gostaria de informa que estou usando o debian squeeze
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim, instalei o módulo, intalei o nm, o resultado do lspci ela aparece ativa, ativei o módulo, e nada dela subir. o erro é até comum, o problema é que nao acho solução pra ele
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim, vc é de joao pessoa né?
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, Campina Grande, mas moro em Porto Alegre - RS
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, aparece na interface de rede?
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim, nada cara, nem pelo terminal, nem pela interface
<xNetoXMartinsx> o network-manager está instalado
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, cola em um paste a saída de ifconfig
<xNetoXMartinsx> ok
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim: http://pastebin.com/HPG1wcFM
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, lspci em um paste
<xNetoXMartinsx> ok
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim: http://pastebin.com/pwGYG4fa
<xNetoXMartinsx> ela aparece na linha 28 Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, o que acontece se tu fizer um ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<xNetoXMartinsx> vai em outro paste
<xNetoXMartinsx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xNetoXMartinsx> agora nao retornou erro algum Andre_Gondim
<xNetoXMartinsx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, jóia, mostra agora como está o ifconfig
<xNetoXMartinsx> mas uma das últimas açòes tomadas foi instalar o firmware
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim, o wlan0 aparece nesse ifconfig, quer ver no paste/
<xNetoXMartinsx> ?
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, ainda não, qual o nome da tua rede sem fio e tem criptografia?
<xNetoXMartinsx> tem criptografia
<xNetoXMartinsx> ela é wap
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, hmmmm, certeza? não seria wpa?
<Andre_Gondim> :P
<xNetoXMartinsx> kkkkkkkkkk
<xNetoXMartinsx> tirando onde né?
<Andre_Gondim> desculpa, não resisti
<xNetoXMartinsx> humilha os probres mortais!!!
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, agora faça o seguinte
<xNetoXMartinsx> hum...
<Andre_Gondim> como tu estáś no Debian e o Debian é meio puritano, talvez seja necessário instalar dois pacotes
<Andre_Gondim> aliaś um só
<Andre_Gondim> apt-get install wpasupplicant
<xNetoXMartinsx> sim certo
<xNetoXMartinsx> tem um material sobre ele cara
<xNetoXMartinsx> na verdade o problema de verdade vc ja resolveu
<xNetoXMartinsx> =D
<xNetoXMartinsx> obg viu
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, hehe faça o seguinte bota no rc.local o seguinte
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, /sbin/ifup wlan0
<xNetoXMartinsx> cara viagei.... o que é o rc.local?
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, é um arquivo que ao iniciar o linux tudo que está dentro dele é carregado junto o caminho é /etc/rc.local
<xNetoXMartinsx> blz
<xNetoXMartinsx> mas o seguinte Andre_Gondim, meu note é meio antigo, vc não acha que fica pesado para a inicialização?
<Andre_Gondim> com certeza não
<xNetoXMartinsx> blz
<xNetoXMartinsx> costume do windows ainda...
<xNetoXMartinsx> =D
<Andre_Gondim> hehe
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, qual o material que tu tens?
<xNetoXMartinsx> ainda tem outra coisa chata cara, o ícone do nm nunca fica ativo
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, e uma dúvida, por que usas Debian ao invés de Ubuntu :P
<xNetoXMartinsx> seria legal colocar outra linha no rc.local?
<xNetoXMartinsx> respondendo, por que já o tinha usado antes
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, bota o comando que te passei antes do exit 0;
<xNetoXMartinsx> acho legal as configuraçoes dele
<xNetoXMartinsx> e o acho mais leve tambem
<xNetoXMartinsx> qual o material que tu tinha perguntado mesmo?
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, tu disse que já tinha material para conectar a rede sem fio com wpa, é físico ou link?
<xNetoXMartinsx> foi de uma discussão do forun do debian br
<xNetoXMartinsx> pera, deixa ver se acho novamente
<xNetoXMartinsx> =D
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim, achei nao cara, mas já havia instalado o pacote.!
<xNetoXMartinsx> =D
<xNetoXMartinsx> deixa eu reiniciar aki o note pra ver como ele vai reagir a tantas mudanças!!!
<xNetoXMartinsx> =D
<xNetoXMartinsx> abraço
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Bom dia sexta-feira oba
<FernandoBasso>  
<phenrique> alguém pode fazer o favor de testar se entra: http://rapamrepresentacoes.dyndns.org:85 e http://www.rapamrepresentacoes.dyndns.org:85
<FernandoBasso> phenrique: Não abre.
<FernandoBasso> Nenhum.
<phenrique> : /
<FernandoBasso> Sem www fica tentanto, tentando e nada.
<phenrique> FernandoBasso tenta 187.41.153.203:85
<FernandoBasso> Com www já diz que a página não está on.
<FernandoBasso> Fica tentando, mas nunca abre.
<FernandoBasso> Não é um firewall, squid, sei lá, bloqueando?
 * Salvia = Planta 
<phenrique> to no windows
<phenrique> o firewall tá desativado
<FernandoBasso> tá configurando o apache?
<juan> qual executavel do ubuntu
<ZNC> boa tarde :-|
<KratosZero> Ayrton: o/
<Ayrton> KratosZero: \o
<KratosZero> :)
<xB4rN> o /paste de arcodo com as regras do irc tem q baixar um script.. mais ele esta offline.. alguem tem o link que funcione ou possa me mandar pelo IRC?
<xB4rN> o /paste de arcodo com as regras do irc tem q baixar um script.. mais ele esta offline.. alguem tem o link que funcione ou possa me mandar pelo IRC?
<Ubuntu-BR> xB4rN: tenta estes:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/   http://pastebin.com/​   ​http://paste.lymas.com.br/home​
<xB4rN> Estou com um problemão na minha wireless, quando o sinal ta baixo ele conecta/desconecta, quando ta bom de sinal é lento para caramba.. Começa download beleza depois baixa para até 500b/s... Ubuntu 10.10/Netbook ASUS 1215N e o paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/572293/
<barna> xB4rN, tenho visto muita gente com o mesmo problema q o seu! não sei se é o 10.10 ou a sua wireless (Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285)!
<barna> xB4rN, agora eu tenho q sair, mas quando voltar posso lhe ajudar a pesquisar no google uma solução!
<xB4rN> bem.. uso o windows 7 q veio junto e funciona normal.. pelo que li no google no ubuntu 10.04 parece funcionar normal..
<Ubuntu-BR> xB4rN: não sei como resolver, mas vc pode tentar executar o LiveCD do Ubuntu 10.04.2 e ver se ele conecta legal....    se vc não resolver este prob, talvez seja melhor instalá-lo....
<Ubuntu-BR> 10.04 é LTS que é uma ótima versão
<xB4rN> tentei atualizar o kernel tambem.. para o ultimo que tem no site do kernel ubuntu mais nao resolveu.. como so muito ruim no ingles complica um pouco pra mim achar algo no google, vou tentar o 10.04 .. fazer o q :P
<xB4rN> qual o kernel do 10.04?
<xB4rN> que de acordo com um site que li o AR9285 (>= 2.6.29)..
<barna> xB4rN, 2.6.32-28
<xB4rN> thanks
<barna> só tenho visto problemas do 10.10 com atheros! no 10.04 não vi ninguem reclamar!
<barna> fui.........
<xB4rN> barna, vlw
<alphalinux> Boa Tarde! Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<alphalinux> não estou conseguindo instalar o libreoffice no meu ubuntu
<Raff> eu acabei de instala o broffice aqui, sudo apt-get install broffice.org
<mateus> alphalinux, no blog de Andre_Gondim explica bem direitinho http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/01/libreoffice-para-ubuntu-ja-pode-ser-usado-via-ppa/
<Ubuntu-BR> alphalinux: vc tem que remover o openoffice e depois instalar o libreoffice
<Ubuntu-BR> alphalinux: aptitude purge '~nopenoffice'   ou   apt-get remove openoffice*
<Ubuntu-BR> alphalinux: add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa # adiciona o repositório do LibreOffice
<Ubuntu-BR> alphalinux: aptitude -y install libreoffice libreoffice-gnome libreoffice-kde libreoffice-l10n-pt-br   (pode usar o apt-get se não usar o KDE, não precisa deste pacote)
<Ubuntu-BR> alphalinux: qualquer problema é só comentar
<alphalinux> estou fazendo aqui e ,está dando certo valeu mesmo Muito Obrigado
<alphalinux> tambem estou com um problema no meu skype no ubuntu 10.10 64bits eu consigo ouvir as pessoas mais quando vou falar não sai o som do outro lado
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim, tarde!
<xNetoXMartinsx> Andre_Gondim, consegui resolver todos os problemas com a minha wireless e rede! Vlw mesmo cara
<Andre_Gondim> xNetoXMartinsx, opa
<ffr76> Galera como faço para compartilhar a internet no windows xp quando coloco ip fixo ping no ubuntu vice-versa ok mas sem internet???
<ptl> o0
<FernandoBasso> :/
<FernandoBasso> Como responder?
<Ubuntu-BR> ffr76: essa é boa, tb gostaria de saber...  mas nunca pesquisei
<ptl> ffr76: sua dúvida é incognoscível :P não entendi nada
<ffr76> fiz um script com regras de iptables ok tudo certo
<ffr76> mas a droga do windows xp so enchega a rede com ip fixo
<Pskol> hmm
<ffr76> sem internet pra variar !!!:>(
<Pskol> e o que vc ja fez?
<ffr76> isto http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Compartilhando-internet-e-pastas-no-Ubuntu-10.4
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> ok ja achei era o DNS q faltava TKS !!!:>)
<Ubuntu-BR> ptl: a dúvida do ffr76 eu acho que é o seguinte...  ele ligou 2 micros em um hub...  configurou os 2 para terem um IP de rede (tipo 10.0.0.1 e 10.0.0.2) e aí cada um enxervaga o outro
<Ubuntu-BR> ptl: o que ele quer é compartilhar a internet pela rede a partir de um micro
<Pskol> sem DNS nao dá né
<Pskol> kkk
<Ubuntu-BR> isso deve ser fácil, pois os técnicos fazem o tempo todo, mas eu não sei e gostaria de saber
<ptl> entendi
<Ubuntu-BR> ffr76: explica aí o que vc fez e como vc fez  ;)
<ffr76> Ubuntu-BR,No ubuntu 2 placa de rede eh0 eth1 uma recebe do modem outra compartilhar net com o windows xp
<algumacoisa__> Alguém aí tem o MODEM D-LINK 500b e sabe como REATIVAR via TELNET o acesso HTTP após desativa-lo?
<ffr76> Ubuntu-BR,compartilhamento conforme link http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Compartilhando-internet-e-pastas-no-Ubuntu-10.4
<ffr76> galera ja esta acabando o expediente valeu ate mais !!!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe quando o pessoal do GIMP vai liberar a versão 2.8 dele :D estou louco para usar ela :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, somos 2!
<barna> mas era p/ sair em novembro, mas rolou um atrazo!
<barna> eu tb num sabia, mas são 3 pessoas q desenvolvem o gimp! e 1 delas ficou seriamente doente!
<barna> dai rolou o atrazo!
<taranto> senhores
<Ubuntu-BR> putz... como pode....  o GIMP é um programa excelente...  e só tem 3 caras desenvolvendo...
<barna> tb fiquei de cara com isso!
<barna> falando nisso! tamo precisando de pessoas p/ colaborarem com o #gimp-br, entrem e colaborem!
<Ubuntu-BR> cara... o mundo do software livre tem muita coisa muito bem feita...  mas tem pouca pessoas colaborando....
<barna> eu como fotografo e ilustrado, ja tentei colaboram com o gimp! não programando, mas assim por ser um profissional da area! com ideias e dicas!
<Ubuntu-BR> todos podem colaborar, mas certamente programadores são importantes...
<Ubuntu-BR> já que o assunto é imagem...  estou trabalhando nos últimos dias com uma biblioteca chamada GraphicsMagick
<Ubuntu-BR> é fantástica para trabalhar com imagens...  ela é muito usada em programas que manipulam imagens
<barna> não encontrei forma de colaborar! fui convidado a escrever artigos em web-revistas de gimp! mas não é essa a minha area, não gosto de escrever!
<barna> Ubuntu-BR, onde acho ele??
<Ubuntu-BR> barna: acho que vc poderia colaborar por exemplo escrevendo alguns blogs explicando como se manipula imagens com o GIMP
<Ubuntu-BR> barna: http://www.graphicsmagick.org/
<Ubuntu-BR> mas como disse...  é uma biblioteca....  mas se procurar vc pode encontrar algum programa GUI que usa esta biblioteca...
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> massa!
<Ubuntu-BR> vou dar um exemplo....  vc precisa manipular...  tipo mudar o formato (ele trabalha com 100 fomatos) mudar o tamanho a qualidade ou várias outras cosias...  mas fazer isso em centenas, milhares, milhões de imagens....   é pra isso que ele serve
<barna> ja tentei escrever, mas não sou um grande conhecedor d gimp! na verdade domino o PS! estou tentando migrar p/ o gimp, mas a muitas limitações, sem falar q o sistema de multi-janelas me deixa doido!!!
<Ubuntu-BR> atualmene estas janelas estão em abas...  achei bem prático ter várias imagens separadas por abas
<barna> no 2.7.1 sim, mas no 2.6 ainda são janelas separadas!
<Ubuntu-BR> barna: eu uso o repositório do GIMP...  acho que está sempre atualizado....
<Ubuntu-BR> add-apt-repository ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn # GIMP
<pqatsi> mactimes_: aew
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> opa barna , nem vi tu falando estou olhando aqui este doc Capitalism A Love Story
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sem falar q o sistema de multi-janelas me deixa doido!!! , isto também me deixa tri irritado , porque usam este sistema , pois para quem trabalha mesmo com imagem talvez até seja bom , porque o cara tem um monitor enorme talvez
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas para mim e para muitos users normais é um pé no s*c*
<Ubuntu-BR> Cesar_Augusto_W7: a versão atual não tem multi-janelas, mas sim abas....
<Ubuntu-BR> e tb anexa as ferramentas na janela, ou seja, elas não ficam soltas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Ubuntu-BR:  sim
<Ubuntu-BR> adiciona o repositório que passei e faz o upgrade
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas isto a versão em desenvolvimento tu diz né
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 2.7 é uma versão estável , não é para uso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Ubuntu-BR:  eu sei deste eu tinha no ubuntu , aqui estou no windows agora , por enquanto
<Ubuntu-BR> eu uso normalmente....   não verifiquei, mas creio que seja estável sim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fora que o gimp fica em inglês , não gosto disto também
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> na realidade ficava um pouco de cada
<Ubuntu-BR> adiciona o repositório que passei e atualiza
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 2.7 é de desenvolvimento e é instável bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não é para uso bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pode ler sobre
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou abrindo aqui uma VM do ubuntu 10.04 , pois tenho que testar uns treco e vou dar uma olhada nisto para ver como anda , mas ....
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não adianta muito no meu caso agora , pois estou usando mais o windows seven
<barna> Cesar_Augusto_W7, Ubuntu-BR, o 2.7 é vesão instavel! eu tenho o 2.7 e 2.6 instalado!
<barna> Ubuntu-BR, eu tenho esse rep aki, mas com ele o gimp não liga a mesa digitalizadora!
<barna> o q impossibilita 100% o meu trabalho!
<barna> o sistema de abas dele é otimo! da até vontade de ficar usando ele!
<barna> mas sem a mesa digitalizadora, pra mim num rola!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (19:48:46) barna: o sistema de abas dele é otimo! da até vontade de ficar usando ele! ótimo é apelido
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bah eu fico triste é de saber que só temos 3 caras programando um puta programa destes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nossa o gimp é muito bom
<Ubuntu-BR> barna: vc não pode digitalizar com outro programa e usar o GIMP para processar a imagem salva?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu só uso ele mesmo achando chata estas malditas janelas soltas no windows mesmo auheuaheua
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e no linux é um pouco menos auheuaueha
<Ubuntu-BR> acho até melhor, pq o GIMP não precisa ficar parado só pra digitalizar
<barna> Ubuntu-BR, http://www.wacom.com/pr/bamboo/bamboo_pen.php
<barna> Ubuntu-BR, é isso q eu uso!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> legal o site :D
<virtu> oi
<xB4rN> Ubuntu-BR: so pra constar, parece que resolvi o problema da wireless do meu net com um simples apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic e um reboot =D
<barna> xB4rN, opá! vi q vc conseguiu ajuda enquanto eu tava fora!
<barna> massa!
<barna> anotei o relato!
<barna> o virtu q acabou de sair tava com o mesmo problema!
<xB4rN> barna: nice.. na verdade eu ia testa o 10.04 mais achei num site o cara falando que conseguiu com issu e tentei.. parece que deu certo.. pois agora ta baixando bem rapido pela wireless.. =)
<barna> xB4rN, massa! bom d mais!
<dial_up_br> Boa noite. Alguem poderia me dizer se é possivel fazer o Nautilus sempre mostrar os icones do Desktop no lado direito ao no lugar do esquerdo tradicional...?! Seria possivel isso pessoal...?!
<barna> eu to usando o 10.04!
<xB4rN> =)
<Ubuntu-BR> xB4rN: parabéns cara....  escreve sua solução para o VivaoLinux, vai ajudar outras pessoas e chamar a atenção para que corrijam este bug
<Ubuntu-BR> dial_up_br: vc pode arrastar para a direita, mas fazer isso automaticamente não sei  ;)
<xB4rN> Ubuntu-BR: vlw.. agora estou na faculdade, mais amanha dando um tempinho eu faço isso =)
<Ubuntu-BR> blz
<dial_up_br> Ubuntu-BR, boa noite, O simples eu sei, mas queria que fosse padrão me entende...!?
<xB4rN> dificil.. nem no ruwindows acho q eh possivel tal façanha!
<pqatsi> Ursinha: aew
<Ubuntu-BR> dial_up_br: pesquisei e não achei, mas já perguntaram isso antes....
 * pqatsi passa, dá uma olhada, um oi pra Ursinha e se vai.
<Ubuntu-BR> dial_up_br: acho que isso é tão pouco necessário quem ainda não fizeram....
<dial_up_br> Ubuntu-BR, no strese man, tá beleza! ^^
<Ubuntu-BR> dial_up_br: acho que vc poderia deixar os ícones de lado e usar uma DOKY, com isso vc organiza como quiser
 * dial_up_br stress
<xB4rN> bem
<xB4rN> vou ter q sair
<xB4rN> faculdade
<xB4rN> flw
<xB4rN> =)
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-26
<virtu> sexta-feira
<barna> virtu, sai não!
<barna> virtu, vc q tava com problemas no 10.10 + atheros num foi?
<virtu> sexta-feira = http://acidcow.com/pics/17642-mens-day-off-comics.html
<virtu> nao
<barna> virtu, ixi! então foi uma pessoa com o mesmo nick!
<barna> cha eu olha o log!
<virtu> muito massa
<Ursinha> :)
<dial_up_br> Ursinha, boa noite. Sabe dizer se o site do planetadiá..., ops, digo, o site do planeta ubuntu já voltou ao normal...?!
<Ursinha> dial_up_br, boa noite :) quando tava fora?
<dial_up_br> mas de semana já...
<dial_up_br> :S
<dial_up_br> deixa ver lá agora...
<dial_up_br> Ursinha, Oops! Google Chrome could not find planeta.ubuntubrasil.org :S
<Ursinha> dial_up_br, deixa ver isso
<dial_up_br> :)
<xGrind> o Ubuntu ainda toca um som qndo inicia?
<dial_up_br> com certeza e por que não tocaria...!?
<dial_up_br> :P
<dial_up_br> xGrind, baum dia soo! :)
<xGrind> dial_up_br; bom dia \o
<xGrind> dial_up_br; pq nao uso ubuntu desde a versao 9.10 qndo mudei pro xubuntu
<xGrind> =]
<Ursinha> dial_up_br, tenta planeta.ubuntu-br.org
<xGrind> planeta ubuntu ta fora
<dial_up_br> xGrind, som de grilo, tambores e tal o mesmo do 9.10! :P
<dial_up_br> xGrind, tá fora sim, mas de semana já... :S
<xGrind> dial_up_br; som de selva kk
<dial_up_br> Ursinha, beleza, vamos lá!
<Ursinha> xGrind, tenta o link que dei ali
<Ursinha> aqui foi
<Ursinha> normal
<dial_up_br> Ursinha, ok. O link que vc me enviou tá carregando normal, obrigado.
<dial_up_br> xGrind, com certeza eles vão mudar o som no novo ubuntu 11
<xGrind> dial_up_br; cara nao consigo me acostumar com lxde
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> sempre coloco lubuntu aqui, mas nao me acostumo
<dial_up_br> xGrind, mas a verdade é que já era pra ter cido mudado desde o 10.04...
<dial_up_br> *sido...
<xGrind> dial_up_br; qndo sai o alpha 3 ?
<xGrind> ou beta
<dial_up_br> xGrind, o link que a Ursinha passou tá bonito!
<dial_up_br> :)
<Ursinha> :D
<dial_up_br> xGrind, beleza, coisa de costume mesmo, gostou do Xubuntu já era, eu não tenho isso não, se funciona e tem o básico necessário é nóis! :)
<dial_up_br> xGrind, no planeta tem...
<dial_up_br> xGrind, final de mes que vem eu acho... Mas você só vai ter noção mais clara de como ficara o projeto final no beta mesmo, lá eles não costumão mudar mais aparencia não, só engrenagem interna mesmo...! ;)
<xGrind> dial_up_br; ja usou pcfmanfm?
<xGrind> pcmanfm*
<samuel_mesq> Boa  Noite, alguem entende de virus ? kk nao que ubuntu tenha pego um virus, trabalho de curso ...
<dial_up_br> xGrind, do que se trata isso ai...?
<xGrind> gerenciador de arquivos do lxde
<xGrind> nao da pra entrar no sistema de arquivos por ele
<dial_up_br> Bom dia.
<dial_up_br> ah sim, não não...
<xGrind> nem usando sudo -s
<dial_up_br> hora de desconectar... Bom dia.
<n3t0> :D
<Ursinha> bom dia :)
<n3t0> pra ti tbm
<Ursinha> tem gente acordada ainda aqui
<Ursinha> virge
<n3t0> perdi o sono
<Ursinha> eu tamb
<Ursinha> eu também
<n3t0> to sem dormir a semana toda quase
<Ursinha> muito quente?
<n3t0> demais
<n3t0> nao entro aqui faz tempo
<Ursinha> pois é, não lembro de ter visto vc aqui
<Ursinha> devia vir mais vezes
<Ursinha> :)
<n3t0> pensa
<n3t0> quem sabe
<Ursinha> ô doce
<n3t0> nao sei pq entrei
<Ursinha> :P
<n3t0> como estao as coisas?
<Ursinha> tudo bem agora
<Ursinha> acho
<n3t0> andei meio afastado da comunidade
<Ursinha> pois é...
<Ursinha> eu tb to voltando ai pra atividade depois de um tempo conturbado
<Ursinha> a gente tá sempre precisando de pessoas que queiram ajudar né
<n3t0> entendo
<Ursinha> pq vc não volta? seria bem vindo :)
<n3t0> vamos ver
<Ursinha> meh
<n3t0> quem sabe nao me motivo
<n3t0> de novo
<Ursinha> se precisar de qq coisa, só chamar
<Ursinha> tenho uma lista de motivos que podem te animar :)
<n3t0> bom saber
<n3t0> vo ver.. quem sabe volto mesmo
<Ursinha> bem, vou ali tentar dormir
<Ursinha> n3t0, boa noite pra vc :)
<n3t0> pra tit bm
<Raff> preciso de ajuda, como faço um downgrade do xorg 7.3 pra versao 7.1 , to usando ubuntu 8.04 (hardy)
<crimeboy> primeiro procure o pacote do 7.1
<crimeboy> uma vez pronto vc da um sudo apt-get remove xorg-server && sudo dpkg -i xorg-server(7.1)
<Raff> valeu crimeboy
<Raff> vo tenta aqui
<n3t0> crimeboy, aew
<crimeboy> n3t0: e ae man, como tá?
<n3t0> pow quanto tempo
<n3t0> to bem e vc?
<crimeboy> to normal
<crimeboy> ;]
<Raff> ai crimeboy preciso de mais uma ajuda aqui, baxei , tar.gz do X11R7.1 , como eu faço pra criar um pacote ?
<crimeboy> Raff: sugiro vc pegar o pacote ja pronto.
<crimeboy> .deb
<crimeboy> senao vai ter que fazer o pacote na mao o que nao eh nada simples
<crimeboy> ou usar um programa chamado Alien pra gerar o deb
<crimeboy> mas nao há necessidade disso já que existe um pacote pronto disponivel.
<Raff> blz
<Raff> nao deu certo, ja removi o xserver-xorg , mas quando vou instalar o pacote da conflito
<Raff> x11-common em conflito com xserver-xorg (<< 1:7.0.12)
<dgilson> boa tarde
<dgilson> trago uma duvida aparentemente estranha
<dgilson> ao logar o meu ubuntu..algumas vezes a aparencia dele muda...sem eu alterar nada...sempre uso o new wave...mas de vez enquando ele fica com aparencia diferente ao logar ..mud aicones.tudo...isso é normal? uso o ubuntu 10.10 merkat
<dgilson> desde já agradeço
<dgilson> ao logar o meu ubuntu..algumas vezes a aparencia dele muda...sem eu alterar nada...sempre uso o new wave...mas de vez enquando ele fica com aparencia diferente ao logar ..mud aicones.tudo...isso é normal? uso o ubuntu 10.10 merkat
<griphown> alguém sabe ai como abrir o firewall  do dlink 524, para eu conseguir acessar o meu outro pc ... Ele tem uma regra aqui que não consigo tirar que é Deny WLAN to LAN
<Chapolin_Verde> .
<Ajudem> Como eu baixo o diretporio inteiro exemplo : "ftp://ftp.slackware-brasil.com.br/slackware_source/", pelo wget, mais tipo baixar ele e queria que ficasse na mesma árvore que é a do  site!. Quando eu utilizo o "wget -r http://exemplo.com/arquivos/", ele baixa o site inteiro e não apenas o diretório, eu procurei no google mais não encontrei o que eu realmente quero!, que é baixar apenas o diretório e suas sub-pastas e
<Ajudem> arquivos ali contidos e não o site inteiro! Alguem ajuda?
<Ajudem> diretório*
<Ajudem> Nossa a net aqui está horrivel! baixando a 2 kb/s AFF!
 * ZNC AFK
<OneSr> Galera, alguém tem algum link que possa me dar mais detalhes sobre a implantação de normas ISO-9000 relacionada a TI, não encontro algo concreto :/
<kmiksi> <OneSr>: não sei de nenhum material não, mas nesse site tem bons livros (e disponíveis pra download), dê uma olhada se há algo aqui que lhe ajude: http://mct.gov.br/sepin/
<OneSr> kmiksi, vlw brother !
<OneSr> lol kmiksi very good ... achei o livro do CMMI traduzido para v.1.2 vou ver em qual versão ta o CMMI .. mais mesmo assim vlw
<kmiksi> <OneSr>: poder ajudar foi uma honra ;)
<user> Boa tarde
<kmiksi> até mais gente!
<Rodrigo> Gente, só eu que achei o Unity ruim?
<Rodrigo> O GNOME 3 humilha...
<FernandoBasso> Huminlha?
<Rodrigo> Isso
<Rodrigo> Muito bom o G3
<Rodrigo> O Unity, seja em 2 ou 3D é muito estranho
<Rodrigo> aparenta um Gnome piorado
<Rodrigo> Desculpe a ignorancia, mas estou sendo sincero =P
<FernandoBasso> Que ignorância?
<FernandoBasso> Eu não falei nada assim.
<Rodrigo> Quem disse que você falou algo?
<Rodrigo> além de Huminlha
<FernandoBasso> Por que você disse "descuple a ignorância".
<Rodrigo> Porque não expliquei o porque não gostei
<FernandoBasso> Eu não vejo hora que saia esse gnome 3 de uma vez.
<Rodrigo> Acho que agora nos entendemos.
<FernandoBasso> Rodrigo: Testou o gnome 3 com o ubuntu?
<Rodrigo> Sim
<Rodrigo> Com o openSUSE já é bom
<Rodrigo> Com o Ubuntu então...
<FernandoBasso> Acho que vai dar um temporal terrível aqui.
<FernandoBasso> Que tempo feio...
<Rodrigo> Mas assim
<Rodrigo> Qual seria o motivo de terem trocado o Gnome pelo Unity?
<Rodrigo> Politicagem interna da Canonical?
<FernandoBasso> Não sei.
<FernandoBasso> Mas que ajuda a fazer propaganda, ah, isso ajuda.
<Rodrigo> Hummm
<Rodrigo> Sei lá
<Rodrigo> só sei que acho que o Unity não vai vingar
<Rodrigo> e a negada vai voar pro G3
<FernandoBasso> Pode ser mesmo.
<Rodrigo> e a Canonical vai quebrar a cara.
<FernandoBasso> Fico pensando o que será do compiz, etc, agora que gnome vai ter efeitos nativos... (ou estou enganado?)
<Rodrigo> Acho que depois da revolução do G3
<Rodrigo> O Compiz vai se adequar
<Rodrigo> Ou o G3 vai se fechar
<Rodrigo> Mas acho que por enquanto é isso pessoal
<Rodrigo> Valeu o papo
<Rodrigo> Té
<valdergallo> opa, alguém sabe ai se o kernel 2.6.35-25-generic-pae controla de boa um phenon 4x ?
<eros> eu soube que tem um chat que a pessoa acessa pelo terminal alguem poderia me informar como funciona?
<helderc> eros, existem clientes de irc que vc pode acessar pelo terminal, IRSSI, WeeChat. Procure no www.vivaolinux.com.br que vc encontra vários tutoriais sobre eles
<eros> vlw
<helderc> np
<valdergallo> ai que foda, eu comprei um 4x, mas o processo mysql está indo para apenas 1 dos processadores ...
<valdergallo> não tem como fazer ele pegar 2 processadores ?
<eros> to com problemas na resolução de video ,  exemplo quando movimento uma janela ela serra todinha e quando inicio meu pc a tela pisca varias vezes alguem sabe a resposta?
<eros> pro meu problema?
<eros> alguem aqui pode me ajudaR?
<heitor> nick / neto
<eros> alguem?
<marmadeoli> Pessoal, boa noite. Para quem usa o emacs, estou lendo aqui o tutorial dele. Quando ele se refere a tecla M (meta) que tecla mesmo é essa?
<marmadeoli> outra coisa, o repositório só oferece o emacs-gtk para a versão 22, a versão 23 não tem emacs23-gtk
<KratosZero> Boa tarde.
<KratosZero> o/
<valdergallo> Ai alguém sabe alterar o core limit do ubuntu ?
<mateusjmf> boa noite  a todos
<valdergallo> éeeeeeeeeeeeeeee core limit control - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/limits.conf.5.html
<jy__> ola
<jy__> está acontecendoalgo estranho com as partiçoes
<jy__> consigo montar elas mas nao consigo deletar uma partição
<jy__> alguem disponivel p um help?
<ptl> e como você tentar "deletar" uma partição?
<jy__> ptl estava tentando pelo disk utility
<jy__> agora vou no fdisk
<jy__> ptl estou rodando partprobe
<jy__> ptl Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature 0.
<jy__> ptl estou usando live cd
<ptl> jy__: não conheço esses utilitários, mas talvez um reboot resolva porque ele irá reler a tabela de partição. Tentou fazer a mesma tarefa pelo fdisk normal?
<jy__> vou tentar um novamente...tentei pelo fdisk
<jy__> ptl apaguei com d e depois w
<jy__> é uma partição ntfs
<jy__> ptl rebooting
<jy__> Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature 0.
<barna_> jy__, ja tentou usar o gparted?
<jy__> humm o que realmente quer dizer isto
<jy__> barna nao é o mesmo do disk utility neh?
<jy__> barna to baixando o gparted
<barna_> num sei! eu baixei o .iso dele, gravei um live-cd!
<jy__> barna_ to baixando ele
<barna_> massa!
<jy__> estou na maquina com problema..
<jy__> estou fazendo via fdisk mais nao apaga partição ,fala que está usando a antiga
<barna_> comigo ele sempre funfou 100%!
<jy__> barna_ tentei com partprobe e nada da o erro q passei..vou tentar com o gparted agora
<jy__> barna_ abri ele,ja mostra em vernelho..unalocated
<barna_> jy__, eu cabei de chegar! mas li a sua conversa com o ptl!
<jy__> barna_ unallocated
<jy__> blza
<barna_> jy__, vc ta usando ubuntu-live-cd?
<jy__> barna_  estou usando ubuntu 10.10 em uma das partições...
<jy__> barna_ sai do live cd
<jy__> só entrei com live pra acertar o boot
<barna_> hummm! isso as vezes num funciona! a ideal mesmo é usar em live cd!
<jy__> blza... one moment please
#ubuntu-br 2011-02-27
<jy__> ufa
<jy__> barna_ q coisa
<jy__> to no live cd com 10.04
<jy__> sem chance..nao apaga a particao
<xGrind> ow. alguem recebeu adeviso do Ubuntu 10.04 ou 10.10?
<dial_up_br> xGrind, agora são pagos, não enviam mais isso como brinde não...
<xGrind> dial_up_br; o Xubuntu tb é da Canonical?
<dial_up_br> não sei, tá um pulo no ubuntu dicas que lá tem a lista dos que são e dos que não são...
<dial_up_br> *da...
<dial_up_br> xGrind, qual o motivo de sua pergunta...?!
<xGrind> dial_up_br; é q nao vejo nada de propagando do xubuntu
<xGrind> agora lubuntu, tem capa de cd q fizeram. tem ate propaganda no youtube
<dial_up_br> xGrind, foi lá no ubuntu dicas...?!
<xGrind> vo la ve
<Leandro-Angelo> Olá galera boa noite
<Leandro-Angelo> Tenho instalado o ubuntu 32 bits e estou com 4 gigas de ram
<Leandro-Angelo> usei uma dica do andregodim para colocar ele para reconhecer 4 mas no monitor do sistema
<Leandro-Angelo> permanece o mesmo 3.2
<ptl> tem que instalar o kernel-pae, você instalou?
<ptl> linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic-pae
<ptl> aptitude install linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic-pae
<Leandro-Angelo> usei esta dica
<Leandro-Angelo> sudo aptitude update &&  sudo sudo aptitude  install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server -y
<Leandro-Angelo> lá do site do andre godim
<ptl> não sei se isso vai instalar o kernel-pae
<ptl> mas é dele que você precisa
<Leandro-Angelo> como instalo ele?
<ubuntero> Leandro-Angelo, tem que verificar se tua placa mãe reconhece os 4 gb e ainda se ela não utiliza parte dos 4 gb para endereçar dispositivos
<dial_up_br> xGrind, viu...?!
<xGrind> dial_up_br; no ubuntudicas nao
<dial_up_br> ?
<dial_up_br> ainda não ofi lá não...?!
<dial_up_br> *foi...
<xGrind> ja fui e nao achei
<ubuntero> Leandro-Angelo, segue esse tutorial http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/01/kernel-pae-para-mais-de-4-gb-de-memoria/
<dial_up_br> xGrind, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/02/mais-de-50-distribuicoes-baseadas-no-ubuntu/
<Leandro-Angelo> valeu
<Leandro-Angelo> ubuntero
<xGrind> dial_up_br; mas errado aquilo ali.   as oficias msm sao so' ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu e edubuntu
<dial_up_br> xGrind, não é comigo, fala com o dono do blog... ;)
<xGrind> kk
<dial_up_br> xGrind, só tentando lhe ajudar.
<dial_up_br> xGrind, creio que vc esteja equivocado, o Ubuntu Netbook Edition é oficial sim!
<xGrind> tb
<xGrind> ubuntu studio é oficial
<dial_up_br> aliás, po unity é o Ubuntu Netbook Edition para desktops...
<dial_up_br> xGrind, só uma correçãozinha, se vc quiser reclamar reclama com a Wikipedia, a inciclopedia de todos... (até dos mendigos e analfabetos fincionais! :O)
<xGrind> dial_up_br; ja viu a desciclopedia? :D
<dial_up_br> acho que sim...
<dial_up_br> mais zuada ainda do que a wikipedia né...?!
<xGrind> aham kk
<Leandro-Angelo> ubuntero ainda estás aí?
<xGrind> vitor-br; tae?
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; tu memo =]
<xGrind> sabe o nome do programa que os caras usam pra gravar enquanto usam o Ubuntu?
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, instambul ou é instanbul
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, bota na Central de Programas do Ubuntu que tu achas
<xGrind> vlw
<ubuntero> xGrind, istanbul
<Andre_Gondim> isso
<ubuntero> xGrind, mas eu prefiro usar o gtk-recordmydesktop
<xGrind> to querendo faze um video pra divulgar o xubuntu igual tem do Lubuntu =]
<xGrind> ubuntero Andre_Gondim vlws
<xGrind> era esse gtk-recordmydesktop msm q eu tava querendo
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, ;)
<heitor> ola pessoal
<heitor> quem pode me ajudar
<heitor> estou com o seguinte problema
<heitor> quanto tento acessar a pasta home do meu usuário é apresentado o seguinte erro "não foi possível criar o pacote, não ha suporte para este pacote"
<heitor> fico grato se alguem puder me ajudar
<ruffZ> heitor, não entendi esse erro. como você está tentando acessar essa pasta home?!
<ruffZ> pelo terminal ou pelo GNOME?
<heitor> através do menu locais
<heitor> locais/pasta pessoal
<heitor> ou qualquer outra pasta que tente acessar
<heitor> dar este erro
<Andre_Gondim> heitor, hmmmmmmmm faça o seguinte, você já acessou o Terminal?
<heitor> sim
<heitor> já
<Andre_Gondim> heitor, tenta um sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f
<heitor> Andre_Gondim, fiz o que você falou mais continua apresentando o mesmo erro
<Andre_Gondim> heitor, qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<heitor> o pior é que eu tenho arquivos lá que não posso perder
<heitor> 10.10
<ruffZ> heitor, você poderia tirar um screenshot desse erro, enviar pra imageshack.us e postar o link aqui?!
<heitor> tenho arquivos de um projeto que estou fazendo é que esta na minha pasta home
<Andre_Gondim> heitor, o fato de você nao estar tendo acesso não quer dizer que houve dano, apenas o nautilus não está abrindo
<Andre_Gondim> heitor, cola em um paste o que aparece ao digitar nautilus no terminal
<heitor> O nautilus funciona normalmente
<Andre_Gondim> heitor, mas quando você clica em Locais e pasta pessoal, ele abre o nautilus...
<dial_up_br> Licença, por acaso já tentou acesso ao diretório como root...!?
<heitor> eu seu abrir o nautilus como root
<dial_up_br> ?
<heitor> eu tenho acesso normal as pastas do meu perfil
<dial_up_br> tenta como root...
<Andre_Gondim> não é uma boa prática...
<heitor> mais quando eu estou logado com o meu usuário não tenho nenhum acesso
<ruffZ> ai meu deus essas nomenclaturas diferentes...
<heitor> segue o link do screenshot da tela de erro
<heitor> http://img580.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img580/8093/capturadetelayd.png
<dial_up_br> me desculpa por ter opinado, esquece o que eu falei...
 * dial_up_br pensou que o objetivo era ter acesso...
<Andre_Gondim> hehe
<ruffZ> dial_up_br, valeu a tentativa
<dial_up_br> não, não valeu nada...
<ruffZ> hehehe
<ruffZ> ja sei qual é o problema
<ruffZ> heitor, você tá tentando abrir/criar um arquivo .zip, .rar, .7z, etc?
<heitor> não, só estou tentando acessar a pasta Documentos
<Andre_Gondim> heitor, se você tentar Locais --> Qualquer pasta dá a mesma coisa?
<ruffZ> heitor, mas esse aí não é o programa pra acessar seus documentos
<heitor> todas as pastas
<heitor> quando eu clico em qualquer pasta de Locais
<ruffZ> heitor, pressione alt+f2 e digite nautilus
<heitor> apresenta aquela mensagem de erro
<heitor> ok, abriu
<ruffZ> heitor, agora vá em documentos
<heitor> certo
<ruffZ> provavelmente você tá tentando abrir um arquivo .zip ou .rar ou algo do gênero, correto?
<heitor> funciona
<heitor> correto
<ruffZ> aha..
<ruffZ> qual é a extensão do arquivo meu senhor
<ruffZ> ?
<heitor> .zip
<ruffZ> heitor, no terminal digite: sudo apt-get install unzip
<heitor> blz
<heitor> continua com o mesmo erro
<ruffZ> heitor, fechou o programa antes de tentar novamente?
<ruffZ> feche o gerenciador de pacotes
<heitor> sim
<heitor> fechei
<ruffZ> heitor, nada?
<heitor> nada.
<ruffZ> heitor, você consegue ver o arquivo .zip la no diretorio documentos pelo nautilus?
<heitor> não
<heitor> nem como arquivo oculto
<ruffZ> nautilus = gerenciador de arquivos
<heitor> ele aparece
<heitor> estou executando o comando apt-get upgrade
<heitor> vou ver no que vai dar
<ruffZ> heitor, quando você da um ls ~/Documentos
<ruffZ> aparece alguma coisa?
<ruffZ> isso la no terminal
<heitor> aparece o meus aquivos que estão lá
<ruffZ> e como é o nome do arquivo que você quer abrir?
<heitor> eu quero descompactar o eclipse
<ruffZ> como é o nome do arquivo?
<heitor> eclipse-jee-helios-SR1-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz
<ruffZ> e de onde você tirou .zip meu filho????
<heitor> este é o nome do aquivo "eclipse-jee-helios-SR1-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz"
<heitor> eu comfundi foi mau
<ruffZ> aha...
<ruffZ> heitor, você consegue ver o arquivo lá pelo terminal com o comando ls ~/Documentos
<ruffZ> ?
<heitor> não
<ruffZ> heitor, e esse arquivo deveria estar lá? você baixou? ja procurou em Downloads?
<heitor> sim, procurei
<heitor> ele não esta em Downloads porque eu salvei ele em Documentos
<heitor> eu fiz algumas alterações aqui e vou reiniciar o meu sistema e já volto
<heitor_> é não funcionou
<ruffZ> heitor, digite em um terminal: find ~/ -name *.tar.gz
<ruffZ> veja se aparece alguma coisa
<heitor> agora ele apareceu
<ruffZ> onde está? cole pra mim
<heitor> /home/heitor/Documentos/eclipse-jee-helios-SR1-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz
<ruffZ> digite num terminal exatamente assim: file-roller /home/heitor/Documentos/eclipse-jee-helios-SR1-linux-gtk-x86_64.tar.gz
<heitor> certo, ele abriu o arquivo
<giano> Graphics:  Card Intel Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller X.Org 1.6.4 Res: 1024x600@60.0hz
<giano>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Intel IGD GEM 20090712 2009Q2 RC3 x86/MMX/SSE2 GLX Version 1.4 Mesa 7.6.1-rc4 Direct Rendering Yes
<giano> System:    Host beatriz-laptop Kernel 2.6.31-14-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 8 Helena - Main Edition
<ferreirathiago_> bom dia
<giano> boa noite pessoal
<Geowany> boa noite giano
<Geowany> estou maravilhado com o lubuntu
<Geowany> corrigiram muita coisa interessante, principalmente no pcmanfm
<giano> olha eu tentei usar o lubuntu no meu netbook e ficava muito lento tentei de tudo distros minimalistas mas em algumas não consegui instalar minha wireless
<giano> só consegui ficar com o sistema a 100% e rapido mesmo com o linux mint 8 ou seja ubuntu karmic agra ta muito bom terminei de configurar o sistema a meu gosto agora estou digitando estas palavras com o net com linux mint8
<giano> Info:      Processes 176 Uptime 1:43 Memory 316.2/991.8MB Client X-Chat 2.8.6 inxi 1.2.6
<giano> Audio:     Card Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller driver HDA Intel
<giano>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<giano> Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu: 56.0C mobo: N/A
<giano>            Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu: N/A
<giano> Network:   Card Intel 82552 10/100 Network Connection driver e100 v: 3.5.24-k2-NAPI at port e000
<fabrccio> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<nsantana> Oi Pessoal.
<nsantana> Bom dia.
<ZNC> bom dia | Busy
<nsantana> Alguém aqui já teve problema de ao fazer um upload a conexão cair?
<ZNC> nao
<ZNC> nsantana: tentando enviar o que?
<nsantana> no meu caso, qualquer arquivo com tamanho maior ou igual a 4MB.
<ZNC> usa qual provedor?
<ZNC> a maioria dos provedores limitan, e provavelmente eles desliga-se
<ZNC> uma queda :)
<ule> ZNC: a maioria limita? Nunca vi isso
<ZNC> ule: i?
<ZNC> se vc nunca viu, eu tenho um q é assim :)
<ule> nsantana: depende da velocidade da sua internet e não do tamanho do arquivo.. talvez sua velocidade é baixa, e o servidor http fecha sua conexao por timeout
<ule> nsantana: download vai de boa?
<nsantana> ule,  sim. Minha connexão é de 150kbs
<nsantana> o problema é com upload
<ZNC> ping timeout a pagina responde, e a conexao nao cai :D
<nsantana> ZNC,  Meu provedo é o da OI
 * ZNC rindo muito, - status tomando cafe
<ZNC> :)
<ZNC> da um reload no moldem :) adoro a oi
<ZNC> fui
<nsantana> kkkkk
<nsantana> kkkk
<ikam> Bom dia
<nsantana> ZNC,  mas o problema não é com a oi não. Onde estudo tem wire-less e dá o mesmo problema.
<nsantana> A conexão cai no upload
<ule> 150kbps? tá explicado
<nsantana> o que?
<ule> se seu download é 150, seu upload deve ser menor ainda
<nsantana> hum, tô ligado.
<ZNC> ikam: buona giornata, Oggi è il di lavoro :(
<ZNC> bem, nsantana defina a conexao cai,
<ZNC> apenas cair é muito vago, cair para mim é ficar sem net
<ZNC> seria isso?
 * ZNC disponivel por 3min
<ikam> ZNC, ciao, obrigado
<ZNC> ikam: :)
<nsantana> ZNC, Isso! Fico sem net. Não consigo acessar nada, até conectar novamente.
<ZNC> bem,
<ZNC> quando acontecia comigo, erra o provedor, se nao me engano a oi nao tem tanta porcaria assim
<ZNC> pode ser seu modem q faz esse serviço de parar, pode desligar e ligar e tentar enviar?
<marmadeoli> Olá galera, bom dia... alguém aqui utiliza o emacs como editor de texto? Queria tirar umas dúvidas rápidas.
<nsantana> ZNC,  Já fiz isso e não rolou. Meu modem é um Dlink DSL-500B
 * ZNC corre
<nsantana> ZNC, O que? kkkkkk
<ZNC> trabalho :S, desculpe nsantana nao vou poder continuar no canal :S
<nsantana> OK!
<nsantana> ZNC, Sem problemas! Relaxa!
<user> Bom dia. Alguem poderia me ensinar a alterar a minha senha de login...?!
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai ja usou o endian 2.4.1 ?
<MarceloVaz> peguei algums bugs.. consegui contornar
<MarceloVaz> só q na autentição do AD , não consigo fazer com ele pare de pedir a senha do usuário
<MarceloVaz> com a policy definida diretamente no usuário funciona
<MarceloVaz> quando é baseada no grupo, não rola
<ddiogo> Alguém sabe de alguma dica para eu alterar o nome "Kubuntu" para "Ubuntu" na inicialização do Lucid?
<MarceloVaz> no debian quem é responsavel por isso é o usplash ddiogo
<MarceloVaz> n sei nos derivados..
<ddiogo> MarceloVaz,  parece que o Ubuntu usa o Plymouth, mas nao tenho certeza
<MarceloVaz> ddiogo hmm
<MarceloVaz> nunca mexi niso
<MarceloVaz> nisso*
<ddiogo> acho que encontrei  http://www.hardware.com.br/dicas/corrigindo-resolucao-ubuntu.html
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<ferreirathiago_> tarde...!!1
<FernandoBasso> Boa.
<virtu> pessoal ajudem ai, divulguem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6XL3g4vPK30
<virtu> resumo: motorista atropela ciclistas em passeata em POA
<FernandoBasso> virtu: Você é de onde?
<virtu> porto alegre
<FernandoBasso> Vou você que filmou?
<virtu> nao
<virtu> eu podia estar ali
<virtu> pois sou ciclista e conheço as pessoas ali
<virtu> =(
<FernandoBasso> O cara atropelou de propósito.
<virtu> com certeza
<FernandoBasso> O a mulher, sei lá.
<virtu> a policia ja sabe quem é o motorista
<FernandoBasso> Ah bom. Agora vão protejer ele.
<virtu> o dono do carro é um homem
<FernandoBasso> Tinham que largar lá no meio dos ciclistas.
<FernandoBasso> Já estou off-topic de mais, mas, sobre o que era o protesto?
<virtu> procura no google por masa critica
<virtu> massa critica
<rickwap> boa tarde
<rickwap> alguem pode me ajudar nao consigo acesar a uma das particoes do meu hd
<rickwap> a particao exibe mais nao abre
<ubuntero> rickwap, dá algum erro ao tentar acessar ela?
<rickwap> sim
<rickwap> espera deixa mostar
<Swadox> Alguem ae pode tirar uma duvida ?
<ferreirathiago_> fala ai Swadox
<Swadox> Então
<rickwap> ubuntero: http://upload.kgeek.tk/show.php?arquivo=snapshot2.png
<Swadox> Eu sou Web Design, uso bastante as ferramentas Dreamweaver e Fireworks, e estou querendo migrar para o ubuntu, esses programas rodam em wine ?
<ubuntero> Swadox, rodam, mas dá um bom trabalho para rodar
<ferreirathiago_> qual eh o seu pc Swadox ?
<ubuntero> rickwap, a mensagem diz que já estaria montado, cola o resultado do comando "sudo fdisk -l" no pastebin
<rickwap> passa o link do pastebin
<ferreirathiago_> ???
<Swadox> galera mais tarde eu volto aqui
<Swadox> Estarei migrando de SO
<Swadox> =d
<ferreirathiago_> kkkkkkkkkkkkk #semcomentarios
<ubuntero> rickwap, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rickwap> ubuntero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573128/
<FernandoBasso> Eu agradeço pelo wine existir, mas até quando dependeremos dele?
<ubuntero> rickwap, posta a saída do comando "df -h" também
<rickwap> certo
<rickwap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573130/ ubuntero
<ubuntero> rickwap, não é o /media/músicas que está tentando acessar né?
<rickwap> nao
<ubuntero> sabe qual dos /dev/sda# é?
<rickwap> nao
<ubuntero> rickwap, tenta acessar e posta a saída do comando "dmesg" logo depois de tentar acessar
<rickwap> nao entendi
<ubuntero> voce está tentando acessar  como estava tentando, depois de tentar, digita o comando dmesg no terminal e cola a saída para podermos ver
<ubuntero> porque o erro que está retornando não está fazendo sentido, não dá uma pista do que pode estar acontecendo
<rickwap> ubuntero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573136/
<ubuntero> rickwap, mais uma informação para mim tentar te ajudar
<ubuntero> rickwap, conteudo do arquivo /etc/mtab
<rickwap> pode esplicar melhor ubuntero
<eros> pessoal quando eu inicio meu ubuntu a tela começa a pisca durante a inicialização
<eros> alguem sabe o porque?
<ubuntero> rickwap, sudo cat /etc/mtab
<rickwap> ubuntero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573137/
<eros> alguem pode me ajudar?
<vitorleite> alguem joga gta sa no linux?
<ubuntero> rickwap, tá difícil, nenhuma informação útil nos logs e arquivos, teria que descobrir qual dos sda# ou sdb# é esta partição para podermos tentar a montagem manual
<rickwap> como descobrir qual delas e
<ubuntero> rickwap, sabe o sistema de arquivos da partição? fat, ntfs, ext?
<rickwap> ntfs
<FernandoBasso> Mas não tem que ter ntfs-3g instalado?
<ubuntero> rickwap, é o mesmo disco que tem a partição músicas?
<rickwap> sim
<ubuntero> então é a sda5
<rickwap> sim tb estava a comentar com meu amigo que pode ser esta a particao
<ubuntero> rickwap, faça os seguintes comandos:
<ubuntero> rickwap, mkdir /media/filmes
<ubuntero> rickwap, mount /dev/sda5 /media/filmes
<ubuntero> se não montar posta o erro para mim ver
<rickwap> esste e um comando : mkdir /media/filmes?
<ubuntero> rickwap, sim, para criarmos um ponto de montagem
<rickwap> ok
<ubuntero> rickwap, e o mount tem que ser com o sudo, tinha esquecido disso
<rickwap> ubuntero: nao vai deletar o conteudo da particao ne?
<ubuntero> rickwap, não
<rickwap> ok
<rickwap> ubuntero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573141/
<FernandoBasso> Mountou, a princípio.
<FernandoBasso> Ah,
<ubuntero> rickwap, acessa essa pasta, /media/filmes e ve o conteúdo
<FernandoBasso> Não criou o diretório.
<FernandoBasso> Deu permissão negada.
<rickwap> ok ubuntero
<rickwap> como assim FernandoBasso
<FernandoBasso> mkdir /media/filmes/ não funcionou.
<ubuntero> FernandoBasso, deu acesso negado na primeira tentativa sem o sudo
<FernandoBasso> Ah,
<FernandoBasso> É mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> Desculpem.
<FernandoBasso> Então montou sim.
<rickwap> ubuntero: ja esta a aceitar acessar a particao
<ubuntero> rickwap, então o problema é com a montagem automática só, é o conteúdo que voce queria acessar né?
<rickwap> sim ubuntero
<rickwap> obrigado pela ajuda ja estava a ficar louco
<ubuntero> rickwap, talvez resolva o teu problema botando a seguinte linha no final do arquivo /etc/mtab
<ubuntero> rickwap, /dev/sda5 /media/Filmes fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<ubuntero> rickwap, porque do jeito que está agora não vai montar da proxima vez que iniciar o sistema
<rickwap> desculpa como posso resolver? ubuntero?
<FernandoBasso> ubuntero: Você quer dizer fstab? Ou mtab mesmo?
<rickwap> ubuntero:  pesso para passares o camando
<ubuntero> FernandoBasso, obrigado pela correção
<ubuntero> rickwap, digite o comando "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<vitorleite> instalei o gta san andreas
<vitorleite> e ta bugando
<vitorleite> q merda
<ubuntero> rickwap, cola o conteúdo no pastebin novamente que te digo o que terá que adicionar no arquivo
<rickwap> ubuntero: colar qual deles a imformacao que deu no terminal ou a a informacao do notpage que abriu?
<ubuntero> rickwap, o conteúdo do arquivo que abriu
<rickwap> ubuntero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573144/
<ubuntero> rick, seu sda5 está montado para ser a partição swap, por isso não estava montando, apaga a última linha
<rickwap> ubuntero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573146/ esta linha?
<ubuntero> rickwap, talvez nem precise adicionar mais nada no arquivo
<ubuntero> rickwap, esta mesma
<rickwap> ja, agora salvar e fechar?
<rickwap> e quanto ao swap nao vai criar problemas?
<ubuntero> rickwap, sim, se não montar depois de reiniciar o sistema é só chamar que te digo o que pode ser feito para ficar
<rickwap> ok ubuntero vou resertar o pc
<rickwap> ubuntero: tens msn?
<rickwap> volto ja
<MarceloVaz> hello, I ask a little help. I'm trying to authenticate squid of endian firewall on the ad server 2003. I can see the groups and the integration seems ok, but when I open the browser it keeps asking for user credentials and can not navigate.
<MarceloVaz> ops
<FernandoBasso> What the hell is goin on here?
<rickwap> ubottu-br: valew esta funcionando perfeitamente
<ubottu-br> rickwap: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<ubuntero> rickwap, ;P
<FernandoBasso> ubuntero: Você que faz o trabalho, e o ubottu-br leva o agradecimento.
<ubuntero> FernandoBasso, faz parte :D
<FernandoBasso> hehe
<MarceloVaz> lol
<rickwap> ubuntero: desculpa
<rickwap> usei o tab
<FernandoBasso> Um falando ingles, um agradecendo um bot...
<MarceloVaz> problemas na nova versão do endian
<MarceloVaz> migrei da 2.3 para 2.4.1
<MarceloVaz> squid autentica no AD e talz
<MarceloVaz> mas a cada tentativa de acesso fica pedindo autentição
<MarceloVaz> ja criei uma OU no AD vinculada ao usuário proxy
<MarceloVaz> e nada
<MarceloVaz> alguem ja passou por algo parecido ?
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<Swadox> Pronto
<Swadox> Alguem ae pode me ajudar em uma coisa quero instalar o driver da placa de video
<Swadox> mais nao to conseguindo já baixei
<MarceloVaz> .bin ?
<Swadox> .run
<Swadox> o arquivo ta na desktop
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Tá seguindo o wiki, tutorial? O que já fez até agora?
<FernandoBasso> sudo bash file.run
<MarceloVaz> mata o gdm antes de instalar
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Então, sudo bash ~/Desktop/file.run
<MarceloVaz> sudo sh file.run
<FernandoBasso> Mas acho que pra fazer isso, tem estar no console, sem X rodando.
<FernandoBasso> Faz tempo que não faço isso.
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Mostra auqui. Mais gente pode saber ajudar.
<MarceloVaz> alterna pro console, roda um sudo killall gdm
<MarceloVaz> depois executa o run
<Swadox> unix@Unix-PC:~$ sudo killall gdm
<Swadox> gdm: processo não ac
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Primeiro, faz assim, abre o terminal de faz: cd ~/Desktop && ls veja bem certo o nome do arquivo.
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: outra coisa, completa os comandos com <tab> e <tab><tab>, tipo sudo bash ~/Des<tab>fil<tab>
<Swadox> unix@Unix-PC:~$ cd ~/Desktop && ls
<Swadox> bash: cd: /home/unix/Desktop: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Swadox> unix@Unix-PC:~$
<FernandoBasso> E pro gdm algo como sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ou sudo service gdm stop deve funcionar.
<FernandoBasso> O ubuntu tá bagunçado. Alguns serviços ainda é sysv, outros é upstart.
<unix> Fernando
<Swadox> Ainda não consegui arrumar o driver
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: O que aconteceu. Alguma mensagem?
<FernandoBasso> Você disse que o arquivo está no 'Desktop'.
<FernandoBasso> cd ~/Desktop deveria colocar você no Desktop.
<FernandoBasso> Digita: nautilus ~/Desktop
<Swadox> apareçeu uma janela assim
<Swadox> Não foi possivel localizar  "/home/unix/Desktop
<FernandoBasso> Pois é.
<FernandoBasso> Você está no ubuntu?
<FernandoBasso> Qual ambiente, gnome, kde, xfce, openbox?
<Swadox> Eu digito assim
<Swadox> cd /"Desktop
<Swadox> e nao da nenhum erro
<FernandoBasso> Não.
<FernandoBasso> cd ~/Desktop
<FernandoBasso> Ou cd $HOME/Desktop
<FernandoBasso> cd /"Desktop não dá erro?
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: O que mostra: echo $DE ?
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Tenho que sair agora. Tem um monte de galera fera aí que vai te dar uma ajuda. Boa sorte.
<RmN> alguem usa o debian ae?
<MarceloVaz> hi
<Swadox> Alguem ai pode me ajudar a instalar o driver da placa de video ?
<Swadox> Alguem ai pode me ajudar a instalar o driver da placa de video ?
<Ricardo__> peregrinator_six, e ai nao foi pro debian ainda?
<peregrinator_six> não...
<Swadox> Alguem ae pode me ajudar instalar o driver de video
<MarceloVaz> é nois q voa
<peregrinator_six> Swadox, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2562
<Swadox> Alguem pode ajudar eu instalar o driver de video
<Giverny> Swadox, vídeo?!
<Giverny> Swadox, tu já procurou no google?!
<Giverny> :T
<Swadox> já
<Swadox> Já baixei o driver no site oficial da minha placa de video
<Swadox> só que o arquivo é .run
<Swadox> eu não consigo executar
<Giverny> Swadox, qual o site da sua placa?!
<Swadox> nvidia
<Swadox> minha placa é GeForce FX 5200
<Giverny> Swadox, no repositorio do ubuntu não tem os drivers?
<Swadox> Já procurei e não tem
<Swadox> Dai eu baixei o arquivo
<Giverny> qual a versão do ubuntu?
<Swadox> ele esta na pasta Documentos/Downloads
<Swadox> so que eu nao consigo entrar na pasta
<Giverny> cd pasta/
<Swadox> eu digito cd ~/Documentos/Downloads
<Giverny> digita pwd
<Giverny> e me fala o que retorna
<Swadox> unix@Unix-PC:~$ pwd
<Swadox> /home/unix
<Giverny> seu usuário é unix?
<Swadox> Sim
<Giverny> ls -lha
<Giverny> lista a Documentos ?
<Swadox> s
<Swadox> drwxr-xr-x  2 unix unix 4,0K 2011-02-27 14:51 Documentos
<Swadox> drwxr-xr-x  2 unix unix 4,0K 2011-02-27 15:48 Downloads
<Giverny> Swadox, cd Downloads
<Giverny> Swadox, cd Downloads/
<Swadox> para minha executar o arquivo dentro da pasta eu digito
<Swadox> chmod +x file.run ?
<Giverny> chmod a+x file.run
<Giverny> ./file.run
<Swadox> unix@Unix-PC:~$ chmod a+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.28-pkg1.run
<Swadox> chmod: impossível acessar `NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.28-pkg1.run': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Swadox> ops
<Swadox> fiz uma coisa errada
<Giverny> tu não tá no diretório
<Giverny> do arquivo
<Giverny> :T
<Swadox> é eu vi
<Wanusa_w> buenas galera... queria saber se mais alguém usa e teve problemas com o tweetdeck e até com gwibber...
<victor_> Ola pessoal, meu ubuntu nao reconhece placa wireless, conectava tanquilo agora nem liga, quando clico no icone de rede aparece "a rede sem fio esta desabilitada por hardware"
<Paulo_Carvalho> victor
<Paulo_Carvalho> victor_ clica com o direito no ícone de rede e em habilitar rede sem fio
<Paulo_Carvalho> senão aperta fn+ número que liga wireless
<victor_> eu jah fiz isso mas nao aparece a opção
<victor_> o meu botão wireless esta ligado, mas soh liga o bluetooth
<victor_> quando aperto o botao direito do mouse aparece a rede sem fio esta desabilitada por hardware
<Swadox> Giverny
<Swadox> Não consegui instalar o driver
<victor_> Paulo_Carvalho jah digitei "lspci" no terminal e reconhece a minha placa
<Paulo_Carvalho> já tentou ver se não tá desligada
<Paulo_Carvalho> tipo
<victor_> mas nao conecta e nem aparece a lista de redes
<Paulo_Carvalho> fn+ f2 ou fn+f10
<victor_> jah
<Swadox> Alguem pode me explicar uma coisa ?
<victor_> ela nao liga nem no ubuntu e nem no windows.... o problema começou semana passada
<Paulo_Carvalho> seguinte victor
<Paulo_Carvalho> é notebook?
<victor_> isso
<Paulo_Carvalho> desliga, tira da tomada, tira a bateria e liga de novo
<Paulo_Carvalho> vê se resolve
<victor_> fiz isso.... ate tentei abrir ele.... rsrs... nao resolveu...
<Swadox> Paulo
<Swadox> tem como me ajudar ?
<Paulo_Carvalho> pera
<Swadox> o pc reconheçe  minha placa de video
<Swadox> mais nao funciona ela
<Paulo_Carvalho> victor o que aparece no lspci?
<victor_> Paulo_Carvalho nao creio q seja deifeito de hardware pois ambos os dois SO's reconhecem a placa e o driver
<Paulo_Carvalho> Swadox diga
<Swadox> Eu to com um problema na placa de video
<Swadox> ele reconheçe a placa
<Swadox> mais os graficos nao funciona
<victor_> Paulo_Carvalho aparece isso http://paste.ubuntu.com/573196/
<Paulo_Carvalho> como assim os gráficos não funcionam?
<Swadox> já instalei tudo relacionado a minha placa pelo Gerenciador de Pacotes Synaptic
<Paulo_Carvalho> Victor_ atheros
<Paulo_Carvalho> tenta o seguinte
<Paulo_Carvalho> sudo modprobe ath5k
<Swadox> Paulo os efeitos visuais não funciona
<Swadox> e quando eu entro na configuraçao da minha placa de video pelo SIstema/Administraçao
<Swadox> ocorre um erro
<Swadox> vou tirar uma foto e mandar pra você
<victor_> Paulo_Carvalho digitei o comando q me passou
<victor_> e nada nao houve idferença
<Paulo_Carvalho> sério
<Paulo_Carvalho> sei lá então
<Paulo_Carvalho> pode ser hardware
<Paulo_Carvalho> que drive vc disse que instalou?
<victor_> Paulo_Carvalho nao apareceu nada
<Paulo_Carvalho> não aparece só pula a linha
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas é o comando que habilita o driver ath5k da atheros
<Paulo_Carvalho> aí tenta conectar
<victor_> Paulo_Carvalho nao instalei nenhum driver... instalei o ubuntu normalmente... nunca tive problemas com isso nesse notebook.... o negocio eh q parou de funcionar no windows e no ubuntu
<victor_> tipo... do nada...!! ligo o botão wifi e soh liga o bluetooth
<victor_> os 2 SO's reconhecem a placa e tudo mais... mas naum funcionam
<Paulo_Carvalho> hum
<Paulo_Carvalho> tá com cara de hardware
<Paulo_Carvalho> se deu o mesmo problema nos dois
<Paulo_Carvalho> sabe alguma coisa queimou
<Paulo_Carvalho> ou algum plugue soltou
<Paulo_Carvalho> provavelmente você terá que substituir a placa wireless
<Paulo_Carvalho> veja no mercado livre
<victor_> hum... temia q isso acontecesse
<Paulo_Carvalho> é
<victor_> mas foi tipo do nada sabe... simplesmente tava usando ubuntu normalmente e desliguei o note e quando ligue novamente tava com esse problema
<Paulo_Carvalho> eu tb to com prob de hardware aqui e tô postergando preciso comprar um fonte descente
<Paulo_Carvalho> e els são caras
<Paulo_Carvalho> tem quanto tempo o pc?
<victor_> tenhu a poucou mais de um ano
<Paulo_Carvalho> não tá na gantia?
<victor_> naum naum
<Paulo_Carvalho> comprou usado?
<Paulo_Carvalho> não
<Paulo_Carvalho> um pouco mais de um ano já passou a garantia
<Paulo_Carvalho> é
<Paulo_Carvalho> não sei teria que abrir e ver
<Paulo_Carvalho> se não tem nada desconectado
<Paulo_Carvalho> mas o ideal é testar com outro placa
<Swadox> Alguem esta ae ?
<Swadox> to com um problema na placa de video
<Swadox> Quando eu abro as configuraçoes da minha placa de video
<Swadox> apareçe o seguinte erro
<Swadox> http://i51.tinypic.com/6hs65e.png
<Swadox> Se alguem puder ajudar
<Wanusa_w> vc tentou rodar como pede?
<Swadox> Eu sou meio novo com o ubuntu e nao sei muita coisa
<Wanusa_w> abre o terminal e digita sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Swadox> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Swadox> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Wanusa_w> conseguiu?
<Swadox> da esse erro
<Swadox> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Swadox> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Wanusa_w> isso sim, agora aperta ctrl alt backspace
<Wanusa_w> vai reiniciar a parte grafica, qdo voltar me conta o q deu
<user> Boa noite. Alguem pode me dizer o que eu preciso pra instalar... ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573202/
<Swadox> Wanusa
<Swadox> nao aconteceu nada
<Wanusa_w> entao reinicia mesmo
<Swadox> Já venho entao
<Wanusa_w> ok
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o cambada aheauhea
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> qual um programa parecido com o Ares do Windows para o Ubuntu hoje em dia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o frostwire , está meio ruin , até tenho que ver se consigo arrumar ele para pegar alguns outros servers
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<Wanusa_w> ares, serve pra q?
<user> ninguem...?!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> user:  tentou isto http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&source=hp&q=Wallpapoz&meta=&btnG=Pesquisa+Google
<user> vamos lá...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Wanusa_w:  para baixar musicas , videos e etc , eu particularmente não uso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas até que um dia conseguir achar alguém que queria usar o linux aqui na cidade , e o cara quer o ares ou algo parecido
<Wanusa_w> Cesar_Augusto_W7 pra torrent? ou baixar direto?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> instalei um que usava no ubuntu com função semelhante o frostwire , mas .... o cara achou um pouco ruim
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Wanusa_w:  mp3 , avi
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estás coisas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para mp3 ele quer
<Wanusa_w> Cesar_Augusto_W7 tenta o amule, semelhante ao... emule
<FernandoBasso> Eu convenci uma professora de inglês, e um jornalista a usar linux. "Técnico" de informatica e programadores que eu conheço, nunca consegui convercer nem a testar.
<user> Cesar_Augusto_W7: vou experimentar um desses sites aqui que você me enviou, mas desde já, lhe agredeço o interesse em tentar me ajudar, obrigado. :)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Wanusa_w:  mas ele baixa mp3 ? hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> FernandoBasso:  eu usei direto umas 2 vezes , por uns 6 , 8 meses
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto só ele
<Wanusa_w> sim igual ao emule.. e tenta ensinar ele a usar torrent... ;e bem melhor
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é f*d* , mas .... dá sim para usar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto se não for técnico de windows
<Wanusa_w> ahhaha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois tipo para mim , fica praticamente impossivel ficar usando ele ,pois tenho que pegar os jogos pestiados e testar no windows e tal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fora alguns outros probleminhas do ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o ubuntu ainda não está 100% e não sei se vai ficar algum dia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois não gostei nem um pouca da mudança do minimizar e tal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sei que dá para mudar
<Wanusa_w> mas sempre da pra ajudar a melhorar..
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tanto que mudava um monte de coisas no meu , pois o padrão era tosco demais , ainda mais rosa agora ahuehaue
<Wanusa_w> huauaahuah
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (18:33:59) Wanusa_w: sim igual ao emule.. e tenta ensinar ele a usar torrent... ;e bem melhor
<Swadox> Wanusa
<Swadox> agora esta pegando sem erro
<Wanusa_w> Swadox isso ai ;)
<Swadox> mais esse erro aqui é o que
<Swadox> unix@Unix-PC:~$ nvidia-xconfig
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que jeito é um véio , tenho que dar graças a deus o cara usar o ares ou coisas do genero , o pessoal quer praticidade , se não tiver algo no estilo e funcional vou formatar e colocar o windows seven pirata mesmo , vou procurar aqui .... mas
<Swadox> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Swadox> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho dificil , pois sei bem como é o ubuntu
<Wanusa_w> Swadox ele só fez um backup das configuracoes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> espero que pelo menos consiga fazer funciona ou o frost direito ou então instalao o ares para ver como está via wine
<Wanusa_w> se bobear até restaurou as padroes
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: É um warning, não um erro.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (18:36:53) Swadox: unix@Unix-PC:~$ nvidia-xconfig/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usa o sudo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> precisa ser admin(root( para mexer nele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> root
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (18:36:54) Swadox: ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois aqui diz que não está habilitado para escrever ou seja pelo que sei tu não deve ter permissão de escrita no arquivo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai é só usar o sudo para abrir o programa como root e poder escrever no arquivo
<FernandoBasso> Quando eu usava o ubuntu, ele instalava o driver nvidia automaticamente.
<FernandoBasso> Não é mais assim?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas ... lembre-se de tomar cuidado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> FernandoBasso: pior que eu não sei , estou usando mais o coitado do seven aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas era bem dizer automático sim aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até final do ano passado
<Wanusa_w> é o q dele tava dando erro, tipo dizendo q o nvidia nao era o driver padrao, mas parece q ja ta funcionando susse agora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (18:36:54) Swadox: tu tá instalando como isto ai , baixou o arquivo separado é ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pega os trecos oficiais para depois não ter problema
<Swadox> O driver já ta funcionando certo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> oficiais , quero dizer dos repositórios do ubuntu , que veem com ele
<Swadox> Só que quando eu vo no terminal e digito isso ae
<Swadox> nvidia-xcongif
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Swadox> nvidia-xconfig*
<Swadox> da esse erro
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: É como o Cesar_Augusto_W7 falou. Coloca o sudo antes.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  qual versão do ubuntu ai ?
<FernandoBasso> Usuário comum não tem permissão pra escrever em /etc/X11/
<Swadox> sudo nvidia-xconfig ? ou apt-get install nvidia-xconfig ?
<FernandoBasso> Só escreve na $HOME.
<Wanusa_w> Swadox lembra q falava pra rodar como admin? é esse lance do sudo, o sudo te da habilitacoes especiais pra mexer nas configuracoes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=ERROR%3A+Unable+to+write+to+directory+%27%2Fetc%2FX11%27.&btnG=Pesquisar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<Swadox> Minha versao do ubuntu é a 10.10
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  mas o que tu quer fazer ai ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> instalar o driver ?
<Swadox> eu so queria saber a função o que ele faz
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o menu deve estar ali nos treco lá em cima
<Wanusa_w> Cesar_Augusto_W7 ele ja fez, só quer entender o q ele fez
<Swadox> e por que ocorre o erro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox: mas usa o menu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele deve ter instalado um atalho da nvidia ali nos  trecos onde fica o treco de atualizar o sistema e tal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&tbo=1&tbs=qdr:m&&sa=X&ei=qsVqTd3uKIH58AaLoISWCw&ved=0CCcQBSgA&q=ERROR%3A+Unable+to+write+to+directory+%27/etc/X11%27.+ubuntu+10.10&spell=1
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10489536
<Wanusa_w> Swadox o ubuntu é considerado "mais seguro" pq pra mexer nas configuracoes dele é preciso habilitacoes especiais, por isso vc nao consegue instalar, desinstalar e habilitar coisas sem digitar sua senha, é basicamente isso q o sudo faz, por isso sem o sudo vc nao consegue modificar o nvidi-xconf
<Wanusa_w> Swadox nao sei se ficou claro... heheh
<Swadox> eu digitei isso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  e ?
<Swadox> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Swadox> dai apareçeu isso
<Swadox> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Swadox> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Swadox> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> reinicia o pc ai e tenta de novo
<Swadox> vo reiniciar agora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham
<Swadox> Já venho ae
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o certo é tu procurar no google sempre Swadox
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox e sempre fazer os trecos depois de ter certeza do que pode afetar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou pelo menos depois de ter uma idéia claro :P
<Swadox> Cesar
<Swadox> eu já tinha procurado o erro no google
<Swadox> mais nao tinha encontrado
<Swadox> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Swadox> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Swadox> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Swadox> o mesmo eero
<Swadox> erro
<Swadox> mais deixa eu vo usar o menu mesmo
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Agora tá certo. A configuração antiga virou backup, e a nova 'entrou em vigor'. :)
<Swadox> Aquela caixa la quais sao as teclas mesmo para usar
<Swadox> Aquele cubo
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: installa o compiz-config-settings-manager, e olha nas configurações quais teclas estão configuradas.
<Swadox> ok
<FernandoBasso> sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager -y && ccsm
<FernandoBasso> Não lembro o nome certo.
<FernandoBasso> acho que é 'compizconfig' talvez sem o hifen.
<FernandoBasso> sudo aptitude search compiz | sed -n '/settings/p'
<FernandoBasso> Deve mostrar o nome correto.
<FernandoBasso> (nem precisa o sudo pra 'search')
<FernandoBasso> Bah, acho que o aptitude não vem mais instalado no ubuntu.
<FernandoBasso> Alguém confirma?
<Swadox> Fernando
<Swadox> olha isso aqui
<Swadox> http://pastebin.com/gsks7k4z
<Swadox> quando eu abro o msn
<Swadox> apareçe isso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox: o ubuntu é feito para ser usado via GUI mesmo
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Está abrindo o emesene pelo terminal.
<FernandoBasso> ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> apesar que temos o ubuntu server , que alias estou com ele aberto aqui , tentando fazer um server direitinho
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e um tutorial para o pessoal :P
<FernandoBasso> Apps rodados no terminal mostram avisos e erros. É assim mesmo. A não ser que não está funcionando...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bem complicado via server , pela gui fica bem mais simples para mim auheuahuea
<FernandoBasso> Eu aprendi um pouco de linux quando me meti com o Gentoo. Fiquei uns 6 meses usando como desktop.
<FernandoBasso> Depois o arch linux. Muito, muito bom pra aprender. Na minha opinião <flame on> é mais educativo do que o slack ou debian.</flame off>
<Swadox> Só uma pergunta
<Swadox> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/instalar-tutorial/758157/
<Swadox> quando eu digito isso
<Swadox> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Swadox> abre um editor
<Swadox> eu coloco o texto certinho
<Swadox> dai apareçe a menssagem assim
<Swadox> Você não tem as permissões necessárias para salvar este arquivo. Por favor, verifique se você digitou a localização corretamente e tente de novo.
<FernandoBasso> sudo gedit ...
<FernandoBasso> Sempre o sudo antes, nestes casos.
<Swadox> ata
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (19:04:53) Swadox: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para editar tem que ser ROOT
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ROOT
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> então sudo na frente
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> # = ROOT = ADMIN = sudo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  tu tem que estudar o básico ainda do sistema ehhehe , mas ... é normal isto no inicio mesmo
<Swadox> Nesse tutorial diz para colocar as linhas no editor de texto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois eu leio sobre linux faz muito tempo dai é totalmente sem comparação
<Swadox> para adicionar eu coloco nas ultimas linhas ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> desde sei lá 2003 ou antes até eu leio
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> usar , usei só em 2008 bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  usa as GUI , mais prático em geral
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  aqui no meu site tem umas explicações e tal   http://cesaraugustorodriguesdeoliveira.wordpress.com/2010/02/19/como-instalar-o-winff-e-o-lazarus-no-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/
<Swadox> a diferença e muito grande com o driver de video instalado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  e olha a data do teu tutorial também né
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/instalar-tutorial/758157/
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu tem que tomar cuidado , pois no linux as mudanças são severas com o passar do tempo bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hoje em dia deve estar muito , muito , muito mais simples
<FernandoBasso> E sem contar que o ubuntu tem mudado muito.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  leitura para usar o linux é essencial eu quase morria lendo , quando estava nele , pois tinha muitos probleminhas , por isto larguei de mão ... mas para usos tipo acessar orkut , usar msn (para texto) e ouvir musica , dá tranquilo e é muito mais aconselho usar ele
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> agora no meu uso pisssssssss .... fica muito complicado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (19:10:42) FernandoBasso: E sem contar que o ubuntu tem mudado muito.   pior que é
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e eu não estu achando que é muito para melhor não
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois probleminhas como com microfone e webcam , continuam
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e o pessoal não parece focado em arrumar isto e sim no visual
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que é o que pouco importa para todos bem dizer
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o importante é funcionar primeiro
<Swadox> eu tava com o windows
<Swadox> mais tava dando problema já
<Swadox> eu tava de saco cheio do windows
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o problema eu sei que não é do sistema é do pessoal que faz o hardware para ele , que não dá suporte , mas .... um cliente meu por exemplo está se lixando para isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quer que funcione e só
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  tu não usa o pc para jogar ?
<Swadox> neem
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> jogar que digo estes jogos pestiados de windows , senão usar para jogo então tá feito pra ti
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois é muito bom dai o ubuntu ou linux
<FernandoBasso> Linux, se não funciona tudo com o live cd, é difícil de arrumar.
<Swadox> muito melhor ter um video game para jogar do que usar o pc
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois pau mesmo tu só vai ter agora que está se acostumando ao sistema e tal , mas dentro de no máximo 2 anos tu vai ver que o sistema é muito superior dai :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (19:14:18) Swadox: muito melhor ter um video game para jogar do que usar o pc
<FernandoBasso> Pra arrurmar o que não funciona por padrão, exige um conhecimento razoável, por que seguir tutorial não é tão simples assim.
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> também falo isto para os clientes ,pois não pega vírus uaueauea , e é só comprar colocar e jogar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> agora windows tem que saber instalar e tudo mais , muito mais complicado , e muito mais complicado se o peão quiser usar jogo pirata
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois dai acho que sai até mais caro que comprar alguns jogos as vezes
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> FernandoBasso:  bem lembrando e acho isto mesmo , tanto no windows quanto no linux=ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> arrumar o pc , não é coisa para user não
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é complicado e demanda conhecimento e estudo , coisas que o pessoal normalmente não tem , pois não trabalham com isto ou gostam de ler feito loucos como eu e quase todos que devem estar no canal aqui :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu tipo , ontem estava jogando aqui com a gurizada e estava tapado de nojo de jogar , não consigo mais , jogos tudo pestiados e sem graça
<Swadox> Alguem sabe o nome daquela barra que fica em baixo igual do mac /
<FernandoBasso> cairo-dock
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu adoro ler sobre sistemas , programar e tudo mais , montar tutoriais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu adoro isto :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> cairo-dock nunca usei :(
<FernandoBasso> Eu já, mas não me acostumei. Fico no openbox + tint2 + conky, ou um gnome basicão.
<Swadox> eu to instalando aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> FernandoBasso:  eu aqui usa / fazia uma modificação geral no aspecto bem dizer
<Swadox> Linux poderia ter um msn bem melhorzinho :d
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> deixa as janelas e parecidas com as do windows vista seven , pois gosto do estilo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e mudava lógico a posição dos botões lá em cima para deixar direito , e aumentava dai o tamanho deles ,pois pelo amor de deus , olha o tamanhinho daquilo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é pequeno demais
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (19:19:47) Swadox: Linux poderia ter um msn bem melhorzinho :d
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ai entra o problema de quem manda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> a dona do protocolo (msn) pestiado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> nunca vai permitir
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pelo menos não enquanto não houver multas por isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o msn é tosco demais , está sempre dando problema aqui no meu pidgin ,
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas já o gtalk está sempre funcionando bem dizer
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: Eu por exemplo, não suporto o cliente do windows, cheio de frescura e propagandas.
<Swadox> gtalk e bom ?
<FernandoBasso> Eu gosto de jabber e gtalk.
<FernandoBasso> Mas pouca gente usa.
<Swadox> Cesar
<Swadox> O tutorial da instalaçao do compiz
<Swadox> eu tava vendo nessa parte
<Swadox> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Swadox> precisa colocar o texto
<Swadox> mais eu nao sei onde tem que por
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (19:23:40) FernandoBasso: Swadox: Eu por exemplo, não suporto o cliente do windows, cheio de frescura e propagandas.   então é dois aeuaheua eu também não uso ele aqui no windows aueuahueaueh
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  aquele tutorial é mais velho que pedra , pega um novo e tenta usar as gui's
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> muito mais prático para user normal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tu quer adicionar o que ai ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox: qual repositório tu quer adicionar ai ?
<FernandoBasso> Swadox: O que você quer com aquele tutorial?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> FernandoBasso:  ele quer ferrar o sistema uaeuhauhe ,. aquele treco é velho já uaheuaue
<Swadox> nessa parte
<Swadox>  # Treviño's Ubuntu feisty EyeCandy Repository (GPG key: 81836EBF - DD800CD9)
<Swadox> # Many eyecandy 3D apps like Beryl, Compiz, Fusion and kiba-dock snapshots
<Swadox> # built using latest available (working) sources from git/svn/cvs…
<Swadox> # wget http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/DD800CD9.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Swadox> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<Swadox> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy
<Swadox> tem que adicionar esse codigo
<Swadox> mais no arquivo
<Swadox> apareçe um monte de coisa
<Swadox> eu nao sei onde por
<Swadox> vo fazer um paste bin
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox: meu o troço é velho , pega um novo auheuaheuahe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> olha a versão da distro ali
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> feisty
<Swadox> http://pastebin.com/mzsVDBjB
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> acho que é a 6 ou 7 não lembro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> foi bem dizer quando comecei a usar o ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<zer0ne> poeira
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> meu está versão é sem suporte Swadox
<Swadox> e como eu atualizo isso ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aqui no linux , tu não precisa  te preocupar em mudar de versão é tudo aberto é só baixar e instalar praticamente
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox: sei lá , qual é o treco mesmo que tu quer instalar ai ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> name do bixinho
<Swadox> Compiz
<Swadox> eu to na parte de pegar o texto e colocar na sources.list
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é só digiar na central do ubuntu
<Swadox> so que eu nao sei onde
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> coisa mais simples
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  primeiro
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> devia ter do no google e feito isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> olha
<Swadox> eu peguei
<Swadox> o tutorial que você me enviou
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&source=hp&q=instalar+o+Compiz+no+ubuntu+10.10&meta=&btnG=Pesquisa+Google
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  eu só dei um exemplo auheuaheua
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> não era para usar aqueles trecos
<Swadox> ah por que você nao me disse
<Swadox>  o.o
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fora que tem que mudar o treco de busca do google para tipo ultimo ano ou semana
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> para assim localizar as coisas mais novas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  nem via Swadox :( malz ai
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só peguei e digitei o treco e taquei na busca e colei aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> só para ti ter uma noção
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  bem dizer tudo que tu precisa já tem nos repositórios do ubuntu hoje em dia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é só usar a central de instalação ali do ubuntu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mó barbada
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  ubuntu != de windows
<Swadox> mais o compiz do ubuntu sem comparaçao com o do seven
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  mas claro né
<Swadox> que você so muda a tela pelo Alt+Tab
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Swadox:  deve ter uns trecos para mudar e tal , configurando muita coisa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o meu problema com o ubuntu foi mais o pequenos bugs , este tipo de coisa até que nem me importava
<Swadox> tem como desativar o cairo dock
<Swadox> pelo terminal ?
<FernandoBasso>  killall cairo-dock
<Swadox> abriu 2 sem querer aqui
<FernandoBasso> Ou pkill cairo-dock.
<Swadox> lol
<Swadox> aconteceu uma coisa aqui estranha
<Swadox> os botoes de fechar minimizar e maximizar
<Swadox> eles nao apareçem
<Swadox> ta tudo la pra cima
<Swadox> nao sei como
<xGrind> alguem ae testou o novo kernel pro maverick?
<FernandoBasso> Eu to com o 2.6.37, mas não no ubuntu.
<xGrind> FernandoBasso; baixei e instalei aqui. só que deu erro. ainda bem q nao retirei o 2.6.35
<Swadox> Nao tem uma Docky rapida nao eu to usando "Docky" mais e lento
<xGrind> Swadox; usa gnome?
<Swadox> sim
<Swadox> ele ta lenta quando eu passo o mouse
<Swadox> Minha placa de video e de 128 mb
<Swadox> e por isso ?
<xGrind> estranho o.O
<xGrind> eu ja usei docky aqui no xfce e aqui e' compartilhada
<Swadox> eu to tentando fechar ela por killall Docky
<Swadox> e nao fecha
<Swadox> ah fehco
<Swadox> fecho*
<xGrind> hey. mas nao da pra fazer tipo uma docky com o painel do gnome?
<xGrind> tipo o painel do xfce 4.8
<Swadox> Grind
<Swadox> Tem como mecher nas configuraçoes do cairo dock ?
<xGrind> só usei docky
<Swadox> aqui a cairo docky
<Swadox> dock*
<Swadox> nao trava
<xGrind> é que voltei pro xfce 4.6.2. mas vou usar docky mais nao. só o painel do xfce 4.8 msm
<xGrind> ta bem leve
<Platao> eu uso o cairo aqui
<Arch__> dock é escroto
<Platao> eu uso acho bacana :)
<zer0ne> Arch__: kkk
<Swadox> Platao
<Arch__> bah
<Arch__> nada que um kde não resolva XD
<Platao> :)
<xGrind> kde é pesado
<xGrind> e cheio de frescura
<Arch__> vai de openbox então
<pqatsi> kde é o que voce quiser que ele seja
<pqatsi> diferente do gnome, que nao tem nem como mexer nas propriedades de impressora :D
<Arch__> em breve tu nem vai poder decidir se tu quer que o teu note suspenda ou não quando tu fecha a tampa dele
<pqatsi> ja nao pode na verdade
<pqatsi> Arch__: ele nao permite a opcao "Não fazer nada"
<pqatsi> voce força isso editando no gconf
<Ricardo__> sei la tentei usar kde nao gostei apesar de alguns programas serem melhores
<Arch__> é
<Arch__> qdo uso ele na tv
<Arch__> não podia fechar a tela do meu note
<Arch__> =_=
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> e se o cara personalizar o gnome o visual fica tao legal qto kde
<Arch__> aí a bosta fica mais pesada que o kde @.@
<Arch__> experiência própria
<Ricardo__> hehe
<Ricardo__> se botar compiz
<Ricardo__> ja cai o rendimento
<Ricardo__> se usar metacity ainda voa as janelas
<FernandoBasso> Eu abro gnome+compiz com 110MB de memória no archlinux. (mas sou um dos que acham que o gnome precisa melhorar)
<FernandoBasso> Isso com o gnote e o conky junto.
<Ricardo__> conky é leve
<Arch__> FernandoBasso, fui usar o kde4 svn e deu merda aqui
<Arch__> to instalando a merda do trinity pra testar
<Ricardo__> virtualbox q mata o pc do cara
<Ricardo__> dependendo o q tu por de ram na maquina virtual
<Guest25194> boa noite :)
<Arch__> Ricardo__, tu gostava do kde3?
<Ricardo__> olha
<Ricardo__> mais q o novo kde 4
<Ricardo__> 4.4
<Arch__> rapaz
<Arch__> já testou o trinity?
<Ricardo__> nao
<Arch__> trinity = fork do kde3
<Arch__> tem um ppa pro ubuntu
<Arch__> bem interessante
<FernandoBasso>   http://metabox.it/Kaam7  http://metabox.it/rc9wA  http://metabox.it/w9roC
<xGrind> oq acham do xfce e do lxde ?
<FernandoBasso> Ai, mostra no conky o consumo.
<FernandoBasso> Acho que são bem legais, cada uma na sua onda.
<Arch__> o xfce é interessante
<Arch__> o lxde é muito fraquinho
<Arch__> openbox + um menu
<FernandoBasso> Não concordo.
<FernandoBasso> Ele tem feramentas próprias.
<Arch__> um terminal próprio + algumas coisas
<FernandoBasso> Uma gui pra configurar gtk themes, etc.
<Arch__> + ainda sim é bem fraquinho
<FernandoBasso> Claro que ele não é um gnome ou kde.
<FernandoBasso> A proposta dele é outra.
<FernandoBasso> Tem que ter isso em mente.
<Arch__> fica mais legal um openbox com pybar ( nem lembro o nome)
<Arch__> mais algumas coisas
<Arch__> e fica bem prático
<Arch__> fazer um teste
<slavezerorj> Oi pessoALL!
<slavezerorj> O que estão achando do KDE4.6 no Ubuntu?
<Ricardo__> gostei bastante do debian squeeze
<Arch__> interessante o trinity
<Arch__> slavezerorj, achei tão bom
<Ricardo__> ate larguei o ubuntu um pouco
<Arch__> que tentei usar uma snapshot do kde 4.7
<Ricardo__> se o cara instalar a versao dvd ja tem tudo tao facil de usar qto ubuntu e bem mais rapido
<slavezerorj> tb to gostando bastante..o ubuntu ta otimo mas o kde se superou
<Ricardo__> o lenny ja era mais na unha
<FernandoBasso> Ah, mas a gente instala uma vez e esquece...
<FernandoBasso> Só atualizar.
<Ricardo__> é a ideia é usar ele
<Ricardo__> forever
<Ricardo__> agora
<Ricardo__> ate pc explodir
<Ricardo__> eheaheh
<Arch__> slavezerorj, teste o trinity
<Arch__> to testando agora
<Arch__> to gostando ^^
<slavezerorj> Arch... o que é trinity?
<Arch__> é um fork do kde3
<Arch__> tá na versão 3.5.12
<Ricardo__> tem screen dele ae
<Ricardo__> arch
<xGrind> ouvi falar q é leve esse trinity
<slavezerorj> sei lá... o 4.6 tá foda! muito bom
<Arch__> pera aí
<Arch__> num instalei ele completinho aqui
<Arch__> mas tiro uma ss pra ti
<GuitarristRB> Estou usando o Ubuntu 9.10 no Athlon 64 antigo... show de bola
<GuitarristRB> Muito bom
<Swadox> Vocês tao falando grego ai to entendendo nada '-'
<Arch__> http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/
<slavezerorj> http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/wiki/bin/view/Documentation/Releases_3_5_12
<slavezerorj> ideintico ao kde 3.5
<Arch__> é um fork dele =x
<Swadox> nao tem ss nao ? :d
<slavezerorj> nesse link tem um ss http://trinity.pearsoncomputing.net/wiki/bin/view/Documentation/Releases_3_5_12
<Arch__> http://img694.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1lz.png/
<Ricardo__> xove
<slavezerorj> to indo pessoal!
<slavezerorj> boa noite!
<Swadox> é estranho
<Swadox> '-'
<Arch__> esse é um que instalei aqui no arch
<Ricardo__> bacana o visual apesar de ser kde
<Arch__> Ricardo__, falta instalar bastante coisa aqui
<Arch__> instalei bem peladinho
<Ricardo__> aha
<Arch__> tá divertido
<Arch__> relembrando os bons tempos
<Arch__> até hj tenho o primeiro linux que usei aqui
<Arch__> mandriva 2008
<Arch__> kde 3
<Arch__> xD
<Ricardo__> nunca usei mandriva so kurumin
<Ricardo__> fui ver seriado flws
<Swadox> Alguem entende de exploit ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-20
<D4rcK> Algum fera em HDs disponivel neste fim de domingo para uma ajuda??
<YanGM> D4rcK: a maioria deve estar pulando carnaval
<D4rcK> YanGM .... e to percebendo =/
<YanGM> D4rcK: procura ajuda no #ubuntu-pt e no #vivaolinux
<DavyS> YanGM vc por aqui ;p
<D4rcK> Ok, vlw pela dica YanGM
<YanGM> DavyS: yeah, estou por todo canto :P
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> D4rcK: se tivesse dito a bobagem que vc fez e como a situacao esta, talvez ja tivesse resolvido :)
<DavyS> vai ver ele apagou todas as partições
<DavyS> :)
<DavyS> se bem que pra isso nem santo ajuda
<UdontKnow> DavyS: is schrodinger's cat alive?
<DavyS> lol
<DavyS> yes and no
<DavyS> eu posso dizer que não
<DavyS> ;x
<UdontKnow> DavyS: ele morreu, einstein morreu, entao ou o gato morreu ou eh highlander
<DavyS> cara muita dorgas na física quântica
<UdontKnow> hahah
<DavyS> eita
<DavyS> lançou o vlc 2.0
<UdontKnow> yep
<UdontKnow> bao, 1:20
<UdontKnow> hora de drumir
<UdontKnow> -1 grau la fora, amanha pra ir pro trabalho vai estar entre 0 e 1
<YanGM> que bom que aqui no Brasil é carnaval :D
<UdontKnow> YanGM: fui numa festa de carnaval ontem aqui. mas parece que vc ta aproveitando bastante o carnaval hein....
<YanGM> aeuhauehauehauehquqeahehauhe
<YanGM> maior folga ^^
<UdontKnow> YanGM: vc pediu :P
<YanGM> tá passando carnaval na globo em hd 3d
<infocus> http://www.recomendacaodenotebook.com/ HP dando mais defeito que CCE, ... mas acho q esse ranking nem deve servir de parametro pq com certeza tem menos compradores de CCE...
<UdontKnow> YanGM: e vc ai todo forever alone...
<YanGM> fui no carnaval da escola sexta :B
<UdontKnow> infocus: note hp eh uma merda
<YanGM> hp eh uma merda
<UdontKnow> infocus: na boa, nem pense nisso
<infocus> HP eu acho legal o design, mas só
<infocus> http://www.recomendacaodenotebook.com/p/top-5-recomendacoes.html não concordo com essa lista
<infocus> turion por 1200
<UdontKnow> infocus: bom e barato eh acer, bom e caro tem acer (linha mais alta), dell e lenovo (linhas altas)
<YanGM> compra um desses http://www.avell.com.br/
<YanGM> ouvi o pessoal falar bem dele
<infocus> to querendo um dual core com 4gb de ram
<xGrind> o ubuntu de voces le cartao de memoria?
<YanGM> S
<xGrind> comprei um adaptador e não ta lendo ;/
<xGrind> to vendo aki e em varias pessoas tiveram o mesmo problema
<YanGM> já caçou os drivers no site?
<YanGM> o meu é interno, no note
<YanGM> infocus: dá uma olhada nesse notebook "modesto" http://www.avell.com.br/Default.asp?Menu=ProdutoDetalhes&ProdutoID=2157854
<infocus> hm
<infocus> lol
<infocus> Como esse note tem 2GB de vídeo e pesa 2,6kg? Achei q notebook assim pesasse 3kg pra mais
<xGrind> infocus, ja viu aquele mobo da positivo? 3gb de hd
<xGrind> kk
<YanGM> xGrind: já tivi positivo mobo com 2gb de hd
<YanGM> kkkkk
<xGrind> ja tive tb. porcaria
<xGrind> mas minha mae devolveu aquela bosta. pior q coisa q inventaram
<YanGM> 2
<YanGM> deu problema no driver de audio e a assistência trocou o teclado (wtf)
<YanGM> na época eu era nb mas foi bom me livrar daquele lixo
<infocus> q? hd de 2gb?
<YanGM> yeah winxp
<infocus> q isso? pendrive de hd?
<infocus> cartão de memoria de camera digital de hd?
<YanGM> sei lá, era o hd da bomba do positivo
<infocus> hm
<infocus> não conhecia, a AMD tem modelos dual core por menos de 900R$
<YanGM> oi
<paulo> oi
<servidor> oi
<servidor> oi
<servidor> ola
<vitorlobo> Yutaka,  ;**
<fernandopaiva> salve galera
<fernandopaiva> estou com problema com cups+samba ubuntu 11.10
<D4rcK> Salve
<fernandopaiva> nao imprime pela rede
<fernandopaiva> instalei o cups e esta imprimindo blzinha
<fernandopaiva> mas pela rede nao imprime
<fernandopaiva> aqui: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,92656.0.html
<D4rcK> Qual a impressora se for a seria 120 esquece
<fernandopaiva> é uma hp 7300
<fernandopaiva> o cups imprime blzinha
<fernandopaiva> mas mapeando pela rede nao imprime nemmmm
<D4rcK> Alguem ai sabe qual e o canal do backtrack brasil??
<D4rcK> Vc ta com qual sistema e qual aplicativo q gerencia o Samba
<fernandopaiva> D4rcK, como assim ?
<fernandopaiva> D4rcK, instalei o samba e criei o smb.conf e pronto.
<fernandopaiva> D4rcK, vc fala do SWAT ?
<D4rcK> 1º qual e o seu sistema operacional, 2º qual aplicativo q gerencia o samba, pois se vc olhar na central de programas vai encontrar varios
<fernandopaiva> D4rcK, ubuntu 11.10 e apenas instalei o samba e configurei o smb.conf
<D4rcK> Procura na central de programas por GADMIN-SAMBA e instala ele
<D4rcK> talX vc vai ter q disfazer as alterações do smb.conf
<pedronsso> Boa tarde galera
<pedronsso> Viu alguem pode me ajudar
<pedronsso> preciso estaa umas 5 cameras de segunrança alguem sabe algum prog bom que rode no ubuntu ???
<ruffles> pedronsso: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/11/05/howto-home-video-security-with-zoneminder-and-ubuntu/
<ruffles> pedronsso: dá uma olhada nesse daí. qm sabe não funciona pra vc neh
<pedronsso> Tanks ruffles
<marcelomauro> bom dia
<marcelomauro> algumas funcionalidade do flash-player ainda não funcionam no meu computador da mesma forma como o faria em outro sistema.
<marcelomauro> agora precisei habilitar a função de gravar vz do microfone e o controle não permitiu a habilitação do recurso
<ruffles> pedronsso: olha outra pagina aqui, essa parece que explica melhor http://www.unixmen.com/use-your-cam-as-a-security-video-camera-with-zoneminder/
<ruffles> yw
<marcelomauro> isto ainda é um dos meus impasses de adoção total do linux como meu sistema de uso.
<marcelomauro> com o html5 será que haverá alguma melhoria neste recursos?
<ruffles> deve melhorar bastante
<marcelomauro> ruim é que nem é um recurso da máquina, é um recurso da web
<marcelomauro> ou seja, algumas coisas feitas com javascript e flash
<ronankde> falando em html5 e comum o video piscar quando o chromuim carrega um video
<ruffles> marcelomauro: vc tentou dar uma futucada nas configurações do flash? clica com o botão direito, vai lá em settings (ou algo parecido) e vê se não tem nada no mudo
<marcelomauro> rapaz aqui aparece assim: a página aparece aquela tela para exatamente habilitar o microfone, mas  a tela não muda quando clicamos
<marcelomauro> a mesma tela de qd clicamos com o botão direito
<ronankde> esse problema com settings do flash  acontece so no unity
<marcelomauro> não gostei do unity... no inicio quando falei isso aqui, ouvi muitas críticas a mim, por não ser flexível às mudanças. Mas até parei de  usar o ubuntu mais por isso. Só agora reintalei-o
<marcelomauro> Ruim que o debian estavel demora muito para atualizar as coisas... tive que retornar ao ubuntu, mesmo com unity
<marcelomauro> na versão 12.04 o ubuntu continuará com o unity? Ouvi alguma coisa a respeito que não
<kbcaa> Boa Tarde galera!!!!
<kbcaa> alguem me da um help ai com placa de video
<kbcaa> Adquiri recentemente um Vostron 3450 Core i7 com Ati Radeon 6600m bom instalei o ubuntu normal versão 11.10 com certificado para o Vostron da dell baixado direto do ubuntu.com
<kbcaa> mais eu não quero usa a Placa Ati Radeon quero usa a Intel Grafics HD para economisar bateria
<kbcaa> alguém pode me ajudar?
<kbcaa> não quero usar a ATI pq ela torra a bateria em alguns minutos
<xdoctor> ola
<kbcaa> fala veio
<xdoctor> kbcaa, to novo ainda!!!
<kbcaa> xdoctor: oi não entendi?
<xdoctor> kbcaa, e que você disse fala veio então eu disse que to novo ainda
<kbcaa> xdoctor: ata kkkkkkkk
<kbcaa> o google ta sapecado de gente com o mesmo problema que eu
<JavaNunes2> vamos brincar de invasao pessoal, quem quer entrar no meu ssh? dou senha
<Mr-CapsLock> oO
<JavaNunes2> serio xu
<JavaNunes2> antes em 2000 todo mundo gostava de brincar disso na brasnet, hoje todo mundo tem medo
<Mr-CapsLock> isso é o famoso Honeypot
<moskvat> socorre ai gente
<JavaNunes2> sim Mr-CapsLock
<moskvat> como faço faiolver adsl, preciso disso.
<JavaNunes2> é maior bom
<licensed> alguem sabe qual comando eu verifico os servicos que sao iniciados com o sistema?
<Mr-CapsLock> licensed, instala o rcconf e roda ele, daí você vai ver os serviços que estão subindo com o sistema
<licensed> Mr-CapsLock, acho que é esse mesmo que eu usava.. muito obrigado
<JavaNunes2> ls /etc/init.d/ kkkkkk
<Mr-CapsLock> moskvat, vc tem conhecimento de roteamento avançado ?
<moskvat> Mr-CapsLock, uai mais ou menos
<Mr-CapsLock> marcação de pacotes você também conhece ?
<moskvat> sim
<licensed> JavaNunes, mas ai nao mostra os que realmente estão ativos, mostra? dai por exemplo tem o bluetooth ali, como faco pra desativar?
<Mr-CapsLock> licensed, # update-rc.d <servico> remove
<licensed> Mr-CapsLock, ah massa, nao conhecia esse =D
<moskvat> Mr-CapsLock, tem alguns livro em pdf o link sobre o assunto?
<Mr-CapsLock> moskvat, eu aprendi sobre firewall lendo o livro do Stato
<Mr-CapsLock> to procurando um script meu aqui pra vc se basear e adaptar conforme a sua necessidade
<moskvat> Mr-CapsLock, blz
<Mr-CapsLock> achei
<Mr-CapsLock> ixi
<Mr-CapsLock> o cara vazou
<JavaNunes2> esse lag faz com que eu olhe o texto de hora em hora apenas, nao é como era na brasnet
<Mr-CapsLock> atenção vocês que comprarem notebook da acer com win e peçam reembolso: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/devolucao-do-windows-em-notebook-acer-so-pagando/
<servidor> oi
<paulo34523> oi
<paulo34523> oi
<paulo34523> alo
<Mr-CapsLock> alô, quem fala ?
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, sistematico.org
<sistematico> ?
<paulo34523> como capslock
<paulo34523> como vai voce capslock
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, não é vc o dono do site ?
<Mr-CapsLock> paulo34523, beleza mano
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Sim.
<Mr-CapsLock> e vc ?
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Porque?
<paulo34523> estou otimo
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, só pra ter certeza, tava mto óbvio =P
<sistematico> :]
<sistematico> Onde conheceu esse site?
<Mr-CapsLock> faz muito tempo desde 2009 acho
<Mr-CapsLock> pelo Coringao
<Mr-CapsLock> só que tinha outro layout, azul se não me engano
<sistematico> hummm
<ifail-Ubuntu> sistematico:  gostei do site :D
<sistematico> Isso mesmo.
<sistematico> ifail-Ubuntu: Muito obrigado.
<ifail-Ubuntu> quais a vantagens de resgistar?
<sistematico> Por volta de 2002 eu criei o algumacoisa.com
<sistematico> Depois de um ano registrei o algumacoisa.com.br
<sistematico> ifail-Ubuntu: Está escrito lá :)
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, e hoje é o algaumacoisa.net não é ?
<ifail-Ubuntu> sistematico:  lol esta bom xd site feito em joomla certo?
<sistematico> ifail-Ubuntu: O cadastro é rápido, fácil e necessário para poder enviar notícias, links e enquetes!
<Mr-CapsLock> algumacoisa.net*
<sistematico> etc, etc...
<ifail-Ubuntu> sistematico:  percebi :)
<sistematico> ifail-Ubuntu: Drupal.
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Perdi o registro.
<sistematico> Registrei vários domínios apontando pro mesmo site.
<ifail-Ubuntu> sistematico:  nao conhecia .. :)
<paulo34523> oiu
<sistematico> Quando o algumacoisa.com morreu ele tinha 1000 visitas por dia.
<paulo34523> ola
<paulo34523> cade todos do canal
<paulo34523> vaamos debater algo
<sistematico> É meu amigo, Claro 3G é triste :)
<servidor> estou usando esse claro 3g
<Mr-CapsLock> qualquer um 1/2G é triste
<sistematico> Eu sei.
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Num é só 2G não.
<paulaoMG> hum
<pauloMG> é dificil
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, é meioG mesmo
<pauloMG> voce acredita que onde resido nao tem disponibilidade
<pauloMG> rsrsrsrs
<pauloMG> Caps
<pauloMG> como faco para mim criar um canal
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, vc tem material interessante de Drupal por aí?
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Material?
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, ele é menos "duro" que o Joomla ?
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Tutoriais?
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, isso
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Eu acho ele *muito* mais simples que Joomla.
<sistematico> Já usei Joomla por mais de dois anos, mas não gostei não.
<Mr-CapsLock> tenho projetos em Joomla 1.5 que pra migrar pras versões novas são uns 2 partos
<Mr-CapsLock> o que pega mais pra mim são as migrações de versão
<paulolinux> o que voces me diz sobre o p rojeto bacula
<Mr-CapsLock> é o melhor software para backup livre que existe
<Mr-CapsLock> estou estudando ele
<paulolinux> Mr
<paulolinux> serio
<paulolinux> e nos testes que voce realizou voce acha indicaria para grandes empresas
<paulolinux> ou opnaria por algum ferramenta proprietaria
<Mr-CapsLock> meu amigo
<Mr-CapsLock> o maior órgão público do mundo em tecnologia da informação usa ele
<Mr-CapsLock> o Serpro
<Mr-CapsLock> inclusive sou suspeito porque trabalho lá, mas indico para qualquer empresa
<paulolinux> serpro
<Mr-CapsLock> www.serpro.gov.br
<paulolinux> entao voce conhece heitor faria
<Mr-CapsLock> sim, por mensageiro mas conheço
<Mr-CapsLock> são mais de 10 mil funcionários
<Mr-CapsLock> impossível conhecer todos
<paulolinux> Mr
<paulolinux> nossa.
<paulolinux> Mr
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, died ?
<sistematico> ahn?
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, achei http://drupal-br.org/tutoriais
<sistematico> Sim.
<sistematico> Drupal é muito simples.
<Mr-CapsLock> será que é possível migrar o BD de Joomla para Drupal ?
<sistematico> Desde que você não crie módulos e etc.
<Mr-CapsLock> tem gente que tá me dando corda pra migrar pro Zope/Plone
<sistematico> Possível com certeza é, só não sei se é fácil.
<Mr-CapsLock> foi até bom ter mencionado que o site é em Drupal, pra eu colocar na minha lista de prioridades pra este ano
<Mr-CapsLock> no momento estou no Bacula
<servidor> Mr
<ifail-Ubuntu> sistematico:  ja me registei e nao da para faxer login
<sistematico> Eu preciso aprovar :)
<ifail-Ubuntu> ta bom
<paulolinux> Mr
<paulolinux> no momento voce esta estudando sobre o bacula
<sistematico> ifail-Ubuntu: Aprovado =D
<paulolinux> Mr
<paulolinux> sera que voce nao poderia me tirar uma duvida sobre o bacula
<Mr-CapsLock> depende cara
<Mr-CapsLock> ainda tô no início
<Mr-CapsLock> estou estudando os conceitos ainda
<Mr-CapsLock> não gosto de meter a mão na massa sem saber o que estou fazendo
<paulolinux> entendo
<ifail-Ubuntu> estou a usar gnome shell no ubuntu e nao consigo ver os atalhos no ambiente de trabalho nem clicar no botao direito do rato para personalizar :S alguem sabe o que é?
<Geowany> ifail-Ubuntu, também aconteceu isso comigo
<Mr-CapsLock> opa!
<Geowany> instalei o gnome-tweak-tool para configurar o unity e por curiosidade acessei a opção de logar no gnome-shell durante início da sessão
<Daekdroom> Atalhos no ambiente de trabalho não existe mais.
<Daekdroom> E o botão direito não personaliza os painéis também.
<Daekdroom> *existem
<Geowany> Estão acabando com o botão direito, não é Daekdroom
<ifail-Ubuntu> mas se for a pasta do ambiente de trabalho tem la os ficheiros que tinha
<Daekdroom> Parece que sim, Geowany
<Geowany> Estão preparando as interfaces de sistemas Linux para trabalhar com touchscreen
<ifail-Ubuntu> queria por como tava dantes... :S
<Daekdroom> ifail-Ubuntu, existe alguma opção dentro do Nautilus que faz isso, mas eu não lembro como é.
<Geowany> Eu larguei a mais ou menos uma semana o XFCE e estou fuçando o unity.
<Geowany> Queria até tirar uma dúvida com vocês.
<ifail-Ubuntu> Daekdroom:  mas eu nao sei se foi alguma extensao que instalei.. :S
<ifail-Ubuntu> Daekdroom:  ja desactivei todas e nada
<licensed> to procurando como faz pro audacious tocar .wma se alguem souber e puder me ajudar eu agradeço
<Daekdroom> ifail-Ubuntu, mas o Gnome Shell não mostra os atalhos na área de trabalho!
<Daekdroom> por padrão.
<ifail-Ubuntu> mostra sim !!
<Daekdroom> O Gnome Shell não.
<ifail-Ubuntu> omg entao eu conseguia criar ficheiros no ambiente de trabalho..
<xGrind> Geowany, eae. como ta o unity ae?
<Geowany> xGrind, estou perdido com algumas coisinhas
<Geowany> tipo, sumira as outras tres areas de trabalho
<Geowany> sumiram*
<Geowany> licensed, ja instalou os plugins?
<Daekdroom> Geowany, você pode mudar a quantidade de áreas de trabalho no CCSM
<DavyS> nossa
<DavyS> cuidado com esse CCSM
<DavyS> ;x
<Daekdroom> É um pouquinho perigoso sim, mas se souber o que está fazendo, é tranquilo.
<Geowany> Daekdroom, pois é, percebi que o unity vem bem capado para usuário final, se quiser maior personalização deve ser instalado outras ferramentas
<Daekdroom> Acho que tem como mexer nisso através do gconf-editor também
<Daekdroom> De qualquer forma, por padrão o Unity tem 4 áreas de trabalho.
<Geowany> Daekdroom, eu usei o dconf-editor pra tirar o banshee do menu de som
<ifail-Ubuntu> ja consegui
<licensed> Geowany, instalei o audacious-plugins sim
<Daekdroom> Geowany, dentro do gconf-editor, é apps > compiz-1 > general > screen0 > options
<Daekdroom> hsize é a quantidade na horizontal e vsize na vertical.
<Geowany> licensed, está com o repositorio do medibuntu ativado?
<Geowany> Daekdroom, existe possibilidade de ativar algumas coisinhas no compiz sem dar pau no unity?
<Daekdroom> Geowany, por exemplo?
<Geowany> cubo
<Geowany> eu não gosto muito dessas frescuras, só queria saber
<Daekdroom> O Cubo conflita com o plugin do Unity.
<Daekdroom> Mas na internet tem uns tutoriais de como fazer funcionar.
<Geowany> hsize e vsize estão em 2
<Geowany> mas eu não tenho as 4 areas de trabalho
<Geowany> quando clico no botão na barra lateral
<Daekdroom> Super + S mostra só uma área de trabalho?
<Geowany> as outras estão escuras
<Daekdroom> Mas é assim mesmo.
<Daekdroom> Clica em alguma outra, ué.
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> é como se elas tivessem ido embora sem se despedir de mim
<licensed> Geowany, acho que nao tinha nao, estou ativando
<Geowany> licensed, estou até numa dúvida infernal aqui
<Geowany> não gosto do rhythmbox
<Geowany> e nem do banshee
<Geowany> como estou no unity, minha maquina vai ficar uma carrroça com o amarok
<licensed> Geowany, entao kra esses apps sao mto pesados.. eu quero algo leve e simples so pra ouvir musica
<licensed> sempre usei audacious
<Geowany> sempre adotei o audacious
<Geowany> pq ele funciona sem problemas em qualquer ambiente
<licensed> é só player, nao quero saber a letra da musica, nem quero ver a capa do album
<Geowany> eu venho migrando de ambientes a todo momento
<Geowany> acho que passei mais tempo no kde3
<Geowany> pena que acabou
<Geowany> licensed, eu ja preciso de uma biblioteca (ou nao)
<Geowany> tenho umas 21000 musicas aqui
<Daekdroom> Geowany, Clementine parece com o Amarok 1.4
<licensed> Geowany, eu tenho varios albuns tambem aqui.. mas nao vejo necessidade disso.. simplismente abro a pasta q eu quero
<Geowany> o banshee travou pra ler as tags, estou testando aqui o gmusicbrowser
<licensed> do cd
<licensed> tenho algumas playlist salvas tambem mas nada alem disso
<Geowany> Daekdroom, pena que é qt
<Geowany> licensed, pelo visto eu vou continuar no audacious mesmo
<Geowany> mas esse qeu ta no ubuntu é velho
<Daekdroom> O Exaile é GTK+ e baseado no Amarok 1.4 também, mas eu não gosto dele.
<Geowany> eu tinha compilado o ultimo
<Geowany> Daekdroom, ele dá muito pau
<Geowany> mostra notificação com capa errada (se a proxima musica não tiver capa, ele mostra a capa da musica anterior)
<licensed> Geowany, porque voce perguntou do medibuntu? eh pra instalar o que?
<xGrind> exaile é ruim. é pesado
<xGrind> gmusicbrowser é melhor
<Geowany> licensed, ele vem com os plugins pra rodar wma
<Geowany> o meu audacious aqui ta rodando tudo
<xGrind> Geowany, http://gmusicbrowser.org/devel.html
<Geowany> é, vou ficar com o audacious mesmo
<licensed> Geowany, sabe o nome do pacote?
<Geowany> não consegui configurar hotkeys e o scrobbler não funcionou no gmusicbrowser
<Geowany> licensed, é pra ser audacious mesmo
<licensed> Geowany, nao sei como faco pra desinstalar o audacious do repo oficial e quando for instalar ele usar o do medibuntu
<Geowany> espera aí, vou baixar um wma e testar aqui
<Geowany> baixei uma aqui ja liberie1
<Geowany> licensed
<Geowany> liberie1, sorry
<Geowany> é, tá sem codec mesmo
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkk
<licensed> trabalho perdido entao
<Mr-CapsLock> pq não converter essas musicas pra mp3 ou ogg ?
<Geowany> licensed, eu tinha compilado a ultima versão
<licensed> Geowany, de qualquer forma obrigado
<Mr-CapsLock> ao invés de usar esse formato demoníaco ??
<Geowany> licensed, wait, vou procurar a solução
<licensed> Mr-CapsLock, tenho varios albuns que vem .wma e de vez em quando baixo algo que vem em .wma
<licensed> moh saco ficar convertendo
<licensed> nao sao 1, 2 ou 10 musicas... sao centenas
<Geowany> licensed, você instalou o w32codecs?
<licensed> Geowany, nao porque nao tava achando o pacote.. agora com o medibuntu ele apareceu. acho que isso resolve 1min
<Mr-CapsLock> licensed, mas quem é o Kapiroto que posta musica em .wma mesmo pra eu dar uma surra ?
<licensed> Mr-CapsLock, nossa o que mais tem na net é isso
<licensed> esse cd mesmo que eu baixei.. do quanta ladeira.. so tem em 1 lugar essa gravacao ao vivo
<licensed> e ta em wma
<Geowany> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/audacious-plugins-extra
<Geowany> seria esse o pacote licensed
<Geowany> mas ele não existe no oneric
<licensed> Geowany, sim faz um tempao ja que foi removido
<Geowany> licensed, o jeito é testar com o w32codecs
<Geowany> ou compilar o audacious
<licensed> Geowany, pegou nao
<Geowany> huuuuuuuum...to vendo no site aqui o audacious3
<licensed> tem .deb nao ne Geowany ?
<Geowany> vou procurar
<Geowany> porque eu não gosto dessa versão que tá no repo oficial
<licensed> Geowany, tem sim https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8/+packages?field.name_filter=audacious
<licensed> como é o codenome do 11.10 mesmo? =x
<Geowany> oneric
<licensed> olha ai tem pra ele =D
<Geowany> oneiric
<Geowany> tem até pro precise pingulim
<Geowany> kkkkkkk
<licensed> Geowany, bah nao da pra instalar.. por causa de dependencias de bibliotecas novas.. odeio isso vei
<UdontKnow> ae
<licensed> UdontKnow, opa boa noite =D
<Mr-CapsLock> Precise Bimgulim, Geowany ?
<Geowany> licensed, compila do fonte mesmo
<Geowany> a lib mais chata que tem pra instalar é a libmogli
<Geowany> acho que é assim
<Mr-CapsLock> libmowgli
<Mr-CapsLock> usando o Checkinstall é sussa fazer
<Mr-CapsLock> gera os pacotes e distribui aqui pra galera
<Geowany> Mr-CapsLock, naquele tempo compilei o 2.5 né
<Mr-CapsLock> Geowany, foi por causa daquele painel lá de visualização
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<licensed> Geowany, passou meu tempo de ficar compilando coisa.. hoje em dia nao tenho tempo nem pra usar direito
<licensed> Geowany, esse negocio de compilar era na epoca do ubuntu 6.04 que eu ficava brincando
<Mr-CapsLock> 6.06, não?
<Geowany> licensed, verdade! eu tmb não tenho mais saco
<Geowany> por isso troquei o slackware por debian
<Geowany> e depois o debian por ubuntu
<licensed> Geowany, comecei no debian tambem.. mas queria usar sempre os pacotes atualizados.. por isso q migrei pro ubuntu.. e to nele desde o 6.04
<Geowany> ja volto
<Geowany> vou dar um apt-get autoremove
<Geowany> kkkkkkk
<licensed> blz
<licensed> to tentando compilar mesmo
<Geowany> se é que me entende, Mr-CapsLock
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-CapsLock> hausahusuhauhsuhasuha
<licensed> Geowany, sabe o nome desse pacote? tentei libgtk-3.0 e nao era configure: error: Cannot find GTK headers.  Aborting ...
<licensed> pronto resolvi Geowany .. instalei o qmmp e vou ficar usando ele
<Geowany> voltei
<Geowany> licensed, deve ser libgtk-3.0-dev né
<Geowany> :P
<Geowany> Mr-CapsLock, voltei!
<licensed> Geowany, eu usei coringa * mas de qualquer forma vou ficar usando o qmmp mesmo.. ja q uso kde
<Geowany> licensed, o que é complicado usar o audacious é isso, em cada versão eles desabilitam alguma coisa, a ultima vez que tive problema foi pq desabilitaram o scrobble
<Geowany> vi uma coisa engraçado do software livre
<licensed> Geowany, isso.. foda tambem.. mas tem o app oficial do last.fm saca?
<Geowany> o neohold (acho que é assim o nick do cara) respondeu um usuário chato lá com um "Você está me pagando?"
<licensed> o scrobbler la pra linux.. se é que vc usa last.fm sei la
<licensed> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> eu uso lastfm
<licensed> Geowany, nao sei se vc conhece o scrobbler.. vou testar agora http://www.last.fm/download
<Geowany> eu prefiro usar no audacious mesmo
<Geowany> olha, estou numa dúvida desgraçada agora, se parto pro gmusicbrowser ou fico no audacious
<Geowany> xGrind, sabe configurar as teclas de atalho globais dele?
<xGrind> Geowany, quais?
<xGrind> gmusic ou audacious?
<Geowany> gmusic, ja que vc é Xubuntu user
<xGrind> nunca usei. vo da uma olhada aqui
<Geowany>  licensed não consegui ativar o audacious lá no menu de som e nem jogar ele nessa nova tray do unity
<licensed> Geowany, nem curto unity vei.. nem entendo de nada
<licensed> falando nele.. minha irma ta enxendo o saco direto pra eu tirar o unity
<Geowany> licensed, usa qual ambiente?
<licensed> fica falando: ricardo eu nao gostei desse linux novo nao.. coloca aquele outro, ou entao igual ao teu
<xGrind> Geowany, nao da pra clicar em adicionar
<licensed> eu uso kde
<licensed> Geowany, eh tranquilo instalar gnome 2.x no ubuntu 11.10?
<Geowany> licensed, eu tentei engolir o kde4 de todas as formas
<licensed> Geowany, o scrobbler do qmmp tambem está funcionando perfeitamente.. nem precisa do scrobbler oficial do last.fm.. show de bola
<Geowany> está usando o kubuntu?
<licensed> Geowany, sim.. sempre usei no desktop.. no note usava gnome 2.x
<licensed> mas agora to usando kde no note tambem
<licensed> Geowany, me acostumei ja hehehe
<Geowany> eu gosto do kde, acho ele bem organizado e maduro
<Geowany> mas ele consome muito recurso, mesmo desabilitando tudo
<Geowany> e algumas coisas ficavam dando crash
<Geowany> sem contar que o pulseaudio não se cheira com o phonom direito
<licensed> eh de vez em quando meu note ta crashando
<licensed> Geowany, o que é phonom?
<Geowany> povo que reclama demais, li um artigo que o cara falou que tem que dar 200 cliques pra abrir o terminal
<Geowany> não vi isso tudo não, simplesmente cliquei para manter na dock e pronto
<Geowany> com um misero click o terminal fica ao meu dispor
<licensed> Geowany, ta falando de que? do unity?
<Geowany> licensed, phonon (ou phonom, sei lá) é uma camada de abstração de software para utilização do som
<xGrind> Geowany, consegui \o/
<Geowany> sim, do unity
<licensed> ah entendi
<licensed> eu uso o yakuake.. a um tempao ja.. no gnome eu usava o guake
<licensed> aperta f12 e o terminal desce
<Geowany> http://phonon.kde.org/
<Geowany> eu tive problemas com jogos
<xGrind> Geowany, vai em chaves, proxima musica e em Chave vc aperta uma tecla ae
<licensed> Geowany, voce mexe com home studio e gravacao de som?
<Geowany> tenho umas coisas instaladas aqui sem ser de repositorio oficial, tipo o teamspeak3, urban terror e outras coisas
<Geowany> licensed, não
<licensed> ah ta
<licensed> o papo está bom mas eu vou indo.. vou pro carnaval
<xGrind> carnaval?  =x
<licensed> sim.. aqui na minha cidade tem carnaval (recife)
<Geowany> vlw licensed
<Geowany> até a proxima
<licensed> Geowany, valeu mano ate
<xGrind> Geowany, olhae o/ http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela-20-02-2012-201133.php
<Geowany> licensed, vou mandar uma ss do meu unity aqui
<licensed> Geowany, ta autoget pode mandar
<Geowany> licensed, mando o link em pvt
<Geowany> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/capturadetelaem20120220.png/
<Geowany> a palavra que define usar o unity em um monitor de 27": "Tântrico"
<Geowany> vou colocar o conky
<Geowany> PrintScreen, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html
<PrintScreen> esse conky nightdrive é o cara
<Geowany> ta usando ele?
<Geowany> PrintScreen, bicho, instala logo o unity aí, deixa de frescura kkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> sei que teu ubuntu ainda é aquela instalação de dois anos atrás
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<PrintScreen> huasuhausuhaushuahsuhauhsa
<PrintScreen> não não
<PrintScreen> Ubuntu 12.04 Rulez
<PrintScreen> esse negócio de 11.10 é tipo cara que gosta de tomar Sukita, no começo é uma delícia mas quando desce fica amargo
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<licensed> legal Geowany e nao ta muito pesado nao o unity?
<Geowany> licensed, tá não
<licensed> falando em conky, algum de voces usa o conkyforecast? pra clima tempo? o meu faz uns meses que nao funciona mais, bugou
<Geowany> minha maquina tem 4Gb de ram, processador dual core
<PrintScreen> funfa mais não
<Geowany> humm...
<PrintScreen> eu usava aqui no Conky Colors
<Geowany> eu vou instalar é o conky_grey aqui
<licensed> PrintScreen, imaginei.. vi que la no site do weather nao tem mais negocio de license key.. e agora o pessoal ta usando algum?
<Geowany> se não prestar, vou colocar o conky lua
<PrintScreen> licensed, até o momento que eu saiba não, mas assim que sair te aviso pq isso muito me interessa =D
<PrintScreen> Geowany, tu ainda tem o conf do lua né?
<Geowany> PrintScreen, cara, o vlc renderiza rmvb mt ruim
<Geowany> PrintScreen, acho que sim
<PrintScreen> Geowany, instala a versão nova
<PrintScreen> pra ver se melhora
<Geowany> eu queria saber quando vc clica la no dash
<PrintScreen> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Geowany> aparece: "navegar na internet, ouvir musica, ler email, ver foto"
<Geowany> queria saber como mudar os aplicativos ali
<Geowany> instalei uma lib que deixou eu mudar o firefox pra opera (eu não uso firefox por padrão)
<Daekdroom> Geowany, no painel de controle, na opção "detalhes"
<Daekdroom> (acho que em português é assim)
<Daekdroom> Tem aplicativos padrões lá.
<Geowany> Daekdroom, não achei isso
<Daekdroom> Geowany, essa opção também existia antes do 12.04, pelo que eu me lembro.
<Daekdroom> Deve ser a última.
<Geowany> onde fica esse painel de controle?
<Daekdroom> Aqui aparece com o ícone de engrenagem.
<Daekdroom> ...
<Geowany> ah tá, configurações do sistema
<Geowany> ali é tão pobre que não existe nem opção de configurar icones e temas
<Geowany> (pobre pra configurações visuais)
<Daekdroom> Existe uma opção para configurar tema.
<Daekdroom> Pelo menos no 12.04
<Daekdroom> Acho que no 11.10 tinha também
<Geowany> tive que instalar o gnome-tweak-tools
<Daekdroom> Mas é bastante limitado.
<Geowany> não, lá tem só pra mudar o papel de parede
<Geowany> achei Daekdroom
<Geowany> Configurações do Sistema>Informações do sistema>Aplicativos padrões
<Daekdroom> É um lugar pouco intuitivo.
<Daekdroom> Mas como o Dash vai perter os ícones grandes, não vai importar tanto.
<servidor> oi
<ivanbajr> oi
<pauloMG> oi
<Geowany> Daekdroom, vai perder é? humm...vc ta usando qual versão?
<Daekdroom> Geowany, 12.04
<Geowany> huuuuum...
<pauloMG> Alguem conhece  o projeto bacula
<Geowany> realmente, não tá muito intuitivo ali
<Geowany> pauloMG, sim
<Geowany> backup né
<Geowany> "vem pela noite e suga a essência dos computadores"
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkk, que gay!
<PrintScreen> uhasuhauhsuhauhsuahsa
<pauloMG> rsrsrsrs
<Geowany> Daekdroom, o que vão colocar no lugar dos icones grandes?
<pauloMG> backup
<Geowany> PrintScreen, vou deixar teu livro de bacula amanhã, independente de onde vc esteja kkkkkkkkkk
<Daekdroom> Geowany, Uma lens com aplicativos recentes, arquivos recentes e downloads recentes.
<Geowany> PrintScreen, independente do motel que vc esteja
<Geowany> Daekdroom, faz mais sentido
<Daekdroom> Mas sem filtros.
<pauloMG> que doideira
<pauloMG> nao estou entendendo nada
<pauloMG> kkk
<pauloMG> oi
<Geowany> PrintScreen, esse xchato não tem id diferente não? tipo, quero entrar em outra rede com outro nick
<PrintScreen> Geowany, tem pow
<ivanbajr> la do DEDE
<ivanbajr> na UFPB
<servidor> oi
<vitorlobo> Raquel, ficou inté mais bonito agora Ó
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: heh
<Geowany> licensed, achei meu player já, clementine
<Geowany> PrintScreen, show de bola cara!
<PrintScreen> Geowany, viu como eu não te dou dica furada ?
<Daekdroom> Apesar de usar QT, ele não arrasta metade do KDE junto
<Geowany> Daekdroom, é, pq é impossível viver na filosofia de "vou usar só qt (ou gtk)"
<Geowany> cedo ou tarde aparece um aplicativo que usa apenas outra lib dessas
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  oq?
<Geowany> tipo...virtualbox (qt), firefox (gtk), k3b (qt), cheese (gtk)...
<vitorlobo> to programando no qt
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> me surpreendendo
<Geowany> PrintScreen, show de bola esse lance de "varios artistas", ele não suja a lista de artistas com coletaneas
<xGrind> eu nao gosto de k3b
<xGrind> UMPlayer é qt e é bom
<xGrind> VLC
<vitorlobo> vlc é bom mesmo
<Geowany> xGrind, eu gosto pq nunca perdi um disco com ele
<xGrind> eu uso xfburn e tb nunca perdi
<Geowany> ontem perdi 2 discos tentando queimar a iso do ubuntu no brasero
<ivanbajr> usb
<vitorlobo> gtk, qt só são ruins e limitados no windows
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Geowany> k3b tem mais recursos, é inegável
<vitorlobo> funciona...mas comparado ao linux........q besteira to falando
<vitorlobo> n da para comparar
<ivanbajr> não queima cd
<Geowany> ivanbajr, já preparei um ubuntu por liveusb
<Geowany> com aquele usb-disc-creator
<ivanbajr> a natureza agradece
<Geowany> é, nem sempre to com um cd para salvar computadores por aí
<ivanbajr> bom
<Geowany> PrintScreen, pronto! scrobbler funcionando, hotkeys globais, biblioteca criada rapidamente
<Geowany> perfeito!
<Geowany> e nostalgico, pq é a cara do amarok 1.4
<PrintScreen> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PrintScreen> mas que é bom é, né ?
<ivanbajr> vou deitar
<ivanbajr> uma boa noite
<Geowany> PrintScreen, tão bom quanto o amarok, que até hoje foi o unico player completo que usei mesmo
<Geowany> PrintScreen, sem contar que ele ta com mais recursos ainda
<Geowany> to fuçando aqui
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, Clementina...?!
<Geowany> peregrinator_six, só não gostei desse nome kkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, muda ele quando instalar! ;)
 * peregrinator_six rsrsr
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, mas ele é bem equilibrado mesmo, eu gosto mais do Exaile Rhythmbox e ele, o Clementina! :)
<xGrind> Geowany, conhece algum programa pra clarear video?
<Geowany> xGrind, openshot ta podre?
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, pode ser feito ligação direta por ele com o Grouveshark caso tenha conta lá...
<xGrind> mas openshot clareia? nunca consegui. ja consegui com o avidemux, mas tem video que nao da
<PrintScreen> xGrind, o PiTivi não faz não?
<xGrind> nunca usei
<PrintScreen> se Clementine fosse Tangerine poderia ser também, não?
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-21
<sLevin> aí galera, alguém sabe um canal só sobre suporte de sistemas, etc...
<sLevin> ?????????
<UdontKnow> comedia
<servidor_> oi
<pauloMg> oi
<pauloMg> oi
<pauloMg> ola
<pauloMg> al guem afim de papo
<UdontKnow> pauloMg: isso aqui nao eh esse tipo de canal que vc ta procurando
<UdontKnow> pauloMg: a freenode e uma rede dedicada a projetos
<al4nc4ds> (¨
<al4nc4ds> UdontKnow, assustou o cara rs
<UdontKnow> po, respeito e bom
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: nao assustei, apenas expliquei pra ele que o que ele quer nao tem aqui
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: e voltou
<al4nc4ds> as vezes o papo dele era de ubuntu =)
<UdontKnow> ta bom, nasci ontem
<al4nc4ds> ehehehe
<al4nc4ds> fez deboa
<polo> oi
<polo> oi
<olo> oi
<olo> #g
<olo> 3g
<olo> horrivel
<servidor> oi
<Thales> usando gprs
<Thales> :D
<Thales> pra IRC deve até ser fluente ainda
<oi> oi
<Thales> oi
<oi> oi
<YanGM> oi
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
 * Monarquista deve ser o novo fuk de uma palavra só, novo hit do momento, oi, funk da telemar... ¬¬
<servidor> oi
<oivelox> oi
<oivelox> Alguem afim de papo
<YanGM> eu
<oivelox> e ai Yan
<oivelox> tudo bem
<oivelox> minha internet é 3g
<oivelox> ta ruim demais
<YanGM> a minha é net vírtua de 10 mega
<oivelox> legal
<oivelox> qual cidade voce
<YanGM> taubaté sp
<YanGM> melhor
<YanGM> cidade da falsa grávida
<oivelox> estou em MG montes claros
<oivelox> e ai vc atua na area de informatica
<YanGM> em mg tv é só com parabólica, né?
<YanGM> de tudo um pouco mas sou webdesigner
<oivelox> rsrsrsrs
<oivelox> aparece uns ski
<oivelox> legal
<oivelox> area difiicil
<YanGM> tem programador de ruindows que tira sarro dos web devs.
<YanGM> agora a porcaria do ruindows tá aceitando html como linguagem de programação
<YanGM> kkkkk
<YanGM> dá até vontade de rir
<oivelox> em qual linguagem voce desenvolve
<YanGM> html, xhtml, css, e aprendendo js
<YanGM> e tenho interesse no php
<oivelox> legal
<YanGM> conheco um monte de técnicas de SEO e graceful degradation
<oivelox> sao as cartas escondidas
<servidor> oi
<YanGM> oi
<YanGM> tem jeito de ficar com 1 só nick?
<ALo> internet ta ruim demais
<ALo> cai toda hora
<ALo> como vc sabia que era EU
<YanGM> real name: henrique
<YanGM> tô usando o xchat
<ALo> rum rum
<ALo> isso mesmo
<ALo> hum
<ALo> como faco pra montar um canal
<YanGM> canal do que?
<al4nc4ds> <pauloMg> al guem afim de papo
<al4nc4ds> <UdontKnow> pauloMg: isso aqui nao eh esse tipo de canal que vc ta procurando
<al4nc4ds> <UdontKnow> pauloMg: a freenode e uma rede dedicada a projetos
<al4nc4ds> YanGM, ui ^^\
<YanGM> loooooooooooool
<barna_> al4nc4ds, e ai blz?
<al4nc4ds> barna_, opa sussa
<barna_> sussa!
<YanGM> sussa? oh não! eu voltei no tempo!
<al4nc4ds> lol
<Mr-CapsLock> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431295_360022340682209_271774612840316_1331638_1120354843_n.jpg
<Mr-CapsLock> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/420308_359427527408357_271774612840316_1329288_1974168780_n.jpg
<YanGM> quem é esse vovô?
<Mr-CapsLock> nao acredito que vc não reconhece Jon "Maddog" Hall quando vê
<xGrind> Papai Noel
<xGrind> eu nao curto o Stallman. muito cheio de frescura
<YanGM> Maddog?
<YanGM> então esse é aquele reaper?
<YanGM> xGrind: papai noal foda shaushaush
<Mr-CapsLock> Stallman é babaca
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> quem ta jogando UT ali na foto? kk
<Mr-CapsLock> brother meu o Silvio Palmieri
<Mr-CapsLock> o ping lá tava em 30 véi
<Mr-CapsLock> enquanto o meu podre aqui em 200
<YanGM> :O
<YanGM> o meu fica em 27
<YanGM> perto do roteador ou via cabo
<YanGM> mas com o d-link ficava em 300
<Mr-CapsLock> jogando urban ??
<YanGM> ping no pingtest.net
<Mr-CapsLock> quero saber é jogando
<Mr-CapsLock> se fica em 27 mesmo
<YanGM> não jogo jogos 3d online pq meu note não tem gpu de gente
<YanGM> é a porcaria da Sandy Bridge
<YanGM> do i5
<Mr-CapsLock> http://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/424079_359144780769965_271774612840316_1328372_1659863228_n.jpg
<Mr-CapsLock> olha o licensed aí
<Mr-CapsLock> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mr-CapsLock> o de camisa amarela
<Mr-CapsLock> XD
<Mr-CapsLock> o cara do meio é o Faw, Debian developer
<YanGM> pq a mairoa dos nerds é gordo e ou sedentário?
<Mr-CapsLock> e o outro é o rencka
<Mr-CapsLock> manja muito tb
<Mr-CapsLock> cara não sei
<YanGM> o rencka é o de branco?
<YanGM> :o
<Mr-CapsLock> é o mais baixo
<Mr-CapsLock> da direita
<YanGM> noss
<Mr-CapsLock> cara saca demais
<YanGM> ele entende mesmo
<Mr-CapsLock> mas quem saca muito é o Faw
<Mr-CapsLock> o cara do meio
<Mr-CapsLock> aquela camisa que ele tá usando é só pra quem é dev
<Mr-CapsLock> ou alguém que eles indiquem
<YanGM> debian é a melhor distro
<YanGM> é dela que vem ubuntu e os derivados do ubuntu
<Mr-CapsLock> exato
<Mr-CapsLock> <YanGM> pq a mairoa dos nerds é gordo e ou sedentário? << vc é marombeiro igual ao xGrind ?
<xGrind> marombeiro? ;x
<Mr-CapsLock> kkkkkkk
<YanGM> marombeiro?
<Mr-CapsLock> é
<Mr-CapsLock> bombadinho
<YanGM> fui
<Mr-CapsLock> uhashuuahshuauhsuhahushuauhshuahusuhasa
<YanGM> tô barrigudinho atualmente
<Mr-CapsLock> e eu......
<YanGM> e com as pernas meio moles...
<xGrind> quem é Mr-CapsLock ? kazenin?
<YanGM> maaaaaaaaasssssssssssssss eu vou entrar pra academia esse ano
<Mr-CapsLock> xGrind, eu
<xGrind> cada dia com um nick kk
<xGrind> aquele jogando UT era o geowany?
<Mr-CapsLock> não
<YanGM> 80kg pra 1,80 de altura pra 14 anos tá bom, né?
<Mr-CapsLock> é o Silvio
<Mr-CapsLock> o geowany não foi na CP não
<xGrind> 14 anos , 1.80? ;x
<YanGM> yeah
<xGrind> Mr-CapsLock, vc q disse q gosta de cara alto. ta bom pra vc?
<xGrind> xD
<YanGM> o.O
<Mr-CapsLock> tá sim
<Mr-CapsLock> tá ótimo
<YanGM> quequeéissol
<Mr-CapsLock> aaah se eu te pego YanGM
<YanGM> se num faz nada
<Mr-CapsLock> faço sim
<Mr-CapsLock> jogo o xGrind no teu colo
<YanGM> faz meu lanche
<Mr-CapsLock> kkkkk
<YanGM> kkkkkk
<YanGM> sudo me traz uma coca-cola
<Mr-CapsLock> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.359425044075272.89398.271774612840316&type=3
<YanGM> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=359427350741708&set=a.359425044075272.89398.271774612840316&type=3&theater
<YanGM> kkkkk
<xGrind> Mr-CapsLock, vc q roubou os note la ne?
<YanGM> quem é o superman ?
<xGrind> isso q eu ia pergunta agora hahuahahu
<Mr-CapsLock> que note ?
<xGrind> que viadeza
<Mr-CapsLock> caras na boa
<Mr-CapsLock> hoje tá chega
<corvolino> xGrind, fiz o update e o mouse não funciona..
<corvolino> hahaha
<Mr-CapsLock> hora de dar um golpe de judô
<Mr-CapsLock> fui
<xGrind> corvolino, update do que?
<YanGM> flw
<corvolino> xGrind, advinha..
<xGrind> arch ne?
<xGrind> só vc consegue bugar o ubuntu, xubuntu hahuauhahuhua
<corvolino> cubuntu
<xGrind> nunca vi isso, dar update e bugar o mouse =x
<corvolino> nem eu.
<corvolino> eu to quase colocando o fedora aqui..
<xGrind> dae vc da update e abre mais nada
<YanGM> tem outro mouse ae?
<corvolino> o mouse tá bom cara
<YanGM> pra caçar os drivers
<YanGM> isso tem cara de ser problema no kernel
<corvolino> o mouse tava funcionando.. xo pesquisar.
<YanGM> tenta bootar pelo kernel velho
<xGrind> corvolino, nao ta usando ppa de kernel nao ne? ;x
<xGrind> vai querer usar tudo de lançamento no ubuntu achando que arch fode mesmo kk
<corvolino> o sistema ta padrão
<YanGM> kkk
<xGrind> estranho o.O
<xGrind> corvolino, ta com qual ubuntu ae?
<corvolino> 11.10
<al4nc4ds> eu to fazendo upgrade do 10.10 para ele lol
<xGrind> 10.10 -> 11.10? o.O
<xGrind> nao seria 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10?
<YanGM> 10.10 -> 11.10? o.O 2
<al4nc4ds> xGrind, isso modo de dizer...
<xGrind> lançada mais uma versao da espirito livre o/
<xGrind> vamos ver oq tem de bom
<al4nc4ds> xGrind, tava no gnome 2.32 e ele forcou e instalou a porqueira do unity
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu. xfce é melhor \o/
<al4nc4ds> xGrind, e vi seu print
<xGrind> viu onde?
<al4nc4ds> aki nos logs do canal
<xGrind> ah xD
<al4nc4ds> qdo fazer o update eu vou usar ele =)
<al4nc4ds> xfce rlz
<al4nc4ds> alguem ja usou o kde 4.8 no ubuntu ?
<YanGM> kde=sugador de bateria e processador
<YanGM> porém é bonito
<al4nc4ds> uso os dois
<al4nc4ds> (fonte)kde + (bateria)xfce
<xGrind> kde é pesado e muito cheio de frescura. pra encontrar alguma coisa tem q passar por varias
<al4nc4ds> YanGM, ja usou esse 4.8?
<xGrind> ja viram o Pear OS? Gnome 3 e é lindo :)
<YanGM> gnome 3 shell é uma bagunça
<al4nc4ds> xGrind, curti apenas o kde do opensuse e rula
<YanGM> mas o pantheon do elementary os tá uma maravilha
<al4nc4ds> o 4.7 nas outras distro achei sux
<xGrind> elementary nao saiu ainda?
<YanGM> o luna ainda não
<YanGM> tá no jupter para os mortais
<servidor> oi
<servidor> oi
<servidor> Alo
<servidor> oi
<infocus> vale a pena notebook com amd fusion?
<oikk> oi
<sistematico> oi
<oikk> oi
<servidor> oi
<servidor> alguem fala comigo
<oik> oi
<oik> oi
<xGrind> oik, oi vem sempre aqui?
<oik> 2 dias
<oik> estou aprocura de um canal sobre bacula
<oik> mas nao acho
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> bacula? q isso? ;x
<oik> um software que realiza backup
<xGrind> hm
<xGrind>  /join #bacula
<oik> como faco para criar um canal com nome bacula
<oik> vou tentar acessar bigado.
<oik> xgrind
<oik> voce esta ai
<xGrind> oik, eu nao sei criar canal
<oik> fui acessar o canal bacula esta dando Cannot send to channel
<oik> o que seria isso
<xGrind> voce esta no canal
<oik> sim
<oik> oi
<oik> o que é  #bacula :Cannot send to channel
<infocus> hm
<oik> info
<oik> quando tento entrar em um canal aparece  #bacula :Cannot send to channel
<oik>  o que deve ser
<infocus> vc tem q registrar o nick pra poder escrever lá
<infocus> vale a pena esses notebooks de mil reais com AMD vision, fusion, sei la oq?
<infocus> é melhor q atom, mas pior q i3
<xGrind> infocus, qts $$ ?
<infocus> não sei, 1200 no max
<vitorlobo> Yutaka,  =**
<t1t4n> Preciso alterar a ordem do runlevel.
<t1t4n> preciso saber quando ele chama o networking e quando ele monta o /home
<t1t4n> alguem pode ajudar?
<Geowany> t1t4n, depende do problema
<t1t4n> preciso montar meu /home depois que peguei o ip
<t1t4n> sei que é com os runlevels
<t1t4n> só que não sei onde ele chama o networking
<Geowany> montar home e networking?
<Geowany> eu que fiquei confuso agora
 * Mr-CapsLock me too....
<t1t4n> tipo quando ligo meu pc, quero receber um ip pra depois eu montar o home
<Geowany> o meu aqui monta o /home independente de estar em rede ou não
<Geowany> vc ta usando NFS?
<t1t4n> poise, isso
<t1t4n> mas eu quero garantir pra montar depois que recebo um iṕ
<infocus> já me decidi pelo i3
<Geowany> t1t4n, você está usando NFS?
<t1t4n> sim estou
<Geowany> olha essa opção do comando mount
<Geowany> _netdev
<Geowany>  The filesystem resides on a device that requires network access (used to prevent the system from attempting to mount these filesystems until the network has been enabled on the system).
<fwiffo> infocus: legal
<Geowany> t1t4n, só adicionar essa opção no /etc/fstab
<Mr-CapsLock> ói ói !!! só monta quando a conexão de rede estiver ativa
<t1t4n> <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<t1t4n> seria em options?
<t1t4n> vlw Geowany, isso deve resoolver
<Geowany> sim
<Geowany> t1t4n, eu já usei isso pra montar um storage pelo open-iscsi
<Geowany> ja volto, vou trocar de nobreak
<pauloolhos> oi
<servidor> oi
<pauloolhos> oi
<servidor> oi
<xGrind> pauloolhos, fala mano.
<Geowany> xGrind, deve ser algum perdido do batepapo da uol
<Geowany> :P
<xGrind> verdade
<xGrind> pauloolhos, qual a duvida filho?
<pauloolhos> nadinha nao meu caro
<pauloolhos> so uma boa tarde mesmo pra todos
 * Monarquista ...
<pauloolhos> pela contidade de pessoas na sala ... acho que a conversa deveria ser intensa
<xGrind> aqui não é bate papo do UOL ;)
<pauloolhos> eu sei meu caro
 * Monarquista espirito de certo demonio tá solto já sedo... O.o
<pauloolhos> sobre tecnologia
<Mr-CapsLock> e que a galera aqui é tudo BOT
<pauloolhos> as pessoas deveriam falar mais sobre tecnlogia
<Mr-CapsLock> essa quantidade de nicks é ilusão de ótica
<pauloolhos> assim
<xGrind> o.O
<pauloolhos> oooo
<pauloolhos> entao é isso...
<Geowany> KaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKa
<pauloolhos> porque vejo um tanto de nink e ninguem fala OI
<Geowany> eu não gosto da oi
<Geowany> minha conexão é uma porcaria por motivo de seu monopólio na região
<xGrind> hahuauhuhauhahu
<Geowany> KaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKaKa
<pauloolhos> estou usando claro 3g
<pauloolhos> afffffffffffffff
<pauloolhos>  ninguem merece
<Geowany> se o Andre Gondim estivesse vivo, ele mandaria vocês irem pro #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Mr-CapsLock> Geowany, tenho certeza que ele está tentando mandar essa mensagem de onde ele estiver
<xGrind> pauloolhos, /topic
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Tarde.
<Mr-CapsLock> boa
<Francisco_Favaro> Mr-CapsLock, Boa Tarde.
<Mr-CapsLock> opa!
<xGrind> Geowany, frescura _|_
<Geowany> xGrind, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> vai chorar?
<xGrind> Geowany, nao
<UdontKnow> ae
<Mr-CapsLock> olha essa parada Geowany http://thinkonbytes.blogspot.com/2012/02/ubuntu-mini-computer-concept-design.html
<Mr-CapsLock> Thin Client Ubuntu ?
<Thrun> cu
<xGrind> ?
<Mr-CapsLock> ?²
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, o Drupal Man
<Geowany> Mr-CapsLock, eu vi
<Geowany> bacana
<xispirito> legal, acho que minha placa de video vai prozovo, assim que ela inicializa framebuffer, já aparece registered panic notifier e um trace logo em seguida
<Mr-CapsLock> então essa sua placa de video é igual caxumba ?
<UdontKnow> pode ser driver/kernel/x/...
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> hehh
<UdontKnow> Geowany: enroscou seu teclado?
<Geowany> UdontKnow, Talvez!
<Geowany> UdontKnow, porque?
<xispirito> UdontKnow: esta placa da problema em Linux e BSd de várias versões, estou convencido que ela está com problema
<UdontKnow> xispirito: entao ai ta osso. mas pode ser um bug que ainda nao consertaram em nenhuma dessas versoes
<xispirito> é, também
<Thrun> linux é uma porcaria
<UdontKnow> Thrun: entao desconecta desse servidor pq ele roda em linux, e vc ta conectado na porcaria entao
<UdontKnow> Thrun: ve se cresce, a proposito :)
<Thrun> nao pedi sua inutil opniao, a proposito tbm
<UdontKnow> Thrun: otimo. mas voce precisa desse canal pra que mesmo? :)
<Thrun> so pra trollar kkkkkk  agora cala essa boca!
<UdontKnow> Thrun: obrigado, era tudo que eu precisava que vc dissesse.
<Geowany> esse UdontKnow é masoquista
<sistematico> Hummm, tomou.
<sistematico> Ué, cadê o k-line?
<renebarbosa> e ai pessoal
<Thrun> e ai, o que?
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> Thrun, voce é chato hein? pqp
<sistematico> Criancinha.
<sistematico> Perdida no IRC =]
<vitorlobo> que putaria é essa?
<vitorlobo> -.-
<vitorlobo> depois q andrei gordinho morreu
<vitorlobo> virou essa putaria ne
<xGrind> deve ser a primeira vez que entra no IRC. ta por live cd no Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> :S
<sistematico> É, num consegue instalar.
<sistematico> heh
<vitorlobo> orra
<vitorlobo> nao consegue instalar o ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> mermao
<UdontKnow> criancas, nao alimentem o troll
<vitorlobo> desiste de informatica
<vitorlobo> :O
<sistematico> UdontKnow: Tu não deu Kill, agora queremos brincar com ele.
<UdontKnow> Thrun: cara, senta e espera ai, pq vc e a ultima coisa na fila de coisas pra fazer, por ordem de importancia :)
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jussi> UdontKnow: nick?
<Thrun> noooossa , ataque moral ! kkkk ta nervosa
<vitorlobo> Thrun,  aposto q é o s0n1c
<Geowany> vou nessa, chega de ler idiotice
<UdontKnow> jussi: Thrun
<vitorlobo> -.-!
<sistematico> Hummm...
<sistematico> Tomô.
<Thrun> aposta seu cu que eu ganho
<vitorlobo> Thrun,  vc quer ganhar meu cu? vc é gay?
<vitorlobo> o.o
<sistematico> hahaeieuaehaeiaeuahe
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: poderia por favor nao alimentar o troll? :)
<Thrun> nao , mas posso vender seu cu, se alguem quiser comprar essa porcaria ...
<UdontKnow> sei que o povo do canal pode ser mais inteligente que isso
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow, auhahuaa blz
<vitorlobo> Thrun,  nah nah...nao colou...se engasgou todo
 * vitorlobo rindo
<renebarbosa> LiveCD
<renebarbosa> HA hA hA hA
 * renebarbosa rindo também
<UdontKnow> jussi: thanks! sorry for disturbing
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> isso foi um ban ...oq foi isso?
<UdontKnow> vitorlobo: quiet. ele pode ler o que escrevemos, mas nao pode escrever pro canal
<Mr-CapsLock> não vai vir nenhuma mensagem daquele IP
<vitorlobo> sistematico, to cismado com teu nick...impressão de que te conheço
<vitorlobo> so n to lembrando da onde
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Mr-CapsLock> vitorlobo, www.sistematico.org
<vitorlobo> Mr-CapsLock,  tem vinculo com o site?
<sistematico> Thrun: Tomô heim Thrun!?
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<Mr-CapsLock> vitorlobo, ele é só o dono da página hehehhe
<sistematico> Thrun: Ahn? Fala mais alto!
<vitorlobo> Mr-CapsLock,  minha cisma é...que não fosse "ele"
<vitorlobo> Mr-CapsLock,  mas axo q to enganado
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> Yutaka,  agora ta embassado conversar contigo....n viro mais noite
<vitorlobo> =\
<sistematico> *!*@187.118.147.70 adicionado à lista de ignorados.
<sistematico> Afe.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  Fatal error: String functions are overloaded by mbstring in /home/sistematico/www/forum/include/utf8/utf8.php on line 54
<sistematico> O cara tava no PVT aqui rapaz!
<sistematico> ahahahahaha
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  no link foruns
<sistematico> vitorlobo: É a desgraça da KingHost, estou trabalhando nisso agora.
<UdontKnow> sistematico: sinceramente, ele so estava no pvt porque voce comecou a interagir com ele, e o que vc faz no pvt nao interessa ao canal, muito menos seus ignores :)
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, o KingHost não tem restrição com hospedagem Drupal?
<UdontKnow> sistematico: mas parabens por alimentar o troll. espero que tenha se sentido bem com isso
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  o link sobre ta bugado mesmo ou é assim? em branco?
<sistematico> Parace que tem uma Flag ou Value no .htaccess, estou lendo sobre isso.
<sistematico> UdontKnow: Calma, sei que interagi e seu que ele só enviou mensagem pra mim por causa disso, mas eu estou só brincando.
<sistematico> UdontKnow: Não ligo muito pra Troll.
<sistematico> UdontKnow: Detalhe é que eu tomei um K-Line seu por muito menos, porque ele ganhou só um +q? hahahahahaa
<xispirito> deixe as crianças serem felizes =D
<Celso> papo nada a ver com ubuntu
<sistematico> vitorlobo: heh tá em branco mesmo.
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Como assim?
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, é que eu vejo lá no site eles falando de wordpress e Joomla
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  to etntando entender do que se trata o site ....por isso to perguntando do link..me lembra um antigo site da Yutaka ..mas possa ser outra proposta sei lá...n consegui entender... é um site de noticias de t.í? to me perguntando pela noticia da capa...do cadastro coisa e tal..
<vitorlobo> boiei
<Mr-CapsLock> será o apache lá está preparado pra receber outro CMS ?
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Eles tem o Drupal no 1-click-install deles.
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, ahm, então maravilha
<Mr-CapsLock> sistematico, é que eu uso essa hospedagem faz muito tempo e não me recordo de ter problemas (por conta do serviço)
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: O problema apareceu agora, não sei porque.
<sistematico> Mr-CapsLock: Antes funcionava normalmente..
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  vc nao é a patricia com outro nick nao? auhauha isso realmente ta me parecendo a Yutaka  q estranho
<vitorlobo> >.<
<sistematico> Sai fora.
<sistematico> Sou facão.
<vitorlobo> sistematico, eu tbm...só corto de um lado e não é cego
<Lesado2> I'm back, seus fdp
<sistematico> Aqui é aroeira pica-pau.
<xispirito> eu sou ser humano o.0
<vitorlobo> xispirito, e isso é bom?
<UdontKnow> jussi: Lesado2 is evading
<xispirito> vitorlobo: nunca fui outra coisa para poder lhe dar um comparativo
<xispirito> não que eu me lembre
<sistematico> hahahahahahaha
<vitorlobo> xispirito, auhaauauhahuahuahua
<sistematico> Essa foi boa.
<xispirito> =D
<Lesado2> UdontKnow, cala a boca sua bichinha, seu lugar eh a sete palmos
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  lendo sobre os movimentos contra sopa e pipa...isso me soa estranho...lí a algumas semanas atrás que o projeto sopa/pipa tinha sido engavetado e que o carinha que procurou essa presepada toda abandonou a causa.......e ainda sim depois de tudo isso  a galera continua os movimentos contra
<Lesado2> canal decadente, so serve pra bate-papo , que lixo
<vitorlobo> ao que parece, ouve um choque de falta de informação nesse bagulho ae
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Como assim? Não entendi.
<vitorlobo> Lesado2, bater papo não me parece algo decadente uma vez que o "papo" possa ser construtivo . Mas de fato torna-se inútil quando aparece sujeitos com esse argumento de espécie "troll" revolt
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  deixa me ver se encontro perai
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Independente da situação atual do projeto de Lei, eu sou, fui e sempre serei contra o Protect IP Act.
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Pra te falar a verdade eu nem sei quem é a pessoa que organizou esse movimento.
<sistematico> E tambem não sei quem é que criou o projeto PIPA, mas sei do que ele trata, muito bem.
<xispirito> isso me lebra aquele eric siger ou algo assim e sua campanha contra as drogas, que, na época, não tinham restrições...e as pessoas eram contra, agiam que nem nós agimos agora, e veja hoje 0.0
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  idem...apesar de saber que é impossivel ser aprovado ....pelo menos por muito tempo...hehe..é como querer impor uma "didadura" no espaço mais democrático da sociedade atual.... mesmo que eles quizessem , provavelmente aconteceria uma guerra até que fossem convencidos que terão de se adaptar a esse novo meio....manipuladores são tensos
<sistematico> É, isso é fria.
<Fausto> canal decadente, so serve pra bate-papo , mas tbm nao tem pessoas competentes pra poder chamar isso de um canal de ajuda
<sistematico> É como se fosse uma censura, uma pessoa, orgão ou governo, diz o que é bom e o que não é bom pra você.
<xispirito> hoje em dia você fala "drogas", e as pessoas: "não cara, tá doido, isso é fria, eu fora", sendo que é algo comum a humanidade desde os primpordios
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  se a comunidade global da internet tomar a mesma postura que o Brasileiro tomou mediante a corrupção do País, estamos de fato perdidos. Na Síria, no Egito, na França e outros Países...se é evidente o caso de corrupção...veja o que acontece...muitas cabeças rolam nas ruas...um quebra pau...invadem o congresso pintam a poha..
<sistematico> Fausto: Decadente mesmo, tem uns que entram só pra reclamar, heh
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  aqui parece que o Brasileiro acomodou....n levantam um dedo...e se fazem, o governo manda prender geral.... e o restante da população assiste e é convencida pela midia manipuladora que os manifestantes são "desordeiros" ainda por cima
<xispirito> Fausto: você deve ser muito bom pelo seu ar de sabido, então mostre como faz =D
<sistematico> vitorlobo, xispirito: vamos pro #ubuntu-offtopic senão o pessoal vai chorar aqui.
<Fausto> se ninguem reclamar isso se estagna na mediocridade, como de fato ja aconteceu
<sistematico> Detalhe, ninguem perguntou nada, o canal está "livre" por assim dizer.
<xispirito> Fausto: mediocridade em que sentido? vejo pessoas trocando idéia sobre um assunto interessante
<UdontKnow> sistematico: voce nao ia ignorar o cara?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  esse channel é o gringo auhauha
<UdontKnow> criancas, nao alimentem o troll. deixem ele falar sozinho :)
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  tomei um susto " ué, ta maior que o ubuntu-br?"
<xispirito> eu gosto de ver eles se enforcando com a própia corda, porque pagam de sabidos =D
<UdontKnow> xispirito: e so pq voce gosta, fica poluindo o canal
<UdontKnow> xispirito: se vc gosta, fala com ele no pvt
<sistematico> UdontKnow: É o mesmo!!!???
<UdontKnow> sistematico: claro
<vitorlobo> UdontKnow,  é cara ou coroua? de que lado você está?
<xispirito> deixar a tela em branco então?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<xispirito> o.0
<sistematico> Num sabia que era o Thurn!
<sistematico> haheiheiaeuaheiaeuaehiaeiaeuaheiaeua
<sistematico> Que vacilo.
<sistematico> Pronto!
<xispirito> bem, o ponto que eu queria chegar é que daqui a vinte anos a pirataria na internet será tratada como as drogas são hoje...ao menos vão tentar fazer isso
<xispirito> e não poluo mais =D
<vitorlobo> xispirito, 20 anos? já está
<sistematico> O canal é este! -> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<vitorlobo> xispirito, a interdição do megaupload foi a maior demonstração disso
<xispirito> vitorlobo: sim, mas as pessoas ainda não estão com esta mentalidade
<xispirito> mas daqui um tempo, estarão
<vitorlobo> xispirito, claro..as pessoas estão sendo manipuladas pela umbrella corporation >.<
<xispirito> e ai que o game over acontece
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  o T virus tomou conta da sociedade
<xispirito> ahuauaehua
<vitorlobo> :O
<xispirito> vitorlobo: então tá bom, se você não consegue enxergar um século atrás, azar seu
<xispirito> povo que não conheçe o passado...
<vitorlobo> xispirito, sabe oq mudaria tudo? aliais muita coisa?
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  uma bomba na globo, outra na record, outra na band e outra no sbt
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  isso mudaria a mentalidade de muita gente
<xispirito> dai tu seria chamado de terrorista e preso pela eternidade
<sistematico> hahahahahahaha
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  ou revolucionário
<vitorlobo> :D
<sistematico> Ou morto pelos SEALS.
<xispirito> não vitorlobo, porque o T-Virus tomou conta da sociedade =D
<sistematico> *SEALs
<vitorlobo> xispirito, T de Tv a mídia manipuladora.... nunca assistiu midiatrix?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> isso é serio
<xispirito> nunca
<vitorlobo> perai q te mostro
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv55JusfEC8
<vitorlobo> xispirito,  midiatrix revelations
<sistematico> Falando em SEALs, vocês viram o Chris Kyle?
<vitorlobo> achei genial
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<sistematico> O cara é o *BICHO* meu irmão!
 * vitorlobo HADUCKENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN no TeuKueBon 
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  es defensor do movimento S.L?
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<TeuKueBon> haaaaaaaaa que canal chatoo
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Não sei se sou defensor, mas uso bastante ele :D
<TeuKueBon> Pici , vai morder seu pai na bunda
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Porque?
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  http://devwhole.blogspot.com/ vou de alguma forma tentar uma proposta bacana....atrair mais pessoas da posição usuária para desenvolvedores.....
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  quem usa da uma importancia diferente a quem desenvolve software livre...pois, na real pouco importa a quem só usa se é aberto ou fechado se o mesmo não desenvolve, não compreende a linguagem de programação que está sendo usada na cosntrução do software em questão...enfim, acredito que estimulando o desenvolvimento trabalhando esse lado no Brasil..talvez esse quadro triste ....de Brasileiro ser burro de carga dos gringos,
<vitorlobo> mude.
<JackBauer> Bang Bang Bang
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  98% do que temos em termos de software, é importado.... isso é bem chato....
<JackBauer> Down on your knees , bitch
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<marcelomauro> existe algum canal brasileiro para c/c++?
<JackBauer> Eu sou a lei cumpadi
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  sem falar da vista grossa..... todas as prefeituras dos estados que visitei..usam sistema pirata na administração da gestão publica com T.I ....dai ignorar as soluções livres é meio que...WTF?
<sistematico> marcelomauro: ##c-br
<JackBauer> tenta o SBT
<vitorlobo> marcelomauro, essa é outra questão
<Daekdroom> Pici, hey
<marcelomauro> sistematico: porque alguns canais possuem um # e outros ##? por isso não encontrei
<vitorlobo> marcelomauro, na falta de desenvolvedores nacionais, por consequencia temos uma comunidade de desenvolvimento muito fraca também
<Daekdroom> marcelomauro, os canais que possuem ## não são 'oficiais'
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<marcelomauro> JackBauer: cara não faz isso. Aí sim fica mais chato ainda
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<vitorlobo> senhores, apertem CTRL + L
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<marcelomauro> \kick
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<ifail-Ubuntu> olha ai pha
<JackBauer> Canal chatoooooooooooo
<JackBauer> nao  gostou? me processe
<JackBauer> isso nao eh futebol
<Daekdroom> Criatura.
<Daekdroom> Você tá sendo chutado do canal o tempo todo.
<ifail-Ubuntu> nao gostas baza
<vitorlobo> JackBauer,  não gostou, muda de canal :D
<Daekdroom> E ainda não entendeu que a gente não gosta?
<JackBauer> a pipa do vovo nao sobe mais  oi
<JackBauer> ai ai ai ui ui ui
 * vitorlobo o troll é parente do michel teló
<ifail-Ubuntu> \kick
<JackBauer> quem ser michel telo? algum parente da xuxa?
<JackBauer> xuxuxu xaxaxa eh um jeito novo de se brincar !!
<JackBauer> to doid to doido to doido
<JackBauer> vou chamar Chuck norris pra um duelo
<JackBauer> Haaa pegadinha do malandro
<JackBauer> MAEEEEEEEE
<JackBauer> o tonico me bateu
<UdontKnow> Pici: SaddanRussein
<SaddanRussein> voltei dos mortos , cambadaaaaaaa
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk]
<SaddanRussein> Pici é boiola
<SaddanRussein> baitola
<SaddanRussein> morde-fronha
<SaddanRussein> caga-pau
<SaddanRussein> E eu? Eu sou quem manda nessa p orraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SaddanRussein> esse canal tem ban eterno?
<SaddanRussein> Udontknow, Pici eh seu macho?, toda hora vc o chama
<SaddanRussein> sabe se virar sozinho nao , baitola
<Ricardo__> é cada puto q aparece aki q vo ti contar
<Ricardo__> q q era esse ai
<UdontKnow> AlanBell: PaPaKu is him again
<PaPaKu> eu sou imortallllll
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AlanBell> hello PaPaKu, how are you today
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<PaPaKu> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ifail-Ubuntu> nerds omg
<Ricardo__> certo q esse nao tem mulher em casa
<ifail-Ubuntu> msm kk
<xispirito> e viva a criança feliz \o/
 * PazeAmor chegando de fininho
<PazeAmor>  AlanBell, you moddafukker
<xispirito> +b 0.0.0.0 o.0
<infocus> alguem ja cadastrou notebook naquele site notebookroubado?
<Homelessguy> oi, tudo bom?
<Homelessguy> cri cri cri...
<Homelessguy>  AlanBell, you moddafukker
<Mr-CapsLock> opa
<xispirito> 0.0
<Matheus_Gamer> banir esse ident é meio complicado hein
<Meyer> Wtf???
<xispirito>  /o\
<xispirito> simplesmente não adianta, deixa a criança brinca
<xispirito> r
<Mr-CapsLock> corram para as colinas!
<Meyer> AlanBell, ?
<Meyer> What's happening?
<AlanBell> Meyer: sorry about the mess
<UdontKnow> Meyer: so, there's this troll coming here to harass the channel, flood it, and all
<UdontKnow> Meyer: I asked some other ubuntu members for help
<UdontKnow> Meyer: I asked some other ubuntu members for help (re-pasting since you quit)
<Meyer> UdontKnow, you don't have access anymore?
<Meyer> i had added you in the past
<UdontKnow> Meyer: it seems I dont, nor the freenode/staff/* people
<UdontKnow> Meyer: and myrrti is also left out because of the cloak
<Meyer> let me add you then
<UdontKnow> Meyer: (I'm not active on staff anymore)
<Meyer> but we trust you
<Meyer> ;)
<UdontKnow> Meyer: yeah, I know that :)
<xispirito> haha
<Meyer>  -ChanServ- Flags +votriA were set on UdontKnow in #ubuntu-br.
<UdontKnow> Meyer: works :)
<Meyer> i shall be more constat here now? but cannot be 100% online.. :P
<UdontKnow> Meyer: tambem tenho ficado pouco por aqui, vida dura hehehe
<al4nc4ds> compile kernel 3.2.5 unstable wifi - precise bigolin
<xispirito> eu estou quase um espartano em época de guerra, só trabalho ¬¬
<Matheus_Gamer> espartano treina a todo momento
<Matheus_Gamer> independente de guerra ou não
<Matheus_Gamer> :P
<xispirito> sim, mas treinar e guerrear só em  época de guerra
<xispirito> tá osso
<Meyer> preciso tirar mais alguem?
<xispirito> me dá um +o que eu fico na butuca dos troll =D
<Matheus_Gamer> xispirito, kkkkkk... eu tmb to aqui configurando umas coisinhas pro matheus (lembrando que sou o Geowany)
<Meyer> trabalha, mostra teu valor, que a comunidade recompensa...
<Matheus_Gamer> empathy bugando, não quer ficar na dock
<xispirito> Matheus_Gamer: ah sim, não suspeitava que você era você
<xispirito> o.0
<xispirito> trabalha?
<xispirito> nãããããão /o\
<xispirito> se eu trabalhar mais, me termino
<Mr-CapsLock> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2012-02/ubuntu-android-2.html
<ifail-Ubuntu> ubuntu forever
<Matheus_Gamer> Mr-CapsLock, ficou bacana o unity aqui
<Matheus_Gamer> monitor de 15" ele aproveita bem o espaço da tela
<Mr-CapsLock> Matheus_Gamer, essa é pra vc, vc vai ter Ubuntu e Android lado a lado
<Mr-CapsLock> essa mistura Canonical + Google tá dando liga....
<UdontKnow> Mr-CapsLock: ja viu os boatos do jelly bean?
<Mr-CapsLock> UdontKnow, já sim... acho que no OMG Ubuntu
<Mr-CapsLock> acho que vi no Olhar digital também
<xispirito> Meyer: a galera me conheçe, eu sou de confiança ( eu acho ), se precisar de ajuda =D
<Mr-CapsLock> ixi, pode inventar ban hoje hein
<xispirito> advinha quem chegou?
<al4nc4ds> xispirito uh papai chegou ?
<Meyer> bbye
<xispirito> al4nc4ds: não, um troll ali
<xGrind> o terrivel Troll? kk
<al4nc4ds> pensei q era o servidor
<al4nc4ds> kkk
<al4nc4ds> q muda de nick direto
<xispirito> hehe
<xGrind> o unity ta muito pesado? eu to querendo por o ubuntu aqui pra ver como ta o Unity :D
<Mr-CapsLock> Meyer, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740707/
<Meyer> achei o Gnome 3 mais leve q unity
<xispirito> o unity demora um segundo para mostrar o menu num dual core com 2gb de ram dd3
<al4nc4ds> xGrind olha a heresia contra o xfce rs
<sistematico> Usem o MATE.
<xGrind> hauhahhua. to querendo ver como ta o unity :D
<sistematico> Fork do Gnome 2, show de bola.
<xGrind> al4nc4ds, como sabe q uso xubuntu? ><
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  esse é oq é usado pelo mint?
<al4nc4ds> xGrind rastreamento avançado digital rs
<xispirito> lol
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> o fbi ta no IRC
<al4nc4ds> forensic
<al4nc4ds> ahaha
<sistematico> vitorlobo: É pô.
<Meyer> xispirito, vai...
<Meyer> mas vai fazer ele cansar e parar
<Meyer> ele ta usando Vivo 3G
<Meyer> vou banir o AS
<Meyer> depois de um tempo tiramos
<sistematico> Po..
<sistematico> Eu uso Vivo 3G :(
<vitorlobo> isso foi fail
<vitorlobo> ahauhauhaa
<Meyer> kkkk acho q vc foi nessa leva, sistematico
<sistematico> ola?
<sistematico> Teste!
<Meyer> ;)
<Meyer> testado
<sistematico> Meyer: Num tá funcionando! Me dá o status de IRCop pra eu poder falar!
<sistematico> Rapidão!
<sistematico> haheiaheiaueaheiaeuaehiaeuaheiaeuaehiae
<Meyer> ta bom.. conta outra
<sistematico> Voltarei a ficar away, abraços gerais.
<Meyer> bom.. parece q acalmou, n??
<Mr-CapsLock> então só recapitulando
<Mr-CapsLock> Meyer e UdontKnow são os IRCops do # ?
<UdontKnow> Mr-CapsLock: alguns dos ops, tem mais
<xGrind> op
<Meyer> IRCop ? uma coisa? Operador do canal ? outra
<xGrind> IRCops são OPs do servidor
<UdontKnow> Mr-CapsLock: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-br list
<UdontKnow> Mr-CapsLock: eu sou do time de operadores da rede, mas estou inativo
<sistematico> Staff Emeritus :P
<sistematico> Como se fosse um membro de honra da equipe, certo?
<UdontKnow> sistematico: sim
<marcelomauro> .
<sistematico> ..
<UdontKnow> ::
<UdontKnow> ganhei
<xispirito> que legal, eu estava com conflito de irq ¬¬
<Meyer> conflito de irq.. quantos anos nao vejo isso
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-22
<UdontKnow> Meyer: da ultima vez que vi isso tive que jogar um note fora :)
<xispirito> eu instalei uma placa de som e de rede off e estavam usando a mesma irq
<UdontKnow> ja sei
<UdontKnow> e ai vc mudou o jumper!
 * UdontKnow corre
<xispirito> huaahuehuae
<xispirito> ainda bem que não se ve mais isa por ae 0.0
<Meyer> nossa.. onde vc conseguiu usar isso?
<Meyer> to me lembrando da minha infancia
<Meyer> rs
<UdontKnow> hahah
<UdontKnow> ontem me lembraram do meu cp500
<Meyer> u?.. aslan ainda usa MSX
<UdontKnow> e o spy tb
<UdontKnow> qual aslan vc ta falando?
<UdontKnow> (sim, conheco mais de um Aslan)
<Meyer> debian
<xispirito>  /o\, tem gente que usa MSX, lol
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ja ouviu falar do UZIX?
<xispirito> nunca
<Meyer> conhece esse, udk?
<Meyer> atualmente ele ta mais envolvido com os encontros de carro do que FOSS.. rs
<xispirito> ah cara, isso me lembra aquelas músicas ¬¬
<xispirito> tum tum tum tum tum tum tum tum
<UdontKnow> Meyer: esse nao
<UdontKnow> xispirito: http://uzix.sourceforge.net/uzix2.0/index.php?page=scrsht&lang=us
<UdontKnow> mais dahora eh o nome do browser
<xispirito> sim =D
<xispirito> cara, eu gosto destas quinquilharias tecnológicas
<Meyer> unix pra msx??? meu deus...
<xispirito> tem até para aspirador de pó =D
<Stylles> galer alguem usa dois links no mesmo server?
<xispirito> http://www.openbsd.org/vax.html
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite...
<UdontKnow> Stylles: explique melhor
<UdontKnow> xispirito: NetBSD roda ate em torradeira (de verdade!)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: e sim, um amigo meu tem NetBSD no vax dele
<xispirito> lol
<Stylles> tipo ter dois links do server
<Stylles> um deixar para serviços
<Stylles> e o outro para navegação de usuarios
<UdontKnow> Stylles: voce diz vhost http?
<Stylles> nao
<Stylles> links de dados
<UdontKnow> Stylles: link pode significar 853742 coisas diferentes
<Meyer> rs
<Stylles> duas internet diferente
<Meyer> Stylles, 2 WANs?
<Stylles> enbratel e velox
<Stylles> entendeu
<Meyer> aham
<UdontKnow> Stylles: da pra fazer
<xispirito> Stylles: isso se faz no iptables
<UdontKnow> Stylles: lartc.org tem a documentacao que vc precisa
<Stylles> entao kara é bem isto que nao sei fazer
<Stylles> hehe
<UdontKnow> xispirito: nao
<xispirito> você manda certas portas passarem por placa de rede x
<xispirito> UdontKnow: não?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: lartc faz isso
<UdontKnow> iproute2
<Stylles> UdontKnow:  vlw ferinha
<Stylles> vou dar uma olhada
<Meyer> tem varias formas
<xispirito> eu faço por iptables...
<Meyer> at? bind de cada servico no ip correro
<Meyer> rs
<UdontKnow> voce pode usar o iptables pra marcar pacotes, mas quem faz 2 tabelas de roteamento funcionarem...
<UdontKnow> Meyer: infelizmente isso nao funciona pro cenario dele
<xispirito> você coloca rota em cada ethX
<xispirito> e pimba
<xispirito> Stylles: isso eu supondo queé um GNU/Linux =D
<UdontKnow> Stylles: mas vc ja pensou em usar maquinas diferentes, ou mesmo VMs? simplifica bastante na maioria dos casos
<Mr-CapsLock> <xispirito> você coloca rota em cada ethX <xispirito> e pimba << muito devassa essa sua solução, não?
<xispirito> isso depende, por exemplo se tem um roteador no meio ou são duas placas de rede no server
<UdontKnow> <offtopic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFk6hxHIR0Q </offtopic>
<xispirito> nos cenários que me deparo, geralmente é uma máuina que faz o roteamento
<sistematico> Acho que o próximo iria dizer ...
<sistematico> E não ::
<sistematico> Cada um pensa de um jeito, isso é lógica, o que tem sentido para mim, pode não ter para você, e vice-versa.
<sistematico> 1,2,3, ., .., ...
<ADFENO> Olá pessoal.
<sistematico> Olá.
<ADFENO> :D
<ADFENO> Parece que estou sem sorte esse ano.
<ADFENO> Meu computador veio do concerto (que segundo o técnico, ele não ligava por placa-mãe queimada, sendo que eu nem mesmo forço o computador), tal funcionou perfeitamente por três dias, com uma placa-mãe emprestada por eles (que é compatível com meus periféricos e meu Ubuntu 11.10), eis que uma tarde eu havia saído de casa rapidamente e quando voltei o computador estava desligado, tentei ligar novamente e a CPU ligava apenas por um segundo. Atualmen
<ADFENO> Se alguém precisar de alguma outra informação, eu tentarei ajudar, mas eu não tenho conhecimento em hardware.
<ADFENO> * conhecimento em manutenção de computadores.
<xGrind> o.O
<ADFENO> Atualmente estou usando o notebook de meus pais.
<xGrind> deve ter outra coisa ae zuando o pc. cooler, pasta termica, sei la
<ADFENO> Eu suspeito (perdoe-me, sou apenas um mero usuário) que seja meu estabilizador, ou algo relacionado.
<ADFENO> Infelizmente não possuo outro estabilizador para testes.
<barna> boa noite!
<ADFENO> Boa noite barna.
<barna> to conectado na internet por um celular, toda vez q eu relo cabo usb ele perde a conexão! quando re-coloco o fio ele não me da mais a opção de conectar! só re-iniciando o comp! alguem sabe o q fazer?
<barna> to usando ubuntu 10.04!
<ADFENO> Aqui, apesar de ser outro problema, estou também tendo dificuldades. :D
<ADFENO> E no meu caso, não creio que seja o sistema operacional, pois possuo um amigo com as mesmas especificações minhas e não possui problemas.
<barna> uma vez alguem falow aki como fazer! mas eu num tinha conexão por cel na epoca! e agora num lembro!
<barna> ADFENO, q problema vc ta tendo?
<sistematico> barna: Eu usava esse tipo de conexão.
<barna> e q vc fazia pra re-conectar sem reiniciar o comp?
<barna> boa noite sistematico!
<sistematico> barna: Na minha época isso era muito precario, e eu usava Fedora ou Slackware, nem lembro.
<sistematico> barna: Muito boa noite meu amiguinho.
<barna> hummmm
<barna> depois ainda preciso de mais ajuda sua pra recuperar aquele hd externo!
<sistematico> barna: Eu usava o infâme usb-modeswitch.
<barna> eu lembro disso! usei isso no jaunty!
<sistematico> barna: Qual HD?
<barna> mas agora eu plugo o cel e ele ja aparece a conexão! o osso é q num posso me mexer! se o cabo solta tenho q re-iniciar tudo!
<barna> sistematico, a umas 3 semanas atraz vc tava me ajudando com o testdisk lembra?
<sistematico> barna: Pode tentar remover e reinstalar o módulo.
<sistematico> barna: rmmod [modulo_do_cel] && modprobe [modulo_do_cel]
<sistematico> barna: Ah! Lembrei...
<Monarquista> barna, eu sei... ---> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1236
<Monarquista> barna, arruma esse ai e não terá mais problemas.. :P ;) Boa noite!
<sistematico> barna: Bixo nem me fala, perdi um HD Externo com 980 filmes.
<sistematico> barna: Samsung, 1.5TB, que ódio.
<sistematico> Um maldito de um raio, mas eu acho que dá pra recuperar algo, não sei o que queimou nele, talvez foi só a fonte, sei lá.
<barna> q massa! pena q meu cel é nokia!
<Meyer> 980 filmes em 1.5TB?
<Meyer> tudo baixa entao
<Meyer> rs
<barna> sistematico, vc tem 99% de chance do disco estar intacto! pode ser a fonte ou a placa do hd! mas o disco tenho quase certeza q ta ok!
<sistematico> barna: Tomara! Deus te ouça!
<barna> sistematico, é hd de bolso ou os grandes de mesa?
<sistematico> Meyer: É, maioria DivX.
<sistematico> barna: Normal, pra desktop mesmo.
<sistematico> barna: Só que fica em uma gavetinha dele mesmo.
<pauloolhos> Ola Boa Noite... Estou tentando instalar o vmware - server no ubuntu 10.10 e estou obtendo o seguinte erro: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<barna> ainda mai facil, só abrir a caixa! pode ser q tenho queimado só o fuzivel! 80 centavos vc resolve!
<ADFENO> Sistema operacional: Linux Ubuntu 11.10.
<ADFENO> Processador: Intel Core I7 3,* Ghz, com um mecanismo traseiro marcando "115 V".
<ADFENO> Disco rígido: 500 GBs.
<ADFENO> Placa-mãe (ou BIOS, não me recordo): Intel Desktop Board DH67BL.
<ADFENO> Monitor: LG Flatron E2050.
<ADFENO> Estabilizador: Protetor BMI.
<ADFENO> Nota: Desculpe a demora, estava preparando esta mensagem.
<pauloolhos> Se alguem poder me ajudar fico grato.
<barna> pauloolhos, vc ta com o pacote linux-heads instalado?
<Meyer> baixo s? HD aqui, sistematico
<Meyer> to com uns 150
<sistematico> Meyer: Olha só..
<sistematico> Meyer: 1572864÷600=2621,44
<pauloolhos> barna nao me recordo pois tentei instalar de tantas formas
<ADFENO> Respondendo a pergunta que o barna havia feito para mim, eis minha "pequena" introdução:
<sistematico> Meyer: Cabem por volta de 2000 filmes em DivX no meu HD.
<sistematico> Cabiam.
<ADFENO> Meu computador veio do concerto (que segundo o técnico, ele não ligava por placa-mãe queimada, sendo que eu nem mesmo forço o computador), tal funcionou perfeitamente por três dias, com uma placa-mãe emprestada por eles (que é compatível com meus periféricos e meu Ubuntu 11.10), eis que uma tarde eu havia saído de casa rapidamente e quando voltei o computador estava desligado, tentei ligar novamente e a CPU ligava apenas por um segundo. Atualmen
<sistematico> Coubião
<sistematico> Cabião
<sistematico> Caubiam
<sistematico> Não verdade eu não sei como se escreve essa palavra.
<pauloolhos> Realizei esse comando: apt-get install linux-headers-$(2.6.35-32-generic).
<sistematico> Isso tá errado.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-32-generic
<barna> pauloolhos, qual a versão do linux-images q vc ta usando? tem qser o mesmo!
<ADFENO> Se estiver no passado: Cabiam (que atualmente não cabem mais).
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Ou ainda: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sistematico> Eu acho.
<sistematico> ADFENO: Imaginei.
<sistematico> ADFENO: Muito obrigado.
<ADFENO> Disponha, até mesmo eu cometo erros. :D
<ADFENO> Por isso não se acanhe, estamos todos aprendendo. :D
<pauloolhos> Qual comando para verificar a versão do linux-imagens.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: O último exemplo utiliza Shell Expansion(não tenho certeza do nome) ou seja, um sub-comando dentro de outro comando.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: dpkg -l | grep linux
<ADFENO> Eu estou seriamente em voltar para 2000, em que os computadores eram funcionais e duradouros. :D
<sistematico> ADFENO: Isso varia muito.
<sistematico> ADFENO: Tem máquinas robustas, só que hoje em dia elas custam mais caro.
<pauloolhos> So uma instante estou analisando a versao.
<sistematico> ADFENO: Na minha opinião a linha "doméstica" de computadores é que se tornou "vagabunda".
<sistematico> IMHO
<ADFENO> :D
<sistematico> Muito, mas muito vagabunda.
<sistematico> Relaxaram.
<ADFENO> Sinceramente, meu Core 2 Duo comprado em 2000, trocado em 2008, atualmente usado por meu tio na loja dele, era mais funcional que meu atual. :(
<sistematico> Um computador Silicon Graphics não daria esse tipo de problema nem que fosse induzido.
<sistematico> ADFENO: Não tinha Core 2 DUO em 2000.
<ADFENO> Desculpe, erro pessoal. :D
<sistematico> Nem Dual Core eu acho.
<sistematico> Comprei um Dual Core TOP em 2004 ou 2006, sei lá.
<sistematico> E o Core 2 Duo veio depois.
<ADFENO> Por favor, adicione 8 anos após o lançamento do mesmo, este foi o tempo que eu o utilizei.
<pauloolhos> Aparece varios Linux-image
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Certo. E qual é o seu problema mesmo? :D
<pauloolhos> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic  2.6.35-22.3  Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<ADFENO> Para ajudar: (23:27:36) pauloolhos: Ola Boa Noite... Estou tentando instalar o vmware - server no ubuntu 10.10 e estou obtendo o seguinte erro: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<virtu> e ae
<ADFENO> Alias, desculpe se meus calculos de utilização de meu antigo Intel Core 2 Duo estão errados, mas estou tão abismado com minha situação atual, não posso crer que meu novo computador de apenas 9 meses possa ser tão problemático.
<ADFENO> Estou seriamente pensando em instalar o Linux Ubuntu 11.10 no notebook de meus pais, mas eu não o farei, respeito eles. :D
<barna> pauloolhos, abre um terminal e digita: uname -a e cola o resposta aki!
<pauloolhos> 2.6.35-32-generic
<pauloolhos> Linux servidor-Latitude-E5510 2.6.35-32-generic #65-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 24 13:48:14 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<barna> ok
<barna> pauloolhos, agora cola isso no terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.35-32-generic
<barna> ele vai pedir senha! na hora q vc colocar a senha num vai aparecer nada escrevendo mas a senha ta sendo colocada!
<pauloolhos> linux-headers-2.6.35-32-generic já é a versão mais nova.
<barna> pauloolhos, agora sudo  apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<pauloolhos> Apos o comando recebi: linux-headers-generic já é a versão mais nova.
<barna> pauloolhos, ok! agora re-inicia o computador e tenta instalar de novo o vmware!
<barna> pauloolhos, como q vc ta instalando o vmware?
<LeonardoNorbiato> boa noite!
<LeonardoNorbiato> Alguém ai já instalou os pacotes do BackTrack no Ubuntu 11.10?
<pauloolhos> Estou a utilizar a versão : VMware-server-1.0.10-203137
<barna> LeonardoNorbiato, boa! tem um amigo q ja!
<pauloolhos> Estou descompactando o pacote.
<barna> pauloolhos, vc baixou q tipo de pacote?
<ADFENO> Pessoal, infelizmente eu preciso dormir. Antes que alguém pergunte: Não se preocupem, eu não estou desapontado (não guardo rancores, isso apenas traz problemas). Amanhã entrarei em contato com o técnico.
<pauloolhos> e executando o comando: ./vmware-install.pl
<LeonardoNorbiato> barna: Sabe se é apenas adicionar os Deb's no source? ou tem mais algum passo?
<barna> LeonardoNorbiato, kra num sei! eu num ta online agora!
<LeonardoNorbiato> barna: Valeu... Vou tentar amanha durante a manha... ;)
<barna> LeonardoNorbiato, olha o pvt
<ADFENO> Até mais amigos.
<barna> falow ADFENO
<barna> pauloolhos, como q vc baixou esse pacote?
<pauloolhos> Ate ADFENO
<LeonardoNorbiato> barna: Obrigaduu.
<barna> d nada LeonardoNorbiato !
<LeonardoNorbiato> boa noite ADFENO
<pauloolhos> No site da vmware.
<ADFENO> :D Ah, e... Preservem os idiomas oficiais, o "Internetês" pode ser bom, mas causa muitos problemas futuros. :D
<pauloolhos> onde realizei o cadastro e recebi o serial.
<barna> ok! to tentando entrar no site da vmware! mas to com uma conexão de 7,5 kbp/s ta demorando um pouco!
<barna> pauloolhos, num tem uma versão pra debian dele? ou um repositorio?
<barna> pauloolhos, me passa o link donde vc baixou! ta demorando muito aki!
<pauloolhos> Deixe - me ver.
<pauloolhos> Ok
<pauloolhos> Deime - me ver.
<ADFENO> Dito isso, finalmente retiro-me (desculpe, essa última palavra havia escapado da memória, esta foi a razão da demora).
<pauloolhos> o link é: http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/datacenter_downloads/vmware_server/2_0
<barna> abrindo
<barna> vou ter registrar! vai demorar um pouco!
<barna> pauloolhos, qual deles vc baixou?
<barna> pauloolhos, tem um monte de opção!
<sistematico> Usem o VirtualBox pessoal...
<sistematico> É bem melhor e gratuito, e não precisa de registro :)
<pauloolhos> Por esse link realizei o downlod direto: http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/datacenter_downloads/vmware_server/2_0
<barna> sistematico, tb acho, mas tem coisa q o vbox num faz!
<barna> pauloolhos, sim sim, entrei lá, me registrei e ele deu um monte de opção pra baixar!
<sistematico> barna: O que?
<pauloolhos> deixe-me ver
<pauloolhos> vmware-server
<barna> sistematico, kra, faz muito tempo q num uso o vmware! mas com ele eu consigo usar todos os meus nucleos, no vbox só 1!
<barna> por mais q o vbox fala q pode usar todos os nucleos ele num habilita por nada essa opção!
<barna> pauloolhos, lá tem pelo menos 6 opções pra baixar!
<barna> sistematico, e o vmware tem tb um sistema de integrações de janela! tipo, os programas podem sair da vm e ficar num janela em outro desktop! isso é muito bom pra produções!
<sistematico> barna: http://sistematico.no-ip.biz/img/screenshots/vbox.png
<pauloolhos> Quando clico no vmware-server do lado esquerdo, aparece a opção Download Free Copy e em seguida o link: Other versions of VMware Server:  1.0
<sistematico> barna: Aqui aparece desabilitado mas é porque meu processador é um Celeron de 1.2 :P
<barna> aki eu to com um atom d525, ele tem 4 nucleos! e só posso usar 1! :(
<barna> de 1.9 cada nucleo!
<sistematico> eita
<sistematico> Arretado.
<sistematico> Quem me dera.
<sistematico> :(
<sistematico> 1 núcleo de 1.2Ghz tá osso viu.
<barna> imagino! eu tinha um de 2 nucleos de 1.6 e ja tava quase morrendo!
<sistematico> barna: Porque só tá usando 1?
<barna> massa é de um amigo q trampa com video! 8 nucleos de 2.8 cada!
<barna> kra num sei! aparece igual ao seu!
<sistematico> vixi
<barna> só q em vez de 2 aparece 4
<sistematico> barna: Usa qual sistema, arquitetura, desktop?
<barna> pauloolhos, não to conseguindo reproduzir o q vc fez! tem algum motivo especial pra vc usar o 1.0.10 ao inves do 2.0X
<barna> ?
<sistematico> barna: Tem! Ele num viu o link do 2.x
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Vou sair e já volto..
<barna> ok!
<barna> pauloolhos, tenta baixar esse aki ó! https://www.vmware.com/tryvmware/p/activate.php?p=server20&lp=1&a=DOWNLOAD_FILE&baseurl=http://download2.vmware.com/software/server/&filename=VMware-server-2.0.2-203138.i386.tar.gz
<pauloolhos> tem o link abaixo
<pauloolhos> Como a tela aqui é pequena nao vi o link abaixo.
<barna> sistematico, http://www.2shared.com/photo/T0ql7_P-/Captura_de_tela-6.html
<pauloolhos> vou realizar o downlod do 2.o
<pauloolhos> vou realizar o downlod do 2.0
<barna> ok!
<barna> esse q te mandei é a melhor versão pra usar em ubuntu!
<barna> os .rpm da mais trabalho!
<pauloolhos> Quando eu instalar a versão 2.0 do vmware ele nao ira me retorna o erro.
<barna> pauloolhos, isso foi uma pergunta ou afirmação?
<pauloolhos> pergunta.
<barna> pauloolhos, não sei te dizer! por ser uma versão mais nova de ser mais compativel com o kernel!
<barna> mas seria bom vc reinicar o computador antes de tentar instalar!
<barna> sistematico, viu o link q te mandei???
<pauloolhos> Joia... vou realizar o downlod da versão atual. Assim volto com resultados.
<barna> ok!
<barna> to por aki até tarde!
<pauloolhos> Hoje nao consigo trazer resultados, devido o downlod longo.
<barna> quantos mb?
<pauloolhos> Deixe-me ver.
<pauloolhos> Para realizar o downlod da versão 2.0 é necessario o cadastro.
<barna> pauloolhos, só vc colocar o mail q senha q vc criou pra baixar o 1.0.x
<pauloolhos> para baixar a versão 1.0.x nao precisa de cadastro.
<barna> não? nossa! eu fiz o cadastro!
<barna> pra achar o link q te passei!
<barna> é de graça!
<pauloolhos> 482 MB
<pauloolhos> 481 MB  |  Binary (.rpm)
<barna> pauloolhos, .rpm NÃO!
<pauloolhos>   482 MB  |  Binary (.gz)
<barna> pauloolhos, . GZ
<barna> pauloolhos, baixa esse de 482 .gz!
<barna> pauloolhos, mas fica esperto, tem 32 bits e 64 bits!
<pauloolhos> esses pacotes API é para qual finalidade.
<barna> pauloolhos, não tenho ideia! faz anos q num uso o vmware
<barna> pauloolhos, posso perguntar qual o motivo de usar o vmware e não o virtualbox?
<pauloolhos> tudo bem barna, mas pelo jeito a versão 2 do vmware ira solucionar o problema.
<pauloolhos> no meu ponto de visão o Virtualbox pra fins de estudo e realização de teste funciona 100%, Mas se for para um ambiente mais exigente o vmware deve funcionar melhor.
<pauloolhos> opnião propria.
<barna> pauloolhos, tb acho q sim!
<virtu> xGrind: ae
<xGrind> virtu, cara vc ta usando oq ae? ubuntu 11.10?
<virtu> mac
<virtu> no nix aqui
<xGrind> uia. nunca vi um mac de perto
<virtu> nem numa loja?
<virtu> =)
<virtu> é bom... eu to usando há mais de meses
<virtu> mas agora to tentando me curar de uma paixonite de carnaval
<virtu> uma colombiana
<virtu> dificil
<xGrind> em loja só vi windows 7 aquela desgraça ;x
<virtu> eu tenho um mac mini versao 2010
<virtu> simpes mas eficiente
<xGrind> virtu, cara instalei o ubuntu 11.10 só pra testar o unity. ta muito pesado o negocio
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu, e o ubuntu 10.04 ta mais ou menos ou mesmo peso
<virtu> nao faco mais ideia do que é algo pesado, com excecao de computadores de trabalho que rodam windows e sao entupidos de ocisas
<virtu> o mac os x snow leopard [e muito parecido com o gnome 2
<virtu> eu gostava do gnome
<xGrind> agora que fiz o teste posso dizer. o ubuntu com unity ta bem mais pesado que o windows seven
<virtu> e por isso gostei do mac os x
<xGrind> nego vem falar que ta leve, ta nada.
<virtu> eu imagino
<virtu> hj investem absurdos em interfaces graficas que se vendem
<xGrind> ja viu o moutain lion ?
<virtu> eu nem cheguei a ver o Lion, mas to vendo que o Mountain Lion vai ser legal
<virtu> tiraram o MAC da frente
<virtu> vai ser um só sistema, que se instalara conforme o hardware
<virtu> dai vai ser um OS para telefone, tablet, notebook e desktop
<xGrind> igual o unity
<virtu> esta é a ideia do Mountain
<xGrind> e esse unity ficou legal nao. muito estranho pra usar em desktop. por isso muita gente achou ruim
<virtu> eu tenho aqui um iPad2
<virtu> ja tive outras tablets
<virtu> e nada bate o iPad
<virtu> em novembro vou de volta para os EUA
<virtu> e quero levar so o tablet
<virtu> a maquina fotografica
<virtu> pois quero ir pra fazer trilha de bike por la
<xGrind> um tablet ta custando qts?
<virtu> android ou ios?
<virtu> android u encontra por menos de 1000 um bom
<xGrind> hmm
<virtu> mas nao paro de pensar na guria cara
<virtu> =(
<al4nc4ds> http://ubuntuone.com/p/p4F/
<al4nc4ds> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/as_novidades_do_linux_3.2?lang=pt_br
<otavio_> oi
<otavio_> alguem ai sabe como reinstalar o ubuntu ?
<otavio_> pra que serve o comando passwd
<otavio_> ??
<Roud-rik> bom dia povo
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde a Todos, Estou a instalar o VMware-server-2.0.2-203138.i386 no ubuntu 10.10 e estou me deparando com o seguinte erro: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your runningkernel? [/usr/src /linux/include]
<pauloolhos> Se possivel contaria com o help de vocês obrigado.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Qual seu Ubuntuw
<sistematico> Sua versão do Ubuntu.
<pauloolhos> 10.10
<pauloolhos> Hotem estava a instalar o vmware- 1.0
<pauloolhos> Estava ocorrendo o mesmo erro.
<pauloolhos> Hoje com a versão 2.2 do vmware esta dando o mesmo erro.
<sistematico> Ele está atualizado?
<pauloolhos> o vmware
<pauloolhos> ?
<sistematico> o ubuntu
<pauloolhos> realizei a atualização do ubuntu 300MB
<pauloolhos> hoje mesmo
<sistematico> Qual é o kernel atual desta versão do ubuntu
<pauloolhos> Deixe - me ver
<pauloolhos> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Instale o Kernel Headers dessa versão.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Pra saber qual Kernel está usando digite: uname -r
<pauloolhos> Qual seria o comando exato?
<sistematico> uname -r
<sistematico> Tendeu?
<sistematico> Ah
<sistematico> perai :)
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Não sei se é linux-header ou linux-headers
<sistematico> Tenta dos dois jeitos.
<sistematico> Já volto.
<pauloolhos> ja é a versão mais nova
<pauloolhos> Aguardo
<al4nc4ds> alguem usando o 3.2.7 stable q saiu por ultimo no kernel.org ?
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Instalou?
<al4nc4ds> ate q enfim resolvi essa saga de minha ion no 1215n
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~/kernel/linux-3.2.7$ uname -na
<al4nc4ds> Linux laptop 3.0.0-15-generic #26~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 25 15:37:10 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~/kernel/linux-3.2.7$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<al4nc4ds> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<al4nc4ds> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) IGD GEM 20091221 2009Q4
<al4nc4ds> OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.7.1
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~/kernel/linux-3.2.7$ optirun glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<al4nc4ds> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<al4nc4ds> OpenGL renderer string: ION/PCIe/SSE2
<al4nc4ds> OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 295.20
<pauloolhos> Sistematico - Já  é a versão mais nova
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Faz assim: dpkg -l | grep linux e cola o resultado em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Depois me passa o link.
<xispirito-away> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljRKhZ81aqY&feature=related
<pauloolhos> Sistematico o link é : http://paste.ubuntu.com/852809/
<sistematico> pauloolhos: O VirtualBox não serve pra você?
<pauloolhos> sinceramente
<pauloolhos> Não daria.
<sistematico> Porque?
<pauloolhos> o ambiente seria mais exigente
<sistematico> Não entendi.
<al4nc4ds> :s
<pauloolhos> o ambiente seria mais professional
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Não vejo nada "anti-profissional" no VirtualBox :D
<al4nc4ds> sistematico, a vs 4.1.8 foi a melhor lancada ate agora pela oracle
<t1t4n> alguem sabe como e é gerado o id, na hora da criação do grupo?
<sistematico> t1t4n: Grupo UNIX? Tipo gid=100,uid=1000?
<t1t4n> isso
<sistematico> t1t4n: Ele vai sendo incrementado, eu acho.
<t1t4n> poise, tbm achei q era assim
<t1t4n> :S
<sistematico> Tem uns que por motivos históricos e de compatibilidade costumam ter o mesmo número.
<sistematico> t1t4n: Os que você for criando ele vai aumentando de 1 em 1 a partir do último mais alto.
<sistematico> t1t4n: Entendeu?
<t1t4n> sistematico: não é assim, pois se ver no /etc/passwd não vai ta em ordem
<infocus> notebook q vem com 2-3gb, se instalar mais 2gb faz diferença?
<sistematico> t1t4n: passwd não é o arquivo responsável pelos grupos.
<licensed> infocus, tem que ver quanto ta consumindo.. aqui no meu eu uso 2gb mas so consumo no maximo 1gb (nao uso swap) entao nao faria diferença colocar mais 2gb
<t1t4n> sim eu sei, mas lá aparece o id do usuario e do grupo
<infocus> to achando bom as ofertas de notebook da acer i3 2310m
<sistematico> t1t4n: A medida que pacotes não instalados, grupos são criados, e são preenchidos de cima para baixo.
<sistematico> t1t4n: Ex.: Se tu não tiver o LightDM, não terá o grupo 995.
<sistematico> t1t4n: Se adicionar 100.000 usuários na sua máquina e só depois instalar o LightDM, o grupo 995 estará por último no arquivo.
<sistematico> t1t4n: Entendeu agora?
<infocus> unica coisa ruim é q o acer é feio
<sistematico> infocus: Num fale mal do meu PC.
<sistematico> infocus: Acer é lindo, feioso é vc.
<sistematico> heh
<infocus> :(
<t1t4n> @sistematico ta vlw
<sistematico> t1t4n: Valeu nada! Passa "dérreal" pra cá!
<infocus> Uhm... 1198 um acer com i3, mas 2,6kg é uma desvantagem =x
<pauloolhos> Sistematico
<sistematico> Sim?
<pauloolhos> O que você me indica para solucionar essa problematica do vmware.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Cara, qual foi o erro mesmo?
<pauloolhos> o erro: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Isso não é erro.
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Isso é pergunta.
<sistematico> :|
<pauloolhos> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<pauloolhos> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<sistematico> É só dar enter.
<pauloolhos> fica somente nesse erro
<sistematico> pauloolhos: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=27210.0
<pauloolhos> Não deu certo.
<spiga> qual pacote mais usado ainda no linux ... no termo office.
<spiga> libreoffice*
<sistematico> pauloolhos: Leu tudo?
<sistematico> Instalou quais pacotes?
<al4nc4ds> root@laptop:~/kernel/linux-3.2.7# update-initramfs -k 3.2.7 -u
<al4nc4ds> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.7
<sistematico> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=49144.0 desde 2009, nunca me responderam :\
<spiga> qual melhor pacote de office ai ... continua sendo o libre office?
<sistematico> spiga: Depende do seu gosto :D
<spiga> que funcione
<sistematico> spiga: Tem o Gnumeric, AbiWord...
<spiga> preciso de integração com extenção do office 2007
<sistematico> spiga: Na minha opinião o melhor é o LibreOffice mesmo.
<spiga> do tio bill
<spiga> e to vendo que vou baixar o libreoffice mesmo..
<sistematico> spiga: apt-cache search office
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~$ uname -na
<al4nc4ds> Linux laptop 3.2.7 #1 SMP Wed Feb 22 09:15:56 BRST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<al4nc4ds> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS \n \l
<al4nc4ds> pronto!
<UdontKnow> ae
<yeonhoo> boa tarde
<yeonhoo> alguem usa uma hospedagem paga?
<yeonhoo> estou usando hostgator.. mas eh meio lento o acesso ao site
<yeonhoo> alguem conhece uma hospedagem rapida?
<pauloolhos> oi
<DavyS> oi
<pauloolhos>  Estou a instalar vmware-server 2.2 esta dando o seguinte erro
<pauloolhos> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<pauloolhos>  kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<pauloolhos>  A instalação esta sendo feita Ubuntu 10.10
<pauloolhos> Obrigado
<omelete> já espiou se essa pasta existe?
<Danniel-Lara> tem o kernel-headers instalado ? se não só instala que funciona
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> Esta instalado
<pauloolhos> Ultima versão
<DavyS> pauloolhos:   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<pauloolhos> linux-headers-2.6.35-32-generic já é a versão mais nova.
<DavyS> pauloolhos: executa esse comando aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/853167/
<DavyS> e tenta denovo
<SourceForge> Opa, boa tarde pessoal
<SourceForge> to com um server Ubuntu 11.04 q ta dando q esta em modo read-only, como faco para entrar em modo normal, ? pq assim nao ta ativando rede nada
<DavyS> pauloolhos: conseguiu?
<pauloolhos> DavYs
<pauloolhos> quando realizei o comando obtive esse retorno; ln: criando ligação simbólica "/lib/modules/2.6.35-32-generic/build/include/linux/autoconf.h": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<pauloolhos> nao sei se esta correto
<pauloolhos> Ao instalar novamente mesmo erro
<DavyS> pauloolhos: o arquivo /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build/include/generated/autoconf.h existe?
<pauloolhos> o diretorio lib/modules/ e varias pasta sim
<pauloolhos> o diretorio /build/include/generated/autoconf.h nao existe
<Danniel-Lara> tu instalou o build-essential ?  apt-get install build-essential
<SourceForge> como posso desabilitar um servico pela linha de comando
<pauloolhos> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<pauloolhos> build-essential já é a versão mais nova.
<pauloolhos> Danniel
<pauloolhos> Ja é a versao atual
<Danniel-Lara> ok tranquilo
<DavyS> SourceForge: killall nome do serviço ou kill PID
<SourceForge> DavyS: isso mata o processo , quero desabilitar para na proxima reboot ele ficar down
<Danniel-Lara> SourceForge: use o sysv-rc-conf ; apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<SourceForge> alguem sabe me dizer como salva a edicao de uma entrada no grub, adicionei  "init=/bin/bash" mas nao salva ?
<SourceForge> Danniel-Lara: ok
<SourceForge> Danniel-Lara: vou instalar
<Danniel-Lara> SourceForge:  depois só executa o comando sysv-rc-conf , e pronto é muito fácil e prático
<SourceForge> Danniel-Lara: blz, obrigado, sabe como salvou uma eciao do grub, adicionei  "init=/bin/bash" e preciso salvar para o sistema arrancar com essa config
<Danniel-Lara> SourceForge: bom isso eu não sei fazer , desculpe
<SourceForge> Danniel-Lara: blz, valeu
<DavyS> SourceForge: ta falando em atualizar o grub?
<SourceForge> DavyS: o server Ubuntu 11.04 travou na inicializacao do winbind e nao inicia a maquina, ai tentei entrar em modo interativo para pular as entradas mas nao aceita o comando, ai to tentando adicionar  "init=/bin/bash" na entrada do grub para arrancar com essa opcao para ver se consigo desabilitar os servicos q estao impedindo de levantar o sistema, mas nao consigo salvar a alteracao do grub
<DavyS> SourceForge: não sei se entendi bem, mas oq você quer seria atualizar a configuração do grub? se for use o sudo update-grub
<SourceForge> DavyS: nao é atualizacao do grub, logo na inicializacao do sistema, no primeiro carregamento do Grub eu to editando para adicionar  "init=/bin/bash", mas nao salva a configuracao
<SourceForge> é isso q preciso salvar a configuracao da linha do Grub editado
<pauloolhos> Dav
<DavyS> pauloolhos: ?
<rafael> Por favor alguem sabe como fazer o leitor de cartão de memoria funcionar ?
<UdontKnow> ae
<DavyS> o.o
<UdontKnow> DavyS: ?
<DavyS> UdontKnow: ??
<UdontKnow> DavyS: ??? ganhei
<DavyS> lol
<DavyS> okay ;(
<UdontKnow> bao?
<DavyS> s
<xispirito> eae
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-23
<SourceForge> Ola amigos, como eu posso descompactar um arquivo tar.gz mantendo as permissoes originais ?
<SourceForge> vi q a opcao tar -p deveria fazer isso, mas para compactar tudo bem, e para descompactar com as permissoes originais ?
<UdontKnow> que tipo de permissoes? vc ta falando de bits de permissao, dono(usuario/grupo), permissoes estendidas, o que?
<UdontKnow> seu tar foi gravado com usuario/grupo numerico ou texto?
<SourceForge> UdontKnow: dono(usuario/grupo) o chmod padrao
<UdontKnow> e basicamente o que vc ta pedindo tem no manual do tar :)
<SourceForge> UdontKnow: meu tar foi gravado no padrao tar-zcvf
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: nao existe "chmod padrao" :)
<SourceForge> UdontKnow: existe sim, digo o chmod padrao, as permissoes atuais dos arquivos no momento da compctacao
<SourceForge> tentei executar tar -zxfp arquivo.tar.gz e deu erro
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: isso nao e "chmod padrao" :)
<UdontKnow> que erro?
<SourceForge> tar (child): p: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<SourceForge> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<SourceForge> tar: Child returned status 2
<SourceForge> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<SourceForge> tirando o -p descompacta mas as permissoes, tchau, tchau
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: voce LEU a primeira linha do seu "erro"? hahahhaa
<SourceForge> li sim, mas o arquivo esta no diretorio
<SourceForge> tanto q eu disse q sem a opcao -p descompacta normal
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: se voce for ler a manpage do tar, -f exige o nome do arquivo imediatamente apos o f, entao vc ta mandando ele ler o arquivo "p". so precisa saber ler, nem precisa saber como funciona
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: tar (child): p: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: ta claro que ele ta reclamando que o arquivo "p" nao existe
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: po, assim fica foda :/
<SourceForge> ah ok, nao sabia q o -f exige logo apos o nome do arquivo, so li que -f - especifica o arquivo tar a ser usado;
<SourceForge> nao que o mesmo deveria ser logo apos a indicacao
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: entao voce nao leu a manpage
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: manpage (ou info page no caso das coisas GNU) e o lugar certo de aprender como funciona
<SourceForge> UdontKnow: foi mal amigo, li sim, mas sempre expecifco o -f no final e ja vem nome do arquivo, ocorreu isso das permissoes e adicionei no fim
<UdontKnow> SourceForge: o resto eh site de gambiarra ou dica, que vc so deve ler depois de saber usar a ferramenta :)
<SourceForge> UdontKnow: agradeco amigo
<[kernel]> Boa Noite. ;)
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite a Todos
<Rodnn> boa noite!
<barna> boa
<pauloolhos> Estou a instalar o VMware 2.0.2 noo ubuntu 10.10. er
<pauloolhos> e estou me deparando com o seguinte erro:
<pauloolhos> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<pauloolhos> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<pauloolhos> Fico Agradescido
<Roud-rik> pauloolhos: build-essential e  linux-headers foi instalado?
<barna> caspeta! o kra pergunta e num responde!
<barna> ai pesquiso, acho o a solução e caba sai!
<barna> te conta viu!
<barna> depois tem gente q ainda xinga nois
 * g3rr31r0 salta
<zer0ne> Yutaka: :)
<xispirito> isso é hora lol
<zer0ne> fala ae xispirito
<zer0ne> kkkkkkk
<zer0ne> trabalho hoje
<zer0ne> acordar cedo faz parte
<zer0ne> infelizmente
<xispirito> é, eu daqui a pouco saio também
<zer0ne> vou nessa... até mais xispirito bom dia e bom trabalho
<xispirito> falo zer0ne
<zer0ne> Yutaka: não suma
<zer0ne> fui
<SourceForge> Ola amigos, o servidor atualizou para versao 11.10 e o myslq q antes aceitava tanto tabelas InnoDB e MyISAM, agora so ta aceitando criar tabelas MyISAM, como faço para que aceite os dois tipos de tabelas normalmente ?
<HotBit> preciso ajuda com isso: sudo aptitude install seahorse-plugins    não consigo instalar esse plugin
<spiga> as vezes vc tem que adicionar o repositorio
<spiga> que contenha essa lib
<HotBit> spiga: nao sei como instalar
<spiga> qual erro ta dando
<spiga> quando vc digita esse comando
<HotBit> spiga: quero so o plugin, o seahorse acho que ja ta instalado
<spiga> certo mas quando vc digita sudo aptitude install seahorse-plugins  retorna algum erro?
<HotBit> spiga: Nenhuma versão candidata para seahorse-plugins
<Daekdroom> seahorse-plugins não é um pacote que existe nos repositórios do Ubuntu.
<HotBit> spiga: estou tentando criar pastas com chave
<spiga> mano e so achar 1 repositorio com esse pacote.. e adicionar ele na sua lista ..
<HotBit> spiga: nao menor ideia sobre que repo adicionar e nem como
<HotBit> gir1.2-cryptui-0.0 - GObject introspection data for the Seahorse CryptUI library libcryptui-dev - UI library for DBUS functions exported by seahorse (development)
<HotBit> libcryptui0a - UI library for DBUS functions exported by seahorse
<HotBit> seahorse - GNOME front end for GnuPG
<Daekdroom> Primeiramente, de onde você tirou que esse pacote seahorse-plugins contém o que você quer?
<HotBit> da web
<HotBit> darouca: eu preciso criptografar uma pasta
<HotBit> ops
<Daekdroom> E a página onde você viu isso falava especificamente do Ubuntu?
<HotBit> Daekdroom:  eu preciso criptografar uma pasta
<HotBit> http://www.paulocotta.com/2010/06/criptografia-pgp-no-ubuntu.html
<HotBit> Daekdroom: quando ao seahorse nao lembro mais
<HotBit> Daekdroom: fechar  uma pasta com senha
<spiga> HotBit: http://www.google.com.br/search?ix=seb&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=seahorse-plugins+repositorio#hl=pt-BR&sa=X&ei=7y9GT4P5BNPjggf4zI2NDg&ved=0CBoQBSgA&q=seahorse-plugins+repository+ubuntu&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=2f8af8cf59258054&ix=seb&biw=1280&bih=619
<HotBit> spiga: nada, nao funciona
<HotBit> spiga: adicionei repositorio mas nao instala ainda
<spiga> deve estar faltando alguma coisa ainda
<spiga> vc colocou repositorio
<HotBit> sim
<spiga> depois deu sudo aptitude update
<spiga> e depois tentou instalar
<HotBit> spiga: baixei e  executei o .deb
<HotBit> n
<HotBit> ah
<spiga> se vc baixou o arquivo .deb via download
<spiga> e dieferente...
<HotBit> spiga:  falta sudo aptitude update
<spiga> do que baixar por repositorio
<HotBit> O pacote seahorse-plugins não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote. Isto pode significar que o pacote está faltando, ficou obsoleto ou está disponível somente a partir de outra fonte
<moskvat> salve pessoas
<rafaelsoaresbr> ô
<moskvat> preciso de um help fodástico, estou tentando fazer um failover adsl. 1º como priorizar o link 1 ? -2º porque as regras do fw somem? estou usando ip route
<spiga> moskvat: usa o pfsense... e um firewall muito simples e facil de configurar e tudo em modo grafico...
<moskvat> spiga, o problema é que tenho de fazer funcionar no centos ou debian senão tenho de mudar um monte de coisas na estrutura
<moskvat> ainda vou virar chefe para não passar por esses apuros!!!
<gabezao> :D
<Meyer> boa ideia? fiz isso alguns anos atr?s, moskvat.. kkkkk
<moskvat> hora de testar vamos ver se funfa
<moskvat> eh parcialmente funcionando
<gabezao> ;)
<servidor> Ola
<servidor> Alguem ja instalou vmware-server 2.0.2
<SourceForge> moskvat: o q precisa para fazer um failover como vc esta usando ?
<moskvat> SourceForge, priorizar o link 1 e descobrir porque ao trocar de link as regras do fw somem ficando só MASQUERADE
<SourceForge> moskvat: sao dois links adsl ?
<moskvat> sim
<moskvat> gvt embratel
<SourceForge> entendi
<moskvat> um dinamico e o outro estático
<SourceForge> moskvat: ve se te ajuda http://www.zivtech.com/blog/setting-ip-failover-heartbeat-and-pacemaker-ubuntu-lucid
<gabezao> moskvat,
<gabezao> ao pegar ip no estatico, acho que o dhclient limpa
<gabezao> as regras de firewall.
<gabezao> *dinamico
<moskvat> olha o teste que fiz
<moskvat> www.websolutti.com.br/dw/out-3.ogv
<moskvat> quando o link 1 está sem internet o link 2 passa a funcionar, mas quando o link 1 volta ele fica no link 2
<gabezao> certo
<gabezao> qual o script?
<gabezao> de teste
<gabezao> poasta ele no pastbin
<gabezao> só falta ajustar o script moskvat
<gabezao> e pra subir como "serviço" (nao como dameon)
<gabezao> você cria um script no init.d
<SourceForge> moskvat: o q vc usa para detectar se o link 1 caiu e ai vai para link 2, como fazer esse esquema, eu tava querendo fazer o mesmo, mas o link q te mandei é no caso de maquinas em cluster, s euma maquina flha a outra segura, mas quero fazer com o link no server principal
<moskvat> cara
<moskvat> ip route
<moskvat> só isso
<gabezao> ip route + shell script
<gabezao> sobe as 2 inferfaces
<gabezao> ping atraves de cada 1
<gabezao> faz os testes e roda as alterações
<SourceForge> gabezao: entendi, mas tem algum exemplo na net, so acho para server em cluster, cai o primeiro vai pro segundo, ...
<moskvat> não usei o ping não
<gabezao> SourceForge,
<moskvat> me parece que o kernel de alguma forma consegue identificar quando o link não tem resposta
<gabezao> e como é feito o teste moskvat ?
<gabezao> com qual comando?
<moskvat> nenhum
<gabezao> ??
<moskvat> apenas adiciono table no rt_table
<gabezao> sim, mas pra subir o link default, nao preciso de script?
<gabezao> me passa o script.
<moskvat> nesse caso sim
<moskvat> o ip route é que faz tudo isso
<moskvat> adiciona os ips, rotas e cria as entrada na rt_tables
<gabezao> sim, mas o teste?
<gabezao> que aquele script que fica na tela direita
<gabezao> de link ativo, link nao ativo
<gabezao> SourceForge,
<moskvat> nao
<gabezao> http://www.tinotapa.com.br/2010/01/redundancia-de-links-com-iproute-no_2419.html
<moskvat> não usei isso não
<gabezao> me passa oq vc usou entao moskvat
<gabezao> pq vc falando, parece magica.
<moskvat> www.websolutti.com.br/dw/out-3.ogv
<gabezao> sim, ja vi
<gabezao> e aquele script la da direita?
<moskvat> mas é, fiquei impressionado a primeira vista
<SourceForge> moskvat: no seu video tem algo rodando a direita, q mostra a atividade dos links
<moskvat> basicamente
<moskvat> tem não o script roda apenas uma vez
<gabezao> SourceForge, te passo os scripts via e-mail.
<gabezao> qual é?
<gabezao> e qual é esse script q roda apenas 1 vez moskvat ?
<moskvat> o que estou tentando terminar
<gabezao> então, passa pra eu ver como é feito o teste
<gabezao> :D
<moskvat> www.websolutti.com.br/dw/out.ogv
<gabezao> mas o script amigo, o codigo.
<SourceForge> gabezao: achei esse link, o que acha, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man4/lagg.4freebsd.html
<gabezao> interessante SourceForge
<gabezao> vou da ruma lida depois
<gabezao> parece bonding
<SourceForge> tambem achei interessante, mas vou no seu script
<SourceForge> gabezao: valeu :-) ainda nem vi, mas tava lendo pelo link q me passou
<infocus> =(
<infocus> promoção relampago..
<infocus> dificil achar essas promos q tem notebook i3 por menos de 1200
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém sabe me dizer que no inkscape tem como rotacionar um grupo de objetos sem que esses sejam rotacionados?  Tipo cadeirinha de roda gigante.
<EduardeCalibal> me dizer se...
<EduardeCalibal> Eles iriam apenas se mover ao redor do eixo de rotação mantendo a mesma distância do centro.
<infocus> acho q isso tem a ver com group
<EduardeCalibal> Ali na rotação tem o contrário, tem como aplicar individualmente a cada objeto, mas o que quero é o contrário.
<EduardeCalibal> Quero que não aplique aos objetos mas que o grupo todo seja rotacionado mas os objetos não.
<infocus> rotacionar separado faz cada um girar no proprio eixo, se for agrupado todos usam um eixo comum
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas todos rotacionam.
<EduardeCalibal> Quero que não rotacionem.
<infocus> acho q não tem isso no inkscape
<infocus> se tiver tem q fazer um script python
<JulinBM> Sou novo por aqui, mas estou gostando do Ubuntu!
<SourceForge> gabezao: ta ai ? pode me tirar uma duvida no script
<EduardeCalibal> SourceForge, que tipo de script?
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: o amigo gabezao me passou 2 scripts para failover de conexao, redundancia de links, mas to na duvida pq tem umas paradas q nao entendi, mas logo mais ele aparece por aqui
<SourceForge> EduardeCalibal: mas valeu msm assim
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.
<gam> olá
<gam> estou com um problema com o xumbutu tem alguem que possa me ajudar?
<gam> não sei as regras só quero ajuda
<gam> estou cançada de re-instalar o ubumtu toda hora
<gam> pede para atualizar e depois dá pau
<gam> alguem pode me ajudar?
<rafaelsoaresbr> que mensagem de erro aparece gam?
<gam> nenhuma
<rafaelsoaresbr> ?! então, como é esse "pau"?
<gam> da primeira vez apareceu que não podia iniciar no modo grafico acho
<gam> tentei as opçoes de recuperação q ele dá
<gam> ele não entra em nenhuma
<gam> então eu fui para a linha de texto
<gam> logim
<rafaelsoaresbr> na hora de instalar escolha não instalar codecs e atualizações
<gam> sorry
<gam> escolhi
<gam> depois fiquei alguns dias aceitando ele instalar as atualizações
<gam> coloquei
<gam> coisas dentro dele que não salvei ainda
<gam> casso contrario re-instalava denovo na boa
<gam> mas ele pediu para atualizar
<gam> aceitei
<gam> ele ficou algum tempo instalando atualizações
<gam> aí pediu para re-iniciar
<gam> mas na hora de reiniciar parou
<gam> travou a tela
<gam> eu cliquei ele informou para re-iniciar manualmente
<gam> depois não entro mais
<gam> ele aparece uma tela dizendo que não reconhece drives
<gam> video
<gam> audio
<gam> etc
<gam> aí na telinha pequena tem opção de recuperação
<gam> mas trava
<gam> opção de restaurar drives nada, volta para a tela anterior como se eu nunca tivesse feito nada
<gam> não conheço olinux direito
<gam> a unica opção que ele realmenta aceita é uma linha de comando
<gam> então
<gam> fui em um dos unicos comandos que conheço
<gam> sudo apt-get
<gam> li as informações pensei
<gam> se colocar upgrade depois  install talvez funcione
<gam> ele estava instalando com um (temporizador não sei nome) com tempo de 34 min restantes quando a tela sumiu
<gam> nada
<gam> como se omonitor não reconhecesse mais nada
<gam> e agora
<gam> como salvo os arquivos?
<gabezao> monologo interessante
<gam> posso re-instalar
<gam> mas queria saolvar antes
<rafaelsoaresbr> gam: tenta o comando sudo "dpkg --configure -a"
<gam> vlw
<gam> vlw rafaelsoaresbr
<gam> rsrsrs gabezao
<rafaelsoaresbr> alías "sudo dpkg --configure -a" rsrs
<gam> um minuto vou tentar
<gam> alias re-iniciei e a tela que aparece é "ubumtu está iniciando em modo de texto"
<gam> sua tela, placa de video, e configuração de teclado não pode ser detectada corretamente
<gam> dpkg: aviso: thereś no installed package matching -a
<gam> e agora?
<rafaelsoaresbr> :-\
<gam> rafaelsoaresbr como salvo os arquivos para um pen drive ou cd?
<rafaelsoaresbr> gam: tenta ainda "sudo apt-get -f install"
<gam> sem problemas em re-instalar o linux se puder salvar o que fiz antes
<rafaelsoaresbr> coloca o pendrive e vê se ele é montado automaticamente
<Yalion> alguem ae está conseguindo utilizar o anon-proxy normalmente?
<gam> 0 pacotes novos 0 pacotes novos instalados 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados
<rafaelsoaresbr> gam: depois usa o comando "cp -r /diretorio/origem /diretorio/destino" para copiar os arquivos.
<gam> tem um dir no linux?
<rafaelsoaresbr> gam: ls
<gam> acho que o pen drive foi reconhecido mas não sei qual seria o diretório origem dentro da pasta principal e da area de trabalho
<rafaelsoaresbr> gam: /~/Área de trabalho
<rafaelsoaresbr> gam: a pasta principal é /home/<nome_do_usuario>/
<gam> tentei
<rafaelsoaresbr> gam: daí vc vai precisar navegar nas pastas e ver o que precisa copiar, talvez a pasta download"
<gam> acho que no dos seria cd:\ ...\..\pasta \
<rafaelsoaresbr> o pendrive é montado dentro da pasta /media/<algum_nome_aqui>/ ;-)
<gam> aqui não consigo entrar na pasta para saber o conteudo
<gam> o ls funcionou
<rafaelsoaresbr> no linux é cd também
<gam> mas como entro na area mas cd o que?
<gam> não sei qual é a do cd nem a principal
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas você vai copiar é pro pendrive certo?
<gam> é
<gam> mas não tudo que não cabe
<rafaelsoaresbr> considerando que "gam" seja o teu nome de usuário então: cd /home/gam/
<rafaelsoaresbr> depois: ls
<gam> isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> temos que saber onde o pendrive foi montado. então: cd /media
<rafaelsoaresbr> depois ls:
<gam> aruivo ou diretório não encontrado
<rafaelsoaresbr> cd /mnt
<rafaelsoaresbr> ls
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem alguma coisa em mnt?
<gam> mnt$
<gam> e agora?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ls
<gam> ls não aparece nada
<gam> outra linha de comando igual
<rafaelsoaresbr> deveria existir o diretório /media
<gam> nada
<rafaelsoaresbr> tens que montar o pendrive então :-\
<gam> como?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<rafaelsoaresbr> supondo que o pendrive seja o "sdb"
<gam> a device can be given dy a name, say / dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom, or by a ......................
<gam> tem muita coisaescrita
<rafaelsoaresbr> tenta com sdc1 ou sdd1
<gam> o quedevo olhar?
<gam> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> não deveria mostrar mensagem alguma :-)
<gam> com o sdc1 aparece
<gam> mount: o dispositivo especial /dev/sdc1 não existe
<gam> ;<
<gam> ;<
<gam> mem  fazer cara dechoro lembro
<gam> droga
<gam> desculpa
<rafaelsoaresbr> :-D
<gam> :<
<rafaelsoaresbr> desiste, inicia pelo liveCD
<gam> colocar o dvd de instalação e iniciar por ele?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eu também apanhei pra instalar o Ubuntu, já foi-se os tempos bons.
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim
<rafaelsoaresbr> Esse Unity demora uma eternidade no liveCD
<gam> da ultima vez que fiz isso não apareceram os arquivos antigos.mas ok lá vou eu!
<rafaelsoaresbr> gam: escolha "Testar o sistema ..." e insira o pendrive
<rafaelsoaresbr> Aí copie os arquivos pro pendrive e instale de novo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> É bom colocar o diretório /home numa partição exclusiva
<rafaelsoaresbr> dessa forma você não precisaria se preocupar em perder os arquivos.
<gam> espera aí
<rafaelsoaresbr> :-D
<gam> demorei finalizando a instalação em outro pc e o q está com problemas iniciou automaticamente a primeira opção "testar sem instalar", então espera um pouquinho por favor
<rafaelsoaresbr> okay
<gam> ele vai ter que entrar para que eu possa sair e fazer o que vc falou
<gam> testar sistema?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim
<gam> testar memoria
<gam> não tem testar siatema
<rafaelsoaresbr> deixa a opção padrão
<rafaelsoaresbr> ele vai iniciar e depois vai perguntar se quer testar o sistema sem instalar ou só instalar
<gam> já era cliquei em testar memória apareceu uma tela azul
<gam> acho que terei que esperar
<gam> desculpe
<gam> pass 13%
<gam> test 89%
<gam> test#4
<gam> testting 2048m - 2943m 2943m
<rafaelsoaresbr> só aperta ctrl+alt+del
<rafaelsoaresbr> deixa ele iniciar pelo DVD normalmente
<gam> esperimentar sem instalar
<gam> instalar?
<gam> verificar defeitos
<gam> testar memoria?
<gam> iniciar pelo promeirodisco rigido
<gam> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> experimentar
<gam> e agora?
<rafaelsoaresbr> agora vai iniciar o sistema, depois você vai copiar teus arquivos pro pendrive
<gam> já disse que tentei isso
<gam> não aparece nada que está no pc
<gam> tem alguma forma de ver os arquivos?
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas é porque você não montou
<gam> montou o que?
<gam> o pc
<rafaelsoaresbr> o disco rígido.
<gam> haaaa
<gam> como faço isso?
<rafaelsoaresbr> é só abrir o gerenciador de arquivos e vai ter na esquerda o ícone dele.
<rafaelsoaresbr> :-D
<gam> o umbutu é bonitinho mas eu queria o restaurar sistema dowindows nessa hora
<rafaelsoaresbr> kkk, exatamente
<rafaelsoaresbr> só isso o que falta
<gam> gerenciador de arquivos tem certeza?
<rafaelsoaresbr> é, ele vai estar na barra lateral.
<gam> ele abre uma pasta ubumtu
<rafaelsoaresbr> isso, aí deve ter no lado esquerdo o ícone do teu disco rígido.
<gam> tem 2 discos rigidos mas nenhum dos dois tá aparecendo nada diferente
<gam> sorry
<gam> achei
<gam> tenho como colocardireto em dvd a partir daqui?
<gam> não parece necessário por no pen drive
<gam> posso salvar os arquivos
<rafaelsoaresbr> porque não parece necessário?
<gam> porque o pen drive é meu
<gam> os cds para backup são do gam
<gam> mas se eu não puder fazerr isso porque o dvd de instalação está no drive é a questão
<rafaelsoaresbr> Se você já tem uma cópia de segurança então só reinstala o sistema. :-)
<gam> não tenho era essa a questão
<gam> tenho cds virgens
<rafaelsoaresbr> Você está usando um LivePen né?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Rsrs
<gam> o q é livepen?
<rafaelsoaresbr> você iniciou o PC pelo pendrive?
<gam> não?
<gam> não
<gam> pelo dvd
<gam> só há um drive
<gam> duvida
<rafaelsoaresbr> Então salva os arquivos que você precisará para dentro do pendrive
<gam> ok
<gam> Vlw rafael obs meu nome é amarlei
<rafaelsoaresbr> Depois na hora da instalação crie três partições: uma partição raiz "/" uma para o diretório pessoal "/home" e outra "swap".
<gam> posso te add no msn para qualque ajuda futura?
<gam> ein?
<gam> 3
<gam> como faço
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dessa forma se precisar reinstalar o sistema não vai precisar fazer backup de novo.
<rafaelsoaresbr> rafaelsoaresbr@hotmail.com
<rafaelsoaresbr> Vou sair agora Amarlei. Vou pra casa almoçar rsrs.
<gam> vc está em casa ou em algum lugar que possa esperar eu salvar
<gam> buaáá
<gam> ok
<gam> almoça e volta/
<gam> ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Você vai escolher "Particionamento manual", tenho certeza que o pessoal aqui vai ajudar você também.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eu estou no trabalho :-D
<gam> grata
<gam> vlw mesmo
<rafaelsoaresbr> Por nada, fui...
<gam> estou te add no msn me aceita ok?
<rafaelsoaresbr> ok
<rafaelsoaresbr> mas eu costumo sempre conectar por aqui.
<UdontKnow> ae
<RenatoSilva> LjL: are you Brazilian?
<LjL> RenatoSilva: no
<danilo> ajuda sobre TOR
<danilo> ...
<zequeiroz> hello word
<zequeiroz> people
<zequeiroz> boa noite pessoal
<Driver> Driver ajuda placa de video
<Driver> <Driver>
<Driver>  Driver ajuda placa de video
<Driver> ajuda eu algm
<claudio-tux> boa
<Driver> drive placa de video s3 onboard como instalo ...
<zequeiroz> é noís
<Driver> ta foda de consegui
<Driver> eu to meio caminhi andado ja
<zequeiroz> qual plc de video vc tem
<zequeiroz> ?
<Driver> s3 onboard
<zequeiroz> pootz
<zequeiroz> savage
<Cesar_Augusto> e Driver os drivers de video ou melhor a placa de video onboard não deve ficar tão boa aqui no ubuntu não
<Cesar_Augusto> pois eu acho que o suporte de quase todos os hardwares ficam em geral melhor no windows ... por causa do lobby desgraçado auhae
<Cesar_Augusto> driver está se achando ai ? dá uma procurada no forum do ubuntu :D
<Ricardo__> diz q ta legal os testes com win 8 ne
<Ricardo__> mas ta mto cru ainda
<Cesar_Augusto> win8 se usar aquela interface tosca nem precisam me falar em comprar auheuahe
<Ricardo__> eu tb nao gosto
<Ricardo__> mas tava vendo os testes
<Cesar_Augusto> interface muito tosca ... ele e o ubuntu fazendo estas transições retardadas , no meu ver sem pé nem cabeça para desktop
<Ricardo__> ta rodando ate em atom
<Cesar_Augusto> eu tenho o win8 aqui para desenvolvedor baixar mês passado se me lembro bem
<Cesar_Augusto> hum
<Cesar_Augusto> interessante estes esquemas de tentarem acompanhar o linux e tal
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... não gostei da interface e pelo que li vão ter 2 interfaces
<Cesar_Augusto> bem que o ubuntu poderia fazer o mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto> pois não estou com a minima vontadade de usar o ubuntu com aquela interface
<Cesar_Augusto> tambem :(
<Driver> vi um artigo no baixaki que a microsoft atraves do win 8 vai pode controla tudo o q vai ser instalado
<Ricardo__> é vero
<Ricardo__> pra mim o unity
<Ricardo__> ta mto ruim de se adaptar
<Driver> no pc de quem tive rodando o 8
<Ricardo__> por isso por enquanto vo ficar no debian com gnome 2 mesmo
<Ricardo__> mais tarde veremos o destino
<Ricardo__> vo ter q migrar nao adianta
<Ricardo__> Driver, provavel q seja mais chato pros crackers tb
<Driver> Ricardo ' certeza mano
<newclimb> boa noite
<Ricardo__> bom se é pra usar modo classico sem o tal do metro
<newclimb> pessoal como faço para imprimir varios arquivos pelo terminal?
<Ricardo__> quem usa windows melhor ficar no 7 mesmo
<newclimb> tenho uma pasta com uns 10 docs e queria imprimir todos eles
<newclimb> sem ter que abrir cada um
<newclimb> ping?
<newclimb> ola
<newmar> pessoal como faço para imprimir varios arquivos que tenho em uma pasta via terminal sem precisar abri-los para pedir a impressao?
<claudio-tux> bo
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como muda essa tela roxa ridicula na inicialização do Ubuntu 11.10?
<newmar> pessoal como faço para imprimir varios arquivos que tenho em uma pasta via terminal sem precisar abri-los para pedir a impressao?
<Cesar_Augusto> (21:28:26) claudio-tux: alguem sabe como muda essa tela roxa ridicula na inicialização do Ubuntu 11.10?   kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> o ubuntu deveria se concentrar em coisas realmente uteis ... pois na minha visão está mudança ou busca po novo padrão ali é voltada para tablet ... usar algo assim em desktop é ruim demais
<Cesar_Augusto> mas ... é bem simples de resolver ... não uso .
<newmar> tenho tentado usar o lpr * para impressao mas imprime tudo desconfigurado
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> os caras da canonical tao perdendo a mao
<claudio-tux> muitas firulas
<claudio-tux> olha o 12 como ta
<Guest98933> kkkkkkk
<claudio-tux> MEU DEUS
<Guest98933> yes
<newmar> alguem sabe como imprimo varios arquivos .jpg com lpr sem alterar a configuraçao do doc e imprimir um por pagina?
<easy> ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-24
<aguitel> tem algem no florianopolis ?
<infocus> alguem tem notebook com e-350?
<Guest57767> boa noite
<Guest57767> alguem poderia me ajudar por favor?
<Roud-rik> Guest57767: o que precisa
<Guest57767> bem..
<Guest57767> eu instalei o Kubuntu 11.10 e baixei o drive da minha placa de video
<Guest57767> fiz o passo a psso do site onde desinstalo o nouveau
<Guest57767> mas n deu certo
<Guest57767> diz q o nouveau ainda esta sendo usado pelo sistema
<Guest57767> eu queria instalar o driver da nvidia pois dizem q é melhor
<Nardeli> To quebrando a cabeça com o linux aqui
<Nardeli> Oo
<toter> Tenho uma pergunta...
<toter> antes de fazer um mega upgrade ou algo estúpido que vai destruir a minha instalação do linux...
<toter> eu faço um snapshot do sistema
<toter> não deu certo, volto do jeito que era antes em menos de 5 minutos
<toter> mas eu faço isso usando o VMWare Fusion, no meu mac
<toter> o VMWare controla os snapshots
<toter> tem algum programa nativo para o linux que faz esses snapshots?
<carlos_> alguem sabe instalar o driver da nvidia no kubuntu 11.10?
<carlos_> Qual o melhor entre os seguintes: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu e Lubuntu?
<sLevin> Alguém aí saka como instalar driver de video em dispositivo SIS 771 ?????? desejo usar resolução 1400x900....
<sLevin> PLZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<sLevin> Carlos >>> procura ler o suficiente sobre as características de cada ditro na web...
<sLevin> baseado nisso vc escolhe a melhor para você
<carlos_> soh vi diferença grafica
<sLevin> .
<sLevin> .
<sLevin> .
<sLevin> SIS 771 FDP....
<carlos_> se bem q no Ubuntu instalei minha placa de video em 5 min... no kubuntu to o dia todo aki tentando e na oconsigo
<flayke> Oi
<flayke> Oi
<flayke> Boa noite
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<marcosroriz> olá pessoal
<marcosroriz> eu ainda estou usando o ubuntu natty (11.04) porque acho que a transição completa de bibliotecas (gtk2->gtk3) no oneiric (11.10) gerou muitos bugs. Queria saber qual é o 'estado' atual do oneiric, i.e., se está com mto bugs, etc.
<chilicuil> oi minha gente =), eu preciso do arquivo ~.local/share/adium/message-styles para empathy no Ubuntu 11.10, alguem pode ajudarme?
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe dizer pq o conky aqui so funciona no terminal ?
<l_pottersky> !paste
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia a Todos
<pauloolhos> Tenho um ubuntu 10.10.
<pauloolhos> Ele inicia normalmente.
<pauloolhos> Mas quando pesso para reiniciar ele nao consgue.
<pauloolhos> Contanria com ajuda de voces na altura do possivel.
<pauloolhos> Bom dia a todos.
<edu_> pauloolhos já deu uma olhada nos logs
<edu_> pra ver o porque ele não consegue reiniciar?
<edu_> tentou reiniciar via terminal?
<Rodnn> al4nc4ds, tu ainda vive cara
<Rodnn> rs
<pauloolhos> como verifico os logs
<OLS> uau sala cheia
<edu_> pangolin no terminal
<edu_> cat /var/log/messages
<edu_> ou melhor
<edu_> tail -f /var/log/messages
<edu_> e da um reset pra ver o que aparece
<Rodnn> eu instalei o ubuntu pelo windows, acho que deve ter sido dentro da mesma partição windows
<Rodnn> agora quero deletar windows e ficar só com o ubuntu, tem como fazer tudo isso por aqui
<Rodnn> ?
<Rodnn> pelo ubuntu?
<rafaeelsoaresbr> Rodnn: se você instalou dentro do windows não vai poder apagar o windows, só se reinstalar o ubuntu da maneira convencional.
<Rodnn> rafaeelsoaresbr, obrigado
<pauloolhos> Edu
<pauloolhos> Qual o comando para verificar o log
<Rodnn> bom então quero saber como faço pra visualizar e mover os arquivos em outras partições, visto que não aparecem aqui...
<rafaeelsoaresbr> Rodnn: a partição "C:\" do windows fica no diretório "/host"
<rafaeelsoaresbr> Rodnn: as demais partições devem aparecer normalmente.
<Rodnn> rafaeelsoaresbr, não aparecem normalmente o problema é esse... quero passar algumas pastas para uma partição e não vejo a partição para mover os arquivos...
<rafaeelsoaresbr> Rodnn: você está se referindo a partição "D:\" etc...?
<Rodnn> exato
<Rodnn> rafaeelsoaresbr, correto.
<rafaeelsoaresbr> então, deveria aparecer listada no lado esquerdo do gerenciador de arquivos
<rafaeelsoaresbr> :-\
<rafaeelsoaresbr> Rodnn: dê uma olhada no diretório "/media"
<Rodnn> ok
<Rodnn> rafaeelsoaresbr, nada... =/
<rafaeelsoaresbr> Rodnn: estranho, tens o GParted instalado?
<Rodnn> to usando ele aqui
<Rodnn> na verdade nem sei usar abri pela primeira vez e to com medo de fazer besteira
<Rodnn> por isso to perguntando antes aqui rs
<Rodnn> quer que eu tire um print?
<rafaeelsoaresbr> pode ser
<rafaeelsoaresbr> Rodnn: tem a opção de montar a partição...
<Rodnn> bom eu sou leigo
<Rodnn> se poder me ajudar nisso
<Rodnn> ^^
<Rodnn> acho que esta tudo montado
<Rodnn> clico com o botão direito e não da opção de montar
<Rodnn> rafaeelsoaresbr, http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1302/gpartedrodnn.png
<rafaeelsoaresbr> abre o terminal e monta
<rafaeelsoaresbr> ..:
<rafaeelsoaresbr> "/dev/sda5" já está montada em "/host"
<rafaeelsoaresbr> falta montar o /dev/sda2
<rafaeelsoaresbr> no terminal digite: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Rodnn> pronto
<Rodnn> thanks
<rafaeelsoaresbr> welcome
<Rodnn> rafaeelsoaresbr,  me explica só essa partição na foto do gparted sda3
<Rodnn> o que é?
<Rodnn> está duplicado...
<Rodnn> não entendi
<rafaeelsoaresbr> "/sda3" é uma partição primária extendida, isso permite que você tenha mais que 4 partições num hd.
<rafaeelsoaresbr> através dela você pode criar vários discos lógicos dentro dessa partição extendida.
<rafaeelsoaresbr> sda1, sda2, sda3 e sda4 são partições primárias. sendo que uma delas pode ser estendida, ficando dentro dela as partições sda5, sda6, etc...
<Rodnn> rafaeelsoaresbr, acho que entendi
<Rodnn> rs
<Rodnn> vlw
<rafaeelsoaresbr> rs, dá uma googlada
<Rodnn> rafaeelsoaresbr, cansei de fazer isso ^^
<Rodnn> mas, valeu a sua ajuda já foi suficiente
<Rodnn> já to resolvendo meus problems
<rafaeelsoaresbr> :-P
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe dizer pq o conky aqui so funciona no terminal  e nao fica na area de trabalho?
<jonny> sou novato e preciso de umas ajudinhas com o gnome classic
<Rodnn> não estou conseguindo desmontar uma partição pelo gparted aparece essa mensagem depois: http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/5035/rodnngp.png
<Rafael_Neri> Rodnn verifica se voce não está utilizando algo que está nesta partição: como lendo um arquivo, executando algum programa e etc
<Rodnn> Rafael_Neri, seria mais facil listar e dar kill?
<Rodnn> porque não estou usando nada
<Rodnn> eu só preciso particionar um espaço para instalar o ubuntu e estou nessa luta desde ontem...
<Rodnn> rs
<Meyer> o dispositivo ainda est? em uso
<Rodnn> noob é uma desgraça...
<Rodnn> Meyer, deve estar pois sempre manda essa mensagem no gparted
<Meyer> alguma coisa vc esta usando dessa particao
<Meyer> com certeza
<Meyer> pode tentar um lsof
<Rafael_Neri> tenta "umount -l /dev/sda5"
<Rafael_Neri> Rodnn não esqueça de usar o sudo : "sudo umount -l /dev/sda5"
<Rodnn> ok
<Rodnn> Rafael_Neri, deu certo
<Rodnn> obrigado
<Rafael_Neri> Rodnn, de nada!
<Rodnn> Rafael_Neri, onde encontro um tutorial para instalar o ubuntu em outra partição? não estou usando um livecd que foi a unica opção que achei no site ubuntu brasil
<Rodnn> alguem me diz onde fica o instalador do ubuntu NO UBUNTU
<Rodnn> rs
<Rodnn> Meyer, pode me ajudar?
<Rodnn> como instalar ubuntu em nova partição?
<Rodnn> sem ter livecd
<Rodnn> ou liveusb?
<Target> Boa tarde! Estou com um notebook rodando ubuntu 11.10. Tentei configurar o teclado para que a acentuacao seja possivel, mas nao consegui. Alguem poderia me indicar em como configurar?
<Rafael_Neri> Olá Rodnn to voltando agora
<Rafael_Neri> pra abrir o instalador do ubuntu tente "sudo ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui"
<Rodnn> Rafael_Neri, desculpa a demora
<Rodnn> Rafael_Neri, to so resolvendo alguns assuntos aqui
<pauloolhos> oi
<infocus> isso é sem noção. Um HP pavillon E350 mais caro q um Acer i3 sandybridge...
<pauloolhos> Qual a difereça do dvd de instalaçao do ubuntu para o cd de instalaçao
<infocus> dvd deve ter mais programas junto
<pauloolhos> so programas mesmo tipo openoffice
<pauloolhos> Não Entendi
<infocus> q merda... as lojas por aqui só vendem esse HP pavillon E-350 mas muito caro, na mesma faixa de preço de um notebook com i3...
<Salinas-MG> olá amigos
<Salinas-MG> estou com um problema para acessar
<Salinas-MG> a pasta var/www
<Salinas-MG> diz que não é possivel exibir o conteúdo
<Salinas-MG> puedes me ajudar por favor
<Salinas-MG> hummm...
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-25
<zequeiroz> boa noite
<zequeiroz> pessoal
<UdontKnow> a moda agora eh formar frases com uma palavra so
<UdontKnow> "pessoal" -- heh
<Biww> fala ai pessoal
<zequeiroz> ea
<zequeiroz> meu
<zequeiroz> blz
<Biww> vo nessa bração todos
<infocus> to pensando se vale a pena um netbook com 11.6 polegadas
<infocus> AMD E450 é muito pior q i3, mas o peso não tem comparação, 1kg a menos
<Mr-CapsLock> _DS2_Minina_, e aí dayane
<_DS2_Minina_> olá
<_DS2_Minina_> Mr-CapsLock,  Quem é vc mesmo? rsrsrs
<Mr-CapsLock> =D
<_DS2_Minina_> Mr-CapsLock, :*
<Mr-CapsLock> _DS2_Minina_, ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Salinas-MG> olá amigos
<Salinas-MG> alugém on por aí
<Salinas-MG> estou tendo problemas
<Salinas-MG> para utilizar
<Salinas-MG> GTalk no Pidgin = erro
<Salinas-MG> ele sempre pede pra modificar a conta
<Salinas-MG> ou re-ativar
<Salinas-MG> minha nossa
<Salinas-MG> aff...
<Red27> navegador orca alguem já ouviu sobre ele... é uma boa opção ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola... Salinas-MG
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste con algún otro?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo uso Empathy...
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get purge pidgin
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get update
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo apt-get install empathy
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola Red27
<CarlosNeyPastor> he oido
<Red27> olá
<Red27> olá carlosNey
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿cómo estas?
<Red27> bien e tu
<CarlosNeyPastor> Bien, instalando Ubuntu en una virtual
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿tu?
<CarlosNeyPastor> sobre la pregunta que has hecho sobre Orca
<Red27> instalando uno win en VB
<CarlosNeyPastor> te recomiendo que uses Mozilla
<Red27> isto la pregunta
<Red27> no me gusta mozilla
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero ahora se queda sin soporte flash y el único que lo mantiene es Google Chrome
<Red27> eu usei por demasiado
<CarlosNeyPastor> Yo lo uso hace años y para mi esta muy bueno
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene algunos problemas con las traducciones pero nada grabe
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿chromium?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Red27: ¿y Konqueror que es el nativo de Kubuntu?
<Red27> buenas vou descargar konqueror
<CarlosNeyPastor> o tambien puedes usar seamonkey
<JoaoSantana> boa tarde, pessoALL.
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, Ubuntex ?
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, eu mesmo. Meu blog.
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, pena que vc encerrou as publicações né
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, é mesmo né? Mas estou vendo a possibilidade de reativá-lo.
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, obrigado. Você me deu o gás que eu precisava para reativar o Ubuntex.
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, kkkk foi?
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, eu vejo o Planeta Ubuntu meio devagar, e quando tem postagem é só do "Ubuntero" e do Claudio Novais
<Kazenin> eu publico também mas só gosto de postar coisas que realmente valham a pena
<Kazenin> no meu ponto de vista né?
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, sim, tu me deu um gás massa, cara. Já tava nos planos pro 12.04 _talvez_ voltar, mas vou adiantar pra já.
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, e é verdade, o Planeta anda um tanto parado.
<Kazenin> que isso pow, não falei nada não... heheheh
<Kazenin> mas é bom ver mais gente envolvida, postando
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, quanto a postar conteúdo, é isso que vale a pena. Postar coisa que as pessoas vão precisar.
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, parece que não, mas são as menores coisas que valem mesmo a pena.
<Kazenin> agora sim você falou tudo! "coisas que as pessoas vão precisar"
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, qual o teu blog?
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, softwarelivre-ac.org
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, tu é do AC. cara? de Rio Branco?
<Kazenin> sou de Belém na verdade, mas moro aqui
<Kazenin> mas já me considero Paracriano =D
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, massa! e tá no Ubuntu-AC tb?
<Kazenin> sim temos o grupo regional Ubuntu-br-ac
<Kazenin> mas resolvi mudar o blog antigo para sl-ac pq como aqui pouca gente curte Linux já seria fragmentar demais deixando somente Ubuntu
<Kazenin> daí abre-se espaço pra quem gosta de outras distros, etc
<Kazenin> antes era ubuntu-ac.org sim
<Kazenin> Linux é mais em governo (Federal) e em telecentros. O pessoal que trampa com Linux aqui são tudo "capa preta", escondem o jogo, sabe? então já é gerada uma dispersão muito grande. até pra se criar um evento o cara é trollado. Pra ajudar ninguém aparece, mas pra perturbar são uns 10 por m²
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, entreguei a liderança do UbuntuPE pelo mesmo motivo.
<JoaoSantana> 187 pessoas na lista do ubuntu-br-pe e não me aparece um pra ajudar num evento.
<Kazenin> e olha que aí no Nordeste Software Livre comanda
<JoaoSantana> no lançamento do oneiric, patrocinado pela Fuctura vieram cinco colegas, que já tão comigo de longa data
<JoaoSantana> comanda mas todo mundo quer bancar o black hat, nao fala com ninguém, é rivalzinho, tua distro é uma porcaria , a minha ruleia
<JoaoSantana> e por aí vai.
<JoaoSantana> como o pessoal de python é o mais ativo, eu tento juntar as coisas por aqui.
<JoaoSantana> pouca gente sabe o quanto ubuntu depende do python
<Kazenin> aqui é a mesma coisa
<Kazenin> consegui apoio da fuctura também pra fazer uma palestra aqui na maior faculdade do estado, a Uninorte, mas só tinha cara enchendo a paciencia o tempo inteiro enquanto o palestrante falava do Ubuntu e sobre o lançamento do 9.10 na época
<JoaoSantana> e olha que a ideia de loco team no ubuntu é ser suporte a outros grupos, pq a gente depende do kernel linux, do debian, do python, do inkscape...
<JoaoSantana> a fuctura é a maior patrocinadora do ubuntu no nordeste. aí me aparece socialistazinho que quer pregar que a fuctura é do mal.
<JoaoSantana> o negocio da fuctura é curso, claro que ela vai querer vender os cursos dela. que mal há nisso?
<Kazenin> eu fiz a minha UCP pela fuctura na época que vieram aqui
<JoaoSantana> mas aí nego acha ruim, e se evento tiver dedo da fuctura não vai.
<JoaoSantana> eu mando logo sifu.
<JoaoSantana> agora a modinha é falar mal da canonical.
<Kazenin> as pessoas não entendem que Linux é um modelo de negócio, e não somente uma filosofia
<UdontKnow> heh
<JoaoSantana> é isso aí. eu vejo que a canonical tá mostrando que é possivel ganhar dinheiro com linux vendendo suporte especializado e nego acha ruim isso.
<Kazenin> e o Linux (inclusive o Ubuntu) somente é o que é hoje porque há empresas "por trás" patrocinando
<UdontKnow> nao sei como anda o balanco da canonical, mas a redhat ganha bastante
<UdontKnow> mas cara
<UdontKnow> tenho amigos em varios estados que desistiram, motivos similares
<UdontKnow> eu resumo isso em "Ah, ta uma merda, mas eu tenho cerveja, carne, mulher e musica, entao foda-se"
<JoaoSantana> huahuahuahua
<JoaoSantana> boa essa
<JoaoSantana> mas é isso mesmo.
<UdontKnow> so que isso e pra TUDO
<JoaoSantana> eu mesmo tou na minha, falo do ubuntu pra todo mundo, mostro como é mais vantajoso e se alguém se interessar, mando uma mídia, instalo, dou suporte.
<UdontKnow> pra politica, pra software, pra emprego, pra conta bancaria do cara, educacao dele mesmo, pra tudo isso se aplica
<UdontKnow> infelizmente, brasileiro e apatico.
<JoaoSantana> é isso mesmo.
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: infelizmente isso funciona contra voce no brasil
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: o povo fica se perguntando "porra, o cara ta fazendo algo de graca, deve ser malandro. o que ele ganha, e o que eu perco com isso?"
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, o próprio Jô numa entrevista com dois colegas do Governo Federal ficou tirando onda
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, eu entendo. pelo menos, por aqui, eu tenho mais espaço justamente com o pessoal de TI, então é nele que eu foco.
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: o jo eh o maior filho da puta da tv brasileira, obvio que ele vai tirar onda, assim como tira de todo mundo
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, outras pessoas porque já ouviram falar, querem conhecer e tal.
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: nao to falando que ele eh ruim no que faz, pelo contrario, quanto mais filho da puta melhor pro cargo dele
<Kazenin> eu até conheço eles, trabalham em parceria com o softwarepublico.gov.br
<JoaoSantana> e eles quiseram dar uma de "vamos aproveitar e pregar a mensagem do software livre"
<JoaoSantana> veja a entrevista do maddog, o cara rulou o tempo todo.
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: primeiro que a "mensagem do software livre" nao funciona, e nao deve ser pregada
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: a do opensource funciona.
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, exatamente.
<UdontKnow> heh
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, eu vejo nego criticando tudo o que se faz se não tiver SL no nome, ali no canto, etc.
<JoaoSantana> fale de open source e tem gente que banca o terrorista e quer te explodir.
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: mas quem eh o maior sanguessuga do mundo opensource? Stallman.
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, +1
<JoaoSantana> esse aí é um coitado que nao conseguiu fazer o gnu hurd funcionar e acha ruim quando falam no linux.
<JoaoSantana> vejo nego adorando esse cara, que cobra 10 obamas pra tirar foto.
<JoaoSantana> e tem a cara de pau de dizer que é pra financiar a gnu.
<JoaoSantana> eu, olá Adorilson!
 * Monarquista V.L.T...
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: infelizmente, 19 anos depois de comecar a usar linux, ainda vejo que a maioria nao percebe a palhacada desse cara
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, eu mesmo saquei a dele logo no início. dia desses eu tava falando que ele nao inovou nada, a ideia de software livre era o que ele respirava na época.
<UdontKnow> ta, 18 quase 19 :P
<JoaoSantana> ele só colocou no papel .
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: errado, ele plagiou
<JoaoSantana> foi suficiente pra nego dizer que eu nao entendia nada, etc.
<JoaoSantana> isso é nova, conta mais, UdontKnow
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: a ideia de software disponivel para o mundo tem prior art no TeX
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: publicado em 1978, antes do gnu
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, entendi. inclusive até o conceito de copyleft, né? já haviam feito antes.
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, se vc usa Linux há 18 anos no mínimo vc tem uns 36 anos =P
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, UdontKnow, tou usando desde 1996...
<Kazenin> eu uso desde 2001
<L88os1> boa tarde
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: sim, eu lembro de vc
<JoaoSantana> L88os1, boas
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: e das suas visoes um pouco mais radicais pro outro lado, no comeco :)
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, a gente cresce...
<JoaoSantana> huahuahuauhuah
<JoaoSantana> nem eu me lembrava disso, véi!
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: se vc lembra de mim, vai ver que continuo falando a mesma coisa
<JoaoSantana> faz tempo mesmo...
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, lembro sim
<Kazenin> O fato é que essas coisas enfraquecem o "movimento" e nos deixam desmotivados a continuar, só que como é o Ubuntu e o Debian que "pagam o meu salário", me sinto na obrigação de dar o braço a torcer para a comunidade
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: se vc ta falando em "movimento", ainda ta na pagina errada
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: nao existe movimento, ninguem aqui e revolucionario socialista
<UdontKnow> (bem, sei de alguns que sao, mas deixa pra la)
<Kazenin> por isso que eu coloquei entre aspas
<Kazenin> porque isso nem existe e nem vai existir
<JoaoSantana> exato.
<UdontKnow> entao mude sua terminologia, pra nao ser confundido com demagogo
<UdontKnow> :)
<JoaoSantana> o que fez o linux andar tao lentamente foi essa cabecinha de revolução.
<Kazenin> isso só na cabeça de quem tá fazendo TCC ou Monografia ou em alguém que tá aprendendo a codificar, até o momento que o cara cai na real
<UdontKnow> e eu diria tambem o seguinte, o que fez o linux dar certo foi o processo em cima dos BSDs
<UdontKnow> se nao tivesse aquele processo, jamais o Linux seria o que eh hoje
<UdontKnow> (processo injusto e que foi arquivado)
<UdontKnow> e atre o Andrew Tanenbaum parece concordar (tive que cavocar essa url pra vcs http://linuxfr.org/nodes/88229/comments/1291183)
<L88os1> desculpa atrapalhar, mas sobre oque vocês estão falando?
<UdontKnow> L88os1: historia
<UdontKnow> L88os1: e vc nao atrapalhou :)
<Kazenin> agora uma das coisas que o Linux em si me ensinou foi a abstenção de coisas materiais
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, essa parada do processo eu desconhecia realmente. E tem muita razão isso, BSD tem muita coisa boa dentro.
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: huh? uma coisa nao tem nada a ver com a outra, vc ta confundindo
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, não
<Kazenin> pelo contrário
<Kazenin> por exemplo
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: ai vc ja ta muito no lado gnu-socialista da coisa
<Kazenin> porque vou investir 3k num core i8 se um Athlon X2 me atende ??
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: isso nao foi o linux que te ensinou
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: isso e apenas bom senso. veja qualquer empresa grande que usa windows e eles tem a mesma abordagem
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: voce apenas nao eh mais adolescente :)
<Kazenin> eu gastava tubos de dinheiro pra ter sempre tudo do melhor
<Kazenin> carro melhor que os colegas
<Kazenin> micro melhor que os colegas
<Kazenin> notebook melhor
<Kazenin> cara, só a partir de 2001 que isso acabou
<UdontKnow> isso pra mim eh adolescencia tardia
<UdontKnow> :)
<Kazenin> se não foi o Linux que me ensinou, pelo menos tomei como referência
<JoaoSantana> aí sim.
<JoaoSantana> linux fez vc mudar seu referencial.
<JoaoSantana> no windows eu tb tinha isso, mas pq cada versao do windows exige de vc maior investimento em hw
<Kazenin> e foi quando eu percebi que o que interessava realmente é o que me faz feliz e não o que fica bem aos "olhos alheios"
<JoaoSantana> na empresa onde trampo os pcs todos sao windows xp pq a empresa nao quer gastar pra atualizar.
<JoaoSantana> eu mesmo só troquei do celeron d 800 mhz pra o pentium dual core 3 ghz pq o note morreu :P
<UdontKnow> heh
<Kazenin> na minha são 80% Ubuntu
<Kazenin> utópico?
<Kazenin> até eu achei até ver com os próprios olhos
<UdontKnow> eu nao tenho mais note pessoal. tenho celular, xoom, note da empresa e o resto so em vm espalhadas pelo mundo
<al4nc4ds> alguem por dentro ja usando ? --- http://exame.abril.com.br/tecnologia/android/noticias/canonical-anuncia-ubuntu-para-android
<Kazenin> isso estou falando de micros apenas
<JoaoSantana> al4nc4ds, nem foi lançado ainda
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: lol. leia
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<JoaoSantana> al4nc4ds, só existe como ideia
<al4nc4ds> JoaoSantana, vi uns videos do youtube
<al4nc4ds> deve ser fake entao
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: alias, antes de ler, va nessa pagina, desca ate o fim, e veja o banner vermelho. BOOM!
<JoaoSantana> al4nc4ds, mockups.
<JoaoSantana> al4nc4ds, como os videos do ubuntu tv. mockups.
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: alem de ver que eles estao procurando parceiros, vai ver que usaram um belo dum GOATSE ali
<JoaoSantana> al4nc4ds, no caso do ubuntu tv tem como testar como está a produção do sw. mas ainda tá muito verde e é meio no hacking.
<al4nc4ds> JoaoSantana, pd
<al4nc4ds> cre
<al4nc4ds> to lendo la
<JoaoSantana> vocês leram na espirito livre a guria instrutora que os alunos acham que ela é hacker pq tunela por ssh?
<Kazenin> sim eu li
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: viu o goatse la? lol
<JoaoSantana> tive alunos assim, que achavam o máximo eu criar batches pra fazer manutenção no dos.
<al4nc4ds> alguem aki usando o kernel 3.2.7 ?
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, vi sim :)
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: logo infeliz
<JoaoSantana> al4nc4ds, eu nao, ainda to no 3.2.0 do precise.
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: eu uso kernel 5.99.x nos meus servidores, 11.3.0 nesse note aqui
<JoaoSantana> nao vi nada a mais no 327.
<JoaoSantana> por mim inclusive podia ser a serie 2.8 que nao faria diferença.
<JoaoSantana> o que achei massa foi o dnscrypt do opendns.
<al4nc4ds> JoaoSantana, saca ae http://bit.ly/wgU7uR
<al4nc4ds> tem umas parada la pra nvidia optimus que achei interessante
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: nao sei se vc entende, talvez seja muito novo nesse mundo pra entender, mas kernel tem muito pouco a ver com o usuario :)
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: gasta seu tempo com coisa mais util, ou se achar um motivo legitimo pra gastar com kernel
<JoaoSantana> al4nc4ds, ainda estou procurando o que devo sacar.
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: ali eu saquei que vc ta gastando 70% da tela com lixo e 30% com irc.
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, não entendi a gozação sobre aquele kernel 5.99.x e 11.3.0
<al4nc4ds> UdontKnow, ok oraculo do opensource, adaptei o kernel para testes com a nvidia optimus do meu netbook e hoje está 100% funcional, coisa no meu entender usuário não iria querer se aventurar.
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: nao eh gozacao
<UdontKnow> gardenali$ uname -r
<UdontKnow> 11.3.0
<Kazenin> Solaris ?
<JoaoSantana> al4nc4ds, na real, melhora alguma coisa prática? eu tenho dois nucleos, meu video é intel  e rodo bem o compiz e o ryzom, minha mais nova paixão.
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: Darwin
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, Darwin? o kernel do mac?
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, é o opendarwin?
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, e o outro kernel é em qual S.O ?
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: voce quis dizer: qual o outro kernel? --> NetBSD
<Kazenin> ahm, okay
<al4nc4ds> JoaoSantana, melhora cara antes o gerenciamento da bateria estava em duração máxima de 3horas agora vai até 5horas.
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: sim, kernel do mac, mas pode ser usado fora do mac como vc mesmo mencionou
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: to com um macbook air da empresa, pq linux simplesmente nao aguenta suspend/resume como deveria :(
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, eu tinha um cd com o darwin, mas na epoca eu tinha amd... :(
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: e eu nao posso usar outros BSDs no note da empresa
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, eu me perco no terminal do mac. tou instalando o netbsd pra fuçar e ver se me entendo com bsd antes de comprar meu mac.
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: so uso 3 coisas no mac: chrome, iterm, adobe lightroom
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, ou seja você é um Unix man completo
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: ssh faz tudo que eu preciso
<Geowany> Pelo que sei, ssh só serve para fazer conexão remota
<Geowany> nada mais
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, vou ter que usar indesign, photoshop e illustrator. no windows, eu perco desempenho.
<Geowany> quem deve fazer é o bash
<UdontKnow> Geowany: BINGO!
<JoaoSantana> Geowany, é o suficiente.
<JoaoSantana> huahuaa
<UdontKnow> Geowany: nao, bash nao faz nada alem de interpretar comandos
<Geowany> JoaoSantana, só a conexão é o suficiente?
<JoaoSantana> Geowany, sim.
<Geowany> UdontKnow, sem a interpretação de comandos seria impossivel "dialogar" com o SO
<UdontKnow> Geowany: errado
<Geowany> UdontKnow, mas existe vida além da conexão remota
<Geowany> UdontKnow, ok! remove o bash ou qualquer outra interpretador pra ver se vc faz alguma coisa
<UdontKnow> Geowany: ssh tunela muito mais coisa que vc imagina
<Geowany> tunela, sim, sei! Mas ele não é nada mais do que o barqueiro do rio Estígio.
<UdontKnow> Geowany: no meu CV tem desenvolvimento de distro customizada e proficiencia em shell scripts. Obrigado, mas nao preciso da sua aula :)
<JoaoSantana> hauhasudhaushduahuhua
<Geowany> UdontKnow, Não estou dando aula. Você que bombardeia esse canal com prepotência e asneiras.
<al4nc4ds> lol?
<UdontKnow> Geowany: inclusive, em mais de um shell, ou seja, eu vivo sem bash
<Geowany> Se você é tão bom, porque não usa seu precioso tempo com os desenvolvedores?
<Geowany> Ao invés de ficar todo o tempo tentando humilhar o usuários deste canal?
<UdontKnow> Geowany: cara, eu nao estava falando com voce, e o JoaoSantana nao parece humilhado. JoaoSantana confirma?
<Geowany> UdontKnow, citei o bash genericamente, poderia ser qualquer outro interpretador de comandos
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, confirmado :)
<al4nc4ds> UdontKnow, desconfirmado :(
<Geowany> UdontKnow, eu também não estava. Mas você sabe o que é um canal público?
<Geowany> Quer conversa particular, vai pro pvt.
<UdontKnow> al4nc4ds: desculpa, nao foi minha intencao.
<UdontKnow> Geowany: nao estou em uma conversa particular. estou falando da mesma forma que falo em qualquer ambiente publico
<Geowany> agora falar que um intepretador é menos importante que um serviço de acesso remoto é uma asneira que eu não queria ler aqui neste canal
<Geowany> "Faço tudo por ssh" (Frase do dia)
<UdontKnow> Geowany: cara, voce esta distorcendo o que eu disse
<UdontKnow> Geowany: e obviamente voce quer arrumar confusao, e nao resolver uma
<Geowany> Se você considera isso confusão, o problema é seu!
<Geowany> Só estou expondo o meu ponto de vista.
<Kazenin> "Faço tudo por ssh" é igual ou diferente de "ssh faz tudo que eu preciso" ?
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, dê a sua opinião
<UdontKnow> Geowany: voce sabia que por exemplo pode escrever 'vim scp://usuario@host/diretorio/arquivo' e conseguir acesso a recursos remotos sem usar o seu precioso bash, mas usando ssh?
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, prefiro não dar minha opinião. mas pelo que sei, posso fazer algo num computador remoto usando meus programas locais.
<Geowany> citei o bash genericamente, mas poderia ser qualquer outro interpretador
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, tipo isso que o UdontKnow falou.
<Geowany> e o seu comando não iria funcionar sem precisar de um interpretador de comando
<UdontKnow> Geowany: testa entao :)
<Geowany> Aham, comando que funciona sem  ser interpretado! Só na sua cabeça mesmo!
<UdontKnow> Geowany: isso pode estar num programa, por exemplo em C, que faz exec() pro comando que eu falei
<UdontKnow> Geowany: isso nao passa por interpretacao nenhuma
<UdontKnow> Geowany: se vc quer generalizar, vamos generalizar
<Geowany> claro que passa, tudo entre o usuário e o sistema TEM que ser interpretado
<JoaoSantana> eu tou apanhando pra instalar o netbsd...
<UdontKnow> Geowany: obviamente nao. leia sobre a chamada de sistema exec()
<JoaoSantana> vou botar cinderela pra baixinha me deixar em paz.
<Geowany> Não vou ler, não estou afim.
<Geowany> Porque vc solicitou o teste "digitando"
<UdontKnow> Geowany: voce pode fazer um unico binario, escrito em C por exemplo, que seu kernel roda ele no boot ao inves do init, nao precisando de shell nenhum, e esse comando faz exec() em algum outro binario qualquer. voce nao precisou de interpretador nenhum
<Geowany> digitando onde? numa console não é? e numa console TEM QUE TER UM INTERPRETADOR
<Geowany> aham, então faz o teu programa em C, coloca essa chamada nele, e coloca ele no boot pra chamar teu VIM
<UdontKnow> Geowany: cita a frase que eu disse 'digitando'
<JoaoSantana> Geowany, sem gritar. se precisa de enfase, asteriscos ou sublinhas.
<Geowany> [13:18:45] <UdontKnow> Geowany: voce sabia que por exemplo pode escrever 'vim scp://usuario@host/diretorio/arquivo' e conseguir acesso a recursos remotos sem usar o seu precioso bash, mas usando ssh?
<Geowany> JoaoSantana, Vocês e suas regras arcaicas.
<UdontKnow> Geowany: nao vejo a palavra digitando
<Geowany> E qual a diferença entre as duas?
<UdontKnow> vc colocou entre aspas duplas
<UdontKnow> essa e a diferenca
<Geowany> Não fuja do assunto!
<Geowany> então faz o teu programa em C, coloca essa chamada nele, e coloca ele no boot pra chamar teu VIM
<UdontKnow> Geowany: tenho um amigo que faz exatamente isso com emacs
<Geowany> Vai ser muito funcional!
<UdontKnow> Geowany: sim, perfeitamente funcional
<Geowany> :P
<Geowany> Se recusar usar um interpretador é superfuncional!
<Geowany> hahahahahaha
<JoaoSantana> Geowany, minhas regras arcaicas só são arcaicas pros incluídos digitais.
<JoaoSantana> Ola Ubuntero
<Geowany> JoaoSantana,
<UdontKnow> Geowany: faz tudo que ele precisa, entao e perfeitamente funcional
<Geowany> Está insinuando que eu não sou "incluído"?
<Geowany> JoaoSantana, prove que eu não sou
<JoaoSantana> Geowany, o contrário.
<JoaoSantana> Geowany, disse que a netiqueta só é arcaica pros incluídos digitais. você disse que netiqueta é arcaica, logo...
<Kazenin> hã? netiqueta ?
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: RFC1855
<Geowany> UdontKnow, conheço pessoas que se recusam usar interface grafica, agora se recusar usar um interpretador...
<UdontKnow> http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1855.txt
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, sim eu sei... mas quem cometeu a "falta de netiqueta" aqui ?
<UdontKnow> Geowany: novamente, sim, e possivel e sim, ele faz isso.
<Geowany> JoaoSantana, esse dilúvio em uma tampa de xapore por causa de 5 palavras capitalizadas?
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, o Geowany gritou que TEM QUE TER UM INTERPRETADOR
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: isso e na briga entre o Geowany e o JoaoSantana, pq ele achou que brigar com um so nao tem graca, ja que meu argumento e valido
<JoaoSantana> Geowany, é você quem está fazendo tempestade. só disse que não precisa gritar.
<Geowany> Qualquer um que ler que um interpretador de comandos é menos importante que um serviço de acesso remoto vai compreender que seus argumentos são ridículos e desqualificados.
<UdontKnow> Geowany: eu nao disse isso
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, mas como é que o sistema entende o comando sem a necessidade de interpretação? que bruxaria é essa ?
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: ueh, simples
<Geowany> UdontKnow, agora vem dizer que não disse.
<UdontKnow> Geowany: cole a linha exata
<Geowany> [13:08:59] <UdontKnow> Kazenin: ssh faz tudo que eu preciso
<Geowany> [13:09:46] <Geowany> quem deve fazer é o bash
<Geowany> [13:10:03] <UdontKnow> Geowany: nao, bash nao faz nada alem de interpretar comandos
<Geowany> no dia que "interpretar comandos" for menos que "ssh faz tudo que eu preciso"
<Kazenin> K.O ?
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: simples, execucao de comandos depende da primitiva exec(), isso e uma funcao, que recebe parametros, sendo um deles o programa a ser chamado, e um pra cada argumento
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: qualquer coisa que faca essa chamada executa um comando, nao precisa ser nada especial pra fazer isso
<UdontKnow> Geowany: novamente, voce esta distorcendo o que eu disse. por favor, pare de fazer isso
<Geowany> mas pro programa ser invocado por um usuário, ele precisa de um interpretador de comandos!
<UdontKnow> Geowany: errado.
<Geowany> UdontKnow, qualquer pessoa bem esclarecida vai saber disso
<UdontKnow> Geowany: voce pode usar o gnome-panel pra invocar um programa, e ele nao e um interpretador de comandos
<Geowany> Ah, desculpe! Você deve programa em assembly!
<Geowany> UdontKnow, mas é interface gráfica, que conceitualmente desempenha o mesmo papel de um interpretador de comandos
<UdontKnow> Geowany: ataques pessoais ja estao passando do limite. por favor, respeito a todos os usuarios do canal e bom, e sera imposto.
<Geowany> SO <interpretação> usuário
<Geowany> UdontKnow, ataque pessoal?
<Kazenin> mas o software precisa conversar com o sistema e o sistema precisa conversar com o subsistema e logo depois com o kernel, quem faz isso?
<Kazenin> não é o interpretador de comandos não?
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: definitivamente nao
<Geowany> Suspeitar de um desenvolvedor utilizar linguagem de baixo nivel é ofensa?
<JoaoSantana> pronto, consegui instalar o netbsd.
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: por exemplo, o 'ls' vai usar a chamada 'stat()' que esta definida na libc, e o ls vai entao conversar diretamente com o kernel
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: nada de magia negra ali
<Geowany> mas o ls vai precisar ser chamado por um interpretador de comandos
<Geowany> ou interface grafica
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: e pra invocar o ls, voce pode chamar ele de muitas formas, por exemplo assim:
<Geowany> por um interpretador de comandos ou por uma interface grafica, nada mais
<Geowany> ou por um outro programa que vai ser chamado por um interpretador de comando ou por uma interface grafica
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: exec("/bin/ls", "-d", "/"); em um programa em C
<Geowany> mas esse programa em C vai ter que ser chamado pelo usuário
<Geowany> e não existe outro caminho além de um interpretador de comando ou interface grafica
<UdontKnow> Geowany: em um sistema embarcado nao tem usuario, e continua funcionando
<Geowany> que geralmente usam o interpretador de comandos como backend
<Kazenin> pois é, pq sem interpretação vai que o ls inventa de fazer um rm -rfv /* né
<Geowany> UdontKnow, não estavamos falando de sistema embarcado.
<Geowany> Ou você é um bot?
<UdontKnow> < Geowany> mas esse programa em C vai ter que ser chamado pelo usuário
<UdontKnow> "vai ter que"
<Geowany> Eu estou falando apenas com a possibilidade um sistema que é "domado" pro um usuário.
<Geowany> E não da skynet!
<UdontKnow> possibilidade != "vai ter que"
<UdontKnow> admita o argumento falho, e menos feio que insistir
<Geowany> Porque seria falho?
<Geowany> [13:08:59] <UdontKnow> Kazenin: ssh faz tudo que eu preciso
<Geowany> [13:09:27] <Geowany> Pelo que sei, ssh só serve para fazer conexão remota | nada mais
<Geowany> [13:09:46] <Geowany> quem deve fazer é o bash
<Geowany> [13:10:03] <UdontKnow> Geowany: nao, bash nao faz nada alem de interpretar comandos
<Geowany> ssh não é nada sem o bash (ou qualquer outro interpretador de comandos)
<Geowany> e ponto final!
<UdontKnow> Geowany: usar o SSH dentro de um programa em C, que faz exec("/usr/bin/ssh", "usuario@host", "/usr/bin/comando", "arg1", "arg2", "arg3"); em um sistema embarcado utiliza o ssh sem interpretador de comandos nem no cliente nem no servidor
<UdontKnow> Geowany: entao novamente, seu argumento e falho
<UdontKnow> ou ainda usar scp neste mesmo cenario
<Geowany> Nesse momento não estavamos falando de sistema embarcado.
<Geowany> Eu só argumentei contra a sua frase de "ssh faz tudo que preciso".
<UdontKnow> Geowany: estavamos falando de voce interromper a discussao anterior com um assunto que nao e de interesse de ninguem do canal, nem mesmo seu interesse
<Geowany> UdontKnow, é só ir pra um canal reservado
<UdontKnow> Geowany: otimo. vai la entao :)
<Geowany> E eu já cansei de ver você humilhando outros usuários com argumentos desqualificados e infantis.
<Geowany> UdontKnow, não vou, porque você não manda em mim.
<UdontKnow> Geowany: novamente, agressoes pessoais nao serao toleradas
<JoaoSantana> começou.
<Geowany> instala só o ssh em um sistema e veja se consegue fazer algo mais.
<UdontKnow> Geowany: consigo, e ja te expliquei como
<Geowany> nada mais além do ssh e do kernel (que é indispensável)
<Geowany> [13:50:08] <UdontKnow> Geowany: estavamos falando de voce interromper a discussao anterior com um assunto que nao e de interesse de ninguem do canal, nem mesmo seu interesse
<Geowany> isso não é uma agressão pessoal?
<UdontKnow> nao
<JoaoSantana> Geowany, não mesmo.
<Geowany> e isso me interessa sim, porque com isso você fica distorcendo informações para usuários iniciantes
<Geowany> [13:08:59] <UdontKnow> Kazenin: ssh faz tudo que eu preciso
<UdontKnow> Geowany: assim que se acalmar, me avisa e eu tiro o quiet
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, vc realmente acha que o Geowany está errado e o UdontKnow está certo sobre esta discussão? que o comando passa por um vácuo é executado ?
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: eu nao disse isso
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, mas a sua explanação faz entender isso
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: disse que e possivel executar comandos sem um interpretador, que ele disse ser impossivel.
<UdontKnow> e tudo isso porque ele quis atrapalhar a discussao anterior que estava mais ou menos em "eu to em um mac, mas nao uso nada do mac a nao ser um terminal pra fazer ssh, chrome e adobe lightroom pra gerenciar minhas fotos" (nao estou citando nada novo, apenas sumarizando o que estava dizendo naquele momento)
<UdontKnow> nao estava filosofando sobre como um comando e executado, como ele implicou, tirando minha frase fora do contexto
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: entendeu? concorda com o que eu disse agora?
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, o que eu sei é que estávamos falando de kernels bsd quando o Geowany começou a discutir sobre algo nada a ver.
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, então interpretador de comandos é uma coisa inútil é isso?
<Geowany> JoaoSantana, Esse canal é publico, entenda isso!
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: obviamente nao
<Geowany> Só coloquei meu ponto de vista sobre a frase citada pelo UdontKnow
<UdontKnow> fora de contexto
<Geowany> E algo aqui é no contexto além de humilhações com usuários iniciantes?
<Geowany> Já cansei disso.
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, mas qual parte nada a ver que vc diz ?
<Geowany> Só me restou uma questão: "Porque eu fui desprovido por alguns instantes do DIREITO de expor algo que é de senso comum?
<UdontKnow> Geowany: exatamente por persistir em criticas pessoais no canal. se continuar, acontecera de novo
<Geowany> Não persisti em críticas pessoais.
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, o UdontKnow jogou a frase solta sobre ssh e o Geowany começou toda essa confusão. Se ele discorda de algo, que trate em pvt, etc. mas ninguém é obrigado a ficar discutindo isso.
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, deixa eu perguntar uma coisa então... qual é a função de um interpretador se é possível executar comandos sem um? questão de redundância então?
<Geowany> Resumindo: "O ssh não é nada sem um interpretador de comandos".
<Geowany> Isso que eu quis dizer o tempo todo.
<JoaoSantana> não gostou? dá um ignore e tchau.
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: facilitar a execucao de comandos
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: os primeiros sistemas nao tinham um interpretador e funcionavam perfeitamente
<Geowany> JoaoSantana, o canal é público. Bastava ter me ignorado.
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, mas também os caras tinham de ir no "baixo nivel" né?
<Geowany> Se você não teve argumentos páreos para os meus, fique como os outros, apenas observando!
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: nao.
<aninhas> olá
<Geowany> UdontKnow, se funcionavam perfeitamente, qual foi a necessidade de terem criado um interpretador de comandos?
<Kazenin> aninhas, boa tarde
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: se voce souber usar o emacs por exemplo, pode iniciar seu sistema com init=/usr/bin/emacs no kernel, editar arquivos, falar no irc, ler email, jogar tetris, e mais um monte de coisas que vc ficaria assustado em saber
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: mas e questao de escolha. perfeitamente possivel e.
<JoaoSantana> nossa, Kazenin, tu assustou a aninhas...
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, só pq eu sou preto, será ?
<Geowany> Não é a toa que esses sistemas arcaicos foram deixados de lado.
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, hauhauhauhau
<Kazenin> =)
<UdontKnow> Geowany: obviamente nao foram deixados de lado.
<Geowany> Nos tempos mordernos, é de extrema importância uma interface gráfica/interpretador de comandos em um sistema operacional que se preze.
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, é esta maneira que vc usa/opera computadores ?
<Geowany> E o ssh não faz tudo, ele depende de outras coisas, principalmente de um interpretador de comandos.
<UdontKnow> errado. como disse, tenho um amigo, desenvolvedor debian por sinal, que usa init=/usr/bin/emacs no computador dele e contribui mais que voce, Geowany
<Geowany> UdontKnow, você está me ofendendo
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: em momento algum disse como e a maneira que eu opero
<Geowany> e eu só estou argumentando contra o que você afirmou em um canal público.
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, não disse mas estava incitando a eu utilizar de outra forma
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: nao, em momento algum
<Geowany> Usar o sistema é uma das mais importantes formas de contribuir. Sem usuários, um sistema não é absolutamente NADA.
<UdontKnow> ROFL
<UdontKnow> JoaoSantana: po, guarda essa pra contar la no churrasco
<Geowany> UdontKnow, se você considera isso uma piada.
<Geowany> A canonical considera o futuro do Ubuntu.
<JoaoSantana> UdontKnow, qual? a do Kazenin assustar aninhas?
<Kazenin> UdontKnow, quando você cita "se voce souber usar o emacs" eu senti um pré-conceito de sua parte quase me dizendo "provavelmente nem sabe o que é isso"
<UdontKnow> Kazenin: nao, apenas dizendo que se voce souber usar, voce pode fazer isso. se nao souber, pode aprender e depois fazer isso.
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, nem é por aí. emacs e vim são complicados de usar mesmo. eu mesmo conheço gente que só aprendeu vi pra fazer a prova da lpic-1 e depois era isso.
<JoaoSantana> eu mesmo não troco o nano na tui e o gedit na gui
<Geowany> Nossa, o Ubuntu é um sistema que deve ser usado pelo  init=/usr/bin/emacs
<JoaoSantana> por falar nisso, al4nc4ds, que programa era aquele no teu terminal com o irc?
<Geowany> muito contratidório ficar afirmando religiosamente modos ortodoxos de utilizar o sistema que tem por foco a facilidade e praticidade.
<Kazenin> acho que era o irssi
<Kazenin> pelo menos pareceu
<UdontKnow> pela ultima vez, ele distorceu o que eu disse. 'pode' e 'deve' sao completamente diferentes.
<JoaoSantana> eu nem sei o que tá rolando, dei ignore.
<JoaoSantana> quanto é que a receita tá pagando pro empacotador dela? o dpkg acabou de dar um erros aqui com o irpf2012
<Kazenin> fala alguma coisa sobre homologação desse pacote, JoaoSantana ?
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, erro de permissão. lintian diz que tá 775 quando era pra ser 600.
<JoaoSantana> e o aplicativo nao tá executando
<JoaoSantana> vou ver com o alacarte o que ta acontecendo, qual a linha dele
<JoaoSantana> oO openjdk não vem instalado no precise...
<Kazenin> hã?:
<Kazenin> mas na versões anteriores vinha algum ?
<Kazenin> mas tem no repositório, certo ?
<JoaoSantana> na instalaçao do oneiric pelo menos já vinha o openjdk 6. Com o ubuntu-restricted-extras ele instalava tb...
<JoaoSantana> fui executar a linha do alacarte e disse que nao tinha java.
<JoaoSantana> e eu lembro que mais cedo configurando o libreoffice eu nao vi nenhuma jre.
<Kazenin> parei no tempo, estou no 10.04 até hoje
<Kazenin> 10.04.4
<JoaoSantana> faz bem.
<JoaoSantana> eu que sempre fui early adopter.
<JoaoSantana> sempre instalo no beta/rc
<JoaoSantana> e ta muito show o precise
<Kazenin> não discordo de você, e tem que ser mesmo, já que vai ser o próximo LTS
<JoaoSantana> isso.
<tuxmint-mg> <Kazenin> e eu então reinstalei o BL 4.2 e ficou sussa!!!!  huahauahu
<Kazenin> e vai ser o momento que vou dar o meu salto na matrix (10.10, 11.04, 11.10) e ir direto pra ele
<Kazenin> tuxmint-mg, =D
<JoaoSantana> tuxmint-mg, ainda vou testar o big, dizem q tá bom.
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, tu vai sentir a diferença. é gigantesco o salto.
<tuxmint-mg> <JoaoSantana> no meu caso foi o 4.2 pois preciso e uso a versão do kde 3
<JoaoSantana> tuxmint-mg, entendo. minha esposa se apaixonou pelo kde 4, nao quer outra coisa.
<JoaoSantana> vejam como são as coisas. em 96 detestava o gnome. hoje é meu dektop for life.
<tuxmint-mg> <JoaoSantana>    então pode baixar a última versão do big para ela que está muito boa
<JoaoSantana> jre instalada, irpf funcionando.
<JoaoSantana> tuxmint-mg, vou fazer isso.
<JoaoSantana> http://t.co/dFdjBmne
<JoaoSantana> itau, o banco que quer que voce tome na rima.
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, esse é o cara que faltava aqui ;)
<ElDeablo> kkkkkk
<ElDeablo> \o Kazenin
<Kazenin> ElDeablo, sussa ?
<ElDeablo> ressaca! kkkk
<Kazenin> nada que uma compilação de kernel não resolva
<ElDeablo> hahahaahhaha
<abadia> ola
<abadia> al4nc4ds
<abadia> e ae
<tiagoscd> Geowany_, resolvido :)
<tiagoscd> obrigado por informar
<abadia> alguem
<abadia> aqui entende de placa de captura?
<Kazenin> abadia, "entender" de placa de captura é muita coisa companheiro(a)
<Kazenin> mas pergunte a sua dúvida
<Kazenin> de repente alguém pode ajudar
<abadia> Kazenin perai
<abadia> ja pergunto
<abadia> to lendo ai sobre o andre
<abadia> osso em
<Kazenin> vc não sabia ?
<abadia> nops
<abadia> entro aqui raramente
<Kazenin> oO
<abadia> qando to em duvidas sinistras
<abadia> rs
<abadia> li agora ai
<abadia> a vida do cara ta loco man
<abadia> viver em 1 balao de oxigenio
<JoaoSantana> mas foi amplamente divulgado...
<JoaoSantana> inclusive fizeram uma homenagem a ele no ultimo uds...
<abadia> JoaoSantana coitado
<abadia> do cara
<abadia> man
<abadia> fez transplante
<abadia> era pra ta bem ai
<JoaoSantana> eu o conhecia, era um cara fodástico. me deu a maior força pra assumir a liderança do ubuntu-br-pe
<JoaoSantana> recebi a noticia pelo twitter do @andrenoel
<abadia> divia ser 1 batalhador
<JoaoSantana> correu o mundo, praticamente.
<abadia> ele com os problemas dele todo
<JoaoSantana> era demais, abadia
<abadia> chegou aonde chegou
<abadia> mtos ai tem saude
<abadia> e reclama
<JoaoSantana> tava sempre tudo sussa com ele, mesmo quando estava no hospital.
<JoaoSantana> muita gente que o conheceu pessoalmente, que o visitava no hospital dizia que nao tinha tempo ruim com ele,
<JoaoSantana> tava sempre sorrindo, mesmo com dor.
<JoaoSantana> um cara muito especial.
<JoaoSantana> devo muito a ele.
<abadia> JoaoSantana
<abadia> foda é morrer
<abadia> novo
<abadia> 29 anos
<abadia> lek
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> eu comprei 1 pctv da encore
<Kazenin> abadia, eu
<abadia> custa em torno de 60 pilas
<abadia> ela tem 1 saida de q pluga na placa de som
<abadia> do pc
<abadia> neh
<abadia> pelo line
<Kazenin> certo
<Kazenin> eu tb tenho uma placa encore aqui numa máquina
<abadia> um
<abadia> entao vc pode me ajudar
<abadia> tipo
<abadia> to kerendo transmitir jogos
<abadia> so q a placa nao pega o som
<abadia> so a imagem do video o som nao vai junto no streaming
<abadia> Kazenin vc ja teve esse problema?
<Kazenin> tive não...
<Kazenin> tenho!
<Kazenin> vc joga o som da placa de captura pra de som da máquina mas não sai né?
<abadia> é
<abadia> pela entrada line
<abadia> to usando
<abadia> da placa de som do pc
<abadia> SweetG 3>
<Kazenin> certo
<SweetG> abadia 3>
<Kazenin> só funfa se o cara jogar pra uma caixa de som ou fone de ouvido
<Kazenin> até hoje não descobri a bruxaria
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SweetG> vixi
<abadia> osso
<Kazenin> mas ainda não desisti não
<abadia> entao impossivel fazer streaming
<abadia> neh?
<SweetG> mas e como o pessoal faz pra transmitir?
<Kazenin> vc já chegou a postar isso no fórum do Ubuntu ?
<abadia> Kazenin eu nao uso ubuntu
<abadia> em desktop
<abadia> so server
<abadia> em desktop uso ruindows mesmo
<Kazenin> abadia, e vc usa o que em desk ?
<Kazenin> aah tá
<abadia> entrei aqui
<abadia> pq o povo é cranio
<abadia> capaz de alguem ter a mesma duvida q eu
<abadia> sakaz?
<abadia> kk
<Kazenin> sim sim
<Kazenin> eu sou um caso
<Kazenin> mas estou tentando resolver sozinho
<Kazenin> abadia, mas esse problema é no seu win então?
<abadia> pow
<abadia> aki sai som normal
<abadia> eu fico sem som
<abadia> na hora de fazer streaming
<Kazenin> abadia, baboo fórum! kkkkkk
<abadia> a imagem vai menos o som
<SweetG> e aquela solucao de usar um adaptador pra entradinha de som?
<SweetG> é uma entrada e duas saidas
<abadia> akilo
<abadia> é av
<Kazenin> saída de som (placa de captura) >> entrada de som (placa de som on ou offboard)
<SweetG> o:x² ahmm
<Kazenin> é assim que vc fez né?
<abadia> saida de som placa de caputra >> entrada line (placa de som on ou offboard)
<Kazenin> exato
<Kazenin> saída (verde) >> entrada (azul)
<Kazenin> cara
<Kazenin> mas isso é só na hora do streaming ?
<abadia> so
<abadia> pra assistir pelo pc
<abadia> nem precisei
<abadia> do cabinho
<abadia> de ligar na placa de som
<SweetG> abadia voce fez essa configuracao? http://www.boadica.com.br/imaginesdica/encore_instal_29.jpg
<abadia> sai som na boa
<abadia> nao
<abadia> SweetG
<abadia> me beija na boka?
<Kazenin> oO
<SweetG> abadia hehehe o=@@² 3>
 * SweetG com vergonha
<Kazenin> só uma dica >> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Kazenin> sem querer ser chato
<JoaoSantana> huahuaau
<Kazenin> ;)
<SweetG> hauhaua
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<abadia> vc é o empata
<abadia> romance
<abadia> do channel
<SweetG> hahahahhaa
<Kazenin> amo todos vocês, e já diz aquele velho ditado "Quem ama, cuida"
<JoaoSantana> pessoas, o itau insiste em nao reconhecer  a versao do firefox 11 como compativel.
<abadia> http://114.179.243.21:9025/listen.pls
<JoaoSantana> alguem sabe como posso fazer ele entender que o firefox 11 é uma versão anterior e me dar acesso?
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, qual é a página ?
<JoaoSantana> http://www.itau.com.br/
<JoaoSantana> quando insiro a info de conta, na página seguinte ele mostra um erro, como se nao reconhecesse o firefox.
<Kazenin> abadia, TV favela ?
<SweetG> hehehehehe
<Kazenin> abri aqui com o VLC
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> kk
<abadia> viu meu
<abadia> streaming?
<abadia> nsv tools
<abadia> rx
<abadia> kero saber por o audio agora
<JoaoSantana> http://t.co/dFdjBmne <== erro do itau, Kazenin
<Kazenin> no gnu é o Icecast que eu uso
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> o icecast
<abadia> da pra transmitir
<abadia> video?
<Kazenin> yes
<abadia> Kazenin
<Kazenin> abadia, tá aí a prova streaming.serpro.gov.br
<abadia> e funfa com audio
<abadia> na placa da encore?
<SweetG> humm
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> mais ai ta imagem
<abadia> de gif
<abadia> nao video
<abadia> kk
<Kazenin> gif ?
<abadia> é
<Kazenin> aqui tá rodando é um video já
<abadia> mais
<abadia> qal programa
<abadia> usa no windows
<abadia> pra assistir
<abadia> vlc?
<Kazenin> por isso que quanto mais tempo trabalho com windows, mais amo Linux
<abadia> me manda
<abadia> o endereço ai do icecast
<abadia> deles
<abadia> pra ver
<Kazenin> basta ter java instalado
<abadia> Kazenin
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, tem nem como testar aqui, não tenho conta no itau
<Kazenin> kkkkkkk
<abadia> tu ja fez streaming
<abadia> de video
<abadia> via icecast?
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, qual a versao do teu firefox?
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, 10.0.2
<JoaoSantana> Kazenin, :P pelo chromium entrou \o/
<Kazenin> JoaoSantana, maraVElha
<Kazenin> =D
<Kazenin> perdão abadia
<Kazenin> http://assiste.serpro.gov.br/cisl/
<Kazenin> veja
<abadia> http://200.198.201.154/icecast
<abadia> top
<abadia> Kazenin bem bolado
<abadia> mais qal programa usa de encoder?
<Kazenin> no caso você não precisa fazer em formato web
<Kazenin> só mostrei que funciona
<abadia> um
<abadia> eu quero
<abadia> pra transmitir os jogos
<abadia> do vasco
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> pelo q li
<abadia> da pra usar o vlc
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> abadia, dá sim
<abadia> conectado
<abadia> no icecast
<abadia> é isso?
<abadia> http://icecast.imux.net/viewforum.php?f=6&sid=55c9c2c38a2f26a2da74a65620025230
<JoaoSantana> pessoas, :* no <3
<abadia> http://217.20.164.165:8000/zik.asf.m3u
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> pow
<abadia> me amarrei
<abadia> melhor q shoutcast
<abadia> fora q roda em windows media player
<abadia> kkk
<abadia> massa
<abadia> farei meu channel via icecast
<abadia> Kazenin te amo
<Ricardoo> ola... to precisando de uma ajuda para usar minha multifuncional epson tx135.. ela imprimi mas nao consigo scanear nada
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> checking for xslt-config... no
<abadia> configure: error: XSLT configuration could not be found
<abadia> [root@localhost icecast-2.3.1]#
<abadia> sabe
<abadia> q erro é esse?
<Kazenin> não
<Kazenin> vc tá compilando é ?
<abadia> s
<abadia> o icecast
<abadia> ta foda
<abadia> kk
<abadia> nunca instalei essa budega
<Kazenin> qual é o sistema ?
<abadia> sei la
<abadia> acho q é centos
<abadia> kkk
<abadia> yum
<abadia> centos / fedora / red hat
<abadia> tudo mesma merda
<abadia> deve ser 1 desses
<abadia> kk
<Kazenin> ixi
<Kazenin> CentOS = O sistema operacional de 1 centavo
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> to instalando
<abadia> numa fisica
<Kazenin> beleza
<abadia> gigabit
<abadia> kero montar a webtv
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> vc é do rio?
<Kazenin> Rio
<Kazenin> Branco
<Kazenin> Acre
<abadia> a ta
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> vc ker ser comentarista na minha tv?
<SweetG> acre?
<Kazenin> abadia, comentarista em text mode ?
<SweetG> nao pode ser
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SweetG> o acre nao existe
<Kazenin> SweetG, yep
<SweetG> hihihihi
<abadia> Kazenin vc poe 1 capacete
<abadia> estilo galvao bueno
<abadia> e fala
<SweetG> Kazenin zueira o:D²
<abadia> vai q é tua tafarell
<abadia> [root@localhost ~]# rpm -i icecast-2.3.2-0.src.rpm
<abadia> warning: user karl does not exist - using root
<abadia> warning: group karl does not exist - using root
<abadia> [root@localhost ~]#
<abadia> so merda
<abadia> vo kebrar tudo
<abadia> to revoltadu
<abadia> centos
<SweetG> hauhauah
<abadia> é coisa de louco
<abadia> mermao
<abadia> e olha q to de ruuta
<abadia> SweetG
<abadia> vamos no icecast
<abadia> os gringos
<abadia> tao mais mortos
<abadia> q esse canal
<abadia> vamos animar
<Kazenin> =D
<XJN> ola pessoal
<Kazenin> olá
<abadia> ola amigo
<SweetG> todo intimo
<SweetG> hauahua
<abadia> pensei q so tinha eu a SweetG eo Kazenin
<abadia> de humanos
<abadia> o resto era bot
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkk
<XJN> queria uma ajuda quanto a deixar a particao montada no boot do sistema
<XJN> so encontro ferramentas NTFS
<SweetG> hehehehe
<abadia> XJN rm traço fr asteristicos
<XJN> mas uso minha particao de documentos em fat32
<SweetG> huahauhaua
<SweetG> abadia larga de ser ruim
<abadia> esse Kazenin
<abadia> fica me seduzindo
<abadia> com icecast
<abadia> agora
<abadia> to aki iludido
<abadia> SweetG
<abadia> kkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> SweetG, are u a woman ?
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> respeito com minha esposa
<SweetG> Kazenin simm o:D² girlfried do abadia
<D4rcK> XJN qual sistema operacional vc ta usando
<SweetG> friend*
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<abadia> friend?
<Ttech> love the random english bit.
<XJN> mint 12 D4rcK
<SweetG> abadia wife o:P² entao
<Kazenin> aaah sim
<D4rcK> XJN e aqui e Ubuntu, e diferente a interface... seria melhor procurar no cannal do mind
<abadia> procura
<abadia> no buscape
<XJN> se tivesse algum br aqui
<XJN> ate entraria rs
<XJN> mas valeu cara
<Kazenin> XJN, vc quer editar o fstab é isso ?
<D4rcK> pois no ubuntu seria apenas colocar a partição nas preferencias de aplicativos de sessão q ele montaria
<XJN> eu quero alguma forma que a particao fique montada
<XJN> procurei algumas ferramentas
<XJN> mas so pra ntfs
<SweetG> humm
<XJN> acho que vou fazer backup
<abadia> aperta
<abadia> alt mais f4
<XJN> e botar ntfs mesmo
<XJN> abadia nao tem esse botao mais
<XJN> como faz?
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkk
<abadia> sei
<abadia> la
<abadia> eu tb to sem meu f1
<abadia> a f12
<abadia> kk
<abadia> deu curto
<tuxmint-mg> <Kazenin>  acho que o partimage não funciona ext4!!
<D4rcK> XJN; olha isto aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Montando-particoes-automaticamente
<XJN> D4rcK ok, vou ver
<abadia> kero
<abadia> saber kem me ajuda
<Kazenin> tuxmint-mg, e não?
<abadia> instalar o icecast 2
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> como vejo qal versão do centos
<abadia> é minha ssh?
<Kazenin> brother nunca usei CentOS
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Kazenin> meus servers são todos Debian
<abadia> axo
<abadia> q vo conseguir
<abadia> tava xeio de dependencias
<abadia> o centos
<Kazenin> to ligado
<tuxmint-mg> <Kazenin>  olha se tem esse pacote aí  "hotbabe"
<Kazenin> tuxmint-mg, aqui não apareceu não
<tuxmint-mg> hummmm
<Kazenin> isso é no mint ?
<tuxmint-mg> <Kazenin>  o escrita certa é essa 'hot-babe"
<abadia> Kazenin
<Kazenin> tá
<abadia> consegui rodar
<abadia> agora tenho q descobrir como liga o vlc no icecast2
<abadia> kk
<Kazenin> tuxmint-mg, sudo apt-cache search hot-babe
<Kazenin> hot-babe - A GTK-based monitoring app
<tuxmint-mg> isso
<Kazenin> abadia, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_iZpPNSLbk
<abadia> Kazenin :D
<abadia> será q fica de boa
<abadia> no icecast
<abadia> video
<abadia> eu vi q da pra ver pelo wmp video de icecast
<Kazenin> roda sim
<tuxmint-mg> <Kazenin>  o legal é a mensagem que vem antes da instação desse pacote
<Kazenin> tuxmint-mg, ah é?
<Kazenin> vou instalar aqui já já
<abadia> Kazenin rop entao
<abadia> icecast
<Kazenin> abadia, ?
<abadia> eu rodei aki mais nas confs basicas
<abadia> bem nas coxas
<abadia> nunca tinha rodado o icecast
<abadia> haha
<al4nc4ds> eles deviam fazer essa tool para deb --- http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> nao conectou
<Kazenin> abadia, vc tá se baseando por onde ?
<abadia> pelo video
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> da 1 olhada
<abadia> na minha conf
<abadia> do icecast?
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> desisto
<abadia> dessa merda
<abadia> mto complexo
<Kazenin> abadia, kkkk
<abadia> po
<abadia> nao consigo mandar
<abadia> imagem do vlc
<abadia> pro icecast
<abadia> nem por reza brava
<Kazenin> abadia, vou ver com os colegas do trabalho e te aviso
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> eu vi q tem outras
<abadia> alternativas sem ser o vlc
<Kazenin> se não me engano tem algum módulo adicional pra transmitir video
<abadia> pra usar o icecast
<abadia> Kazenin isso q to pensando
<abadia> ele pra video
<abadia> rejeita a conexao
<abadia> eu acho q tenke instalar algum componente
<abadia> mais o icecast
<Kazenin> aham
<abadia> http://icecast.imux.net/viewtopic.php?t=7815
<abadia> é na configuração dele
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> dir.cravecreate.com/streamer.php
<abadia> baixei esse programa
<Kazenin> oi
<abadia> ogg straimer
<abadia> ele serve tb pra encodar video
<abadia> pra icecast
<Kazenin> olha aí
<Kazenin> deve ser esse trem mesmo
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> mais ele da erro
<abadia> 5/2/2012 20:48:58 Connected to server 46.165.193.144 on port 8006
<abadia> 25/2/2012 20:48:58 Got disconnected reading response to stream request. Check server logs
<abadia> 25/2/2012 20:48:58 Will re-try connection
<Kazenin> agora é contigo
<Kazenin> kkkkk
<abadia> Kazenin da 1 help
<abadia> pls
<abadia> vc ja manja mais q eu
<abadia> kk
<abadia> me ajuda com o kebra cabeça
<Kazenin> rapaz tenho que ver com os caras lá no Serpro
<abadia> oq tu acha q ta dando errado?
<Kazenin> tenho que ver o que eles usaram
<Kazenin> to achando que eles devem usar o gstreamer
<abadia> Enviada: Seg 15 de agosto de 2005 7:33 pm   Assunto da Mensagem: 	Reply with quote
<abadia> Se você quiser ajuda interativa, use um cliente de IRC e conectar-se e junte-se irc.freenode.net # Icecast
<abadia> nego no forum
<abadia> é maluco
<abadia> manda entrar no icecast
<abadia> aki
<abadia> ninguem responde
<abadia> kkk
<abadia> <mount-name> / tv404.ogg </ mount-name>
<abadia> <username> tv404 </ username>
<abadia> <senha> my_pass </ senha>
<abadia> <max-listeners> 1 </ max-listeners>
<abadia> <no-yp> 1 </ no-yp>
<abadia> </ Mount>
<abadia> <mount>
<abadia> <mount-name>/tv404.ogg</mount-name>
<abadia> <username>tv404</username>
<abadia> <password>my_pass</password>
<abadia> <max-listeners>1</max-listeners>
<abadia> <no-yp>1</no-yp>
<abadia> </mount>
<Kazenin> abadia, ei pow olha o flood
<xGrind> abadia, mais de 3 linhas? !paste
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> como eu restarto
<abadia> o icecast?
<Kazenin> CentOS ?
<Kazenin> deve ser
<Kazenin> service icecast restar
<Kazenin> service icecast restart
<Kazenin> não gosto de restart mas usa essa porcaria mesmo =P
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> vc ta mto mal humorado
<Kazenin> eu ?
<abadia> s
<Kazenin> ixi, vc nunca me viu mal humorado não
<Kazenin> tô sussa
<Kazenin> só enrolado
<Kazenin> configurando uns troncos no Asterisk de um cliente
<abadia> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<abadia> ganha por hora?
<Kazenin> hora de quê, nego véi ?
<D4rcK> Qual melhor aplicativo para converter meus DVDs em Outros formatos de video no Ubuntu
<abadia> FATAL: error parsing config file (/etc/icecast.xml)
<abadia> XML config parsing error
<abadia> Kazenin
<abadia> olhei no forum
<abadia> aconselharam nego usa gstreamer
<abadia> kkk
<xispirito> mas que prompt é esse o.0, http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/artigos/comunidade/mount-partitions-001.png
<Kazenin> xispirito, isso é o edps que modifica
<xispirito> Kazenin: tá, que modificaram eu vi =D
<Kazenin> vc perguntou ou exclamou ?
<xispirito> eu perguntei, porque não sei como faz
<Kazenin> aah, aí tb não sei, mas manda e-mail pro edps com certeza ele te manda a conf
<Kazenin> ele é gente finíssima
<xispirito> não vou copiar, mas ahei interessante
<xispirito> #achei
<Kazenin> sim, muito bacana
<xispirito> falando nisso, preciso das minhas tty's verders e com fonte bold *-*
#ubuntu-br 2012-02-26
<txithihausen> pessoal, estou com problemas para realizar o boot do ubuntu na minha máquina (isso é válido para outras distros tb) via um penlive
<txithihausen> toda vez que eu tento realizar o boot ele trava após o carregamento dos módulos com a seguinte mensagem
<txithihausen> "Could not find the root block device in ."
<txithihausen> alguma sugestão do que pode ser feito para que o boot possa prosseguir?
<Kazenin> esse pendrive de boot foi criado com qual programa ?
<txithihausen> universal usb installer
<Kazenin> isso em Linux ?
<txithihausen> nao
<txithihausen> no windows
<Kazenin> usa o unetbootin
<Kazenin> e cria novamente o penlive
<txithihausen> esse prog só tem pra ubuntu?
<txithihausen> pera, vou procurar aqui
<picolo> Cara, no windows, a muito tempo, eu usava um pen drivder linux coisa assim
<picolo> era show de bola
<Kazenin> txithihausen, http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/568/unetbootin-windows-568.exe/download
<txithihausen> achei aqui, vou instalar e testar
<txithihausen> um segundo
<rinkashimikimo> E ae povo!
<rinkashimikimo> Ruyaaa!
 * Monarquista O.O
 * rinkashimikimo What's up Perigrinator Six!
 * rinkashimikimo Hey Fernandes
<rinkashimikimo> =P
<tibatonakara> Ruyaaa (ao quadrado!)
<saiokakombi> e com a brasilia também!
<futukokavara> E com palito também!
<kakaranomuro> e no note também
<seukumiama> E tua boca também!
 * rinkashimikimo Ruyaaa!!! (ao cubo)
<rinkashimikimo> O.o
<rinkashimikimo> Que horas são ai no Brasil Monarquista?
 * Monarquista Em Brasilia, 23.34
<rinkashimikimo> Tarde 19:34
<rinkashimikimo> Mexico City
<rinkashimikimo> =P
<picolo> Noite 22.34
<picolo> Essa noite é a unica do ano que termos duas 23 horas
<rinkashimikimo> E como é isso Sr. picolo?
<rinkashimikimo> Num entendy
<picolo> ué, chegamos as 23 horas, quando der 00, voltamos as 23 (Horário de Verão)
<rinkashimikimo> ah ta, vai mudar o horario de verao certo?
<picolo> Exato
<picolo> Claro que em Mexico City isso não é verdadeiro
<picolo> eu acho
<rinkashimikimo> Sendo assim estaremos a 3 horas de diferença
<rinkashimikimo> E não mais 4
<rinkashimikimo> Até que aqui ocorra a troca também que será em 3 semanas.
<rinkashimikimo> E passara a ser uma diferença de apenas 2 horas com o Brasil
<picolo> rinkashimikimo, o que fazes ai, mora/
<picolo> ?
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, :)
<picolo> :D
<rinkashimikimo> Sim, a 7 anos Sr. picolo!
<rinkashimikimo> Ruyaa!
<rinkashimikimo> =P
<virtu> hei
<virtu> primeiro forum mundial de bike rodando em POA e estamos testando uma webconference
<virtu> preciso de voluntarios para acessar o link http://www.anymeeting.com/WebConference/default.aspx?ip_ek=BNRIOMAISVINTE1
<virtu> pois amanha teremos um workshop sobre o Rio +20
<virtu> por favor,
<Dashh> olá, gostaria de saber se posso fazer blocos gigantes com partições do tipo reiserfs , queria fazer blocos em na casa dos MBs seria possível?
<fiuk> alguem
<fiuk> on?
<fiuk> alguem
<fiuk> acordado?
<xdoctor> bom dia. alguém utiliza qemu?
<efratec> chanserv tas ai?
<efratec> ChanServ, tas ai?
<efratec> tem alguem online
<efratec> ?
<marcelomauro> Bom dia galera
<marcelomauro> estou com um problema no flash ao usar o site Livemocha
<marcelomauro> preciso habilitar o microfone. Então aparece a tela de configurações do flash onde deveria dar permissões para o microfone. A ela nao permite mudar as configurações. Somente fechar a tela é permitido
<marcelomauro> alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<Zeratul> bom dia alguem poderiam me ajudar a instalar o modem gobi 2000 no ubuntu 10.10 amd64
<omelete> modem dialup?
<omelete> só de lembrar de modem me da dor de cabeça
<Zeratul> nao irmao esse modem e integrado ao not e um lenovo t410 2225
<Zeratul> modelo do modem gobi2000 3g instalei o driver baixei o driver pra win instalei mas nao deu certo
<Zeratul> kkkkkk
<Zeratul> tem como me ajudar se instalar um modem na usb ele conecta sem pro mas o modem do not mesmo necos
<Zeratul> ninguem? pra uma ajuda???
<omelete> poh nunca mexi nesses modem 3g
<xdoctor> tem como criar um disco com header menor do que 62 ²
<Zeratul> nao entendi
<xdoctor> Zeratul, pra mim ou para o omelete ?
<Zeratul> pra vc
<Zeratul> nao entendi isso de disco
<xdoctor> Zeratul, to tentando criar um disco virtual para usar com o qemu. So que preciso somente de uns 100MB de HD
<xdoctor> Zeratul, quando inicio o os virtual da erro de geometry phsycal head
<Zeratul> ta usando o vm ou o virtual
<xdoctor> Zeratul, qemu
<Zeratul> mas ta usnado qual maquina virtual
<xdoctor> Zeratul, to usando uma versão antiga do slackware
<xdoctor> emulando hardware para p2
<Zeratul> eita mar
<Zeratul> cara vi isso em uma imagem do backtrack acotecia isso
<xdoctor> usando versao nova do qemu
<xdoctor> aquela lance de -hdachs não ta passando
<Zeratul> rodava em um micro mas em outro dava isso solucao nao achei tive de baixa outra versao  sendo que o comptivel com o hardware  apropriado no caso tava usando uma versao 32 e o hard era 64 ai baixei a 64 e ai deu certo
<Rodnn> instalei ubuntu em uma partição pelo pendrive, mas, usava ubuntu junto com windows 7... agora está dando boot direto na partição nova, como faço pra pegar todos os arquivos salvos no antigo ubuntu for windows 7?
<xdoctor> Zeratul, mas to emulando hardware
<xdoctor> ou logicamente acho que to emulando o hardware
<Zeratul> sim mas a imagem e pro hard certo?
<xdoctor> deveria ser né
<xdoctor> i486
<xdoctor> pentium
<xdoctor> no estilo 233mhz
<Zeratul> o kvm ta instalado
<xdoctor> sim
<xdoctor> Zeratul, um outro os eu emulo normal
<xdoctor> so esse os versão mais antiga que não está funcionando
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<licensed> alguem sabe algum programa que transforme de .avi (divx) pra formato de dvd de mesa?
<omelete> licensed, aquele devede faz isso ñ?
<licensed> omelete, nao conheco vou ver
<Dragonforce> alguem sabe resolver o problema das webcams "Ali corp. m5602" Bisoncam, webcam integrada de notebook
<xGrind> licensed, dvd de mesa?
<licensed> xGrind, dvd players normal amigo
<licensed> formato de DVD-R
<xGrind> hmm. com o Devede voce faz isso.
<xGrind> vai ser criado ums .iso, dai voce grava como imagem pelo brasero ou outro q vc usa.
<licensed> omelete, xGrind eh isso mesmo valeu
<xGrind> o/
<alphalinux> boa tarde pessoal estou com um unico problema em meu notbook da vaio serie F, o som não sai no ubuntu 10.04.03 lts
<alphalinux> alguem poderia me ajudar vi que tenho que atualizar o drive de som alsa mas não consigo
<Known_problems> alguem conecta 3G da TIm ai ?  só para me passar uns parametros de autenticacao ?
<Known_problems> pq meu vivo 3G conecta , porem o Tim... ta me sacaneando aqui
<Known_problems> so quero saber o Numero, Usuario, Senha e a APN ?
<dragonforce> alguem sabe instalar a webcam Ali Corp. m5602 ????
<Geowany> illuminarch, olá , amiguinho!
<Geowany> Mr-CapsLock, =**
<Mr-CapsLock> é um em cada buxexa é?
<Rodnn> rs
<Geowany> Mr-CapsLock, não! em cada nádega
<Mr-CapsLock> aaaiiinnnn dilúria !!
<illuminarch> Oi Geowany 0.0
<tuxmint-mg> Mr-CapsLock   do fundo do baú  >>> http://va.mu/TiIB
<Mr-CapsLock> tuxmint-mg, são essas lembranças que ficam né?
<tuxmint-mg> no tempo que fazia os 4x3
<Mr-CapsLock> agora é quase tudo 16:9 né
<tuxmint-mg> sim embora minha tela é de 4x3 mais os 16:9 são mais interessantes pois pega o corpo inteiro
<pauloolhos> Alguem aqui é conhecedor do software Bacula
<Geowany> olha aí Mr-CapsLock
<Geowany> o pauloolhos usa bacula
<Mr-CapsLock> pois é
<Geowany> Mr-CapsLock, falando nisso, quando tu vai querer teu livro?
<Geowany> to com ele aqui
<Mr-CapsLock> Geowany, tu tá todo enrolado pow
<pauloolhos> Qual seria o livro?
<Mr-CapsLock> pauloolhos, http://www.bacula.com.br/?cat=57
<pauloolhos> Em termo de estrutura , funcionamento qual nota voces dao para o bacula.
<Mr-CapsLock> olha eu nunca coloquei um Bacula em produção
<Mr-CapsLock> mas pelo que presencio na empresa que trabalho, o Serpro, eles não recomendam outra ferramenta que seja esta
<Mr-CapsLock> inclusive isso é citado na Wikipedia http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacula
<pauloolhos> Falando de softwaares
<pauloolhos> Como o tema é livre independente de sistemas
<pauloolhos> E o centOS
<Mr-CapsLock> pauloolhos, isso só lá no #centos-br mesmo =)
<pauloolhos> ok
<tiba765_> Minha inicialização fica a procura de rede sem fio e estende essa busca por mais 60 segundos antes de finalizar a inicialização! como melhorar isso?
<tiba765_> Minha inicialização fica a procura de rede sem fio e estende essa busca por mais 60 segundos antes de finalizar a inicialização! como melhorar isso?
<atpessoa> hi
<pauloolhos> oi
<atpessoa> Yutaka: oi, quanto tempo
<atpessoa> :)
<atpessoa> Yutaka: nem lembras mais de mim
<diego_linux> Pessoal boa noite, Estou com o seguinte problema: tenho o ubuntu 11.10 instalado em meu laptop positivo intel celeron 1.6  2GB RAM
<diego_linux> possuo webcam no proprio laptop o qual deixou de funcionar, segundo o aplicativo camorama o mesmo parece dar falta do dispositivo /dev/video0
<diego_linux> alguem pode me ajudar a colocar a webcam pra funcionar?
<Mr-CapsLock> diego_linux, vc tentou o cheese ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-18
<sdanielf> samuelcecilio: 12.04
<samuelcecilio> sdanielf: obrigado!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa noite
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite
<juniorxap> guigouz: valew vou tentar... desculpa responder só agora, tinha saido...
<Idsi> Boa  noite :)
<samuelcecilio> Idsi: boa noite
<samuelcecilio> irc agitado..
<Idsi> hehehe, acontece...
<samuelcecilio> Glamor + SNA (uso gráfico intel) aumenta o desempenho de forma satisfatória, ou devo usar apenas SNA??
<rootpt> SonOfGod: \o
<marciliopereira> alguem disposto a ajudar?
<buribux_> a esta hora da madrugada... dificil
<buribux_> mas geralmente vc coloca sua duvida a queima roupa
<buribux_> sem se preocupar se vai ter alguem pra ajudar ou nao...
<buribux_> eh como pescar soluçoes
<buribux_> se vc nao colocou a minhoca no azol a possibilidade de ter sucesso eh pequena
<marciliopereira> vou postar meu problema, espero que alguem me ajude.... vamos lá, eu tenho um notebook dell inspiron 14R N4110, no windows 7 o som dos 2 alto-falantes tocam normalmente, no ubuntu ta acontecendo um bug com o auto falante esquerdo, fica dando um xiado insuportável, mais quando eu uso o fone de ouvido funciona normal os 2 lados, estranho não? alguem pode me ajudar nisso? obrigado, aguardando respostas
<odra> :C
<odra> Eu ainda estou traduzindo coisas
<fabiomaca> bom dia!!! pra quem é de bom dia!!!!!!!!
<marciliopereira> oi
<marciliopereira> vou postar meu problema, espero que alguem me ajude.... vamos lá, eu tenho um notebook dell inspiron 14R N4110, no windows 7 o som dos 2 alto-falantes tocam normalmente, no ubuntu ta acontecendo um bug com o auto falante esquerdo, fica dando um xiado insuportável, mais quando eu uso o fone de ouvido funciona normal os 2 lados, estranho não? alguem pode me ajudar nisso? obrigado, aguardando respostas
<odra> fabiomaca: BOM DIA!
<fabiomaca> odra - bom dia!!!
<odra> Eu queria saber uma coisa.
<odra> Eu estou traduzindo um programa e ele tem a seguinte mensagem: "Set#1" "Set#2" "Set#3" e etc.
<odra> Vocês acham melhor usar o sinal # para o número ou usar n° no lugar?
<fabiomaca> marciliopereira, manolo, nunca vi esse problema, é absurdamente estranho, vc já verificou se o ubuntu está te dando a opção de instalar drivers proprietarios para essa sua placa de som???
<fabiomaca> hehehe
<marciliopereira> como vejo isso?
<marciliopereira> aqui ele nao falou nada nao
<fabiomaca> vc está traduzindo para o portugues odra???
<odra> fabiomaca: Sim
<fabiomaca> usa o n
<fabiomaca> acho que fica mais bacaninha
<fabiomaca> ou talvez
<fabiomaca> nao use nada
<odra> fabiomaca: Na verdade o programa que eu estou traduzindo já esta traduzido. Mas eu não gostei mto da tradução atual :p
<fabiomaca> só deixe Set 1
<fabiomaca> por exemplo
<odra> Mas no original n é set 1
<odra> É set#1
<odra> Logo o autor do programa insiste na presença daquele # ou equivalente
<fabiomaca> entendi
<fabiomaca> então em portugues
<fabiomaca> é o N
<fabiomaca> mesmo
<odra> Só que no português eu nunca vi usar # :?
<marciliopereira> será que o suporte dell pode ajudar em algo?
<odra> Eu nem lembro o nome do simbolo. Chamava de "jogo da velha"
<fabiomaca> n#ao isso é uma forma de identificar
<marciliopereira> porque o meu computador e da dell
<fabiomaca> numeros
<fabiomaca> britanica
<fabiomaca> marciliopereira
<fabiomaca> faz assim
<odra> fabiomaca: Então tá. Vou usar  o n°
<fabiomaca> toda vez que tenho uma treta
<fabiomaca> para resolver
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<fabiomaca> e não sei por onde começar
<odra> Pra vc ter uma ideia que situação que esta. Em uma parte a tradução usa # na outra usa n° o__O
<odra> fabio tira o dedo de cima do enter lol
<fabiomaca> rsrsrs sorry
<odra> SOUL_OF_R00T: Bom dia!
<marciliopereira> vou postar meu problema, espero que alguem me ajude.... vamos lá, eu tenho um notebook dell inspiron 14R N4110, no windows 7 o som dos 2 alto-falantes tocam normalmente, no ubuntu ta acontecendo um bug com o auto falante esquerdo, fica dando um xiado insuportável, mais quando eu uso o fone de ouvido funciona normal os 2 lados, estranho não? alguem pode me ajudar nisso? obrigado, aguardando respostas
<marciliopereira> bom dia
<fabiomaca> soul_of_root bom dia
<fabiomaca> marciliopereira
<odra> marciliopereira: Verifique os drivers
<odra> DRIVERS!!!!
<marciliopereira> como faço isso?
<odra> A licença de driver tb.
<marciliopereira> explica ae sou noob em ubuntu
<odra> marciliopereira: Winkey e escreve driver o__O
<fabiomaca> marcilio, coloca o modelo da sua placa no google e escreve por exemplo como configurar som ... modelo ..... no ubuntu
<marciliopereira> o guigouz ja fez isso dae nao achou nada, foi ate em forum americano
<fabiomaca> seu note não é um modelo da muito novo, do tipo que foi lançado o mes passado, então com certeza alguem já teve algum problema parecido
<marciliopereira> ta complicada minha situação
<odra> Certeza absoluta.
<odra> Problema é a coisa mais facil de se ter em comum com os outros.
<fabiomaca> mano, mesmo que não seja o mesmo problema deve ter alguem configurando na unha uma placa de som igual a sua
<odra> Eu num guento essa tradução
<odra> Eu fico pensando nas centenas de... bem, dezenas de pssoas usando o mypaint em portugues tendo que ler isso
<odra> Imagina só, voce clicar no botão de ajuda
<odra> E ler sobre um tutorial falando das "funcionalidades" do programa.
<marciliopereira> tentem me ajudar a solucionar o meu problema ae..... aparece uns foruns ingles mais eu nao manjo ingles.... olhae o modelo da placa de som é essa: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
<SuBmUnDo> marciliopereira, ja olhou aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/som-travando-1
<marciliopereira> ja sim
<SuBmUnDo> marciliopereira, este tambem: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/PC-Configuration/Ubuntu-1110-sem-som
<marciliopereira> também nao funcionou, ficou sem audio agora rsrs
<SuBmUnDo> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=88184.0
<odra> .___.
<odra> "Head" de uma linha é "cabeça". "Tail" é "final".
<odra> Vou demorar pra concertar isso T___T
<marciliopereira> também nao funcionou submundo
<marciliopereira> =/
<SuBmUnDo> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29185/how-to-check-why-sound-over-hdmi-doesnt-work
<marciliopereira> também não =/
<odra> Meu deus marcilio D:
<odra> Eu acabei de perceber, você tem o mesmo último nome que eu.
<marciliopereira> kkkkkkk
<odra> T___T
<odra> Véi
<odra> Num guento mais.
<odra> Eu tava pensando que a pessoa que traduziu num sabia inglês
<odra> To percebendo que num sabia nem português
<odra> "sensibilidade a pressão" sem crase. "substitui-lo" sem acento. Usando maiúscula depois de dois pontos.
<marciliopereira> vou postar meu problema, espero que alguem me ajude.... vamos lá, eu tenho um notebook dell inspiron 14R N4110, no windows 7 o som dos 2 alto-falantes tocam normalmente, no ubuntu ta acontecendo um bug com o auto falante esquerdo, fica dando um xiado insuportável, mais quando eu uso o fone de ouvido funciona normal os 2 lados, estranho não? alguem pode me ajudar nisso? obrigado, aguardando respostas
<odra> marcilio: Agente sabe. :|
<marciliopereira> fala galera, to precisando de uma ajuda aqui..... pra testar o audio em uma outra distribuição linux, instalei o unetbootin, coloco a distribuição linux lá e escolho USB.... mais na hora de escolher a unidade fica vazia, como faço?
<braga754> Bom dia pessoal!
<Betofreitas> Olá, alguem poderia me tirar uma duvida sobre ubuntu ?
<Betofreitas> alguem ?
<r13n> alguem ai manja de zabbix?
<betofreitas> Olá, alguém poderia me tirar uma dúvida ?
<betofreitas> ninguém poderia me ajudar ? é uma duvida simples a respeito de drivers, to pensando em trocar meu sistema operacional pelo ubuntu e n sei se os drivers são compatíveis
<joao> bom dia galera
<joao> alguem ai pra me ajudar?
<nntp> joao, se voce falar o problema talvez alguem ajude sempre tem alguem no canal alias agora sao 48 pessoas online
<nntp> joao, qq coisa me procure no canal #LinuxAjuda
<odra> 48 pessoas online.
<odra> São 50% mais do que quando eu cheguei.
<joao> alguem manja de cups?
<joao> estou com problema na configuracao do cups numa rede
<r13n> joao, que tipo de problema voce esta tendo?
<joao> eh o seguinte, eu ja tenho o cups instalado nas maquinas e tenho q adicionar a impressora, so q nao tenho mts conhecimentos pra isso
<joao> eu tenho q entrar no cups e ir em add printer correto? mas ai dentre as opcoes qual devo escolher?
<joao> eh uma rede wireless
<r13n> joao, impressora de rede?
<sagat> tu to querendo instalar o ubuntu no meu notebook que veio com um tal de librix que é baseado no gentoo
<sagat> não curti muito esta distro talvez por estar acostumado com debian
<sagat> minha duvida é
<sagat> será que tera melhor desempenho o equipamento se eu estiver usando ubuntu ?
<sagat> outra coisa todo lugar que tento baixar a iso do ubuntu está cobrando , tem algum lugar onde posso baixar gratuitamente
<sagat> obrigado
<hggdh> sagat: http://releases.ubuntu.com
 * SonOfGod Boa Tarde 
<matheuscar> boa tarde a todos
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: td bom? a enquete terminou? 5° ou 6°? rsrs.
<sagat> mas cara eu quero instalar o ubuntu em um notebook itautec , ser´que vai reconhecer os driver cam etc
<tomascoliveira> bom dia
<tomascoliveira> sou um usuario recente do ubuntu e estou enfrentando algumas dificuldades com o sistema
<tomascoliveira> como consigo ajuda??
<tomascoliveira>  por favor
<hggdh> tomascoliveira: escreva a tua pergunta, e espere por uma resposta
<tomascoliveira> ok.
<hggdh> sagat: em vez de instalar, opte pelo "run live", e verifique se tudo funciona
<tomascoliveira> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.10.  reconheceu todos os drivers do note, etc... funcionando relativamente bem até eu atualizar (pelo atualizador de software).  baixou diversos megas e reiniciou
<tomascoliveira> ao reiniciar sumiu a placa wifi
<tomascoliveira> nao sei o que faco
<tomascoliveira> quando abro o canais de software, naaba drivers, ele mostra que existe uma placa wifi
<tomascoliveira> e que esta usando um driver proprietario
<tomascoliveira> mas... nao funciona de jeito nenhum
<joao> r13n desculpa a demora mas eh q deu meu horario de almoco
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: não está 100% ainda, mas provavelmente será sexta
<kbraun> Olá, alguem poderia me ajudar com um erro de ssh "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" ?
<tiagoscd> kbraun: olá
<tiagoscd> seu serviço ssh não está em conflito com alguma outra porta?
<kbraun> não
<kbraun> estou conseguindo acesso ssh em outro servidor, mas em um especifico nao
<kbraun> so me da essa mensagem, já verifiquei o arquivo hosts.deny mas nao esta listado o ip algum
<tiagoscd> kbraun: e o sshd não tem limite de conexões ativas configurado?
<kbraun> noa, nao possui
<tiagoscd> kbraun: e o log do sshd no servidor que não está conseguindo logar, o que diz?
<kbraun> está closed for root
<YanGM> Como monto uma hd ntfs no centos 6?
<sagat> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdx /diretorio
<sagat> onde x é o endereço da partição que vc deseja montar
<sagat> vc pode dar uma consultada no fstab tb
<YanGM> sagat valey
<YanGM> É temporário
<YanGM> Não preciso brincar com o fstab, rs
<servidor> #join #bacula-br
<YanGM> Beleza
<YanGM> Agora como desmonto
<hggdh> YanGM: sudo umount /directorio
<YanGM> Disse comando não encontrado
<hggdh> YanGM: comando e saida, por favor
<YanGM> hggdh opa sem n foi
<YanGM> Dislexia >:(
<hggdh> heh
<envoyed> Boa tarde, pessoal. Algum de vocês entende o básico de SMB? Não estou conseguindo escrever nos diretórios.
<envoyed> Arquivo de configuração smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/7jX7zrwf
<cropalato> Gomex: Desculpe estava out
<cropalato> Gomex: Como estão as coisas?
<cropalato> envoyed: mostras as permissoes do sistema de arquivo
<envoyed> cropalato: 777 - root:root (drwxrwxrwx - root root)
<cropalato> envoyed: qualo erro? qual o compartilhamento? pastebin log file
<cazador> hi
<cazador> oi
<cazador> Eu quero recuperar os arquivos de boot do ubuntu tem como?
<Muquirana> Boa noite.
<Muquirana> alguém ai poderia tirar uma duvida rapidinho ?
<julinux> eai galera do ubuntu
<julinux> Fui tentar rodar o Counter Strike Source no meu Ubuntu e pra minha surpresa foi isso que apareceu
<julinux> http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/629/counterstrikepo.png
<rcbdesigner> xo ver
<rcbdesigner> tela preta?
<julinux> sim
<julinux> é só isso que aparece
<rcbdesigner> deu uma googleada?
<julinux> sim
<julinux> mas não achei nada referente ao otermo
<rcbdesigner> falam o q? ou não falam nada?
<julinux> eu vi outros tipos de erro, mas nada referente ao meu
<rcbdesigner> xo dar uma googleada tb
<rcbdesigner> foi via Steam?
<julinux> sim
<julinux> tipo, só achei termos referente a instalação do Steam no Linux, mas não achei nenhum erro
<julinux> tanto no meu LapTop quanto no meu Pc ta assim, com esse mesmo problema
<rcbdesigner> chegou a rodar outro jogo?
<julinux> Team Fortress, mas fica do mesmo jeito
<julinux> Tela Preta
<rcbdesigner> você é o vinicius?
<julinux> não Julio Saraiva
<rcbdesigner> http://sejalivre.org/valve-libera-counter-strike-source-no-steam-para-linux-e-novos-games/
<rcbdesigner> tem um comentário que o cara cita a tela preta
<rcbdesigner> e tem um link com pessoas com o mesmo problema
<rcbdesigner> discussão sobre CS http://steamcommunity.com/app/240/discussions/
<rcbdesigner> aqui um cara sugere instalar uns drivers http://steamcommunity.com/app/240/discussions/0/864959810010481242/
<julinux> mas meu vga é intel
<julinux> rcbdesigner
<rcbdesigner> você viu o primeiro link?
<rcbdesigner> o cara fala que algumas pessoas estão com problema com placa intel
<julinux> vi mas não achei nada de placa intel
<julinux> rcbdesigner foi isso que vi: Obrigado Frank Souza, minha placa de video é da Intel. No link que vc me passou, consegui ver que outras pessoas estão tendo o mesmo erro e que também possuem placas de video Intel, mas ainda não descobrimos um jeito de consertar este problema.
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> só que o post dele foi no dia 10...
<rcbdesigner> veja ali no fórum destinado ao CS se não encontra algo.. tipo o driver experimental
<rcbdesigner> quem podia dar um help acho que seria o tiagosc
<rcbdesigner> ou o vitorlobo_off  só que ele ta off mesmo por causa de um trampo
<julinux> tipo assim, como eu faço pra ver qual a minha versão do OpenGL?
<rcbdesigner> hggdh,  qual o comando?
<rcbdesigner> hggdh, boa noite =P
<SonOfGod> boa noite
<SonOfGod> podem dar me uma ajuda
<SonOfGod> como faço para configurar o Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server ?
<julinux> SonOfGod você é o filho de Deus?
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: comando para o que?
<rcbdesigner> ele quer ver a versão do OpenGL hggdh
<bonecao> boa noite galera quero uma ajuda
<julinux> bonecao pode falar
<bonecao> removi o java no ubuntu e sumiu varias coisas
<julinux> kkkkkkkkk'
<bonecao> apt-get remove java*
<bonecao> nao quero reinstalar
<bonecao> aguem pode ajudar
<julinux> bonecao segue ai um tuto http://sejalivre.org/instalando-o-java-7-da-oracle-no-ubuntu-12-10-e-linux-mint-13-jre-jdk/
<SonOfGod> julinux  obrigado ja resolvi de outra maneira
<SonOfGod> obrigado
<bonecao> julinux esta aparecendo acesso negado
<bonecao> quando vou executar
<hggdh> rcbdesigner, julinux: dpkg -l \*opengl\*
<rcbdesigner> vlw
<marcos> o audio do youtube quando fica no máximo fica cortando alguem sabe me ajudar a consertar?! Sou novo no ubuntu faz menos de uma mês que eu comecei a utilizar
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-19
<juniorxap> galera tinha um computador parado, dai instalei o ubuntu nele e queria fazer dele um servidor para arquivos, dai criei o compartilhamento da pasta home e tudo mais, só que meu notebook com ubuntu também (ambos 12.04) não exerga o compartilhamento do outro por nada...
<juniorxap> achei inúmeros tutoriais de como criar compartilhamento ubuntu x windows, mas não ubuntu x ubuntu, o que logicamente deveria ser mais fácil ainda...
<Poca> juniorxap: use NFS
<Poca> tem no vivaolinux
<juniorxap> ok obrigado...
<MarconM> boa noite
<d70> MarconM, boa
<MarconM> hggdh, e ae
<MarconM> d70, e ae cara
<rcbdesigner> MarconM, foi abduzido man?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, e ae cara
<MarconM> auehauhaeua quase isso
<MarconM> ontem trabalhei até 11 da noite
<rcbdesigner> abusado? lol
<MarconM> nem ver a namorada eu to conseguindo
<rcbdesigner> aff
<MarconM> =/
<rcbdesigner> esses trabalhos que quero evitar
<MarconM> ontem que eu fui na casa del efalar com os pais dela
<MarconM> rcbdesigner, nem me diga
<MarconM> amanha vem o pica-master das galacias na empresa
<MarconM> pensa
<rcbdesigner> tem amigo meu que trabalha em agencia grande que os caras tão com trabalho grande tem de virar noite
<rcbdesigner> quero pensar em pica não rsrs
<rcbdesigner> é o kid da empresa? XD
<rcbdesigner> ta lascado
<rcbdesigner> tem que apresentar um projeto ou mostrar que ta tudo em dia?
<MarconM> os 2
<MarconM> uaehauheuaehaa
<hggdh> rcbdesigner: linguagem, por favor
<hggdh> MarconM: ora, ora...
<rcbdesigner> e um dia que eu tava editorando um anuário de 800 páginas e chega o Diretor da Secretária e me da uns tapinhas nas cosats.. eu quase xingo pensando que era um colega
<rcbdesigner> Secretaria*
<rcbdesigner> chega fiquei branco.. ar condicionado em 18° e pernas suando
<rcbdesigner> XD
<evertton> Oi, pessoal!
<rcbdesigner> oi
<evertton> Sobre o que estão a discutir?
<evertton> Primeira vez que uso o IRC... =)
<rcbdesigner> sobre trabalho
<evertton> kkk'
<evertton> Eu sou pesquisador no IF-AL.... Provavelmente hoje vou virar a noite para fechar o milestone...
<rcbdesigner> voltar a ler um texto aqui
<evertton> beleza...
<rcbdesigner> nem sei o que é isso
<rcbdesigner> boa noite para os que ficam
<rcbdesigner> o/
<Pirata_da_Rede>  boa noite! a todos. :)
<Julinux> Boa Noite Pirata
<Julinux> Qual sua dúvida
<Julinux> Alguém ai tem um remédio para dor de cabeça
<Julinux> Alguém aqui é da 4Linux ou VirtualLink?
<omelete> eu ñ
<Pirata_da_Rede> Julinux: brasnet
<Julinux> Pirata_da_Rede, o que tem a brasnet ?
<Pirata_da_Rede> Julinux: sou dessa epoca :)
<Julinux> Pirata_da_Rede, eu também
<Julinux> Pirata_da_Rede, brasnet, braschat, fullnetwork
<Pirata_da_Rede> Julinux: opa, intaum é nois
<Julinux> :)
<Julinux> lembra da fullnetwork ?
<Pirata_da_Rede> Julinux: não
<Julinux> hum
<Julinux> ver lá no youtube
<Pirata_da_Rede> Julinux: ok
<fabiomaca> bom dia pra quem é de bom dia!!!!!
<fabiomaca> rsrsrsrs e ai galerinha de boa!!!! bela manha de sol.....
<fabiomaca> após um inverno que foi punk, o sol volta a brilhar....
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<odra> Bom dia SOUL_OF_R00T denovo.
<odra> Ontem eu te disse bom dia e você não falou nada :/
<SOUL_OF_R00T> desculpe odra
<SOUL_OF_R00T> super bom dia amigo
<SOUL_OF_R00T> saudações a todos!
<odra> Não.
<odra> Eu quero dizer algo além disso.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> pode falar, desculpe a indelicadeza....
<odra> Não você não entendeu :S
<odra> Eu quiz dizer você dizer algo além de saudações D:
<SOUL_OF_R00T> eu estou me contendo na forma de comprimentar as pessoas nos canais por que já fui punido por desejar outras coisas além de simples saudações
<odra> isso quer dizer que você não fala mais nada além de bom dia? :/
<SOUL_OF_R00T> é que ainda não uso ubuntu não tenho nada de pratica ou problemas com ele!
<odra> .____________.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> mas estou muito interessado em usá-lo em breve
<SOUL_OF_R00T> <"no momento só( debian, gentoo, slack, freebsd)">
<guigouz> ubuntu só desaponta quando trocam algo que tá funcionando por alguma coisa nova que inventaram e não funciona direito
<guigouz> fora isso, é legal porque todo mundo lança pacotes oficiais pra ele
<SOUL_OF_R00T> abração grde guigouz a tempo não tc contigo amigo!
<fabiomaca> SOUL_OF_ROOT, eu tenho gostado muito, inclusive estou muito animano com essas distribuições para mobile e tablet, eu uso a uns 3 anos e a tres meses tive uma boa oportunidade de trabalho e fiz uma proposta de trocar o os de todas as maquinas da empresa por ubuntu, o chefe deu o ok e eu troquei tudo e está funcionando 100% e o pessoal está adorando, estou em uma segunda etapa que é a de refazer e criar algumas soluções em python 
<Danniel-Lara> b omdias
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<rcbdesigner> bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> ...
<nntp> bom dia todos
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :) bom dia.
<rafael_> gostaria de saber como configura variaveis de ambiente no ubuntu
<paladinn> rafael_, google
<paladinn> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConfigurandoVari%C3%A1veisDeAmbiente
<rafael_> ja consegui ja
<rafael_> valeu
<rafael_> aqui uma ultima pergunta os driver adicionais do ubuntu
<rafael_> se eu instalar um deles quando eu atualizar meu ubuntu ele fica sem configuração do xorg ou nao?
<Rangel> Bom Dia
<rafael_> dia
<Rangel> Alguem ai trabalha pro governo
<Rangel> ??
<rafael_> depende
<rafael_> mas pode falar
<Rangel> depende????
<rafael_> eu trabalho pro governo uai
<rafael_> so que municipal
<Rangel> hum blz
<Rangel> desenvolvimento ou suporte?
<rafael_> nenhum dos 2
<Rangel> to querendo aprender sobre customização
<Rangel> tem conhecimento?
<rafael_> customização qde que?
<Rangel> do ubuntu
<rafael_> entao cara, depende do que quer customizar
<rafael_> porque tipo com a aplicação é opensource então voce pode ser um colaborador desde kernel ate front end que significa a questoes da interface
<rafael_> se puder ser mais especifico nas suas perguntas ajudaria
<Danniel-Lara> legal digitar isso no terminal    :(){ :|: & };:
<Rangel> tudo
<Bon-chan> rafael_, trabalha com algum projeto social?
<rafael_> Bon-chan, social nao apenas com projetos geograficos ou mais conhecidos geoprocessamente
<rafael_> Bon-chan, porque?
<rafael_> geoprocessamento
<Bon-chan> procurando alguém que trabalhe com soft livre em algum projeto publico e social para trocar uma idéia :)
<rafael_> pode falar
<rafael_> nao sei se vou poder solucionar seus problemas em 100% mas acredito que posso dar uma ajuda
<rafael_> vem pro privado porque o chat eh mais para suporte
<Rangel> desde de kernel ate front end
<rafael_> privado
<rafael_> Rangel, privado
<rafael_> Bon-chan, privado
<rafael_> Rangel, voce sabe usar o privado do xchat?
<rafael_> Bon-chan, voce sabe usar o privado do xchat?
<Rangel> alguem ai pode me dar uma luz
<Rangel> quero customizar meu ubuntu
<Rangel>  quero customizar meu ubuntu
<tiagoscd> Rangel: mas o que você quer customizar ao certo?
<Rangel> toda a parte grafica
<Rangel> e queria ter uma idéia de por onde começar a mexer no kernel
<tiagoscd> Rangel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<tiagoscd> Rangel: apenas por curiosidade, o que pretendes customizar no kernel?
<guigouz> Rangel, leia o Kernel-HOWTO no tldp
<Rangel> quero aprender linux
<Rangel> tenho q saber de tudo
<Rangel> por isso quero mexer no kernel
<Rangel> ñ tem uma parte especifica ñ
<sistematico> heh
<tiagoscd> :)
<sistematico> Bom dia meninos e meninas.
<Rangel> tiago  onde encontro Kernel-HOWTO no tldp
<NarfligiX> vc mesmo já respondeu sua pergunta, Rangel
<NarfligiX> no tldp
<NarfligiX> coloca tldp, abre o primeiro site
<NarfligiX> coloca kernel na busca interna do site
<NarfligiX> será provavelmente a primeira ocorrência tbm
<NarfligiX> agora, uma coisa é certa
<NarfligiX> hoje em dia pra vc precisar recompilar o kernel precisa ser algo estremamente específico, caso contrário, você não precisará fazer isso
<NarfligiX> tem gente que usa linux há anos e nunca teve essa necessidade de fazer uma recompilação pessoal
<NarfligiX> mas não há nada contra ler e aprender por aprender
<NarfligiX> mas a primeira coisa que você precisa aprender é a pesquisar
<Rangel> vlw pela dica
<d70> bom dia, alguem ja fez, ou pode me ajudar, instalar o xfce , junto com o gnome, tenho o ubuntu 12.04 rodando com gnome, quero instalar o xfce
<sistematico> d70: sudo apt-get install xfce
<Danniel-Lara> d70:    sudo apt-get install xfce4
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<d70> sistematico, vou tentar aqui, e dps, aparece bonitin na tela de login ?rs
<d70> tenho um problema com o gnome, mas só na minha maquina, usando unity, ou gnome2 msm, as vezes da uns flashes na tela, e o gnome-panel some, e as barras de menu, um saquinho, já instalei drivers, enfim, na minha maquina mesmo, acho.
<CyL> d70: logs?
<tiagoscd> d70: se quiser instalar o pacote completo do Xubuntu
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<d70> vou tentar aqui, e dou noticias.
<sistematico> d70: O comportamento "padrão" é pra aparecer na tela de login sim :)
<d70> uso o mint com xfce em outra maq , acho otimo.
<Mk2> bom dia pessoal
<Mk2> alguma alma caridos para dar um auxilio com o samba ?
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> Mk2: Qual erro?
<Mk2> acentuação
<Mk2> quando crio um arquivo pelo share a partir de uma maquina windows.. os acentos ficam ok
<Mk2> ao acessar via console, exibibe caracteres estranhos nos lugar dos acentos
<Mk2> tentei ajustar o smb.conf com o iso-chaset , mas o problema continua
<Mk2> charset*
<sistematico> Isso não é no SAMBA.
<Mk2> o meu locale aparentemente esta correto
<sistematico> Mk2: Dá um echo $LANG e cola aqui.
<Mk2> e a partição é ext4, até onde sei n posso informar utf8 no fstab usando ext4 né ?
<sistematico> Poder pode, mas não é o lugar certo.
<Mk2> root@LINUXSERVER:/volumes/Hard Disk/Dados# echo $LANG pt_BR
<sistematico> Mk2: echo $LANG
<Mk2> saiu pt_BR
<sistematico> O erro é esse.
<sistematico> Num é pt_BR, é pt_BR.UTF-8
<sistematico> Sacou?
<sistematico> Ou ISO8859-1 ou ISO-8859-1
<sistematico> Tem que testar.
<Mk2> hmm
<sistematico> Mk2: Vê se você tem esse arquivo: /etc/default/locale
<Mk2> LANG="pt_BR" LANGUAGE="pt_BR:pt:en"
<sistematico> Tenta com .UTF-8 no final.
<sistematico> Cria a linha LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8" e comenta a outra.
<sistematico> Se bugar, volta do jeito que tava antes comentando a nova linha e descomentando a antiga.
<sistematico> Aqui deve ter alguma coisa tambem.. /etc/environment
<sistematico> Na sua $HOME em .dmrc a LANG é "re-setada".
<sistematico> Altera lá tambem.
<Mk2> eu tinha seguido este tutorial aqui antes
<Mk2> http://www.jostdayan.com.br/2010/01/locales-utf-8-para-iso-8859-1/
<sistematico> Se num funcionar talvez tenha que mudar as variáveis LC_COLLATE e MM_CHARSET, mas eu num tenho certeza disso.
<sistematico> O Windows acho que usa ISO ao invés de UTF, mas eu não sei.
<Mk2> continua
<d70> entao, acho q farofa n deu certo, rs. deu, mas n deu, instalei o xfce, não consegui usar, direito, to usando o xubuntu, deu certo, porém alguns erros continuam.
<Mk2> sistematico:
<Mk2> percebi que é somente pelo console, que a acentuação fica incorreta
<Mk2> no ambiente gráfico esta normal
<Hancharek> Boa tarde
<fabiomaca> Galera alguem teve problemas em criar uma maquina virtual de ubuntu 1210 no virtualbox da oracle???
<Danniel-Lara> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h384z7Ph0gU&hd=1
<d70> alguem ja usou aquelas docas(adaptador) para HDs SATA no linux ?
<d70> como essa? http://www.vantecusa.com/gl/product/view_detail/420
<Robson> ola não consigo baixar a imagem pelo site em meados de 50 MB ele para o download com erro de usuario e senha
<d70> Robson, vc esta baixando link direto? ja tentou torrent?
<Robson> sera que alguem poderia me ajudar, um arquivo torrent ou um outro site para baixar a imagem
<d70> qual versão?
<d70> 12.04 ? 12.10 ?
<Robson> não encontrei nenhum para torrent 13.04
<Robson> a versão é 13.04
<Robson> d70?
<d70> olha, n to achando, tenta o http://burnbit.com
<d70> converte links em torrent
<d70> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<odra> :/
<odra> :\
<odra> :|
<odra> Onde está todo mundo!
<odra> Porque vocês não estão se gabando de como o ubuntu eh melhor que o windows ou algo do genero
<Danniel-Lara> odra:   como ??
<odra> Eu disse, porque vocês não estão se gabando de como o ubuntu eh melhor que o windows ou algo do genero
<Danniel-Lara> odra:  e porque deveria ?
<odra> Sei lá
<odra> Passa tempo?
<Danniel-Lara> hum ok
<rcbdesigner> é cada uma
<Ricardo_> Boa tarde
<Ricardo_> alguem poderia me informa se a distribuição Ubuntu é recomendado para netbook?
<Ricardo_> boa tarde
<odra> Boa tarde gente que nunca fala nada.
<omelete> p_p
<rcbdesigner> boa
<rcbdesigner> povo fala mais a noite qd volta do trabalho
<RodrigO23> Iai pessoal
<Julinux> Pessoal, tem como eu aumentar o tamanho de uma partição sem ter que formatar?
<Fabianinnn>  No linux existe distros com mais ou menos compatibilidade de hardware dependendo da fabricante?
<hggdh> Fabianinnn: podes explicar melhor?
<Fabianinnn> hggdh, por exemplo, existe alguma distro que funcione melhor do que outra em um pc com uma GPU ati?
<hggdh> de forma geral... possível. GPUs dependem de código no kernel e (provavelmente) userland. Assim, a experiencia pode variar com a versão do kernel, utilitários userland, e drivers.
<hggdh> como ATI é closed source, fica mais difícil ainda determinarmos qual versão de kernel, userland, e drivers seria a ideal
<hggdh> assim... escolha uma distro que permita *testar* (como o UBuntu live) antes de instalar
<Fabianinnn> hggdh, valeu
<hggdh> ah, sim... a marca, modelo e firmaware da GPU também vai influir
<Fabianinnn> hggdh, indica algum com boa compatibilidade com ATI?
<hggdh> Fabianinnn: não... eu tenho um nVidia, e uso o driver Nouveau (free software). Detonei o último laptop com ATI algum tempo atras, e não pretendo ter outro com ATI ou nVidia.
<hggdh> para mim não vale o stress
<Fabianinnn> hggdh, eu usei o ubuntu aqui mas a compatibilidade nao foi lá essas coisas
<Fabianinnn> então desisti
<hggdh> Fabianinnn: de forma geral ouço dizer que o Ubuntu 12.04 está a funcionar direito com ATI.
<hggdh> (mas eu rodo 13.04, ainda em desenvolvimento)
<hggdh> outros por cá saberão mais
<virtu> e ae
<adiaswin> ea
<d70> ae
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-20
<skull> boa noite
<skull> alguem ae manja de ldap + samba?
<guigouz> fala skull
<guigouz> eu uso o smbldap-tools
<skull> então cara
<skull> postei meu problema em http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Duvidas-em-Geral/Problemas-Autenticacao-XP-LDAP-Samba
<skull> da uma olhadinha
<rcbdesigner> alguém mais está tendo problemas com o bate-papo do facebook no Ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner> testei no firefox e no chromium e os dois estão dando problema
<Ric_> Ola , qto preciso de memoria RAM?
<Ric_> pra rodar o UBUNTU?
<guigouz> skull, por padrão o smbldap-tools nao adiciona a conta como parte do domínio
<guigouz> tem um parametro pra isso
<guigouz> skull, -a The user will have a Samba account (and Unix).
<guigouz> tem que passar isso
<guigouz> quando fizer o smbldap-useradd
<guigouz> skull, smbldap-usermod -a usuario
<guigouz> pra adicionar os dados do samba no registro do usuário
<guigouz> to criando um painel web pra isso =)
<d70> rcbdesigner: teve uma epoca que não conseguia acessar o facebook, do ubuntu, porém agora esta tudo normal.
<rcbdesigner> pois eu to converando com uma pessoa e do nada sobe para conversas antigas.. ou some a que eu acabei de  escrever
<rcbdesigner> bug feião
<rcbdesigner> vou configurar no pidgin msm
<d70> rcbdesigner: pidgin e android, rs, alias, facebook, só p/ chat serve msm.
<skull> guigouz já havia feito isto sem sucesso
<skull> ;z
<guigouz> skull, algo no log do samba ?
<guigouz> o -a é importante pra logar
<skull> no log fala que nao foi possivel autenticar
<skull> cara, o mais sinistro é que se dou um smbldap-usermod -B 1 nomedousuario e tento logar, ele fala que a senha precisa ser alterada
<skull> mas se coloco uma senha nova diz acesso negado
<rcbdesigner> alguém aqui personalizou os sons do pidgin?
<xGrind> rcbdesigner; eu tirei os sons
<rcbdesigner> eu entendi
<rcbdesigner> mas to deixando o som de receber msg
<rcbdesigner> só que o som não me agrada
<guigouz> rcbdesigner, é só trocar
<xGrind> rcbdesigner; ferramentas, preferencias, sons
<rcbdesigner> to ligado.. quero achar um som legal
<xGrind> rcbdesigner; vc usa qual versão do ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner> 12.04
<rcbdesigner> vou baixar um som
<MarconM> boa noite
<rcbdesigner> boa
<guigouz> rcbdesigner, http://jameshetfieldsoundboard.com/
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> \m/
<wool> boa noite,será q alguem sabe informar se em nova york ou miami tem algum local que eu possa comprar produtos do ubuntu?
<wool> ?
<bktt> wool
<rcbdesigner> saiu
<bktt> pelo o que andei lendo a canonical não possui lojas físicas
<bktt> fiz uma busca rápida aqui e não encontrei nada
<rcbdesigner> putz... tava querendo uma maneira de deixar o ícone do pidgin no painel superior no ubuntu 12.04
<rcbdesigner> ficar que nem o skype.. que até mostra se tem uma msg recebida
<rcbdesigner> cacildis... sumiram algumas opções do painel superior depois que fiz uma verificação de atualização
<rcbdesigner> logo quando deu meia noite...
<rcbdesigner> talvez seja um bug do ubuntu
<rcbdesigner> desapareceu até o botão de desligar
<rcbdesigner> amanhã resolvo
<skull> insonia guigouz :D
<guigouz> eu tentei
<guigouz> aí voltei pra terminar o painel do samba
<skull> boa
<skull> vou começar a configurar o postfix
<guigouz> manter servidor de email é coisa de gente masoquista
<skull> sim
<skull> mas é so para apresentar a solução completa no trabalho de serviços de rede
<Kobrakao> boas, queria particionar meu hd no linux como fazer? pois ele esta full na ext4 e uns 4gb de swap. queria particionar a ext4
<Kobrakao> tentei usar o gparted.. porem o volume esta montado obrigado.
<guigouz> Kobrakao, vc precisa fazer isso entrando pelo livecd
<guigouz> aí vc vai poder alterar a partição
<guigouz> mas se ela está cheia, como vai fazer ?
<Kobrakao> ta cheia nao
<guigouz> ah blz
<Kobrakao> nao tinha pensado
<Kobrakao> no livecd
<Kobrakao> heehehehe
<guigouz> tem o gparted nele
<Kobrakao> ja ta tarde ne
<Kobrakao> eh verdade
<Kobrakao> agora q lembrei
<Kobrakao> kkk
<fabiomaca> bom dia!!!
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Bom dia a todos! Tenho instalado o Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS anteontem sem formatar o home. Mencionou ter mantido as configurações para não ser omisso, mas não acho que estou com problemas relacionados a isso. Enfrento dificuldades com dbus, XDMCP, PolicyKit e autorizações.
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, no seu home você tem os arquivos .gnome .gconf .gconf2 e outros escondidos, alguma configuração antiga pode estar interferindo aí
<AlexandreMBM> Posso separar os problemas em duas vias de análise: (1) uma sessão XDMCP tem menos privilégios do que uma sessão local, o Ubuntu One não conecta (com um erro relacionado ao dbus), e não há o indicator de nome de usuário da sessão; (2) em uma sessão local (não XDMCP) os usuários "padrão" que eu criei (com base em arquivos de home que já exisitiam) não estão podendo montar partições de discos rígidos inter
<AlexandreMBM> nos.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu quero resolver primeiro a linha de problemas n.º 2. Descobri que ela me ajudou um pouco a suspeitar de algumas coisas úteis para o a via de problemas n.º 1.
<AlexandreMBM> Quanto aos arquivos em .gnome .gconf .gconf2 e outros que parecem "sérios" também, eu os apaguei (movi para um backup), retornando apenas o que era mais simples, menos importante (coisas como ícones, lançadores, Ubuntu One, Dropbox, Tomboy).
<AlexandreMBM> Então... vamos nos ater à via de dificuldades n.º 2. Eu realmente quero, com certa urgência, que os demais usuários possam montar os volumes (ext3 e NTFS) dos discos internos sem necessidade da minha senha de usuário administrador.
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: você pode adicionar o mount no seu sudoers
<tiagoscd> basta digitar
<tiagoscd> sudo visudo
<guigouz> se o disco é interno, ele não pode estar sempre montado ?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu descobrir que existem permissões a serem dadas através de grupos e permissões a serem dadas através do PolicyKit. Eu acho que sei de todas que são necessárias. Adicicona o usuário a grupos e criar regras de autoridade no PolicyKit. O problema é que não estou sabendo que serviços reiniciar para a coisa passar a funcionar com as novas configurações.
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, eu não gostaria. Preferiria desmontado. Penso ser mais seguro em termos de não corrupção. Temos partições NTFS e eu estou com certo temor pelo temo que já passamos sem um backup substancial.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, tem certeza de que estamos falando da mesma coisa? Eu quero a montagem através do Nautilus. As unidades aparecem na barra lateral.
<AlexandreMBM> Meu grupos de usuário administrador:
<AlexandreMBM> alexandre : alexandre adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<AlexandreMBM> Meus grupos do usuário padrão:
<AlexandreMBM> alberto : alberto adm plugdev fuse storage
<AlexandreMBM> Antes estava:
<AlexandreMBM>   alberto : alberto
<AlexandreMBM> Coloquei adm e fuse a contragosto, para testar.
<AlexandreMBM> Explico cada um.
<AlexandreMBM> (Ah! Eu também sei de dica para editar os arquivos XML principais do PolicyKit. Mas até agora não quis fazê-lo)
<AlexandreMBM> Esperem um pouco, por favor. Vou linkar as explicações para o que fiz.
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: o seu problema é que a montagem e desmontagem precisam de privilégios administrativos para serem executados
<tiagoscd> editando o /etc/sudoers e adicionando o /bin/mount e /bin/umount para todos os usuários
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, sim. Mas o Nautilus usa o sudo por baixo?
<tiagoscd> eles terão permissão para montar sem a necessidade de senha
<tiagoscd> o nautilus usa o mount pra fazer a montagem
<tiagoscd> tudo que é montado no sistema passa por ele
<tiagoscd> heheh
<AlexandreMBM> Ah! Beleza. Vou tentar isso então.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas antes, já que comecei, vou dar o tais links.
<AlexandreMBM> São apenas dois.
<AlexandreMBM> Outra coisa a observar é que para o usar o sudo os usuário devem estar no grupo sudo, imagino.
<tiagoscd> sim, mas no seu caso não será necessário colocar eles no grupo sudo após editar o /etc/sudoers
<AlexandreMBM> Mas o que me fez vim aqui foi que depois de executar as dicas eu não consegui efetivar as configurações. Até consegui, fazendo sudo restart dbus. Mas isso curiosamente bagunçou as sessões eu tive se reiniciar a máquina. Ou seja: o dbus não sabe reiniciar (ao menos por esse comando).
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, certo. Faço já a sua dica. Muito obrigado pela atenção que está me dando. A delonga é apenas para compartilhar o "conhecimento" que já tenho e já experimentei. Mas acaba já!
<AlexandreMBM> De https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PolicyKit
<AlexandreMBM> Eu fiz " Workaround to mount filesytems by user in group storage without password"
<AlexandreMBM> Depois adicionei o usuário alberto a aqules grupos, e fiz mencionado o restart do dbus.
<AlexandreMBM> Como já disse, não deu certo.
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: mas depois que reiniciou o máquina chegou a fazer o teste pra ver se funcionava a montagem automática?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu queri ter achado o policykit-gnome (http://wiki.debian.org/PolicyKit) no Ubuntu. Será o pacote policykit-1-gnome?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, sim, cheguei. Agorinha. E está como se eu nunca tivesse feito nada.
<AlexandreMBM> No entanto, antes do reinício, ficaram efetivadas as configurações do PolicyKit, apesar de todos os probelmas decorrentes do dbus.
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: no Ubuntu o policykit está em três pacotes: policykit-1, policykit-1-gnome e policykit-desktop-privileges
<AlexandreMBM> Apenas apareceu uma segundo janela de não autorização, que já aparecia. Mas não pedia mais senha. Curioso, pelo fato do usuário já estar em todos aqueles grupos.
<AlexandreMBM> Agora penso que o sudo faria a diferença ali. Mas o dbus não pode funcionar daquele jeito, todo quebrado.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, vou checar quais deles está instalado
<AlexandreMBM> Todos três estão instalados. Concluo (salvo engano) que o policykit-gnome não está no pacote policykit-1-gnome. Curiosamente!
<AlexandreMBM> Isso aqui — http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshot/policykit-gnome —facilitaria demais as coisas!
<AlexandreMBM> Eu não quero ficar editando diretamente aqueles XML.
<AlexandreMBM> E eu imagino que essa ferramenta já trataria de aplicar/efetivar o editado.
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: digite 'policytool' no terminal
<AlexandreMBM> Não instalado. Diz que pode ser encontrado em openjdk-6-jre e openjdk-7-jre.
<AlexandreMBM> (sabem dizer se openjdk-7-jre está funcionando com o site do Banco do Brasil?)
<tiagoscd> qual versão do Ubuntu está usando AlexandreMBM ?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<AlexandreMBM> Instalação a partir do Live CD. A raiz foi formatada.
<AlexandreMBM> Só tenho partições para raiz e home.
<AlexandreMBM> 2º e último link: sobre grupos eu havia consultado https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Privileges
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: certo, checando aqui o policytool não tem nada a ver com o policykit
<tiagoscd> mas sim com o openjdk
<AlexandreMBM> Agora finalmente vou ao visudo.
<tiagoscd> ok
<tiagoscd> e eu vou finalmente tomar um café :)
<tiagoscd> volto logo mais
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, o que eu coloco mesmo?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, se quiser, eu mesmo pesquiso
<AlexandreMBM> Vou me basear nisso:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/visudo-and-granting-access-to-mount-for-a-normal-user-522346/#post2601666
<tiagoscd> alberto ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/bin/mount
<tiagoscd> agora vou lá
<tiagoscd> volto já
<tiagoscd> :)
<lucascfk> pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, sim. Deve funcionar. Mas descobri uma coisa interessante pra mim. Descobri que bastava colocar alberto no grupo sudo, porque no visudo já tinha (por padrão):
<AlexandreMBM> # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<lucascfk> qual sistemas de arquivos vcs recomendam pra ssd?
<AlexandreMBM> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<AlexandreMBM> Com isso que aprendi, vou simplesmente tirar alberto de todos os demais grupos, deixando ele apenas nos grupos alberto e storage, e vou modificar a regra que você me ensinou para o grupo storage.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd,
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, a regra que você me ensinou também é ensinada no link anterior (acima).
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, muito obrigado. Acho que o problema está resolvido.
<AlexandreMBM> Vou inclusive desfazer as configurações-tentativas de antes, para me certificar que com o mais simples (de agora) a coisa já funciona.
<AlexandreMBM> E também para limpar, claro.
<AlexandreMBM> Refiro-me ao arquivo /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/10-udisk2.rules
<tiagoscd> lucascfk: o próprio ext4 é show pra ssd
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: beleza
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, se " %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" funcionou,
<AlexandreMBM> "%storage        ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/bin/mount,/bin/umount" deveria funcionar?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, será erro sintaxe (espaços, tab, coisa que o valha)?
<AlexandreMBM> Nesse momento o usuário alberto está no grupos alberto plugdev fuse storage.
<AlexandreMBM> Só que no meio tempo eu inventei de mover a regra PolicyKit. Talvez seja o caso de eu reiniciar a máquina, mas acho que não, pois colacando aberto mais no grupo sudo funciona.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, acho que vou simplesmente livra-se de storage e deixar alberto no grupo sudo
<mschon> AlexandreMBM, pq vc nao cria um Cmnd_Alias
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, para os comando? Sim, o farei, depois que o principal estiver resolvido.
<mschon> depois vc so especifica assim => %group 	ALL = (root) 	NOPASSWD:CMDS
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: não é bom deixar tudo aberto no sudo como fez ali
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, estou querendo saber por que está sendo necessário o usuário no grupo sudo.
<tiagoscd> dessa forma que passou todos os programas podem ser executados sem senha
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, isso significa o que?
<mschon> AlexandreMBM, o q vc esta querendo fazer ?
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, ah! Li. Entendi.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, que alberto monte unidades de disco no Nautilus
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, só está funcionando com ele no grupo sudo
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, não está funcionando com ele apenas no grupo storage
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, no visudo são essas duas regras:
<AlexandreMBM> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<AlexandreMBM> %storage        ALL=(ALL)NOPASSWD:/bin/mount,/bin/umount
<AlexandreMBM> A primeira estava por padrão.
<AlexandreMBM> A segunda eu adicionei.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, seguir as últimas sugestões.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas elas não resolvem a questão do porquê de alberto está precisando no grupo sudo.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, tem alguma ideia?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: se não estiver no grupo sudo ele não monta?
<AlexandreMBM> Não.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, acho que é erro de sintaxe (espaços ou tabs).
<AlexandreMBM> Vou fazer uns testes?
<AlexandreMBM> * Vou fazer uns testes.
<tiagoscd> ok, qualquer coisa avisa depois dos testes
<mschon> AlexandreMBM, vamos la
<mschon> pela linha de comando o alberto consegue montar certo ?
<mschon> ele nao esta conseguindo eh montar pelo nautilus certo ?
<tiagoscd> mschon: não, ele consegue montar
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, não tentei pela linha de comando durante todo esse tempo
<tiagoscd> ele apenas quer que não solicite senha na hora da montagem
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, não interessa nem um pouco ao usuário alberto
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, mschon isso! No Nautilus.
<AlexandreMBM> Depois de salvar o visudo, está tudo OK, não é?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: apenas mande o conteúdo do arquivo para ver como está
<tiagoscd> pra não dar problema
<AlexandreMBM> Fiz "%storage        ALL = (ALL)     NOPASSWD: /bin/mount,/bin/umount" e nada!
<AlexandreMBM> Após "NOPASSWD:"  tem uma espaço.
<AlexandreMBM> Outras linhas está tudo padrão. Nada alterei.
<mschon> AlexandreMBM,
<AlexandreMBM> Depois que funcionar farei ALL = (root)
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, diga
<mschon> %storage ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/mount, /bin/umount
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, tem espaço ou tab após %storage
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<mschon> tanto faz
<mschon> o usuario esta no grupo storage ?
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, simi
<mschon> digite sudo -l
<AlexandreMBM> sim
<mschon> tem q retornar os comandos mount e umount
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, acho que você quis dizer:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo -U alberto -l
<AlexandreMBM> Retornou:
<AlexandreMBM> (dentre outras coisas antes)
<AlexandreMBM> Usuário alberto pode executar os seguintes comandos nessa máquina:
<AlexandreMBM>     (ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/mount, (ALL) /bin/umount
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que o NOPASSWD ficou aplicado apenas ao mount. Isso fará diferença, depois?
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que sim, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> Mas, enfim, os comando estão aí, permitidos.
<AlexandreMBM> E agora?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu não gostaria de ter os usuário "padrão" no grupo sudo.
<AlexandreMBM> Vou testar sem a regra PolicyKit, para ver se faz alguma diferença.
<mschon> por isto eu disse para vc usar o Cmnd_Alias
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, não entendi?
<AlexandreMBM> * mschon , não entendi!
<mschon> pera aiq  vou postar o meu sudoers
<mschon> AlexandreMBM, http://paste.linuxajuda.com.br/index.php?show=352
<mschon> senha ubuntu-br
<AlexandreMBM> Ter ou não ter /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/10-udisk2.rules não fez diferença.
<AlexandreMBM> Vou deixar sem. O negócio parece ser só com o visudo.
<mschon> visudo = editor do arquivo /etc/sudoers em modo exclusivo
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, OK. Expressei-me mal.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, interessante, o exemplo. Ter o exemplo. Mas não estou vendo como aplicá-lo ao meu caso, a não ser para a criação do Cmd_Alias. Você está insinuando que só funcionará com Cmd_Alias?
<mschon> qdo vc tem uma relacao de comandos q quer associar ao usuario ou grupo vc tem q usar o Cmnd_Alias
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, sendo assim, vou usar.
<AlexandreMBM> ;)
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, não deu certo ainda
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, tiagoscd, eu suspeito do óbvio:
<ikke> salve galera, fui instalar o smartmontools via apt-get e ele reclamou que eu não tinha linux-image-3.0.0-31-server, só que deu um problema na instalção dele já que acabou o espaço em /boot. Olhei no fórum como resolver isso e a idéia é dar um purge em todas as kernel images antigas que estão no /boot. Só que não consigo dar o apt-get -y purge pq ele pede pra instalar o
<ikke> linux-image-3.0.0-31-server com um apt-get -f install
<AlexandreMBM> que o Nautilus usa mais comandos com sudo para fazer a montagem
<AlexandreMBM> ikke, experimente encontrar em /boot coisas que você possa, com segurança, apagar
<ikke> AlexandreMBM pois é
<AlexandreMBM> ikke, no final de semana eu constatei que havia uma pasta src com os headers de kernels muito antigos.
<ikke> ñ tenho certeza do que é seguro ou não
<AlexandreMBM> ikke, liberei gigabytes, acho
<AlexandreMBM> ikke, tem alguma pasta src em /boot?
<AlexandreMBM> aqui não tem
<AlexandreMBM> sei que aquela não era em /boot
<mschon> AlexandreMBM, vc consegue montar via modo texto ?
<AlexandreMBM> não uso partição para /boot
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, posso tentar para um teste, mas não interessa nem um pouco ficar no modo texto
<mschon> calma
<mschon> se funcionar por la teremos a certeza q o sudo esta configurado corretamente
<mschon> ai so precisaremos identificar quais comandos o nautilus esta usando
<mschon> alias
<mschon> mais simples
<mschon> pq vc nao limpa o sudolog
<mschon> e monta pelo nautilus ?
<mschon> ai vai no log e ve quais comandos foram utilizados com sudo
<mschon> associa ao seu user e ja era
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, ou então eu devo editar os XML do PolicyKit. Acho que sei extamente o que edita. Acho que meu arquivo em rules.d era de uma documentação antiga e não está efetiva. Eu queria evitar editar aqueles XML sem o policykit-gnome. Eu também posso ir procurá-lo, para o Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, como faz isso do sudolog?
<mschon> vc tem o arquivo /var/log/sudo.log ?
<mschon> teoricamente nele eh registrado todos os comandos q vc usar com o uso do sudo
<mschon> limpa este arquivo
<mschon> e monta o dispositivo pelo nautilus
<mschon> depois ve no log do sudo os comandos q usou
<mschon> poe no Cmnd_Alias
<mschon> e deve funcionar com seu user sem estar no grupo sudo
<AlexandreMBM> Não, não tenho. Mas vi que tem como configurar, nos exemplos.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, configurei o arquivo de log e ele está funcionando. Agora vou testar o Nautilus lá. Não é necessário limpar o arquivo.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, não entra no log, o Nautilus.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, entrou um comando que eu tinha feito pra teste.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, o teste que tenho pra fazer é editar o XML. E vou fazer.
<AlexandreMBM> Só que não faço ideia se preciso reiniciar um serviço depois. Provavelmente sim; porém, o dbus não reinicia direito. Então, se a edição não ficar efetiva, eu ainda terei de reiniciar a máquina para completar o teste com o XML.
<AlexandreMBM> mschon, tiagoscd eu não queria ter de fazer uma coisa dessas. Parece "workground" demais.
<AnonTrack> iae
<AnonTrack> alguem tem lista de site vulneravel a rfi
<AlexandreMBM> Oops!
<AlexandreMBM> Eu acabo de descobri uma coisa antes de editar o XML.
<AlexandreMBM> [Configuration]
<AlexandreMBM> AdminIdentities=unix-group:sudo;unix-group:admin
<AnonTrack> ta querendo troca para root o ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> É o conteúdo de /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/51-ubuntu-admin.conf
<AlexandreMBM> AnonTrack, não entendi.
<ikke> AlexandreMBM movi uns *3.0.0.1* pra outro diretório e rolou o -f install
<ikke> valeu
<ikke> dai dei o purge e tudo rolou lindo
<AlexandreMBM> ikke, OK
<AlexandreMBM> Mas foi por pouco.
<AnonTrack> esse n e o xml do root ?
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, lá tinha src?
<ikke> ñ
<ikke> sem src
<AlexandreMBM> AnonTrack, sim.
<ikke> movi os binários mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> AnonTrack, quer dizer: não sei do que está falando.
<AlexandreMBM> Esse .conf não é XML.
<AnonTrack> tipo essa linha e para trocar o adm? da todas permisoes?
<AlexandreMBM> AnonTrack, não estou lhe entendendo.
<leandroslax> pessoal, ubuntu mobile, tera versao em ptbr?
<AlexandreMBM> Se está tentando me ajudar, deixa pra lá, por que a solução não é por aqui por esse último achado
<AnonTrack> tem gente com ping do acre
<rodolfo_> e ai pessoal bom dia
<AnonTrack> bom dia
<AlexandreMBM> rodolfo_, oi
<rodolfo_> to iniciando com o ubuntu, vou pedir dicas p vcs aqui rs
<AlexandreMBM> rodolfo_, principal: Guia do Iniciante 2.0. Procure o PDF no Google.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, mschon, no 8.04 tinha algo assim: http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntuhardyheron_cat/907-ubuntu804policykit
<AlexandreMBM> No 12.04 não tem?
<rodolfo_> blz valeu alxandre vou procurar
<AlexandreMBM> "The desktop tool, policykit-gnome, is still available, but applies to the older version of PolicyKit, which held configuration files in the /usr/share/PolicyKit directory."
<AlexandreMBM> Fonte: http://ubuntu.paslah.com/policykit/
<AlexandreMBM> E lá vou eu!
<AlexandreMBM> E deu tudo certo!
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, mschon, deu certo!
<AlexandreMBM> Tudo por que eu queria evitar um "yes" num arquivo XML.
<AlexandreMBM> Não preciso de editar visudo.
<AlexandreMBM> Não preciso de grupos extras em alberto. Apenas o grupo alberto mesmo.
<AlexandreMBM> Não preciso do grupo storage. Já apaguei.
<mschon> =)
<AlexandreMBM> A solução: http://ubuntu.paslah.com/policykit/
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, agora resta a 2ª via de problemas..
<AlexandreMBM> Acredito que ela tem muito a ver com o PolicyKit também
<AlexandreMBM> (2) em uma sessão local (não XDMCP) os usuários "padrão" que eu criei (com base em arquivos de home que já exisitiam) não estão podendo montar partições de discos rígidos internos.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! Enganei-me. É a 1ª via, o que está pendente:
<AlexandreMBM> (1) uma sessão XDMCP tem menos privilégios do que uma sessão local, o Ubuntu One não conecta (com um erro relacionado ao dbus), e não há o indicator de nome de usuário da sessão;
<AlexandreMBM> SOUL_OF_R00T, oi
<juliodv> Nem estava achando o campo para teclar... ;-)
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, qual cliente?
<juliodv> Eu não encontrei um tutorial para instalar o Ubuntu pela rede...
<AlexandreMBM> Rede local ou Internet?
<juliodv> Internet sem fio
<AlexandreMBM> Pesquise jigdo
<juliodv> Mas posso tentar ligar o computador com LAN, fica mais fácil?
<juliodv> "jigdo" ?
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, oops! Desculpe-me. Um surto. Minha dica é furada!
<juliodv> Ok.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, se não fosse:
<AlexandreMBM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JigdoDownloadHowto
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não é o que você precisa.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, procure netinstall
<juliodv> Ok, vou pesquisar sobre.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, não é simples! Você já usa GNU/Linux há algum tempo?
<AlexandreMBM> Também existe a opção do Minimal CD, que é muito mais simples:
<juliodv> Eu usei anos atrás, mas não sei nem se poderia me classificar como intermediário...
<AlexandreMBM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<juliodv> seria mesmo mais para o nível iniciante.
<AlexandreMBM> Você pode baixar o MinimalCD e criá-lo numa pendrive.
<AlexandreMBM> Por que você quer instalar pela rede?
<juliodv> É que estou precisando formatar uma máquina (um vírus permitiu um saque de 2 mil na minha conta)...
<juliodv> Vou tirar o Windows, já que tive esse problema...
<AlexandreMBM> Mesmo o Minimal CD eu não recomendaria para um usuário doméstico iniciante. É um volta desnecessária, se é que me entendi. Ele me foi muito útil para instalar uma sistema leve apenas, seguindo tutoriais para fazer uma escolha enxuta de pacotes.
<juliodv> gravei um DVD com o iso do UBUNTU...
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, qual foi o nome do vírus?
<juliodv> mas na instalação, ele colocou o dois sistemas funcionando e eu só queria o UBUNTU...
<juliodv> (o pessoal do BB ainda está investigando, foi sacado 860 dólares em uma ordem de débito para o exterior)
<AlexandreMBM> Dias atrás eu tinha visto o ataque BEAST no Firefox. Parece que foi corrigido. Mas é uma vulnerabilidade que também existia no Linux. Era uma vulnerabilidade de browsers com versões mais antigas de dois protocolos lá (os quais me fugiram da memória nesse momento).
<juliodv> Não consigo reinstalar o Ubuntu por esse DVD, será que vc saberia me orientar quanto a isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Vi no Youtube como faz os ataques e realmente era muito fácil.
<juliodv> Ah, essa era uma dúvida, se no linux também teria essa vulnerabilidade...
<juliodv> então o problema é no uso do navegador...
<AlexandreMBM> Não sei se falamos da mesma vulnerabilidade.
<AlexandreMBM> Se for o BEAST attack, sim.
<juliodv> eu de fato não prestei atenção se algum dia acessei minha conta fora do "httpS"
<juliodv> Certo. Tem como eu remover o Ubunto que instalei, ou instar só ele com esse CD/DVD?
<AlexandreMBM> É justamente os protocolos do https que estão vulneráveis, em versões 1.0 que ainda não foram largamente adotadas pelos browsers.
<juliodv> Já tentei em algum modo de inicialização, mas ainda não consegui.
<d70> alguem ja conseguiu usar symlink para sync diretorio no dropbox?
<AlexandreMBM> Claro que sim, você não precisa de uma instalação via rede para o que você está me explicando.
<AlexandreMBM> Você não precisa remover o Ubuntu, se ele não foi instalado com Wubi dentro do Windows.
<juliodv> (Caramba, mesmo os https tem vulnerabilidade!
<juliodv> Ok.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, é facílimo fazer o ataque BEAST. Só não faz quem tem ética (moral) e/ou medo de ser pego.
<juliodv> Pois é, tenho um amigo hacker e ele me diz exatamente isso. Para leigos, como eu, é assustador.
<AlexandreMBM> Pelo que entendi, você instalou o Ubuntu através de um Live CD, e não através de um .exe (Wubi).
<juliodv> Vi uma reportagem (bem nos dias que sacaram da minha conta ) que, só no ano passado, os bancos tiveram um prejuízo de 12 bilhões!!!
<juliodv> Sim, pleo live CD...
<AlexandreMBM> Não precisa ser hacker para executar aquele tipo de ataque. Há um vídeo passo-a-passo no Youtube. Ou havi!
<AlexandreMBM> * Ou havia!
<juliodv> mas foi clicaando nele pelo Explorer e não inicializando no but.
<matheuscar> bom dia! boa tarde!
<AlexandreMBM> Então, se nada mais do Windows lhe interessa, se fosse não quer fazer backups de arquivos pessoais, a única coisa que você precisa fazer é sumir com a partição dele e reutilizar o espaço.
<juliodv> Caraca! E da-lhe trabalho para o pessoal de segurança!
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, oi
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, você pode usar o Gparted. Conhece?
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, você encontra-se tutoriais dele facilmente.
<juliodv> Não, você tem algum tutorial do Gparted?
<juliodv> E só me diga se preciso estar no modo Ubuntu ou Win.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, mas nem precisa, se já usou algo parecido alguma vez. É um programa intuitivo. Mas tenha muito cuidado ao usá-lo, pois você pode estragar partições e sumir com arquivos importantes.
<matheuscar> A desvantagem do meu trabalho aqui é trabalhar com o rwindows. O lado confortável é chegar em casa e ver a tela ROXA!!! rsrs.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, eu acho já um tutorial pra você.
<AlexandreMBM> Deixa eu continuar a lhe explicar a introdução.
<matheuscar> ainda bem posso entrar no site http://webchat.freenode.net/
<juliodv> (eu já fiz um backup em HD externo e já copie esse backup para o netbook que estou usando aqui ao lado do laptop que vou trabalhar)
<AlexandreMBM> Com o GParted você poderá formatar a partição Windows. E também poderá exclui-la e redimensionar ou criar outra(s) para ocupar o lugar.
<matheuscar> juliodv: vc vai formatar todo HD? ou usar dual boot??
<juliodv> 'Vou formatar.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, o Pidgin é cliente IRC.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, também tem XChat para Windows.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, não precisa formatar o HD.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, você já tem Ubuntu instalado.
<juliodv> Ok.
<matheuscar> no trampo nao posso instalar qq um software... Quebra de política
<juliodv> Sim
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, você só precisa formatar as partições WIndows que desejar.
<matheuscar> juliodv: Deixa pesquisar no forum ubuntubr. Postei dúvidas minhas lá há ++4meses.
<matheuscar> Talvez esclareça as suas tbm.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, abra a Central de Programas e instale Gparted.
<juliodv> Certo, vou formatar o c: pois é o que uso a muito tempo e acho bom dar um "zerada".
<matheuscar> juliodv: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,99765.0.html
<matheuscar> achei.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, "estude" (não faça) os exemplos desse documento:
<AlexandreMBM> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1i5Lzvr9J3Tfdxd34XpIoX-HRwNHATVhDgAqJJdSdDlI/edit
<juliodv> AlexandreMBM e matheuscar, muito obrigado, já salvei o link e vou ver se dou conta do recado.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, uma desvantagem do link do matheuscar é que não tem imagens. O GParted é um programa gráfico.
<juliodv> Vou avaliar e ver o que é melhor para meu caso. Agradeço muito a tenção e se tiver futuros problemas, retornarei aqui.
<matheuscar> A galera do forum me ajudou e muito.
<matheuscar> juliodv: boa sorte!! Não será difícil!! É mais fácil do que pensa!
<matheuscar> Não é um Bicho de 7 cabeças***
<matheuscar> ***como o pessoal diz!! kkkkk
<juliodv> AlexandreMBM, valeu, ainda mais para iniciantes, isso facilita. E como minha maior preocupação era com vírus, agora que sei que mesmo no linux não estarei livre desses golpes pela rede, vou ver melhor o que faço.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, OK. Somos gratos. Você está ajudando. Minha observação é apenas para tentar direcionar a sequência de atenção do juliodv.
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, sim, não é mesmo. Principalmente por ser gráfico.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, você instalou ou saber instalar o GParted pela Central de Programas?
<AlexandreMBM> Pirata_da_Rede, pra que piratear?
<juliodv> AlexandreMBM, agora terei que sair, mais isso é tranquilo, como já fui usuário Ubuntu, isso fiz muito.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, estude também esse passo-a-passo do Tecmundo:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/tutorial/24613-ubuntu-como-redimensionar-particoes.htm
<juliodv> Pessoal, obrigadão e até mais ver. Valeu pela atenção!
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: tem um PC c/ win sem driver de som... pessoal keria ver youtube... Me chamaram... Reinicia esse XT e com ubuntu 12.04! BLZ. Demorou um pouco mas Som, vídeo funcionando 100%.
<juliodv> (Obrigado pelos links, valeu!)
<Pirata_da_Rede> AlexandreMBM: ?
<matheuscar> Me perguntaram: Pq o win não funciona o som??? Eu disse: O windows é burro!! rsrs.
<AlexandreMBM> juliodv, use o computador com cautela.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, não tem nada de burro. Falou o driver, ou estava corrompido, ou outro problema técnico provavelmente solucionável.
<AlexandreMBM> Não sou só fã de Windows, mas esse tipo de argumento afasta as pessoas por que depois elas veem que é falácia.
<AlexandreMBM> Afasta as pessoas do LInux, por que é uma razão inválida para migrar.
<ricardoperozzi> boa tarde
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, oi
<ricardoperozzi> vou instalar o ubuntu no meu note
<AlexandreMBM> AlexandreMBM, só queria saber sua ideia
<ricardoperozzi> mas tenho um probleminha
<AlexandreMBM> Pirata_da_Rede, só queria saber sua ideia
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, qual?
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: Entendo. O problema é que sempre precisa da coletânea de CDsss: instalação WIN, dirver som, driver vídeo, etc.
<ricardoperozzi> minha unidade de CDdvd nao funciona, acho q foi virus q danificou o drive
<ricardoperozzi> mas quero eliminar oo windows e testar o ubuntu
<ricardoperozzi> tenho dois notes....
<Pirata_da_Rede> AlexandreMBM: não mexo com pirataria, nem sogras...
<ricardoperozzi> e quero faze-lo em 1 de cada vez
<matheuscar> ...algo que Ubuntu consegue identificar e ativar com único um CD (LIVE).
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, sim, e eu não gosto nem um pouco. Porém, se a pessoa vai uma distro que não tem sistema de pacotes automatizado com dependência, também não muda muita coisa, pode até piorar com necessidade de compilações e make install (até de kernel).
<AlexandreMBM> Debian e Ubuntu fazem muita diferença pra mim por causa do apt.
<ricardoperozzi> os programas q vou precisar utilizar e que nao sei se funcionará no ubunutu, são MICROMIDIA, FIREFOX MOZILA, O OFFICE
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: com ctza.
<AlexandreMBM> Existem outros sistemas de pacotes. Ficar sem um é que não dá!
<matheuscar> ricardoperozzi: opa.
<ricardoperozzi> FALA MATHEUS
<AlexandreMBM> Pirata_da_Rede, deixa pra lá...
<AlexandreMBM> Pirata_da_Rede, já estou ocupado o suficiente
<matheuscar> ricardoperozzi: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,99765.0.html
<matheuscar> Esse post pode te ajudar.
<ricardoperozzi> OK
<ricardoperozzi> VOU DAR UMA OLHADA
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, roda o Live CD, instala os programas e testa
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, você precisa estar conectado
<ricardoperozzi> ele mesmo desinstala o windows, ou ficarei com os dois?
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, quando desligar a máquina e tirar o Live CD, nada mais estará lá, nada terá sido efetivamente instalado no disco rígido
<matheuscar> ricardoperozzi: Antes de instalar, eu utilizei o UBUNTU em CD-live durante 1 mes
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi,  de que Office você fala? O Ubuntu já trás LibreOffice.
<matheuscar> *live CD
<ricardoperozzi> mas posso abrir o arquivo em word e afins?
<AlexandreMBM> Se precisa do Microsoft Office, pode tentar algo como o PlayOnLinux.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, não é pra tanto...
<matheuscar> LibreOffice abre afins do Office.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, acho que você quis dizer que experimentou em alguns dias daquele mês...
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, a abertura não é excepcional, mas já é muito boa.
<AlexandreMBM> Algum documento pode mostrar-se ruim, incompatível.
<ricardoperozzi> ok
<ricardoperozzi> vou lá...
<ricardoperozzi> depois nos falamos
<AlexandreMBM> E você nunca deve confiar de salvar .doc no LibreOffice, se quer garantia boa formatação no Word.
<AlexandreMBM> O salvamento com frequência fica ruim.
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, se for usar LibreOffice, deve se preparar para uma política de usar .odt.
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: EU marquei o uso durante 1 mes par conhecer tudo que podia rodar do Ubuntu em Live CD
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, para compartilhar documentos com pessoal Windows, com garantia de aparência original, sempre que possível, quando não é necessário escrita, eu opto por enviar em PDF.
<AlexandreMBM> O LibreOffice exporta PDF.
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, OK. Até.
<matheuscar> tenho que instlar o LibreOffice 4 em casa.
<AlexandreMBM> Quanto à MICROMIDIA, ricardoperozzi, não conheço esse software.
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, talvez você esteja se referindo ao MACROMEDIA FLASH.
<AlexandreMBM> ricardoperozzi, sim, tem ele no Ubuntu, se você quer ser apenas cliente (visualiazando páginas)
<AlexandreMBM> Se quer criar, pode tentar coisas como o PlayOnLinux, Wine...
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: ainda não sei, não pesquisei a diferença entre  as extensões.doc e .odt. Oq pode me dizer?
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, beleza! Surpreendi-me por que é meio sacal iniciar o Live CD, ainda mais se é necessário instalar coisas temporárias.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, o .doc no OpenOffice foi obtido por engenharia reversa, e por isso ele não é exatamente o formato que a Microsoft programa.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, para documentos simples funciona abrir e até salvar .doc no LibreOffice. Mas eu não faço. Sempre que posso. Uso .odt.
<matheuscar> .odt é tipo XML document?
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, sim.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas é um pacote ZIP.
<AlexandreMBM> Dentro tem os arquivos XML descritores.
<matheuscar> hum. blz.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, tem as imagens embutidas, as definições de estilos etc.
<AlexandreMBM> .docx também é XML.
<AlexandreMBM> É do padrão OpenXML. É mais recente.
<AlexandreMBM> .odt é do padrão OpenDocument
<AlexandreMBM> Mas o fato de serem padrões "abertos" não garantem completude.
<AlexandreMBM> OpenDocument não está completamente implementado.
<AlexandreMBM> OpenXML, menos ainda.
<matheuscar> humm
<AlexandreMBM> No Open Office ou no Microsoft Office.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas a questão é: o que é implementado funciona igualzinho em qualquer dos editores com a implementação. Por que é resultado da obediência a um padrão, e não das adivinhações de uma engenharia reversa.
<matheuscar> O Open Office não está "em decadência"?? O mais recente com mais atualização não é Libre Office?
<AlexandreMBM> Como o Open Document é o padrão adotado como padrão no Open Office, em Open Office (e derivados) ele recebe muito mais atenção e está bem completo.
<AlexandreMBM> Já a equipe do Microsoft Office fez uma implementação muito incompleta do Open Document.
<AlexandreMBM> Todos os derivados eu estou  resumindo com o nome "Open Office".
<AlexandreMBM> Claro que Libre Office é um derivado que está muito na frente!
<matheuscar> ah sim.
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: vc, por acaso, é a da regiao SUL?
<hggdh> Libre Office 'e um fork do OpenOffice, resultado de posições tomadas pela Oracle. Houve uma dúvida séria sobre o quanto OO estava sendo mantido "open".
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, não. Natal-RN.
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: Legal.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, sim. Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Eu estava considerando isso mas não quis entrar em detalhes.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não tinha palavras para sintetizar como você fez.
<hggdh> heh
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, peço para pararmos de conversar. Preciso retomar atividades. A não ser que você tem questão. Mas se for só pra ficar teclando, peço para pararmos agora, já que as questões técnicas (problemas e soluções) se afastaram.
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: valeu pelo esclarecimento.
<matheuscar> hggdh: valeu pela síntese!! hehe
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, eu ainda tenho aquela minha questão sobre XDMP e permissões, mas como ninguém se manifestou, vou afastar-me do chat agora.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, até
<matheuscar> t+
<matheuscar> Tbm vou almoçar... depois volto!! fui.
<Idsi> Boa tarde :)
<fabiomaca> galera alguem sabe como liberar a porta 3306 no ubuntu 12.10
<fabiomaca> desculpa perguntar essas coisas mas estou apanhando feio a umas 2 horas e ainda não resolvi essa parada com o mysql
<guigouz> fabiomaca, o mysql está configurado pra ouvir no socket ?
<guigouz> fabiomaca, por padrao ele só ouve no arquivo /var/lib/mysql/sock.run ou algo assim
<guigouz> precisa habilitar o tcp
<hggdh> para verificar: sudo netstat -natp | grep 3306
<fabiomaca> calma ai galera
<fabiomaca> vamos la
<fabiomaca> vou dar uma ferificada primeiro que eu fiz tanta macumba aqui
<fabiomaca> que tá fogo!!!
<fabiomaca> rsrsrs
<fabiomaca> tcp     0    0   87.198.27.222:3306      0.0 0.0:*     LISTEN   860/mysqld
<fabiomaca> hggdh - foi isso qe retornou no netstat
<fabiomaca> alguem tem uma luizinha, ai pra mim, rsrsrsrsrs
<fabiomaca> então deixa eu passar mais alguns detalhes do que está rolando, estou com um ubuntu rolando em uma virtual box dentro de outro ubuntu
<hggdh> fabiomaca: então mysql está aberto no 3306
<fabiomaca> na real, é uma maquina gigante que tenho aqui no escritorio e dentro dela tem varias virtualbox, e nos vamos usando assim, alocamos espaço e memoria de acordo com o que precisamos e vamos tocando o enterro
<hggdh> ah
<fabiomaca> blz
<hggdh> falta, então, abrir port forwarding no sistema
<fabiomaca> entendi
<fabiomaca> e rsrsrs como posso fazer isso, rsrsrsrs
<hggdh> se o mySQL está a rodar em uma máquina virtual, nada é accessível lá. Tens que ir na definição da VM, e adicionar um port forwarding
<fabiomaca> a minha ideia é deixar o servidor de web separado da maquina de banco
<fabiomaca> ok guenta ai que vou lá
<hggdh> fabiomaca: terás, também, que reinicializar o VM com o mySQL (depois de ter port forwarding setado)
<fabiomaca> ok
<hggdh> fabiomaca: se me recordo correctamente: Definição do VM/Network/port forwarding (deve estar visível perto da parte inferior da janela de networking)
<fabiomaca> achei uma opção que chama modo promiscuo: coloquei a opção deixar tudo, será que é isso???
<hggdh> fabiomaca: tenho minhas dúvidas. Acabo de abir o VB 4.2 aqui -- VM settings/Network -- click on Advanced, buttom at the bottom
<hggdh> promíscuo tem a ver com a interface de rede. Normalmente não é bom ter modo promíscuo
<fabiomaca> putz estou com o 4.1.8
<fabiomaca> mas tem um botão aqui que fica desabilitado
<fabiomaca> que é esta escrito redirecionamento de portas
<fabiomaca> será que é esse cara???
<fabiomaca> ele me retorna essa msg: Host '87-198-113-197.ptr.magnet.ie' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server
<hggdh> é isto -- port forwarding == redirecionamento de portas
<hggdh> meu sistema é en Ingles...
<fabiomaca> eu vi
<hggdh> e não sei como as coisas foram traduzidas
<fabiomaca> eu tenho esse botão mas ele nao abilita
<fabiomaca> vou tentar atualizar a minha vm
<hggdh> pois. Então tens que entrar com uma regra: Nome -- sei lá; Protocolo -- TCP; Host IP -- 127.0.0.1; Porta do Host -- 33306; IP do VM -- vazio; Porta do VM -- 3306
<hggdh> (porta do host pode ser 3306 também, se não tens mySQL a rodar no host)
<hggdh> mas, seguindo. Com a definição acima: no host, abrindo-se 127.0.0.1:33306 chegas no mySQL
<jreivax> Boa Tarde!
<jreivax> primera vez por aqui
<jreivax> Comesei a pouco a dar os primeiros passos em Linux (ubuntu)
<jreivax>  #ubuntu-pt
<hggdh> jreivax: seja bem vindo :-)
<jreivax> Boas :)
<jreivax> muito verde ainda
<jreivax> deparei-me com algumas qustões, no uso de Ubuntu, por exp, ao fazer alteração de ficheiros, em pen e disco externo,
<jreivax> apago ficheiros, mas o tamanho da unidade não altera!
<fabiomaca> hggdh mano, tenho que parar um pouquinho com esse problema para verificar um outro rolo aqui mas amanha eu retomo esse caso novamente, muito obrigado pela força, até amanha abração
<jreivax> hggdh, deparei-me com algumas qustões, no uso de Ubuntu, por exp, ao fazer alteração de ficheiros, em pen e disco externo,
<jreivax> hggdh, apago ficheiros, mas o tamanho da unidade não altera!
<jreivax> hggdh, pode ajudar?
<hggdh> jreivax: é possível que estejas apenas movendo os fiecheiros para o Trash
<jreivax> hggdh, pois, a questão é que nem encontro a dita pasta
<hggdh> jreivax: na barra no lado esquerdo deves ter uma imagem de uma lata de lixo. Click lá
<jreivax> na minha confiuração de ubuntu não tenho, tenho um iocon com as aplicações, mas em nenhuma dela aparece a dita lixeira:)
<jreivax> na pasta pessoal , abri e tb nada de trash
<hggdh> jreivax: estás a rodar qual versão do Ubuntu?
<jreivax> hggdh, 12.04
<hggdh> jreivax: com Unity?
<hggdh> ou LXDE, ou Lubuntu, ou Kubuntu, ou...?
<jreivax> hggdh, isso é que não sei, lamentavelmente
<jreivax> hggdh, posso ver onde?
<hggdh> heh. Não estou certo... mas vamos em frente
<hggdh> tens uma barra vertical à esquerda?
<jreivax> hggdh, nop!
<hggdh> humph
<jreivax> hggdh,  a esqerda, no canto superior
<hggdh> mas não a correr de cima a baixo?
<jreivax> hggdh, tenho a possibilidade de abrir as aplicações
<hggdh> como?
<jreivax> hggdh, e locais
<hggdh> tens um gerente de ficheiros, our coisa semelhante?
 * hggdh sofre com a traducção simultanea...
<jreivax> hggdh, nos "locais", posso ver desde as pasta pessoais ao meu computador, e sistemas de disco, etc
<jreivax> hggdh, para quem toda a vida esteve dependente do windows, é complicado
<hggdh> jreivax: :-)
<AlexandreMBM> Boa tarde a todos!
<jreivax> AlexandreMBM, Boa Tarde!
<hggdh> jreivax: mas nada de Lixo, Trash, Basura, Rubbish bin, etc?
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui sabe explicar sinteticamente como se configura "policy" em DBus para sessões remotas?
<AlexandreMBM> Tem já pesquisado um pouco.
<jreivax> hggdh, nada! nepia
<AlexandreMBM> Hoje de manhã, com a ajuda de usuários desse canal, eu consegui configurar permissões para uma sessão local. Eu consegui que o Nautilus montagem automaticamente um volume, sem pedir senha.
<AlexandreMBM> Quero fazer o mesmo para sessões remotas (XDMCP).
<hggdh> jreivax: tens um programa chamado nautilus?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: infelizmente, nada sei sobre o dbus
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu suspeito que os arquivos que preciso alterar são os de /etc/dbus-1/system.d/.
<ftruzzi> atualizei, e o unity sumiu, alguem sabe forçar aparecer de novo?
<jreivax> hggdh, se executar essa aplicação, abre a pasta pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou tentando entendê-los. Quem tiver link para a documentação disso, por favor, coloque aqui. Quero saber os valores que posso usar nesses arquivos (XML).
<jreivax> hggdh, com varios itens visiveis, + os invisiveis
<AlexandreMBM> Pra começar, estou lendo http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/IntroductionToDBus?action=show&redirect=DBus
<jreivax> hggdh, que faço aparecer com Ctrl+H
<jreivax> hggdh, e nem nesse encontro a pasta trash
<hggdh> jreivax: não seria necessário Ctrl-H, o Trash deveria ser uma entrada fácil de descobrir-se
<jreivax> hggdh, concordo, mas a verdade é que não encontro
<jreivax> hggdh, estive a linpar algumas coisas de disco externo, e foi quando verifiquei que mesmo apagando, o tamanho não se alteráva
<jreivax> hggdh, por isso procurei encontrar, um local onde estivesse "alocada" a informação que apaguei
<hggdh> jreivax: sabes usar o terminal?
<jreivax> hggdh, sim
<hggdh> jreivax: CTRL-ALT-T
<jreivax> hggdh, yep!
<hggdh> jreivax: abra-o, por favor, e cd para o pen-drive
<hggdh> uma vez lá, 'ls -a'
<jreivax> hggdh, tenho alguma (para não dizer muita)dificuldade com os comandos
<jreivax> hggdh, abri o terminal
<hggdh> jreivax: ls -a
<hggdh> estamos a procurar por uma entrada que diga "trash", ou algo no estilo
<jreivax> hggdh, ok, vou ver
<jreivax> hggdh, em "T" alem de transferencias, só (.tuxmath)
<hggdh> jreivax: e em Portugues, algo?
<jreivax> hggdh, é possivel colar aqui toda a informação que tenho no terminal?
<hggdh> jreivax: use http://paste.ubuntu.com para fazer a colagem
<jreivax> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1692386/
<hggdh> jreivax: cd .local/share
<hggdh> veja se lá tens um "Trash"
<jreivax> hggdh, sim, mas está vazia a pasta
<hggdh> jreivax: então nada tens de "trash" neste volume...
<jreivax> hggdh, encontrei!
<hggdh> jreivax: onde?
<jreivax> hggdh, a pasta .trash no sistema de ficheiros do disco
<jreivax> hggdh, em pasta oculta
<hggdh> heh. não a tenho por cá. Mas, também, não uso Unity
<hggdh> jreivax: cd .trash
<hggdh> e, uma vez lá: ls
<jreivax> hggdh, ok
<hggdh> vamos ver se, realmente, é esta a pasta que nos interessa
<mschon> jreivax, execute o comando updatedb (como usuario root) e depois que terminar, digite o comando: locate Trash para listar onde há um diretorio com nome Trash em seu linux
<jreivax> mschon, ok, vou tentar Obrigado!
<jreivax> mschon, ok, verifiquei, mais uma vez Obrigado
<jreivax> mschon, quem não sabe, é como quem não vê... :)
<jreivax> hggdh, Obriado pela ajuda!
<jreivax> hggdh, ainda estou a gatinhar em linux
<hggdh> jreivax: de nada
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> como faço para funcionar minha cam no amsn
<sagat> no cheese funciona normal
<sagat> porém eu estou tentando falar com meu irmão , que está fora
<sagat> quando mando o convite ja da msg que foi rejeitado
<sagat> oque será que pode ser
<sagat> no google está dizendo que pode ser driver incorreto
<sagat> porém
<sagat> eu penso que se fosse driver não iria funcionar no cheese
<sagat> ou eu estou enganado ???
<sagat> obrigado , pela atenção breve
<sagat> estou usando xubuntu
<sagat> 12.10
<sagat> ?
<sagat> tarde
<sagat> tem alguem ai
<sagat> :(
<sagat> kd o povo daqui
<sagat> foi todo mundo dormir ja
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<odra> Se fosse o vega eu ajudava
<RiccardoPerozzi> preciso de ajuda....
<RiccardoPerozzi> fiz back up do meu computador, mas meu drive de cd nao reconhece nenhum cd
<RiccardoPerozzi> alguma ideia???
<hggdh> RiccardoPerozzi: tente em outro computador -- isto poderá apontar para um erro de hardware
<rootpt> Can someone tell me 1 good sh*tlist/blacklist plugin/script please? and a clone too? (for xchat)
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-21
<hggdh> rootpt: por cá, em Portugues ;-) Mas não uso xchat, lamento
<rootpt> Hehe, foi o copy paste.
<rootpt> ;-]
<hggdh> :-)
<rootpt> Já andei pelo google mas o único que encontrei tinha que ser editado
<rootpt> Em último caso vou ter que editar.
<zeu> não estou conseguindo instalar o linux , alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Julinux> eai galera, ubuntu 12.04 amd64 ou i386?
<vitorlobo> Julinux, se teu pc suportar 64, entao amd64
<vitorlobo> se nao suportar
<vitorlobo> i386
<Julinux> sim, é um intel core 2 quad
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa noite a todos!
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, estava com essa dúvida ontem. Um Intel Core 2 Quad, ou um Intel Core i3 ou Core i5, que trabalham com 64 bits, são compatíveis com a ISO amd64?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  sao
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  o meu é intel i3
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, li em algum lugar que o nome "amd64" era só um marketing da AMD, que foi a primeira a lançar processadores 64 bits. É verdade?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  e ta rodando amd64
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, e você usa Ubuntu amd64?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  arch linux amd64
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, esse "arch" faz alguma diferença?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, ubuntu nao é a unica distribuição linux tem mais de mil
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, o que significa "arch"?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  entao faz muita diferença
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, sim, eu sei.
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, ah, Arch é o nome de uma?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  sim
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_Linux
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, então dá pra supor que o Ubuntu amd64 é indicado para um Core i3, um Core i5 ou mesmo um Core 2 Quad, que são processadores 64 bits (só que Intel)?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, sim
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, eles n rodam só em amd n
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, beleza! Eu já havia ouvido/lido esse nome. Mas era sempre com maiúsculas e o nome completo: Arch Linux.
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, então eu fiquei surpreso ao ler arch linux. Pareceue que "arch" era uma espécie de abreviatura para arquitetura.
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, você tem enfrentado problemas de compatibilidade? Por exemplo, se não se acha binários de uma software em 64 bits, os binários 32 bits vão rodar numa boa no sistema 64 bits?
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, você saberia mensurar o ganho de desempenho que os 64 bits estão lhe oferecendo, na prática?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  no arch nao pq o arch é multilib
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, o que isso significa?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  ou seja, se seu sistema for 64, ele cria compatibilidade automatica com 32
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, n precisa baixar nenhuma iso separada
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  ele indentifica automaticamente sua arquitetura e instala
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, tem binários de libs em 32 e 64 num único sistema, é isso?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, sim
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, será que no Ubuntu é assim?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, ainda nao
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, qual é sistema de pacotes do Arch Linux?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, no ubuntu vc instala ou um ou outro
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  pacman
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, ele é uma distribuição amigável como o Ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  tem 3 na verdade
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, quais são?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  pacman, aur e abs
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, gerenciam dependências no estilo do APT?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, é totalmente diferente do ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, você pode mencionar as diferenças mais gritantes?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, rapaz....
<rafsdk> qual  a melhor distribuiçao linux para notebook
<rafsdk> ?
<vitorlobo> rafsdk,  relativo demais isso
<rafsdk> pq estou usando um samsung rf511 sd4
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  vamos supor q vc baixa o ubuntu netinstall ( que so vem com o sistema base...sem interface gráfica sem nada )
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, existe algo como um Arch Linux Guide 2.0 tal como existe o Ubuntu Guide 2.0,por onde eu possa conhecer o sistema no geral?
<rafsdk> e tenho problemas com temperaturas
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  e peça para instalar o lxde
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, no lxde, vem com editores e programas diversos...assim como no gnome, xfce etc
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, entao, vamos supor q vc nao queira o lxde com leafpad...que é o editor de texto basico do lxde
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, como são esses problemas?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  no ubuntu, se vc mandar remover o leafpad, ele nao remove somente e tão somente o leafpad...ao invés disso, ele remove o lxde inteiro
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, você monitora?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, da mesma forma, no gnome se vc mandar remover o gedit, ele remove o gnome todo
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, no arch, se vc mandar instalar o gnome ou lxde ou qualquer outro, ele instala somente e tão somente oq vc pediu
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, e se vc quiser remover o leafpad, vc remove ele
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, entendeu a diferença?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, vc tem total autonomia
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, eu não sabia disso. Pensava que eles apena removia o meta-pacote que indica a completude de uma instalação.
<vitorlobo> sobre o sistema
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  se vc mandar instala uma interface, ele instala ela vazia...e vc vai montando seu sistema
<rafsdk> temperatura entre 60 a 70º
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  ja no ubuntu, vem tudo prontinho...isso tem sua vantagem e desvantagem
<vitorlobo> depende do tipo de usuário
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, tem certeza do que está dizendo sobre o Ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, releia
<rafsdk> isso fazendo nada pesado
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, acabei de fazer sudo apt-get -s remove gedit
<AlexandreMBM> Só removeria os pacotes ubuntu-desktop e gedit.
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, é pq agora ele trabalha com o unity
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  mas serve de exemplo tbm
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  pq ele remove a DE do ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-desktop é um meta-pacote. Ele não tem conteúdo substancial. É apenas para instalar facilmente um conjunto e indicar que o conjunto está completo.
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, sendo q vc apenas quer remover o gedit
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, sendo assim, você está equivocado
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, axo q vc n entendeu o ponto
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, remover ubuntu-desktop não quebra qualquer coisa
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, só se percebe a remoção do gedit
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, nada mais
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, essas temperaturas são de processador ou de vídeo?
<rafsdk> processador
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, chipsets de vídeo são quentes
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, você executa o que para ficar assim?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, como n uso o ubuntu desde a versão 11, n tem como eu lhe dizer um software com dependencia escrava no unity
<rafsdk> chrome, e o leitor de pdf
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  mas vc pode ver isso com mais consistencia em outras DE's como o lxde q acabo de lhe dizer
<rafsdk> chrome está com 3 abas no momento
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, mas o ponto nao é esse ainda
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, será que não tem extensão ou páginas no Chrome que está processando demais?
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, como é o uso de CPU?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, se vc quer remover somente e tão somente um programa...o ubuntu geralmente remove toda uma gama de programas ligados ao mesmo e que nao são necessariamente dependencias
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, pode continuar, estou prestando atenção
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, por exemplo, se vc quer instalar o gnome_shell, ele vem com uma gama enorme de softwares embutidos..sendo q muitos deles vc sequer sabe do q se trata
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, você mantém muitas abas abertas com objetos Flash, tipo vídeos do Youtube?
<rafsdk> 9 a 16%
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  sem falar das atualizações....q vc baixa uma quantidade absurda de coisas que n sabe para que serventia tem
<rafsdk> não
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, todo tempo?
<rafsdk> tem duas pags de pesquisa do google
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, vc n tem autonomia  sobre o que entra, o que sai , o que atualiza, oq vc quer remover sem danificar o sistema
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, no Firefox, para evitar processamento desnecessário com Flash, eu sempre tenho o Complemento Flashblock.
<rafsdk> e uma do ubuntu sem flash so texto mesmo
<rafsdk> a todo tempo não
<rafsdk> esta variando de mais
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  é essa a diferença gritante entre arch e ubuntu...sem falar q arch é rolling release
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, sempre ta atualizando e n tem esse negocio de "versão"
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, presta atenção se não tem aplicação processando demais. Ontem mesmo, uma coisa no LibreOffice fez a temperatura de chipset de vídeos e de processador ir às alturas com uma besteira: eu apenas colei um grande texto da Internet, formatado.
<vitorlobo> é versão única..sempre atualizando
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, outra coisa é que as ventoinhas de seu notebook podem estar cansadas.
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, você está usando Windows?
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, o que é rolling release?
<rafsdk> no momento não
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, como assim?
<rafsdk> mas no windows fica no máximo a 53º
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, e é no Linux que a temperatura está alta?
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, você por acaso está usando Live CD?
<rafsdk> sim
<rafsdk> não
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, qual é distro?
<rafsdk> instalei mesmo
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, o ubuntu atualiza de 6 em 6 meses em média...versao 1.04 , 1.10 , 1.04, 2.10.........11.04, 11.10......e está na 12.10 , 13.04 certo?
<rafsdk> kubuntu 12,10
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, isso. Ou tem as LTS.
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  sistemas rolling realease nao tem isso...vc baixa uma só vez e ele atualiza  o tempo todo..n tem isso de versão
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  rolling release é como se fosse um LTS eterno rs
<rafsdk> ja instalei o jupiter para controlar melhor o processador e não mudou nada
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, experimente usar top ou htop, na linha de comando, para indicar os processos mais ativos.
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  e detalhe...ele só atualiza oq vc instalou
<vitorlobo> e nao as novidades q tem
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, o monitor gráfico não é muito preciso.
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, se vc só tem blender, gimp, e inkscape, ele só atualiza blender, gimp, inkscape "se vc quiser"
<vitorlobo> ou se vc preferir atualizar novidades...pode tbm
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, as bibliotecas são estáticas?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, como assim estáticas?
<rafsdk> ta em torno de 2,7%
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, elas são compiladas para cada programa, para não haver conflitos de versão de bibliotecas usadas por programas diferentes?
<vitorlobo> rafsdk,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=102559.0
<rafsdk> as vezes da uns picos de 6%
<vitorlobo> rafsdk,  usa isso ai e usa as opçoes 1,2,3 e 7
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, nesse momento, usando o top, não sai desses picos de apenas 6%?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, são...e melhor, se ouver conflito, o sistema resolve sozinho na maioria das vezes
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, o que você está usando para monitorar as temperaturas?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, te dando alternativas de remoção da biblioteca conflitante
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, isso é bom pq evita o sistema quebrar
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, enfim, são estáticas ou dinâmicas?
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, a linkagem...
<rafsdk> sensors
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, e você tem certeza que as configurações estão corretas?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, são compiladas para cada programa...
<rafsdk> e o próprio jupiter
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, OK. Estáticas, então.
<rafsdk> sim
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, o arch trabalha um pouco parecido com slackware e gentoo
<vitorlobo> e lembra um pouco o bsd tbm
<vitorlobo> no que diz respeito a moldagem q o usuário faz do sistema
<rafsdk> atualizar o kernel seria uma  opção ?
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, ocupa mais espaço. Tem várias vantagens de estabilidade e atualização. Não é complexo como o controle de dependências de um APT.
<vitorlobo> rafsdk, n tem necessidade
<vitorlobo> rafsdk, deixe o sistema atualizar por vc pra n dar zica
<rafsdk> ja tentei uma vez e deu certo
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, eu não sei. Esse monte de perguntas que estou fazendo é pra tentar ver o por que da temperatura alta.
<rafsdk> mas formatei e tentei de novo e nada
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, comparar apt com pacman é ofensa na boa auhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> xGrind, vc defende o ubuntu em algum ponto?
<vitorlobo> :P
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, você deve estar deixando passa algumas falha de processamento por aí, algum programa pendurado ou bugado, que está fazendo loop. Mas é estanho o baixo valor de processamento que você está nos declarando.
<xGrind> vitorlobo; como assim?
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, depende do critério
<rafsdk> e tb tenho uma placa híbrida nvidia 540m+ intel 3000
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, todos os critérios
<vitorlobo> sem excessão
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, eu sei das vantagens de um sistema desses que você está explicando
<vitorlobo> xGrind, vc voltaria a usar o ubuntu ?
<rafsdk> estranho mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, mas o apt é algo muito mais "elaborado"
<rafsdk> ja tentei outras distribuições
<xGrind> vitorlobo; to pensando em voltar a usar o xubuntu. mas o 12.04
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, não estou dizendo que é melhor
<rafsdk> mas sempre tenho o mesmo problema
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, estou dizendo que é sofisticado
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  motivo?
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, é possével a medição dessas temperaturas esteja errada
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, aqui realmente as temperaturas no Ubuntu são mais altas do que no Windows Vista que meu pai usa, mas não tanto
<rafsdk> é mas na saída de ar da para sentir que está mais quente em relação ao windows
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, elas chegam quase a 70% mas eu por que eu mantenho processamento em grid, de projetos científicos
<rafsdk> qual é o valor ?
<rafsdk> ae
<xGrind> vitorlobo; existem mais programas disponiveis pra ele; tem mais documentação; posso usar sempre os apps mais novos; é facil; certeza que vai ter sempre correção de algum bug
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, e então o uso vai para 60% 80% 95%..
<rafsdk> vc faz qual curso ?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, depende do tipo de usuário :)
<xGrind> por ex, o kernel 3.4 ja esta no 3.4.32. no mageia, ainda é o 3.4.24. se tiver com bug no kernel, vai ficar
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, para uns o ubuntu é mais "conveniente" para outros, desagradável
<vitorlobo> e por ai vai
<AlexandreMBM> rafsdk, nenhum, mas já fiz na área e deixei
<xGrind> no ubuntu, ja estão no 3.2.38 e ja vao pro *.39
<AlexandreMBM> o grid é voluntarismo
<AlexandreMBM> EuGrido (veja no Google)
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, por que não lubuntu a partir do minimal?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, o que é o mageia?
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM; gosto do xfce. comecei a usar linux com o ubuntu 9.10, mas era meio pesado pra minha maquina: amd duron, 640mb de ram. dai conheci o xubuntu, e continuei usando até a versao 12.04
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM; mageia é fork do mandriva
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, também gosto do XFCE. Mas ele não é tão leve quanto do LXDE... se posso, prefiro o Ubuntu padrão mesmo.
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM; mas agora tenho 2gb de ram, intel atom
<xGrind> ubuntu tb roda, mas ficaria pesado com aquele unity
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, o Atom é o que está matando. Tem 2 GB aqui, mas é um Core 2 Quad. Para uma única sessão de usuário está razoável.
<AlexandreMBM> Bem razoável...
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM; usa oq? ubuntu msm?
<xGrind> vitorlobo; pq perguntou? kk
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  curiosidade
<AlexandreMBM> Só que num Virtualbox em host Windows 7 dual core eu optei por instalar o lubuntu no Ubuntu 12.04, e usar o LXDE. É muito rápido para aquela configuração.
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, nesse Core 2 Quad com 2 GB de RAM, sim.
<xGrind> vitorlobo; to pensando em voltar pro xubuntu sim. agora q vou começar a fazer estagio, não vou mais ficar perdendo tempo compilando as coisa kk
<xGrind> procuro um ppa se precisar, e ja era
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, o Arch Linux precisa de compilações com frequência?
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, existe algo como os PPA?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, uso a algum tempo e nunca precisei compilar nada
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, nao manualmente rs
<xGrind> vitorlobo; nem vi q eu tava no ubuntu-br kk
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, o aur e o abs fazem isso por vc
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, que tipo de coisas você usa de adicional (não comum)?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  se vc procurar no aur "sua mae" capaz dela estar lá
<vitorlobo> pra vc ter ideia do tanto de coisa q tem
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, tem empresa por trás do Arch Linux?
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  nao
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  tudo sustentado pela comunidade
<vitorlobo> somente
<AlexandreMBM> Pessoal, eu entrei aqui hoje a noite por que tenho um problema.
<AlexandreMBM> Técnico. Hoje de tarde já resolvi parecido.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou acessando o Ubuntu 12.04 por XDMCP, de um notebook com Windows e Xming.
<AlexandreMBM> Funciona OK, apesar do Xming, na saída, às vezes encerrar errado.
<AlexandreMBM> Porém, no Ubuntu tem uns tais PolicyKit, ConsoleKit, DBus, HAL, que tem me dado o que fazer durante todo o dia. Tenho pesquisado muito para pouco resultado.
<AlexandreMBM> Montar as unidades de disco internos.
<AlexandreMBM> Descobri que edito uma action em /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy.
<AlexandreMBM> Coloquei yes para allow_any, allow_inactive e allow_active.
<AlexandreMBM> Foi o dia para eu descobrir isso.
<AlexandreMBM> Para que o Nautilus montasse automático, sem senha, em sessões de usuários tipo "padrão" (que não são administradores).
<AlexandreMBM> Agora a noite eu fui testar o CDROM. Monta. Mas não aparece na lista de unidades de gravação do Brasero. Estou com algumas suspeitas mas sem saber ainda o que exatamente editar nos XML's das actions.
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe?
<AlexandreMBM> Estava pensando na action org.freedesktop.udisks.inhibit-polling.
<AlexandreMBM> Será?
<AlexandreMBM> Vou fazer o teste daqui a pouco.
<AlexandreMBM> Ou seria a action org.freedesktop.udisks.change?
<Idsi> Boa noite gente!
<AlexandreMBM> Idsi, oi!
<AlexandreMBM> Idsi, diz aí!
<Idsi> AlexandreMBM: Tava só dando ooi mesmo... Acabei descobrindo a resposta do que ia perguntar =p
<fabiomaca> Bom dia galera!!!!!
<fabiomaca> amigos, bom dia , estou tentando trocar a minha Oracle VM 4.1 para  4.2, e acho que fiz alguma porcaria pq não consigo mais instalar nenhuma das duas, alguem pode me ajudar?????
<fabiomaca> estou recebendo essa msg:
<fabiomaca> dpkg: considering removing virtualbox in favour of virtualbox-4.2 ...
<fabiomaca> dpkg: no, cannot proceed with removal of virtualbox (--auto-deconfigure will help):
<fabiomaca>  virtualbox-dkms depends on virtualbox (>= 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1)
<fabiomaca>   virtualbox is to be removed.
<fabiomaca> dpkg: regarding .../virtualbox-4.2_4.2.6-82870~Ubuntu~quantal_i386 (2).deb containing virtualbox-4.2:
<fabiomaca> dpkg: regarding .../virtualbox-4.2_4.2.6-82870~Ubuntu~quantal_i386 (2).deb containing virtualbox-4.2:
<fabiomaca>  virtualbox-4.2 conflicts with virtualbox
<fabiomaca>   virtualbox (version 4.1.18-dfsg-1ubuntu1.1) is present and installed.
<fabiomaca> dpkg: error processing /home/fabio/Downloads/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.6-82870~Ubuntu~quantal_i386 (2).deb (--install):
<fabiomaca> dpkg: error processing /home/fabio/Downloads/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.6-82870~Ubuntu~quantal_i386 (2).deb (--install):
<fabiomaca>  conflicting packages - not installing virtualbox-4.2
<fabiomaca> opa valew galerinha já está resolvido, muito obrigado pelo apoio espiritual, rsrsrsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Bom dia a todos!
<fabiomaca> bom dia!!!
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download || www.ubuntu-br.org || Baixem torrents! || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC:  http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras ||
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém aqui teria experiência em configurar actions (privilégios) no PolicyKit e no Console Kit? Eu estou dificuldade para descobrir o nome da action ou da regra para editar. Ontem eu já editei alguma com sucesso, que permitiu montagem automática, pelo Nautilus, a usuários "padrão".
<AlexandreMBM> Quais são as vantagens e desvantagens dos precise-updates?
<AlexandreMBM> Vejo aqui ele está sugerindo atualização para o kernel lts-quantal...
<AlexandreMBM> Pra mim, isso é estranho. Quer dizer, é a primeira vez que estou com mais cuidado para atualizar os kernels no Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> Ontem fiz atualizações de segurança e não fiz (não marquei) as de kernel.
<AlexandreMBM> Até que ponto isso foi conveniente?
<AlexandreMBM> Se eu atualizar para o lts-quantal o sistema não vai quebrar num do-release-upgrade para a próxima LTS?
<claroinfo> bom dia
<claroinfo> estou tendo um problema para instalar o ubuntu
<claroinfo> tanto telo pen drive quanto pelo DVD ele comeca a aparece o cursor do mouse mas ja some e fica preta a tela estou instalando num notebook acer aspire 3000
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, já experimentou inicializar com vesa (é algo assim)
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, no início do boot, você tecla F6 para entrar num menu de configurações iniciais
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, nele também dá pra pre-configurar idioma
<claroinfo> deixa eu ver
<claroinfo> 1 min
<fabiomaca> galera alguem manja como fazer um Port Forwarding no oracle VM
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, explica o contexto
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, ah, não precisa, lembrei o que é
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, eu já fiz
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, a atenção principal é se o Windows deixa passar
<fabiomaca> AlexandreMBM, blz, lance é o seguinte, eu fiz uma vm com o 12.10 para instalar um mysql, até ai ok, só que eu tento conectar esse banco e ele não conecta, ai um brother ontem me falouq ue tenho que fazer isso
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, o firewall no Windows tem de estar OK
<fabiomaca> eu não uso windows
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, quanto a comando VBOX, não lembro agora; mas são simples
<fabiomaca> essa vm está rodando em cima de outro ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, tem na documentação
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, então, segundo me lembro, com linux como host pode ser mais complicado. eu nunca fiz!
<fabiomaca> é então, rsrsrsrs é ai que está o x da  questão
<fabiomaca> rsrsrs
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, mais complicado mas menos surpresa: fazer firewall no Linux é muito mais claro
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, experimente usar o Firestarter, para facilitar sua lida com o firewall.
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, se não quiser desabilitar completamente o iptables para os testes.
<claroinfo> MESMA COISA APARECE A PONTEIRA DO MOUSE DEREPENTE JA ESCURECE E 1 A 2 SEG VOLTA APARECER A AMPULHETA DO MOUSE FICA TIPO NUM LOOP
<fabiomaca> então o lance é o seguinte, aqui no escritorio tem uma maquina gigante, e agente vai criando os ambientes lá, de acordo com o que agente vai precisando, mas até hoje só criaram junto, banco com apache, ai eu tive a ideia de separar isso
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, esteja sempre checando as portas com nmap eu esqueci os comando específicos, mas eu caminharia por aí.
<fabiomaca> é eu checkei ontem tá liberada
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, comigo acontecesse quando estou em sessões instáveis via XDMCP
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, sessões instáveis: quando o cliente Xming (Windows) tem quebrado e eu entro novamente via XDMCP usando ele no mesmo boot
<claroinfo> AlexandreMBM, sabe como resolvo isso?
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, não. E meu caso provavelmente é diferente do seu. Eu não estou dando atenção ao meu. Não está atrapalhando. Só acontece quando foi o Xming a quebrar.
<claroinfo> AlexandreMBM,o hd esta zerado sem windows
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, eu não uso tanto o XDMCP. E o problema da ampulheta não impossibilita o uso do computador.
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, desculpe-me. Eu confundi a conversa toda.
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, eu simplesmente esqueci que seu problema era no início do sistema.
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, o negócio com XDMCP é completamente diferente.
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, eu acabo de ter duas conversas com você, como se você fosse dois interlocutores diferentes. Devo estar maluco com o XDMCP aqui!
<AlexandreMBM> Desprezemos a última conversa infundada. Voltemos ao início. claroinfo
<AlexandreMBM> Você testou o F6 no boot.
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, ?
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, outra confusão: seu sistema já está instalado e não é um Live CD, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, o problema apareceu a partir de quando, então?
<claroinfo> estou comecando a instalacao
<claroinfo> AlexandreMBM, escolho a opcao INSTALL UBUNTU ON A HARD DISK comeca a carregar quando aparece a ampulheta do mouse ai fica no looping
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, você fez o que eu disse, antes disso?
<claroinfo> f6
<claroinfo> modo vesa nao apareceu pra mim escolher
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, nada com vesa?
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, quais são as opções?
<claroinfo> AlexandreMBM,nao
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, e se você não vai em "instalar", mas em "experimentar", o sistema inicia? ou você está usando um CD alternate?
<TLHOLANDA> preciso de ajuda com dual boot
<claroinfo> AlexandreMBM, F1 AJUDA F2 IDIOMA F3 MAPA DE CARACTERES F4 MODOS F5 ACESSIBILIDADE E F6 OUTRAS OPCOES
<TLHOLANDA> a tela de boot não aparece
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, F6
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, abre um menu
<TLHOLANDA> vai direto pro windows
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, marque com barra de espaço
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, ESC volta ao menu principal, para continuar
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, aproveite e, antes de continuar, deixe os idioma instalado, em F2
<claroinfo> AlexandreMBM, SIM ACPI=OFF NOAPIC   NOLAPIC    EDD=ON     NODMRAID    NOMODESET
<TLHOLANDA> e td vez q uso o wubi num funciona e depois tenho q formatar a maquina
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, você instalou Windows depois do GNU/Linux?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, qual é a distro?
<TLHOLANDA> ubunto 12.04, mas to baixando a 12.10 agora
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, o sistema atual está em wubi?
<TLHOLANDA> não, eu to linux no momento
<TLHOLANDA> desculpa
<TLHOLANDA> to sem o linux
<TLHOLANDA> só win
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, realmente, eu me enganei. ainda pode ser algo relacionado a esse outros modos. Por exemplo, eu tive de desmarcar NODMRAID; mas o meu problema era em outra etapa da instalação, lá na frente
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, mas quando você instalou, foi dentro do Windows, com wubi, a partir de .exe.
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, se você não usa RAID, pode tentar o mesmo que eu, só por desencargo.
<TLHOLANDA> eu tinha instalado pelo pendrive, e funcionou, aquele esquema padrão de instalar ao lado do windos
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, apesar de que, na realidade, nem foi a solução. A solução era que uma partição estava no estado ruim, e o particionador não abria. Isso pode estar acontecendo com você.
<TLHOLANDA> depois precisei formatar a maquina e qndo fui re instalar não funcionou mais ai eu instalei pelo wubi
<TLHOLANDA> e ficou td mais limitado
<AlexandreMBM> claroinfo, a solução foi usar um Live CD e montar todos as partições. Com isso as transações de uma partição reiserfs foram para um estado íntegro (comitado). Então eu reiniciei e fui reinstalar. O particionador abriu! Você pode tentar isso também.
<TLHOLANDA> qnd eu tirei o wubi meu computador começou a dar varios problemas na iniciação e tive q formatar
<Julinux> Bom dia meus amigos Ubunteiro
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, se tinha usado ele, não era pra ter tirado; ele era necessário, acredito
<Julinux> Ubunteiros*
<AlexandreMBM> Oi Julinux
<TLHOLANDA> ¬¬ serio
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, tem alguma experiência com PolicyKit ou ConsoleKit?
<TLHOLANDA> então eu reinstalo a distro e instalo ele q resolve?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, o wubi faz o menu de inicialização apontar para o sistema GNU/Linux que está instalado dentro da própria partição Windows. Se não me engano é ele que atualiza os menus de boot. Toda vez que já atualização de kernel é mexido no menu de boot.
<TLHOLANDA> ta...
<TLHOLANDA> mas eu ainda preciso da distro instalada?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, se você reinstalar tudo é possível que se resolva. Na verdade, tenho pouquíssima experiência com Wubi. Eu nunca quis isso! O interessante mesmo é ter partições separadas.
<TLHOLANDA> então
<TLHOLANDA> é isso q eu qro Alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, você está perguntando se tem como aproveitar a distro instalada?
<TLHOLANDA> não
<TLHOLANDA> eu qro re fazer o dual boot na minha maquina
<TLHOLANDA> é isso q num funciona
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, se você quer partições separadas, você tem que começar mandando tudo de Wubi por espaço, desinstalando o que já teve com ele, tudo.
<TLHOLANDA> certo
<TLHOLANDA> isso é facil.. acabei de formatar a maquina
<TLHOLANDA> num tenho nada de nada aki
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, então você ficará só com Windows, sem qualquer Linux dentro dele. (Lembre-se: o Wubi colocava os arquivos do Linux dentro do Windows).
<AlexandreMBM> O HD está "completamente" limpo?
<TLHOLANDA> é
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, e você quer um dual boot?
<TLHOLANDA> positivo
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, qual é o tamanho desse HD? Você tem outro(s)?
<TLHOLANDA> 750G
<AlexandreMBM> 1º passo: instalar o Windows, deixando espaço não formatado para o Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, sabe fazer isso?
<TLHOLANDA> particiono a hd, e não formato
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, errado
<TLHOLANDA> ¬¬
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, não só particiona como instala o Windows na primeira partição
<TLHOLANDA> to começamdo a intender meu problema
<TLHOLANDA> perai
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, depois que o Windows estiver funcionando, aí você vai colocar Ubuntu no fim do HD (a porção sem partições).
<TLHOLANDA> ta agora eu preciso de ajuda... como eu faço isso?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, você é acostumado a criar mais de uma partição para Windows ou quer fazer isso?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, vamos com calma. Eu perguntando, você vai respondendo, eu vou explicando.
<TLHOLANDA> pra fazer o outro dual boot eu criei uma partição e instalei o ubuntu nela
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, ou você quer uma única partição C:\ para Windows?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, (é conveniente que você instale o Windows primeiro, já que tem certeza que quer ele, por que depois o Ubuntu gerenciará o dual-boot, com o GRUB, de uma forma muito fácil e prática)
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, que outro dual-boot?
<TLHOLANDA> era isso q eu tinha feito
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, você não disse que usou Wubi?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, se usou mesmo, não creio que tenha feito isso.
<TLHOLANDA> eu ja tive um dual boot nessa maquina, mas precisei formata la
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, o Wubi deixa parecer que o HD foi particionado, por causa do menu no boot, mas não foi.
<TLHOLANDA> despois eu não consegui mais fazer, e usei o wubi
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, OK, entendi.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, e você não saba mais fazer o que tinha feito antes?
<TLHOLANDA> É
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, por que? Esqueceu ou tem algo diferente?
<TLHOLANDA> na verdade eu tenho certeza q fiz mas simplesmente num aparece o grubi
<TLHOLANDA> e inicia o windows direto
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, não seria por que você instalou o WIndows depois?
<TLHOLANDA> não não eu sempre instalo o windows primeiro
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, ou não seria por que na realidade você fez Wubi e depois manou ele para o espaço?
<TLHOLANDA> não eu num sabia q esse negocio existia até ver num forum qndo o dual boot dar errado
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, afinal, estamos falando de quantas máquinas?
<TLHOLANDA> só do meu notbook
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, qual você está usando nesse momento?
<AlexandreMBM> elew
<AlexandreMBM> ele?
<TLHOLANDA> windows 7
<TLHOLANDA> é
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, VOCÊ NÃO DISSE QUE A MÁQUINA ESTAVA LIMPA?
<AlexandreMBM> (essas mentirinhas fazem a gente perder tempo)
<TLHOLANDA> disse q só tina o windows
<TLHOLANDA> e mais nada instalado
<AlexandreMBM> OK. RESET.
<AlexandreMBM> Voltemos.
<TLHOLANDA> cls
<AlexandreMBM> Use o Gerenciador de Discos do Windows e veja como estão as partições.
<AlexandreMBM> Se possível, mande-me um screenshot.
<AlexandreMBM> Sabe fazer isso?
<TLHOLANDA> sei
<TLHOLANDA> perai
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, por favor, faça.
<TLHOLANDA> file:///C:/Users/Taciano%20Luiz%20Holanda/Desktop/gerenciador.png
<TLHOLANDA> perai lugar errado
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, se não souber enviar por IRC, use um site como o imageshack
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, qual cliente IRC você está usando?
<TLHOLANDA> meu gerenciador ta assim
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, assim como? Não recebi algo aqui.
<TLHOLANDA> windows7(c:)  Sistema(d:)  Recuperar(e:)
<AlexandreMBM> Coloque a imagem em http://imageshack.us/
<AlexandreMBM> É mais fácil.
<AlexandreMBM> É mais seguro. Eu vou ver exatamente, graficamente, como está o disco.
<AlexandreMBM> Mande-me o link. Não precisa de conta no site.
<TLHOLANDA> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/9109/gerenciadord.png
<AlexandreMBM> Você sabe os conteúdos de D:\ e E:\?
<AlexandreMBM> Você as usa pessoalmente?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA,
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, oi!
<TLHOLANDA> sim
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, elas aparecem em Meu Computador? Tem que tipo de coisas nelas?
<TLHOLANDA> recuperar é o disco de drives do note
<AlexandreMBM> Só drivers, ou imagem completa de instalação do Windows?
<TLHOLANDA> sistema é uma pasta em branco
<TLHOLANDA> dentro dela tem um arquivo temporario de imagem de disco chamado drives
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, não vamos mexer nelas, então. Mesmo que a restauração de Windows eventual, no futuro precise mandar talvez o Ubuntu para o espaço. Espera-se que você nunca precise reinstalar o Windows...
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, enfim. Deixemos como estão.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, dá pra concluir que, como eu esperava, você nunca teve partições Ubuntu nesse disco.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, agora vai ter. E será muito melhor.
<TLHOLANDA> ta
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, uma coisa que eu quero que fique claro é que posso lhe explicar e orientar inicialmente, mas que por ser um notebook com essa configuração especial de fábrica eu não posso garantir um suporte duradouro.
<TLHOLANDA> blz
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, até por que eu não trabalho com isso e quero apenas ajudar como alguém que dá dicas e compartilha conhecimentos.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, então passemos adiante.
<TLHOLANDA> sim
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, você vai ter mais partições nesse disco.
<TLHOLANDA> ta eu uso hd externo pra salvar coisas
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, você usará um particionador chamado GParted para redimensionar encolher o C:\.
<AlexandreMBM> O espaço que surgir no fim do HD será usado para criar partições para o Ubuntu.
<TLHOLANDA> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Eu não posso explicar tudo aqui no chat. Demandaria muito tempo. O que posso fazer é lhe indicar leituras, estudos, para você ganhar um entendimento, e deixar meu e-mail (já que não conecto todo dia aqui).
<Tonao35> bom dia,   instalei o steam e baixei dois jogos e nao consigo rodar no ubuntu 13.04 (counter strik)
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, estude isso: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1i5Lzvr9J3Tfdxd34XpIoX-HRwNHATVhDgAqJJdSdDlI/edit
<Tonao35> roda no uondows mais nao no ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, ao menos o 1º e o 2º exemplos.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, antes, dê olhada breve no documento PDF de http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, o que diz respeito a instalação, particionamento
<TLHOLANDA> eu tenho esse guia
<TLHOLANDA> eu acho
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, tenho condições de lhe indicar precisamente as páginas. Um momento.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, depois que você ganhar o entendimento necessário (e tenha isso em vista desde agora), eu sugiro que você opte por ter uma partição para swap, uma partição para home e uma partição para a raiz /.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, recebeu meu endereço de e-mail em mensagem privada?
<TLHOLANDA> não
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, estranho. Acabo de falar com você lá,
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, era pra ter aberto janela aí.
<TLHOLANDA> num abriu não
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, deixa pra lá. O e-mail: alexandre.mbm at gmail.com
<TLHOLANDA> eu acho q sei oq é, eu loguei aki direto da pagina do ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, (curiosidade: qual é esse endereço?)
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, enfim, passemos adiante.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, quanto ao PDF do Guia do Iniciante.
<AlexandreMBM> O que vem antes da página 45 você despreza.
<AlexandreMBM> O que a partir da página 45 você considera, por que será igualzinho com o Live CD.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, pergunta: qual é o nome da ISO que você está baixando?
<TLHOLANDA> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, detalhe: minhas instruções e esse guia são baseados no Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Mas não acredito que haja mudança relevantes no processo.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, qual é seu processador?
<TLHOLANDA> intel core i7
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, importa as páginas 45-56
<TLHOLANDA> ta certo
<AlexandreMBM> Na realidade, se quiser, você pode ir deixando o estudo do documento do Docs (sobre GParted)para depois. Talvez você nem precise dele.
<TLHOLANDA> então... uma pergunta
<AlexandreMBM> Invés do GParted você poderá seguir a dica de de 47-49
<AlexandreMBM> A diferença é que você fará primeiro o que está em 47-49
<AlexandreMBM> Depois, reiniciará a máquina pelo Live CD, e fará 45-47 e 59-62
<AlexandreMBM> Não fará exatamente o que o PDF instrui, mas aprenderá com ele.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, entende?
<TLHOLANDA> entendi
<TLHOLANDA> mas eu ainda qria saber umas coisas
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, diga
<TLHOLANDA> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu esse é o site do ubuntu
<TLHOLANDA> certo?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, o site propaganda em inglês, digamos assim
<AlexandreMBM> Download aqui: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<TLHOLANDA> então blz
<TLHOLANDA> foi desse ai q eu baixei as distros q eu tenho
<AlexandreMBM> Existe também: http://ubuntu-br.org/
<TLHOLANDA> foi desse q eu vim parar aki
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, por onde?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, qual é o link para o chat?
<TLHOLANDA> perai
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, podemos encerrar o assunto. Vá estudando o PDF. Se eu não estiver mais aqui, faça-me perguntas por e-mail, se precisar.
<AlexandreMBM> Geralmente a ordem das partições que se faz para o Ubuntu, no espaço vazio que surgirá com o encolhimento da partição Windows, é: swap, raiz, home.
<TLHOLANDA> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-br&uio=d4
<AlexandreMBM> Por exemplo: swap (2 GB), / (15 GB ou 20 GB ou um pouco mais, ext4), /home (resto do HD, ext4).
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA
<TLHOLANDA> sim sim
<TLHOLANDA> acho q eu me viro agora
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, acabo de testar o webchat. Mensagens privadas abrem como aba, ao lado do nome do canal.
<TLHOLANDA> me manda
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, tem ideia dos tamanhos das partições que vai querer?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, já deve estar aberto lá, meu nome AlexandreMBM em vermelho.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, é importante pensar bem os tamanhos das partições, para não ter que mexer depois.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, outra coisa: já que você vai mexer no C:\, seria interessante de ante do espaço vazio (para Ubuntu) você criasse uma segunda partição para seu uso pessoal de Windows. Ela poderia ser F:\.
<AlexandreMBM> Então você teria para uso pessoal C:\ e F:\. Usaria o F:\ para colocar arquivos que quisesse compartilhar com o Ubuntu. O Ubuntu pode ler e escrever em NTFS.
<TLHOLANDA> pra mim num aparece nada em cima
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, digo isso por que não é legal, com Ubuntu, ficar escrevendo no C:\.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, deixa pra lá o assunto, se quiser. Ou se preferir, mande uma screenshot.
<TLHOLANDA> então, eu pretendo ter uns 150 a 200 G pro ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, uma coisa importante, MUITO IMPORTANTE:
<AlexandreMBM> antes de mexer na partição C:\, faça verredura completa por correção de erros, e depois uma desfragmantação. Isso dará mais segurança às operações e redimensionamento.
<AlexandreMBM> A vrredura completa é agenda para o próximo boot.
<AlexandreMBM> Veja isso em Propriedades do disco C:\, em Meu Computador.
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, são processos demorados. Prepare-se.
<TLHOLANDA> certo
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, tchau
<TLHOLANDA> vlw alexandre
<TLHOLANDA> obrigado por td
<TLHOLANDA> desculpa o trabalho
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, sem problemas; eu quis ajudar; já fui muito ajudado
<TLHOLANDA> vlw
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, eu só quase me irritava com estória do HD estar limpo ou não rsrsrs
<TLHOLANDA> se qser add eu por ai
<TLHOLANDA> tlholanda590hotmail
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, não uso MSN
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, aboli acho que em 2003
<TLHOLANDA> mas eu qria dizer q eu tinha limpado as outras partições e SOs
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, talvez nem tanto
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, 2005...
<TLHOLANDA> rsrss
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, sem problemas, aquele momento passou
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, quer ver a questão do chat?
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, aqui eu testei entrando com outro usuário e teclando comigo mesmo e deu tudo certo ! (?)
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, quer ver isso e posso sair?
<TLHOLANDA> pode ir
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, tchau
<TLHOLANDA> vou usar um client da proxima vez
<TLHOLANDA> ve recomenda algum??
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, XChat
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, tem pra Windows
<AlexandreMBM> TLHOLANDA, ou: Pidgin. Mas no Windows ele gosta de quebrar.
<TLHOLANDA> blz
<Tonao35> bom dia, to com problema no steam do meu ubuntu
<Tonao35> alguem que possa ajudar?
<ubuntero> Tonao35, qual problema?
<Tonao35> os jogso soficam em tela preta
<ubuntero> quais jogos tentou jogar?
<Tonao35> conuter strike e
<Tonao35> team fortress 2
<Tonao35> no windows roda normal
<ubuntero> qual placa de vídeo?
<Tonao35> intel
<Tonao35> Intel® G41 x86/MMX/SSE2
<Tonao35> Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6700 @ 3.20GHz × 2
<ubuntero> Tonao35, estou dando uma olhada, tenho estes jogos mas tem atualização para fazer e não tenho como fazer na 3G
<ubuntero> Tonao35, mas já achei bug report sobre essas black screen
<Tonao35> to tentando fazer meu filho usar o linux e ele e resistente. instalei osteam e naofuncionou
<Tonao35> ja pesquisei aqui na internet mais a atualizacao que mandam fazer eu fiz e nao adiantou
<ubuntero> Tonao35, solução ainda não achei, só relatos do bug
<Tonao35> eu dei uma olhada tambem mais nada encontrei
<Tonao35> fiz  amior propagando pra meu filho e nao funcionou
<Tonao35> mais valeu,obrogado
<Tonao35> obrigado
<rodrigo> bom dia
<rodrigo> gostaria de saber como faco para instalar o ubuntu depois de baixa-lo
<CyL> rodrigo: Queime um CD< ou use a imagem ISO para criar um LiveUSB
<vitorlobo> rodrigo,  grava a .iso num cd/dvd e roda....mais fácil q instalar o windows ou qualquer outra coisa
<vitorlobo> rs
<rodrigo> com faco para criar este liveusb
<CyL> rodrigo: Eu use um programa chama unetbootin ou Lili USB creator
<CyL> *chamado
<rodrigo> ok
<rodrigo> obrigado
<CyL> Disponha
<anderson1> ola pessoal
<anderson1> quero saber porque a ultima versao do ubuntu 12.10 ta super lenta pra netbook
<anderson1> qual foi a inspiração dos maluco pra fazer isso....
<anderson1> o ubuntu era pra ser leve e funcional para todos os equipamentos
<anderson1> eta nínguem resp???
<d70> bom dia
<AlexandreMBM> anderson1, cheguei
<AlexandreMBM> anderson1, não sei lhe responder
<AlexandreMBM> anderson1, nem conheço o 12.10
<AlexandreMBM> anderson1, não é um problema com seu hardware?
<AlexandreMBM> d70, oi
<AlexandreMBM> d70, fale
<l3ig0> aDaN: AlexandreMBM anderson1 ansix_ Bon-chan buribux cck4_ Cesar_Augusto cfdisk chronos CyL d70 delet dtcrshr eir  fabiomaca felipeal` FiLHu Fulano guigouz guigouz hggdh IdleOne ikke insano ip-route j0su3 Jonatas_ZV jonatasnona Julinux licensed m4v mactimes mndo mschon n3tim narfligix omelete paladinn Pentium233 rbelem rodr1go ron7  rootpt SergioMeneses  skate_forever  SonOfGod  Sorentto  squidy  T3  tetreis  Thalisson  TheDrums ubuntero  ubuntulog  vi
<l3ig0> EITAPORRA
<paladinn> bane
<l3ig0> HAhAH
<l3ig0> UASAHSuyGASYgYRTASgyAGSyHAUShUAHSuAHsuHAUShAUShuAS
<l3ig0> lasca o ban
<l3ig0> porque nao vou parar
<l3ig0> paladinn: LAMBE OS MEUS OVOS
<l3ig0> Kobrakao: eae viado
<guigouz> anderson1, fica com o 12.04
<l3ig0> e o cu?
<l3ig0> como ta
<l3ig0> ?
<l3ig0> ASuhUAShuHASuAHSUhUAS
<l3ig0> MONTA MONTA MONTA POR CIMA DA ROLA....
<l3ig0> usem debian
<l3ig0> arch
<l3ig0> ou slack
<l3ig0> gentoo
<l3ig0> mas nao ubuntu
<l3ig0> ubuntu eh despedicio
<l3ig0> de tempo e vida
<AlexandreMBM> cadê o moderador?
<l3ig0> nao sei AlexandreMBM
<d70> AlexandreMBM: só um bom dia msm, !
<l3ig0> eu to cASSANDSO ESSE FILHA DSA PUTA
<l3ig0> uAHSuAHSUHUAShAS
<l3ig0> hahahhaa
<l3ig0> BOM DIA A TODOS
<l3ig0> se querem coisas faceius
<l3ig0> usem windows
<l3ig0> essa eh averade
<l3ig0> verdade
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, é o que você usa?
<l3ig0> eu uso windows
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, então vai se drogar com ele longe daqui
<l3ig0> e nao do a minima pra esse preconeito idiota de win x lnx
<l3ig0> mano, cada system tem suas qualidades
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, e veio fazer o que aqui?
<l3ig0> trollar um pouco
<l3ig0> e vc?
<l3ig0> veio fazer o que aqui?
<l3ig0> qual sistenma vc usa AlexandreMBM ?
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, pois é! não é o caso de ficar fazendo bagunça na casa de quem usa outro
<l3ig0> isso nao eh casa
<l3ig0> eh um salao
<l3ig0> todos se reunwem
<l3ig0> reunem
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, tem Windows no dual boot, coloco a mão nele pra dar suporte à família.
<l3ig0> eu sou soh o trol
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, uso Ubuntu
<l3ig0> hnm
<l3ig0> eu gost de LINUX
<l3ig0> nao de ubuntu
<l3ig0> ubuntu eh facilidade
<l3ig0> bom pra usuario leigo
<l3ig0> nao que eu seja foda
<l3ig0> eu sou noob
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, e o que tem? é tudo GNU/Linux
<l3ig0> mas tipo, geralmente, pessoas conhecem linux pra aprende mais
<l3ig0> e nao pra parar ali
<l3ig0> e o ubuntu faz a pessoa parar por ali
<l3ig0> e nao querer mais aprender amis
<l3ig0> mais
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, você está trolando a toa, entao?
<l3ig0> isso é ruim
<l3ig0> sim
<l3ig0> bobagem, gnu eh soh nome
<guigouz> l3ig0, tipo restaurante
<l3ig0> o que quero dizer
<l3ig0> ehq ue o principal
<dtcrshr> AHUEAHUEAHUAEHUAEH
<dtcrshr> É HOJE
<guigouz> existir tanta lanchonete e restaurante por aí faz a pessoa não aprender a cozinhar bem
<l3ig0> o conhecimento adiquirido com aquilo que gosta
<l3ig0> eh o iumportante
<guigouz> acho que só deviam vender os ingredientes, não comida pronta
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, esse "aprender mais" (?) pode significar um vício desgraçado que prejudica sua vida
<dtcrshr> paladinn: ta ai
<l3ig0> sim
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: foda0se a suade
<l3ig0> em ambos os casos
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, então se mate: desconecte
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: eu nao
<dtcrshr> o ubuntu subiu nos meus conceitos agora que a steam ta fazendo propaganda e o tf2 roda lindamente sem ter que pesquisar muito pra instalar
<l3ig0> eu soh vivo porq estou conectado a net
<dtcrshr> :D
<l3ig0> ubuntu eh legal
<l3ig0> eh bo
<l3ig0> facil de usar
<dtcrshr> "nao bloqueie meus pacotes, por onde respiro!"
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, isso não é vida. pode ser parte dela, ou pode prejudicá-la
<l3ig0> mas quando se trata de conhecimento, ele eh lixo, essa eh a real
<l3ig0> nao AlexandreMBM
<l3ig0> voce nao compreendeu
<dtcrshr> blz, manda o link da sua distro ai
<dtcrshr> que vc sentou e fez na unha e minha mae consegue usar sem saber que é linux
<AlexandreMBM> dtcrshr, steam, tf2? estou por fora
<dtcrshr> cara, roda LIN-DO
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: vc vive de expertiencias, vc por acaso lembra de quando comeu bosta? NAO, porqu era criança
<dtcrshr> baixa ai ja deve ter no repo
<l3ig0> so se lembvrara de momentos fodas
<dtcrshr> e se jogar  ate dia 01/03 ganha o pinguim
<l3ig0> coisas marcantes na sua vida
<l3ig0> sendo ela, linux
<l3ig0> dtcrshr: cool
<guigouz> l3ig0, você tem uma visão do linux que não é a do ubuntu.
<l3ig0> ainda bem
<l3ig0> porque ubuntu eh lixo
<l3ig0> ubuntu eh o windows em linux
<l3ig0> eu conheci linux sem querer
<l3ig0> ai me impressionei
<guigouz> beleza, a maioria dos usuários não precisa de mais do que isso
<l3ig0> quala graça de user liunux, e tudo ser tao facil?
<guigouz> vc conheceu linux por qual distro ?
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, há experiências que não valem a pena, quando por exemplo alguém experimenta crack
<l3ig0> pra se dar valor as coisa, infelizmente tem de ahaver uym esforço
<l3ig0> nao importa o que acham
<l3ig0> a verade eh essa mano
<l3ig0> eh com estudar programçao
<l3ig0> eh dificil
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, ele quer ser o fodão, só isso
<l3ig0> mas depis que aprende vc ve a magia
<guigouz> l3ig0, porque tem gente que usa linux por ser entusiasta de computação e curtir entender como as coisas funcionam, e tem gente que enxerga o computador como ferramenta para fazer outros trabalhos possivelmente mais relevantes do que uma compilação de kernel
<l3ig0> e da valor a isso, "ainda bem que eh necessario esse esforço, se nao o mundo estaria fudido"
<l3ig0> ....
<l3ig0> guigouz: hmm
<l3ig0> eh vc esta certo, partindo desse ponto de vista
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, legalidade, colaboração, gratuidade, espírito de compartilhamento, altruísmo
<l3ig0> eu concordo em usar linux pra tudo
<l3ig0> ateh pra tarefas que se tem necessidade e nao por pazer
<l3ig0> prazer*
<guigouz> linux já domina
<l3ig0> sim
<l3ig0> eu gosto de linux, apoio e acho foda
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, tem outros tipos
<guigouz> android e outros trocentos equipamentos dependem do kernel
<l3ig0> eu vim aki soh pra troolar, e acabei vendo que linux nao eh soh prazer e sim necessidade tb, legal
<guigouz> agora vc não quer que todo mundo seja cientista da computação e saiba qual o melhor escalonador de processos
<guigouz> o mundo seria muito zuado
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, talvez você seja um colega meu disfarçado
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: eu sempre fui o s0n1c
<l3ig0> hahahahhaha
<guigouz> l3ig0, http://br-linux.org/2013/andre-demarco-lanca-trabalho-musical-produzido-100-em-software-livre/
<l3ig0> xover o link
<guigouz> esse cara fez isso porque não se preocupou em compilar kernel
<l3ig0> olha, quando me banirem, eu fico no canal #c4ll
<guigouz> senão faria num protools baixado do piratebay
<l3ig0> hmm
<l3ig0> cool
<dtcrshr> AlexandreMBM: http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release/
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, eu sei lá, se for algum colega meu vai se manter anônimo. eu só peço para não me fazer perder tempo
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: sim sim
<l3ig0> eu nao sou amigo seu ainda, mas prazer, l3ig0
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, acho que não tem mais motivo para lhe banir
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, aumentou o nível
<l3ig0> yasuahsuahuas
<dtcrshr> Ursinha: ;)
<Ursinha> :)
<l3ig0> eu sou legal, bom eu acho, soh tenho uns bugs
<l3ig0> AUYSyASgyAGYS
<Ursinha> todo mundo tem :)
<l3ig0> Ursinha: oi amor
<l3ig0> xD
<Ursinha> amor não que não lhe conheço
<dtcrshr> ui
<l3ig0> hahahhaa
<Ursinha> pela abordagem nem quero conhecer
<dtcrshr> zing
<l3ig0> modo de dizer
<AlexandreMBM> dtcrshr, e quanto ao tf2, o que?
<l3ig0> desculpa  ^^
<dtcrshr> cara, ta rolando de buenas
<l3ig0> peço desculpas a todos pelas coisa que falei q talvez possam ofender alguem
<Ursinha> hoje vai sair a imagem do Ubuntu tablet, vcs viram?
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: vc disse que usa ubuntu, certo?
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, sim
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, as coisa que falou que não estava legal mesmo eram os palavrões
<l3ig0> vc usa as versoes mais recentes ou alguma especifica AlexandreMBM ?
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: desculpa pelos palavrao,m eu chindo demais, tento cntrolar
<AlexandreMBM> 12.04 LTS, por que meu perfil é diferente do seu e eu quero investir meu tempo em coisas específicas, não em testar distribuição e aprender cada nova versão
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, não vamos conversar demais tá
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: tudo bem
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, nesse assunto não é o caso de um convencer o outro
<l3ig0> desculpe pela aproximaçao
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, você continua sendo quem é e eu quem sou
<dtcrshr> morde/assopra pode?
<paladinn> dtcrshr, agora estou
<l3ig0> eu sou meio carenbte de atencao
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, não é aproximação, é teclar a toa, não gosto disso
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, mas continue, eu nem sei o que você ia abordar
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: sohg gosta de teclar coisas que tenham importancia? coisa produticas?
<l3ig0> produtivas*
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: nada de interessante..
<l3ig0> eu gosto de falar dw coisas interessantes tb
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, importância pra mim; não tem interesse em wars
<l3ig0> eu trollo as vezes porque sou mei revolts
<l3ig0> hm
<dtcrshr> sussa paladinn a ursinha chegou
<Ursinha> l3ig0, pode ser revolts, mas aqui de preferencia não
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, raramente eu conecto IRC. mas quando estou por aqui é com o objetivo de receber ou dar suporte técnico, e só
<dtcrshr> AlexandreMBM: tem que usar um driver mais modernete, mas roda com as confs no max no meu note e no desk
<dtcrshr> no note no windows nao dava conta no talo
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: aki nois mexe o limao com a pinfa com o dedo e ainda lembe o dedo
<dtcrshr> depois que a steam soltar o dota 2 e o tf2 de graça no linux vai ser uma mao na roda pra bombar as migrações
<l3ig0> AUhsuaysu
<AlexandreMBM> dtcrshr, você quis falar comigo mesmow
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: irc eh incrivel, pra alguns isso nao tem nem importancia
<l3ig0> mas eh muiot foda
<dtcrshr> AlexandreMBM: to falando uai! aheuahue le as linhas na ordem
<l3ig0> literamente~
<dtcrshr> irc = oraculo
<dtcrshr> o melhor do irc nos ultimos 10 anos foi DARWIN
<AlexandreMBM> dtcrshr, ok. obrigado
<l3ig0> dtcrshr: mano, depois do irc, a pessoa conversa ateh melhor
<d70> falando em ler linhas, não existia um log do #ubuntu-br?
<l3ig0> aprende mais
<l3ig0> incrivel, sei la,
<l3ig0> eu acho irc foda, sao diversas opiniões diferentes, vindas de pessoas diferentes
<l3ig0> muita informação
<AlexandreMBM> d70, eu queria isso, mas já tempo que pergunto por isso
<Ursinha> d70, tem sim, está online
<paladinn> off-topic = ban
<dtcrshr> no freenode tem varios canais coro grosso, alem dos delingua que pra aprender é lindeza total
<dtcrshr> praticamente um livemocha sem web
<l3ig0> e muita informaçáo, traNSFORMA mebntes
<d70> Ursinha: onde? eu tinha a url, mas tem tempo...
<l3ig0> mentes*
<dtcrshr> d70: ubuntulog é o cara
 * dtcrshr vai almoçar
<AlexandreMBM> dtcrshr, onde está essew
<dtcrshr> pra quem quiser saber mais sobre o steam no linux / ubuntu - #steamlug
<l3ig0> dtcrshr: ahgaha eu nao vou nem almoçar prq se nao vomitpo
<d70> AlexandreMBM: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<l3ig0> nada de interessante nos logs AlexandreMBM
<Ursinha> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/21/%23ubuntu-br.txt
<d70> thx
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, por que?
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: nunca tem
<l3ig0> vai la e le
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, nos meus?
<l3ig0> se achar algo interssante me fala, namoral
<l3ig0> nao, nos logs dos canais
<l3ig0> nao seus logs priv8
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, a possibilidade de consultar vale
<l3ig0> hm
<l3ig0> vc quems abe
<l3ig0> sabe
<AlexandreMBM> HTML: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/21/%23ubuntu-br.html
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0 Ursinha dtcrshr d70
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: eae =D
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: soh tem uns 56-ml de  alcool
<l3ig0> depois acabou
<l3ig0> ahahha
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, o que?
<l3ig0> AlexandreMBM: chamalalanachaca
<Ursinha> vcs não viram mesmo o ubuntu tablet? é lindo demais
<AlexandreMBM> l3ig0, não entendi
<Ursinha> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/20/ubuntu-dev-preview-hands-on/
<AlexandreMBM> site:irclogs.ubuntu.com filetype:html ubuntu-br
<AlexandreMBM> eu uso isso na string de pesquisa do Google
<AlexandreMBM> * vai almoçar
 * AlexandreMBM vai almoçar
 * AlexandreMBM almoçou
 * AlexandreMBM está de volta
<anderson> ola novamente pessoal
<d70> ola
<AlexandreMBM> anderson, olá
<anderson> desculpa ser persistente no assunto
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, mas o Google está desatualizado...
<anderson> mais se alguemtem uma solução que deixe o ubuntu 12,10 mais leve pra rodar em netbook ficaria grato
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, você sabe que é responsável pelo Ubuntu IRC Logs?
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, seria o caso de se configurar robots para o Google pegar a indexação mais frequentemente
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, é o bot que loga tudo
<d70> anderson: pq vc não tenta o 12.04?
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, vc está com algum problema especifico, alguma coisa que quer resolver?
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, eu sei
<d70> e qual netbook vc esta usando?
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, estou falando das ferramentas de pesquisa que o Google disponibiliza
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, há como configurar para a indexação do Google ser mais frequente
<anderson> eepc asus 1201ha
<d70> AlexandreMBM: pelo que vi, depende do irclog mesmo, e não do google,
<anderson> ele tem 1.33 de procesamento 2gb de memoria
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, eu gostaria que os resultados do Google fossem mais atuais.
<AlexandreMBM> Não, depende também do Google.
<anderson> eu tinha o 11.04 e funcionava perfeito
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, para a pesquisa site:irclogs.ubuntu.com funcionar
<AlexandreMBM> Ou melhor:
<anderson> ai resolvi colocar esse e viro uma carroça
<AlexandreMBM> site:irclogs.ubuntu.com "ubuntu-br.html"
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, experimente isso no Google.
<d70> AlexandreMBM: isso depende de varios fatores, Vi que vc curte wikipedia e outras coisas, aqui, experimente o yacy.net
<anderson> ja olhei tudo que podia ta com problema
<anderson> no pc  mais o processamento ta minimo a memoria usa so 500mb e o video ta instalado corretamente
<AlexandreMBM> d70, ah, eu falei as últimas coisas à Ursinha, mas eu queria ter dito a você
<d70> AlexandreMBM: blz
<d70> anderson: realmente n sei, achei isso daqui , http://askubuntu.com/questions/127696/ubuntu-12-04-very-slow-on-samsung-netbook
<anderson> ok
<d70> eu tentaria o 12.04
<d70> se n funcionar o ubuntu, tenta o mint.
<d70> eu uso o mint xfce 13
<anderson> ok vou ver  a vr 12.04
<d70> num netbook
<anderson> ela é LTS se nao me engano
<d70> é
<d70> só uso LTS
<Ursinha> eu estou usando a 13.04 e está melhor que a 12.10
<Ursinha> MUITO melhor
<Ursinha> e nem saiu ainda :)
<d70> AlexandreMBM: o yacy, esta começando, mas se muitas pessoas aderirem o projeto, acho que fica p2p search muito bom
<anderson> em netbook ursinha???
<AlexandreMBM> d70, o Google também tem pesquisas personalizadas. O que estou falando com a Ursinha é outro assunto: que o site do Ubuntu IRC Logs pode pedir indexação mais frequente ao Google.
<Ursinha> anderson, é em note normal mesmo (eu tenho um x220 da lenovo), mas eu tenho um eeepc (acho que é 1000HE), preciso testar nele
<d70> pode, atraves do analytics
<d70> consegue
<AlexandreMBM> d70, exemplo de uma pesquisa personalizada que criei e uso:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=017696735451101515945:40rn2glnkl0
<anderson> eu ja volto
<d70> AlexandreMBM: só vc usa, ou outras pessoas, se for algo "pessoal" te recomendo o yacy novamente! ;)
<d70> *?
<AlexandreMBM> d70, eu divulgo, mas acho que só quem usa sou eu mesmo
<d70> d70: bacana.
<d70> AlexandreMBM: bacana.
<AlexandreMBM> d70, quero fazer parecido com o Ubuntu IRC Logs
<AlexandreMBM> d70, talvez, estou me lembrando agora, quando eu configurar a pesquisa a indexação fique mais frequente.
<AlexandreMBM> d70, um momento que eu faço já isso
<AlexandreMBM> d70, Ursinha, feito:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.google.com.br/cse/home?cx=017696735451101515945:tfz-erzo85w
<AlexandreMBM> só que está desatualizado
<AlexandreMBM> assim, são mantidas as observações que fiz sobre a necessidade de robots.txt integrando com o Google
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, d70, na verdade, parece que me equivoquei
<AlexandreMBM> http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=156449
<AlexandreMBM> parece ser apenas para permitir ou bloquear, e não para tornar mais frequente as indexações.
<AlexandreMBM> d70, vou ler sobre o YaCy. Talvez ele resolva minha necessidade.
<d70> AlexandreMBM: sim , porém , o irclog tem seu tempo de atualização, nada vai ser mais rapido q isso
<Guest43925> Alguém sabe me informa se a rom do ubuntu phone disponibilizada hj funcionara no Galaxy S2
<AlexandreMBM> d70, eu sei
<AlexandreMBM> Guest43925, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<AlexandreMBM> Guest43925, não responde sua pergunta, mas veja a tabela "System requirements"
<AlexandreMBM> d70, pode-se traduzir http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YaCy
<d70> ahn?
<d70> ah tah
<Guest43925> hmmm valew AlexandreMBM  vo fazer o teste se funcionar bem se não volta android :D
<AlexandreMBM> Guest43925, cuidado para não desmantelar o aparelho
<Guest43925> tomarei cuidado
<AlexandreMBM> Guest43925, certifique-se de que a restauração será possível domesticamente
<Guest43925> vo fazer as pesquisas necessárias afinal é um galaxy S2 em jogo rsrsrs
<Guest88811> entao, sou novo aq no universo do ubuntu. Por enquanto so queria saber se aq a galera eh da comunidade ou sao tecnicos da ubuntu?
<paladinn> Guest88811, comunidade, users, tecnicos, devels, core
<paladinn> gays lesbicas e simpatizantes
<Guest88811> rsrs. ok ok. valeu. eu instalei a versao 12.04 no meu pc. mas a saida som hdmi nao funfa nem a pau. to pesquisando algumas soluções. se o bicho pegar, q ja ta pegando, eu procuro vcs aq. muito obrigado
<dtcrshr> Ursinha: o ubuntu pra isntalar sobre cels / tablets android vai rolar tbm?
<Ursinha> dtcrshr, como assim?
<Ursinha> vc diz dual-boot? não agora
<dtcrshr> nada, o ubuntu mobile xo achar o site aqui, lembro do ypne
<dtcrshr> hype
<dtcrshr> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<dtcrshr> o tablet é um produto mesmo? da canonical e pa
<tiagoscd> dtcrshr: não, é o Ubuntu para tablets, um sistema operacional no caso
<dtcrshr> tiagoscd: mas da pra subir em qlquer tablet android? é tipo uma rom?
<tiagoscd> dtcrshr: por enquanto ele tem versão de desenvolvimento apenas
<tiagoscd> e tem suporte para os tablets nexus 7 e nexus 10
<chronos_dmt> opa galera
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<dtcrshr> ah pode crar
<dtcrshr> tava afim de reciclar meu p1000 n vai rola :(
<Thiago_> ola
<Thiago_> boa tarde
<Walter> Boa tarde,
<Guest87740> será que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Guest87740> ops
<Guest87740> será que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Guest87740> Atualizei meu Ubuntu do 12.04 para o 12.10 e agora não consigo mais ter video..
<Walter> estou iniciando no linux e gostaria de saber se igual acontece com o windows para se reconhecer mais de 3 gb de memoria tem que ser instalado o de 64 bits?
<Walter> Alguém poderia ajudar:
<Walter> ?
<Ursinha> Walter, então, acho que tem um kernel especifico que vc pode usar no de 32 bits que reconhece mais de 3gb
<Ursinha> acho que é o pae
<Ursinha> acho que é só instalar o pacotinho desse kernel
<Ursinha> mas se vc puder instalar o de 64 bits, está funcionando tudo certinho
<Ursinha> não tem mais problema de java, flash nem nada
<Ursinha> pelo menos faz anos que não tenho problema nenhum com isso, e uso 64 bits faz um bom tempo, inclusive em máquinas diferentes
<Walter> Obrigado Ursinha, vou baixar e instalar a de 64 bits.
<Ursinha> Walter, por nada :)
<felipeal`> yellow
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, quando não tem binário de um programa para 64 bits, roda?
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, o processador aí é Intel?
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, e a ISO que você usou é a amd64?
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, o meu é Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz
<Ursinha> é sim, que é a unica 64 bits
<Ursinha> o apelido da arquitetura é amd64
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, o que acontece quando você não acha um programa 64 bits?
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, olha, nunca me aconteceu, então não sei dizer :)
<Guest87740> Ursinha, depois pode me ajudar?
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, qualquer PPA tem 64 bits? Ou você num usa muito programas?
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, ou os binários 32 bits executam?
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, os ppa que eu uso aqui todos tem 64 bits
<Guest87740> Atualizei meu Ubuntu do 12.04 para o 12.10 e agora não consigo mais ter video depois que escolho o Ubuntu no GRUB..
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, já estou me arrependendo de não ter apostado na amd64 domingo.
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, eu tinha essa dúvidas e hesitei.
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, se tem 64 bits ou não depende de quem fez o pacote, lá ele especifica as arquiteturas que ele quer que seja buildado o pacote
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, em jogo em tinha muitas configurações sem backup, no home.
<Ursinha> hm
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, ganha-se muito com o amd64. Tem como você mensurar, dá uma ideia?
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, eu nunca fiz benchmark nem nada... mas não vi pq não instalar 64 bits no meu computador sendo que ele é 64 bits :)
<AlexandreMBM> OK. Mas você notou diferença na experiência de usuário?
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha
<AlexandreMBM> Ou você nunca teve como comparar?
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, nunca instalei uma, usei, e depois instalei outra pra ver
<Ursinha> mas deve ser melhor
<AlexandreMBM> Uma comparação tosca, mas uma comparação...
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, é o que se espera.
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, só não tive mais vontade, de colocar a amd64, por que o sistema aqui é apenas 2 GB de memória, sem pretensão de upgrade.
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, sei que o tamanho da palavra é duplicado.
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: dependendo do que vc usa a diferença é razoável em performance, a CPU possui mais registradores, o que evita acessos desnecessários a pilha
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, tipo que aplicações?
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, ah, lembrei, com certeza o BOINC iria ficar mais rápido!
<AlexandreMBM> Quem sabe qualquer dia desses...
<AlexandreMBM> Estou anotando todas a dificuldades com o novo Ubuntu 12.04.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não vou ter ânsia.
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: um amigo me disse que o blender fica bem mais rápido. Mas, eu só uso compiladores P:
<felipealmeida> :P
<AlexandreMBM> Eu posso chegar a usar: QtDesigner, Eclipse, Inkscape, GIMP. E tem o BOINC como um serviço, processando todo o tempo.
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, será que eu ganharia uns 30%?
<felipealmeida> hahaha, duvido mto
<AlexandreMBM> 15?
<hggdh> para versões de Ubuntu recentes (Precise, Quantal, Raring), existe suporte multi-arch. Normalmente, se o sistema é 64 bits, pacotes de 64 bits serão instalados. Para pacotes apenas em 32 bits, o suporte necessário deveria ser auto-instalado, e o usuário não nota
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, agora, se eu dobrasse a memória, para 4 GB?
<felipealmeida> Não sei dizer. É possível, apesar de tudo, perder performance. Pois os ponteiros também dobram de tamanho, o que poderia ocupar mais cache de CPU e por conseguinte gerar mais cache misses. Só um benchmark pra dizer
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, acho que só faria diferença com múltiplas sessões abertas
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, uso XDMCP e um usuário local. Ou seja, são dois usuários de Unity 2D.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, que ótima notícia!
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: Mas só instalo 64 bits já faz uns 4 anos já
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, deve ser isso que o hggdh falou, o que se passa com você, não?
<hggdh> obviamente, isto vale para os pacotes nativos do Ubuntu. Para pacotes providos por terceiros (como skype), tudo depende de como o pacote foi criado...
<Ursinha> sim, os pacotes que eu uso tem suporte multi-arch e ai eu não noto
<Ursinha> pacotes de fora depende de quem fez
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, mas isso que você está dizendo vai de encontro a todo o markenting dos 64 bits!
<Ursinha> como tudo que eu preciso está no ubuntu (ou em ppas), eu estou bem :)
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, e como a Ursinha você não tem tido que compilar coisas?
<Ursinha> AlexandreMBM, a vida dele é compilar coisas ahuahauhauh :P
<hggdh> alias -- outro ponto interessante: o kernel 3.9 *NÃO* mais suportará i386
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: atualmente não uso Ubuntu na minha máquina, e pois é, minha vida é compilar. E esperar compilar :P
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, ah, entendi agora a diferença: os pacotes de fora e os pacotes da distro
<felipealmeida> hggdh: sério?
<hggdh> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, mas eu perguntei se ele compila por necessidade da distro.
<hggdh> no Ubuntu, suporte ao i386 (não PAE) já acabou
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, um Core 2 Quad é i686. O kernel 3.9 suportará?
<felipealmeida> hggdh: pelo que li aqui ele não vai suportar só i386, mas ainda vai continuar suportando x86 maiores que 386. É isso?
<hggdh> creio que sim. Mas ainda estou para ler o thread inteiro
<guigouz> core2quad é x86_64
<felipealmeida> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI0OTg
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, isso que você e hggdh estão falando ainda é diferente de i686, não é? ou eu posso ler 386 como i686?
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: Não, i686 seria suportado. 386 seriam as CPUs 386 mesmo, aquelas de 20 anos atrás :P.
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, os processadores x86_64 suportam as instruções de 32 bits também
<felipealmeida> Ou clones recentes
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, pode até ser, mas o comando uname está dizendo que não
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: porvavelmente i386 != i686
<guigouz> felipealmeida, a base da arquitetura é a mesma, x86
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, ou então o camando está falando dos binários da distribuição
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, vc está rodando um kernel de 64 bits, mas vc pode rodar apps de 32 bits se tiver todas as libs instaladas sem problemas
<guigouz> se vc ver em /usr tem um diretorio "lib32"
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, sim, isso eu sei. mas tinha digitado apenas "386" sem o "i", daí eu pensei ser uma generalização
<guigouz> i é de intel
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: aplicações que usam ponto flutuante também devem ser mais eficientes. Essas podem chegar a 30% de diferença. Por conta da obrigatoriedade de SSE nas CPUs x86_64
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, acho que isso é só um apelido
<guigouz> estamos no sse3 ou 4 já
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, não?
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, tem algum exemplo de aplicação dessas? será que algoritmos de renderização do Inkscape?!
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, a arquitetura é x86, um 686 executa binarios de 386 sem modificação, desde que ele não use nenhuma feature nova que foi adicionada ao longo dos anos (SSE, MMX, etc)
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: inkscape é bem provável que use
<hggdh> pessoal, i386 != i386-pae !=i686
<guigouz> depois fizeram o x86_64, mas ele mantem a compatibilidade com x86
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, executar Inkscape com grandes vetores em Gnome (Unity) pode ser terror!
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: x64 FTW
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, se a memória for pouca
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida,  o que você disse? não entendi.
<guigouz> felipealmeida, com menos de 4gb de ram, 32bit é vantagem
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: é uma expressão. FTW significa "para ganhar", tradução livre :P
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, como x86 e x86_64 entram na equação do hggdh w
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<guigouz> tudo que ele citou é x86
<AlexandreMBM> guigouz, entendi
<guigouz> processadores intel até o core duo são 32 bits apenas
<guigouz> a partir do core 2 duo, suportam as extensoes de 64 bits também
<hggdh> i386 não permite acesso a memória acima de 3G. i386-pae permite
<AlexandreMBM> Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz × 4
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: eu tenho essa CPU hehehe
<AlexandreMBM> acho que é x86_64
<felipealmeida> primeira quad core
<guigouz> AlexandreMBM, é
<felipealmeida> que lançaram
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, é antigo mas o danado é rápido! eu acho, está de bom tamanho para minha necessidade
<felipealmeida> É uma boa CPU. E dizem que overclocka bem. Uso como HTPC. Desktop e servidor uso um core i7 3.4ghz quad-core
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, ele é x86_64, não éw
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<felipealmeida> é ism
<felipealmeida> sim*
<AlexandreMBM> Num faço overclock aqui não, senão seria melhor comprar uma churrasqueira, já que eu tenho um gabinete gambiarra para evitar a intempéries da maresia.
<felipealmeida> eu moro perto da praia, e tenho um computador com essa CPU há 5 anos. Ainda rodando bem
<felipealmeida> placa mãe intel e memória kingston
<AlexandreMBM> Ele fica em arcondicionado?
<felipealmeida> nope
<AlexandreMBM> A refrigeração é a ar?
<felipealmeida> sim, claro
<AlexandreMBM> Vots!
<felipealmeida> mas não faço overclock
<AlexandreMBM> Pois aqui as coisas não duram..
<felipealmeida> Prefiro trocar o PC
<AlexandreMBM> Só esse desktop, que está com o gabinete gambiarra é que está durando.
<felipealmeida> essa CPU é bem resistente, e a placa mãe da intel tb
<felipealmeida> desisti de asus
<AlexandreMBM> Em compensação, tenho de monitorar as temperaturas
<AlexandreMBM> nunca fiz overclock, na realidade
<AlexandreMBM> já passaram várias placas-mãe por aqui
<AlexandreMBM> de fato, esta é a primeira Intel
<AlexandreMBM> não deve ser coincidencia
<AlexandreMBM> mas eu também confio na gambiarra que fiz
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: só compro intel agora, 3 anos de garantia. Não é mais rápida, mas dura
<AlexandreMBM> a CPU é toda vedada, só entra e sai ar frçado, através de bolsas de silica
<AlexandreMBM> dentro é seco como num ambiente refrigerada, mas não é friozinho
<AlexandreMBM> ahauahuaa
<AlexandreMBM> mas são temperaturas normais
<AlexandreMBM> vai completar o 2º ano que está assim
<AlexandreMBM> ou já completou, eu nem sei mais
<AlexandreMBM> é estável
<felipealmeida> tenho essa CPU há 5 anos e rodando direto
<felipealmeida> 4 a 5 anos...
<atha> boa tarde
<AlexandreMBM> só deu aperrei quando o gravador de DVD era interno e quando o BOINC estava usando ao mesmo tempo o chipset de vídeo, mas assim mesmo não chegou nem perto dos limites das especificações
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, bom pra você
<felipealmeida> já passei dos limites quando não limpei a ventoinha depois de 3 anos :P
<atha> como instalar o explorer?
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, o que posso dizer é que aqui em casa essa é a primeira boa experiencia de durabilidade
<felipealmeida> atha: ahn?
<atha> felipealmeida: roda pelo wine?
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, fora o primeira computador, que era Compaq (também, quando esse deu problema, foi dor de cabeça)
<felipealmeida> atha: internet explorer?
<atha> felipealmeida: sim
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, não posso demorar muito para limpar, pois a silica vira pó e ela é o própri filtro
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, mas o x da questão é que é tudo seco como a caatinga
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, umidade é que detona com tudo
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, ela com maresia então!
<atha> qual o melhor linux?
<haesbaert> oi pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, e ainda calor, para condensar...
<haesbaert> como atualizo o directx ?
<paladinn> apt-get update directx
<haesbaert> digito isso aonde ?
<paladinn> no terminal
<AlexandreMBM> paladinn, isso não vai funcionar
<haesbaert> perae vamo devagar
<haesbaert> n funciona
<haesbaert> da erro
<paladinn> qual erro
<haesbaert> algum ae
<haesbaert> tem alguma coisa q funciona no ubuntu ?
<atha> Pentium233: como instalar o soulseek?
<haesbaert> era bem mais legal trolar aqui em 2008
<haesbaert> vcs tao ficando sem graca
<AlexandreMBM> haesbaert, comandos errados não funcionam nem no Ubuntu nem em qualquer outro sistema
<haesbaert> q sem graca
<d70> alguem sabe uma boa extensão do firefox, para abrir emails(gmail)  cryptografados(PGP) ?
<Ursinha> <haesbaert> era bem mais legal trolar aqui em 2008
<Ursinha> eu mereço
<Ursinha> lugar de palhaçada é no circo
<Ursinha> hggdh, aparentemente o suporte a i386 já deixou de existir no 3.8
<tiagoscd> d70: eu não sei se ele suporte o gmail, mas tem um addon chamado webpg no firefox
<tiagoscd> *suporta
<tiagoscd> lendo aqui na descrição diz que a integração com o gmail é experimental
<d70> tiagoscd:  http://webpg.org/ ?
<d70> pode ser tb um para o navegador, o resto, "me viro"
<d70> rs
<tiagoscd> não sei se esse é o site, vi direto no site de complementos do firefox
<tiagoscd> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/webpg-firefox/?src=search
<d70> esse msm
<d70> eu usava uma, tem mto tempo, n lembro =/
<d70> tiagoscd: obrigado!
<tiagoscd> disponha :)
<tiagoscd> apenas para fins de divulgação: estamos buscando designers para colaborar com um projeto do Ubuntu Brasil. se tiver alguém interessado pode entrar em contato via pvt :)
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, coloca no tópico aí :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: beleza, bolar um jeito pra caber no tópico, hehe
<Ursinha> vixe, tá cheio mesmo hahahaha
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> salve ubunteiros
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> re-instalei meu ubuntu e ele não aparece na tela de boot
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> alguem me sugere alguma solução??
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> ???
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> ninguem??
<tiagoscd> HOLANDES_VOADOR: provavelmente houve algum problema na hora da instalação do GRUB
<tiagoscd> terias que pegar um live-cd e instalar ele manualmente provavelmente
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> certo...
<tiagoscd> HOLANDES_VOADOR: http://www.uebbi.com/como-recriar-restaurar-o-menu-do-grub2-via-ubuntu-live-usb-cd/
<tiagoscd> tem um passo a passo nesse link que encontrei
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> vlw
<tiagoscd> :)
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> muito obrigado msm... vou tentar
<tiagoscd> devia ser crime usar letras garrafais em nicks :P
<Claudio_SGO_MS> boa tarde a todos.
<Claudio_SGO_MS> preciso de uma ajuda, espero que alguem se disponha !
<Claudio_SGO_MS> Sou usuario Windows a bom tempo e entendo relativamente bem de wuindows.
<Claudio_SGO_MS> mas em linux sou uma negação...
<omelete> rapa fala a duvida se alguem souber vai responder
<Claudio_SGO_MS> por isso estou tentando usar o ubuntu no meu not, so que nao quero particionar o hd,
<Claudio_SGO_MS> queria instala-lo num pendrive., m
<Claudio_SGO_MS> sem que seja um live....
<Claudio_SGO_MS> usar o pendrive com se fosse um hd
<Claudio_SGO_MS> ja tentei instalar mas nao chegou a dar boot
<Claudio_SGO_MS> deu erro no grub
<omelete> nunca tentei fzr isso
<Claudio_SGO_MS> como live, no pendrive ta blz...
<Claudio_SGO_MS> mas toda vez que reinicia o micro, perco todas as configurações que ja fiz...
<Th3R34p3R> posta o erro do grub
<Claudio_SGO_MS> meu not tem que desmotar 95% parapoder tirar o hd...
<Th3R34p3R> outra pergunta vc instalou o grub onde?
<Claudio_SGO_MS> se nao ja tinha olocado outro hd e instalado...
<Claudio_SGO_MS> na mbr do windows...
<Claudio_SGO_MS> pq qd tirei o pendrive ferro tudo
<Th3R34p3R> posta o erro ai
<Claudio_SGO_MS> tive que restaurar pelo dvd de boot do win7
<Claudio_SGO_MS> nao enho como postar pois ja desmanchei tudo que tinha feito
<Claudio_SGO_MS> vou tentar do zero denovo
<Th3R34p3R> ai fica dificil ajudar Man
<Claudio_SGO_MS> a duvida é se tem como?
<Th3R34p3R> tenta instalar o grub no pendrive,ao inves de ser noo hd
<Claudio_SGO_MS> na hora da instalação do ubuntu tenho como escolher isso?
<Th3R34p3R> yes
<Claudio_SGO_MS> vi no modo avaçado, so que nao consegui preparar as partições de forma correta no pendrive, ao escolhi a outra opção, lado a lado com o win, escolhendo o pendrive como local de instalação..
<Th3R34p3R> nesse modo,toda vez que vc for dar boot em ambos os sistemas terá que estar com pen conectado
<Claudio_SGO_MS> entendi.
<Claudio_SGO_MS> vou tentar rodar novamente a instalação...
<Claudio_SGO_MS> e tentar particionar o pendrive de forma a aceitar a instalação nele.
<Claudio_SGO_MS> pelo que entendi, tem que ter pelo menos duas partições?
<Th3R34p3R> umar para a raiz do sistema e outra para swap
<Claudio_SGO_MS> qt a tamanho, posso deixar essa swap pequena (1-2 GB)?
<Th3R34p3R> quantos GBs de ram vc tem a seu dispor?
<Claudio_SGO_MS> 4 GB
<Th3R34p3R> o certo seria 8 GB,mas se vc não for de deixar o sistema em espera com navegador e outros aplicativos abertos
<Th3R34p3R> pode ser menor a swap
<omelete> 1gb já tá bom
<Claudio_SGO_MS> ok, mas da para deixar 8, num tem problema, o pendrive é de 32
<omelete> aqui é só 512mb
<Claudio_SGO_MS> e nao vou ficar amazenando nada nele...
<Claudio_SGO_MS> a outra partição, uso qual formato? (Mais recomendado) ?
<Th3R34p3R> ext4
<Claudio_SGO_MS> ok.
<Claudio_SGO_MS> Vou tentar novamente então. Muito obrigado. Poucas pessoas se dispoe a ajudar..... Valeu mesmo
<Th3R34p3R> depois que vc ficar fera,faça o mesmo por alguem....
<Claudio_SGO_MS> kkk, com o windows eu faço...
<Claudio_SGO_MS> se chegar a ficar bom no linux, nao deixarei de fazer...
<Th3R34p3R> ;)
<AlexandreMBM> Ontem pela manhã eu tinha questões com montagem automática no Nautilus.
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd e outro tentaram me ajudar.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu ofereci a solução.
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: ?
<AlexandreMBM> Mas hoje eu descobri mais uma coisa que elucida o problema.
<AlexandreMBM> Vim aqui para compartilhar.
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, diga
<AlexandreMBM> O usuário no grupo sudo estava podendo montar automaticamente e senha no Nautilus por causa desse arquivo:
<AlexandreMBM> /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<AlexandreMBM> A solução que dei ontem faz yes para qualquer usuário ativo.
<AlexandreMBM> Por outro lado, caso se prefira, pode-se configurar um grupos aí e sair adicionando usuários a grupos, invés de editar o XMl.
<AlexandreMBM> *XML
<AlexandreMBM> Mas parece-me que o pessoal do PolicyKit quer as edições do XML como padrão.
<AlexandreMBM> Só que falta liberarem editor gráfico (amigável) para os Ubuntu mais novos!
<AlexandreMBM> [é tudo]
<tiagoscd> :)
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, foram mais de 24 horas!
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, foi você, acho
<AlexandreMBM> leu acima?
<AlexandreMBM> ou chegou agora?
<rcbdesigner> boa noitê
<AlexandreMBM> rcbdesigner, oi
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: cheguei agora
<rcbdesigner> oi
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, você estava tentando me ajudar ontem, com montagem e sudo?
<matheuscar> tava olhando meu whois q esqueci...
<matheuscar> boa noite a todos! rs
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, pela manhã.. ontem
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: demorou mas conseguiu, heheh
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, era você, não é?
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: lembro
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, e consegui o remoto
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, falta só o erro com Ubuntu One, mas acho que sei quais regras são, no ConsoleKit
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: vc tinha dito algo sobre XDMP. acho q é isso.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, explico o resto em privado, para não encher o canal.
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, já escrevi acima, antes de você conectar.
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: Tiago, meu caro, tudo bom? rsrs.
<matheuscar> AlexandreMBM: ok
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: tudo certo e contigo? :p
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: entendi
<AlexandreMBM> matheuscar, sim, sobre o XDMCP eu também resolvi; era uma e duas linhas acima
<tiagoscd> mas que bom que deu certo :)
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, a informação sobre isso escassa
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, só tem coisa em inglês e mal detalhada
<tiagoscd> pois é
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, vou organizar um tuto, provavelmente
<tiagoscd> ótima ideia :)
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, é uma coisa muito útil configurar essa montagem
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, meu pai só quer um pé pra se queixar do Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, as partições NTFS exigirem senha minha na conta dele realmente é algo de outra galáxia!
<AlexandreMBM> *exigirem minha senha...
<matheuscar> tiagoscd: Bem... no trabalho!! estarei melhor qdo chegar em casa. quarta e quinta... dias longos
<slipky> estranho, meu adptador bluetooth que funcionva na 10.04 nao funciona na 12.04 =(
<AlexandreMBM> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, como acontece?
<tiagoscd> matheuscar: :)
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: entendi
<tiagoscd> mas é por questões de segurança mesmo
<tiagoscd> no meu caso eu prefiro que peça senha
<slipky> AlexandreMBM reconhece o adaptador mas fica como bluetooth desativado, e não sai disso
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, no caso, acho que agora ao menos eu saberia configurar para pedir a senha dele e não a minha
<slipky> acho que é hora de comprar um novo
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, não tem como parear
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<tiagoscd> AlexandreMBM: entendi :)
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, é necessário parear
<slipky> não me da opção de nada
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, ainda não usei bluetooth no 12.04
<slipky> eu plugo ele, aparece o icone do bluetooth, mas fica como desativo
<slipky> desativado*
<AlexandreMBM> no comando lsusb aparece o dongle?
<AlexandreMBM> você usa dongle, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> slipky
<slipky> sim, é um dongle
<slipky> aparece
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, por que por último eu enfrentei um problema de mal contato
<slipky> é um adptador bem antigo, sei la
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, observe se não é mal contanto na USB
<slipky> no meu note o bt embutido funciona sem problemas
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, ele deve funcionar
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, se funcionava no 10.04
<slipky> então, por isso que achei estranho haha
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, não posso lhe ajudar além desse ponto, ainda não tentei usar bluetooth no 12.04 e estou sem tempo nesse momento para fazer a primeira tentativa
<slipky> de boa ^^
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, não foi de primeira que eu funcionei bluetooth
<AlexandreMBM> slipky, e como eu disse, a porta USB tem um mal contato
<rcbdesigner> rapaz.. ontem deu um problema no ubuntu... tive de desligar no estabilizador direto msm
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-22
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, ensina: http://beginlinux.com/appsm/policykit/922-declaringactions
<AlexandreMBM> mas é em inglês.
<AlexandreMBM> e tem "muito texto"
<AlexandreMBM> tiagoscd, talvez seja melhor mesmo fazer configuração de autoridade e adicionar usuários a grupos. Refiro-me o PolicyKit. Assim, não é qualquer usuário que entra na regra (action), apenas o usuário do grupo da autoridade.
<AlexandreMBM> É mais seguro.
<smashpump> Boa noite pessoal =D
<AlexandreMBM> Por isso que as duas coisas existem. Eu falei besteira quando fiz uma dicotomia entre elas.
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, oi
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> dicotomia...deixa eu ir la no google
<smashpump> então eu tenho usado aqui no meu note o Arch Linux + mate, e o ubuntu em outra partição. eu consigo instalar o mate e ganhar desempenho no ubuntu? achei o unity mt carregado....
<AlexandreMBM> Ctrl-Alt-Del, oposição entre as duas cooisas
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, o que é mate?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, desisntala todos os lens que melhora muito
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, desliga o blur também
<smashpump> AlexandreMBM, Mate é o fork do Gnome 2
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> AlexandreMBM, mate é o fork do gnome 2.32 feito pelo mint
<smashpump> Ctrl-Alt-Del, comofaz para desabilitar essas coisas?
<smashpump> melhora o desempenho significamente?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, os lens é só abrir a central de programas buscar por lens e desinstalar o que tiver instalado
<smashpump> hmmm. e o blur?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> smashpump, o blur acho que desliga usando o ubuntu tweak tool ou outro do genero
<smashpump> boa informação Ctrl-Alt-Del.
<smashpump> uso o arch aki mas ubuntu ta no coração =D
<smashpump> uso des do breazy badger
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> opa achei aqui é no ubuntu tweak tool mesmo que tira o blur tem um monte de otimização que da pra fazer la
<smashpump> ok anotado aki =D proximo restart vo tentar ganhar um desempenho aki
<smashpump> tem como desabilitar no LTS neh?
<smashpump> o meu aki é o LTS
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tem sim
<smashpump> Ctrl-Alt-Del, mt obrigado =D
<RodrigO23> Iai pessoal
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> =D
<smashpump> talvez nen chega a ter a necessidade de colocar o mate neh
<smashpump> RodrigO23,  i ai =D
<smashpump> Ctrl-Alt-Del, vo da um reboot e desabilitar essa opções e já volto
<smashpump> voltei pessoal
<smashpump> Ctrl-Alt-Del, cara não achei o lens para remover na central de programas
<smashpump> to usando o unity 2d para ver se melhora o desempenho e vo tentar instalar algum tweak aki para melhorar. me recomenda algum?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> ubuntu tweak tooll
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> tool*
<smashpump> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ esse?
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> esse mesmo
<Ctrl-Alt-Del> uso ele a bastante tempo desde antes do unity
<smashpump> vo baixar aki
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<Poca> boa noite
<MarconM> galera alguem sabe como montar um servidor de email intranet
<Danniel-Lara> MarconM:   de uma lida www.iredmail.org  espero que ajude
<MarconM> Danniel-Lara, obrigado -=)
<oslnx> alo
<oslnx> alguem ai programa em c ?
<tiagoscd> rbelem: ping
<AlexandreMBM> Bom dia a todos! Eu quero registrar que depois de muita pesquisa eu estou concluindo que o wiki do Arch Linux ajuda muito, a respeito de PolicyKit e ConsoleKit. O assunto é meio escasso na rede. A documentação oficial desses dois software parece ser dirigida tão somente aos desenvolvedores.
<AlexandreMBM> wiki.archlinux.org
<AlexandreMBM> Mas acabo de encontrar coisa relevante também no wiki do Ubuntu:
<AlexandreMBM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/PolicyKitPermissions/12.04
<AlexandreMBM> Se bem que isso é só uma listagem de referência.
<AlexandreMBM> wiki.ubuntu-br.org is down
<AlexandreMBM> ubuntu-br.org no
<AlexandreMBM> Coisa louca! Por um instante eu pensei que precisava falar em inglês. Logo em seguida lembrei que estou no canal brasileiro.
<AlexandreMBM> Desculpem-me.
<AlexandreMBM> wiki.ubuntu-br.org caiu, mas não o ubuntu-br.org
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, sabe dizer quem mantém o Ubuntu IRC Logs?
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: nope
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, tem gente aqui dos times do Ubuntu?
<felipealmeida> Tem sim
<felipealmeida> Quero dizer, neste exato momento eu não sei
<felipealmeida> ainda está bem cedo pra maioria das pessoas
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, a Ursinha é?
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, ontem pareceu que sim
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, eu queria dizer a eles que wiki.ubuntu-br.org caiu
<felipealmeida> AlexandreMBM: sim
<felipealmeida> tem outros tb eu acho
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que finalmente achei onde tratar de PolicyKit e ConsoleKit para Ubuntu: #ubuntu-security. Mas o pessoal não está respondendo. Não sei quem chamar lá.
<felipealmeida> sorry, não sei mto sobre o assunto
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, eu encontrei arquivos de configurações em três lugares; coisas que podem ser feita de mais de uma forma. Eu tenho suposições de quais formas são melhores, mais seguras, mas eu gostaria de poder encontrar uma artigo ensinando as "boas práticas".
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, nesse momento eu estou explorando https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/ e subpáginas
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, eu estou descobrindo como descobrir algo contatos
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, em subpáginas "membros" (members) há listagem de pessoas de determinado sub-time de segurança
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/polkit http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu achei essas páginas muito "para desenvolvedores"
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, foram as primeiras que conheci
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ajudaram pouco
<sistematico> Não, essa é a documentação oficial.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Por exemplo: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/polkit/docs/latest/polkit.8.html
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: O que quer saber em específico?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, sim, esta página aí foi a que me ajudou, entre todas as outras do site.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, mas eu comecei a entender melhor as coisas, e não adivinha tanto, quando juntei textos discursivos que encontrei pelo google e no fórum do Ubuntu em inglês
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, as coisas estão soltas
<sistematico> Só se for no Ubuntu.
<sistematico> Aqui o Systemd toma conta de tudo agora.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu consegui resolver uma questão com montagem em Nautilus, mas não sei se fiz da forma mais segura, e por isso eu ainda queria encontrar um documento tipo "boas práticas e o que não fazer"
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, uma coisa bem dirigida ao usuário mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, o problema é que as coisas eram mais fáceis em versões anteriores do Ubuntu por que elas traziam o policykit-gnome, uma interface gráfica para gerenciar os privilégios.
<AlexandreMBM> mas enfim, mesmo com o policykit-gnome a comunidade está carecendo de estar informada das "boas práticas"
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu liberei a montagem fazendo allow_any = yes na ação org.freedesktop.udisks.change-system-internal do PolicyKit
<AlexandreMBM> mas eu suspeito que seri a melhor dar autoridade a um grupo
<AlexandreMBM> não tenho certeza se o local indicado para edição seria /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkl
<AlexandreMBM> ou se seria o caso de criar algum arquivo em /etc/...
<AlexandreMBM> para além dessas dificuldades, eu preciso saber a mesma via de coisas com o COnsoleKit
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<AlexandreMBM> e também um pouco de informações de como o LightDM dispara e usa sessões ConsoleKit
<sistematico> Mas tem que ver o que está colocando yes e o que está colocando auth_admin ou auth_admin_keep.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu sei, isso aí eu usei para usuário local
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, mas eu também precisava de permissão para usuário XDMCP
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, e, seja local ou remoto (inativo), eu observei que a distro usa uma política de autoridade atribuídas a grupos
<AlexandreMBM> por exemplo, se o usuário pertencesse ao grupo sudo, aquela ação não poderia ser alterada
<AlexandreMBM> é claro que pertencer ao grupo sudo implica em muita coisa indesejada
<AlexandreMBM> mas eu poderia criar um grupo storage...
<AlexandreMBM> e configurar o arquivo /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkl para considerar ele
<AlexandreMBM> essas dúvidas, como eu disse, seriam resolvidas por uma orientação tipo "boas práticas"
<AlexandreMBM> eu nem mesmo sei se é boa prática editar /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkl
<AlexandreMBM> provavelmente não
<AlexandreMBM> provavelmente o indicado é criar alguma coisa em /etc
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Esse arquivo é auto-explicativo.
<AlexandreMBM> mas mão tenho certeza suficiente para fazer e deixar no escuro
<sistematico> Você não precisa de muita documentação para altera-lo.
<AlexandreMBM> sim, esse arquivo é auto-explicativo
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Vê a linha: Identity=unix-group:netdev;unix-group:sudo ou algo parecido?
<AlexandreMBM> mas eu quero saber é as boas prática, por que hoje, depois de mais de dois dias pesquisas, eu sei que há várias formas de criar regras e dar permissões
<AlexandreMBM> vários lugares para criar ou editar arquivos
<sistematico> Não amiguinho, num é que tem vários lugares.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, sim, exatamente, eu me referia a essa linha lá em cima quando eu mencionei o grupo sudo
<sistematico> É que você está confundindo um com outro.
<sistematico> O ConsoleKit é depreciado, e irá acabar.
<sistematico> O ConsoleKit é responsável pelas políticas de login, etc, etc...
<AlexandreMBM> segundo dicas da internet, eu vi que tem como criar regras em um sub dir rules.d de um subdir polkit-1 em etc
<AlexandreMBM> lá pra tantas
<sistematico> O PolicyKit é algo completamente diferente.
<AlexandreMBM> o ConsoleKit, segundo entendi, não é depreciado
<AlexandreMBM> ele está sendo usando por padrão e a função dele seria no console
<sistematico> O policyKit trata de políticas referente a aplicativos, shutdown, reboot, etc, etc...
<AlexandreMBM> o PolicyKit também está sendo usado por padrão, mas a função seria para aplicação GTK
<AlexandreMBM> ou com interface gráfica..
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/ConsoleKit olha o que está escrito em vermelho.
<sistematico>  ConsoleKit is currently not actively maintained. The focus has shifted to the built-in seat/user/session management of Software/systemd called systemd-loginctl
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu vi que o PolicyKit trata dessas políticas, mas eu entendo que ele o faz quando é "gráfico".
<sistematico> Entendeu porque eu falo que ele é "depreciado"?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Não.
<AlexandreMBM> eu estou pensado por aí por que depois de "resolver" as questões de montagem, eu ainda tenho um problema com Ubuntu One via XDMCP
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Vou dar um exemplo prático, quando você tá com o Synaptic aberto, e aperta CTRL+ALT+F2 e se loga, e tenta instalar algo via apt-get, ele não deixa, certo?
<AlexandreMBM> e lá no log, realmente tem PolicyKit, mas as duas regras que suspeito estarem sendo responsáveis pelo bloqueio estão nas configurações do ConsoleKit
<AlexandreMBM> então os dois estão como que trabalhando juntos
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, isso é por causa de arquivo de lock do APT
<sistematico> Exato.
<AlexandreMBM> [continue]
<sistematico> É pra isso que serve o PolicyKit, não que ele funciona com o apt.
<sistematico> Não tem nada a ver com o apt, na verdade.
<sistematico> heh
<AlexandreMBM> não bem isso
<sistematico> Mas é mais ou menos pra isso que ele serve.
<AlexandreMBM> o PolicyKit serve para dar privilégios a ações e não precisar de coisas como sudo, que dão privilégios a processos inteiros
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Quanto aos arquivos em /etc/polkit-1/, eles referenciam os arquivos de /usr/share/polkit-1 ou algo assim.
<AlexandreMBM> clicar num botão com privilégio de root [pode ser] != executar todo um programa como root
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu encontrei dicas de criar arquivos em /etc/polkit-1/[alguma coisa] mas comigo não funcionaram
<AlexandreMBM> eu tive de editar os XML de /usr/share/polkit-1/actions
<AlexandreMBM> mas depois eu encontrei e aprendi que existe o lance das autoridade em /var/lib/[alguma coisa]
<AlexandreMBM> e me parece que o mais seguro seria restrigir coisa com autoridade
<AlexandreMBM> (aqui não é nenhuma empresa, mas eu gostaria de aprender o mais indicado)
<AlexandreMBM> na realidade eu já estou sacando um monte de coisas... também, com quase 3 dias de peleja...
<AlexandreMBM> mas eu não tenho certeza, e eu também, se não há essas certeza para abraçar, poderia mesmo me tornar um colaborador e criar tutos em português; mas ainda não encontrei onde encontrar ou reunir esse material
<AlexandreMBM> wiki.ubuntu-br.org caiu
<AlexandreMBM> esses assuntos são interessantes para qualquer usuário
<AlexandreMBM> é segurança, e possibilidade de fazer ou não fazer coisas como simples montagens em Nautilus
<ManoelNeto> bom dia pessoal, alguem poderia me ajudar, instalei o ubuntu 12.10 no meu notebook hp pavilion g42265br, e o sistema não reconhece a rede wirelles ne a bluetooth, ambas são placas ralink 3290, alguem me ajuda porfavor?
<AlexandreMBM> o ideal seria que o Ubuntu 12.04 tivesse, além dessa documentação amigável que estou querendo, o policyki-gnome (gui) ou outro alternativo
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, nos dê o resultado de lspci, lsmod e lsusb (se for dongle)
<AlexandreMBM> !paste
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, use algo como pastebin.com
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, você sabe usar o Terminal?
<ManoelNeto> mais ou menos... sou novo no ubunto
<ManoelNeto> lspci da placa de rede 01:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 3290
<ManoelNeto> lspci da placa bluetooth >01:00.1 bluetooth: ralink corp Device 3298
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, sabe quem cuida do wiki.ubuntu-br.org?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, e o lsmod?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Não tenho idéia, use o Wiki Oficial enquanto isso.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, por favor, dirija-se a mim pelo apelido (iniciais TAB para atalho) para que eu seja avisado pelo programa cliente IRC
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, o wiki eu estou usando, mas não quero editar nele, não tenho inglês fluente
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, se no wiki.ubuntu-br.org não tivesse o que procuro, eu iria contribuir
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, já tenho condições de ensinar várias coisas nesse assunto, mesmo deixando ressalva para supervisão de quem saiba mais
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, faça:
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: qual o resultado
<AlexandreMBM> Isso!
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, faça:
<AlexandreMBM> lsmod > meu-lsmod.txt
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, isso criará um arquivo com o conteúdo da saída do comando.
<AlexandreMBM> Então você pode abri-lo e copiá-lo no pastebin
<AlexandreMBM> E me enviar o link.
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: entedi, feito, e para eviar pelo pastebin?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, use http://pastebin.com/
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, só colar e clicar "submit"
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, copie e cole o link aqui
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, para eu acessar a página e ler
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, e outros que queiram tentar ajudar também
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: http://pastebin.com/AWSyAGJK
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, como se dão as dificuldades?
<AlexandreMBM> Vamos por partes. Primeiro a placa de rede sem fio.
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: não consigo ativar a rede wirelless.
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lsmod > lsmod.txt && pastebinit lsmod.txt
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Se usar /exec -o aqui o resultado já sai no IRC direto.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, obrigado
<sistematico> De nada.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, cola todo o lsmod
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, você está em outro computador, nesse momento/
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, ?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: sim
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, o botão de rede wireless está ligado lá?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, aparece alguma mensagem de erro?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, qual é o comportamento?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, qual é a distro? Ubuntu? Qual versão?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, um dia já funcionou, ou é recém instalado?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: está. mas não aparece nada, nenhuma rede para que eu me conecte.
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: ubuntu 12.10
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: eu tenho na minha máquina o o windows 8 que fuciona perfeitamente.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, como usa com -o? por favor, dê um exemplo.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, refiro-me ao Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, é recém instalado?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, a tela não mexe nada, quando você ativa o botão da rede no notebook?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: não nada!
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: sim instalei esta semana.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, cat /var/log/syslog -head 200 > meu-syslog.txt
<AlexandreMBM> e pastebin.com
<AlexandreMBM> (verei se entendo a dica do sistemático, ainda)
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, aparece um indicador de rede ao lado do relógio?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: sim mais só mostra a rede cabeada
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, ok
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: o comando dá invalido
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, desculpe
<GTK_Thi> Uma pergunta boba, mas que ta acontecendo aqui: O root tem permissão pra acessar a pasta ".gvfs" do meu usuário normal?
<AlexandreMBM> tente /var/log/syslog | head -n 200 > meu-syslog.txt
<AlexandreMBM> GTK_Thi, root acesso tudo
<GTK_Thi> estranho
<AlexandreMBM> GTK_Thi, quando não tem permissão, ele dá permissão
<GTK_Thi> o meu n ta acessando uma pasta, só o usuário normal, dá permissão negada, acho que buguei o root n sei como
<AlexandreMBM> GTK_Thi, a não ser que haja regras no PolicyKit ou ConsoleKit, o que um root também pode alterar
<AlexandreMBM> GTK_Thi, não...
<AlexandreMBM> GTK_Thi, deve ser só questão de estar sem a permissão
<GTK_Thi> acho q a pasta .gvfs ta protegida
<AlexandreMBM> GTK_Thi, mas o próprio root pode consertar
<AlexandreMBM> GTK_Thi, qual é o ls -la
<AlexandreMBM> GTK_Thi, ?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, espera aí, estou vendo por aqui
<GTK_Thi> ls: impossível acessar .gvfs: permissão negada
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, mas estou um pouco perdido. alguém mais pode ajudar, todos podem ter visto a conversa
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, parece-me que sua placa não está com driver carregado
<GTK_Thi> meu root bugou, nem o chmod funciona nessa pasta, ela acho q só o meu usuário pode acessar.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, r8169 deve ser da cabeada
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: Só funciona no X-Chat.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu estou usando XChat
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: /exec -o [comando]
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, obrigado por avisa; a maioria do novos não usam XChat
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ah! entendi
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: /exec -o whoami
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: pois é, tentei o driver no site da hp mais não tem, to tentando um driver aqui do site da ralink pra ver se dar certo, se vc consegui cara vou agradecer pra caramba!
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, diga qual é
<AlexandreMBM> alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, colar todo um lsmod aqui não é uma boa, é?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, será que ficaria mais de uma fala?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ok... grep
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: /exec -o pastebinit /pasta/arquivo.txt vai colar aqui comente o link.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM: /exec -o pastebinit /pasta/arquivo.txt vai colar aqui somente o link.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, beleza!
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: O gvfs, é um sistema de arquivos virtuais.
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: man gvfs
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: Nem o root nem o usuário acessa essa pasta, isso é normal.
<GTK_Thi> tou pensando q essa pasta do .gvfs, é só o meu usuário que acessa... o root n pode entrar
<sistematico> GTK_Thi: Por que quer acessar essa pasta?
<GTK_Thi> as vezes eu montava arquivos pelo Gnome... Mas acho que buguei a pasta... Só o usuário normal acessa... Mas estou achando que isso é normal
<sistematico> ManoelNeto: O lspci que você colou faltou o modelo do device.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, qual é modelo notebook mesmo?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, melhor o lspci no pastebin
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: hp pavilion g4 2265br
<ManoelNeto> sistematico: http://pastebin.com/AWSyAGJK
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, isso é o lsmod
<sistematico> heh
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, coloque também o lspci
<AlexandreMBM> completo
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: sistematico: foi mal, rsrs só um instante
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: sistematico http://pastebin.com/QgEv03ZG
<sistematico> ManoelNeto: Só o Wireless que não está funcionando?
<AlexandreMBM> 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
<AlexandreMBM> Não...
<AlexandreMBM> é o leitor de cartões. Desculpe.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, talvez existe mesmo Ralink 3290
<ManoelNeto> sistematico: isso, o mouse bluetooth tbm não
<AlexandreMBM> http://rricketts.com/installing-ralink-rt3290-wireless-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<AlexandreMBM> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100006
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem usa multifuncional wi-fi samsung ae? Queria saber como faz pra funcionar o scanner
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: eu baixei esse aquirvo mais num consegui instalar no ubuntu, como eu faço?
<AlexandreMBM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229195/wireless-driver-how-to-load-manufacturers-sta-file-ralink-3290/229198#229198
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, melhor talvez começarmos por este último
<AlexandreMBM> " 1 Answer"
<AlexandreMBM> Melhor ainda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104690
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, tente esse último tutorial e vá perguntando o que não souber dele.
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: eu baixei esse arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, seguiu esse tutorial?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, cada comando deu certo?
<ManoelNeto> to tentando... ingles é peso! rsrs
<AlexandreMBM> Refiro-me a " [How-To] Install Ralink RT3290 Wireless Drivers "
<AlexandreMBM> Então vamos lá. Eu vou traduzir aqui.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, você já começou?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, está aonde?
<AlexandreMBM> Já fez
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto
<AlexandreMBM> Oops!
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: necessita estar na web?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, não faça
<AlexandreMBM> "This solves that issue but ONLY for the Ralink RT3290 Chip and ONLY on Ubuntu 12.04. This will NOT work on 12.10 unless you downgrade the kernel."
<AlexandreMBM> "Isto resolve a questão, mas SOMENTE para o chip Ralink RT3290 e SOMENTE no Ubuntu 12.04. Isto NÃO funciona no 12.10, a menos que você atualiaze o kernel"
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: foi o que eu li em um fórun, atualizar o kernel
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, bom... talvez, depois de um mês, já haja atualização de kernel relevante.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, mas provavelmente seria o caso de reconstruir o kernel.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, qual fórum?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: vivalinux
<AlexandreMBM> Segundo http://askubuntu.com/questions/226381/how-do-i-install-ralink-3290, você teria de "upgrade the linux kernel to 3.6.3 or later and make sure the firmware rt3290.bin is in lib/firmware"
<AlexandreMBM> atualizar o kernel para 3.6.3 ou superior, e certificar-se do firmware rt3290.bin estar em lib/firmware
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Rede-Wireless/-Ubuntu-1210-nao-reconhece-placa-wireless-do-HP-Pavilion-G4-2265br
<AlexandreMBM> Em http://askubuntu.com/questions/240553/how-do-i-install-ra3290-bin-wireless-driver-into-lib-firmware ensina como colocar o firmware lá.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, pode deixar de lado essa página do VivaOLinux a a partir de agora. As informações que estou trazendo são mais precisas.
<AlexandreMBM> Essa última página ensina tudo.
<AlexandreMBM> Peraí que a gente faz já
<AlexandreMBM> O notebook está conectado com a rede cabeada, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, esse Ubuntu aí é 64 bits?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, cadê você?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, parece que é tudo de que precisamos?
<AlexandreMBM> * parece que é tudo de que precisamos
<AlexandreMBM> (sem interrogação rs)
<AlexandreMBM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/240553/how-do-i-install-ra3290-bin-wireless-driver-into-lib-firmware
<AlexandreMBM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47397/how-do-i-add-the-kernel-ppa
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não exatamente os mesmo comandos.
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: rsrs to no trabalho na correira pode falar que eu respondo com demora mais respondo
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, então você não está em condições de executar os comando no notebook?
<ManoelNeto> não está conectado, 32 bits
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, não dá pra conectá-lo?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: falta de tempo agora... volto jah
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, eu vou preparar uma sequência de comando pra você.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, estou fazendo um tutorial em txt. É só aguardar
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, eu gostaria que você validasse ele. Quero publicar no VivaOLinux, depois.
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, está aí?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, terminei
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, agora, pra você executar o tutorial, seria interessante nossa supervisão, pois algum comando pode falhar inesperadamente
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, vou colocar no pastebin o tutorial pra ele. está pronto
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, por favor dê uma olhada
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ManoelNeto depois eu quero validado colocar no VivaOLinux ou no fórum Ubuntu PT
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: os IC logs são mantidos pelo Ubuntu IRC Council
<hggdh> s/IC/IRC/ # <sigh/>
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, ManoelNeto http://pastebin.com/YGfughuF
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, você é rápido na regex e no comment!
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: a ficam aqui: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, usa alguma ferramenta?
<hggdh> ?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, s/IC/IRC/ # <sigh/>
<hggdh> ah, vi/vim comando para trocas
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, como entrar em contato com a equipe?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não entendi
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, esse é o comando no vim
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ?
<hggdh> s/IC/IRC/ <- comando do editor vi
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou o vi/vim da esse resultado?
<hggdh> s: substitute
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e quanto ao # <sigh/>
<hggdh> uma troca/change
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o que significa?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, você digitou essa linha completa?
<hggdh> # <- comentário, o que aparece do '#' em diante na linha é um comentário
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acho que essa é minha questão
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, você digitou essa linha completa?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, está aí o tutorial
<hggdh> sim. Eu tinha escrito 'IRC' errado. Então indiquei que em vez de 'IC', deveria ser lido 'IRC'
<andretyn> Olá povo o/
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, eu espero que você aproveite
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, estarei aqui para perguntas em caso de insucessos
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, fix com muito pressa
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, sistematico se puderem, por favor, revisem aí
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: olá voltei, cara vou fazer como no seu tutorial espero que dê certo
<AlexandreMBM> http://pastebin.com/YGfughuF
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: preciso estar conectado né mesmo?, vou concetar o cabo aqui, trabalho no setor de suporte da empresa tem net pra tudo que eh lado, rsrs
<fabiomaca> bom meus amigos!!!
<fabiomaca> Alguem manja de Xampp
<fabiomaca> ???
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: eu usaria 'apt-get dist-upgrade', não apenas 'upgrade'. 'upgrade' actualiza os pacotes que já estão instalados, mas não faz coisa alguma se um pacote instalado requer remoção ou instalação de outro
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, aquilo é ainda com os repositórios padrão
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: em resumo: 'upgrade' *não* actualiza toda a instalação.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, quero só uma upgrade mesmo, nesse ponto
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mas seu comentário me fez lembrar uma coisa
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, depois da colocação do kernel manual talvez caiba o dist-upgrade
<fabiomaca> bom estou com um problema que é o seguinte, preciso configuarar um apache dentro e uma instalação do xampp para acessar por fora da rede, para verificar o que estava acontecendo eu rodei um nmap no terminal e ele me mostrou que a porta 80, está livre leve e solta em http, mas ela está para o ip 127.0.0.1, sendo só em local host, eu precisava colocar o ip da maquina, em algum lugar ou deixar que ele pege automatico de acordo com o ip que a maqui
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mas dist-upgrade num vai sair da quantal não?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, após:
<AlexandreMBM> dpkg -i *.deb
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não. dist-upgrade faz um upgrade completo na _mesma_ versão. Para upgrade de versão do UBuntu, deves usar 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<AlexandreMBM> * sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<hggdh> yep
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ok
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, concorda com minhas modificações?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: só um detalhe -- quando instalas um kernel mainline, todas as mudanças específicas ao Ubuntu são perdidas (inclusive suporte em caso de problemas com o kernel)
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, eu tenho um gist. Vou formatar meu tutorial lá. Estou perdendo tempo com o pastebin, nesse caso.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, vou versionar o tutorial no gist
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: depois do novo kernel ser instalado, tens que reboot, senão 'uname -r' vai retornar o kernel actualmente em uso
<hggdh> (ou seja, o velho)
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, vamos com calma; eu estou seguindo tutoriais, mas o hggdh fez observações muitíssmo importantes
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, vou conversar mais com hggdh
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, aquilo que ele falou sobre mudanças específicas ao Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, uma solução seria reconstruir o kernel segundo as instruções do wiki do Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou haveria outro binários .deb sem os problemas que você mencionou?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: poderia ser. Mas será muito mais trabalhoso. Se entendo direito, isto é para quantal -> quantal. Neste caso, realmente, não é uma má ideia usar-se o mainline
<hggdh> (já que dificilmente este update será back-ported)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não entendi a última
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o fix para este bug com o ralink dificilmente será trazido do 3.6 para o 3.5
<hggdh> (pode até ocorrer, mas eu acho que já teria sido feito por agora)
<AlexandreMBM> e onde estaria o 3.5 aconselhável (com ou sem fix para Ratlink)? hggdh
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: 3.5 é o kernel padrão do quantal
<hggdh> Precise -- 3.2 (, agora, também 3.5); quantal -- 3.5; Raring -- 3.8
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: hggdh :começei estou fazend conforme o hggdh falou
<ManoelNeto> ele está atualizando
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ok; nunca usei quantal (observe ManoelNeto
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, esperei um pouco
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, não instale os .dkg ainda
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, reconstruir seria muito avançado, não é?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM:  hggdh me tratem como leigo porfavor
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, esses da mainline poderia dar errado coisas como o que?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: estou na segunda etapa do tutorial dist-upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, pare um pouco; foi isso que eu disse. não siga para próximos comando ainda
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: entedi, o>
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, ok, mas fique por aí, por enquanto, pois eu sugeri uma rotina desconsiderando uma coisa que o hggdh veio alertar
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, teríamos outro caminho fácil para ele?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: integração com o apparmor, e outros. Provavelmente não crítico, de qualquer maneira. Mas deves ter em mente que um bug no kernel só poderá ser aberto no kernel.org
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mas esses dpkg, como você falou, não são para quantal?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM:  meu turno vai terminar se não der tempo como mantenho contato com vc, pois a tarde talvez eu n possa estar online
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: se ele depende das correcções para o ralink no kernel... não há escolha, ele terá que instalar o novo kernel (e firmware, etc)
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, o que hggdh está dizendo é que com meu tutorial você perde suporte do Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não é isso?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, a decisão é sua
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: sim -- para o kernel
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, parece que eu e hggdh vemos com um tutorial fácil e que pode ser tudo OK
<hggdh> obviamente, não perde o suporte da comunidade
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, tem o e-mail no tutorial
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, mas veja aqui: https://gist.github.com/alexandre-mbm/
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: ok
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, eu vou colocar novas versões do tutorial aí
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, quando estiver no gist, pode esquecer o texto velho no pastebin
<ManoelNeto> eu salvei uma cópia do tutorial
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, a dúvida é se não seria melhor reconstrui
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mas parece que seria mais complicado..
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, e perderia suporte do mesmo jeito, não é?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, prefira o link no gist do que a cópia
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, essa cópia vai ficar defasada já já
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, o drive só funciona no novo kernel?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, e no gist vai estar formatado
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, foi o que disseram alguns achados Google
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, testou para ver se é assim?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM:  esse tutorial eu uso para atualizar o kernel então?
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, hggdh reconstruir o kernel com o procedimento indicado no wiki do Ubuntu também faz perder suporte Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, estou confiando no que li, nos testemunhos de quem fez e deu certo assim
<Padreqdedo> alguem on?
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, pessoas afirmaram que tem de ser essa versão do kernel
<Padreqdedo> to precisando tirar uma dúvida
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, pessoas fizeram e deu certo, e testemunharam, e é tudo que tenho
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, diga
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM ;)
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, esse tutorial, em tese, é pra tudo que você precisa, incluindo atualizar o kernel
<Padreqdedo> AlexandreMBM: é q to com uma maquina aqui com um celeron, 256 de memória com uma 5200 agp
<Padreqdedo> será q roda bem a versão 12.10?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, o que estou dizendo é que espere um pouco, e principalmente prefira a versão dele que eu vou colocar no gist
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, em https://gist.github.com/alexandre-mbm/
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: também :-). Logo, não faz muita diferença
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, não sei.
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, uso a 12.04
<andretyn> Padreqdedo, cara, é uma maquina muito velha e fraca, acho que vai dar não:(
<Padreqdedo> AlexandreMBM: é pq o windows xp tá muito lento
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, ah! não tinha lido sua fala
<Padreqdedo> AlexandreMBM: então o q vc sugere?
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, sua fala com a configuração da máquina
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM:  entendi vc ainda vai colocar
<Padreqdedo> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, quando eu usava Celeron, que já era fraco, a pouco memória de 1 GB é que me deixava na mao mesmo
<Padreqdedo> AlexandreMBM: eu sei que infelizmente os programas tem cada vez mais fome pela memória ram
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, você pretende usar no dia-a-dia (desktop)?
<Padreqdedo> por isso estou buscando uma alternativa ao windows
<Padreqdedo> AlexandreMBM: na verdade essa maquina vai ser usada apenas para navegação na net
<Padreqdedo> tudo bem básico
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, de todo jeito, pelo que hggdh está dizendo (e faço questão de mastigar, já que você pediu para ser tratado como leigo), é que para sua rede sem fio funcionar o suporte Ubuntu terá de ser perdido, se um kernel 3.6.3 relamente é necessário no quantal
<andretyn> Padreqdedo, tenta o lubuntu, acho que dá, e coloca o zram para ter um melhora... fora isso, tem outra distros mais leves
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, se um XP sem muito coisa está lento, o atualíssimo 12.10 será mais lento ainda!
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, tentei um sistema mínimo com lubuntu
<Padreqdedo> AlexandreMBM: é pq antigamente o ubuntu era muito leve
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, veja tutoriais
<andretyn> Padreqdedo, e tenta o lubuntu 12.04
<Padreqdedo> nem precisava de algum pc com cores a mais para rodar
<Padreqdedo> interessante
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, nunca foi tão leve, desde que eu o uso, nas configurações padrões
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM:  e se eu instalar a versão 12.04? na verdade eu vou precisar apenas para o curso que vou iniciar Redes de Computadores, e não sei ao certo que versão os porfessores utilizam ainda
<Padreqdedo> esse lubuntu usa kde que é bem parecido com o xp
<andretyn> Padreqdedo, no tempo do windows xp, o ubuntu era mais leve, mas hoje, como o windows 8, o ubuntu ainda é mais leve
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, não, ele usa LXDE que é bem diferente mas pode até ganhar semelhança visual, se configurado
<Padreqdedo> AlexandreMBM: blz, vo baixar e testar
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, em termo comparativos atuais, não é?
<Padreqdedo> obrigado pela ajuda
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, sim:)
<Padreqdedo> vlws ahe andretyn  e AlexandreMBM
<Padreqdedo> um ótimo dia a todos
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, não dá pra comparar um 12.04 padrão e um XP (viu Padreqdedo
<AlexandreMBM> Padreqdedo, bom dia pra você também
<andretyn> Padreqdedo, dia
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, se ele instalar o ubuntu do tempo do windows xp, roda bemmmmm leve, mas acho que ele quer alguma coisa atual:)
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, pelo que vi [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104690], o 12.04 estaria OK sem perder suporte
<AlexandreMBM> não é hggdh
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, sim, com certeza
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, eu quis apenas fazer notar algo estranho na sua frase sobre WIndows 8
<ManoelNeto> então vou pegar está versão, e instalar... será menos trabalhoso, mais na frente eu atualizo
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, aí é uma mudança enorme, se tiver suporte para o LTS, vai valer muito!!!!
<ManoelNeto> obg ai AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, pois você não precisa colocar kernel não suportado (não é hggdh ?)
<ManoelNeto> atodos um bom dia!
<andretyn> ManoelNeto, dia
<ManoelNeto> hggdh: vlw tbm!!
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, sim, como o andretyn está dizendo, também tem todo o suporte de ser um LTS
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, valeu
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, mas o tutorial vai estar lá daqui a pouco
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, com ou sem recomandação
<ManoelNeto> blz
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, para quem quiser
<ManoelNeto> mais tarde eu olho
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, opte pelo 12.04, se puder
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, só tem a ganhar
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: vou instalar o 12.04, grato!
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, pode instalar sem formatar o home
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, só o /
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, ensina a parte de formatação manual no Guia Iniciante Ubuntu 2.0
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: a proposito, como faço?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, faz o que, a instalação?
<andretyn> ManoelNeto, ou como falam os "gnuchatos" - o ROOT
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM:  isso
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, não entendi
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, ah, sim, o /
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, :))
<andretyn> root = raiz = /
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, dê uma olhada no PDF do Guia Ubuntu 2.0, e volte aqui em caso de dúvidas
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM:  tens o link?
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, Google, pra essas coisas é fácil
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, mas eu vou pegar
<AlexandreMBM> essa
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, deixei você mal acostumado...
<andretyn> ManoelNeto, instala pela central de programas do ubuntu, tem lá:))
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, ManoelNeto é mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, mas se estiver em WIndows pode pegar PDF via Google
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: na verdade eu nunca mexi no ubuntu to me acostumando!
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, eu me referi ao não ir no google primeiro
<andretyn> ManoelNeto, AlexandreMBM e com um cometário meu!!!!
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, esperar mastigado
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, o que, o guia?
<andretyn> sim, AlexandreMBM
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, na Central de Programas?
<andretyn> sim
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, ok
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, tudo OK?
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: kkkkkk lógio tem um fera aqui eu tenho que usufruir!
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, nada disso. Eu investi tempo em você. Você não deve tomar meu tempo.
<AlexandreMBM> São duas coisas diferentes.
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: blz. estou agradecendo, tudo é aprendizado!, vlw sua ajuda!!
<AlexandreMBM> [eita, fui curto, até indelicado]
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, mas eu não tive ouro modo de passar a ideia.
<AlexandreMBM> * curto e grosso
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, obrigado pelo reconhecimento.
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: tranquilo, na verdade pensei que minha duvida fosse até mais fácil de ser resolvida, mas! ninguem nunca tinha passado pelo mesmo problema que eu aqui
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, obrigado pela imprescidível ajuda
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, sem o hggdh eu ia colocar você em furada, talvez
<ManoelNeto> AlexandreMBM: não foi minha intenção tomar seu tempo, fuiz vlw!
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, de todo jeito em alguma furada: sem suporte
<AlexandreMBM> ManoelNeto, eu não disse que você tomou meu tempo
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, hggdh ele foi-se, espero que tenha me entendido corretamente.
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, hggdh muito obrigado
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM,  de nada, e acho que ele vai fazer o ajuste... mas se não, e-mails estão ai para isso :P
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, parece que o escrevi ficou ambígua, especialmente se ele leu muito rápido. Apressou-se em sair.
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, oi
<fabiomaca> aguem pode me dar uma força???
<fabiomaca> bom estou com um problema que é o seguinte, preciso configuarar um apache dentro e uma instalação do xampp para acessar por fora da rede, para verificar o que estava acontecendo eu rodei um nmap no terminal e ele me mostrou que a porta 80, está livre leve e solta em http, mas ela está para o ip 127.0.0.1, sendo só em local host, eu precisava colocar o ip da maquina, em algum lugar ou deixar que ele pege automatico de acordo com o ip que a maqui
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha, você é do time do Ubuntu IRC Logs?
<andretyn> Ursinha, o/
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, acho que vai por 12.04
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, e aquele primeiro tuto, em inglês
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, sem tem interface gráfica, use o Firestart
<AlexandreMBM> fabiomaca, ele torna fácil colocar regras no firewall
<AlexandreMBM> Ursinha,
<AlexandreMBM> andretyn, ela está caindo, parece
<andretyn> fabiomaca, http://jonathas.com/2007/05/31/instalando-e-usando-o-xampp/ - tenta esse, se não der, googleia, sempre acha de tudo;)
<fabiomaca> opa valew galerinha estou procurando no google acho que já acjei mas vou dar uma sacadinha no tuto que me mandaram, valew...
<andretyn> AlexandreMBM, sim, acho que é instabilidade ou está reboot por causa da atualização do kernel/programas
<andretyn> Eu, daqui a pouco, vou ter que reboot, atualização do kernel, hehehehe
 * andretyn se acabando no emulador de pscx - jogando "meda_of_honor"
<adiaswin> lol
<adiaswin> andretyn qual a config da tua maquina
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: O IRC Council vive no canal #ubuntu-irc
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<slacko198591> oi
<Johnny_IO> alguem ai
<d70> Johnny_IO: oi? pergunte sua duvida.
<Johnny_IO> Desculpe, sou novo aqui...
<Johnny_IO> esta sala eh somente para perguntaxrespontas
<d70> Johnny_IO: tudo bem, se alguem puder te ajudar, vai responder.
<d70> Johnny_IO: para conversas tb
<Johnny_IO> Obrigado...
<AlexandreMBM> Johnny_IO, vai sair?
<Johnny_IO> nao estou, aqui
<Johnny_IO> estou usando o puppy.. uahhaahua
<Fernandes> Boa tarde;
<Fernandes> Pessoal, estou com uma problema de uma impressora da HP, ja foi baixado o hplib e nada funcionou, alguem sabe me dizer de algo?
 * andretyn acha que impressoras são coisas do diabo:)
<andretyn> ps ax
 * d70 acredita num mundo melhor com o fim das impressoras... 
<d70> Fernandes qual modelo?
<andretyn> d70 ele saiu!
<d70> notei ,
<d70> ;)
<andretyn> d70, uso o cups-pdf faz anos, do resto, imprimo no trabalho ou na lan:)
 * andretyn salvando florestas
<d70> andretyn: eu não imprimo. rs. Quando preciso raramente, vou na LAN, escritorio, ou vizinho. Quando trabalha como tecnico, aumentou demais meu desprezo por impressoras, rsrsrssr
<d70> ainda tem essa, salvando florestas
<d70> *trabalhava
<andretyn> :0
<andretyn> d70, acho que hoje em dia, imprimir algum doc ficou obsoleto, tem como mandar via e-mail ou outro sistema... tem arquivos na nuvem, tudo bem mais seguro...
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia!
<d70> SOUL_OF_R00T: bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<tiagoscd> bom dia :)
<tiagoscd> alguém já testou ubuntu-phone aí?
<felipealmeida> não seria boa tarde?
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: mas ainda é dia :P
<felipealmeida> hehehe
<felipealmeida> ainda não testei, mas gostaria mto de saber se alguém tentou rodar o emacs ele :P
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<tiagoscd> felipealmeida: heheeh
<felipealmeida> mas acho que com celular touch não adianta mta coisa
<ewerton> boa tarde
<ewerton> estou com problemas no empathy, ele não se conecta com o facebook, o que fazer?
<paladinn> qual seu usuario e sua senha do facebook ?
<tiagoscd> paladinn: tá zoando né?
<xGrind> empathy e gwibber são ruins. nao sei pq a Canonical insiste em mantê-los no Ubuntu
<ewerton> suporte IRC brasileiro do ubuntu é uma merda
<ewerton> xGrind é um dos únicos que ao menos tenta dar o suporte
<tiagoscd> ewerton: sinta-se a vontade para achar outro canal para pedir suporte
<xGrind> tiagoscd, pq vc trata os usuarios assim? tsc
<ewerton> tiagoscd, não me venha querer estar com a razão, vc sabe muito bem do que estou falando
<tiagoscd> xGrind: por que as pessoas só reclamam :)
<tiagoscd> ewerton: não estou com a razão, só sugerindo que se não estiver bom tem outros meios pra buscar ajuda
<xGrind> tiagoscd, então faça oq vc sabe fazer. finja que não leu. quando alguem pede ajuda, voce finge que está ausente. Mas depois aparece ou pra tratar mal, ou banir.
<ewerton> um canal ótimo é o #ubuntu, faz falta nao saber ingles
<Bon-chan> o bom do #ubuntu é que o pessoal que entra para pedir ajuda não fala, espera 2 minutos e sai
<Bon-chan> ou fica floodando o canal com a mesma pergunta
<Bon-chan> :3
<tiagoscd> xGrind: as regras do IRC são claras, vir dizer que o trabalho dos outros é uma merda pode se caracterizar como um pouco ofensivo
<tiagoscd> xGrind: e quanto a "fingir" que estou ausente, sugiro que veja os logs deste semana, ajudei vários usuários
<d70> bom, acho que a comparação é equivocada no ponto que , por exemplo agora , no ubuntu tem 1800~ users, e aqui 50~ ,
<ewerton> o meu problema não é o empathy, e sim o Contas on-line, ao inves dele se conectar pelo aplicativo do Ubuntu, ele abre uma pagina do firefox, dai eu me conecto ele ele só dá a mensagem: "Sucess", mas não foi adicionado no Contas on-line!!!
<xGrind> tiagoscd, voce tem sempre a razão. ;)
<d70> quem sabe, pode ajuda, já recebi mta ajuda aqui, as vezes la. E conheço muiito pouco/nada sobre ubuntu/linux.
<tiagoscd> xGrind: se você acha :)
<d70> ewerton: desisti do empathy tem tempos, uso o pidgin, nunca entendi pq fizeram esta troca,
<tiagoscd> mas enfim, ewerton, seu sistema está atualizado?
<xGrind> ewerton, pergunta pro hggdh depois. ele sim entende
<ewerton> eu não fui com intuito de ofender, to falando a verdade, muita gente, sem mencionar nomes, se conectam no IRC e vao assistir futebol, novela, filme, beleza que diz que mais tarde irá voltar e responder as duvidas, mas isso 2 ou 3 horas mais tarde, até la a pessoa já encontrou a solução pela internet, ou outra pessoa já respondeu
<ewerton> está atualizado sim
<tiagoscd> qual versão está usando?
<ewerton> formatei ontem depois dum pau nervoso que causei no unity
<ewerton> 12.10
<paladinn> estou esperando ewerton
<tiagoscd> você está adicionando conta do quê? Facebook, Gmail?
<ewerton> facebook
<ewerton> paladinn, não vou passar
<tiagoscd> ewerton: penso que a solução pro seu problema deve estar nessa resposta http://askubuntu.com/a/207155
<ewerton> entenderam? pode ser que o pidgin seja melhor, mas o problema é o contas online
<tiagoscd> basicamente tens que ir no facebook e remover o aplicativo Ubuntu lá
<tiagoscd> e depois logar novamente
<ewerton> ja fiz 2x
<ewerton> vou tentar novamente
<tiagoscd> ewerton: o pacote account-plugin-facebook está instalado?
<ewerton> não instalei este pacote manualmente
<ewerton> nunca fiz isso
<tiagoscd> na realidade ele vem pré-instalado
<tiagoscd> mas vale a pena verificar se ele está lá
<ewerton> eu formatei, e marquei para baixar atualizações automaticamente
<ewerton> nao sei se tem algo a ver
<ewerton> tiagoscd: account-plugin-facebook já é a versão mais nova.
<tiagoscd> ewerton: você disse que o sistema está atualizado, você já abriu o atualizador de programas e verificou manualmente?
<tiagoscd> pergunto pois falou que marcou para atualizar automaticamente
<ewerton> sim, está atualizado manualmente também
<ewerton> está atualizado sim kkk
<tiagoscd> ewerton: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/fix-facebook-not-working-with-gwibber.html
<AlexandreMBM> felipealmeida, tiagoscd olhem esse sistema de log:
<ewerton> vlw, mas este nao se encaixa muito no problema aqui
<AlexandreMBM> http://meeting.sugarlabs.org/olpc-admin/
<ewerton> ai é do gwibber
<AlexandreMBM> a quem propô-lo?
<ewerton> meu problema é o contas online
<AlexandreMBM> talvez não seja necessário mudar o bot
<paladinn> eu acho q é usuario e senha errada
<tiagoscd> ewerton: mas depois que você configura o facebook no contas on-line ele não vai usar o gwibber?
<Lopez_> Oi gente, voces sabem como instalar o skype no linus ¬¬
<Lopez_> linux *
<tiagoscd> Lopez_: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/11/skype-4-1-no-ubuntu-12-10/
<tiagoscd> ewerton: então deve ser algum bug do aplicativo mesmo
<Lopez_> vooou tenttar aqui , perai anjos ..
<ewerton> sim, mas o problema começa pelo contas online, ao inves dele pedir usuario e senha no proprio app contas online, ele abre uma nova pagina do firefox
<ewerton> nunca foi assim
<tiagoscd> você pode reportá-lo digitando "ubuntu-bug account-plugin-facebook"
<xGrind> ewerton, no pidgin, mostra Domíno: chat.facebook.com e Recurso: home
<ewerton> tem como desinstalar e instalar o contas online?
<xGrind> no empathy nao tem como ver o dominio? editar?
<ewerton> paladinn, usuario e senha estão corretos kkk, nao sou leigo
<tiagoscd> ewerton: os pacotes webaccounts-extension-common e xul-ext-webaccounts
<tiagoscd> estão instalados?
<xGrind> ewerton, instalei o empathy aki. q negocio horroroso. no xubuntu nao da pra adicionar conta o.O
<ewerton> tiagoscd
<ewerton> sim
<ewerton> estão instalados
<ewerton> kkk
<ewerton> cara
<ewerton> eu sou o cara que mais formata
<ewerton> vou resolver isso aqui duma maneira radical
<tiagoscd> ewerton: qual maneira radical?
<tiagoscd> hauhaua
<ewerton> desinstalar o contas online e instalar de novo
<ewerton> nao é radical, mas eu não estou encontrando o comando para abri-lo
<tiagoscd> beleza
<hggdh> só para esclarecer alguns pontos: (1) este é um serviço voluntário. Nenhum dos presentes é pago para dar suporte.
<ewerton> com certeza
<hggdh> (2) sim, eu estou no canal basicamente continuamente. Mas também durmo, como, e, de forma geral, tenho vida fora daqui.
<hggdh> logo, reclamar que não tens resposta imediata não faz muito sentido.
<tiagoscd> hggdh: :)
<tiagoscd> bem colocado
<hggdh> alias, também trabalho. Lá, ganho dinheiro (e pago minhas contas). Se o trabalho chama, é lá que vou prestar atenção
<paladinn> boa hggdh
<ewerton> o cara ficou bravo com o que eu disse kkk
<paladinn> claro
<paladinn> o hggdh é @ aqui
<hggdh> ewerton: não fiquei feliz, não. É fácil reclamar. É, infelizmente, mais difícil propor-se a ajudar.
<paladinn> ele tem que mediar aqui
<paladinn> o maior trabalho do mundo é pensar
<hggdh> paladinn: não sou o único, tiagoscd também o é. E Ursinha. E rbelem, e outros. Tentamos não interferir, sempre que possível.
<ewerton> o problema é que não sou malicioso (se isso for um problema)
<ewerton> eu falo as coisas
<ewerton> e as pessoas interpretam mal
<ewerton> olha quantas pessoas estão conectas
<ewerton> *conectadas
<ewerton> e quantas estão ativas? 5 ou 6
<tiagoscd> ewerton: sim, mas penso que o ponto do hggdh é que ninguém é obrigado a prestar o suporte aqui
<hggdh> sim. E qual o ponto? Que todas deveriam estar a prestar atenção no canal? Eu estou, normalmente, conectado a 40 canais diferentes.
<tiagoscd> se alguém ajuda aqui é por que gosta
<paladinn> gente vamos dar uma folga pro hggdh
<ewerton> muitos estão conectadas sabendo que agora não podem dar suporte, um cara novo, ver tantos conectados aqui, vai pensar que todos estão ativos para atender, na verdade não, porque estao trabalhando ou fora de casa
<hggdh> de facto. Por isto que sugerimos fazer a pergunta, e esperar. Pacientemente. Se eu sei a resposta, eu responderei. Mesmo que seja no dia seguinte.
<Bon-chan> exato
<Bon-chan> e esse é o maior problema
<ewerton> quando estou conectado, e alguem pede ajuda, e eu não poder ajudar, eu falo pro cara que gostaria de ajudar, mas não posso porque não entendo do assunto, demonstro atenção, enquanto muitos veem perguntas, e ignoram, deixam o mesmo no vácuo
<Bon-chan> pessoal entra aqui esperando uma resposta imediata
<hggdh> (ou seria melhor assim: se não vi a pergunta nos primeiros <n> minutos, então nem ao menos tento responder?
<paladinn> galera mal educada
 * hggdh volta ao trabalho, etc
<hggdh> tiagoscd: eu acho que vale a tentativa de colocar do topic algo no estilo de "pergunte, e espere PACIENTEMENTE". Não que alguém irá ler o topic, mas, quem sabe?
<tiagoscd> hggdh: sim, vou repensar o tópico, tendo em vista que ele está gigante também, hehehe
<hggdh> :-)
<ewerton> hggdh, o que você é aqui? um tipo de administrador?
<hggdh> sou parte do chamado "ops" -- operators. Sim, um tipo de administrador.
<hggdh> mas, sou recente nesta tarefa. Apenas entrei por acaso
<hggdh> (neste canal)
<paladinn> resumindo, moderador do canal
<hggdh> paladinn: perfeito, obrigado. Estava aqui a tentar lembrar do melhor termo, e nada... :-)
<paladinn> sou seu fã, vc sabe né
 * hggdh nota a ironia a escorrer ;-)
<rcbdesigner> tiagoscd, sugestão... em vez de "Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal saiu!" apenas "Ubuntu 12.10"... retirar "Baixem torrents" rsrs não sei pq isso ta ali
<rcbdesigner> já tem o espaço para colocar a msg sugerida ṕelo hggdh  =)
<rcbdesigner> acho mais válida até
<rcbdesigner> "Alguém responderá assim que possível" ou "Faça a pergunta completa, entenda que a resposta pode vir a demorar" algo do tipo
 * rcbdesigner volta a estudar
<xGrind> ewerton; conseguiu arrumar?
<ewerton> nao
<ewerton> estou ocupado com outra coisa
<ewerton> alguem por favor, pode me dizer qual é o comando para abrir o "Contas on-line"?
<ewerton> exit
<ewerton> opra
<ewerton> opa, errei a janela
<ivanslip> eae galera?
<ivanslip> tem alguma versao do ubuntu que nao use o unity?
<xGrind> xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu
<ivanslip> eles num usam o unity como base nao?
<ivanslip> e qual delas é mais economica [bateria pra not]
<xGrind> ivanslip; lubuntu é o mais leve, mas bem simples tb. recomendo xubuntu
<ivanslip> o ubunto ta super aquecendo e torrando a bateria
<ivanslip> ubuntu*
<ivanslip> o xubuntu tem em portugues?
<SonOfGod> boa noite
<SonOfGod> sou novo no ubunto e depois de instalar o ubuntu 12.10 verifiquei que nao tinha os drivers da placa grafica  ati radeon  mobility hd 4570 512mb  o resultado foi drastico fiquei sem nada so o descktop alguem me pode ajudar ?
<SonOfGod> ha algum link onde possa sacar os drivers correctos
<SonOfGod> ja tentei na ati
<SonOfGod> mas nao sei instalar
<SonOfGod> :|
<Bon-chan> SonOfGod, vê se isso ajuda, http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/12/novo-driver-da-ati-para-ubuntu-1210-e.html
<Bon-chan> :3
<SonOfGod> obrigado Bon-chan
<SonOfGod> vou tentar
<Hyuristyle> alguem está tendo problemas em se conectar à internet no linux?
<hggdh> não por cá
<Hyuristyle> talvez, especificamente no Ubuntu ou Lubuntu?
<Hyuristyle> Lubuntu e Ubuntu estão conectando mas não estpa transferindo nada. da erro em qualquer programa que tenta se conectar =/
<Bon-chan> aqui também tá ok
<Hyuristyle> creio ser problema na família ubuntu ou algo em comum no linux
<Bon-chan> Hyuristyle, placa de rede tá funcionando direitinho?
<Bon-chan> :3
<Hyuristyle> ta
<Hyuristyle> vim no win xp testar isso
<Hyuristyle> e ta normal
<Hyuristyle> até ontem à noite tava normal no Lubuntu
<Hyuristyle> ai do nada parou de funcionar
<Hyuristyle> e não pode ser problema em alguma atualização pq o Lubuntu tá atualizado e o Ubuntu não =/
<Hyuristyle> e ambos estão sem conexão
<Bon-chan> então a internet funcionava no ubuntu e de repente parou de funcionar?
<Hyuristyle> exatamente
<Hyuristyle> na verdade tem 48 horas aproximadamente
<Hyuristyle> ontem o dia todo ja estava sem conexão
<Hyuristyle> parece que tem um cara com o mesmo problema no canal ubuntu
<Hyuristyle> e o problema começou no mesmo período
<Hyuristyle> muito estranho
<felipealmeida> Hyuristyle: qual sua placa de rede?
<Hyuristyle> felipealmeida: verificando
<Hyuristyle> Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection
<felipealmeida> vc consegue rodar ethtool eth0 ?
<Hyuristyle> nesse momento estou no WinXP
<Hyuristyle> tive que apelar pra ele pra pesquisar alguma solução
<Hyuristyle> mas posso entrar e rodar o comando
<Hyuristyle> o que faço dps?
<Denison> boa noite
<Denison> alguem do brasil ai/
<Denison> ?
<Hyuristyle> provavelmente, todos
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<CyL> Bom, considerando que o canal é o #ubuntu-br, acredito que todos
<Denison> ebaaa
<Denison> sempre amei o linux
<Denison> mais hoje vou instalar ele na minha maquina
<Denison> mais depois de varioos sites me mostrando como fazer isso
<Denison> queria tirar uma duvida
<Denison> e legal instalar ele junto com o windows na mesma partição?
<Hyuristyle> legal na lei?
<Denison> malz... n percebi que era o canal br :)
<Denison> lagal se seria bom
 * rootpt is back.
<Denison> se funcionar legalzim
<Denison> n tiro o windows por causa da minha mulher
<CyL> Denison: Não se instala o Linuc na mesma partição do Windows
<Denison> ela esta começando a treinar informatica e la na casa só eu tenho experiencia
<CyL> *Linux
<Hyuristyle> o Ubuntu sim
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> com o Wubi
<Denison> e isso
<Denison> o ubunto mesmo
<Hyuristyle> mas perde um pouquinho na performance
<Hyuristyle> coisa pouca
<Denison> ok
<Denison> outra coisa
<Denison> o ubunto tem a opção de particionar o hd quando vai instalar
<Denison> funciona mesmo?
<Denison> depois se eu quiser desistalar? posso unir as partoções novamente?
<Hyuristyle> sim, claro
<Denison> ?
<Hyuristyle> sem problemas
<Denison> legal
<Denison> vou colocar ele via usb
<Denison> primeiro testar
<CyL> Hyuristyle: Unir as partições?
<Denison> depois eu instalo em uma partição
<Denison> isso
<Hyuristyle> vai instalar pela primeira vez?
<Denison> porque quando eu instalar o Ubunto ele vai dividir meu hd
<Denison> depois se eu quiser desistalar depois, posso juntar a partição criada novamente?
<Denison> sim
<Hyuristyle> no caso, pra unir vc vai precisar um um programa pra isso, no windows
<Denison> isso
<Hyuristyle> na desinstalação não tem como "desparticionar"
<Denison> mais existe essa possibilidade né
<quem_> oi
<Denison> pensei que o Ubunto ia deixar a partição duma forma que eu nao poderia usar novamente
<quem_> quem sou eu? de onde eu vim? devo procriar a minha espécie?
<Hyuristyle> sim
<Denison> quem.... aff que figura
<Denison> to saindo
<Hyuristyle> quem_: oi
<Denison> reunião na empresa
<Denison> até mais
<Denison> hoje ainda eu entro aqui, usando meu Ubunto
<Hyuristyle> Denison: até mais
<Denison> até!
<Hyuristyle> ...tu*
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Denison> mais uma coisa
<CyL> quem_: dde Belo Horizonte
<Denison> Intel celeron 1.5ghtz 512mb de ram e 80hd roda Ubunto 12 belezinha?
<Hyuristyle> ish...
<Denison> note anigo
<Denison> veio da australia
<Denison> afff
<quem_> ubunto é bão, eu uso e não pago por ele. por isso ele é bão, e poso deixalo do geito que quero
<Hyuristyle> sugiro Lubuntu 12.10 , ai fica belezinha
<Denison> mais tipo
<Denison> o windows 7 home basic ta rodando legalzim
<Hyuristyle> ubuntu é meio pesadinho pra essa config
<Denison> o ubunto e mais pesado que ele?
<Denison> óÒ
<Hyuristyle> são 2 sistemas distintos
<Hyuristyle> o ubuntu tem recursos mais avançados, como o Dash que pesam um pouco em 1GB pra baixo
<quem_> kkk issu é falta de configuração no ubunto depois da instalação, vc tem que instalar o rapidlinux, este app vai deixar seu ubuntu mais rapido que qualquer windows
<Hyuristyle> o windows 7 é mais básico. A única coisa que faz pesar o windows 7 é a transparência da interface aero
<Hyuristyle> o compositor, no geral
<Hyuristyle> sombras nas janelas, etc
<Hyuristyle> enfim, o caso é que vc pode testar, mas aqui com 1GB ele foi pesadinho
<Hyuristyle> tem a preferência pelo ubuntu mesmo?
<quem_> mais basico? porque ele é mais basico, o que tem o ubuntu que o torna mais completo que o windows? esta é, uma curiosidade minha...
<Hyuristyle> citei o Dash como exemplo que num 512 de RAM vai demorar pra abrir
<Hyuristyle> Denison: se não, tem outras alternativas interessantes tbm
<Hyuristyle> e mais leves
<quem_> desculpe colega, mas eu não conheço dash, o que ele faz?
<quem_> quem?
<FiLHu> quem_:  http://www.practicalecommerce.com/uploads/images/0002/8113/2-the-dash.jpg
<trinikrono> oi
<trinikrono> Boa noite de Ubuntu TT
<trinikrono> :)
<Hyuristyle> tempestade rolando aqui. ta desligando direto
<Hyuristyle> quem_: e ae, descobriu oq é o Dash?
<trinikrono> Eles falar ingles
<trinikrono> ?
<trinikrono> Eu fala ingles
<trinikrono> Noa portuguese
<Hyuristyle> so, why are you in this portuguese room?
<Spiga> he has nothing to do!
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> eai galaera
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> alguem usa o VirtualBox? to com problemas
<HOLANDES_VOADOR> ???
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-23
<AlexandreMBM> Aqui, Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (Precise) instalado domingo passado, aparece para atualizar o kernel. Não entendo por que é uma versão "quantal".
<alvaro_> voce instalou qual versão?
<alvaro_> 12.04 ou 12.10?
<Julinux> eai galera, alguem ai tem um conversor de mp4 para avi?
<kernel> Julinux, ffmpeg
<Julinux> e qual seria um comando semelhante ao chkdsk do windows?
<tiagoscd> Julinux: fsck
<Julinux> Tiadoscd finalmente... aushahshu'
<Julinux> me ajuda ae com o steam =x não to conseguindo fazer ele rodar no meu LapTop
<Julinux> já da tudo instalado, mas quando vou abrir o CS ou o Team Fortress fica tela preta, mas o jogo ta funcionando que passo o cursor por cima dos menus
<AlexandreMBM> voltou mais tarde
<Julinux> Tem algum Design por ai?
<lucascfk> Julinux, oi
<Julinux> lucascfk
<lucascfk> Julinux, diga
<Denison> Preciso de ajuda!
<Denison> Primeiro boa noite!
<Denison> ALguem disponivel a me ajudar:
<Denison> fui instalat o ubunto na minha maquina e quando ele reiniciou que ia aparecer a tela de configurar indioma e tals... ficou a tela preta cheio de caracteres
<Denison> mais nao iniciou
<Denison> dai parece que o sistema tentou mais uma vez
<Denison> e nada
<Denison> dai reiniciou de novo
<Denison> afff
<Denison> ei
<chacall> alguem on?
<Julinux> diga chacall
<chacall> eh o seguinte
<chacall> tenho que montar um servidor com owncloud para faculdade
<chacall> instalei tdo no ubuntu server
<chacall> como localhost funciona tdo
<chacall> mas n consigo acessar de outra maquina
<chacall> pede uma login e senha
<chacall> eu usei o no-ip
<Julinux> você já tentou o usar o login da máquina?
<chacall> ja
<chacall> o problema eh que n manjo nada de servidores entao n tenho ideia de que login e senha sejam
<chacall> testei todos que criei e nada
<Physicist> Uso o kubuntu e tenho um problema com um torrent. Aparece que não está na lista mas está!
<annakamilla> olá gente
<annakamilla> oi gente tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> tenho uma placa da intel e, esta está ativado a renderização
<annakamilla> só que na hora de iniciar o compiz dá problema
<annakamilla> falha de segmentação
<Julinux> da um kill
<annakamilla> Julinux, nada
<annakamilla> to usando o ubuntu 12.10 com mate
<chacall> Julinux mexendo acabei de descobrir que a senha é das configurações adsl
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, usa aquele ubuntu tweak pra ver se te auxilia nisso
<annakamilla> vitorlobo, qual opção neste caso eu utilizo ?
<annakamilla> porque eu tenho ele
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  ele n tem uma opçao chamada compiz-settings nao?
<annakamilla> sim ele tem, mas no ubuntu tweak não vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> ue
<vitorlobo> será q mudou tanto
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> antes tinha
<annakamilla> aqui ele só fala de atualização de sistema, informações do sistema e limpeza de aplicativo
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  é esse aqui? http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  olha nos features do site tem assim: Compiz Fusion settings, Screen Edge Settings, Window Effect Settings, Menu Effect Settings
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, n deve ser o mesmo n hein
<annakamilla> é só que eu to baixando de novo
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  legal saber q vc usa o mate
<vitorlobo> n se prende a unity
<vitorlobo> rs
<annakamilla> rs
<kernel> vitorlobo,
<kernel> sabe como eu seto no chromium para default?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  q s.o ta usando?
<annakamilla> vitorlobo, tava faltando programa extra
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  :)
<annakamilla> agora espero que de certo
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  espero q resolva
<vitorlobo> idem
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> vitorlobo, tu sabe que é arch maxo
<vitorlobo> kernel,  vc vive trocando
<vitorlobo> kernel,  e qual De é?
<kernel> e17
<vitorlobo> kernel, nele n tem aplicativos preferenciais em sistema n?
<vitorlobo> kernel, la q vc seta seu navegador default
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, vc usa dual boot ou só linux?
<annakamilla> vitorlobo, só linux
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, parabéns :)
<kernel> achei vitorlobo
<kernel> :P
<Poca> vitorlobo: é assim mesmo manolo
<Poca> em 2007 migrei legal pro ubuntu e depois mandriva XD
<vitorlobo> Poca, to no arch e n pretendo sair dele
<vitorlobo> rs
<Poca> vitorlobo: gentoo ftw
<vitorlobo> Poca,  se um dia me ocorrer de sair dele..será o gentoo
<vitorlobo> mas morre por ai
<Poca> vitorlobo: lol
<oslnx> alguem vivo ?
<tiagoscd> ZandreBran: ping
<vitorlobo> oslnx, todos mortos
<vitorlobo> um cemitério
<vitorlobo> virtual
<CyL> Nem todos
<Celso> 0-0
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<CyL> SOUL_OF_R00T: Bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> alguém sabe me dizer qual a versão do kernel que o ubuntu está usando?
<Julinux> Galera, minha data/hora elouqueceram
<CyL> Julinux: dual boot com windows?
<Julinux> não
<Julinux> pior que isso =x
<Julinux> vou mandar uma screen
<Julinux> http://img.bj2.me/files/1302ocu057.png
<Julinux> CyL
<Julinux> aparece [Invalid UTF-8]
<CyL> Julinux: Onde?
<Julinux> onde era pra ser a data e hora
<Julinux> em cima
<CyL> Julinux: já tentou mudar a fonte de exibição?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  digita no terminal  date --set="2013-02-23"
<Julinux> onde faço isso
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  depois digita date --set="09:22:00"
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  no terminal
<Julinux> [sudo] password for juliosaraiva:
<Julinux> S�b Fev 23 09:22:00 BRT 2013
<Julinux> aparece desse jeito, é algo como se fosse a codificação
<vitorlobo> Julinux, dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<CyL> Julinux: O seu problema é a fonte com acento, qual locale está usando?
<Julinux> Brazil
<CyL> Julinux: Isso não é o locale
<Julinux> já fiz isso, agora vou reiniciar
<Julinux> #reboot
<Julinux> ops
<vitorlobo> CyL, usuario q pede ajuda e se auto-medica
<vitorlobo> eu n entendo
<CyL> vitorlobo: se funcionar, poderia pelo menos reaparecer e dizer que funcionou, já que se não funcionar logo estará aqui
<CyL> Se reparar bem a tradução do XCHat dele verá que está em português de POrtugal, ou seja, o locale provavelmente não é o brasileiro
<vitorlobo> CyL, a maquina dele deve ser bem ruim
<vitorlobo> pra ele n ter voltado ainda
<vitorlobo> ou entao funcionou
<vitorlobo> e ele n voltará por isso
<CyL> O que de certa forma eu acho desconsideração.
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia pessoal!
<Julinux> CyL continua do mesmo jeito
<juliosaraiva> ufa, tive que editar os arquivos de configurações do locales, alguns estavam com o formato ISO
<CyL> juliosaraiva: Como eu disse, o problema era o locale
<Julinux> #Resolvido
<CyL> Julinux: Pq vc usa o IRC como se estivesse usando o twitter?
<adiaswin> na certa nao sabe as regras do irc
<gardenal> Pessoal, tudo bem por ai? Eu quero migrar meu servidor para o Ubuntu
<gardenal> e estou tentando instalar primeiro no meu pendrive para ver se me familhariso bem com ele
<gardenal> alguém aqui oide me ajudar?
<paladin> gardenal, usa live cd
<gardenal> eu estou baixando a versão 64 bits
<paladin> gardenal, sim
<paladin> usa live cd, vc se habitua sem instalar
<paladin> quando estiver preparado, avise-nos, obrigado !
<gardenal> mais ai eu faço como?
<gardenal> baixo e gravo no cd é isso?
<paladin> baixa e grava o ubuntu no cd
<paladin> isso
<paladin> ou pendrive
<paladin> e da boot por ele
<paladin> que já carrega o live cd direto
<gardenal> legal então vou tentar com o pen drive
<paladin> depois voce escolhe se instala ou não
<gardenal> legal
<paladin> ok
<gardenal> Muito obrigado
<paladin> Voltei sempre !
<Julinux> Só lembrando que não tem LiveCD para 64-bits
<Julinux> pelo menos todo 64-bits que eu baixo não me dá a opção de LiveCD
<adiaswin> algumas distros nao tem esta opçao mesmo
<adiaswin> mas no caso o ubuntu tem esta opçao
<Julinux> eu baixei o ubuntu 64-bits 12.04 e ele não veio com a opção, só me apareceu a opção de instalação. a não ser que esta opção esteja disponível a partir da 12.10
<Julinux> porque eu sempre gosto de fazer a instalação com o Live rodando
<adiaswin> talvez
<adiaswin> mas no linux mint 14 tem esta opçao
<Julinux> hum'
<adiaswin> tente ai julinux
<Julinux> cara, to com um problema aqui no meu LibreOffice, eu vou instalar o LibreOffice-Core e ele diz que depende do libreoffice-common mas quando vou tentar instalar o common ele diz que já está instalado
<Julinux> =x
<adiaswin> tente desistalar este libreoffice common
<adiaswin> e depois rode o comando de instalaçao do libreoffice
<Julinux> eu removi o common e instalei o core para ver se o core instala o common que ele precisa, vamos ver agora
<adiaswin> lembre que voce tem que remover totalmente o libreoffice
<Julinux> e como eu removo ele totalmente?
<Julinux> aptitude remove libreoffice?
<adiaswin> de um purge no libreoffice
<Julinux> alguém ai tem algum contato com o pessoal do FliSol de DF?
<smashpump> alguem ai testou se o gnome shell tem melhor desempenho q o unity?
<adiaswin> nao tem nao
<smashpump> serio? eu to usando o unity 2d mas quando sair o novo lts jah nvai ter o 2d mais....
<smashpump> vo ter que voltar a usar o mate =/
<adiaswin> mas tem varias alternativas ao unity
<adiaswin> tem o xfce o lxde o mate e o e17
<smashpump> pois eh vo passar a usar o mate na proxima lts =D
<smashpump> ow o xfce =D
<adiaswin> o xfce e bem personalizavel
<smashpump> pois eh to pensando em um dos 2
<adiaswin> veja um exemplo de um colega do forum
<smashpump> o Xubuntu é um spinoff oficial?
<adiaswin> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/capturadeecr22022013225.png/
<smashpump> xo ver aki
<marcio> bom dia alguem pode tirarr uma s duvidas por facvor
<adiaswin> claro
<adiaswin> vamos la diga tua duvida
<marcio> instalei a versao do ubutu 10.10
<marcio> agora quero atualizar para mais recente como faço, tenho que baixar ??
<adiaswin> nao mano
<marcio> e instalar novamente
<adiaswin> bem no caso voce pode abrir o terminal e escrever:update-manager -d
<adiaswin> ai voce atualiza para a verçao mais recente
<smashpump> nossa adiaswin esse xfce ta mt bem personalizado =D gostei mt
<marcio> como faço para abrir o terminal?
<adiaswin> aberte ctrl+alt+t
<marcio> obrigado vou tentatr
<marcio> é mais rapido que baixar novamente?
<adiaswin> sim
<smashpump> mas a instalação limpa é melhor neh não?
<smashpump> ele fazer uma nova instalação limpa com a imagem mais recente
<adiaswin> mas dependendo da velocidade da internet do nosso colega vai demorar horar
<adiaswin> *horas
<smashpump> ah verdade ... não tinha pensado nisso
<marcio> blz vou tentar
<marcio> na versao que instalei tentei compartilhar uma pasta e não deu certo
<marcio> pq sera?
<adiaswin> ah servidores nao e comigo
<marcio> ao tentar instalar , não foi possive??
<adiaswin> qual foi a mensagem de erro
<smashpump> adiaswin, o xubuntu é um spinoff oficial?
<smashpump> desenvolvido e suportado pelo canonical?
<adiaswin> sim
<adiaswin> ele e uma verçao alternativa ao ubuntu/com unity
<smashpump> hmmm entendi
<smashpump> tanto ele quanto o lubuntu?
<adiaswin> sim
<adiaswin> eles sao alternativas ao ubuntu/unity
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguem ai ja usou o GetDataBack
<sagat> roda no win e no lin
<sagat> eu estou usando ele aqui
<sagat> porem ele só está exibindo oque ja tem na maquina
<sagat> ou seja
<sagat> depios de configurado o ruindows
<sagat> preciso dos dados antes desta instalação
<sagat> punk
<sagat> mas enfim
<CyL> sagat: pode ser que seja impossível recuperar dados deletados.
<sagat> Cyl - não é não cara , ja recuperei muitas informaçoes
<sagat> porém neste ele n~ao está passando da ultima instalação
<CyL> sagat: Nem sempre é possível.
<sagat> agora coloquei para recuperar dados de partições passadas
<sagat> ele ta fazendo
<sagat> concordo que nem sempre é possivel
<sagat> estou tentando aqui
<gardenal> boa tarde
<sagat> é que eu tinha pensado que tinha escolhido a opção errada no software
<gardenal> to tentando formatar meu netbook para instalar o ubuntu
<gardenal> e não estou conseguindo dar boot com open drive
<gardenal> por favor tem alguém ai para me ajudar?
<CyL> gardenal: Não precisar formatar, o instalador do ubuntu faz isso por você
<gardenal> pois é...
<gardenal> quando eu coloco o pendrive na maquina
<gardenal> ele pede para reiniciar
<gardenal> ai ele já volta par o windows
<gardenal> só que já fui na bios
<gardenal> e já coloquei para bootar no pen drive
<gardenal> ai ele pede para remover a midia e precionar uma tecla
<sagat> gardenal - oque vc usou para criar o instalado no pen ?
<gardenal> ai ele volta para o maldito windows denovo
<sagat> vc usa windows atualmente ?
<CyL> gardenal: Ele chega a dar boot pelo pendrive?
<gardenal> uso
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> qual é a distro ?
<sagat> ubuntu msm
<gardenal> eu baixei o iso do ubuntu e extrai os arquivos no meu pen drive
<gardenal> que seria para eu dar o boot
<gardenal> ubuntu
<sagat> por experiencia com outros software atualmente uso o LILI Usb creator para criar instaladores linux no usb
<sagat> nunca tive problemas
<sagat> tem no superdownloads gratuito
<CyL> gardenal: Não adianta, o seu pendrive não é uma mídia bootável até você marcar a partição como ativa e colocar um boot loader
<sagat> gardenal -> baixe o lili usb que vc vai ser feliz
<CyL> gardenal: A melhor forma é usar o progtama que o sagat indicou
<sagat> aqui funcionou instalei no net com ele
<gardenal> blz...
<sagat> e ta 100%
<gardenal> lili?
<sagat> isso
<CyL> gardenal: Não vai responde minha pergunta?
<sagat> lili usb
<sagat> creator
<sagat> é free
<sagat> ai está o link
<sagat> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/lili-usb-creator.htm
<sagat> simple de tudo
<sagat> boa sorte qualquer coisa tamo ae
<sagat> o Cyl faz tempo que vc mexe com linux
<CyL> Algum tempo, pq?
<gardenal> blz...
<gardenal> baixei agora eu instalo ele na maquina e executo?
<sagat> isso
<gardenal> blz...
<gardenal> vou fazendo aqui
<sagat> Gardenal - instala ele no windows normal
<gardenal> qualquer duvida eu grito.... valeu
<sagat> ai vc executa o cara
<gardenal> legal
<sagat> vai abrir uma tela preta
<sagat> ai vc seleciona o pen no caso ele vai pedir para vc formatar o pen con fat32
<gardenal> certo
<sagat> ai vc vai selecionar a iso a ser instalada
<sagat> ou o cd
<sagat> que seja
<sagat> vc aponta oque ele vai fazer
<sagat> e clique no raio que tem em baixo
<sagat> ele leva uns 2 a 3 min
<sagat> ai só mudar o boot para o usb
<sagat> ja era
<sagat> ta feito
<sagat> vai fazerndo ai
<sagat> to por aqui
<sagat> se puder ajudar
<sagat> tamo jnto
<sagat> o Cyl
<sagat> to mexendo com bsd vc conhece alguma coisa
<sagat> peguei um pcbsd
<sagat> para dar uma olhada
<CyL> Conheço FreesBSD e OpenBSD
<sagat> tendi
<sagat> para servidores é o que á né
<CyL> Depende do que quer
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> banco de dados
<CyL> Então qualquer sistema serve.
<odra> sagat: faltou um h naquele há
<sagat> nossa e agora
<sagat> como faz pra voltar
<odra> Não tem como.
<odra> A internet inteira vai saber que você não escreveu o H.
<odra> Esse erro ira lhe perseguir por sua vida inteira.
<odra> Mas tá tudo bem. Ninguem espera que um tailandés fale portugues corretamente :/
<odra> Hmm... eu devia botar as teclas do meu teclado de volta no lugar certo...
<odra> Eu mudei o 1234567890-= para =987654321- e tentei escrever um pangrama na parte do alfabeto agora eu nem posso olhar mais no teclado :S
<mrgabrielt> Oá
<mrgabrielt> preciso de uma ajuda
<sagat> mrgabrielt --- fala ai cara
<mrgabrielt> Pretendo mudar para o Ubuntu
<mrgabrielt> eu preciso fazer um backup?
<mrgabrielt> dos meus arquivos, digo.
<mrgabrielt> Uso Windows 7
<sagat> mas vc vai trabalhar com dual boot ou vai instalar somente o linux ?
<sagat> se for trabalhar com dual
<sagat> é só redimensionar as partições
<sagat> backup é sempre bom por segurança né
<mrgabrielt> Vou instalar somente o linu
<mrgabrielt> linux
<sagat> agora se for usar somente o ubuntu é obrigatoriamente fato fazer o bkp
<sagat> então bkp nele
<mrgabrielt> ah sim
<sagat> com ctz
<mrgabrielt> A questão do dual boot
<mrgabrielt> isso sobrecarrega alguma coisa?
<sagat> qq tem ?
<mrgabrielt> Digo, irá consumir mais memória, etc.
<sagat> não
<sagat> em termos de velocidade isso depende do seu hardware é claro
<sagat> porém vc vai perceber que o linux vai ficar bem mais rapido
<sagat> vc ta pretendendo o ubuntu msm ?
<mrgabrielt> Sim
<CyL> mrgabrielt: São dois sistemas completamente independentes, um não é afteado pelo outro, a não ser pelo espaço em disco que ambos ocupam
<mrgabrielt> Meus arquivos que estão no WIndows poderão ser acessado pelo Ubuntu?
<mrgabrielt> No caso de um Dual boot
<CyL> mrgabrielt: Sim, mas o contrário não.
<mrgabrielt> Então é preferível apenas a instalação do Ubuntu
<mrgabrielt> no entando, preciso fazer um bkp.
<smashpump> eu me converti completamente ao linux depois de mt dual boot =D to assim a 2 anos ja =D
<smashpump> aki o dual boot agora é arch linux / ubuntu =D
<mrgabrielt> Pois é
<mrgabrielt> já vou começar radicalizando
<mrgabrielt> hahaha
<mrgabrielt> Eu tive experiênca com o Ubuntu na Universidade, nos Pc' s da Biblioteca
<mrgabrielt> achei muito bom, prático.
<smashpump> ubuntu eu tive a primeira experiencia quando eu ganhei um cd do breezy badger =D
<Denison-BA> boa tarde povo
<smashpump> boa =D
<Denison-BA> alguempodeme ajudar com uma instalaçãodo ubuntu
<sagat> mrgabrielt -- tenho ctz que vc não vai se arrepender , toda adaptação exige persistencia e compromisso , se estiver disposto demoro
<sagat> tamo ae se precisar de algo
<Denison-BA> olha
<sagat> Tarde Denison-BA
<Denison-BA> meu note e um pouco antigo
<Denison-BA> digamos de 2005
<sagat> fala ai denison qual é sua duvida
<Denison-BA> e quando coloco para instalar ele ao lado do windows
<sagat> sem problemas
<sagat> instale o xubuntu
<smashpump> Lubuntu =D
<Denison-BA> ele inicia numa boa, mais quando "eu acho" que vai começar a instalar
<Denison-BA> fica uma tela preta cheia de cacteres
<Denison-BA> ubunto 12.10 nao pega no meu note:
<smashpump> instala o 12.04
<Denison-BA> essa bomba veio da australia....
<smashpump> lubuntu
<Denison-BA> lubunto
<Denison-BA> e massa quanto o ubunto 12.10
<sagat> se não tiver muita experiencia
<sagat> legal
<sagat> grub
<sagat> gerenciador de boot
<Denison-BA> :
<Denison-BA> onde baixo o lubunto
<mrgabrielt> Vou usar um HD externo para fazer bkp.
<smashpump> bem o lubuntu é um pouco diferente, pois nao vem com o unity. mas se quiser o unity baixa a 12.04 e tenta roda em unity 2d
<mrgabrielt> Existe algum programa para eu conseguir os drives para Linux?
<smashpump> mrgabrielt, bem possivel que voce nao va precisar disso
<Denison-BA> legal
<Denison-BA> vou instalat
<mrgabrielt> do que bkp ou drives?
<mrgabrielt> drivers*
<Denison-BA> qual versao o lubunto eu instalo
<smashpump> Denison-BA, lubuntu baixa a mais nova
<Denison-BA> Intel celeron, 512de ram 80 de hd
<smashpump> 12.10 que vai roda legal
<Denison-BA> beleza
<Denison-BA> obrigado mesmo
<Denison-BA> eu to muito ancioso para começar a usar eles
<smashpump> nada =D
<Denison-BA> nunca mais RUINDOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smashpump> kkkkk issai =D
<Denison-BA> vou ficar aqui no chat
<smashpump> okey =D
<vitorlobo> Denison-BA, baiano
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> outro
<Denison-BA> é
<Denison-BA> interior da bahia
<Denison-BA> ESplanada-ba
<vitorlobo> sou de salvador mesom
<Denison-BA> perto do litoral
<vitorlobo> mesmo
<Denison-BA> massa
<Denison-BA> conheçe baixios,sitio do conde...
<Denison-BA> Esplanada e perto
<vitorlobo> Denison-BA, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Downloading_lubuntu_12.10
<Denison-BA> [as praias de Baixios fazem parte de minha cidade
<Denison-BA> ja vou baixar
<vitorlobo> Denison-BA,  ali pelo conde só conheço barra do itariri
<Denison-BA> vou mudar meu endereço do mac para pegar a net do meu trabalho que e de 30mb pra baixar rapidim
<Denison-BA> ^^
<Denison-BA> a barra do itariri e muito ruim comparado ao baixios
<vitorlobo> imagino q sim
<vitorlobo> é interiorzão la
<odra> t___t
<odra> Eu estou aqui faz uma semana tentando atualizar uma tradução de um programa
<odra> Probe de mim.
<Denison-BA_> vortei!
<Denison-BA_> to baixando ja
<Denison-BA_> lubuntu
<Denison-BA_> cade o carinha de ssa
<Denison-BA_> eita.... ficou dois nomes do meu
<Denison-BA_> o primeiro nao saiu
<Denison-BA_> alooo
<Denison-BA_> alguem ai:
<odra> n. :|
<CyL> Denison-BA_: Dileto usuário, IRC não é telefone.
<odra> Eu sou um figo de sua imaginação
<Denison-BA_> figo
<Denison-BA_> ou fruto]
<Denison-BA_> kkkkk
<Denison-BA_> e doidim mermo
<CyL> Denison-BA_: Se tem algo a perguntar, pergunte, se não, não pergunte.
<Denison-BA_> opa, blz
<odra> Caso contrário, pergunte.
<Denison-BA_> regras...
<Denison-BA_> desculpe
<Denison-BA_> tenho uma pergunta
<odra> Finalmente!
<Denison-BA_> o Lubuntu se instala no mesmo hd do windows:
<CyL> Denison-BA_: Muito mais sociais e de boa educação do que escritas em papel ou bits.
<odra> Dois pontos?
<Denison-BA_> tenho win7 home basic
<CyL> Denison-BA_: Você pode optar por: 1- deixar apenas o Lubuntu ou 2- deixar os dois disponíveis, lado a lado
<Denison-BA_> quero instalar o lubuntu
<odra> Denison-BA_: Quando se trata de sistemas operacionais o HD não importa.
<Denison-BA_> e isso
<Denison-BA_> lubuntu pode fazer isso entao
<odra> Você instala em uma partição no HD.
<Denison-BA_> mais o hd vai ser particionado mesmo depois do windows instalado?
<odra> Sim.
<Denison-BA_> beleza
<odra> Se existe espaço não particionado no HD o suficiente
<odra> Ou se você remover a partição do windows
<CyL> Denison-BA_: Vc vai precisar reduzir a partição do windows, o ubuntu deve fazer isso automaticamente
<Denison-BA_> e as opções para isso e em portugues q nem o ubuntu?
<odra> Efetivamente destruiindo sua instalação do windows junto com todos os dados na partição em que ele foi instalado
<Denison-BA_> eu vou instalar o Lubuntu
<odra> Você pode instalar o lubuntu naquele HD.
<Denison-BA_> nao o Ubuntu
<Denison-BA_> ou e a mesma coisa?
<CyL> Denison-BA_: Basicamente a mesma coisa
<Denison-BA_> mesma tela de instalação?
<Denison-BA_> beleza
 * odra tem dois ubuntus instalados deus sabe pra q
<smashpump> kkkkkk
<Denison-BA_> oxi
<odra> Se eu me lembro bem, eu tenho dois HDs
<odra> Um de 500 gb e um de 300 gb
<odra> Eu tinha windows instalado em ambos.
<odra> Ai eu coloque ubuntu nos dois e fiquei com dois ubuntu e um windows
<Denison-BA_> me passem o link do lubuntu
<Denison-BA_> por favor
<Denison-BA_> deu pau aqui no meu down
<Denison-BA_> vou colocar de novo
<Denison-BA_> dai quero um link confiavel
<odra> ...
<Denison-BA_> a deixa
<Denison-BA_> ta baixando legalzim ainda
<Denison-BA_> vou esperar acabar
<odra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu <- link confiavel?
<Denison-BA_> to saindo, mais tarde volto
<mrgabrielt> Voltei
<mrgabrielt> Galera, precisa realmente de um CD pra instalar o Ubuntu?
<d70> mrgabrielt: você pode usar um pendrive...
<mrgabrielt> ótimo
<mrgabrielt> valeu
<d70> mrgabrielt:   se tiver usando win/mac http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<smashpump> tem o unetbootin tb
<mrgabrielt> Como funciona, d70?
<d70> mrgabrielt: já baixou a imagem do ubuntu?
<d70> se não, tudo bem, se você quer testar o ubuntu, recomendo pegar o 12.04
<d70> baixe o software e instale, vc precisa de um pendrive, de 4gb para usar, o programa vai formatar seu pendrive, se tiver um de 2gb tb serve. Lembre-se que vai perder todos os arquivos que estão no pendrive...
<d70> aqui as isos do 12.04 http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<d70> quando for dar boot, seu computador tem q estar configurado para dar boot pela usb.
<mrgabrielt> vish
<mrgabrielt> Pera aí
<mrgabrielt> vamos por parte
<d70> mrgabrielt: ok
<mrgabrielt> Olha
<mrgabrielt> inicialmente, estou fazendo bkp
<mrgabrielt> com um Hd externo.
<mrgabrielt> Eu comprei um pendrive de 4 gigas hoje
<d70> de todos seus dados? você não precisa instalar o ubuntu para testa-lo
<mrgabrielt> eu preciso fazer o processo de instalar o software nele?
<d70> mas é sempre bom ter backup.
<mrgabrielt> Não entendi
<d70> vc esta usando windows ou mac?
<mrgabrielt> Windows 7
<d70> ok, de uma olhada nisso daqui e me fala , http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<mrgabrielt> Estou baixando o Universal-USB-Installer
<mrgabrielt> correto?
<d70> corrreto
<d70> mrgabrielt: tenho que sair, acredito que você não vai ter problemas, boa sorte ;)
<mrgabrielt> teste
<mrgabrielt> Alguém aí?
<odra> n.
<odra> Eu sou um figo de sua imaginação.
<mrgabrielt> :o
<mrgabrielt> Alguém pode me ajudar a instalar Ubuntu via pendrive?
<d70> mrgabrielt: oi, instalou o programa?
<mrgabrielt> Estava almoçado
<mrgabrielt> almoçando*
<mrgabrielt> enfim, baixei.
<mrgabrielt> Escolho o Ubuntu 13.04?
<d70> mrgabrielt: recomendo o 12.04
<mrgabrielt> Certo
<mrgabrielt> mas qual a diferença?
<mrgabrielt> estabilidade?
<mrgabrielt> Há o Desktop e o DVD
<mrgabrielt> qual escolho?
<d70> sim, é uma versão mais estavel
<d70> desktop
<mrgabrielt> há a opção de baixar o ISO
<mrgabrielt> marco a opção?
<d70> sim
<mrgabrielt> Vish
<mrgabrielt> não sei qual é o meu
<mrgabrielt> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<mrgabrielt> ou
<mrgabrielt> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<d70> quanto vc tem de memoria ram?
<d70> seu windows é 32 ou 64 bits?
<d70> se você tiver 4gb de memoria ram ou mais, usa 64 bits, se não,  PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<mrgabrielt> 64 bits
<mrgabrielt> Pronto
<mrgabrielt> Tô baixando o 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<CyL> d70: Porque não usar o 64bits simplesmente?
<mrgabrielt> Como assim?
<mrgabrielt> Só há esses dois
<CyL> mrgabrielt: Isso foi uma pergunta ou afirmação?
<mrgabrielt> Aúltima pergunta foi uma afirmação
<CyL> mrgabrielt: Se a sua última senteça fosse uma linha de código, você teria acabado de travar um computador.
<mrgabrielt> ahah
<mrgabrielt> haha*
<mrgabrielt> Mas enfim
<d70> CyL: to indo pelo oq ele me fala, faz muuuuito tempo q usei o universal usb installer, usava o Lili,
<mrgabrielt> Bom, como eu disse, estou baixando o 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD.
<mrgabrielt> Está certo né?
<CyL> d70: Não existe uma razão plausível para não instalar o 64 bits em qualquer computador, a não ser que haja necessidade específica, o que não parece ser o caso dele
<mrgabrielt> Então estou indo no caminho certo.
<mrgabrielt> Previamente já declaro que não tenho grande conhecimento nestes procedimentos.
<d70> CyL: bom, não conheço tanto, vou por uma logica simples, uso 32 bits até 2gb ram, acima 64 bits.
<d70> alias, não existe nenhum site similar ou askubuntu em pt neh?
<CyL> d70: Nesse caso não tem lógica: a não ser que haja contra indicação, use 64 bits
<d70> sim
<CyL> d70: O que basicamente é: use 64 bits em todos os casos
<mrgabrielt> Que é o que estou fazendo? haha
<CyL> mrgabrielt: Não estamos falando sobre o seu caso específico, mas sim de um maneira mais geral. Existirão outros usuários com a mesma dúvida, e falando sobre isso poderemos aconselhar melhor.
<mrgabrielt> Certo
<mrgabrielt> Bom, estou baixando o 64iso
<mrgabrielt> Quando terminar, coloco no Universal USB installer e crio?
<d70> CyL:  sempre tive essa duvida, to lendo/buscando aqui, porem sempre fiz a 'escolha' pela quantidade de ram.
<d70> mrgabrielt: sim
<mrgabrielt> Depois que finalizar essa parte, o que fâço?
<mrgabrielt> faço*
<CyL> d70: Não faz sentido usar 32 bits numa máquia com menos RAM.
<CyL> d70: Acima de 4 GB de RAM faz bastante sentido não usar 32 bits
<smashpump> e qual é a logica na hora de escolher o 32 ou 64 bits?
<CyL> smashpump: Suporte do processador, basicamente
<CyL> d70: Resumindo, use 64 bits
<mrgabrielt> ein
<smashpump> por ex: meu note é um amd C-60 e veio com W7 64bits, eu tirei e coloquei o linux 32 bits.... qual voces recomendariam?
<CyL> smashpump: A não ser que você tenha mais de 4 GB de RAM, ou alguns usos muito específicos, fará pouca diferença pra voc~e
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa tarde! a todos. :)
<smashpump> entendi. entao o 32 seria o mais recomendado?
<smashpump> boa tarde Pirata_da_Rede
<Pirata_da_Rede> smashpump: :)
<d70> tarde
<Pirata_da_Rede> d70: :)
<mrgabrielt> Alguem pode me ajudar? ):
<CyL> smashpump: Não tem mais recomendando, são indiferentes na maioria dos casos, com o 64 bits preferível em alguns casos mais específicos. No seu caso, provavelmente indiferente.
<d70> mrgabrielt: então? conseguiu usar o usb installer?
<mrgabrielt> d70, estou esperando baixar o iso.
<mrgabrielt> mas após criar lá, o que faço?
<smashpump> hmmm entendi
<d70> mrgabrielt: ok
<d70> mrgabrielt: da um boot no pendrive, sabe como é?
<mrgabrielt> d70, não. Mas antes, preciso fazer o bkp, certo?
<CyL> smashpump: Teoricamente o 64 bits poderia apresentar melhor performance em alguns casos de uso, mas acho improvável um usuário comum encontrar esses casos
<d70> mrgabrielt: olha, backup é algo que vc deve fazer sempre, independente do q vai usar o pc, rsrs , ;) . Pode testar o ubuntu sem instalar, não vai perder seus dados, mas aproveita e faz um backup antes.
<smashpump> eu tenho a impressão de mt poucas pessoas fazerem o uso de um SO 64bits. a maioria das maquinas que pego eu ja recebo em 32 e coloco sempre 32 bits
<CyL> smashpump: Bom, no início da era dos 64 bits, quando a arquitetura não estava definida para Intel ou AMD, havia alguns problemas com a arquitetura de 64 bits da Intel, mas não é mais o caso
<smashpump> hmm
<mrgabrielt> d70: estou fazendo bkp via HD externo, vai demorar um pouquinho
<mrgabrielt> alguém?
<smashpump> opa
<mrgabrielt> Acabei de fazer o procedimento do Universal USB Installer
<mrgabrielt> e agora?
<smashpump> c ta instalando via usb pen drive? já gravo a imagem ou esta gravando ainda?
<d70> mrgabrielt: tenho q sair, smashpump c ajuda?
<smashpump> eu tento ajudar ele aqui
<mrgabrielt> Esou sim. Terminou agora.
<smashpump> mrgabrielt, terminou de gravar a imagem?
<mrgabrielt> sim, terminou
<smashpump> ok qual programa vc usou para gravar a imagem?
<gardenal> 10... consegui instalar o ubuntu
<mrgabrielt> Universal USB Installer
<smashpump> sabe dar boot pelo pendrive?
<mrgabrielt> não
<mrgabrielt> :/
<smashpump> sabe alterar a sequencia de boot do seu pc?
<mrgabrielt> muito menos ainda.
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa tarde a todos!
<smashpump> ok sabe acessar a bios do seu pc?
<mrgabrielt> f12?
<smashpump> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Quem quer me ensinar um pouco de apt no Ubuntu 12.04 respondendo algumas perguntas?
<smashpump> la vai ter a opção de sequencia de boot em alguma da sopções. provavelmente vai estar para da boot no seu hd
<smashpump> AlexandreMBM, exponha suas duvidas que caso alguem saiba possa te ajudar =D
<mrgabrielt> Certo, e aí?
<smashpump> mrgabrielt, ai vc tem que alterar para pendrive ou unidade de disco removivel, salvar e reiniciar o pc
<mrgabrielt> No meu caso, o /E:
<mrgabrielt> E depois disso?
<smashpump> apos isso o pc vai da boot e vai detecta o ubuntu e iniciar o boot do ubuntu
<mrgabrielt> mais alguma coisa?
<smashpump> bem ai pra frente é bem auto explicativo
<smashpump> bem provavel que voce nao tenha dificuldades
<mrgabrielt> Certo
<mrgabrielt> mas antes
<mrgabrielt> estou fazendo bkp via HD externo
<smashpump> correto
<smashpump> é sempre bom ter uma copia de segurança
<mrgabrielt> Quando terminar a instalção
<mrgabrielt> meus arquivos vão continuar?
<mrgabrielt> ein
<mrgabrielt> alguém?
<CyL> mrgabrielt: Sempre que tiver uma dúvida simplesmente faça a pergunta, se alguém estiver aqui e souber, vai responder.
<AlexandreMBM> No dia 13-02-2013, vejo em /var/log/apt/history.log do sistema que foi instalado domingo —e isso é muito esquisito! —, tem um "apt-get --yes install linux-generic-lts-quantal ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop libqt4-sql-sqlite notify-osd xserver-xorg-lts-quantal"
<AlexandreMBM> Mais do que a data confusa, provavelmente errada, o que está mim incomodando é ver o nome "quantal", apesar de também ver "lts", no nome do pacote de atualização do kernel;
<AlexandreMBM> Isso é normal, ou eu ativei repositórios de atualização que não devia e não precisava?
<AlexandreMBM> Se eu errei, haveria como reverter a atualização? Foram muito pacotes. Eu chegou a pensar que isso foi a própria instalação do Live CD na noite de domingo. E aí teria vindo o kernel do 12.04 com o nome de "quantal".
<AlexandreMBM> É fato que no Gerenciador de Atualizações, a partir de algum momento durante esta semana que finda, inadvertidamente, eu deixei ativado (e está assim): precise-security, precise-updates, precise-proposed, precise-backports.
<AlexandreMBM> Há como "listar" o que é de cada repositório?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu também desejo ler "boas práticas" para os repositórios oficiais do Ubuntu.
<AlexandreMBM> [é tudo]
<AlexandreMBM> Ah! Acho que sei o que se passa!
<AlexandreMBM> Veio-me agora de supetão.
<AlexandreMBM> Commandline: apt-get --yes install linux-generic-lts-quantal ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard ubuntu-desktop libqt4-sql-sqlite notify-osd xserver-xorg-lts-quantal
<AlexandreMBM> Start-Date: 2013-02-13  22:08:18
<AlexandreMBM> Foi o comando dado por quem fez o build desse Live CD de Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS.
<AlexandreMBM> Sendo assim, vou me despreocupar quanto à palavrinha "quantal". Sua companheira, "lts", deve estar me respondendo: um Ubuntu LTS pode receber oficialmente o kernel de upstream de um não-LTS.
<AlexandreMBM> Agora resta-me apenas saber as tais boas práticas, ou práticas recomendadas, só para eu não deixar de ter cuidado de agora em diante.
<gardenal> Pessoal
<gardenal> acabei de instalar o ubuntu
<gardenal> agora como eu uso uma rede windows eu não sei como eu faço para mapear a unidade de rede no ubuntu
<gardenal> alguém ai pode me dar uma dica?
<gardenal> valeu
<gardenal> rs
<YanGM> gardenal, tá escondido na barra de menus do explorador de arquivos
<YanGM> eu não me lembro ao certo
<YanGM> mas deve ser algo como Servidor ou Conectar
<gardenal> pessoal
<gardenal> boa tarde eu estou tentando mapear a minha unidade de rede no ubuntu
<gardenal> mas não estou conseguindo achar onde eu faço isso
<gardenal> minha rede é windows
<gardenal> como eu passei uma das minha maquinas para o ubuntu para fazer testes
<gardenal> eu não consigo mapear a minha unidade de rede
<gardenal> alguém aqui pode me ajudar por favor?
<Julinux> getne to tentando usar o devede para criar um iso de um video para o formato de dvd e ele acusa um bug no mencoder na hora de codificar
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, como é o bug? (reproduza a linha)
<Julinux> só mostrar isso. Error. Parece ser um bug no mencoder
<xGrind> Julinux, erro onde?
<Julinux> mencoder
<AlexandreMBM> Julinux, execute o devede a partir do Terminal; talvez ele mostre mais coisa (no Terminal, com o uso da janela do devede)
<xGrind> alguem aqui usa pastebinit ?
<xGrind> não ta funcionando mais :~
<Julinux> Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.2 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<Julinux> Creating window /usr/share/devede/werror_dialog.ui
<Julinux> será se ele ta querendo que logue com root?
<Julinux> eai alguma solução?
<Julinux> vocês conhecem algum outro software para a gravação de DVDs?
<Julinux> ou melhor, criação
<hggdh> xGrind: funciona aqui (mas estou a rodar 13.04). O que ocorre?
<xGrind> hggdh, agora deu. estranho o.O
<xGrind> eu digitava por ex: uname -a | pastebinit
<xGrind> e só retornava paste.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> estranho...
<hggdh> raios cósmicos, provavelmente
<xGrind> kk. estranho mesmo. ate procurei algum ppa, mas nao tinha. agora está normal
 * AlexandreMBM está encontrando os conceitos
<AlexandreMBM> [proposed] "is where we can push changes that need testing"
<AlexandreMBM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance
<AlexandreMBM> Por certo o security é sempre recomendado.
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que é apenas uma adição de seguranças aos updates (estáveis).
<hggdh> security são os updates que resolvem problemas com segurança; -proposed são outros updates (ainda para serem testados). Após testes, se aprovados, os updates de -proposed são colocados no -updates
<hggdh> de forma geral, updates em -security devem ser considerados críticos.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou seja, devem ser feitos sempre, até na frente de qualquer outro, não é?
<gardenal> Boa noite pessoal
<gardenal> Eu instalei o ubuntu na minha maqui
<AlexandreMBM> gardenal, volto daqui a 5 minutos,t alvez
<Idsi> boa!
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, nos falamos quando eu voltar
<gardenal> consegui enchergar minha rede que está em um servidor windows xp
<gardenal> mas quando peço para executar o programa que rodo na rede
<gardenal> que é um exe eu não consigo
<gardenal> alguém pode me ajudar?
<gardenal> Eu não consigo de forma alguma fazer o programa rodar
<gardenal> e eu não sei como fazer
<gardenal> eu conectei a rede atravez do ip 192.168.1.205 vejo todos os arquivos do meu servidor, consigo copia-los as não consigo executar
<gardenal> tem mais algum programa que eu tenho que baixar para poder fazer rodar?
<gardenal> Eu já tentei olhar em alguns foruns, mas está meio confuso pra mim. Meu sistema está instalado em um servidor com o Windows XP, mas eu estou pensando em coloca-lo no linux para não ter tantos problemas com a imcompatibilidade do windows 7 com o windows XP
<gardenal> Por favor, alguém pode me ajudar?
<gardenal> ?
<vitorlobo> gardenal, sudo apt-get install wine
<vitorlobo> gardenal, se o wine n resolver, tira o linux e volta pro windows
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  binário .exe é do windows nao do linux...portanto, go windows
<gardenal> entendi Vitor,
<gardenal> o que eu tenho que instalar para testar então?
<gardenal> o wine?
<kernel> sim
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  sim
<adiaswin> sim
<gardenal> vou tentar baixar agora
<gardenal> se eu não conseguir vou seguir o seu conselho
<gardenal> valeu Vitor
<gardenal> Boa noite
<adiaswin> )-: meu estomago ta revirado bem que podia existir um irc medico
<gardenal> Vitor, instalei e pedi para abrir com o carregador de aplicativos windows wine, nao abriu nada nem erro nem nada
<gardenal> será que não deu certo?
<adiaswin> gardenal nao apareceu nada
<vitorlobo> gardenal, n sei..oq vc ta tentando abrir?
<adiaswin> no caso que programa voce esta tentando abrir
<gardenal> adiasnwin e vitorlobo - eu estou tentando abrir o meu sistema da minha empresa que esta no servidor
<gardenal> o programa é feito com o xharbor e o banco é dbf
<gardenal> o programador usa o dbase para os bancos
<adiaswin> normalmente estes programas funcionam pessimamente no windows e as vezes nem chega a funcionar no wine
<gardenal> hum....
<gardenal> entendo
<vitorlobo> gardenal, vc ta fazendo tdo errado meu velho
<gardenal> vixi vitor
<gardenal> porque?
<vitorlobo> gardenal, o linux trabalha de uma maneira totalmente distinta do windows...n faz sentido nenhum vc usar linux pensando em instalar programas do windows
<vitorlobo> gardenal, exceto se este programa tenha binários versões linux
<vitorlobo> gardenal, nunca que um photoshop emulado no linux será o mesmo que um photoshop no windows por exemplo
<adiaswin> vitorlobo: ainda ha uma opçao para o nosso colega
<adiaswin> tente virtualizar o windows
<vitorlobo> gardenal, a opção seria vc buscar alternativas aos programas do windows....no linux
<smashpump> concordo em partes. o inicio da transição é bem assim
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  ou voltar para o windows..ainda q vc emule o windows no virtualbox, é uma medida chata...chata pq vc acaba gastando uma quantidade de ram desnecessaria
<gardenal> Etendi, vou soltar a pipa na mão do programador ele disse que o servidor linux de um outro cliente roda mais rapido que o meu, por isso eu tentei
<gardenal> É melhor eu continuar cortando carne e pegar no pé do programador para ele se virar, se não eu vou ficar esquentando a cabeça a toa
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  sim mas, certamente ele roda o servidor em programs do linux e nao dessa maneira q vc ta fazendo
<gardenal> poxa vida eu achei que era mais facil
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  ele roda tudo no linux...tudo
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  e de fato os servidores linux sao mais velozes q os do windows...tanto é verdade que os servidores da própria microsoft são linux ( distribuição Suse da novell )
<gardenal> pois é Vitor ele tb me disse isso
<gardenal> por isso eu tinha essa maquina aqui parada e tentei instalar para eu fazer os testes
<adiaswin> serio vitor
<gardenal> estava pensando em fazer isso para ver se eu consigo e só depois passar o servidor para ela
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  mas ai é outro conceito....vc tem q entender que linux nao é windows....entao usar o wine..serve como um quebra galho..mas somente isso
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  vc n sabia?
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> nao
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  a microsoft ta na lista dos maiores mantenedores do linux da atualidade...investe pesado na Novell por causa do suse
<vitorlobo> parece ironia ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> ne
<gardenal> o que eu vou ter que fazer é aprender muito então para poder montar esse servidor? É isso?
<smashpump> oxi é serio isso?
<adiaswin> cara mas que coisa
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  sim
<adiaswin> ironico
<smashpump> aff -_- ironico ao cubo kkkkk
<vitorlobo> gardenal, vale a pena
<gardenal> mas por onde eu posso começar? Vc sabe?
<vitorlobo> gardenal, vc terá velocidade, segurança e custo baixíssimo
<smashpump> nunca usei SuSe, tem algum segredo? é RPM based?
<gardenal> por isso eu quero meu servidor linux
<vitorlobo> gardenal, rapaz eu te recomendaria curso..curso mesmo..os da 4linux
<adiaswin> vale sim tanto gardenal que voce evitara dores de capeças tipicas do windows
<vitorlobo> são os melhores
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  http://www.4linux.com.br/
<adiaswin> virus spywares e estas coisas
<vitorlobo> smashpump, n confundir com opensuse
<gardenal> Valeu pela dica, vou me informar
<vitorlobo> smashpump, o suse é uma distribuição paga..tipo redhat
<smashpump> ah certo -_- achei que era a mesma
<gardenal> eu não quero simplesmente colocar um servidor linux aqui, eu quero entender o servidor
<vitorlobo> smashpump, opensuse é aberta..mantida pela comunidade
<smashpump> intao o open suse seria um fedora neh
<gardenal> para que eu possa resolver as coisas quando necessário
<adiaswin> o opensuse na minha opiniao e meio server e meio desk
<smashpump> ah entendi
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  por isso te recomendei o 4linux...para vc entender
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  depende do usuario...na real, toda distro pode ser meio desk, meio server
<adiaswin> vitorlobo cara eu nem sabia que existia curso de linux
<gardenal> legal, já anotei o telefone vou ligar lá, vou atrás
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  basta o usuário adapta-la a isso
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  esse tem até certificando
<gardenal> não deve ser tão complicado assim, eu gosto de aprender
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  na real, a 4linux q trouxe o certificado LPI pro Brasil
<adiaswin> 0-:
<kernel> existe sim
<kernel> varios tipos de cursos
<SonOfGod> boa noite
<gardenal> Valeu Vitor, vou entrar em contato com o pessoal. quando tiver um tempo visite meu site para conhecer a minha loja www.casadecarensgardenal.com.br
<adiaswin> vitorlobo e esse 4linux e muito caro
<kernel> estou até esperando começar outro aqui na city
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  rapaz...é bem mais simples e prático...1 mes de linux vc nunca mais volta pro windows
<kernel> LPI-201-202
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  digo, 1 mes de aprendizado rs
<vitorlobo> gardenal,  eu axo q eles fazem curso a distancia tbm
<gardenal> blz... vou entrar em contato com eles
<smashpump> curso LPi rlz
<kernel> boto fé nesses a distancia não
<kernel> =Z
<vitorlobo> kernel,  depende do aluno
<vitorlobo> nao do curso
<vitorlobo> se vc souber estudar
<kernel> porque eu pergunto muito
<vitorlobo> for organizado
<vitorlobo> vc consegue
<vitorlobo> kernel,  oxe, para perguntar é até melhor
<smashpump> vitorlobo, mts vezes depende sim do curso devido a metodolgia de ensino aplicada a distancia kra
<kernel> pergunto coisa que nao tem haver com o curso
<kernel> sou daqueles alunos chatos
<kernel> kkkk
<vitorlobo> pq vc tem assistencia online e aulas gravadas em video
<vitorlobo> em sala se vc n souber....vai depender da boa vontade do professor
<vitorlobo> se sua duvida persistir, podem te atropelar
<kernel> mais não é mesma interatividade como ao vivo
<vitorlobo> kernel,  mas tem ao vivo tbm
<adiaswin> parece interessante esse curso
<vitorlobo> q vc pergunta ao vivo no chat
<gardenal> Vitorlobo, abrigado meu caro. vou seguir o seu conselho. Quero meu servidor Linux.
<kernel> eu almocei ate com meu professor
<kernel> o cara molimpeza
<vitorlobo> kernel,  é ao vivo...e depois fica gravado
<gardenal> Boa noite a todos
<vitorlobo> kernel, mas o bom mesmo de a distancia é o valor
<gardenal> e mais uma vez obrigado
<kernel> vitorlobo, deve ser bem mais barato
<vitorlobo> é menos da metade de um presencial q tem o mesmo certificado ou diploma no caso de uma universidade
<kernel> eu paguei 1,700 no meu LPI-1
<vitorlobo> kernel,  e é
<kernel> mais já com as provas incluidas
<kernel> cada prova é 360,00
<vitorlobo> kernel,  o curso bacharel de sistemas de informaçao aqui é 900 reais a mensalidade
<vitorlobo> kernel,  mais caro q direito
<kernel> vish
<vitorlobo> kernel,  a distancia é 210 reais
<vitorlobo> e tem o mesmo diploma
<smashpump> oxi onde tem a distancia vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> smashpump, curso superior ead de sistema de informação?
<smashpump> s
<kernel> minha prima faz facul de sistema de informação ela disse que é sem futuro
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  estacio de sá
<kernel> vai perguntar as coisas
<smashpump> vo procurar aki
<kernel> o professor manda ela fazer é outro curso de 3mil
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> kernel,  depende do aluno ou facul..eu mesmo faço s.i
<kernel> e é porque é faculdade particular
<vitorlobo> kernel, e n tenho essa mesma opiniao rs...na real mesmo cara
<vitorlobo> kernel,  o Brasil sofre a anos uma hipocrisia qto a isso
<adiaswin> ah mata esse professor
<kernel> ;/
<vitorlobo> kernel,  vale mais vc fazer cursos tecnicos q vc acaba aprendendo mais e pondo mais em prática oq o mercado exige
<kernel> justamente o que eu iria falar
<vitorlobo> kernel,  por outro lado tem aquela valorização do diploma....hipocrisia
<kernel> fazendo curso profissionalizantes
<kernel> aprende muito mais
<adiaswin> sinceramente amigos quem e esperto vai fazer facudade em outro lugar
<kernel> o fodz é isso que as empresas querem o diploma de facul
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  quem é esperto n..quem tem dinheiro
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> uahauhahuahua
<kernel> dão prioridade para os que sao universitarios
<vitorlobo> kernel,  hipocrisia
<adiaswin> ne
<vitorlobo> kernel,  os professores universitários em sua grande maioria ...se encostam e tornam-se conservadores
<vitorlobo> kernel,  nao conseguem acompanhar a velocidade de evolução da tecnologia
<vitorlobo> kernel,  enquanto vc quer aprender ruby, python ..os caras tao aplicando pascal, vb.net, asp.dot.net
<smashpump> a pagina ead da estacio ta bugada =/
<kernel> todo dia sai coisa diferente
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  http://www.estacio.br/campusvirtual/oquee.asp
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  se fizer...diz q foi indicado por mim..pode ser?
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  pq ai me dão desconto na mensalidade
<vitorlobo> :P
<smashpump> ta
<smashpump> eu faco adm no cesumar
<smashpump> so comecei ADM pq eu nachei algo de TI a distancia
<vitorlobo> smashpump, e vc só vai na facul pra fazer prova
<smashpump> vitorlobo, é separado por modulos?
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  é
<smashpump> = cesumar =D
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  se bem q hj em dia..eles tao dando tablet
<smashpump> o ambiente é em silverlight?
<adiaswin> deve ser
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  vc se matricula..eles te entregam um tablet com os módulos
<smashpump> hmmmm
<vitorlobo> smashpump, silverlight é só a aulas tele-presenciais toda sextas ( ao vivo )
<smashpump> o ambiente é em silverlight?
<smashpump> aff =/
<smashpump> = cesumar
<adiaswin> deve ser colega
<smashpump> vo ter q continuar usando XP no VM
<vitorlobo> smashpump, dai vc roda moonlight com ff 3.0
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> q roda
<smashpump> moonlight aki n da para ver as aulas do cesumar nao
<smashpump> =/
<adiaswin> ff3.0 na boa nao convem
<vitorlobo> smashpump, é por causa do ff
<vitorlobo> smashpump, ou vc poe um firefox 3.0 ou vc poe um....fork do ff
<vitorlobo> ice weasel
<vitorlobo> q o debian usa
<vitorlobo> q funfa tbm
<smashpump> dai vai?
<vitorlobo> vai
<smashpump> vo testa nas proximas aulas
<smashpump> xo ver aki na estacio ja volto
<smashpump> ta mt bugado a pagina dando erro em cada link
<smashpump> em c paga 210 reais velho?
<vitorlobo> é
<smashpump> caraca mais barato que meu curso
<vitorlobo> smashpump, e é bacharel
<smashpump> oloko e vc ta gostando? ta se sentindo confortavel com a metodologia?
<smashpump> já tinha algum conhecimento na area antes de iniciar?
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  gostando n to nao
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  mas tem q levar ne
<smashpump> kkkkkkkkkkk caraca
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  sou meio anti....academicos
<smashpump> oloko pq?
<annakamilla> oi vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  =]
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  deixa eu resumir num texto q escrevi pode ser?
<annakamilla> eu consegui viu
<smashpump> podesim mandae
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/07/afinal-o-que-voces-querem-de-nos.html
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  o tweak la deu certo?
<smashpump> seu blog?
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  um dos
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> simm
<annakamilla> vitorlobo, o tweak não mas o problema não era ele
<smashpump> =] vo ler aki e ja volto =D
<adiaswin> vitorlobo quantos blogs voce tem
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, sei nao..um monte
<annakamilla> vitorlobo, o problema era aquela porcaria de ppa do xorg edgers
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  ppa quebrado?
<vitorlobo> I hate ppa quebrado
<annakamilla> vitorlobo, não ppa com kernel bugado e driver bugados tb
<adiaswin> no caso I hate ppas
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, ahn..oq importa é q vc resolveu agora :)
<annakamilla> eu reinstalei e, só rodei o seguinte comando X- configure e instalei o compiz
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, ainda bem q n dependo de compiz....e essas firulagens
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  vc usa aquelas coisas do tipo....janela gelatinosa, cursor do mouse pegando fogo?
<vitorlobo> rs
<AlexandreMBM> Pressuposto errado. Pressuposto do brasileiro. O fim da universidade é o conhecimento, não é garantir emprego!
<annakamilla> vitorlobo, o bom do compiz é que os efeitos dele meio que otimizam o desempenho da maquina, só o básico dele como somente o cubo e, as janelas.
<AlexandreMBM> Melhor dizendo: da academia.
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  conhecimento chulo entao
<adiaswin> annakamilla nao eles nao ajudam em nada o desempenho da maquina
<vitorlobo> vc aprende bem mais comprando livro nas livrarias
<vitorlobo> doq se apegando a módulos universitários remoídos e mastigados
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, em que sentido?
<vitorlobo> é terrivel
<vitorlobo> nesse sentido
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> tipo voce usa o compiz acredito que o sistema consome em media 380mb de ram
<vitorlobo> mas n posso generalizar ...
<AlexandreMBM> ah! não é o caso de se esperar do professor universitário os carinhos próprios de um professor de primário
<vitorlobo> deve haver faculdade, universidade, professores com métodos mais....."convidativos"
<vitorlobo> que proponham por exemplo...alguns dojôs da vida
<vitorlobo> dos que conheço, sequer sabem do que se trata um dojô
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> e eu que uso o xfce consome 170 mb de ram em media
<MarconM> boanoite
<MarconM> \o
<adiaswin> ja o colega vitorlobo o sistema dele cosome bem menos
<MarconM> annakamilla, oi gata
<annakamilla> adiaswin, eu uso mate
<annakamilla> oi MarconM
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, se fala tanto de reforma na educação....primária e no próprio ensino médio..entao a herança vem de lá
<vitorlobo> rs
<MarconM> annakamilla, qunato tempo
<MarconM> -)
<adiaswin> quanto o sistema esta consomindo ai annakamilla
#ubuntu-br 2013-02-24
<annakamilla> pera ai
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, seja la quem for tu, tem bom gosto como ja disse
<vitorlobo> eu usei um tempinho o mate....
<vitorlobo> n conseguí engolir o unity
<vitorlobo> mas isso é pessoal rs
<vitorlobo> acaba sendo uma discussão redundante e chata falar sobre gostos pessoais
<smashpump> vitorlobo, achei o artigo bem escrito mas um pouco tendencioso em .... =D
<vitorlobo> smashpump, se tiver oportunidade, leia um livro chamado A FACULDADE DA VIDA ..james bach
<AlexandreMBM> a academia é para ser a reunião de pessoas que querem se aprofundar ou especializar, não de pessoas que querem entrar num ciclo eterno de catequese. a catequese foi feita no fundamental e médio
<vitorlobo> smashpump, o livro fala por mim rs
<AlexandreMBM> boa ou ruim
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  seja como for, nao funciona..tanto não funciona que o Brasil está por exemplo, tendo que apelar para pessoas graduadas no exterior OU apostando em programas que mandam Brasileiros para se graduar fora
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  principalmente na área de T.I e engenharia
<adiaswin> sinceramente amigos amigos hoje no brasil as facus nao funcionam aqui
<AlexandreMBM> a cultura é diferente
<adiaswin> meus colegas simplismente todos!!! foram para o exterior
<vitorlobo> deram um belo tiro no pé
<annakamilla> adiaswin,  http://pastebin.com/QjTLdpce
<adiaswin> e se deram de bem
<AlexandreMBM> vai ver se lá no exterior professor fica alisando massa encefálica de aluno
<AlexandreMBM> o aluno tem que correr atrás
<vitorlobo> será que temos de receber uma hiroshima e nagasaki na cabeça como no caso do Japão....para se investir pesado na educação?
<annakamilla> não funcionam por causa dos alunos
<AlexandreMBM> o professor é guia
<AlexandreMBM> não é dispositivo de armazenamento de massa
<adiaswin> ow
<vitorlobo> acontece que infelizmente, os nossos governantes tem interesse em manter  educação como está....ou pior que isso rs
<vitorlobo> cabeças cegas são fáceis de monopolizar, manipular
<AlexandreMBM> eu estou falando do meio universitário
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  é um conjunto...aluno e professor....professor finge que ensina e aluno que aprende...exceto os que tem o dom de estudar sozinhos em casa sem depender do sistema
<adiaswin> <AlexandreMBM>: o governo interfere diretamente na educaçao
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  como por exemplo, os que sabem aproveitar o espaço virtual para criar seu próprio network
<AlexandreMBM> como são essas cabeças cegas?
<mrgabrielt> boa noite
<AlexandreMBM> adiaswin, não entendi
<annakamilla> o aluno tem que investigar por conta própria, olha as vezes eu chego discutindo o conteudo com o professor pois eu leio antes em casa os livros de direito que no caso chamamos de doutrinas.
<adiaswin> certo eu irei dar um exemplo
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: isto só vale para universidades no US, no high-school neinguém aprende coisa alguma
<AlexandreMBM> annakamilla, academia é por aí
<adiaswin> o brasil hoje e controlado pelo pt
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  como uma boiada.... o professor é o peão...que guia a boiada para o matadouro ( governo )
<hggdh> nas universidades as coisas mudam um pouco, mas só fica realmente difícil na pos-graduação
<adiaswin> o pt e um partido totalmente corrupto se lembra do mensalao
<mrgabrielt> Galera, estou com um problema. Coloquei o ISO no meu pendrive e quando faço o boot e entra na tela de instalar o Ubuntu, ele não instala.
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, explique melhor
<AlexandreMBM> mrgabrielt, como acontece?
<adiaswin> eles so desvendaram parte da m#### que estava escondida de baixo dos panos do pt
<mrgabrielt> Entra na tela depois do boot e quando clico apra instalar, ele volta para a mesma tela
<mrgabrielt> e tem aquela contagem de 5 segundos para o bot
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  me explique por exemplo, porque no Japão, a profissão mais valorizada e respeitada é a de Professor? dizem que n tem recurso e dinheiro para investir na educação mais tem zilhares de reais para investir na copa de 2014 ou em um estádio de futebol que apresenta problemas estruturais
<hggdh> soa como se o pen-drive não está sendo reconhecido
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM,  ainda vivemos no pão e circo.....mesmo depois de séculos
<vitorlobo> rs
<adiaswin> se voce notar a distribuiçao de dinheiro do brasil e tao desiqual que sinceramente
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, professor ser valorizado no jap
<AlexandreMBM> japão
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, valorizado e respeitado
<mrgabrielt> E AGORA?
<AlexandreMBM> que você está dizendo, não significa que seja valorizado como um aluno brasileiro mimado "valorizaria" um professor dele
<adiaswin> da vontade de
<adiaswin> olha e melhor eu nem falar
<adiaswin> como o governo tem grana para investir em estadios e nao tem grana para investir na educaçao
 * vitorlobo rindo com os argumentos de adiaswin 
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhauhahuahuaahuauhaa
<adiaswin> salvador e um otimo exemplo onde a cidade toda e dominada pela violencia
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  tu viu o exemplo da fonte nova n viu?
<adiaswin> vi
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, ou do metrô de ssa q ta parado a mais de 11 anos
<adiaswin> vi tambem
<AlexandreMBM> comecemos pelo próprio ensino particular, não precisamos ir à mazelas do ensino público
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  ou do estadio de pituaçú e da passarela monstruosa para os torcedores ali do cab
<adiaswin> ali foi culpa do pt
<adiaswin> sim
<mrgabrielt> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<adiaswin> eu
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  do pt? vai além hein? sem aprovação do "Povo" o pt n vai a lugar nenhum
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> ok. Pessoal, chega de falar mal da vida aqui :-)
<AlexandreMBM> os alunos se acostumam com professor de cursinho e então se viciam a só aprender se tiver uma gracinha, se o professor for simpatico, se ele for com a cara do professor, se o professor for de personalidade séria, já perdeu
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  xiu q vc ta no exterior
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  vida mansa ae
<vitorlobo> rs
<AlexandreMBM> e às vezes um professor desse tem muito a dar
<mrgabrielt> :/
<adiaswin> #cg-br neles
<vitorlobo> hggdh, forasteiro
<vitorlobo> :P
<adiaswin> (-:
<AlexandreMBM> só não são os mimos que aquele jovem espera dele
<hggdh> vitorlobo: eu não estou no exterior, para mim exterior é o Brazil
<vitorlobo> orra
<vitorlobo> agora pegou pesado
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuahuaa
 * vitorlobo rindo
<adiaswin> hggdh> pais de 3 mundo
<adiaswin> opa escrevi errado
<hggdh> vitorlobo: mas basta disto agora, vamos pelo menos ficar um tantinho só no tópico
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  renagando tuas raízes?
<AlexandreMBM> e que vai continuar esperando de qualquer outro academico quando enfim conseguir o passaporte para a tão desejada viagem a seu emprego (assim ele pensa): a universidade
<adiaswin> hggdh>brasil pais de terceiro mundo
<vitorlobo> ok ok, mais sobre o assunto #cg-br
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: jamais as reneguei. Sou o judeu itinerante
<vitorlobo> hggdh, tenho essa ascendencia tbm rs
<AlexandreMBM> o cara não vai pra academia pelo conhecimento, ele vai só fazer um currículo
<vitorlobo> judaica
<adiaswin> certo chega de brigas
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: basta, por favor
<AlexandreMBM> isso é muito diferente do espírito que inspirou a criação das universidade para a difusão do saber
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ok
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, #cg-br antes que o hggdh se irrite
<vitorlobo> rs
<mrgabrielt> Mas ein, alguém pode me ajudar? rs
<adiaswin> eu
<adiaswin> o eu aqui
<adiaswin> humm
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, o que eu queria dizer eu já disse; realmente estamos num chat improdutivo, muito provavelmente, e OFF-TOPIC
<mrgabrielt> Bom, como eu disse, fiz todo o procedimento do bot, no entanto, quando chega na tela de instalar, não instala.
<vitorlobo> AlexandreMBM, por isso q chamei para o outro canal....pq é off-topic
<annakamilla> mrgabrielt, o ubuntu sempre mostra uma caixa de dialogo do andamento da instalação, dá uma olhada nele o que está escrito, é só apertar na flechinha.
<mrgabrielt> anna, não apareceu.
<mrgabrielt> Bom, estou fzendo novamente o mesmo procedimento
<mrgabrielt> estou baixando o .iso do site
<mrgabrielt> ubuntu.org.br
<mrgabrielt> antes eu havia baixado em outro lugar
<mrgabrielt> E coloquei no pendrive através do USB Universal Installer, correto?
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, não estou brigando, mas não dar para se sentir bem quando um diálogo não tem perspectiva de interseção; nós pensamos muito diferente, ou por aspectos muito diferentes; vamos poupar nosso tempo, nós não temos poder, com essa conversa, de mudar algo, nem para o que quero, nem para o que você quer
<smashpump> pessoal alguem ai conhece algum programa para edição simples de fotos? como cortar redimensionar e etc?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: por favor, continue no #cg-br. Até eu fui para lá (primeira vez)
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  gimp
<annakamilla> mrgabrielt, se me permite, ao invés de usar pendrive para instalar o ubuntu porque não usa cd?? a maquina não tem leitor de cd/dvd ?
<smashpump> vitorlobo, o gimp nao esta nos repos
<mrgabrielt> anna, estou sem nenhum CD/DVD aqui.
<mrgabrielt> Mas existe um problema se for pelo pendrive?
<smashpump> alias ta sim achei aki
<smashpump> obrigado pela dica
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, gimp 2.8 não está
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, tem um PPA
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, com GMIC e resyntetize
<smashpump> o que sao esses 2?
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, está o 2.6
<annakamilla> mrgabrielt, sim, as vezes o pendrive pode ocorrer corrompimento de arquivos, entre outros.
<mrgabrielt> vou tentar novamente, com o arquivo do site.
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, o gimp 2.8 tem janela única
<mrgabrielt> existe algum outro programa, além do USB Universal Installer?
<smashpump> tem como passar o ppa?
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, esses dois são plugins
<smashpump> mrgabrielt, unetbootin
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, o GMIC tem uma coleção de efeitos
<smashpump> o ppa ja vem como esses 2 plugins?
<annakamilla> mrgabrielt, sim unetbootin
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, sim, mas tem de dar o comando para instalar um e outro
<mrgabrielt> é melhor?
<smashpump> é mais facil e mais pratico
<smashpump> AlexandreMBM, tem como passar? e os procedimentos para intalar?
<mrgabrielt> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ este, certo?
<smashpump> aham
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, sim
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, só um minuto
<smashpump> obrigado
<vitorlobo> sabe oq n entendo
<vitorlobo> pq até hoje o ubuntu n tem no repositorio oficial
<vitorlobo> o gimp 2.8
<vitorlobo> lançou inicio do ano passado
<vitorlobo> ou foi retrasado?
<smashpump> tem mt programa que ta no repos mais atrasado
<smashpump> nun sei nen pq o gimp n vem pre instalado
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, http://www.noobslab.com/2012/08/install-latest-gimp-282-in-ubuntu.html
<smashpump> obrigado AlexandreMBM =D
<AlexandreMBM> vitorlobo, não lembro
<vitorlobo> o gimp 2.66
<vitorlobo> ja tem pra arch
<vitorlobo> lançou essa semana
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, fiz hoje de tarde, no 12.04
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, tudo ok
<vitorlobo> no repositório OFICIAL
<vitorlobo> imagina no ubuntu
<hggdh> smashpump: questão de espaço; também tem o fato que o gimp não é exactamente, um programa para um usuário casual
<vitorlobo> deve ta no 2.60 ainda
<hggdh> vitorlobo: no Raring o gimp já é 2.8.2
<smashpump> hggdh, tem alguma alternativa para o picasa por ex?
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  raring é 13.04 ne?
<smashpump> para usuario casual fazer pequenas edicoes em fotos
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  gimp, e inkscape
<vitorlobo> bom apetite
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> smashpump: lamento, não.
<hggdh> vitorlobo: raring == 13.04, sim
<licensed> nao entendo pq o raspberry roda linux nativamente e nao existe um tablet com linux
<vitorlobo> licensed,  existir existe...
<licensed> vitorlobo, o spark? interface moh bugada
<licensed> queria instalar um linux normal
<mrgabriel> Volte
<mrgabriel> Voltei
<vitorlobo> licensed,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p3jqQ1ZRrs
<vitorlobo> licensed,  veja..arch normal
<licensed> vitorlobo, interessante
<vitorlobo> licensed,  nesse modelo tem várias pessoas pondo o arch
<licensed> vitorlobo, to pensando em comprar um raspberry pi.. preferia esses tablet xingling mas pra rodar android eu rodo no meu cel
<licensed> queria linux
<vitorlobo> licensed,  vc acredita q tem gente vendendo o raspberry PI no mercado livre por 600 reais?
<vitorlobo> da pra acreditar numa coisa dessas?
<smashpump> mrgabriel, i ai deu certo?
<mrgabriel> vou tentar agorinha
<licensed> vitorlobo, da sim. tem varios produtos que sao vendidos 10x mais caros no brasil
<smashpump> vitorlobo, mas tem a distribuidora oficial no brasil q ta vendendo a 175 reais se nao me engano
<vitorlobo> licensed,  mas ai n é 10x n....o raspberry custa 20 dolares cara
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> licensed,  vc levanta as maos pra cima ja é assalto
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  ainda sim é faca nas costelas
<smashpump> eh =/
<licensed> vitorlobo, o mais barato é $35, pelado.. o outro é $49.. onde tem o de $20?
<smashpump> e esse valor q so a placa sem o cartao sd =/
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  vc sabia que produtos abaixo de 50 dolares sao izentos de impostos?
<vitorlobo> smashpump, q vc pode comprar de lá diretamente por 40 e tantos reais?
<licensed> vitorlobo, nao são isentos
<vitorlobo> sem icms e ipi?
<vitorlobo> licensed,  se vc comprar como presente sim
<licensed> vamo pro outro canal.. ##ubuntu-br
<vitorlobo> licensed, #cg-br
<vitorlobo> rs
<smashpump> vitorlobo, eu vi um depoimento na net de um Brasileiro que comprou um e foi tachado em tudo
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  #cg-br go
<smashpump> o que é?
<vitorlobo> smashpump,  um canal off-topic
<smashpump> ok =d
<smashpump> AlexandreMBM, baixei aqui e as janelas ainda estao dispersas "GIMP"
<smashpump> não estao unificadas
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, no Janelas você escolhe o modo
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, nele você também pega os quadros ou widgets para persnalizar a interface como queira
<smashpump> boa =D fico bom agora =D vo comecar a brincar aqui =D
<AlexandreMBM> (quadros, widgets... não sei como dá o nome, é alguma coisa "de encaixe")
<kernel> alguem me indica um bom programa para windows para recuperar dados?
<licensed> canal errado?
<kernel> kkkk
<AlexandreMBM> kernel, para usar a partir do Ubuntuw
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<kernel> a galera aqui é meio xiita
<kernel> kkkk
<licensed> kernel, nao é isso. é proibido off-topic aqui
<smashpump> AlexandreMBM, estraguei meu gimp kkkkk eu fechei uma das janelas antes de unificar e agora ela n aparece mais
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, sem problemas
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, no menu Janelas tem os tais "de encaixe.
<smashpump> ai boa =D
<smashpump> ta xpert em =D obrigado pela ajuda
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, na lateral direita tem um separador vertical pra puxar
<AlexandreMBM> smashpump, pois às vezes ele fica se encondendo quando está vazio
<AlexandreMBM> Sempre de 00.00.2 LTS em diante é incluído kernel da distro mais nova?
<kernel> quem manda é nós licensed
<kernel> ;P
<AlexandreMBM> Se alguém usa Firefox 19.0 em interface que não Unity, por favor diga-me se no menu Favoritos ainda há botão direito "Abrir em nova aba".
<licensed> AlexandreMBM, sim normal
<licensed> AlexandreMBM, arch com xfce aqui e ff19
<AlexandreMBM> Estou achando que a falta do botão direito aqui é coisa do Unity, será?
<licensed> nao sei, nunca usei unity
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, ele é atraente, mas aparece com detalhes do tipo
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, não estou sentido falta no negócio nos favoritos, mas meu pai encontrou mais essa para se queixar
<licensed> AlexandreMBM, clica com o scroll ele abre em nova aba
<alvaro_> Alexandre, uso o firefox 19 com Unity, tá tudo normal
<mrgabriel> PROnto
<mrgabriel> Com o Ubuntu!
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, deu não, abriu na aba atual
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, 3D ou 2D?
<alvaro_> 3D
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro_, vou checar; estamos optando pelo 2D, até então
<licensed> AlexandreMBM, sempre funcionou aqui acabei de testar novamente. clicando com o scroll abre em nova aba
<mrgabriel> Ubuntu não tem suporte para chat via cam do Facebook?
<xGrind> mrgabriel, nenhuma distro tem
<mrgabriel> Xgrind, distro?
<xGrind> ubuntu, fedora, mageia, mandriva, arch. nenhuma tem suporte a cam do facebook. nao tem suporte pra linux
<xGrind> pra windows tem
<mrgabriel> Exite alguma forma de fazê-lo funcionar? :/
<xGrind> nao ;/
<xGrind> nao sei pq ainda nao lançaram pra linux. gtalk tem suporte
<xGrind> lembro q usava ate no pidgin :D
<mrgabriel> QUais outras coisas que usualmente se usam muito, masnão tem suporte para Ubuntu?
<xGrind> mrgabriel, como assim?
<smashpump> mrgabriel, conseguiu?
<adiaswin> mrgabriel a pergunta que nao quer calar e o que voce usa muito
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, qual Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, eu herdei o home...
<licensed> ta falando de que?
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, esse negócio dos Favoritos aqui não terem o botão direito no Firefox
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, eu instalei esse Ubuntu formatando só a raiz
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, aproveitei as configurações do home
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, apesar de que, seletivamente, apaguei algumas, depois
<licensed> AlexandreMBM, vc quer saber o que? qual a duvida?
<licensed> eu disse nao uso ubuntu. uso arch com xfce
<AlexandreMBM> Se eu der um unity reset eu vou perder o que tanto?
<licensed> nao entendo de unity, como eu disse nunca usei. desculpa.. mas acredito que so perde as configs do unity
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, desculpe-me, confundi você com um usuário de unity
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, você já tinha dito, estou meio aéreo hoje
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, é que acredito ser o unity o responsável por não está tendo o botão direito no menu do Firefox...
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, acho que encontrei solução, no Firefox
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, vou testar
<kernel> estou em um Dual Core, queria saber se na compilação do kernel faço o make -j2 mesmo ?
<kernel> em um processador 1GHZ Dual Core
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=9863076&postcount=12
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, mas não funcionou
<licensed> AlexandreMBM, tu usa firefox sync?
<licensed> se sim, tu pode apagar a pasta ~/.mozilla e depois tu recupera os favoritos, senhas.. com o sync
<licensed> acho que é prob do ff
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, em conta que estou testando não
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, mas outro usuário usa
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, nenhuma conta dá
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, vou fazer experiência movendo a pasta
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, vou sair um pouco, pra fazer o teste
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, testei, não funcionou
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, e fiz também com a config do link
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, eu acho que coisa do Unity, daquele menu lá em cima, diferente
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, https://bugs.launchpad.net/globalmenu-extension/+bug/748850
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, mas não é um bug
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, apenas o unity ainda não suporta o botão direito
<AlexandreMBM> licensed, o workground é desabilitar o complemento Global Menu Bar Integration
<n3tim> al4nc4ds, =*
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe o que são as versões meta? (ex.: Quantal Meta, Precise Meta)
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, o vitorlobo deve saber
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-quantal/+bug/1068281
<smashpump> rythimbox rlz
<smashpump> agora que vi q da para usar de agregador de podcas kkkkk
<st0rm> ooi
<smashpump> opa
<SonOfGod> boa noite
<SonOfGod> alguem me pode ajudar ?
<SonOfGod> estou com problemas a instalar os drivers da placa grafica ati radeon mobility hd4570
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<CyL> Bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<Julinux> Bom dia Galera
<gmantovani_> bom dia, estou tentando instalar o moonlight no chrome e nao consigo, alguem pode me ajudar ?
<tiagoscd> gmantovani_: bom dia
<tiagoscd> você pode baixar o moonlight de acordo com sua arquitetura (32 ou 64) em http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<gmantovani_> entao, eu baixei
<tiagoscd> ele vai baixar um arquivo crx
<tiagoscd> depois disso só arrastar ele até o chrome
<gmantovani_> qnd eu arrasto ele diz q nao pode instalar
<tiagoscd> tem como colar o erro aqui bem certo?
<tiagoscd> se ele for muito grande pode colar em http://paste.ubuntu.com e mandar o link
<mrgabrielt> Bom dia
<mrgabrielt> gente, alguém tem last.fm instalado no Ubuntu?
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: bom dia
<gmantovani_> apps, extensions, and user scripts cannot be added from this website
<tiagoscd> como assim o last.fm instalado? você se refere ao plug-in?
<mrgabrielt> SIm
<mrgabrielt> eu não estou conseguindo colocar pra funcionar o plugin de scrobbler
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: no caso você usa qual player?
<tiagoscd> gmantovani_: faz o seguinte
<gmantovani_> diga
<mrgabrielt> EStou usando o próprio do Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> gmantovani_: digita na barra de endereço do chrome
<tiagoscd> chrome://chrome/extensions/
<tiagoscd> e tenta arrastar novamente
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: sim, mas dependendo da versão que está usando pode ser um player diferente
<tiagoscd> qual versão do Ubuntu está usando?
<mrgabrielt> 10.40
<tiagoscd> sabe dizer se é o Rhythmbox ou o Banshee que está rodando mrgabrielt?
<mrgabrielt> Rhythbox
<mrgabrielt> recomenda usar outro player?
<mrgabrielt> Converti-me ao Ubuntu ontem, ainda estou meio descolado. haha
<tiagoscd> e o que acontece? você ativa o plug-in de scrobbler e ele não funciona
<tiagoscd> ou ele emite algum erro?
<gmantovani_> nossa, funcionou....estava me matando atoa, apenas arrastando para o lugar errado
<gmantovani_> obrigado
<tiagoscd> gmantovani_: por nada :)
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: você instalou ele ontem? é que a versão 10.04 já é antiga e deve ter o suporte a atualizações finalizado agora em abril
<mrgabrielt> TIago, eu o instalei, e quando começo a executar músicas no player, não contabiliza o scrobbler.
<mrgabrielt> Como faço para atualizar?
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: com internet em casa já? :)
<marcio> bom dia alguem pode me ajudar a atualizar o ubutu[
<ubuntero> tiagoscd, enfim, agora estou de volta ao mundo virtual
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: quando você abre o Gerenciador de atualizações
<tiagoscd> e clicar em Verificar
<marcio> como faço isso
<tiagoscd> ele deve aparecer em cima uma opção para atualizar
<tiagoscd> marcio: bom dia
<tiagoscd> você quer atualizar para uma nova versão do Ubuntu ou você quer manter apenas o sistema atualizado?
<tiagoscd> os pacotes no caso
<mrgabrielt> TIago, como eu disse, sou novato.
<marcio> tenho a versao 1010 e queria atualizar ṕara 12
<mrgabrielt> EU não consegui fazer este procedimento: http://apt.last.fm/
<mrgabrielt> pode me ajudar?
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: o problema é que esse procedimento só funciona do Ubuntu 12.04 em diante
<tiagoscd> ou seja, só vai conseguir fazer se atualizar  seu sistema
<tiagoscd> marcio: existem duas maneiras para atualizar
<marcio> quais
<marcio> baixar a versao e a outra?
<tiagoscd> marcio: baixar o Ubuntu atualizado da página www.ubuntu-br.org
<tiagoscd> ou atualizar via dist-upgrade
<tiagoscd> só que assim
<marcio> update -maneger -d não funiconou
<tiagoscd> atualizar via dist-upgrade no seu caso vai se tornar praticamente inviável
<tiagoscd> por que vais ter que ir da
<tiagoscd> 10.10 para 11.04
<tiagoscd> da 11.04 para 11.10
<tiagoscd> e aí da 11.10 para 12.04
<marcio> isso demora?
<tiagoscd> o recomendável seria mesmo instalar do zero o Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> sim, demora, hehe
<tiagoscd> sem contar que podem ocorrer erros durante a atualização
<marcio> ja baixei duas vezes e n]ão consigo instalar
<tiagoscd> sabes dizer quanto de memória e qual o processador da sua máquina?
<marcio> como faço para compartilhar pastas nessa versao?
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: que beleza :D
<tiagoscd> ubuntero: baixa o CS 1.6 aí
<tiagoscd> pra jogarmos a tarde se pá :)
<mrgabrielt> Tiagodcs: como faço para atualizar? Não consegui encontrar onde se atualiza
<mrgabrielt> aliás, onde posso ver minha versão?
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: você pode apertar Alt+F2 e digitar
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: gksu update-manager -d
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: pra ver sua versão basta abrir o aplicativo Monitor do sistema
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: mas não tem certeza que a sua versão é a 10.04?
<mrgabrielt> Lançamento 12.10 (quantal) 32-bit
<mrgabrielt> parece-me que é esta.
<tiagoscd> marcio: se não me engano basta clicar com o botão direito em cima da pasta e em Propriedades vai ter uma aba chamada Compartilhamento
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: ah beleza, já está usando a última versão lançada do Ubuntu
<marcio> mas diz que tem qye instalar algo , mas não instala
<mrgabrielt> Certo, agora, como faço aquele procedimento?
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: deixa eu abrir o Rhythmbox aqui aí já tento te ajudar a configurar
<tiagoscd> marcio: sim, pois você já está usando uma versão muito antiga, ou seja, os repositórios já foram desabilitados
<tiagoscd> você precisa fazer a atualização para uma versão mais nova
<mrgabrielt> OKay
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: no Rhythmbox, quando você clica em Last.fm
<tiagoscd> e vai em Iniciar sessão
<tiagoscd> você consegue autenticar normalmente?
<mrgabrielt> Não
<mrgabrielt> eu faço o procedimento normal
<mrgabrielt> mas não adianta nada.
<mrgabrielt> EU concedo permissão no site do last.fm
<mrgabrielt> mas não aparece nada no Rhythmbom
<mrgabrielt> E aparece a mesma mensagem que não estou autenticado
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: estranho
<tiagoscd> qual o navegador que usas por padrão?
<mrgabrielt> Chrome.
<tiagoscd> mrgabrielt: tenta uma vez definir o Firefox como padrão e executar o procedimento
<tiagoscd> não sei se o Rhythmbox consegue se comunicar com o Chrome
<tiagoscd> sabe como definir o Firefox como padrão?
<mrgabrielt> Vou tentar
<mrgabrielt> tiago, agora foi
<mrgabrielt> obrigado!
<mrgabrielt> TIago, aliás, deu não. QUando apareceu que autenticou, logo após alguns segundos, voltou a não autenticar.
<Denison-ba> Bom dia galera
<Denison-ba> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<jomp16> Olá!
<jomp16> Já tem uma .iso de testes do 13.04?
<guigouz> jomp16, diariamente http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jomp16> Pode usar isso sem problemas?
<guigouz> como se trata de um release nova, não posso garantir o sem problemas
<jomp16> Para atualizar o 13.04 para uma nova compilação preciso reinstalar ou o apt-get dist-upgrade ou upgrade serve?
<guigouz> deve funcionar o dist-upgrade
<guigouz> agora não sei exatamente o processo para atualizar para um pré-release
<guigouz> aqui uso o 12.04 e não pretendo trocar até o próximo lts
<jomp16> Voce ja testou o 13.04?
<guigouz> nao
<jomp16> Eu queria saber se eh mais leve que o 12.10 ou se eu tenho que usar 12.04...
<guigouz> não sei como está, também não gosto do unity
<guigouz> que computador vc tem aí ?
<jomp16> Atualmente estou sem, quebrou, mas eh um AMD Athlon X2 64 2.8GHz, 2GB RAM DDR2
<guigouz> o que melhoraria bastante a performance seriam mais 2gb de ram
<guigouz> jomp16, você pode testar window managers alternativos, como o LXDE
<guigouz> http://www.howtogeek.com/107368/how-to-install-the-lightweight-lxde-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<jomp16> Como eu te disse que o PC quebrou, só falta convencer minha mae a comprar um kit com mobo gigabyte, AMD FX ultima geração de 6 núcleos, 8 GB de ram
<jomp16> 680 reais +-
<guigouz> e uma placa de vídeo bacana, pra rodar o steam =)
<jomp16> Eu tenho uma placa de video offbvoard aqui, eh fraca, mas da para rodar alguns jogos (principalmente minecraft)
<jomp16> Sem lags
<jomp16> guigouz: quando instalo alguma interface leve e popular no apt, ela fica muuuuito grande
<jomp16> A resolução não fica como full HD
<jomp16> Só Unity e Cinnamon que fica certinho
<guigouz> você testou o lxde ?
<jomp16> Sim, ano passado
<jomp16> Fica muuuuito grande a tela, não tem cara de full HD, o driver eh o nvidia-current
<guigouz> pode ser que ele esteja calculando errado o tamanho da tela, tem uns detalhes de configuração no ubuntu que não entendo
<guigouz> umas coisas que só funcionam direito no unity
<jomp16> Mas o Cinnamon pegou de boa a resolucao
<mrgabrielt> Alguém tem last.fm no Ubuntu?
<smashpump> sim
<smashpump> mrgabrielt, o rythimbox tem last.fm imbutido
<mrgabrielt> Smashpum, mas não consigo autenticar.
<mrgabrielt> ela autentica por poucos segundos e logo após, volta a não estar autenticado.
<smashpump> aqui eu to autenticado e to fazendo scroobling normal
<mrgabrielt> :/
<mrgabrielt> PQ será que o meu não?
<smashpump> não sei kra..... aqui eu uso tanto no ubuntu quanto no arch e ta normal
<mrgabrielt> QUe droga
<mrgabrielt> Ele autentica por poucos segundos, mas depois volta a janela avisando que não está mais.
<mrgabrielt> Parece que agora consegui
<mrgabrielt> haha
<smashpump> =D
<smashpump> aproveita e adiciona ai vai =D smashpumpbr
<mrgabrielt> Beleza
<mrgabrielt> tem alguma dica avulsa para um iniciante do Ubuntu? :D
<mrgabrielt> Seu grau de compatibilidade musical com smashpumpbr é BAIXO As músicas que vocês têm em comum incluem Marcelo Jeneci, Engenheiros Do Hawaii, Lobão, Queen e Os Paralamas Do Sucesso.
<smashpump> kkkkk pode crer
<smashpump> mrgabrielt, a dica de uso que eu do e o seguinte use mt.... sem mecher demais no sistema, vc usando o ubuntu mt com o tempo voce vai detectando as necessidades de mexer em algo e vai aprendendo de forma gradual
<mrgabrielt> Certo, obrigado.
<smashpump> mrgabrielt, qual seu last?
<mrgabrielt> mrgabrielt
<mrgabrielt> haha
<smashpump> kkkk ok
<smashpump> mrgabrielt, velho nosso gosto musical e mt incompativel kkkkkk =D vo te adicionar aki ok?
<mrgabrielt> Tá certo!
<mrgabrielt> Minha fase rockeira passou
<mrgabrielt> HAHA
<smashpump> kkkk =D
<mrgabrielt> Talvez em meu last.fm antigo, seríamos super
<mrgabrielt> Estou lendo alguns tutoriais para Ubuntu
<mrgabrielt> tô adorando
<mrgabrielt> Anos ignorante com o Windows
<mrgabrielt> HAHA
<smashpump> kkkkkkk que bom kra ver que voce ta curtindo e ta empolgado
<smashpump> tenho certeza que voce nao vai se arrepender de aprender cada vez mais =D
<mrgabrielt> Como faço para colocar alguns programas que baixei
<mrgabrielt> na aba superior?
<smashpump> unity?
<mrgabrielt> Sim
<mrgabrielt> baixei um programa para ver o clima
<mrgabrielt> mas ele foi para a aba lateral
<mrgabrielt> e não para a superior, como mostra o tutorial.
<smashpump> seila n uso mt o unity =;
<mrgabrielt> o que você usa?
<smashpump> mate =]
<ubuntero> smashpump, a área superior não mostra aplicativos como antes, é necessário colocá-lo em uma "lista branca", mas meu site está fora do ar, tinha os passos lá para te mostrar como fazer
<smashpump> ubuntero, obrigado qnd ficar on o site passa pro mrgabrielt que ele ta em duvida ai o =]
<Tds_MG> Boa tarde. Necessito configurar acesso via VPN no Ubuntu via OpenVPN. No entanto, não obtenho sucesso. Alguém poderia me auxiliar?
<smashpump> axieste alguma alternatica para o unity web player no linux?
<Julinux> Ubuntu 12.04 ou 12.10?
<Julinux> galera, qual a possibilidade de alguém crackear a senha de criptografia da pasta pessoal que a gente escolhe na hora da instalação do ubuntu? tem como alguém crackear essa senha?
<adiaswin> julinux a possibilidade disso acontecer
<Julinux> adiaswin, sim
<adiaswin> isso so pode acontecer se a pessoa que quer quebrar a criptografia seja um expert no assunto
<Julinux> hum', mas dá pra fazer isso remotamente ou só se a pessoa estiver acesso a máquina?
<adiaswin> acredito eu que so se a pessoa tiver acesso a maquina
<Julinux> hum'
<adiaswin> julinux> ainda pensando
<Julinux> não, é que eu estava digitando minha senha correta e não estava passando, então eu reiniciei ai passou
<Julinux> ai fiquei pensando na possibilidade de alguém fazer isso remotamente
<adiaswin> ah entendo
<adiaswin> eu nao coloco criptografia na minha /home nem a pau
<Julinux> pq?
<adiaswin> nao acho confiavel
<adiaswin> tipo eu cotumo compartihar /home com outras distros
<Julinux> hum'
<adiaswin> ai se eu colocasse a criptografia nele teria problema com outras distros e o win
<Julinux> eu criptografo mas uso o one para sincronizar os arquivos, pro caso de dar alguma bronca
<adiaswin> o one ajuda muito mesmo
<adiaswin> mesmo assim eu nao arisco
<Julinux> tipo, você manja de design? tem algum blog?
<adiaswin> eu nao sou so mais um usuario
<adiaswin> (-:
<Julinux> hum, pow eu tava querendo organizar um flisol na minha cidade e criei um blog para divulgar informações sobre o evento
<Julinux> mas eu queria um template legal para o blog, mas esses que encontramos na internet são muito fracos
<adiaswin> verdade
<adiaswin> o colega vitorlobo entende mais sobre o assunto sugiro falar com ele
<vitorlobo> Julinux, busca na net....em faculdades principalmente estudantes de s.i, cc, informatica em geral...e até outros
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  que acho q vc vai conseguir publico pra fazer o evento
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  ou até que alguma faculdade em um final de semana ceda um espaço para tal
<Julinux> uhum, você não tem algum layout ai vitorlobo
<Julinux> vou usar o ubuntu como instalação no flisol
<adiaswin> ow minha net caiu
<Julinux> flisol-capanema.blogspot.com.br
<vitorlobo> Julinux, axo q vc ta indo no caminho errado
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  http://softwarelivre.org se registra la
<vitorlobo> e se informa
<Julinux> já sou registrado, mas quase nem entro =/
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  http://flisol.net/
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  pelo visto vc n pode simplesmente sair fazendo um flisol sem oficializar
<vitorlobo> se nao , nem registro disso terá
<Julinux> uhum, verdade
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  se inscreve como coordenador local
<vitorlobo> isso se ja n tiver aí
<Julinux> não tem, nunca teve um evento de tecnologia nessa cidade que estou pretendendo fazer
<Julinux> =/
<Julinux> fliso.info e flisol.net são a mesma coisa?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  n se chama fliso
<vitorlobo> flisol
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  mas é o mesmo destino pelo visto
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  se complicarem pra fazer o evento
<vitorlobo> vc faz qualquer outra coisa relacionada a SL q ta valendo
<vitorlobo> apesar de que flisol ja tem nome de repercursão
<vitorlobo> entao melhor se informar antes de sair fazendo na louca
<vitorlobo> rs
<odra> oi
<smashpump> odra, oi
<odra> Eu tenho uma pergunta sobre os diretórios linux
<odra> Ql é a diferença entre usr/ e usr/share?
<odra> Eu estou tentando empacotar um jogo que eu fiz, e eu num sei direito se o executavel deve ir em usr/games ou usr/share/games :S
<GordonNerd> ola
<GordonNerd> olha sobre sua pergunta eu acho que é a segunda opção
<odra> :S
<odra> Isso eh tudo mto complicado T___T
<odra> Icones devem ir em usr/share/pixmaps
<odra> Eu preciso de um unico arquivo lançador em um desses bin ou games
<Julinux> vitorlobo, o que é isso?
<Julinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5562328/
<odra> Eu nem sei direito onde que tem que ir o programa de verdade D:
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  sei la
<odra> Julinux: Parecem tuples para ancoras HTML
<odra> Link/texto/alvo
<Julinux> vitorlobo, porque pelo que eu estou vendo é através disso que coloco minha cidade no wiki das cidades brasileiras que vão participar do Flisol
<odra> Ah é
<odra> Formato wikiwiki
<odra> É só colocar o <link da página>|<Nome da cidade>|Alvo
<odra> Alvo é target="_blank" para fazer links abrirem em uma nova tab/janela
<Julinux> certo odra eu só não entendi pq foz do iguaçú, goiania e são paulo
<odra> São cidade n são?
<bub> Olá
<bub> Alguem sabem como criar um pendrive que posso dar boot com ubuntu?
<Marcelo> Alguém do suporte do ubuntu online?
<Marcelo> Deixa eu te perguntar uma coisa
<Marcelo> eu estou querendo instalar a nova versão do ubuntu 14.10
<Marcelo> mas meu computador esta com dificuldade de ler arquivos no boot
<Marcelo> e gostaria de saber como instalar via terminal a partir do arquivo iso que eu baixei no site
<Marcelo> ??
<Marcelo> se tem como fazer esse procedimento
<Marcelo> ??
<Marcelo> E ai, alguém pode me ajudar??
<engemec> Estou procurando informações para instalação do Ubuntu Phone no Galaxy S3.
<paladinn> sim
<guigouz> engemec, acho que ainda não disponibilizaram imagens do ubuntu phone
<guigouz> engemec, acho que o firefox os está disponível
<Julinux> alguém ai ta afim de jogar CS?
<Julinux> http://flisol.info/FLISOL2013/Brasil/Capanema
<odra> n obrigado :/
<Julinux> vitorlobo, ?
<Julinux> Você é organizador de algum Flisol?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  nao
<Kobrakao> opa
<Kobrakao> boa noite
<Kobrakao> como coloco o ubuntu em modo sleep quando fechar o notebook? as vezes programo ate tarde e fecho a tela quando acordo ele ta pegando fogo
<paladinn> vai em configurações / energia bateria
<Kobrakao> e porque o estado da bateria nao aparece na barra ?
<paladinn> depende o window manager que você utiliza, se carregou com essa opção
<Kobrakao> paladinn,  la so tem a opção suspender quando inativo por
<Kobrakao> x minutos
<Kobrakao> paladinn, nao sei qual uso so instalei ubuntu mesmo e so
<Kobrakao> faz uns 2 dias
<Kobrakao> sou usuario linux a pouco tempo
<Kobrakao> 4 meses
<Kobrakao> em media
<Kobrakao> precisava programar em rails hehehe
<Kobrakao> acabei me apaixonando pelo SO
<paladinn> cara, regras do canal
<paladinn> antes de qualquer dúvida, revisa
<paladinn> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<paladinn> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/
<Kobrakao> vc é o dono do canal ?
<paladinn> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao
<paladinn> tem muita, muita dúvida respondida lá
<Kobrakao> desculpa
<paladinn> não tem problema perguntar
<paladinn> fica avontade
<hggdh> Kobrakao: o canal não tem dono, mas tem regras -- veja /topic
<kleberng1990> Alguém ativo que saiba algo sobre problemas com ubuntu 12.04/12.10 e drivers de video?
<paladinn> kleberng1990 o q acontece
<kleberng1990> Inspiron 15r
<kleberng1990> Ubuntu 12.04 instalado(retomei ele pois com o 12.10 ocorria o mesmo problema,instalei o 12.04 por ser LTS para ver se resolvia)
<kleberng1990> Quando tento ativar os drivers proprietarios de video pelo menu de configuração do Ubuntu, há 3 opções...uma acaba inclusive fazendo com que o unity venha no modo 2d
<kleberng1990> as outras 2...bom..se eu ativar,o unity nem sequer funciona
<paladinn> e qual o problema
<kleberng1990> outras vezes que tentei,não lembro se um desses 3 mesmo ou tentando instalar o driver baixando direto da página da AMD, acaba parando de funcionar de vez o ubuntu em modo gráfico,tive de reinstalar(já que não sabia retomar o estado antigo apenas por linha de comando)
<kleberng1990> bom,resumidamente...não consigo utilizar a placa de video plenamente..só consigo usar a experiencia padrão, que ocorre ao instalar o ubuntu do zero sem ativar nenhum driver adicional
<Pirata_da_Rede> boa noite! a todos. :)
<Idsi> Boa!
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-17
<Fernando> Ola
<astroo-> ç-a
<astroo-> ola
<thiagz> ola Fernando Guest31244
<Guest31244> Não estou conseguindo instalar o Ubuntu
<Guest31244> o que eu posso fazer?
<thiagz> no que esta falhando??
<Guest31244> esta falando que e o erro 13
<Guest31244> falta de permissão
<thiagz> putz, desconheço
<Guest31244> meu atual SO e o windows 8
<thiagz> po, ta explicado
<Guest31244> hum
<thiagz> se é um notebook que veio com win8, pior
<Guest31244> e
<thiagz> é novo e veio com o windows 8?
<Guest31244> kkk
<Guest31244> sim
<thiagz> Boot Restrito/DRM
<thiagz> qual o modelo do seu notebook?
<Guest31244> e um dell inspiron 14 2640
<thiagz> tem alguma coisa de comando com dmraid que ajuda nisso
<thiagz> eu ajudei um amigo com um dell inspiron tb, incrivel
<thiagz> é um de boot restrito que ainda tem uma brecha para desativa-lo e rodar outro SO, não é?
<Guest31244> o que ele teve que fazer
<Guest31244> ?
<Guest31244> assim
<thiagz> ele não estava conseguindo instalar tb
<Guest31244> acho que sei como desativar isto
<thiagz> tem um comando sobre dmraid
<Guest31244> se eu desativar ele vai instalar?
<thiagz> tenta esse comando
<thiagz> sudo dmraid -rE /dev/sda
<thiagz> "this worked perfectly on my dell xps 14. the xps 14 just got  delivered today. (5.30.13) i tried the ubuntu OS, opened a terminal,  entered (sudo dmraid -rE /dev/sda) and then continuned the install and it worked like a charm!. thanks!"
<Guest31244> no meu cmd
<thiagz> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525/t/19458199.aspx
<thiagz> no terminal do ubuntu
<Guest31244> assim
<Guest31244> quanda vai instalr?
<thiagz> entao quer dizer que por coincidencia divina eu tive de orientar outro com dell inspiron de windows 8 para instalar ubuntu
<thiagz> seguinte, vai no ubuntu e aplica no terminal aquele comando
<thiagz> sudo dmraid -rE /dev/sda
<thiagz> e ele instalou
<Guest31244> mas e que eu não instalei não deu certo
<thiagz> mas para vc trocar entre um e outro sistema operacional, vc precisara ativar e desativar o boot restrito
<thiagz> então
<thiagz> vc precisa aplciar o comando no seu sda
<thiagz> aplicar
<Guest31244> se eu desativar eu vou conseguir instalar?
<thiagz> desativar o que?
<Guest31244> esse boot restrito
<thiagz> sim, vc já nao tinha desativado para bootar o ubuntu?
<Guest31244> eu não consegui instalra
<Guest31244> mais vou tentar aqui denovo obrigado pela ajuda
<thiagz> mas bootou
<thiagz> nao bootou?
<thiagz> boa sorte
<Guest31244> eu tentei instalar sem reiniciar
<Guest31244> mais obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<D33lTr33> Bom dia a todos!
<BlackFlag> Olá, amigos!
<BlackFlag> Instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 no notebook de uma amiga e não aparece a resolução correta do monitor nas configurações, somente aparecem duas opções 4X3, ou 1024x768, ou 800x600; sendo que a resolução correta é de 1280x800.Aversão do Xorg é 1.13.3. A placade vídeo é esta: SiS M672 FX + SiS 307ELV. Mais informações neste tópico http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=111384.msg617634#msg617634
<BlackFlag> Alguma luz?
<D33lTr33> "BlackFlag" espero que ajude :) http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/aumentar-resolucao/729423/
<BlackFlag> D33lTr33, vou dar uma olhada. Obrigado!
<BlackFlag> Meu xorg.conf deve estar zoado =/
<wesley> Bom dia galera !!!
<wesley> preciso de uma ajuda com criação de disco ou pendrive de boot do ubuntu 13.10
<wesley> tipo criei tanto pendrive de boot quanto um dvd e tal, mas tenho a sensação de não inicializa
<wesley> fica tentando ler e tal a tela fica preta e não inicializa
<hggdh> wesley: o que usaste para criar o pendrive e o DVD?
<D33lTr33> não inicializa nem pelo pen nem pelo dvd?
<wesley> lili usb creator
<wesley> entro no setup do pc e mudo a ordem de boot tudo certinho e tal
<D33lTr33> qual teu sistema atual?
<wesley> win 8 64 bits
<wesley> essa versão do ubuntu é 64 bits também
<D33lTr33> cria a imagem dessa forma  - http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao/140-criando-um-pendrive-de-instalacao-do-ubuntu-13-10
<D33lTr33> vai dar certo ;) - abraço
<wesley> vlw vou tentar
<wesley> obrigado pela dica
<D33lTr33> indo almoçar.......
<BlackFlag> Instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 no notebook de uma amiga e não aparece a resolução correta do monitor nas configurações, somente aparecem duas opções 4X3, ou 1024x768, ou 800x600; sendo que a resolução correta é de 1280x800.Aversão do Xorg é 1.13.3. A placade vídeo é esta: SiS M672 FX + SiS 307ELV. Mais informações neste tópico http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=111384.msg617634#msg617634
<BlackFlag> O que fazer?
<airton1213> como faço intaladas programas no ubuntu, baixado
<airton1213> como faço pra instalar programas no ubuntu
<secnice> i
<secnice> clear
<D33lTr33> apt-get install programa
<D33lTr33> ou aptitude install programa
<D33lTr33> ou central de software ubuntu
<D33lTr33> to de volta :)
<CMar> ols
<CMar> ola
<CMar> boa tarde
<CMar> alguem sabe de algum programa para controlar um laboratório (sala de informatica de uma escola)?
<D33lTr33> "CMar" - Pra restringir acessos??
<Guest27665> boa tarde! sou iniciante e gostaria de saber como instalar o ubuntu
<D33lTr33> "Guest27665" - isso é o que vc precisa :) - bons estudos http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/tutoriais/instalacao
<Guest27665> mais uma pergunta posso instalar o google chome depois  Ubuntu 12.04
<Stockholder> Boa tarde
<Stockholder> alguém aqui trabalha com aws?
<D33lTr33> Stockholder - È exatamente com AWS acho que não mas WS tem.
<Stockholder> tenho uma duvida sobre DNS servidores e etc
<Stockholder> tenho um server com um ip fixo
<Stockholder> tenho vários vhosts la dentro
<Stockholder> que apontam pra vários sites
<Stockholder> ai eu tenho os domínios
<Stockholder> é só fazer o redirecionamento dos domínios pro meu server e ele se encarrega de redirecionar pros sites
<Stockholder> ou tem mais alguma coisa a fazer?
<D33lTr33> isso a nivel de inter ou intra (net)?
<Stockholder> inter mesmo
<Stockholder> fora da intranet
<D33lTr33> se teu server DNS estiver configurado e os vhosts todos conectados e comunicando com o server, basta configurar o DNS no roteador e criar uma rota dentro do roteador apontando para o DNS
<D33lTr33> e o DNS faz todo o resto
<D33lTr33> essa rota tem que ser configurada dentro do roteador que recebe o link direto do provedor
<Stockholder> entendi
<D33lTr33> vlw
<Stockholder> cara soh nao sei configurar server dns :(
<Stockholder> tem algum material que eu possa pesquisar na net a respeito
<Stockholder> ?
<D33lTr33> sistema?? deb ou rpm?
<D33lTr33> Essa configuração ta mole mole - vai dar certo :) http://robertocoval.blogspot.com.br/2012/03/instalando-servidor-dns-no-linux-ubuntu.html
<Limanski> Pensei que o irc tinha morrido
<Limanski> auhiahauihai
<Stockholder> pow valeu ae véio
<Stockholder> consegui configurar
<Stockholder> :)
<D33lTr33> já :0
<D33lTr33> show
<Edi> boa tarde
<Edi> algem pode me ajudar em responder como escolher um linux para um 586 com 512 mb de memoria e hd de 80gb
<secnice> Edi: oloko, ainda existe isso :), o que vc quer fazer nessa maquina?
<Edi> kkkk
<Edi> reliquia
<Edi> quero instalar o sistema
<secnice> para?
<Edi> diversão
<Edi> uso proprio
<secnice> diversão? ou frustração?
<Edi> divesão memso
<Edi> mesmo
<secnice> lamento mais vc vai ter mais frustração do que diversão em um 586 hehehehe
<Edi> vc sabe algum sistema da linux?
<Edi> falaram no ubuntu 8.4
<Edi> mais não achei nenhum link pra acesso
<secnice> tenta o ubuntu 12.10
<Edi> vou ver
<hggdh> não...
<secnice> vc vai querer grafico nessa maquina ou sem X11?
<Edi> sem
<secnice> hggdh: alguma ideia?
<hggdh> 512M de memória principal não será suficiente para rodar X/Unity. Ou é servidor (sem X), ou, talvez, xubuntu/lubuntu
<secnice> true
<secnice> slack pode ser uma boa opção
<secnice> apesar que eu acho que tem um ubuntu 12.10 versão server, eu acho
<Edi> achei um link hosp do japan, sabe se o indioma é br?
<hggdh> Edi: link para o que?
<secnice> eu estou baixando o solaris 11 agora :D
<Edi> qual maquina q vc vai instala o solaris 11
<Edi> qual configuração
<secnice> vou rodar no VB
<secnice> virtualbox
<D33lTr33> cara o lubuntu da pra essa tua configuração ai - interface lxde pesa quase nada ja rodei ela com 256
<D33lTr33> Vlw galera indo pra casa, Jaja me conecto novamente :)
<neritow> pode deixar na máquina o Ubuntu e o Windows?
<b010010001> sim
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<lula-molusko> boa noite pessoal, to precisando de uma ajudinha...  o terminal do meu ubuntu tá travando, quando vou instalar alguma coisa aparece a mesagem "O dpkg foi interrompido, para corrigir o problema tem de correr manualmente 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'"
<lula-molusko> corro manulamente, mais depois de um tempo trava...
<lula-molusko> alguma sugestão?
<astroo-> ola
<siderall> lula-molusko,
<siderall> apt-get install -f
<lula-molusko> siderall  vou tentar esse comando
<lula-molusko> siderall mesma mensagem, o dpkg foi interrompido
<hggdh> lula-molusko: bem, a mensagem de erro diz o que fazer
<lula-molusko> Sim, contudo, como mencionei acima, corro "sudo dpkg --configure -a" e o terminal começa a trabalhar, contudo trava... já esperei um tempão, mais nada
<lula-molusko> alguém?
<mirqui> oi , fala :)
<mirqui> é sobre o seu problema do terminal travando ?
<astroo-> lula-molusko  estou sempre mas nao sei
<TiagoSO> olá, estou tendo problemas para fazer o download do iso do ubuntu
<mirqui> qual problema ?
<TiagoSO> minha coneção é de 25mb mas não estou baixando com menos de 200kbps
<lula-molusko> sim mirqui...  to até pensando em reinstalar
<lula-molusko> vlw astroo
<TiagoSO> existe algum tipo de redução de banda para quem tem conexão acima de 10mb?
<mirqui> vc instalou algum programa antes dele começar a travar ?
<TiagoSO> olá, estou tendo problemas para fazer o download do iso do ubuntu, minha coneção é de 25mb mas não estou baixando com menos de 200kbps existe algum tipo de redução de banda para quem tem conexão acima de 10mb?
<lula-molusko> acho que só o inkscape
<mirqui> tenta desistalar , pode ser este que esteja travando teu tyerminal
<lula-molusko> Blz mirqui
<mirqui> se vc fez tudo ok e ele continua travando
<mirqui> tenta antes de instalar tudo de novo :)
<lula-molusko> é antes de desligar, vou deixar ele meditando aqui...  hehehe
<mirqui> blza , boa sorte :)
<siderall> lula-molusko
<siderall> apt-get remove -f
<siderall> apt-get autoremove
<siderall> apt-get remove
<siderall> apt-get autoclean
<siderall> apt-get clean
<lula-molusko> quando inserir esses comandos? depois da mensagem do dpkg?
<siderall> independente da mensagem
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-18
<D3llTr33> de volta
<thirdday> pessoal quem usa o complemento do firefox chamado facebook messenger? Eu não consigo visualizar as notificações
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Bruno_Diego5> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Bruno_Diego5> eu não consigo instalar o ubuntu 13.10
<Bruno_Diego5> em um notebook antigo
<astroo-> da a descriçao toda do problema
<Bruno_Diego5> ele tem a placa de video Via Chrome9 HC IGP
<Bruno_Diego5> ao dar o boot pelo pen ou por dvd
<Bruno_Diego5> e ao selecionar "instalar ubuntu"
<Bruno_Diego5> ele fica carregando...
<Bruno_Diego5> e de repente apaga tudo
<Bruno_Diego5> pode me ajudar astroo?
<astroo-> nao sei, da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Bruno_Diego5> obrigado astroo vou aguardar
<astroo-> ok
<Bruno_Diego5> alguem?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> Bruno_Diego5  ve o privado
<astroo-> Schoolboy invents computer system  http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/schoolboy-invents-computer-system/article5700785.ece
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tt_> ola
<tt_> meu ubi 13.10 está sem som
<tt_> saída fictícia
<astroo-> ola
<Guest73655> acho a placa na controladora do audio da pulse
<Guest73655> mas nao sai som
<Guest73655> alguem ajuda?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<tsou> como fala "command-line" em portugues?
<D3llTr33> Bom dia a todos
<Lemurian> Boa dia galera !!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<D3llTr33> bos
<D3llTr33> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Myllena_> Helle
<Myllena_> teria como me mandar um cd
<Myllena_> do ubuntu
<Myllena_> ????//?
<Myllena_> Tem?
<D3llTr33> queima um - :) http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<wellyngton> oi
<wellyngton> alguem ai fala portugues ?
<wellyngton> oi
<hggdh> certo. 1 minuto de presença, e adeus. Oy vey
<D3llTr33> oi
<D3llTr33> indo pra casa agora, até mais tarde.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-19
<nhanha> olá , queria poder netender melhor sobre o ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<nhanha> instalei ontem e ele vive cheio de bugs e falhas
<astroo-> diz os problemas todos
<astroo-> e que sistema tnes
<astroo-> tens
<nhanha> ele trava quando abre apartir de uma janela , o firefix deixa de responder constantemente
<astroo-> diz que computador tens
<nhanha> as vezes ele simplesmente trava e manda reiniciar
<nhanha> um notebook , lg s425
<astroo-> o video e amd nao deve ser dai
<nhanha> nao entendi?
<nhanha> >:(
<astroo-> da parte video nao deve ser o problema
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> eu sou portuga
<nhanha> ta bem , eu sou brasileira
<renebarbosa> opa
<renebarbosa> boa noite ai
<nhanha> boa noite
<astroo-> nhanha  ve o privado
<nhanha> >
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> mirqui  ola
<mirqui> oi , como vai você :) ?
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<DRONE1357> Alguem ai ja comprou algum MINI PC ?
<astroo-> mini pc e o que?
<barna> DRONE1357, como assim?
<DRONE1357> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-542024664-mk809-3-mini-pc-android-para-tv-42-quad-core-18ghz2gb-ram-_JM
<DRONE1357> vejamai
<DRONE1357> ai
<astroo-> isso e android
<astroo-> que em alguns casos da ubuntu a meter
<DRONE1357> exato
<DRONE1357> eh o que eu estou tentando fazer agora
<DRONE1357> tentando dar o boot
<astroo-> ok
<dk_millares> boa noite
<barna> kra, ubuntu mesmo eu num tenho certeza, talvez ubuntuphone....
<barna> nunca usei esse "minipc"
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ASUS routers may be showing your personal files to EVERYONE  http://betanews.com/2014/02/18/asus-routers-may-be-showing-your-personal-files-to-everyone/   fora do tema do canal
<DRONE1357> Da pra instalar varios linux, mas estou tendo problema com este modelo exatamente.
<astroo-> pois
<nogali> alguem pode ajudar?
<nogali> por favor alguem
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m para a possivel resposta
<astroo-> mas ja e tarde...
<nogali> preciso de ajudar para instalar o flash
<secnice> nogali: ja perguntou ao google?
<nogali> sim... nada certo.. ao usar o comando sudo vou fazer o download do flash da problema de conectar ao security
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nogali> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nogali> nao funciona
<secnice> nogali: qual OS
<secnice> astroo-: vlw, bom descanso
<astroo-> obrigado
<nogali> ubuntu
<secnice> nogali: ?
<secnice> nogali: qual versão do ubuntu
<nogali> como descubro? sou novo no ubuntu
<nogali> 13.10
<secnice> nogali: okay um instante
<nogali> okay
<secnice> nogali: qual erro que da quando vc instala o flashplugin
<nogali> diz que nao eh possovel fazer o download
<secnice> quao o erro?
<nogali> conectando ao br.archive.ubuntu.com
<nogali> diz q n foi possovel conectar
<secnice> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/como-instalar-o-flash-player-no-ubuntu-13-10/
<nogali> impossivel resolver security.ubuntu.com
<secnice> nogali: vc deu um sudo apt-get update
<nogali> sim
<secnice> olha o link ai
<dk_millares> nao tem como errar =)
<nogali> deu erro
<nogali> nao existe
<secnice> o que que não existe meu fio
<secnice> seja mais especifico
<secnice> copia e cola o erro todo
<secnice> dk_millares: qual X vc usa ai?
<dk_millares> no playground to sem x
<dk_millares> e onde to agora nao eh linux nao
<dk_millares> unix
<dk_millares> xquartz
<secnice> xquartz é o nome do unix que vc ta rodando?
<dk_millares> nao secnice, era so brincadeira
<dk_millares> to num osx aqui
<secnice> lol
<dk_millares> to tenho usado linux no raspberry
<dk_millares> raspbian secnice
<nogali> error is not recoverable exiting now
<dk_millares> eu entrava nesse canal ha mto tempo, e agora vou iniciar umas experiencias com lubuntu pra ver oq da
<secnice> dk_millares: que dahora
<secnice> eu queroooooo
<secnice> to loco pra brincar com rasperypi
<dk_millares> esses dias testei uma imagem de um redhat pra arm, redsleeve
<dk_millares> mas eu acostumei bem com o debian, apt e tal secnice
<dk_millares> nao ta tao caro mais, o meu eh velho, de 256M ainda
<secnice> sera que ja tem de 1GB acho que ja né
<secnice> 512 eu sei que tem
<dk_millares> nogali: ta bem facil pelo site do edvaldobrito
<dk_millares> acho q vai demorar secnice, pq o foco eh baixo custo ne
<dk_millares> secnice: pq perguntou qual X eu tava?
<secnice> pq eu to no fluxbox agora
<secnice> to configurando o conky ha 2 dias no fluxbos
<secnice> fluxbox, ta mtoooo loco aqui :D
<nogali> eu sei dk_millares fiz passo a passo mas n ta indo
<dk_millares> nao sei como ta o flux hj
<dk_millares> mas eu curtia openbox com tint2
<dk_millares> era lindo!
<secnice> ta bommmm
<secnice> ta bem parecido
<dk_millares> procura port tint2 pra ver
<secnice> com o openbox
<secnice> é um WM?
<dk_millares> nogali: tenta entao pelo download da adobe
<dk_millares> eh a barra somente
<nogali> ok
<dk_millares> mas é mto configuravel
<dk_millares> bonita mesmo
<secnice> nogali: instala o Windows
<dk_millares> ja por padrao
<secnice> heheheh
<dk_millares> tbm nao vamos desanima-lo ne
<secnice> hehehe, vou ver esse tint2
<dk_millares> sim
<dk_millares> mas com flux nem vira mto
<dk_millares> pq ja tem a barra e tal ne
<nogali> n vou desistir
<dk_millares> issoai nogali
<secnice> dk_millares: legalzinho, da pra por emcima?
<secnice> no top
<dk_millares> opa
<dk_millares> tem uns confs la
<dk_millares> bem intuitivos
<dk_millares> de onde vai ficar
<dk_millares> top, bot e tal
<secnice> nao acho os settings
<secnice> what tha heck
<secnice> vc conhece o conky né
<dk_millares> sim
<dk_millares> um pouco
<secnice> o meu ta bem loco, qual irc vc usa ai?
<dk_millares> to com o limechat
<dk_millares> bem simplao msm
<dk_millares> do jeito q eu gosto
<dk_millares> nao eh um irssi tbm
<dk_millares> mas eh bem minimo
<dk_millares> tem dois projetos de irc q gostei em linux
<dk_millares> novos
<dk_millares> um é o sushi, tem modo texto e grafico.
<dk_millares> outro é o hexchat
<dk_millares> esse ta bem bonito secnice, e tem pra windows tbm
<secnice> ja ouviu falar no weechat?
<dk_millares> sim
<dk_millares> bonito tbm
<dk_millares> o bitchx voltou ne
<dk_millares> o wee é mto da hr
<secnice> eu to com weechat, eu to tentando tirar um screenshot desse fluxbox mais ta dificil hehehe
<secnice> vou ver se eu consigo para passar o link
<secnice> ehehe
<secnice> ficou completao
<dk_millares> tira pelo comando scrot
<dk_millares> no terminal ;)
<secnice> consegui, ta mto loco
<dk_millares> =D
<secnice> as fontes nao ficaram muito boa, mais da pra ter uma ideia, vou fazer um upload
<dk_millares> ok
<dk_millares> secnice: vou nessa cara, vlw
<dk_millares> flw
<D3llTr33> BOM DIA A TODOS
<r13n> bom dis
<r13n> dia
<Marcos__> Saudações
<Marcos__> Quero ver como posso receber um cd de instalação do UBUNTU, pois trabalho em um projeto social para uma comunidade carente em Santa Catarina
<Marcos__> Já trabahei com o sistema linux
<Marcos__> Ubunto
<Marcos__> UBUNTU
<Marcos__> pois ele tem um programa para trabalhar com crianças o educacional
<Marcos__> Algume pode me ajudar
<Marcos__> ola
<Marcos__> meu e-mail para contato: marcos.megaitj@gmail.com
<Marcos__> grato
<Marcos__> Quero ver Como POSSO receber hum cd de instalaçao fazer UBUNTU, POIs Trabalho los hum Projeto parágrafo sociais UMA Comunidade carente los Santa Catarina
<D3llTr33> <Bom dia Marcos>
<Leo123> Preciso configurar meu dell 4030 gasta muita bateria. Algum software em questao?
<D3llTr33> "Leo123" - o consumo de energia de um notebook está relacionado a exigencia de hardware, ou seja(quanto mais processamento o sistema solicita para o hardware pais energia o sistema vai gastar)
<D3llTr33> "Leo123" - é como o corpo humano - exercicios mais leves gastamos menos energia
<D3llTr33> então nesse caso quanto mais leve o sistema - menos processamento é exigido, consequentemente, menor é o gasto de energia :)
<hggdh> Ubuntu-BR: por favor, conserte tua conexão (está timing out a cada 15 minutos, mais ou menos)
<Tiago_> boa tarde! estou com problemas para criar boot pelo pendrive do ubuntu 13.10
<Tiago_> alguém sabe como crio boot pelo pen drive do ubuntu? pq está dando erro em reconhecer boot
<Stockholder> Boa tarde pessoal
<Stockholder> alguem aqui manja de rewrite do apache?
<Stockholder> eu tenho uma url subdominio.dominio.com.br
<Stockholder> queria fazer ele virar www.dominio.com.br/nomequalquer
<Stockholder> :)
<Rodrigol> Olá, gostaria como anda a questão de drives no ubuntu, quero instalar na minha máquina, mas se for com drives genéricos prefiro não instalar
<hggdh> Ubuntu-BR: fix your connection, then ping me.
<eduardo> Boa tarde!
<eduardo> Gostaria de resolver uma questão. Não consigo rodar vídeos no youtube
<eduardo> Estou usando o Ubuntu 12.04
<eduardo> ainda existe lag?
<hggdh> blah
<eduardo> vixe, que briga1
<hggdh> não houve briga. Apenas uma conexão ruim
<eduardo> Ah
<hggdh> bem, houve uma briga, entre eu e o keyboard. Mas, eventualmente, eu ganhei
<eduardo> hehe
<hggdh> eduardo: para registro, aqui funciona (you-tube)
<eduardo> ah
<eduardo> pois então, minha máquina é um amd x athlon +2400
<eduardo> xp 2400
<eduardo> só rodo vídeos que estão na pasta de vídeos
<eduardo> no navegador não. Baixei o flash
<eduardo> e nada
<eduardo> se lembro bem, segui a orientação de Barna, instalei a versão 12.04 LTS e aparentemente está bom.
<eduardo> Portanto, agradeço aqui a superação do medo devido ao empurrão de Barna ao precipício.
<barna> :)
<barna> eduardo, o q acontece quando vc tenta rodar videos do youtube?
<eduardo> o espaço do video no navegador é branco. As vezes aparece a mãozinha do rato.
<eduardo> paata
<eduardo> ou seja, nada aparece. só as bolinhas do download helper
<eduardo> nas configurações de sistema, não identifica o gráfico
<barna> ok, eu num lembro bem como faz, eu instalo ubuntu quase todo dia e ja faço isso no automatico.....
<barna> 1seg
<barna> eduardo, tenta instalar os pacotes flashplugin-installer e ubuntu-restricted-extras, acho q resolve
<barna> se eu tiver falando bobagem, me corrijam por favor
<eduardo> instalei um flash, mas não sei qual foi
<eduardo> não sei se isto é um kde ou gnome ou x
<barna> não entendi eduardo
<eduardo> sei que existem vários linux, e cada um tem um kernel
<eduardo> gnome é um deles, certo?
<eduardo> e aí aparecem alguns aplicativos e pede-se a escolha da versão do kernel.
<barna> gnome, kde etc são interfaces graficas pra usar a distribuição linux
<barna> a distribuição q vc ta usando é a ubuntu e a interface grafica padrão do ubuntu apartir da versão 11.04 é o unity
<eduardo> o que acontece se instalar um aplicativo cuja versão não é um unity? vai rodar?
<barna> eduardo, vc tem q quebrar esse paradigma de ir num site e baixar um programa, no mundo ubuntu vc só vai fazer isso em casos estritamente especificos
<eduardo> entendi
<barna> 99,9% dos programas vc vai achar na central de programas, se não tiver, 98% das vezes existe um repositorio que vc pode inserir na central de programa p/ baixar/instalar o programa
<eduardo> pois é, estou acostumado com vários softwares que não sei quais são os correspondentes no mundo ubuntu
<eduardo> por exemplo, preciso sincronizar arquivos que estão no pendrive com a pasta de documentos
<barna> se houver um caso muito especifico onde vc realmente precise baixar o programa por fora, procure a versão debian, pois o ubuntu é um linux baseado no linux debian.
<barna> eduardo, vamos tentar resolver o problema do youtube primeiro?
<eduardo> tem um software de música, que faz sequenciamento de notas musicais, e há gêneros musicais, jazz, bossa, rock, etc
<eduardo> eu já instalei o flash e agora está instalando o restricted ubuntu
<barna> massa
<eduardo> o flash já havia instalado outro dia, não foi suficiente
<barna> eduardo, pra musica eu prefiro o audacity mas o rhythmbox (q ja vem instalado) faz isso tb.
<eduardo> Já ouviu falar do band in a box? ele é um sequenciador
<barna> eduardo, como q vc instalou o flahs?
<eduardo> baixei na página do adobe
<eduardo> aliás, foi no sinaptic
<barna> eduardo, ok, apaga ele e instala o flashplugin-installer
<eduardo> o flashplugin-installer baixei no sinaptic outro dia
<eduardo> o da adobe não sei onde está
<barna> eduardo, massa, aki ele sempre funcionou
<eduardo> esse gatilho pós instalação do ubuntu restricted demora
<barna> demora.....
<barna> eduardo, qual programa vc usava pra sincronizar pendrive?
<barna> nunca usei nada pra isso, só ctrl+c / ctrl+v
<eduardo> tenho que entrar no windows pra isso
<eduardo> não dá pra usar ctrl + c
<barna> como não?
<eduardo> são muitos arquivos, são processados em máquinas diferentes e em datas diferentes
<barna> ok
<barna> tendi
<eduardo> senão a versão antiga apaga a alterada
<eduardo> deu problema aqui no ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<eduardo> coloquei pra executar a ação agora, abriu uma telinha preta e depois ela sumiu
<eduardo> não vi o que ocorreu lá
<barna> eduardo, v se é isso q vc procura http://infomathdex.wordpress.com/informatica/grsync/
<eduardo> este grsync é um bom começo
<eduardo> na verdade, o que acontece? quando há conflito de arquivos, o que tenho demonstra graficamente qual escolha preciso fazer
<eduardo> vou ver se este grsync faz iss
<eduardo> isso
<eduardo> nossa, está instalando fontes até agora
<eduardo> no terminal
<eduardo> Barna, reiniciei o mozilla. O que ocorre no youtube é uma exposição de menos de um segundo da tela preta e depois fica branco, mas a mãozinha permanece.
<barna> q estranho......
<barna> eduardo, da uma checada no sinaptic qual o flash q vc instalou
<eduardo> usb-modeswitch-data
<eduardo> ubuntu restricted extras
<eduardo> flashplugin-instaler, versão 11.2.202.33
<eduardo> usb-modeswitch
<eduardo> browser plugin gnash
<eduardo> gnash
<eduardo> gnash common
<eduardo> libquvi scripts
<eduardo> libquvi7
<eduardo> são estes
<eduardo> adobe mesmo não está instalado, como estou vendo aqui
<eduardo> aliás, retifico, procurando a palavra adobe tem alguns plugins sim
<barna> desculpa, reunião de emergencia, to de volta
<eduardo> :)
<barna> q estranho, aki ta funfando 100%
<eduardo> aqui só funciona fora do navegador
<eduardo> no software de video
<barna> manda um print pra mim
<eduardo> como se faz isso?
<eduardo> deu uma mudança agora, desativei algumas extensões no navegador, tipo quictime, divx
<eduardo> e agora a tela preta do video aparece no youtube, e pede instalação de adobe
<eduardo> como se manda um print? print de qual tela?
<barna> pensando aki como resolver isso......
<barna> acho q o print agora num é mais tão importante
<eduardo> o shockwave tá dando conflito
<eduardo> aí o print do youtube
<barna> manda pelo 2shared
<eduardo> to mandando aqui pelo xchat mesmo, não recebe?
<eduardo> o 2shared é um site?
<barna> tenta mandar d novo
<barna> sim um site, 2shared.com
<eduardo> pode receber, tá no xchat
<barna> sempre da erro esse trem
<eduardo> tem nada demais não, só a tela do vídeo preta informando que é necessário baixar o plugin do adobe flash
<eduardo> mas o shockwave e outros estão impedindo de esta tela preta do vídeo aparecer
<arimura> hello world
<barna> eduardo, tenta dar uma pesquisada no google, mas pelo pouco q li teria q des-instalar e re-instalar.
<barna> eduardo, https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=shockwave&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=ctrl&ei=GQ4FU6XEFc2X8Qb4rICICg&gws_rd=cr#channel=fs&q=shockwave%20flash%20error%20ubuntu
<barna> hello arimura
<eduardo> desinstalar o que?
<eduardo> a página do adobe pede pra escolher a versão do linux
<barna> eduardo, se não tiver ubuntu vai em debian
<eduardo> veja só
<eduardo> tarz
<eduardo> yum
<eduardo> apt
<barna> manda o link da pagina ai
<eduardo> rpm
<eduardo> http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/
<YokoBR> e ae galere
<YokoBR> aqui... não tão ligado a ubuntu, mas... Tenho um servidor NAS da seagate.. Alguém aí já tentou backupear ou sincronizar o NAS com Google Drive ou outro sistema do tipo?
<barna> boas YokoBR
<barna> eduardo, apt
<YokoBR> o servidor NAS da seagate roda linux...
<eduardo> barna, este endereço precisa de um aplicativo para ser aberto
<barna> to vendo aki, 1 seg
<YokoBR> Talvez um serviço que acessasse o NAS via ftp e copiasse todos os dados
<barna> eduardo, eu não recomendo esse tipo de instalação, vc poderia tentar instalar o pacote adobe-flashplugin pelo synaptic
<eduardo> vou lá no synaptic
<barna> YokoBR, desculpe eu num sei, espere um pouco p/ ver se alguem responde
<barna> YokoBR, talvez no ##networking-br eles possam te ajudar
<david1992> boa tarde como vfaço pra conectar um motorola moto g no ubuntu 13.10
<barna> david1992, nunca fiz com motorola, só com samsung, aki é plugar e ser feliz
<barna> david1992, o q acontece ai quando vc pluga?
<david1992> nada e como se nao reconhecesse
<barna> esse motorola é android?
<david1992> sim
<YokoBR> david1992, pluga, vai no moto g, vai aparecer uma notificação do usb conectado, pressiona a notificação, clica em "Ativar dados etc etc etc"
<barna> david1992, qual versão do android?
<david1992> ja fiz isso mais no pc nao aparece nada
<YokoBR> ja deve ter aparecido, abre o nautilus aí e olha se não tá à esquerda
<david1992> ai tava navegando na rede procurando respostas e diz q tem q instalar um pacote mais nao consegui instalar
<YokoBR> vai ficar um nome meio bizarrinho
<david1992> 4.4.2
<david1992> YokoBr nao ta la nao
<eduardo> barna, preciso resolver outra coisa aqui, o assunto vai ser para outro dia
<eduardo> obrigado pela atenção, até a próxima
<eduardo> fui
<david1992> Alguma sugestao barna?
<barna> david1992, o q o YokoBR não funcionouw
<barna> ?
<david1992> ele falou q tava em arquivo mais nao ta la
<barna> 4.4.2 uso mtp, o meu samsung tb, teoricamente na versão 13.10 ja deveria rodar sozinho. eu uso o 12.04 ai tem 2 soluções.
<barna> david1992, o q vc ja leu? vc falow q tinha q instalar um programa....
<david1992> sim um tam de moto4lin
<david1992> mais nao deu certu
<barna> david1992, http://choorucode.com/2013/12/23/how-to-mount-moto-g-on-ubuntu-using-mtp/
<david1992> sera pq eu atualizei hj para essa versao?
<barna> david1992, eu resolvi o meu problema instalando o app usb mass storage enabler no meu galaxy
<barna> ai o ubuntu identifica ele como um "pendrive"
<david1992> vou ver esse que vc me mandou anteriormente barna
<barna> até onde eu sei era pro 13.04~13.10 conectarem automaticamente em mtp
<barna> mas..... nunca testei essas versões
<david1992> blza
<david1992> nao deu ceto acho q nao tou acertando
<david1992> depois vou levar no meu amigo q entende um pouco mais
<david1992> kkkkkk
<david1992> obrigado barna pela ajuda
<david1992> ate a proxima
<alexforge> sou novo nisto nao consegui configurar o som
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rondonia> olá pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<rondonia> alguém com um bom material sobre roteamento, iptalbes???
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<cyanoroma> mirqui-> Boa-noite!
<mirqui> blza :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-20
<mirqui> boa noite ;)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ;) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<Guest2214> opa
<Guest2214> tranquilo pessoal ?
<Rener> alguem me ajuda?
<astroo-> ola
<Rener> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Rener> ok
<Rener> usso win8 num amd, gostaria de saber, se estalar o ubuntu se ela vai esquentar menos... e se realmente linux e mais leve@
<astroo-> e de longe mais leve
<astroo-> mas o linux e bem diferente
<astroo-> usa o livecd do ubuntu e ve se da bem
<astroo-> sem instalar
<Rener> sim quanto a isso eu sei, estou e de saco cheio da temperatura do not
<astroo-> podes comprar 1 dessipador para abase dele
<Rener> eu tenho um de doi coolers e nao da!
<astroo-> e nao esta sujo por dentro?
<astroo-> com po
<Rener> mandei limpar e passar pasta e etc
<astroo-> o win8 adora "comer" ram por exemplo
<Rener> ta dando 52 graus com win8
<Rener> sim muitaa
<astroo-> isso depende do cpu se esta normal ou nao
<astroo-> na amd diz o que e normal
<Rener> normal de amd e 60 ne, 50 ainda ta um pouco baixo
<Rener> mais, queria mesmo e poupar ram, e etc...
<Rener> fica tenso
<astroo-> depende do cpu
<astroo-> varia muito
<Rener> entendi o meu e um dois nucleos que ver
<Rener> turion 64 x2
<astroo-> depende de n coisas
<astroo-> a amd.com tem a tabela de todos
<Rener> vou olhar calma ae
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Fabio_> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Fabio_> baixei o Ubuntu x64 e o x32 gravei no cd mas ele n buta
<Fabio_> e depois exclui minhas partiçao com o win xp  mas ele s da erro
<hggdh> cd
<WELLINGTON> boa tarde pessoal
<WELLINGTON> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10 no meu pc com processador core i5
<WELLINGTON> 64 bits
<WELLINGTON> so que nao encontro a versao adequada so tem amd64!
<WELLINGTON> alguem pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> sigh. AMD64 é o nome genérico para plataformas 64-bits compatíveis com Intel.
<cleberagui> eu baixei a virtua box alguem poderia me dizer como instala ? eu uso ubuntu 13.04
<hggdh> cleberagui: por que não usar o VB que temos nos repositórios?
<cleberagui> hggdh pode ser qualquer um que emule um sistema android
<Demolidor> VB (y)
<hggdh> não uso android, não sei dizer
<Demolidor> licensed: :c)
<cleberagui> ah ok
<cleberagui> :/
<licensed> Demolidor, opa =D
<licensed> boa tarde a todos
<Demolidor> boa tarde amigo licensed :c)
<licensed> wtf????? esses clones ai
<RafaelRafaelRafa> oi
<Demolidor> tem que ver isso ai :c\
<Eli> eaeee
<Administrador_> ashdhasdua
 * hggdh começa a prestar atenção
<amanda_> ooi
<alvaro> tenho duvida em instalar o ubuntu, alguem pode auxiliar?
<Administrador_> Oi
<alvaro> amanda_, vc pode me auxiliar
<Administrador> .
<Administrador> ...
<hggdh> Administrador: respeite as regras do canal
<bertti> beleza
<Demolidor> clone auxiliando clone é primeira vez
<Demolidor> :cx
<Lucas_> berti...
<hggdh> Demolidor: pode muito bem serem vários usando o mesmo IP público (isto é, damos uma chance)
<Destruidor> il
<Demolidor> dificil... :c)
<Demolidor> ai combinaram de entrar tudo no canal né? hehehe... tá certo.
<hggdh> Demolidor: concordo, mas assume-se inocencia é prova em contrário
<Eli_> Olá Bob
<hggdh> Demolidor: pense escola
<Demolidor> -,-' tsc...
<Rafaellisot> WTF?
<hggdh> Rafaellisot: respeite as regras do canal
<hggdh> bem, a chance foi dada. agora, para voltarem a falar no canal terão de explicarem-se comigo.
<hggdh> alvaro_: sem problemas. Mas estão todos muted aqui. Sugiro que eles também aprendam a ler as regras do canal.
<hggdh> Bertti: um dos administradores do canal
<CyL> 177.75.144.105 é um IP de São Miguel do Oeste, uma cidadezinha de Santa Catarina de 35 mil habitantes. Não acredito que isso seja um uso coletivo.
<hggdh> CyL: pode não ser. Mas temos que considerar a possibilidade. Como nada fizeram além de poluir o canal (e eu os /mute por conta disto), não vejo maiores problemas.
<CyL> hggdh: Certamente, apenas verifiquei que a situação é curiosa.
<hggdh> CyL: se, de facto, forem alunos, não houve maior problema (e, talvez, tenham aprendido que existem regras). Se não forem alunos, ainda assim não houve grande impacto.
<hggdh> CyL: também tinha verificado -- mas não tinha idéia de tamanho
<x_root> bom, alguém aqui que tbm tenha windows (não precisa gostar :P) pode tirar uma duvida sobre o linux? (lol)
<x_root> costumava taggear as imagens no windows (pelo próprio), é possivel fazer isso no ubuntu?
<x_root> colocar tags/"marcas" nas fotos, de preferencia de um modo que eu possa passar as fotos e elas possam ter as marcas lidas entre ambos os ambientes?
<Thiago_MB> Boa tarde a todos
<Thiago_MB> é impressão minha ou os servidores do ubuntu estão congestionados?
<Thiago_MB> estou tendo dificuldades com atualizações aqui ...
<Thiago_MB> alguém mais está tendo o mesmo problema?
<oskarsom> topazio é derivado ubuntu :
<Thiago_MB> oi ...
<Thiago_MB> boa noite a todos
<Thiago_MB> é só comigo está havendo alguma instabilidade nos repositórios do ubuntu
<Thiago_MB> ao dar o comando apt-get update aqui está dando muitos erros ... alguém com esse problema parecido?
<Thiago_MB> estou tendo isso em 4 maquinas ... já a alguns dias ...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<thirdday> Pessoal eu estou usando o Geary mail e não consigo usar o recurso de autocomplementação do endereço
<thirdday> eu uso o GEary mail 0.4.3
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> thirdday  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mirqui> thirdday , pelo que vc falou , acho que tem que ir em configurações e ver o que tem de errado
<mirqui> não uso esse serviço de email
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-21
<Adrianoac> preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Adrianoac> tenho ubuntu bootavel no meu pen drive e ele não entra no meu notebook e a instalação pelo windows da um error bem no final da instalação e da copia dos arquivos
<Adrianoac> caramba mil e trocentos nego no chat e ngm pra ajudar
<astroo-> eu nao sei...
<xGrind> alguem ja usou apt-build ?
<maicon> ola
<astroo-> ola
<maicon> estou querendo instalar o ubuntu no lugar do seven e nao estou conseguindo
<maicon> tem como me ajudar
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> Adobe releases emergency Flash update amid new zero-day drive-by attacks   http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/02/adobe-releases-emergency-flash-update-amid-new-zero-day-drive-by-attacks/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<D3llTr33> Bom dia a todos
<Visitante> Olá... Eu gostaria de saber se devo utilizar ubuntu em minha empresa?
<Visitante> Queria saber se nele é possível programar, gerenciar redes/ servidores, e etc?
<YagoErnandes> é
<leandro_> pessoal, bom dia!
<leandro_> meu ubuntu volta para  uma configuracao estranha toda vez que eu reinicio
<leandro_> o teclado para de funcionar acentuação etc....
<leandro_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<leandro_> toda vez que eu logo preciso rodar sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration e escolher as opções para só dai ele volta ao normal
<leandro_> alguem sabe me dizer o que pode ser????
<Julinux> leandro_, muda pra fedora 20, o Ubuntu não é mais Linux
<leandro_> kkkk
<leandro_> serio
<leandro_> o que  houve com o ubuntu?
<leandro_> tinha tempo que eu não usava....
<Julinux> Mudou muito, e está muito instável
<Julinux> Haha'
<Julinux> depois do unity
<ubuntero> Julinux, instável para você, não tenho nenhuma instabilidade aqui há anos
<ubuntero> em vários computadores, não 2 ou 3
<Julinux> ubuntero, Cara, está instável sim, ainda ontem eu tava usando o ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Julinux> eu rodei o comando service networking restart
<Julinux> ai depois disso pronto, não prestou mais
<ubuntero> Julinux, uma experiência não pode falar pelo geral
<Julinux> já é vários dias que eu venho lutando com isso, já reportei o bug várias vezes pra cannonical, e no 13.10 isso continua
<Julinux> em todos os computadores que eu uso e rodei o o unity o service networking restart trava o lightdm
<ubuntero> Julinux, provavelmente um problema bem específico, trabalho com parque de 200 máquinas sem nada disso
<ubuntero> Julinux, você fez bem em relatar o bug, agora é continuar aguardando pela solução
<ubuntero> Julinux, tem o link do bug aí?
<Julinux> Cara, acredito está no meu launchpad
<ubuntero> leandro_, entrei depois que você postou a sua dúvida ou problema, pode repetir?
<Julinux> ubuntero, dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration dele fica perdendo as configrações
<leandro_> é eu tenho q rodar sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<leandro_> toda vez que logo no  ubuntu 13.10
<leandro_> meu notebook é pt-br com ç
<leandro_> e alt-gr na direita
<ubuntero> leandro_, deixa eu dar uma pesquisada aqui, um minuto
<leandro_> ja dei uma googlaaadaaa
<leandro_> boa viu....
<ubuntero> leandro_, veja se esta solução funciona http://askubuntu.com/questions/362973/keyboard-layout-switches-to-english-each-time-i-reboot
<ubuntero> leandro_, básicamente, clica no ícone do teclado, vai em configuração de entrada de texto e marca a opção "Permitir fontes diferentes para cada janela" e "novas janelas usam a fonte padrão"
<leandro_> Configurando pela interface gráfica eu nunca consigo achar o layout correspondente ao meu teclado...
<ubuntero> pelo que me descreveu é o brasil padrão
<ubuntero> Português (Brasil, nativo)
<leandro_> bom vou testar...
<leandro_> consegui  fazer a dica e aparentemente  resolveu.... vou reiniciar para ver se funcionou....
<leandro_> ubuntero, valew pela dica
<ubuntero> leandro_, fico no aguardo para saber se funcionou
<Guest3367> ubuntero, funcionou sim.... estabilizou o teclado, ç ão é á é í ó ú normal
<ubuntero> Guest3367, blz, muito obrigado pela confirmação
<Guest3367> Valew
<Guest3367> a solução foi bem simples.... eu não havia imaginado....
<ubuntero> Guest3367, um bom canal para procurar essas cosias é o askubuntu, só tem que ser em inglês
<Guest3367> a tradução está meio pobre e e pouco intuitiva....
<Guest3367> é vou passar a bisbilhotar diariamente isto
<Guest3367> ubuntero, você faz o q da vida?
<ubuntero> Guest3367, analista de redes e infra
<pairossi> salve galera!!!!
<D3llTr33> salve
<YagoErnandes> Eae!
<pairossi> pessoal, to instalando o BaseOffice para criar um banco de dados específico para minha empresa. O que me dizem? Seria o melhor?
<pairossi> Desculpem-me, nao posso esperar pela resposta dos amigos, preciso sair.
<pairossi> Abraços....
<webfox> olá galera!
<webfox> Estou com este mesmo problema no Ubuntu 13.10 Server : http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Erro-ao-fazer-update-Ubuntu-1304-para-1310
<webfox> Será que alguém poria me dar uma luz por favor?
<magnific> webfox, vai em Programas e atualizações... dps altere Servidor - Brasil para Servidor - Principal
<webfox> magnific: estou usando server
<magnific> hm
<webfox> acho que meu problema era falta de DNS
<fabiomac> Boa tarde a todos!!!
<webfox> Alguém já passou por isso usando Ubuntu Server : https://gist.github.com/rafaelbellini/9142358 ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<webfox> Olá pessoal!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<webfox> Sou novo por aqui e estou enfrentnado maiores dificuldades em fazer funcionar um Ubuntu Server rodando em uma VM dentro do Ubuntu 13.10. Será que alguém poderia me dar uma mãozinha com isso por favor?
<webfox> mirqui: tudo certo!
<mirqui> blza , tbm sou novo nisso
<astroo-> webfox  ola
<webfox> astroo-: ola!
<mirqui> o hghhg é mais esperiente , e hoje ele não está
<webfox> rapaz.. leve uma surra hoje tentando fazer isso funcionar.
<mirqui> experiente
<webfox> acho que estou com algum problema em relação ao DNS mas agora me dei por conta que nem o ping direto para IPs está funcionando.
<webfox> mirqui: e quando será que ele vai estar por aqui?
<mirqui> ele geralmente sempre está a esta hora
<mirqui> dns não é muito importante , põe no manusal ou default
<mirqui> acho que deve resolver
<mirqui> vc usa algum dns específico
<webfox> é que tou rodando o server
<webfox> uso o do Google, normalemnte, ou da GVT nos piores dias.
<mirqui> usa o norton
<mirqui> ele proteje de phishing
<webfox> o que é o norton?
<mirqui> da symantec
<webfox> mas eu não estou conseguindo instalar nada por enquanto.
<mirqui> o número agora não lenbro
<webfox> norton para ubuntu?
<mirqui> sim , no caso é só o dns
<webfox> nossa.. não sabia dessa. achei que o norton já havia morrido.
<mirqui> tem tbm da comodo
<mirqui> google
<webfox> pior que não estou conseguindo instalar nada por dentro.
<mirqui> o da google é 8.8.8.8
<mirqui> não sei se está ativo
<webfox> 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<mirqui> faz tempo que não uso ele
<mirqui> uso padrão
<mirqui> e de vez em quando da symantec
<webfox> qual o DNS do Norton?
<mirqui> não lenbro
<mirqui> procura no google
<mirqui> dns symantec
<webfox> Não sei porque acontece Broken Pipe entre um cliente e meu servidor (Ubuntu Server) quando uso ssh.
<mirqui> tem da comodo tbm , os dois symantec e comodo dão uma camada de proteção
<omelete> usa aquele dns br
<omelete> google tá fora daqui
<webfox> Nossa, tem para segurança, outro para segurança pornografia e outro para Segurança, Pornografia e "Hostis à Família"
<webfox> Legal, não sabia dessa!
<webfox> Valeu pela dica !
<mirqui> :) , tranquilo
<webfox> eu tou conseguindo pingar o google..
<mirqui> é um ping alto
<webfox> o ping do norton está perdendo 90% dos pacotes
<mirqui> não é sua máquina ?
<webfox> dns br é o do registro?
<mirqui> não sei
<hggdh> webfox: primeiro, o DNS server do Google funciona, e muito bem; segundo, existem vários outros. Terceiro, uso VMs debaixo do Linux, e não tenho problemas.
<webfox> hggdh: qual flavour vc usa?
<hggdh> ubuntu 14.04
<webfox> hggdh: beta? para host e client a mesma versão?
<webfox> e qual a marca da sua VM?
<webfox> VirtualBOX?
<hggdh> webfox: kvm. Mas ainda tenho, em algum lugar, um WinXP sob o VB
<hggdh> webfox: sim, beta, para host, e clientes em várias versões do Ubuntu (inclusive 14.04)
<webfox> hggdh: kvm?
<hggdh> sim
<webfox> hggdh: será melhor que a virtualBox?
<hggdh> webfox: <shrug/>. Eu prefiro -- VB é da Oracle, e nem tudo é disponível/open source. KVM é parte oficial do Linux
<webfox> hggdh: e como faço para instalar ela?
<webfox> estou com algum problema com a rede do meu Ubuntu Server.
<webfox> Tenho que restartar a rede para conectar via ssh de tempos em tempos.
<webfox> Como consigo ver o log dos erros?
<hggdh> webfox: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-virt virt-manager virt-viewer virtinst
<hggdh> webfox: /usr/log/messages. Mais provável é que a sessão SSH esteja timing out.
<hggdh> er. /var/log/syslog
<hggdh> ugh. De onde veio /usr/log/messages, não sei. Freudian slip.
<webfox> hggdh: opa, desculpe estava jantando. ok, valeu. já vou instalar. :)
<YagoErnandes> boa noite galera!
<astroo-> ola
<YagoErnandes> preciso de uma ajudinha, rs
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-22
<YagoErnandes> seguinte, eu tava tentando alterar o atalho do Cairo Dock para desligar (que antes era Ctrl+F12) e cliquei para alterar e pressionei o que eu queria (Ctrl+Alt+F12) então quando eu pressionei o sistema apagou e quando reiniciei só ficou com uma tela preta
<YagoErnandes> então eu pressionei Ctrl+Alt+F1 e ele exibiu um terminal, loguei nele e executei o comando startx (uso no BackTrack para iniciar a interface gráfica)
<YagoErnandes> agora ele iniciou mas tá todo desconfigurado, o menu superior só exibe o título da janela, as animações estão bem lentas e o comando "unity --replace" parece não resolver
<YagoErnandes> o que eu devo fazer? (a minha versão é a 13.10)
<hggdh> YagoErnandes: termine este X, e depois clique Ctrl-Alt-F7
<hggdh> YagoErnandes: termine este X, e depois clique Ctrl-Alt-F7
<YagoErnandes> opa, executei o unity --replace denovo e fechou o programa, me desculpem
<YagoErnandes> terminar este X? como? (não recebi nenhuma mensagem antes dessa)
<hggdh> YagoErnandes: Ctrl-Alt-Fn (n variando de 1 a 12) passa o console para o pseudo-terminal 'n'. X, por padrão, roda no pseudo-terminal 7
<hggdh> podes, também, simplesmente reboot
<hggdh> ah, basta
<webfox> hggdh: não estou conseguindo rodar esse programa, veja só : http://imgur.com/97UwX5e
<YagoErnandes-> Opa, voltei
<astroo-> ola
<YagoErnandes-> Pressionei ctrl+alt+f7 e ele apareceu a tela de carregamento do ubuntu
<YagoErnandes-> E depois?
<Porcks> webfox, vc verificou se o libvirt-bin ta instalado?
<webfox> Porcks: sim dia que esta setado para instalação manual e é a versão mais atual.
<webfox> s/dia/diz
<Porcks> webfox no terminal digite: adduser usuario libvirtd
<Porcks> webfox, substitua usuario pelo nome do seu usuario no sistema
<Porcks> webfox, assim vc adiciona seu usuario no grupo libvirtd que é uma das coisas que pede pra ser verificada na mensagem de erro se o libvirt-bin ta instalado se o usuario esta no grupo libvirtd
<webfox> Porcks: diz que meu usuário já é membro do 'libvirtd'
<webfox> Porcks: será que eu deveria reiniciar a m´åquina?
<Porcks> webfox,  vc viu se o libvirtd ta rodando?
<webfox> Porcks: não, como faço isso?
<Porcks> webfox, no terminal digita: ps a |  grep libvirtd
<webfox> Porcks: está rodando.
<Porcks> faltou o x fica assim: ps ax | grep libvirtd
<Porcks> webfox, tem que mostrar o caminho onde ta o executavel do libvirtd
<Porcks> algo como /bin/libvirtd ou alguma coisa assim
<webfox> "/usr/sbin/libvirtd"
<Porcks> webfox, no terminal digita: sudo libvirtd stop e depois libvirtd start
<Porcks> webfox, e tenta abrir o programa de novo
<webfox> Porcks: apareceu : libvirtd: unexpected, non-option, command line arguments
<Porcks> webfox, reinicia e tenta abrir
<webfox> ok
<YagoErnandes> gente, alguem tem uma resposta pro meu problema?
<YagoErnandes> to pensando em formatar, mas to com medo pois da ultima vez deu um monte de problema com o grub
<webfox> Porcks: Agora ele está funcionando, porém, quando abro uma nova VM ele tem um aviso que o pacote do KVM não foi instalado ou os módulos do Kernel não foram carregados e a performance será pobre.
<omelete> YagoErnandes,  pc novo com uefi? se for da uma lida no wiki primeiro
<YagoErnandes> é não, normal
<Porcks> webfox, como vc instalou esse programa?
<webfox> Porcks: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-virt virt-manager virt-viewer virtinst
<Porcks> vc ta usando a versão desktop do ubuntu?
<webfox> sim
<webfox> será que existe alguma forma de recuperar ou alterar uma senha de um usuário?
<webfox> esquecida é claro :P
<Porcks> webfox,  sim
<Porcks> webfox,  sudo passwd usuario
<webfox> Porcks: mas é o usuário principla, ainda n˜åo estou logado.
<Porcks> webfox, olha o link de como instalar o kvm no ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<webfox> Porcks: ok, valeu.
<Porcks> webfox, pra mudar a senha http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperando-a-senha-de-root-pelo-Grub
<webfox> Porcks: opa! Beleza.. valeu novamente! Vamos ver se consigo..
<Porcks> webfox, quando fala pra digitar passwd vc digita: passwd usuario
<Porcks> webfox, pra mudar a do seu usuario se não ele muda a do root
<webfox> ok
<Porcks> webfox, olha esse link http://www.howtogeek.com/117635/how-to-install-kvm-and-create-virtual-machines-on-ubuntu/
<webfox> Porcks: beleza, eu já começei a instalar mesmo sem, mas depois vou ver se minha máquina suporta o KVM
<Porcks> YagoErnandes, quais problemas que aconteceram?
<YagoErnandes> A interface está mudada(lenta), e quando eu inicio só aparece aquele logo do ubuntu e depois apaga
<Porcks> qual a configuração do seu pc?
<YagoErnandes> Ah, um pouco antes de apagar aparece uma mensagem de erro de montagem, aí pede pra mim teclar S para pular ou M para montar manualmente
<YagoErnandes> i7 2630QM, 8 Gb de RAM
<Porcks> vc tem windows 8 instalado na maquina??
<YagoErnandes> tenho
<YagoErnandes> mas eu to desligando e reiniciando ele por um .bat pra que ele não bloqueie as partições
<Porcks> é isso quando for sair do windows e entrar no linux vc tem que desligar o windows
<Porcks> YagoErnandes, assim aperta a teclinha do windows + x abre o pronpt como administrador e digita shutdow /s
<YagoErnandes> e o erro ocorreu quando eu tava no ubuntu, quando eu iniciei denovo (sem iniciar windows) ele ja ficou tudo preto
<YagoErnandes> eu desligo desse jeito mesmo, só que por um .bat
<YagoErnandes> To suspeitando que é algo relacionado ao LightDM
<Porcks> YagoErnandes, vc tem que ver a mensagem de montagem qual a partição que ele não esta montando
<Porcks> YagoErnandes, como esta particionado seu hd?
<YagoErnandes> Partição 1 NTFS: 315mb - Recuperação Windows
<YagoErnandes> Partição 2 FAT32 105 mb - Sistema EFI
<YagoErnandes> Partição 3 Desconhecido - Reservado para Microsoft
<YagoErnandes> Partição 4 Ext4 367mb - /boot
<jordan_> Boa noite! Uma informação, por favor.
<YagoErnandes> Partição 5 NTFS 607Gb - Dados
<YagoErnandes> Partição 6 Swap 2.1Gb
<jordan_> Há necessidade de baixar drivers em algum lugar para instalar Ubuntu em um notebook Sony Vaio?
<YagoErnandes> Partição 7 Ext4 16Gb - /
<YagoErnandes> Partição 8 Ext4 40gb - /home
<YagoErnandes> Partição 9 NTFS 84Gb - Windows
<YagoErnandes> É só.. rs
<YagoErnandes> vou reiniciar aqui pra ver qual erro deu
<YagoErnandes> daqui a
<YagoErnandes> ...pouco volto pelo celular
<webfox> Porcks: no tutorial sobre como recuperar a senha o comando passwd não funcionou. Onde será que posso encontrar esse arquivo?
<webfox> Porcks: com o seguinte passo a passo parece que ficou mais fácil : http://sejalivre.org/aprenda-a-recuperar-sua-senha-de-root-no-ubuntu-debian-e-linux-mint/
<webfox> Até chegar no reboot. Como vou abrir um terminalsem passar pelo login do Grub?
<YagoErnandes> Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<YagoErnandes> e então?
<astroo-> ja e tarde se calhar
<astroo-> ve o privado
<YagoErnandes> ok
<Porcks> quit
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Julinux> mirqui, Bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Julinux> tudo certo
<mirqui> aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> alguma dúvida , sobre ubuntu ?
<mirqui> sou novo no pedaço , mas se puder ajudar , estamoss ai :)
<Sorentto> bom dia
<Sorentto> :D
<mirqui> blza :)
<Sorentto> Falar em dúvidas... alguem aqui do canal de dual boot com ubuntu em um note dell inspiron?
<mirqui> já usei dual boot , agora uso só o ubuntu
<mirqui> por que ?
<Sorentto> pior que preciso manter o windows.. jogos. hehehe... vou caçar aqui se o hd é daqueles hibridos, mas não tive sucesso em instalar o ubuntu 13.04 aqui porque ele nem ve as partições windows e nem as livres que deixei para o dual
<Sorentto> ele enxerga tudo
<Sorentto> ou seja.. se eu instalar foi pro pau tudo o que eu tenho
<mirqui> instala dentro do windows , ai não vai ter problema
<mirqui> seu hd está muito cheio ?
<Sorentto> Nop.. eu vou confirmar aqui. mas dos 750 eu só criei 2 partições com no maximo uns 300
<mirqui> haa , tú precisas de uns 10 gb para rodar tranquilo
<mirqui> e o próprio ubuntu particiona para vc
<mirqui> não tem problema de vc dar alguma rateada
<Sorentto> entao.. meu hd ta assim. [100GB - C:\] [200GB D:\] Não particionado/alocado tem 380GB
<Sorentto> eu já nao quis criar partição para o ubuntu ja formatar em ext3 ou 4
<mirqui> cara , não entendo disso , sei fazer o arroz com feijão
<Sorentto> hhahahaha sussa.
<Sorentto> vc roda qual Ub
<mirqui> instalo dentro do windowws , dou boot e ele faz o resto :)
<Sorentto> ok.. mas qual versão de ubuntu tu ta rodando?
<mirqui> 12.10 acho
<Sorentto> com unit ?
<Sorentto> ou gnome
<mirqui> ou 12.04 , uma coisa assim
<Sorentto> kkkk
<mirqui> ahaha não entendo disso
<mirqui> sei que tem uma barra lateral , só iso
<Sorentto> hsuahushausa
<Sorentto> unit
<mirqui> migrei ressentemente do windows
<mirqui> era de graça
<Sorentto> e ja mandou bala no UBuntu.. kkkkkkkk
<mirqui> confiável e rápido , tipo ingeção na testa ahaha
<Sorentto> hahahaha
<mirqui> como assim ?
<mirqui> sei o básico do básico
<mirqui> faço tudo em modo gráfico
<mirqui> não uso o terminal
<Sorentto> entendo... e pra ti ta rolando de boa? travamentos? teu hardware é bom?
<mirqui> sim , roda redondinho , tenho um core i5 , 4 gb de ram
<mirqui> já fiz trial boot
<Sorentto> vigi
<Sorentto> kkkkk
<mirqui> windows , ubuntu , linux mint para esperimentar
<mirqui> gostei do ubuntu
<Sorentto> estuda maquinas virtuais
<mirqui> já usei , mas agora não uso mais
<mirqui> emulei o windows dentro do ubuntu uma vez
<Sorentto> tu trampa no ramo de TI ? porque se sim... novamente te indico estudar virtualização
<mirqui> gosto do linux por um motivo
<mirqui> o windows tem muitas possibilidades , todas em root
<mirqui> então meu pc vivia que nem penteadeira de cigana
<mirqui> tinha um programinha para cada coisa , e travava muito
<mirqui> com o ubuntu , é mais restrito pq não sei usar o terminal
<mirqui> e uso o básico
<mirqui> irc
<Sorentto> nem vou comentar sobre isso de winXlin porque isso é pano pra manga... kkkkkkkkk. Mas adianto que quem faz o sistema é o seu user... :D Se está satisfeito com o Ubuntu manda bala :D
<mirqui> programa para ver temperatura do pc skype antivirus , e só
<Sorentto> conky
<Sorentto> aprende o conky
<mirqui> estou aprendendo phyton
<Sorentto> boa
<mirqui> é bem acessivel a linguagem
<Sorentto> cara.. tu é novo no canal?
<mirqui> sim , faz uns 6 meses acho que venho no ubuntu-br
<mirqui> de linux uso faz um ano e pouco
<mirqui> tú é profissional de ti ?
<mirqui> opa , almoço , outra hora falamos :)
<Sorentto> que zica
<Sorentto> server full será?
<Sorentto> afe.. ddos ao que parece
<Dep> não estou conseguindo instalar o ubuntu no pc com windows 8. dicas?
<Sorentto> pessoal.. quem tiver online troca de server se quiser parar o split...
<Sorentto> os no EUA tao sobre ataque
<KurtKraut> Tá dureza para Freenode hein
<GabrielM> como posso substituir o windows pelo ubuntu no meu pc
<GabrielM> ?
<Sorentto> GabrielM pode criar um pendrive botavel com a iso do ubuntu ou um dvd e manda brasa
<Sorentto> só tenha certeza de que fez seus bkps
<Sorentto> qualquer coisa tem umas infos nesse link
<Sorentto> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,19226.0.html
<Benjamim> meu atualizador de programas esta enfrentando dificuldade para instalar e atualizar
<Benjamim> ele abre a janela de atualização. faço o procedimento solicitado. mas fica em um carregamento sem fim
<Benjamim> entedi?
<Benjamim> agora mesmo; esta instalando atualizações, não sei se é lento ou ta parado. pois não informa porcentagem nem nada. o preenchimento do campo num sai nem do campo.
<Benjamim> como faço para proceder?
<Benjamim> O que é isso; é um cód?
<Sorentto> Benjamim ja verificou a rede
<Sorentto> veja se vc tem IP, se ta tudo configurado, Gateway, dns, etc... dá um ping no google pra ver seu ttl
<Sorentto> vc chegou a mudar os repositorios?
<Sorentto> ou só instalou e já mandou atualizar
<Sorentto> virifcou se sua internet tá ok?
<KurtKraut> Sorentto, melhor pingar 8.8.8.8 para excluir o problema de DNS
<Sorentto> verdade
<Sorentto> se tiver problema de dns nem ia achar o google .. kkkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> outra situação.. sua net é de quanto? v ta atualizando um pacote ou o sistema todo?
<Sorentto> acho que deu pra perceber que tem uma pá de coisas que tem de verificar em casos de lentidão de algo que use a internet..
<Sorentto> :D
<Benjamim> eu uso o fire fox
<Sorentto> ok
<Sorentto> entao por favor me explica o que vc ta tentando fazer
<Sorentto> o que vc quer atualizar
<Benjamim> no carregamento atualiza e para
<Benjamim> não carrega completo
<Benjamim> para no meio da atualização e pronto
<Sorentto> atualizar o que?
<Benjamim> ok
<Benjamim> coloquei este comando direto do terminal
<Benjamim> sudo apt-get -f install
<Benjamim> e deu certo
<Benjamim> digitei o comando e ele me passou isso: >>> benjamin@benjamin-G41MT-S2P:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto Os seguintes pacotes foram instalados automaticamente e já não são necessários:   fonts-sil-gentium fonts-sil-gentium-basic kde-l10n-engb kde-l10n-pt   kde-l10n-ptbr libbonoboui2-0 libbonoboui2-common libboost-python1.49.0
<Benjamim> não deu certo
<Benjamim> tive que remover primeiro a lixeira
<Benjamim> com o comando sudo apt-get autoremove
<Benjamim> tou recebendo o auxilio de um amigo
<Sorentto> Ok Benjamim. Se precisar posta no canal a sua dúvida, mas lembrando que é melhor ser mais específico da proxima vez... ou pelo menos responder as perguntas que te fazem, assim facilita para quem for te ajudar a entender melhor seu problema.
<Benjamim> Desculpa pela minha falta de clareza. mais é porque comecei a usar o ubumtu agora
<Benjamim> e fico meio perdido
<Benjamim> mas agradeço a todos pela ajuda. muito obrigado! incluisive as pessoas que não falam portugues.
<KurtKraut> Benjamim, em casos complexos o fórum você conseguirá obter melhor ajuda
<KurtKraut> Benjamim, aqui você tem que contar com a sorte de alguém com experiência no seu tipo de problema esteja olhando para tela no momento em que vocẽ fizer a pergunta
<Benjamim> Ok
<Benjamim> brigado e saindo!
<Fulvio> boa noite pessoal!!
<Fulvio> estou com uma duvida!!! gostaria de baixar o ubuntu e queria saber se ele roda direto do cd pra poder testa-lo
<omelete> Fulano1,  sim
<Fulvio> legal! e caso eu queria instalar ele da a opção na inicialização?
<Fulvio> mto obrigado!!!
<DellTr33> Boa noite a todos
#ubuntu-br 2014-02-23
<xGrind> alguma alma caridosa disponivel no momento? :D
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto, o/
<Cesar_Augusto> :)
<Cesar_Augusto> tranquilo xGrind :)
<xGrind> Cesar_Augusto, ta com ubuntu ainda?
<Cesar_Augusto> kkkk
<Cesar_Augusto> faz tempo que não estou usando ele direto
<Cesar_Augusto> até usar faz um tempinho
<xGrind> é que deu pau no pc da minha colega. ela usa o 12.04 e atualizou esses dias, e hj nao iniciou. ta parado no terminal, escrito "Down filesystem"
<xGrind> acho nada falando sobre isso na net
<mirqui> boa noite ;)
<mirqui> que aconteceu com o freenode ?
<mirqui> boa noite 2 :)
<Cesar_Augusto> xGrind: opa , tinha saido , desculpe :(
<Cesar_Augusto> reinstala o sistema simples
<Korda> boa noite galerinha
<Korda> alguém aí pode me responder se tem algum ubuntu user que joga world of warcraft nele?
<Korda> obrigado (:
<Tolstoy> Alguém pode me passar o irc do ubuntu touch??
<Aron_Rodrigues> Boa noite! Pessoal seu eu intalar o linux conseguirei utilizar o leitor biometrico do meu notebook!
<Aron_Rodrigues> ?
<Aron_Rodrigues> Meu notebook é um Compal QAQ12
<Paulo> Bom dia, pessoal. Estou migrando para o Ubuntu 13.10, mas não estou conseguindo fazê-lo enxergar minha rede. Poderiam me ajudar?
<Paulo> Ele reconhece o MAC (acredito que seja de minha placa de rede, e não do meu modem). Mas não vai além disso
<rssolivei> estranho ele não reconhecer
<Paulo> Tentei colocar até o MAC do modem, mas sem sucesso
<rssolivei> antes funcionava?
<Paulo> Primeira tentativa. Acabei de instalar. Só reconhece o eth0, escolho nuama boa, mas sem sucesso
<Paulo> *numa
<rssolivei> e no livecd, reconheceu?
<Paulo> Procurei na net algum passo-a-passo mas não encontrei
<Paulo> Tb não
<Paulo> Ele só fica tentando o wi-fi, apesar d'eu não ter essa placa. Coloquei em off, mas nada...
<Paulo> Sabem de algum passo-a-passo?
<Tolstoy> Bom dia, tem alguém aí?
<Tolstoy> Bom dia, alguém aí por favor????
<Tolstoy> caraca, tem alguém aqui nesse irc? 2 dias tentando encontrar um filho de deus e ninguém responde
<dabiidii84> boas
<dabiidii84> sera k alguem me pode ajudar?
<dabiidii84> eu estou a tentar instalar o ubuntu mas nao ta facil :(
<dabiidii84> alguem me ajuda?
<dabiidii84> lol
<dabiidii84> ?
<Julinux> dabiidii84, diga
<dabiidii84> boa tarde
<dabiidii84> eu estou a tentar instalar o ubuntu
<dabiidii84> mas com o virtual pc
<dabiidii84> mas sempre de faço istalar nao m sai da tela em k esta a carregar o ubuntu
<dabiidii84> fica sempre no mesmo sitio
<dabiidii84> diz unbuntu 13.10 com uns pontos a roddar em baixo mas simplesmente nao segue em frente
<dabiidii84> :(
<dabiidii84> ja esta nisto e mais de uma hora
<Julinux> Já tentou pelo virtualbox?
<Julinux> Não sei lhe dizer como funciona no VirtualPC
<dabiidii84> nao so tentei com o da microsoft
<Julinux> VirtualBox é bem melhor
<dabiidii84> humm tao vou baixar
<dabiidii84> a ver
<Julinux> recomendo tentar por ele, pois Microsoft com Linux já viu né?
<Julinux> Não dá muito certo
<dabiidii84> lool
<dabiidii84> sim e vdd
<dabiidii84> :P
<dabiidii84> pah isto ta bravo lol
<dabiidii84> olha no sistema do virtual box meto linux?
<dabiidii84> ka vou criar a maquina virtual?
<livynin> ola
<livynin> instalei o linux e meu pc quando liga fica tudo preto
<livynin> tentando instalar de novo e rejeita o cd
<subzero> ola
<subzero> alguem que entenda de direito?
<fantasma6> pessoal
<fantasma6> existe algum desfragmentador de disco gráfico para ubuntu?
<secnice> com certeza deve ter, vc ja perguntou ao google.com ?
<fantasma69> secnice: sim... encontrei alguns scripts, mas não encontrei nenhum programa gráfico
<secnice> fantasma69: deixa eu ver se eu acho algo
<secnice> fantasma69: qual File System vc quer desfragementar?
<fantasma69> secnice: fat32
<secnice> lol
<secnice> que raios vc faz com isso? bootloader?
<fantasma69> secnice: é um hd externo
<secnice> de quanto ? 1 GB hehehe
<fantasma69> secnice: 1tb
<secnice> 1 TB usando fat32 ??????
<fantasma69> secnice: yep
<secnice> what tha fuck
<secnice> lulz
<fantasma69> sorry
<fantasma69> secnice: ntfs
<fantasma69> acabei de verificar
<secnice> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<secnice> heheheheh
<secnice> fantasma69: cara, vc usa esse HD como backup externo?
<fantasma69> secnice: noup, meu computador é ssd 128gb, não cabe tudo que eu tenho
<secnice> fantasma69: eu digo esse de  1TB externo que vc quer desfragemntar, vc usa ele pra que?
<fantasma69> secnice: pra colocar arquivos, ué...
<secnice> fantasma69: coloca um ext4 nele no lugar de ntfs, ai vc não precisa se preocupar com desfragmentação
<fantasma69> secnice: preciso manter compatibilidade com windows
<secnice> hummmm,
<secnice> deixa eu ver o que eu acho aqui
<secnice> fantasma69: cara, vc vai usar esse HD soh para armazenar arquivos e como é 1 TB eu não acho que vai fazer muita diferença em fazer um defrag
<secnice> fantasma69: mais de qualquer forma da uma olhadinha desse programa --> http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/jkdefrag_portable
<secnice> fantasma69: ta lendo aqui, como vc nao vai ter nada instalado, só armazenando dados, um defrag vai fazer pouca diferença no seu caso
<secnice> estava*
<fantasma69> secnice: de qualquer forma é bom saber... vlw, vou olhar oq vc mandou e continuar procurando
<fantasma69> agora é questão de honra
<secnice> fantasma69: outra boa ideia seria vc particionar esse HD em 500 ntfs e 500 ext4, ai em um ambiente windows vc simplesmente move o que vc quer para a partição ntfs
<secnice> ops, acabou a bateria aqui, voltei
<Douglas_> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> um momento
<eduardo_> Good evening! :)
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-16
<astroo-> em usb3 ja e muito bom
<Carlos> Boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<ilosamart> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<ilosamart> todos no carnaval :)
<leleobhz> nyet
<ilosamart> astroo-: se me permites a pergunta, sou do rs, tentei o canal específico, mas está vazio
<ilosamart> gostaria de saber quais as atividades que um voluntário pode fazer em um grupo local
<ilosamart> não tenho muito tempo livre, mas gostaria de ver o que eu poderia fazer para ajudar de alguma forma
<astroo-> rs e o que?
<ilosamart> desculpe, Rio GRande do Sul
<astroo-> ve o privado
<ilosamart> hm
<ilosamart> ah
<ilosamart> por que não criar um canal aqui no irc?
<astroo-> podes fazer
<astroo-> mas o freenode e especial
<astroo-> os oficiais tem 1 so # e os nao sao ##
<ilosamart> vou conectar mais aqui
<ilosamart> exit
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ccaesar> olá
<ccaesar> galera, estou pensando em migrar pro Ubuntu, porém tenho algumas dúvidas: trabalho com edição de foto e vídeo (hoje uso o Ps e o Vegas, respectivamente) e com gravação de aúdio (uso o Cubase e o FL Studio) e o que eu gostaria de saber é se existem programas tão potentes (ou talvez mais) e que sejam equivalentes a eles
<ccaesar> alguém ai?
<xGrind> ccaesar, o/
<ccaesar> opa
<ccaesar> então, to com umas duvidas... eu trampo com edição de foto/video e criação/gravação de audio... hoje atualmente uso Windows 7, mas quero migrar... eu consigo programas bons para continuar trampando?
<xGrind> ccaesar, sim. muita gente usa o gimp no lugar do photoshop, sem problemas. e existem alguns programas bons pra editar video tb.
<ccaesar> e outra coisa: sobre os drivers... ele configura na hora da instalação?
<xGrind> existe uma distribuição baseada no Ubuntu, específica pra edição de vídeo/audio/foto. -> www.ubuntustudio.org
<xGrind> configura sim. vc pode baixar e testar pelo pendrive antes de instalar se quiser
<ccaesar> maravilha
<ccaesar> porque uso um notebook e já tive problemas pra instalar os drivers do win nele
<xGrind> ccaesar, recomendo baixar o 14.04
<ccaesar> xGrind, valeu!
<ccaesar> já me deu uma luz
<ccaesar> vou dar uma fuçada aqui e instalar ele no hd externo pra ver como rola
<xGrind> blz ;D
<xGrind> ou testa pelo virtualbox
<ccaesar> esse virtual box é uma espécie de emulador né?
<ccaesar> acho que é até melhor
<Ernandes> rs
<jomalfi> ola, b. tarde a todos. Gostaria de saber o passo a passo p instalar o ubuntu em hd separado, pois tenho seven em um hd e o outro esta vazio. Tentei instalar o kubuntu 10.10 q eu tinha e ao filnalizar instalação não boota, não instala o grub nem o lillo. ele faz umas perguntas estranhas qdo tento consertar pelo cd q eu não sei responder, não consigo saber de qual unidade ele se refere nas perguntas (sda, sdb, hd0, hd1 hd2 et
<Thiago_> Boa tarde
<Thiago999> ola
<Thiago999> boa tarde
<Thiago999> gostaria de saber se o ubunto rodaria no meu pc
<Thiago999> com celerom 1017u  1.6ghz (x2) e 8 gb ram ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<corvolino> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<deskmaster> Meu PC tem as seguintes configurações:
<deskmaster> 2 GB RAM, Processador Intel Dual Core, Placa de vídeo onboard de 256 MB
<deskmaster> qual a melhor versão do Ubuntu a ser instalada?
<BrunoPT> qualquer uma deve correr
<deskmaster> Qualquer uma não, uma vez instalei a versão 13.04 e eu mal conseguia mover o mouse de tão lento que estava.
<licensed> na hora q o kra vai responder ele sai aff
<Regisrm7> Galera sempre tive problema de travamento no meu notebook e acredito que se por causa do drive da amd, algum tem alguma dica para o funcionamento normal do Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<buribu> ola astroo-
<buribu> como vai vc?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<doug3d> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-17
<doug3d> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida? eu instalei o lighttable, ta funcionando tranquilo. mas como que eu faço para criar um executavel dele no Box do Ubuntu?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<doug3d> tranquilo
<doug3d> vou deixar aberto aqui.
<doug3d> saudade qnd o irc era a melhor rede social da internet
<astroo-> em boa qualidade ainda e...
<barna> que é lighttable doug3d ?
<doug3d> um editor de linguagem
<barna> hummmmm, ai vc me pegou...... sei ajudar não.....
<doug3d> na verdade queria saber no ubuntu como eu faço para jogar qualquer pacote instalado manualmente
<doug3d> naquele Box
<barna> que box?
<doug3d> só cria icone de inicializacao para arquivos baixados Ubuntu Center
<doug3d> o "iniciar" de aplicativos
<barna> só criar um arquivo .desktop dentro da pasta /usr/share/applications
<doug3d> deixa eu ver isso
<doug3d> perae
<doug3d> barna, vlw consegui
<barna> :D
<barna> ta vendo, nem sabia o q era mas ajudei de alguma forma, kkkkkkkkkk
<doug3d> haushuah sério?
<doug3d> na verdade eu acho que ainda tem um jeito mais facil do que gerando um arquivo .desktop
<doug3d> mas desse jeito ja foi
<doug3d> tinha uma aplicação gnome que fazia isso
<doug3d> mas nao lembro o nome
<douglassoares> po perdi meu antigo nick
<douglassoares_> achooooo
<douglassoares_> rs
<barna> douglassoares_, acho q tinha um aplicativo mesmo, mas eu acostumei a fazer o .desktop
<barna> abro um qualque no gedit, mudo e salvo com outro nome, pronto.
<douglassoares_> sim, eu tbm. mas pq eu sei fazer.
<douglassoares_> eu fico pensando quem cai nesse mundo
<douglassoares_> do linux
<douglassoares_> baixa um programa, aprende a descompactar .tar
<douglassoares_> depois faz um make install
<douglassoares_> e?
<douglassoares_> se ferra rs
<barna> de pleno acordo! deveria ter algo mais facil, principalmente se tratando do ubuntu.
<douglassoares_> o programa fica jogando dentro de uma pasta que as vezes a pessoa nao sabe nem onde ta
<barna> até hoje eu ainda apanho pra resolver umas dependencias de compilação.
<barna> a proposta do ubuntu é ser simples e facil, é por isso q uso ele como o sistema principal da minha maquina.
<douglassoares_> mas para ser sincero, só da problema de compilação para quem quer fazer algo mais avançado
<douglassoares_> quer atualizar glibc
<douglassoares_> quem for usuario normal, windows, que usa office e musica
<douglassoares_> roda bonito
<douglassoares_> eu me ferro sempre pq fico tentando desenvolver
<douglassoares_> e testar coisas
<douglassoares_> rs
<douglassoares_> instalei o Ubuntu nesse meu notebook antigo
<douglassoares_> e até que to gostando, mas achei meio pesado
<douglassoares_> antes eu usava o Freya
<barna> douglassoares_, eu sempre tenho 3 ou quatro OS instalados na maquina.
<douglassoares_> oxe, mas pq?
<douglassoares_> um nao da conta?
<barna> agora to no OS principal, baixei o ubuntu-mini (40mb) e fui construindo ele. ficou super limpo e rapido e leve (pra um ubuntu é claro)
<douglassoares_> tipo, eu tenho um pc em casa, mas é para trabalho. sou designer, trabalho com animacao 3D
<douglassoares_> ai tem que ser windows, nao tem como.
<barna> douglassoares_, eu sou fotografo e cinegafista, trabalho 100% em ubuntu.
<barna> douglassoares_, Blender!
<douglassoares_> hehe, barna. o blender nao supre minhas necessidades
<douglassoares_> trabalho com 3D highend
<douglassoares_> ate tenho maya para fedora
<douglassoares_> mas aqui na globo usamos 3dmax
<barna> com algumas modificações ele ta dando show aki, ainda mais fazendo render em farm!
<douglassoares_> ah para render eu uso a rebusfarm
<douglassoares_> conhece?
<douglassoares_> nunca mais renderizei nada em casa
<barna> nops
<douglassoares_> cara, na minha maquina, I7, 32 gb, um frame do meu curta novo levava 3 minutos
<douglassoares_> na rebusfarm, renderizou 300 frames, em 2 minutos
<douglassoares_> e eu paguei 4 reais
<douglassoares_> foi mais barato pagar pra eles renderizarem, do que deixar os dois pcs da minha casa ligados o dia todo fazendo o trabalho
<barna> ha, mas ai vc tem $$ por traz, eu sou um pobre coitado, tentando sobreviver do trabalho autoral.
<barna> 4$?
<douglassoares_> qual solucao vc usa para ediçaõ de video?
<douglassoares_> 4 reais
<douglassoares_> sim
<douglassoares_> 300 frames
<barna> antes eu usava kdenlive, agora to migrando pro blender.
<barna> tamo montando uma farm coletiva, pegando todos os pcs antigos, notebooks com tela queimada etc e montando a farm.
<barna> fazendo os calculos aki, fazer um render de um video meu, sairia um tanto quanto mais caro, sem falar q pra terminar um video 100%, eu sempre faço varrrios rederes.....
<douglassoares_> ah sim
<douglassoares_> mas da uma olhada la
<douglassoares_> rebusfarm
<douglassoares_> é animal
<barna> dei uma olhada, deixei aberto pra ler com calma mais tarde.
<barna> mas pra mim acho q é inviavel, faço rederes de 10.000 a 100.000 quadros.
<douglassoares_> é bastante
<barna> nem são tão pesados os quadros, são muuuuitos!
<barna> cada maquina ta fazendo mais ou menos 1 quadro por segundo.
<douglassoares_> po tem algum trabalho publicado ai?
<barna> eu comecei a farm tem 1 semana, ja tem 5 maquinas, e mais 5 pra chegar.
<barna> em blender + farm ainda não, cabei de começar, só em kdenlive.
<barna> mas é video, nada de animação ainda.
<barna> o kra q mexe com animação, teve problemas familiares e ta fora por uns meses.
<barna> ele usava after, mas tava na pilha de aprender blender tb.
<douglassoares_> o que vcs estao fazendo?
<douglassoares_> pode falar?
<barna> de video?
<barna> ah o link, esqueci.
<barna> www.youtube.com/mariaobjetiva
<barna> esses são os autorais, o resto passo direto pro cliente....
<barna> e ele coloca donde achar melhor.
<douglassoares_> ah maneiro
<douglassoares_> clips
<douglassoares_> tu é mineiro?
<barna> na grande maioria sim
<barna> sim, minas gerais
<douglassoares_> massa
<douglassoares_> morei em BH
<douglassoares_> uns meses
<douglassoares_> bom demais, sô
<douglassoares_> pergunta, o Ubuntu tem esse lance de sugerir aplicações do Software Center
<douglassoares_> onde eu desligo a sugestao?
<barna> na verdade não nasci aki, mas já sou da terra. tb curto muito esse lugar.
<barna> como assim?
<douglassoares_> se eu clico no menu, e peço o gedit, ele me sugere diversos outras opçoes de software online
<douglassoares_> para eu baixar ou comprar
<barna> putz, isso é um saco mesmo.
<barna> no meu num montra, pq eu montei o meu ubuntu.
<douglassoares_> pois é
<douglassoares_> acho que vou baixar o mini ubuntu
<douglassoares_> e ir compilando o que eu preciso
<barna> kra, tem um jeito bem simples de ter o ubuntu desktop, pera q acho lembro como q faz.
<barna> depois de instalar o mini-ubuntu, ele num tem interface grafica, vc conecta na rede, da um sudo apt-get update, depois um sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends, ele vai instalar o unity minimo tb, ai vai arrumando as coisas depois.
<barna> kra fica absurdamente mais leve.
<douglassoares_> mas durante a instalação do ubuntu mini ele configura rede?
<barna> se for por cabo sim.
<barna> tem 2 erro que aparecem de cara na barra superior e dash, vc instala os pacotes indicator-application e network-manager-gnome, que ja resolve 90% paus.
<douglassoares_> é por cabo, nao vai rolar
<douglassoares_> vou dar uma pesquisada
<douglassoares_> ou voltar pro Freya
<douglassoares_> nao sei pq vim pro Ubuntu
<douglassoares_> to achando pesado
<barna> ah, o pacote appmenu-qt tb, pra colocar as opções na barra superior e não na janela.
<douglassoares_> nunca testei aquele mint
<barna> acho o mint mais pesado e confuso ainda.
<barna> kra, tem como configurar wifi na mão, mas eu num lembro mais, mas no google vc acha facil.
<douglassoares_> até o nautilus do ubuntu é pesado
<barna> num lembro se ele aceita rotear do celular por cabo usb no ubuntu mini, talvez de certo.
<douglassoares_> barna, ve se voce me ajudar num outro lance
<douglassoares_> no arquivo .Deskotp
<douglassoares_> tem como rodar um ./ ?
<barna> num rola um chmod +x?
<douglassoares_> rola
<douglassoares_> mas eu quero deixar ele como icone
<douglassoares_> acho que foi
<barna> cria o xxxx.desktop, entra no sudo nautilus, direito do mouse, propriedades e troca o icone.
<douglassoares_> eu criei
<douglassoares_> mas ele nao ta rodando
<douglassoares_> teoricamente era para estar funcionando
<barna> uai, eu tenho varios assim aki
<douglassoares_> eu consigo ir na pasta e executar
<douglassoares_> ./LightTable
<douglassoares_> o programa abre
<douglassoares_> mas na hora de dar o caminho
<douglassoares_> ele nao abre
<barna> vc deu uma chmod +x no arquivo de execução?
<douglassoares_> sim
<douglassoares_> ai no .desktop
<douglassoares_> eu aponto
<douglassoares_> vou tentar de novo
<douglassoares_> perae
<douglassoares_> caminho errado
<douglassoares_> rs
<douglassoares_> nunca ia funcionar
<barna> hahahahahaahaha
<douglassoares_> barna, eu preciso colocar  o "./" ?
<douglassoares_> no arquivo .desktop
<douglassoares_> ou só o nome do executavel ?
<barna> acho q so o nome do executavel e apontar o caminho
<barna> pelo menos aki funciona.
<douglassoares_> colei pra vc meu arquivo .Desktop
<douglassoares_> é bobeira, mas nao vou dormir enquanto nao resolver isso rs
<nanmes> msg nanmes tetanons1
<nanmes> boa noite pessoal qq coisa estamos aipara ajudar
<gnew> Salve! Alguem querendo troca uma ideia? linux? acesse! #linuxcoffee
<nanmes> vlw a dica
<astroo-> ola
<gnew> salve astroo- !!!
<astroo-> nanmes
<astroo->   ola
<gnew> sdds de vc hein! volta a frequenta nosso canal! #linuxcoffee
<astroo-> ja sabes o porque...
<nanmes> ola astroo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<liberie> e ae
<fernando__> Boa tarde ... estou com videos acelerados ... alguem pode me ajudar
<Ernandes> aff
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> <usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> <usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> <usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> <usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> <usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> <usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> <usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> <usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> <usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> <usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> <usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<usuario> ------------------------------------------------------------------
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<ilss> Amigo.. posta esse erro aqui por favor: http://paste2.org/
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<ilss> antes que seja expulso daqui
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<xGrind> usuario, para com isso
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<xGrind> hggdh, da um jeito nisso aí
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ilss> kurtkraut, xGrind algum operador daqui online ?
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xGrind> ilss, só o hggdh eu acho, mas deve estar ausente.
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<xGrind> usuario, para com essa merda --'
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<ilss> ele deve ter colado varias vezes, ou esta de sacanagem mesmo
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> _______________________________________________________________________
<usuario> ao abrir o navegador e digitar http://localhost/zm/ aparece essa mensagem de erro:
<usuario> Unable to connect to ZM db.SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<usuario> e aparece erros na instalação do zoneminder no terminal:
<usuario> Configurando zoneminder (1.28.0+1-trusty-SNAPSHOT2015012901) ...
<usuario> start: Job failed to start
<usuario> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<usuario> dpkg: error processing package zoneminder (--configure):
<usuario> sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<usuario> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<usuario> se alguém puder me ajudar eu agradeço.
<usuario> ta discupa
<usuario> nao estou de sacanagem estou tentando resolver o problema
<usuario> esse zoneminder e muinto complicado
<usuario> e todo mundo que instala tem problemas
<usuario> entao a culpa nao e minha
<usuario> porque se o programa tivesse funcionando eu nao estaria aqui enchendo o saco
<usuario> http://paste2.org/_n1sLVyUY
<xGrind> usuario, tentando resolver? faz 1 hora q vc colando as mesmas coisas no canal, seguindo. calma
<usuario> beleza
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<usuario> boa tarte
<usuario> poderia me ajudar
<usuario> http://paste2.org/_n1sLVyUY
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<usuario> clique no link assima
<mirqui> e é sobre o que ?
<usuario> zoneminder
<usuario> camera de vigilancia
<mirqui> sim , que possdo te ajudar?
<usuario> veja isso
<usuario> http://paste2.org/_n1sLVyUY
<mirqui> ahahah cara , sair clicando em links desconhecidos é ruim
<mirqui> me diz do que se trata
<usuario> clica no link e veja
<usuario> http://paste2.org/_n1sLVyUY
<xGrind> calma
<xGrind> apavorado --'
<usuario> la esta esplicando o problema
<usuario> sim
<mirqui> sua web cam está ruim?
<usuario> nao
<usuario> e o programa que nao instala
<mirqui> então tente entrar no site do fabricante
<mirqui> lá tem uma lista de drivers
<usuario> esta tudo em engles
<xGrind> aqui tem um link explicando como instalar: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Ubuntu-+-Zoneminder-=-Solucao-Livre-para-CFTV?pagina=4
<mirqui> eu não posso te ajudar nisto
<usuario> belesa obrigado irmao
<usuario> fique com o CRIADOR atemais
<Ben______> hi
<Ben______> ola
<Ben______> alguem pode me ajudar com instala;'ao de jogos
<Flavia_> Oló boa noite preciso de ajuda para trocar a senha utilizada para atualizar os programas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<azbr> ola,acabei de fazer o download do ubuntu 14.10
<azbr> quero fazer o live CD
<azbr> é só colocar o.zip no  CD?
<azbr> direto?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu como fazer
<azbr> pois é, estou navegando por ele,pelos tutoriais,e naoestou encontrando COMO criar o Live CD
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<xGrind> azbr, zip no CD ? o.O
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-18
<douglassoares_> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<giacomo> boa noite
<giacomo> sou novo no ubuntu, e quero aprender, e agradeço desde ja, em breve quero ajudar também
<giacomo> acabei de instalar, mas estou com dificuldade de ativar o java, para acessar bancos
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<giacomo> ok
<giacomo> ja me responderam, ja estou tentanto
<douglassoares_> deu certo?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Paulo> Olá, boa noite.
<Paulo> Alguém sabe me dizer a diferença do Ubuntu Kyrin para o Ubuntu Truscky thar, ambos 14.04?
<Ernandes> dia
<Guest82445> Bom dia, Queria instalar o ubuntu num ultrabook serie 5 samsung...e nao estou conseguindo...sera que alguem possui um tutorial
<Ernandes> instala via usb?
<Guest82445> isso, nao possui o cd-rom...tentei instalar com um pen drive bootavel e nao deu certo tbm
<Ernandes> http://www.digitalreborn.com/create-live-ubuntu-1410-pen-drive-bootable/
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest82445> valew, muito obg
<albertovs> existe uma maneira fácil mesmo de instalar um emulador para Android no Ubuntu 14.01 ou é ilusão?
<mirqui> usa uma máquina virtual
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<xGrind> existe algum comando pra saber qual a versao de determinado programa do repositorio sem instalá-lo?
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ou o rudolf
<mirqui> esta eu não sei
<mirqui> mas tú pode ver no site do desenvolvedor
<Daekdroom> xGrind, sudo apt-cache showpkg <pacote>
<Daekdroom> Não lembro se o apt-cache vem instalado por padrão.
<xGrind> vem sim
<xGrind> Daekdroom, deu certo. vlw :D
<Daekdroom> Disponha :)
<Marlon_> olá
<Marlon_> oi
<Marlon_> alguem ai?
<gleison_LIMa> ola boa tarde
<gleison_LIMa> tenho um probleminha
<gleison_LIMa> meu ubuntu 14.04 lts nao esta reconhecendo cartao sd.  automaticamente
<gleison_LIMa> percebi que na bios (antes de atulaizar para o 14.04 estav com 13.10 ,) estava desativado o cartao sd
<gleison_LIMa> depois que istalei percebi que estava desativado
<gleison_LIMa> alguem pode me ajudar?
<gleison_LIMa> query @chanserv
<netinho> Boa tarde. Sou um pouco leigo no mundo Linux e estou com um problema quando executo o comando de atualização: sudo update-manager -d
<netinho> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Dialogs.py:68: Warning: The property GtkAlignment:yscale is deprecated and shouldn't be used anymore. It will be removed in a future version.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rafael> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<rafael> Estou querendo organizar um evento de linux aqui no Maranhão
<rafael> Alguém membro de times locais do Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-19
<ilosamart> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> xGrind: instale devscripts; para ver as versões (dos repositórios em uso), execute 'rmadison <pacote>'. Por exemplo, 'rmadison openssh-server'
<mario___> help
<mario___> oi
<mario___> quero instalar o ubuntu 14.10 em ultrabook com 24GB ssd (sdb) e HD 500 => como devo particioná-los???
<rafael> mario___: sim
<mario___> alguém tem um link ?
<Rudolf> mario___: www.google.com.br
<topinfo> pensei que o irc tinha morrido
<mario___> Estou particionando o HD 500 com ext linux mas o ssd?
<mario___> devo subdividir o ssd em /boot ?
<Rudolf> topinfo: ubuntu-br morreu, irc jamais
<Rudolf> mario___: não precisa
<Rudolf> mario___: faça / e /home
<Rudolf> mario___: e seja feliz
<mario___> thanks
<Guest59006> olá, meu pc é antigo, intel pentil dual core e 2,8ghz, e 1.5 GB de memória Ram, ele vai rodar o Ubuntu 15.04 com interface Unity?
<Guest59006> olá, meu pc é antigo, intel pentil dual core e 2,8ghz, e 1.5 GB de memória Ram, ele vai rodar o Ubuntu 15.04 com interface Unity?
<Daekdroom> Guest59006, de acordo com https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements, sim.
<Daekdroom> Se a placa de vídeo não tiver driver com aceleração 3D, porém, o Unity será uma má ideia.
<Guest59006> a minha placa de video é a Nvidia Geforce FX5200
<Guest59006> vc acha que vai rodar?
<Daekdroom> Guest59006, a placa é antiga e fraca, mas pelo que eu consegui pesquisar, tem suporte 3D sim. Você pode tentar rodar o Ubuntu em um liveUSB/liveDVD antes de instalar pra ver se a interface vai estar fluída.
<Guest59006> ok, muito obrigado, se eu comprar um placa de video nova é certeza que o unity vai rodar de forma fluida?
<Guest59006> na vdd acho melhor eu comprar um PC novo,kkk, mto obrigado pela ajuda
<Guest59006> Fiquem com Deus
<Lucas_may> Opa, tenho um dell vostro 5470, ele tem uma nvidia gt 740m, já tentei de tudo pra instalar o driver de vídeo e não consigo. Alguma sugestão?
<Lucas_may_> FamilyWolf: não entrou em modo texto, entrou normal, e está desativado o x11 e o light admin
<zypb> Olá, boa tarde! estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 14.1 e deu um erro no final da instalação, uma mensagem que todas as partições tem que ter no minimo 3.5 gb, fiz as 4 como recomendado e tenho o win 8.1 instalado. podem me ajudar?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<zypb> Algeum teria alguma dica do erro na instalação?
<eunix> Olá, pessoal
<lbracher> Oi, pessoal! Eu estou tentando reinstalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive, mas a opção de reinstalação está desabilitada. Alguém aí sabe como forçar a reinstalação? Obrigado!
<hggdh> lbracher: não conheço uma opção de reinstalação...
<lbracher> hggdh: pois é, eu tentei aqui também por algumas formas e desisti depois de alguns minutos. Fiz uma instalação sem formatação e vamos ver no que vai dar. Obrigado!
<lbracher> jggdh, apenas para dar um update: usei a opção de instalar sem formatar e funcionou. Apenas precisei redefinir o nome do computador. Colocando os mesmos usuários fui capaz de acessar os dados que já estavam no meu home, totalmente intocados.
<hggdh> lbracher: perfeito :-
<hggdh> :-)
<lawks> alguem sabe como usar o pipelight para ativar o unity3d??
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<douglassoares> boa noite povo
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-20
<Radicalzinho> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtin> olá...
<bakhtin> bom dia!
<bakhtin> alguem pode me ajudar com SAMBA?
<astroo-> bakhtin  ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<bakhtin> estou no Kubuntu e quando clico no SAMBA e depois em WORKGROUP aparece uma tela pedindo um nome de usario e senha, portem eu nao sei essas informaçoes.
<Rudolf> bakhtin: então não vai conectar
<Rudolf> simples hein
<bakhtin> SIM
<bakhtin> MAS COMO EU CONSGIO ESSAS INFORMAÇÕES?
<bakhtin> tenho computadores windows nessa rede e eles conseguem se comunicar
<bakhtin> sem autenticacao
<bakhtin> no linux pede usuario e senha =//
<rafael> bakhtin: quem criou esse compartilhamento não quer divulgar usuário e senha?
<Rudolf> bakhtin: meu, se vc não sabe as senhas da sua rede, como vou saber
<bakhtin> não é isso!
<Rudolf> bakhtin: coloca no google "how to use samba inside windows workgroup"
<Rudolf> bakhtin: se vc quer apenas compartilhar arquivos usaria cifs
<bakhtin> nao
<bakhtin> vou compartilhar a impressora
<Rudolf> bakhtin: tá na roça
<Rudolf> bakhtin: provavelmente precise subir um samba pdc para fazer isso
<bakhtin> gostaria de saber pq que no linux pede esse nome de usuario e senha, pq nos outros computades windows ele consegue idenficar os dispositivos
<xGrind> bakhtin, aqui em casa em compartilho a impressora do pc do meu irmão com windows, e uso aqui no meu com ubuntu
<xGrind> no próprio windows vc cria a senha. depois só usar no linux
<Rudolf> bakhtin: samba não é windows
<Rudolf> bakhtin: samba é um protocolo compatível com o protocolo windows
<Rudolf> bakhtin: por isso vc precisa de senha
<bakhtin> mas vcs sabem aonde eu defino essa senha no windows?
<Rudolf> bakhtin: na criação de usuários
<rafael> bakhtin: o samba tem algumas opções que permitem que vc elimine a necessidade de pedir usuario e senha
<xGrind> bakhtin, que versao do windows é? acho que no 7 só funciona com home premium pra cima
<rafael> bakhtin: normalmente a opção security = user
<xGrind> meio chato configurar o samba na mão kk
<rafael> e a opção valid users
<Rudolf> rafael: é né
<Rudolf> rafael: melhor deixar o samba aberto
<Rudolf> segurança off
<Rudolf> fala sério
<bakhtin> entendi
<bakhtin> pq sera um saco toda hora ficar digitando senha para acessar outros computadores
<xGrind> bakhtin, procura no google como alterar a senha. lembro q tem como deixar sem senha
<bakhtin> entendo
<bakhtin> obrigado!
<rafael> bakhtin: o samba tem a opção de ficar aberto pq isso pode ser uma opção pra alguns usuários
<rafael> existe a opção por exemplo de criar pastas publicas com o samba
<bakhtin> é isso que vou procurar
<rafael> bakhtin: beleza, na web tem muita coisa
<ilosamart> boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<corvolino> KurtKraut, estou escrevendo um artigo e vou citar seu finado site
<KurtKraut> corvolino, Qual dos meus finados sites? :P
<corvolino> o .net
<KurtKraut> corvolino, Finado ele é, mas enterrado não. É como o Lenin embalsamado: morto, mas exposo a visitação.
<corvolino> hahahahaha
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Ernandes> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<LOrdN1x> dia
<LOrdN1x> hahaha
<mirqui> blza :)
<Ernandes> tranquilo hj
<mirqui> domingo termina o horário de verão , mais uma hora para dormir
<Rudolf> ou para estudar
<mirqui> tbm ahaha como queira :)
<Rudolf> http://www.ahnegao.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/goku.jpg
<mirqui> microsoft e canonical anuncia serviço de big data
<mirqui> isso é só para empresas ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: provável
<Rudolf> mirqui: big data para usuário é idiotice
<mirqui> haa , nada a ver
<mirqui> one drive para mim é só um serviço na nuvem
<mirqui> mas para a microsoft é sim big data
<Rudolf> nuss
<Rudolf> vai falar M**** pra lá
<Rudolf> tu nem sabe o que é big data
<mirqui> ahaha é um monte de dados
<mirqui> como o nome diz
<mirqui> tem usuário inicial a final
<mirqui> inicial são empresas
<mirqui> final é o zé povão , tipo eu ]
<ccaesar> bom dia geral
<ccaesar> alguém aí tem experiência com o Ardour?
<Ernandes> nada
<amarelin_> ccaesar: Isso é de comer ou de passar no cabelo?
<Ernandes> audio
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: http://ardour.org/
<Rudolf> Digital Audio Workstation
<amarelinho_EMO> hum legal
<amarelinho_EMO> Estou vendo a página, nem sabia disso
<amarelinho_EMO> LEgal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<amarelinho_EMO> Boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<amarelinho_EMO> Vivo ainda, mas acho que estou doente...
<mirqui> baaa velho , é sério ?
<amarelinho_EMO> Serissimo.
<amarelinho_EMO> Todos os dias eu chego para trabalhar com vontade de ir embora... só pode ser doença...
<mirqui> ahahah
<mirqui> normal
<amarelinho_EMO> E eu to achando que é contagioso, estou vendo outros com o mesmo sintoma perto de mim.
<mirqui> toma ginseng com pó de guaraná , melhora o ânimo :)
<amarelinho_EMO> Ou então jogaram uma pedra de kriptonita embaixo da minha mesa
<amarelinho_EMO> :P
<mirqui> horário de verão está indo embora
<mirqui> mais uma hora de sono :)
<mirqui> tú faz o que ?
<amarelinho_EMO> Morcego
<amarelinho_EMO> E muito
<amarelinho_EMO> ehaheha
<mirqui> ahaha , ok
<amarelinho_EMO> Coordenador de TI, empresa de manutenção
<mirqui> ahaha e quando está com dor de cabeça
<mirqui> olhar para o desktop é brabo
<amarelinho_EMO> Por ai, mas acostuma-se com tudo.
<mirqui> cavacos do ofício :)
<mirqui> fala dai , que daqui fiquei sem assunto haha
<amarelinho_EMO> ehaheaheha puts
<amarelinho_EMO> o senhor trabalha com o que?
<mirqui> ahaha senhor é legal , gostei :)
<mirqui> sou tec. em contabilidade , mas estou parado
<mirqui> qualquer dia desfio minha estória para vcs :)
<mirqui> acho que comprei uma bateria para o note , que é de segunda mão
<amarelinho_EMO> Acha??
<amarelinho_EMO> Não sabe nem o que comprou?
<mirqui> ela dá ok para a carga , 100% , mas diz bateria baixa
<mirqui> não sou tecnico
<amarelinho_EMO> comprou produto chines né???!!!
<mirqui> comprei na loja que comprei o note
<amarelinho_EMO> Explorando crianças indefesas
<amarelinho_EMO> A favor da escravidão né???!!!
<mirqui> ahaha não , lg legítimo
<amarelinho_EMO> TE PEGUEI RACISTA!!!!!
<mirqui> hummmm ahaha que meda
<mirqui> racista pq ?
<mirqui> lg é a marcA ahaha
<mirqui> ou tú não conhece ;) ?
<amarelinho_EMO> Pergunta, o que faz uma pessoa fora da área da informática usar IRC? Nem o povo da informática lembra que existe isso.
<mirqui> como vc disse senhor= meio velho , contemporâneo do irc
<mirqui> mirc
<mirqui> scoop
<mirqui> etc , etc , etc
<mirqui> mas gosto de informática , meu primeiro pc foi um cp 400 collor ii
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: irc é meio de comunicação
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: consulte o número de sites internacionais
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: ops, canais
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: muito canal de software, escolas, universidades, empresas
<amarelinho_EMO> Sim, mas não é comum no Brasil, apenas pessoas de informática geralmente tem este costume
<amarelinho_EMO> mirqui: se seu primeiro pc foi esse, o senhor deve ter uns 300 anos, tá mais velho que o Gandalf.
<amarelinho_EMO> ehahehahea
<mirqui> ahaha verdade , fazer o que :)
<mirqui> o tempo passa o tempo voa , só a poupança bamerindus é que continua numa boa haha
<mirqui> tenho um atari 2600 tbm
<mirqui> tudo joinha funcionando
<amarelinho_EMO> eahehaheha já tive um
<amarelinho_EMO> Hoje em dia só o meu xbox e o PSP sobraram.
<mirqui> muito massa , 8 bits que faziam a alegria da garotada :)
<amarelinho_EMO> O Atari acho que não é 8 bits não
<amarelinho_EMO> o nintendinho era 8 bits
<mirqui> 8 ou 16
<mirqui> agora não lembro
<amarelinho_EMO> o nintendinho era 8 bits, e ele já tinha graficos bons
<mirqui> mas tinha um desenho bonito
<amarelinho_EMO> o atari acho que era menos ainda
<amarelinho_EMO> Verdade.
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: vc não especificou país
<mirqui> jogar enduro era como se fossem 8 bits
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: brasil é atrasado, povo só conhece facebook e whats app
<Rudolf> amarelinho_EMO: as vezes skype
<amarelinho_EMO> Rudolf: incrível isso.
<mirqui> bom pessoal , o papo está bom , mas preciso ir
<amarelinho_EMO> 2, tenho que matar um leão ali
<mirqui> outra hora falamos , até :)
<amarelinho_EMO> Volto já já
<Ernandes> rs
<Ernandes> kk
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Mathias__> Nossa! Ainda existe IRC.
<Mathias__> fantástico.
<barna> pois é!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Pinguim50> e ae galera, fmz?
<Pinguim50> eu tenho um problema que me acompanha desde que eu usava Debian, mudei pro Xubuntu pra ter mais praticidade depois de uns 3 anos
<astroo-> ola
<Pinguim50> e ae astro
<Pinguim50> tipo, quando eu coloco um pendrive ou algo parecido no computador, ele monta o dispotivo com permissoes de root, apenas.
<Pinguim50> tenho que desmontar e montar de novo com o pmount pra conseguir ter acesso como user
<Pinguim50> o astroo mia?
<Pinguim50> não, porque astro no mia
<Pinguim50> UIHEUIEHEIHEUIHE
<Pinguim50> Num guentei :x
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pesla possivel resposta de alguem
<Pinguim50> de boa
<felipedemorais> Oi
<astroo-> Pinguim50  ve o privado
<astroo-> ola
<felipedemorais> Utilizei por bastante tempo Mac OS e agora estou tentando usar o Ubuntu mas estou com um problema no Wifi.
<felipedemorais> Estou tendo que usar a internet cabeada, pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> diz que versao tens do ubuntu e que chip
<felipedemorais> Minha versão é a 14.10 64 bits e meu chip(acho que é o meu processador) é um Intel Core I5
<astroo-> o do wifi chip
<felipedemorais> Coloquei informações sobre o meu problema em um tópico no fórum do Ubuntu http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,113635.0.html
<felipedemorais> Intel Wireless 7260
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pesla possivel resposta de alguem
<felipedemorais> Ok
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<felipedemorais> Oi
<felipedemorais> Tudo bom
<annakamilla> eu to com problema em relação ao consumo de memória do meu note.
<felipedemorais> O que tem acontecido?
<annakamilla> to usando muito swap e to desconfiada do chrome.
<astroo-> ola
<annakamilla> queria saber se tem jeito de acertar ele ara consumir menos.
<annakamilla> tive que instalar o lubuntu.
<felipedemorais> Eu utilizo o Chrome também e até instalei uma extensão do gnome para verificar o quanto de memória e cpu estou usando.
<felipedemorais> Este é o meu chip wireless se ajudar em alguma coisa.
<felipedemorais> http://www.intel.com.br/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/product-briefs/wireless-n-7260-bluetooth-brief.pdf
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> tem como utilizar o aplicativo checkbox do ubuntu via terminal?
<felipedemorais> Parece que tem sim
<L88os> sabe como?
<felipedemorais> Eu acabei de instalar aqui no meu ubuntu
<felipedemorais> sudo apt-get install checkbox-ng
<felipedemorais> Tente
<felipedemorais> Anna
<astroo-> ola
<felipedemorais> Acho que para o seu problema não tem bem uma solução pois o Chrome usa mesmo bastante memória e ponto, acho que a opção seria adicionar mais memória ao seu computador mesmo.
<L88os> porque intalar? ele já vem padrao
<L88os> aco que nós dois estamos falando de coisas diferentes.
<felipedemorais> Eu precisei instalar, se ele já estivesse aqui o apt-get diria.
<felipedemorais> O checkbox não é o programa?
<felipedemorais> Que faz testes de hardware, não é isso não?
<L88os> isso mas ele já vem instalado no ubuntu.
<L88os> qual versão do ubuntu você está?
<felipedemorais> Uso a versão 14.10
<felipedemorais> ping
<L88os> pong
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-21
<Juon> Ei galera
<Juon> tudo bom ??
<Juon> estou tentando instalar  o ubunto em um pc antigo
<Juon> pentium 4 2.5 ram e placa de video de 128mb
<Juon> ele naõ reconhece
<Juon> aparece este erro
<Juon> http://imgur.com/lln9v6B
<Juon> mas antes eu consigo entrar em mode de recuperação e ele vai certinho
<barna> Juon, to aki tb, hehehehehehehehe
<barna> Juon, num to conseguindo abrir o link q vc mandou.
<Juon> http://imgur.com/lln9v6B
<Juon> uee
<barna> qual versão vc ta tentando?
<Juon> http://i.imgur.com/lln9v6B.png
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<Juon> bao tamem
<Juon> rsrsrs
<barna> normalmente é 50 ou 60 Hz q os monitores funcionam
<Juon> é
<barna> Juon, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta tentando?
<Juon> Section "Monitor"
<Juon>      Identifier         "Monitor generico"
<Juon>      Option             "DPMS"
<Juon>      HorizSync          30-96
<Juon>      VertRefresh        50-160
<Juon> EndSection
<Juon> estou no mint mate rebecca
<Juon> acho mais leve de todos, mas o problema da em qualquer versão
<barna> ah, mas num vai funcionar mesmo!
<Juon> distro
<Juon> o que estou fazendo de errado ?
<Juon> estou com uma placa de video bem antiga
<barna> Juon, ja tentou um ubuntu 10.04?
<Juon> geforce 5200
<barna> tipo, um linux mais ou menos da idade do seu comp?
<barna> é como se vc estivesse querendo rodar o window 8 nesse PC.
<Juon> kkkk
<Juon> pior que roda
<Juon> o linux roda liso tambem mas o problema é que ele não entrar em modo normal só em modo de recuperação
<barna> to ligado, mas tem esses problemas de incompatibilidade. tem uma argumento q vc coloca na inicio q deve resolver, o problema é lembrar qual.
<Juon> no grub ?
<barna> sim
<Juon> novga ?
<barna> pesquisando no google aki
<barna> talvez, ja tentou ele?
<Juon> não
<Juon> é errado eu não sei esse comando so ja ouvi falar
<barna> é bem capaz Juon
<barna> Juon, veja isso tb. http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/CorrigindoResolucaoMonitor
<barna> Juon, ah, claro, vc instalou os drives da nvidia no seu linux?
<Juon> cara estou com este tutorial desde ontem mas não consegui fazer funcionar
<Juon> nÃO
<Juon> esse P4 nem tem internet rsrsrs
<barna> Juon, tenta instalar o driver de video.
<barna> num tem placa de rede?
<Juon> tem mas poderia ter wifi
<Juon> pq estou no notebook e usando a internet do vizinho
<Juon> nao tenho internet em casa
<Juon> vou tentar pegar com o roteador e passar pro local
<barna> vc tem um cabo de rede ai?
<barna> um celular que pega wifi?
<Juon> nao
<Juon> tenho sim
<Juon> nao tenho celular . tenho cabo de rede.
<barna> Juon, android?
<Juon> meu celular deu defeito estou na internet do vizinho
<barna> kaspeta, ai fica dificil!
<barna> sem conexão num vai rolar!
<Juon> vou ver se meu router pega conexão do wifi do vizinho e manda pro pc local rsrsrs
<barna> vc pode transformar qualquer celular com android em um roteador wifi
<barna> mas como?
<barna> vc ta num notebook certo?
<barna> esse notebook tem wifi certo?
<Juon> sim
<barna> se vc tiver um cabo de rede comum ai, vc pluga no notebook e no pc e transfere a rede pro pc, só configurar.
<barna> Juon, vou trocar de sistema operacional, ja volto.
<Juon> ok
<barna> voltei
<barna> Juon,
<Juon> opa
<barna> Juon, vc leu e ou respondeu o q falei antes deu sair?
<Juon> sim
<barna> bom, se vc respondeu, eu num li, pode responder d novo?
<Juon> eu não tentei configurar ainda
<Juon> nunca fiz isso vou fazer
<barna> eu posso te ajudar se precisar, eu to fazendo isso aki
<barna> tenho um desktop q usa a conexão wifi do meu note
<Juon> como fez ?
<Juon> o que faço ?
<barna> donde vc conecta no wifi, deve ter algo como configurações de rede (só usei o mint uma vez)
<Juon> sim
<Juon> estou la ja
<barna> cria uma nova conexão de rede ethernet ou ath0 ou algo parecido
<barna> Juon, em algum lugar deve ter configurações ou editar
<Juon> ok
<Juon> sim estou la
<Juon> tem que configurar mac ?
<barna> em algum lugar tem IPv4
<Juon> achei sim
<barna> metotodo>compartilhamento com outros computadores
<Juon> ok
<barna> pera, no note vc ta usando qual sistema operacional?
<barna> mint tb?
<agnaldo> como faço para obter drivers sis mirage para linux ? estou usando linux mint 16
<astroo-> a esta hora ja deve ser "tarde" mas da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<agnaldo> ok
<agnaldo> quero usar linux mais original possive, sem ter que usar coisa do windows, via wine ou playonlix, para isso preciso desses drivers sis mirage
<agnaldo> mas, durante o dia eu vou procurar melhor. agradeço pela compreensão e atenção.
<KurtKraut> agnaldo, nossa, SiS Mirage? É muita antiga essa máquina, não?
<agnaldo> sim, infelismente. mas ta funcionado muito bem.  o problema é que meu windows era pirata e sempre tem as famosa tela azul da morte :(
<KurtKraut> agnaldo, E o que não tá funcionando exatamente para você estar procurando driver?
<agnaldo> é um notebook cce rlc 116, com 2 giga ram, processador intel celerom e placa de video onboard com as terriveis sis mirage
<agnaldo> 1 - resolução de tela só fica em 1024x768, o ideal seria 1200x800
<agnaldo> a qualidade de videos e aparencia de modo geral fica muito prejudicado , o note ja é simples sem o driver então...
<astroo-> agnaldo  ve o privado
<KurtKraut> agnaldo, No Windows a resolução 1200x800 funciona?
<agnaldo> sim, e posso jogar resident evil 4, gta sa, counter strike 1.6, etc... sem travar
<KurtKraut> agnaldo, Não sei bem se é o caso de instalar driver, provavelmente o kernel já deve ter driver para essa placa. Talvez seja uma questão de forçar na conf esse modo de resolução. De qualquer forma, sua maior chance de conseguir ajuda não é aqui
<KurtKraut> agnaldo, Tenho quase certeza de ter visto gente discutir em fórum exatamente esse modelo de placa.
<barna> agnaldo, v se isso ajuda. http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=94646.0
<agnaldo>  talvez alguma distro mais antiga reconheça os drivers
<barna> agnaldo, qual versaão do mint vc ta usando?
<agnaldo> 16 mate
<barna> ele é bem novo, indico vc usar um baseado na versão 10.04 do ubuntu
<barna> tipo o mint 9
<agnaldo> vou tentar, deixarei baixando o mint 13 e de manha gravo em cd ou pendrive
<barna> eu tenho um dell celoron M rodando o ubuntu 10.04, instalado apartir de uma mini iso, depois só instalei o que achei nnecessário, vei, o bichinho vooa!
<barna> mint 13?
<agnaldo> no forum vivaolinux, um usuario diz que o 13 na versao mate ou xfce deve reconhecer meu note
<barna> ok, eu ainda tentaria com o mint 9.
<barna> mas......
<agnaldo> sao isos de cd, entao da pra baixar os 2 e testar nem vai demorar o download
<barna> boa!
<barna> eu ja tive um positivo com placa de video sis, usava o ubuntu 10.04, lembra q era meio chato mas dava pra instalar de boa o driver.
<agnaldo> quando melhorar minhas economias vou investir em um novo pc, e deixar games só para consoles, e pensar que originalmente meu note veio de fabrica com linux
<agnaldo> era o satux
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<agnaldo> pessoal, valeu aí pela ajuda. vou deixar baixando o mint 9 e tirar um cochilo aqui
<astroo-> ate
<barna> lbz, boa noite
<agnaldo> valeu galera, fuiiiii
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> dia
<nk_> Bom Dia
<nk_> Preciso de uma ajuda. Alguém ???
<xGrind> nk_, diga :p
<nk_> Então, sou experiente em linux mas quero fazer um servidor Ubuntu server ou outra distribuição linux..
<nk_> ocorre que não sei instalar o Ubuntu - O arq ñ vem com arq .exe
<nk_> como faço para instalr em PC Servidor
<nk_> bom, deaculpe a ignorÂNCIA, oK !!]
<Rudolf> nk_: cara, para quê perder tempo recriando a roda?
<nk_> Explica ...
<Rudolf> 8(
<Rudolf> mais claro só desenhando, e olhe lá se não complica
<nk_> HEeheheh
<nk_> Obrigado gente como vc mostra como realmente sao as coisas .... Documentação - http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao
<Rudolf> whatever
<ccaesar> fala galera, bom dia
<ccaesar> sou iniciante no linux, e preciso de ajuda: o que eu devo começar a estudar primeiro? quero me aprofundar
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> ccaesar: guia foca linux
<Rudolf> ccaesar: melhor guia para começar
<ccaesar> valeu!
<mirqui> valeu rudolf :)
<Rudolf> diponha
<Franklin> acabei de baixar, como faço a instalação?
<Rudolf> ligando bola de cristal
<xGrind> kkkkk
<xGrind> Rudolf, esses caras aparecem do nada e do nada saem
<Rudolf> só pode ser bot com pequenos "insights" de vida autônoma
<Rudolf> pelo amor
<YokoBR_> galera
<YokoBR_> bão?
<Guevara> opa
<YokoBR_> to tentando usar os drivers open source pra ati, num dell com intel/ati.... Mas não funciona o opengl
<Guevara> qual a saida do comando lspci?
<Guevara> posta a linha da vga
<YokoBR_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<YokoBR_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] (rev ff)
<Guevara> antes de instalar o driver open chegou a instalar o proprietario da ati?
<YokoBR_> Guevara: sim, tava usando ele
<Guevara> remove o anterior
<YokoBR_> mas eu removi
<Guevara> no menu de drivers disponiveis aparece a cga ati?
<Guevara> vga*
<YokoBR_> aparece
<Guevara> ta habilitado?
<YokoBR_> $ sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0 1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:01:00.0
<YokoBR_> ta habilitador
<Guevara> o que acontece no comando glxinfo?
<luizfernando> Preciso de ajuda quanto a traducao do ubuntu para portugues do brasil e para configurar teclado.
<fael> w 3
<fael> luizfernando: explique melhor
<fael> Seu ubuntu está em outro idioma?
<luizfernando> acabei de instalar o ubuntu e esta total mente em ingles
<luizfernando> sim
<luizfernando> e o teclado nao esta conforme configurei durante a instalacao
<fael> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-e-alterar-idiomas-no-ubuntu
<fael> seu teclado é abnt?
<fael> luizfernando: seu teclado é abnt?
<luizfernando> sim
<luizfernando> abnt2 se nao me engano
<fael> procure as configurações de teclado e idioma nas configurações do sistema
<fael> em ingles deve estar provavelmente system setings
<fael> settings*
<luizfernando> fael, acho que nao foi instalado o pacote de idiomas
<luizfernando> pois nao existe a opcao PORTUGUES DO BRASIL
<luizfernando> e nenhum outro idioma
<fael> luizfernando: lá em system setting vc vai ver a opção de instalar
<fael> não estou usando o ubuntu aqui
<fael> não lembro exatamente os passos
<luizfernando> fael, eh possivel eu instalar o ubuntu novamente? apagando este que estou agora
<luizfernando> acabei de fazer dual boot e provavelmente devo ter feito algo errado na hora da instalacao
<fael> luizfernando: acho que vc terá mais trabalho reinstalando
<fael> mas se vc preferir
<luizfernando> estou vendo no tutorial que voce me mandou e o meu nao tem varios idiomas
<fael> na instalação existe a opção de selecionar tanto idioma como teclado
<luizfernando> sim, me lembro
<luizfernando> e lembro de ter feito certo
<luizfernando> ate testei o teclado
<fael> qual versão do ubuntu vc está usando?
<luizfernando> a ultima que saiu
<luizfernando> 14.4 se nao me engano
<fael> http://www.mundoubuntu.com.br/dicas/142-instale-os-pacotes-do-idioma-no-ubuntu-13-10
<fael> veja esse tutorial
<luizfernando> estou vendo
<luizfernando> muito obrigado
<luizfernando> Aguarde a mensagem de aviso sobre Suporte de idioma Incompleto, como na imagem abaixo. Quando ela aparecer, clique no botão Executar esta ação agora;
<luizfernando> tenho que esperar aparecer essa mensagem
<luizfernando> ignorei da primeira vez que vi
<luizfernando> irei reiniciar a maquina. vamos ver
<luizfernando> muito obrigado pela ajuda
<FelipedeMorais> Oi
<FelipedeMorais> Tem alguém ae?
<fael> oi
<FelipedeMorais> To com um probleminha queria saber se poderia me ajudar.
<rafael> Pergunte sem pedir licença. O canal serve pra isso
<Juon> Sim
<FelipedeMorais> No Coding Dojo todas os participantes praticam programação de forma colaborativa, explorando problemas divertidos e aprendendo mais sobre a arte da programação.  Todos são bem-vindos e você não precisa saber programar. Os únicos requisitos são curiosidade e disposição.  Local: Sala 512 no Bloco A  Venha participar e junte-se ao grupo no Facebook  https://www.facebook.com/groups/174744742726825/
<FelipedeMorais> Ops colei errado
<FelipedeMorais> Mas se quiser poder ir também
<FelipedeMorais> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,116280.0.html
<FelipedeMorais> Este é o meu problema.
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: qual é o seu problema?
<Guevara> FelipedeMorais: ligou a wireless pela chave ou teclas de atalho no laptop?
<Guevara> realtek é reconhecido pelo kernel linux
<Guevara> alias, intel
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: tenho um vostro e aqui está funcionando normalmente
<FelipedeMorais> Cara o meu já funcinou normalmente também
<FelipedeMorais> Mas não está mais. :'(
<FelipedeMorais> O problema é as vezes acontece e as vezes não
<Guevara> a wireless esta habilitada??
<FelipedeMorais> Já tentei tanto pela Bios quanto pelo Fn +F2, no caso do meu Notebook.
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: qual versão do ubuntu vc está usando?
<FelipedeMorais> 14.10
<FelipedeMorais> Utopic Unicorn
<rafael> tenta o comando
<rafael> ifconfig wlan0 up
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: tentou o comando?
<FelipedeMorais> Tentei
<FelipedeMorais> Deixa eu reiniciar aqui para ver se funcionou
<Guevara> nao precisa reiniciar
<jose__> o ubuntu nao reconheceu minha placa wifi
<Felipe> Não funcionou
<Felipe> :'(
<rafael> Felipe: não precisava reiniciar
<rafael> Veja no icone de rede se a interface está habilitada
<jose__> como faço para habilitar?
<rafael> No icone de rede
<FelipedeMorais> Sim
<jose__> ta assim wifi desabilitado por hardware
<rafael> então habilita com o atalho do teclado
<rafael> Ff + f2
<rafael> Fn + f2
<FelipedeMorais> Não acontece nada.
<rafael> Talvez só f2 funcione
<jose__> resolveu
<jose__> vlw
<rafael> Pq vc pode ter desabilitado a tecla fn
<FelipedeMorais>  rfkill list  0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: posta no pastebin a said de dmesg | tail -n 10
<rafael> melhor dmesg | tail -n 20
<FelipedeMorais>   dmesg | tail -n 20 [   16.998569] init: Failed to spawn thermald main process: unable to execute: No such file or directory [   19.407872] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:08:00.0] MMIO read of 0x00000000 FAULT at 0x122130 [ TIMEOUT ] [   19.408169] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:08:00.0] MMIO write of 0xbad0011f FAULT at 0x000260 [ TIMEOUT ] [   19.420939] nouveau E[    PBUS][0000:08:00.0] MMIO read of 0x00000000 FAULT at 0x000260 [ T
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: use o pastebin da proxima vez
<FelipedeMorais> O que é o pastebin?
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: sua placa de rede funciona no windows?
<FelipedeMorais> http://pastebin.com/HMewcVR8
<FelipedeMorais> Não tenho windows
<FelipedeMorais> Até tenho um desktop com Windows mas não uso no notebook
<rafael> Estou começando a suspeitar que seja problema físico
<rafael> Sua placa de rede parou de funcionar do nada?
<FelipedeMorais> Sim e não
<FelipedeMorais> Hoje de manhã estava no wifi e agora não está funcionando mas daqui a pouco ele volta e fica nessa o tempo todo.
<FelipedeMorais> Também pensei que fosse um problema físico mas se fosse não iria funcionar nunca mas as vezes funciona.
<rafael> E funciona de repente?
<rafael> Vc tira ele do lugar ou mexe?
<rafael> tente então sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FelipedeMorais> Pra que serve o dist-upgrade?
<rafael> ele vai atualizar todos os pacotes
<rafael> incluindo o kernel
<FelipedeMorais> Não mexo nada demais pois o notebook fica no meu colo o tempo todo
<rafael> A atualização do kernel talvez resolva seu problema
<rafael> Talvez o pigtail esteja folgado ou algo do tipo
<FelipedeMorais> To atualizando
<FelipedeMorais> O pigtail é o encaixe da placa de rede na placa mãe?
<rafael> Sim
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: não
<rafael> o pigtail conecta a antena
<rafael> a sua placa normalmente usa pci ou pciexpress
<rafael> para a placa mae
<rafael> talvez o slot não esteja bem encaixado
<FelipedeMorais> Vou ter que abrir o notebook para ver isso, né?
<rafael> FelipedeMorais: tente primeiro as opções de software
<rafael> Abrir é a última opção
<rafael> Vc sabe como abrir e mexer?
<FelipedeMorais> Estou tentando as opções de software primeiro mesmo
<FelipedeMorais> Não quero abrir o meu notebook, tenho medo de fazer besteira,
<FelipedeMorais> Posso até abrir mas precisarei olhar alguns vídeos de como abrir antes,.
<Guevara> FelipedeMorais: seu sistema esta atualizado?
<FelipedeMorais> Está sim
<FelipedeMorais> Acabei de rodar um sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guevara> ok, mas repare que existem outras pessoas com o mesmo problema que o seu http://askubuntu.com/questions/544074/unstable-wireless-in-ubuntu-14-10 e parece ser com o firmware
<Guevara> o problema é instabilidade
<Guevara> vá em "programas e atualizações", clique na aba "atualizações", veja se a opção "backports" esta marcada
<Guevara> FelipedeMorais: viu ai se o backports esta marcado?
<FelipedeMorais> Parece que é o mesmo problema que o meu mesmo.
<FelipedeMorais> Deixa eu ver aqui
<Guevara> então, é problema de firmware e se a solução não vier pelo backports vai ter que seguir um tutorial
<Guevara> ok
<FelipedeMorais> O meu ubuntu está todo em inglês mas encontrei a opção e ela tem um traço em cima, me parece estar marcada.
<Guevara> manda um print
<FelipedeMorais> Quando eu clico ele não permite mudar
<FelipedeMorais> Coloco o print onde?
<Guevara> http://imgur.com
<Guevara> so capturar a tela e posta nesse site
<FelipedeMorais> http://imgur.com/2laMj9o
<Guevara> ok, ele esta marcado, guenta ai
<Guevara> FelipedeMorais: posta seu lspci
<Guevara> so a linha da wireless
<FelipedeMorais> Me parece que não tem a linha do Wireless
<Guevara> roda lsusb
<FelipedeMorais> http://pastebin.com/ePSx5ath
<Guevara> ta no barramento usb
<Guevara> lsusb
<FelipedeMorais> lsusb
<FelipedeMorais> Ops, foi mal
<Guevara> copia a linha da wireless e posta aqui
<FelipedeMorais> Cara coloquei tudo que saiu nesse link do pastebin e não tem nenhuma linha com lsusb
<Guevara> nao nao
<Guevara> roda o comando lsusb no terminal
<Guevara> e posta a linha da wireless
<Felipe> Oi, voltei
<Guevara> opa
<Felipe> Eu deixei uma pergunta no forum ontem http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,116280.0.html, já tinha te mostrado isso?
<Guevara> roda o comando lsusb
<Guevara> ja vi esse post no forum, nao tem informação alguma da wireless
<Felipe> Devem ter varias dicas que podem te esclarecer algumas coisas e você entender melhor do que eu essas saídas.
<Felipe> http://pastebin.com/htLx5gGM
<Felipe> Ta ae, a saída do meu lsusb
<Guevara> sua wireless nao aparece em nenhum dos dois comandos
<Guevara> deveria aparecer no lspci
<Felipe> To ligado
<Guevara> seguinte
<Guevara> roda um uname -a
<Guevara> e posta a linha
<Felipe> Mas é o mesmo cara tanto para o Bluetooth quanto para o wireless
<Felipe> O bluetouth funciona e o wireless não
<Guevara> mas deveria mostrar isso em um dos comandos
<Felipe> Linux felipedemorais-Vostro-5470 3.16.0-30-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 12 22:06:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guevara> Felipe: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi  la embaixo vc tem "Intel® Wireless 7260                                                                                                                             "
<Guevara> e ao lado a versao pro seu kernel
<Guevara> 3.14.9+
<Guevara> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/_media/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi-7260-ucode-25.228.9.0.tgz
<Guevara> depois do download descompacta e copia a pasta para a a pasta firmware do sistema $ sudo cp iwlwifi-*.ucode /lib/firmware
<Guevara> para descompactar é $ tar -xzf iwlwifi-7260-ucode-25.228.9.0.tgz
<Guevara> depois $ sudo cp iwlwifi-*.ucode /lib/firmware
<Felipe> Eu copiei mas já tinha um arquivo com o nome igual lá
<Guevara> arquivo ou pasta?
<Felipe> ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260* /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode
<Felipe> Um arquivo com o mesmo nome do que veio no tar.gz
<Felipe> dentro da pasta /lib/firmware
<Guevara> enfim, vc colocando esse arquivo la vai sobreescrever o anterior, faz um backup do antigo e substitui
<Guevara> depois de substituir reconstrua os modulos com $ sudo depmod -a
<Guevara> feito isso veja se a wireless ja funciona
<Felipe> já rodei o cp antes de ver que você pediu para fazer o backup
<Guevara> ok
<Guevara> mas é sempre bom fazer backup
<Guevara> agora reconstroi os modulos com o comando q passei
<Guevara> reconstrua*
<Felipe> to rodando
<Felipe> terminou
<Guevara> ve se wireless ta funcionando
<Guevara> habilita no teclado
<Felipe> Sem reiniciar, né?
<Guevara> é
<Felipe> Não está funcionando.
<Guevara> Felipe: sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<Guevara> pra subir o modulo
<Guevara> e veja se a wireless funciona
<Guevara> ou roda um iwconfig no terminal e veja se aparece a interface wlan0 ou eth1
<Felipe> ainda não
<Guevara> no modprobe o comando rodou sem erro?
<Felipe>  iwconfig  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<Felipe> Sem erros no modprobe
<Guevara> roda um lsmod | grep iwl
<Felipe>  lsmod | grep iwl iwlwifi               183038  0  cfg80211              510218  1 iwlwifi
<Guevara> roda de novo sudo depmod -a
<Felipe> sudo modprobe iwlwifi felipedemorais@felipedemorais-Vostro-5470:~/Downloads/iwlwifi-7260-ucode-25.228.9.0$ lsmod | grep iwl iwlwifi               183038  0  cfg80211              510218  1 iwlwifi
<Guevara> roda sudo depmod -a
<marcelomauro> boa noite
<Guevara> boa
<marcelomauro> precisando de uma orientação aqui
<Guevara> diga ai
<marcelomauro> comprei um nettop da ibyte (uma loja aqui de fortaleza
<marcelomauro> que veio com uma versão do debian meio doida... ai resolvi por o ubuntu gnome
<Guevara> certo
<marcelomauro> tudo ok na instalação
<marcelomauro> tou usando ele agora
<marcelomauro> mas... meu wifi tá uma bosta nele
<marcelomauro> já tava notando no outro sistema tb
<Guevara> ta instavel?
<marcelomauro> Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)
<marcelomauro> cara, assim
<Guevara> marcelomauro: roda um lspci e posta no pastebin
<marcelomauro> tenho 15MB de velocidade
<marcelomauro> não tou conseguindo nem 1/10
<marcelomauro> disso
<marcelomauro> a linha do pastebin é essa que postei acima
<rafael> marcelomauro: vc está conectado via wifi?
<Guevara> essa é a wireless ou cabeada?
<Guevara> Felipe: ta ai?
<marcelomauro> é uma RTL8111
<marcelomauro> estou no wifi agora
<marcelomauro> na cabeada fica show a velocidade
<Felipe> To
<marcelomauro> e no outro laptop que tenho aqui está sem problema
<Guevara> Felipe: rodou o sudo depmod -a ?
<marcelomauro> Já dei uma pesquisada pela net
<marcelomauro> e não vi muita coisa
<rafael> marcelomauro: qual versão do ubuntu vc está utilizando?
<marcelomauro> Vcs já ouviram falar deste problema?
<Guevara> marcelomauro: poste por favor os dois comandos lspci e lsusb
<Felipe> Guevara: rodei e não teve saida nenhuma
<Guevara> Felipe: rode o iwconfig e veja se aparece a interface wlan0
<marcelomauro> a mais atual, 14.10
<marcelomauro> li alguma coisa na net sobre uma instabilidade que vem desde o debian... isso procede?
<Guevara> marcelomauro: pode ser problema com o firmware
<marcelomauro> ok
<Guevara> mas precisaria ver a saida do seu lspci e lsusb
<marcelomauro> deixa eu ver se consigo aqui... navegar ta dificil
<Felipe> Parece um poblema parecido com o meu.
<Felipe> Só que pelo meno seu wifi funciona.
<Guevara> Felipe: e ai??
<jhonycomputa> boa tarde estou com um DVD de video aula nao consigo acessar os menus
<Felipe> Guavara: Não teve mudança na saída
<Felipe> $ iwconfig  eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions,
<jhonycomputa> o player nao reconhe os menus como link, alguém pode me ajudar ?
<Guevara> jhonycomputa: precisa instalar um pacote para dvd, tem tutorial disso na internet
<Guevara> Felipe: reinicia então
<jhonycomputa> Guevara ja instalei as bicliotecas e tbm o w64codes
<Felipe> Vou fazer iso agora
<rafael> marcelomauro: roda o lsmod | grep r816
<Guevara> jhonycomputa: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-dvd-playback-ubuntu-14-04/
<jhonycomputa> ok vou tentar
<jhonycomputa> Obrigado
<rafael> jhonycomputa: instala o VLC
<rafael> abre pelo VLC
<jhonycomputa> isso eu já fiz rafael
<Guevara> pra navegar pelos menus do dvd precisa rodar o script do tutorial sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jhonycomputa> tbm ja fiz Guevara
<Guevara> instalou o libdvdcss2 ?
<jhonycomputa> eu ja fiz todos estes procedimentos que vc me passou Guevara
<jhonycomputa> sim
<Guevara> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-play-a-dvd-in-ubuntu  se vc seguiu todos estes passos deveria rodar o dvd
<marcelomauro> Guevara, conseguiu ler? (acho que tinha caído a conexão)
<Guevara> nao recebi nada marcelomauro
<marcelomauro> http://pastebin.com/Z9CjBVxX
<marcelomauro> pronto
<jhonycomputa> será que o problema pode estar por que copiei a pasta do dvd para o HD ?
<Guevara> abrindo
<jhonycomputa> não estou rodando direto da mídia
<Guevara> marcelomauro: sua wireless é uma Broadcom
<Guevara> marcelomauro: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<marcelomauro> essa daí não seria a cabeada não?
<Guevara> nao
<marcelomauro> wow... claro... confusão minha
<Guevara> olha a frequencia aqui sendo informada pra vc 802.11b/g
<marcelomauro> sim, sim.... vacilo meu
<Guevara> por isso sempre peço os comandos, pq as pessoas podem se confundir
<Guevara> vamos la
<marcelomauro> mas enfim... já viram esse problema por aqui?
<Guevara> ja
<marcelomauro> alguma dica de solução?
<Guevara> guenta ai
<Guevara> marcelomauro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jhonycomputa> Guevara algo a mais que eu possa fazer ?
<Guevara> jhonycomputa: se os pacotes foram instalados deveria rodar, ja testou colocando um dvd na bandeja?
<jhonycomputa> não pq estou sem leitora de dvd
<Guevara> entendi
<Guevara> marcelomauro: entendeu o que precisa fazer?
<marcelomauro> cara... sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<marcelomauro> fiz aqui
<marcelomauro> tem que reiniciar?
<Guevara> reinicia ai pra ver
<marcelomauro> Guevara, desde já te agradeço
<marcelomauro> vou sair aqui e volto pra dar o feedback
<Guevara> tranks, volta aqui pra dizer se deu certo
<marcelomauro> Guevara, acho que não funcionou
<marcelomauro> internet continua lenta
<marcelomauro> no wifi
<Guevara> guenta ai
<Guevara> marcelomauro: vc trocou o uso do driver? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<marcelomauro> blz
<Guevara> nessa dica vc removera os modulos antigos e subira os novos que vc acabou de instalar
<Guevara> segue o passo a passo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guevara> ola
<astroo-> ola
<marcelomauro> Guevara... nada ainda. Agora parece um sinal de interrogação no icone de conexão wi-fi, Diz que está conectado, mas...
<Guevara> colocou os modulos antigos na blacklist?
<marcelomauro> eu desistalei
<marcelomauro> será que tem mais de um?
<marcelomauro> como sabemos a lista dos existentes?
<Guevara> marcelomauro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules  modprobe --list
<Guevara> veja se aparece modulo antigo, se aparecer coloque na blacklist para nao ser carregado ao ligar a maquina
<marcelomauro> esse modprobe --list não funciona aqui pra mim
<Guevara> lsmod
<marcelomauro> Guevara, ainda por ai?
<Guevara> opa
<Guevara> e ai?
<marcelomauro> cara,,, nada
<marcelomauro> agora só aparece se eu puser modprob b43 manualmente... e do mesmo jeito, ou seja, lento
<marcelomauro> Guevara,
<Guevara> estranho
<marcelomauro> e não conecta mais
<marcelomauro> estou no cabeado agora
<Guevara> deixa ver aqui
<Guevara> marcelomauro: no menu de "programas e aptualizações" aparece o driver?
<Guevara> aba "drivers adicionais"
<marcelomauro> Guevara, não aparece nada
<marcelomauro> vou reiniciar aqui, já volto
<Guevara> ok
<marcelomauro> Guevara, cara, desisto... no máximo que eu consigo é 1,34Mb de download quando com cabo o troço vai a quase 16Mb até no meu celular
<Guevara> mas o que vc chegou a fazer?
<Guevara> subiu aqueles modulos reiniciou e só? ou fez algo mais?
<marcelomauro> cara desfiz tudo... porque com aquilo eu fiquei foi sem nada
<marcelomauro> eu encontrei isso aqui http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/846
<marcelomauro> mas no meu repositório não tem esse b43-lpphy
<mint-buddha> marcelomauro mais tarde te passo o link de como instalei o b43 no mint 17.1 em 2 passos apenas
<marcelomauro> pois é... tou lendo aqui material do linuxmint
<Guevara> esse tuto tem dois anos ja
<Guevara> marcelomauro: eu ia sugerir vc remover aqueles modulos, desinstalar o b43 e reinstalar o bcmwl-Kernel-source
<marcelomauro> eu instalei de novo o bcmwl
<marcelomauro> remover que modulos?
<Guevara> sudo modprobe -r b43 sudo modprobe -r brcmsmac sudo modprobe -r wl
<Guevara> os que vc subiu quando instalou o b43
<Guevara> se instalou o bcmwl-Kernel-source seria so reiniciar e ver
<Guevara> vai aparecer o driver para ativação la na aba daquele menu
<marcelomauro> eu reinstalei e reiniciei
<marcelomauro> tou nele agora
<marcelomauro> ele tá conectando
<marcelomauro> mas lento
<Guevara> aparece o que neste arquivo? cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-broadcom-wireless.conf
<Guevara> o que tem na blacklist?
<Guevara> posta o seu lsmod no pastebin se puder
<marcelomauro> Guevara
<Guevara> opa
<marcelomauro> tou percebendo uma coisa aqui
<marcelomauro> o modulo wl é o mesmo que o bcmwl?
<Guevara> creio que nao
<Guevara> marcelomauro: vc tem o linux-headers-generic instalado?
<marcelomauro> não sei
<Guevara> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<Guevara> ta instalado?
<marcelomauro> tá dizendo aqui que sim e que pode ser desisntalado
<Guevara> se ta instalado deixa ele ai
<marcelomauro> :( :( :(
<Guevara> marcelomauro: aquele tuto que vc mandou é para BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<Guevara> se esse LP-PHY nao aparece no seu lspci então nao serve pra vc
<Guevara> posta seu lsmod no pastebin
<marcelomauro> mas tem o lp-phy
<Guevara> perai
<marcelomauro> http://pastebin.com/nFynMv4R
<Guevara> guenta ai
<Guevara> marcelomauro:
<Guevara> ta ai?
<marcelomauro> oi
<marcelomauro> tá me lendo?
<marcelomauro> Guevara, diz
<Guevara> marcelomauro: seguinte
<Guevara> vc ta com o modulo wl rodando, então vc consegue acessar, mas a performance nao esta legal
<marcelomauro> então?
<Guevara> quando vc instalou o b43-fwcutter era necessario desabilitar os modulos e depois escolher apenas um para rodar
<Guevara> sao tres opções
<Guevara> b43, brcmsmac e wl
<Guevara> instala o b43-fwcutter, desabilita os modulos da wireless que aparecerem no seu lsmod e depois sobe apenas o b43
<marcelomauro> mas eu so subi o b43
<Guevara> e conferiu quantos estavam rodando no lsmod?
<Guevara> se subiu o b43 nao pode aparecer outros no lsmod, senao tem que desabilita-los
<marcelomauro> bom, não conferi... mas tipo assim, quando a gente roda o modprobe -r isso não serve para desabilitar?
<Guevara> isso, o que quando vc reinicia pode acontecer de subir de novo
<Guevara> ai entra aquele arquivo de blacklist
<Guevara> para que o sistema nao suba os modulos que estiverem na lista negra
<marcelomauro> porque eu digitei sudo modprobe -r b43, sudo modprobe -r brcmsmac, sudo modprobe -r wl
<marcelomauro> e depois subi apenas o b43
<Guevara> confere quem esta na blacklist $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-broadcom-wireless.conf
<marcelomauro> eu apaguei para poder voltar a rodar a net
<marcelomauro> ele não existe mais aqui
<Guevara> entendi
<marcelomauro> eu fiz tudo o que o tutorial mandou
<marcelomauro> deixando apenas o b43
<marcelomauro> só que com isso ele não subiu mais a placa
<marcelomauro> Mas enfim... descobri que eu tinha aqui uma outra access point usb, testei aqui e tá funcionando de boa
<marcelomauro> é uma RTL2501
<Guevara> saquei
<Guevara> perai
<marcelomauro> o ruim é que a gente quer fazer a coisa funcionar
<marcelomauro> esta só foi colocar na usb e já funcionou
<Guevara> seu ubuntu é 14.10?
<marcelomauro> é sim
<Guevara> utopic?
<marcelomauro> cara, baixei ontem a versao mais recente, nunca me liguei nestes nomes não. Mas sei que é a 14.10
<marcelomauro> ubuntu gmnome
<Guevara> muito estranho
<Guevara> o firmware so aparece para precise 14.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Guevara> deveria aparecer no repositorio do 14.10
<marcelomauro> pois é... não tem o lpphy no meu repositório
<Guevara> alias, esse é do 12.04
<marcelomauro> só tem o firmware-b43-installer
<Guevara> so se uniram tudo no mesmo pacote
<marcelomauro> ou esqueceram, ou caiu em desuso
<marcelomauro> essa minha maquina não é tão potente não
<marcelomauro> [e um nettop, um mini-pc
<Guevara> ai marcelomauro tenta este aqui linux-firmware-nonfree
<marcelomauro> eu o comprei porque não gosto de usar laptop... eu o usava conectado num monitor como desktop. E desktop mesmo gasta muita energia
<Guevara> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219423 olha ai
<Guevara> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219423&p=13000350#post13000350
<Guevara> testa essa dica ai
<Guevara> testa essa que ja volto aqui pra ver se deu certo
<Guevara> ja volto
<marcelomauro> blz
#ubuntu-br 2015-02-22
<Guevara> conseguiu marcelomauro?
<marcelomauro> Guevara, fez foi desaparecer
<Guevara> desaparecer o q?
<marcelomauro> antes ele aparecei a lista de access point
<marcelomauro> agora nada mais
<marcelomauro> estou conectando pelo cabo
<Guevara> subiu o modulo b43 e conferiu no lsmod?
<marcelomauro> sim
<marcelomauro> vou lhe mostrar
<marcelomauro> Guevara, http://pastebin.com/iRRcA0BP
<Guevara> bcma                   52443  1 b43
<Guevara> mac80211              660592  1 b43
<Guevara> tem dois modulos ai rodando
<Guevara> mais um cfg80211
<Guevara> mais um ssb
<Guevara> desabilita esses e deixa so o b43 pra testar
<Guevara> roda um sudo depmod -a
<Guevara> pra refazer os modulos
<marcelomauro> o bcma não deixa desabilitar
<Guevara> entao esta sendo usado
<marcelomauro> estão todos em uso
<marcelomauro> vou por o cabo e retirar minha outra placa wifi
<Guevara> entao todos funcionam com o b43
<marcelomauro> Guevara, não deixa desabilitar os modulos
<marcelomauro> já reiniciei e nada
<Guevara> entao pertence ao b43 mesmo
<marcelomauro> pois é... mas o wifi sumiu
<marcelomauro> wlan0 não aparece mais no ifconfig
<Guevara> e no iwconfig?
<marcelomauro> no wireless extensions
<Guevara> roda ai lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<marcelomauro> esse comando não roda aqui nao
<marcelomauro> não com essas extensões
<Guevara> posta o seu blacklist
<Guevara> cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-broadcom-wireless.conf
<marcelomauro> não existe este arquivo amigo, eu o apaguei
<marcelomauro> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<Guevara> beleza
<Guevara> ja vi a id ai
<Guevara> 14e4:4315
<Guevara> ta na tabela
<Guevara> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Other_distributions_not_mentioned_above
<Guevara> o b43 tem que funcionar
<marcelomauro> entao eu nao sei
<Guevara> remove esse que vc instalou
<Guevara> e instala sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Guevara> remove aquele ultimo antes
<Guevara> sudo apt-get remove linux-firmware-nonfree
<Guevara>  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Guevara> feito isso vai em "programas e atualizações" e na ultima aba "drivers", ele tem que aparecer la para habilitar
<marcelomauro> ele já estava instalado
<marcelomauro> e não aparece lá
<Guevara> ai que ta
<Guevara> tem q aparecer
<marcelomauro> o que aparece é a opção para habilitar o bcmwl
<Guevara> esse é o antigo
<marcelomauro> o que aparece é a opção para habilitar o bcmwl-kernel-source
<marcelomauro> que eu já desisntalei e não sai de lá
<Guevara> se reiniciar nao aparece o b43?
<marcelomauro> nao
<Guevara> ali tem que aparecer "b43"
<marcelomauro> mas... me diz uma coisa
<Guevara> algum modulo ta zicando ele aparecer la
<marcelomauro> em /etc/depmod.d/blacklist... tem muitos arquivos com esse prefixo nesse diretorio
<Guevara> algum referente a broadcom?
<marcelomauro> olha, por exemplo, tem um arquivo chamado simplesmente blacklist.conf e dentro dele tem essa linha blacklist bcm43xx
<Guevara> esse é o modulo antigo, se vc clicar la naquela aba de "drivers" e habilitar o driver nao vai funcionar pq o modulo dele esta na blacklist, sacou?
<Guevara> se quiser testar é so comentar essa linha com tralha #
<Guevara> depois sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<Guevara> depois habilitar la e ver se funciona
<marcelomauro> vou nem fazer
<Guevara> pq?
<Guevara> os modulos vc ja sabe gerenciar, qualquer coisa é so desfazer
<marcelomauro> porque já fizemos de certo modo
<Guevara> o estranho é nao aparecer o b43 pra vc na ana drivers
<Guevara> aba*
<marcelomauro> isso é algum bug
<Guevara> o tutorial é simples, instalar o b43-fwcutter, ir na aba "drivers" e habilitar
<Guevara> so isso
<marcelomauro> ou deveria ser
<Guevara> deve ser algum modulo carregando junto que esta zicando
<Guevara> so vendo no lsmod mesmo
<Guevara> ai marcelomauro
<Guevara> faz o seguinte
<Guevara> remove o b43-fwcutter e instala o firmware-b43-installer
<Guevara> acho que agora vai
<marcelomauro> http://pastebin.com/5wumEAfp
<Guevara> sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<RodrigO23> fala ai pessoal
<Guevara> ola
<astroo-> ola
<RodrigO23> nossa quanto tempo nao entro aqui kkkk
<astroo-> cuidado com as teias de aranha   piada...
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> pode cre
<marcelomauro> Guevara, vou reiniciar pra ver se aparece
<Guevara> beleza, acho que agora vai
<marcelomauro> Guevara, conecta... mas com baixa performance
<Guevara> ta no b43 agora?
<marcelomauro> parece que sim
<marcelomauro> lá na aba drivers não aparece ele não
<Guevara> quando reiniciou vc foi la na aba drivers e habilitou o driver?
<Guevara> ai q ta
<Guevara> tinha q aparecer
<marcelomauro> http://pastebin.com/KFHCAKV7
<Guevara> no iwconfig aparece o q??
<Guevara> posta ai no pastebin
<marcelomauro> http://pastebin.com/RTKFR40x
<marcelomauro> Guevara
<Guevara> aparentemente normal
<marcelomauro> tá tudo conectado... o único problema é que a velocidade raramente chega a 1Mb
<Guevara> perai
<marcelomauro> Quando estou com a outra placa ou com o cabo, tenho meus 15Mb
<Guevara> saquei
<marcelomauro> Cara, te agradeço muito a ajuda e a tua atenção, mas tou pensando em passar pra outra placa mesmo. Perdi o dia com isso hoje e tenho "livros" a ler aqui.
<marcelomauro> Eu estava achando ruim de ter que usar o cabo no meio da sala, mas como me lembre da outra placa, aunica coisa que vou perder é uma porta usb livre
<Guevara> saquei
<Guevara> realmente so pesquisando sobre essa lentidão
<Guevara> foi tudo instalado certo
<Guevara> so que o b43 nao aparece na aba drivers
<marcelomauro> Esse semestre vou estar cheiro cara... vou fazer cadeira de redes, SO, engenharia de software e sistemas de controle
<Guevara> nao desiste nao, uma hora vc encontra onde estava o problema
<Guevara> ou então abre um ticket la no launchpad
<marcelomauro> não, claro... eu me conheço. Enquanto eu não resolver eu não vou sossegar. Mas por agora vou dar um tempinho
<Guevara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Guevara> certo
<Guevara> la o pessoal vai poder analisar melhor o caso
<Guevara> vai ver é algum bug mesmo
<marcelomauro> Guevara, mas esse lance de drive nem é bug do Ubuntu cara... o que tenho raiva é dessas empresas que insistem nesse modelo de negócio antigo.
<Guevara> eu sei
<marcelomauro> O sistema é ótimo, Pior é o "outro" que mesmo com drivers prontinhos vive dando problema
<Guevara> tem mais gente com o mesmo problema http://askubuntu.com/questions/161606/bcm4312-speed-is-very-slow
<Guevara> sei como é
<Guevara> problema antigo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/201225
<Guest16471> alguem conhece algum programa de monitoramento de cameras ip no linux ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja deve ser "tarde"
<Guest16471> astroo-: me ajuda a testar minha rede
<Guest16471> um serviço de minha rede
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SaladaFrancesa> ola
<Iori> Olá
<Iori> Alguém está online ?
<Dracon> Olá
<Dracon> Alguem aqui?
<Iori> Olá, bom dia a todos
<Iori> :-)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<omelete> boa dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<omelete> td joia
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<yangm> alguém conhece um canal de hardware/eletrônica brasileiro?
<yangm> eu queria derrubar 9v pra 5v?
<yangm> opa, tira essa interrogação, rs
<kitosp> boa tarde
<kitosp> gostaria de instalar o ubuntu  14.10 no asus vivobook x202e
<kitosp> todos os drivers sao compativeis?
<kitosp> alguem poderia me ajudar com essa informação
<kitosp> ???
<lieber> kitosp, pq não testa?
<kitosp> posso testar, é que estou apenas com um computador em casa fora meu smartfone, e uso serviços bancarios nele
<lieber> kitosp, você pode testar sem risco
<kitosp> como ? boot pelo pen drive?
<lieber> kitosp, sim, da boot na mídia, e vê como fica.
<kitosp> me indica qual programa de pen drive possi usar?
<lieber> pra criar a usb? usa o unetbootin
<kitosp> sim USB
<kitosp> vou testar entao, depois te falo como ficou
<FelipedeMorais> Oi
<FelipedeMorais> Tá vazio assim mesmo?
<rjs_> como instalo o sfot em uma pendriver
<rjs_> melhor so tenho entrada usb preciso colocar em uma pendriver para fazer a instalação
<xGrind> q sfot ?
<FelipedeMorais> Você instalar o ubuntu através do pendrive?
<leandro> por favor quando conecto o celular no usb o ubuntu mostra os diretorios mais nao os arquivos
<leandro> no tablet samsung nao consigo copia as fotos ou musicas
<omelete> talvez esta oculto
<leandro> dei algumas olhadas mas nao vi se esta ocultos
<leandro> mas todos os aparelhos ele oculta
<leandro> meu celular samsung
<omelete> coloca para ver arq/pastas ocultas
<leandro> alguem pode ajuda em outra questao como troca musicade inicializacao
<leandro> gente
<leandro> por favor
<leandro> vou novo no linux \
<leandro> gente como mudar som de inicializacao do ubuntu
<corvolino> leandro, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,94941.0.html
<leandro> como sabe se a versao minha 2 32bit ou 64 bit
<leandro> qual a versao do meu ubuntu
<omelete> sabe usar o terminal?
<omelete> é uname -m
<hggdh> para a versão, 'lsb_release -a'
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<leandro> pessoal pelo windows eu baixa musica pelo site keevip copia o link do youtube mas no linux nao consigo alguem pode ajuda
<astroo-> ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-22
<sfdebug> alguém aqui teve problemas com conexão ethernet no ubuntu 14.04?
<astroo-> aqui no canal nao vi ninguem a queixar-se quando estou
<sfdebug> astroo-, hummmm...
<sfdebug> astroo-, estou com duas maquinas no serviço, a minha e a de um amigo meu sem conexão ethernet...
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas a esta hora pode ser "tarde"
<barna> sfdebug, minha bola de cristal ta falando que vc ta com um erro na atualização
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sfdebug> barna, como assim?
<kanazuchi> dia!
<aedigital> buenas
<slipky> o uninity8 + mir já esta usavel?
<shallwe> slipky: acredito que não
<shallwe> o ubuntu 16.04 não tem unity 8
<barna> pelo q eu ouvi, vai sair na 16.10
<barna> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/04/teste-o-unity-8-e-o-mir-no-ubuntu.html
<barna> numa pesquisa rapida no google achei mil e uma formas de instala-los nos ubuntus 14 e 15.
<slipky> sim, estava pensando em instalar, só queria saber se a usabilidade já ta boa ou está como demo ainda
<hggdh> não é usável como producão
<slipky> blz, valeu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<PauloH> alguém ai sabe se devo usar o driver proprietário ou não,qual a função dele,aqui o print http://imgur.com/rCFoJ7v
<barna> PauloH, minha bola de cristal fala que para o seu hardware talvez sim, talvez não.
<PauloH> kkkkkkkkkk
<barna> brinks a parte, ubuntu 15.10?
<PauloH> sim
<barna> cpu intel?
<PauloH> sim
<barna> então minha bola de cristal tava certa! hehehehehehehe
<barna> eu to usando aki, na real num sei qual a difença, mas se tem opção, por algum motivo é
<PauloH> é mesmo,vou colocar
<shallwe> boa tarde
<shallwe> formatei uma partição errada kkkk, e lá se foi meu ubuntu, sorte que tenho meus arquivos tudo em clouds :) dropbox e onedrive salvador da patria
<shallwe> já aproveitei e formatei tudo e aumentei, agora tenho 500gb pra ubuntu
<PauloH> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> e por segurança voltei pro 14.04
<shallwe> estava com o 15.10
<PauloH> o 15 está mais estavel no meu,por incrivel que pareça
<shallwe> comigo tb estava bom
<shallwe> mas só pra não ficar com aquela sensação de que instalei o mesmo ubuntu kkk ai coloquei o 14.04 mesmo
<PauloH> se o 16 vier igual já vai ser bom
<shallwe> verdade quando sair só eu fazer um update
<shallwe> nossa site do yahoo noticias usa flash pra rodar os vídeos, que coisa mais cafona do passado kkkk
<shallwe> nem sabia que isso ainda existia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-23
<PauloHNev> oi
<PauloHNev> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<PauloHNev> alguém ai que saiba o por q quando removi a versão antiga do kenel,deixando só a que está em uso,aparece atualiação,sendo que o sistema estava atualiado
<PauloHNev> atualizado
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas a hora que e nao ajuda muito
<PauloHNev> aqui um print pra ajudar http://imgur.com/c6JXsAI
<PauloHNev> ubuntu 15.10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<shallwe> agora que vi o ubuntu 14.04 já está fazendo update pro kernel 4.2 o.O
<aedigital> eu desativei  os  updates automaticos
<aedigital> e manualmente tb nao faco
<aedigital> sistema esta como preciso, uso
<aedigital> nao tenho motivos pra mexer em nada
<shallwe> aedigital: a maioria dos updates são de segurança nem é correção
<aedigital> tb dispenso
<shallwe> :)
<aedigital> quase  20 anos de informatica  nunca tive  problema de seguranca com maquinas linux
<aedigital> alias
<aedigital> ja tive a uns 12 anos atras com um servidor
<aedigital> que eu tinha
<aedigital> e  pra nao variar, acessaram o sistema por brechas no codigo php
<aedigital> de umas paginas
<aedigital> mas rapidamente detectei e  eliminei o problema
<shallwe> a bom seu foco é mais servidores, acho que uso normal em pequenas empresas ou em casa mesmo o problema é menor ainda
<aedigital> era em servidores
<aedigital> um servidor caseiro na epoca
<aedigital> hoje  o uso eh soh desktop mesmo
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> yeah
<aedigital> na correria de sempre
<mirqui> blza , aqui tbm , tudo normal :)
<aedigital> :)
<shallwe> b o m  d i a
<mirqui> blza shallwe :)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. isso me lembra a velha brasnet...
<hggdh> Romildo_Vitorino: reboots por conta de libc6
<Romildo_Vitorino> hggdh, so por curiosidade, que distro vc usa?
<hggdh> Ubuntu, xenial e trusty
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. me expressei mal, na verdade queria saber que ambiente, tipo, gnome, unity, xfce...
<hggdh> unity e servidores
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. grato pela informação. ainda nao testei o xenial afinal dentro de pouco tempo saira a versao final
<Romildo_Vitorino> tem achado ela estavel o suficiente para uso diario?
<hggdh> xenaial eu uso no meu laptop. servidores são trusty
<hggdh> sim
<Romildo_Vitorino> tratandod e uma lts estou esperando a pelo menos a versao release candidate pra por aqui. creio que vou ficar nela por muito tempo, pelo menos ate ver no que vai dar o unity 8
<Romildo_Vitorino> o que tenho notado é que a famosa convergencia ate agora nao decolou em nenhum sistema. a microsoft esta tentando mas nao vejo grande progresso
<Romildo_Vitorino> e olha que no caso dela ja tem ao menos uma pequena participação no mercado mobile
<Romildo_Vitorino> canonical ainda esta tentando entrar nesse mercado
<hggdh> é difícil.Até agora não há melhor ou pior
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu acho que o grande problemas sao os apps. é o calcanhar de aquiles do windows phone ate hoje
<Romildo_Vitorino> se tivesse como aproveitar os apps do android no futuro ubuntu phone facilitaria a adoção
<hggdh> sim. O snappy tenta ser comum.
<hggdh> mas o problema com os apps é que cada plataforma tem o seu "sistema"
<hggdh> e são todos incompatíveis.
<hggdh> Eu posso até ver Android no Ubuntu, e vice-versa. Mas não apple ou microsoft
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite
<Romildo_Vitorino> hggdh, juro que ate hoje nao entendo como o gnu/linux ate hoje continua com tao pouca participação no mercado desktop
<Romildo_Vitorino> Dead_Thinker, boa
<astroo-> ola
<Dead_Thinker> Se a pergunta for indevida, peço desculpas, e ignorem-a. Sabem dizer se é seguro atualizar o pacote mintupdate no Linux Mint?
<Dead_Thinker> devido o site/iso/foruns terem sido hackeados
<Romildo_Vitorino> Dead_Thinker, esse problema num ja foi resolvido?
<hggdh> o Mint sofreu um hack, se não me engano, no dia 20. Qualquer ISO baixada de lá neste dia (e por seguranca, um dia antes ou depois) é duvidosa
<hggdh> mas, fora destas data, não creio haver problemas
<Romildo_Vitorino> se o problema foram nas imagens ISO entao os pacotes do repositorio nao foram afetados?
<Dead_Thinker> Romildo_Vitorino: não sei, hehe, posso estar exagerando, já que não baixei iso nem acessei o site/forun
<Dead_Thinker> só fiquei com receio de algo nos repositorios terem sido afetados
<hggdh> Romildo_Vitorino: o comentário que li falava de ISOs. Por seguranca, assuma tudo
<hggdh> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/02/linux-mint-hit-by-malware-infection-on-its-website-and-forum-after-hack-attack/
<Dead_Thinker> Ok, obrigado
<Romildo_Vitorino> o ser humano e sua grande capacidade de fazer o mal. o cara que rackeou o site e as isos poderia usar esse conhecimento para algo que preste ne
<astroo-> se foi 1 pessoa...
<Romildo_Vitorino> que sejam quantas forem, da na mesma
<Romildo_Vitorino> ninguem merece. por causa desse tipo de gente que hoje em dia nao se pode sair na rua com celular na mão, ta dificil ate ir na padaria da esquina sem ter medo de ser roubado
<Romildo_Vitorino> o pior é que nao ficam so em levar aquilo que vc trabalhou pra comprar, vc entrega o celular, relogio, dá ate o rabo se o cara pedir e mesmo assim ainda leva um tiro na cara.
<Romildo_Vitorino> noticia interessante. http://www.diolinux.com.br/2016/02/munity-ubuntu-mate-prepara-modificacao.html
<sysroOt_> Romildo_Vitorino, na real o que importa eh dinheiro
<sysroOt_> esse hack ai muito provavelmente tem essa finalidade
<Romildo_Vitorino> é. estao vendendo os dados dos usuarios inscritos no forum no linux mint
<sysroOt_> antes fosse só isso
<sysroOt_> o que eles injetaram nas iso foi um bot de irc, um backdoor
<sysroOt_> em condições normais de pressão e temperatura, dá acesso irrestrito aos arquivos do usuário
<sysroOt_> então, o camarada que costuma salvar senha em navegadores, etc
<sysroOt_> esse, se ferrou
<sysroOt_> isso sem falar em outras informações possivelmente sensíveis
<sysroOt_> mulheres que gostam de guardar nudes, etc.
<sysroOt_> enfim, tem toda uma vasta gama de possibilidades nesse tipo de ataque
<Romildo_Vitorino> imagino.
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia manolada
<mattbv> bom dia
<shallwe> :)
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa tarde
<barna> tarde
<Dead_Thinker> boa
<natanael> brazilians?
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite a todos.
<barna> noite
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém sabe se pra instalar impressora hp wi fi é necessário o hplip?
<Yeager> Alguém poderia me ajudar? Estou tentando criar/copiar arquivos em meu pendrive, mas o meu ubuntu 14.04 está me retornando "O destino é somente para leitura". Já tentei alterar a permissão, não funcionou.
<Romildo_Vitorino> Yeager, ja tentou formatar o pendrive com o utilitario de discos?
<Yeager> http://pastebin.com/vTA32131
<Yeager> Já, aparentemente não deu em nada.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<Yeager> Eu até mudaria de sistema se tivesse como salvar os meus dados, mas não é o caso.
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao acredito que seja problema de permissões e sim alguma configuração na partição do pendrive.
<Romildo_Vitorino> o que vc consegue fazer com o utilitario de disco? consegue excluir a partição?
<Yeager> Sim
<Yeager> Aparentemente eu consigo fazer tudo
<Romildo_Vitorino> fiz um teste aqui no meu pendrive pra ver as opçoes de criação de pendrives e nao vi nenhum que deixasse ele read-only
<Romildo_Vitorino> deus uns erros no programa discos mas depois de criar a partição e monta-la na opçao w95 fat-32 ele funciona normal
<Yeager> Eu nem mexi no pendrive, isso é que acho estranho
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc tem algo que esteja no pendrive que precise salvar?
<Yeager> Não
<Romildo_Vitorino> entao tente excluir e recriar a partição
<Yeager> Eu já fiz isso, continua a mesma coisa
<Romildo_Vitorino> vixe. entao complicou. a galera do canal que nao for bot :) saberia como dar um help nesse caso?
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-25
<ranier> alguém por aqui?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<shallwe> eu to
<shallwe> tava lendo sobre o Cunha :)
<shallwe> cara esperto esse :) admiro a inteligência do cara kkkk, esse malandro sabe das coisas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia gente boa
<shallwe> que legal, o unity 3d a plataforma que desenvolve jogos pra tudo quanto é tipo, cel, pc, videogame, agora ta bem boa no linux tb :)
<shallwe> pessoal trabalhando forte pra deixar 100%  no linux
<shallwe> pq será que se eu tenho um nautilus aberto e quando eu clico no ícone dele na barra lateral pra mostrar ele, mas ele acaba abrindo um novo?
<shallwe> estranho isso
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: estranho mesmo, acho q o Mint tb tá com esse comportamento
<shallwe> pios é, mas pelo menos tem alt tab :) ou super + S :)
<Dead_Thinker> :D
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual o pacote pra adicionar novas fontes ao sistema
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual o pacote pra adicionar novas fontes ao sistema?
<hggdh> Elfon: depende. É possível instalar-se fontes directamente (via pacote correspondente), ou via um font config
<Elfon> hggdh: queria um pacote com algumas fontes familiares para usuários do windows...já tenho instalado o webcorefont
<hggdh> Elfon: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Dead_Thinker> http://fusion.net/video/271750/real-future-episode-8-hack-attack/?element=272271&utm_content=inline+element&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialshare
<R00T3R> boa tarde a todos
<R00T3R> Alguem aqui esta usando maquina bem antiga com processador amd atlhon ou similar:?
<muri_> boa tarde
<muri_> sou novo no ubuntu e estou sem audio tem como alguém me ajudar?
<shallwe> boa tarde
<muri_> boa tarde
<shallwe> muri_: Pergunta besta mas já viu se não está no mudo? as vezes ubuntu começa no udo
<muri_> O som está no máximo, começou ontem e não tem somnem no live cd, só no windows
<shallwe> então o som sumiu do nada
<shallwe> tem uns comandos no terminal tenta ai
<shallwe> killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<muri_> Sumiu depois que eu reinstalei o kubuntu 14.04 com uma instalação limpa.
<shallwe> espera uns 10 segundos depois faz outro comando
<shallwe> pulseaudio -k
<muri_> não foi possível remover “/home/muri/.pulse*”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<shallwe> a ta vc ta com o kubuntu?
<muri_> sim
<shallwe> sim usa sudo então
<muri_> ok
<shallwe> sudo killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<shallwe> depois tenta reiniciar tb pode ajudar
<shallwe> eu já tive esse problema e resolvi com isso uma vez
<muri_> recebi a mesma mensagem de erro
<muri_> Eu nunca tive esse problema
<muri_> nem no live o som funciona
<shallwe> a ta nem no live
<shallwe> então esquece não é problema de configuração
<shallwe> não estas usando hdmi né?
<muri_> Esse notebook é antigo, não tem hdmi
<shallwe> lá nas configurações do som, geralmente tem várias saídas se som, HDMI, S/PDIF / Saida analógica etc, já tentou mudar isso?
<muri_> O estranho é que o chip de som está reconhecido.
<muri_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<shallwe> muri_: sim mas já tentou ver lá nas configurações?
<shallwe> as vezes ele seleciona outra saída fora do padrão
<muri_> Sim e o audio está correto
<shallwe> que zica isso
<muri_> sim
<shallwe> não faz sentido parar de funciona e nem funcionar no live
<shallwe> qual o notebook?
<muri_> procurei no google e não achei nenhuma solução
<muri_> itautec
<muri_> não lembro o modelo
<shallwe> a bom, se tiver ajuda
<shallwe> e já procurou na internet sobre isso?
<muri_> sim e não tem nada
<muri_> infoway n8610
<muri_> acabei de ver embaixo dele
<shallwe> é core 2 duo ele
<muri_> sim
<muri_> centrino duo
<shallwe> roda bem o ubuntu mais que tranquilo pelo jeito
<muri_> Eu estava usando o zsnes nele ontem e deu erro no vídeo e o sistema ficava na resolução de 640x480 eu não consegui achar uma solução pra isso e reinstalei
<shallwe> vixi mas acho que não precisaria uma reinstalação
<muri_> ainda ontem eu estava instalando os programas de pintura que normalmente uso e o som parou
<shallwe> problema é qual a placa de vídeo isso
<muri_> no chip intel de vídeo
<muri_> e hoje nem no live o som funciona, eu instalei o windows e o som foi reconhecido
<shallwe> core 2 duo nao tem chip de video
<shallwe> integrado no processador, só na placa mae
<muri_> tentei no kubuntu 12 e o som também não funcionou
<shallwe> alias acho que tem uma gma não é isso?
<muri_> Eu reinstalei por que a opção de mudar a resolução de tela sumiu da configuração
<muri_> o que é uma gma?
<shallwe> é esse processador não tem video junto com o processador só a linha i3, i5 e i7 que começaram com as HDs videos
<shallwe> eu sei que o pessoal vai me matar falando isso, mas quando o pc é um pouco antigo eu digo direto, roda windows, nele vai rodar bem, no linux...
<muri_> Só que eu trabalho com imagens e o linux tem um tratamento melhor de pixel
<shallwe> é pq pra windows tem driver próprio da empresa, pra linux geralmente é tudo genérico ou mantido pela comunidade, ai claro vc vai instalar um ubuntu 14.04 e não tem o driver
<shallwe> que tipo de imagem?
<shallwe> pra web?
<muri_> Eu trabalho com efeitos visuais
<shallwe> a bom não conheço essa parte, e usa qual programa no linux?
<muri_> Uso o gimp o krita o inkscape direto.
<shallwe> entendi
<shallwe> são bons programas
<muri_> sim
<shallwe> mesmo instalando estes no windows fica ruim?
<muri_> não ficam do meu gosto e não quero voltar pro windows.
<shallwe> entendo
<shallwe> esse de som é estranho, mas tem vários comandos pra ver mais funções só que desconheço no momento
<muri_> entendi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> que estranho o ubuntu não acha drive proprietário da minha ati onboard o.O nem é tão antiga kkk
<shallwe> radeon hd 4290
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-26
<slipky> alguem conheço uma forma centralizada pra gerenciar o crontab de diversas máquinas?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<slipky> dou até 1 semana se for preciso ;P
<astroo-> ok
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Celso> aedigital?
<Celso> slac
<aedigital> Celso, ae sumido
<Yeager> Eu posso tirar uma dúvida sobre o Fedora aqui?
<aedigital> acho que nao
<aedigital> mas
<aedigital> nao serei eu quem vai te expulsar ou a reclamar
<Yeager> Quem vai?
<aedigital> sei nao
<Daekdroom> aedigital, existe um #fedora-br
<Daekdroom> Que é mais vazio do que aqui.
<Yeager> Então vamos tentar. Sempre que eu tento me conectar a minha conexão DSL, o demônio desconecta, vocês já viram algo parecido no Debian?
<Yeager> Eu já perguntei no #fedora-br e no #fedora, mas ninguém respondeu
<Yeager> Eu conversei com uns caras no hack.chat, eles me disseram para desinstalar o Fedora, lol
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> mas nao entendi o seu problema
<aedigital> o que voce quer dizer com "o demonio desconecta"
<Yeager> Eu conecto e meu sistema desliga a conexão
<aedigital> voce ta usando outra conexao que nao seja a via cabo de rede
<Yeager> Não, mas o que é estranho é que ele também cria algumas conexões automaticamente
<aedigital> e ae cai esta conexao ao tenter mudar a conexao para o adsl?
<Yeager> Como a 'Wired connection'
<aedigital> a wired deve ser a conexao via placa de rede
<aedigital> voce soh tem uma conexao de internet, correto?
<aedigital> que  eh ADSL
<Yeager> Na verdade eu tenho quatro, o Wifi que estou usando no momento (do meu vizinho), DSL, Wired e Ponte
<aedigital> vixe
<Yeager> Vou fazer um teste
<Yeager> É, eu clico em "on" e ele vai para "off"
<shallwe> eu não sei quanto a vcs, mas pra mim a melhor invenção de todos os tempos é o ar condicionado :)
<aedigital> boa
<Yeager> Definitivamente existem invenções melhores    ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°. Sinceramente, acabei de instalar e já estou incomodado, baixar algo e não funcionar é completamente
<aedigital> pra mim eh o google
<Yeager> frustrante&
<aedigital> finish
<Yeager> Eu já mudei tanto de Linux que não quero nunca mais entrar em um site para baixar uma distro
<shallwe> Yeager: kk e vc esta usando qual atualmente?
<Yeager> Fedora
<shallwe> Yeager: ubuntu não rolou?
<Yeager> É
<shallwe> estranho, então é seu hardware :)
<Yeager> Não, no Ubuntu minha conexão DSL funciona
<shallwe> mas de certa forma isso de drive é do kernel a distribuição não deve ter muito a ver
<shallwe> Yeager: a bom é relacionado a internet
<shallwe> eu já testei várias e já usei várias mas sempre tenho ubuntu instalado no pc principal, não consigo largar ele, é tudo fácil já vem tudo pronto e a comunidade é a maior no linux :)
<shallwe> não tem erro que vc não ache uma solução na internet kkk
<FabricioCruz> Tarde galera
<shallwe> boa tarde
<Yeager> P$%! m3$%, não acredito que nisso. O problema era simplesmente porque eu troquei o nome do usuário pelo nome do serviço
<Yeager> Pior do que ter passado nervoso é passar nervoso por causa de um erro bobo
<slipky> boa noite, alguem conheçe uma forma centralizada pra gerenciar o crontab de diversas máquinas?
<hggdh> slipky: nunca vi um. O máximo que conheco e já usei foi algo no estilo de gsh ( https://github.com/kees/gsh.git)
<hggdh> e no gsh eu plugava um shell para editar
<hggdh> outra opcão é usar anacron, e criar os scripts no directorio desejado
<slipky> hggdh: interessante, não conhecia isso, hoje tenho um script que replica o crontab entre as máquinas, mas não me atende, preciso ter entradas diferenciadas pra cada máquina
<slipky> mas o gsh vai me ajudar para outras coisas
<hggdh> para scripts diferenciados, não sei,lamento
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FabricioCruz> Depois de duas semanas lutando com a instalação de um lamp finalmente saiu
<KBcinha> oi
<R00T3R> boa tarde  pessoal
<R00T3R> alguem aqui tem iphone e utiliza o linux para acessar as fotos e musicas sem ter faite jailbreak no aparelho e baixado o openssh no cydia
<H3ruS> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-02-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AbsTradELic> bom dia cidadões
<AbsTradELic> cidadãos
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<slipky> pessoal, isso tem acontecendo ultimamente no ubuntu 15.10: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15231194/, alguém sabe o que fazer?
<slipky> um processo trava, eu dou kill -9 nele, ele não morre, só reiniciando a máquina
<KurtKraut> slipky, Dê uma googlada sobre esse estado defunct. Talvez nesse estado nem RAM ele ocupe mais
<slipky> KurtKraut: ocupa sim, porque o aplicativo ta aberto na minha tela ainda
<slipky> todo travado hehe
<slipky> e nem consigo abrir outra instancia dele
<KurtKraut> slipky, O fato dele ainda ter janela visível não necessariamente ocupa a RAM toda.
<KurtKraut> (Toda que ele ocupava antes)
<KurtKraut> slipky, Again, pesquisa sobre esses processos em estado 'defunct'
<slipky> ja pesquisei, to a tempos com esse problema
<slipky> as respostas são sempre a mesmas, se o kill -9 não matar, acha o processo pai e mata ele
<slipky> mas no caso o processo pai é o init
<hggdh> slipky: veja https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<slipky> pois é
<slipky> When a process loses its parent, init becomes its new parent. init periodically executes the wait system call to reap any zombies with init as parent.
<hggdh> except when ...
<slipky> bom.. ir rebootar né
<KurtKraut> slipky, O problema para você é o processo existir ou a janela existir?
<slipky> KurtKraut: ambos, eu quero usar o aplicativo hehe
<slipky> e aconteceu de novo =(
<KurtKraut> slipky, Roda o comando xkill no terminal e clica na janela do deluge para matar ele
<KurtKraut> slipky, Cuidado que ao rodar o xkill, seu próximo clique irá matar o processo dono da janela clicada
<slipky> se travar de novo eu tento, terminei de rebootar
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta a precisar de ajuda aqui no ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-20
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<sfdebug> ae.
<sfdebug> Alguém já fez atualização do ubuntu 14.04 pra versão 16.04 através daquela mensagem que aparece logo que vc faz login no ubuntu?
<sfdebug> tenho medo de meus programas pararem de funcionar... sei lá... é máquina do serviço...
<fael> sfdebug: faz um backup antes
<fael> sfdebug: pode ser que vc perca algumas coisas
<hggdh> se o upgrade é realizado via linha de comando, "sudo do-release-upgrade", *antes* do upgrade realmente começar tens a opção de rever o que será feito -- que pacotes resão actualizados, quais serão removidos, quais não mais existem. É, então, uma questão de rever as listas, e caeitar ou não o upgrade
<john__> alguem
<john__> quero fazer negocio com bitcoin
<john__> algum interessado
<nuno_nunes> boa noite precisam de suporte
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-21
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-22
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<cabuloso> Bom dia! Qual o cliente para Twitter que está sendo mais usado atualmente?
<TheM4st3r> Eae galera
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-23
<Saigaung> alou alou
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-24
<Tonao35> boa noite
<Tonao35> aotentar instalar o unity 8 em meu ubuntu 16.04, esta acontecendo isso qundo vou tentar instalr alguma coisa ou atualizar  http://pastebin.com/F9AXDzSQ
<Tonao35> alguem que possa me orientar?
<astroo--> ola
<astroo--> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Tonao35> ok
<Tonao35> aotentar instalar o unity 8 em meu ubuntu 16.04, esta acontecendo isso qundo vou tentar instalr alguma coisa ou atualizar  http://pastebin.com/F9AXDzSQ
<Tonao35> boa noite
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<diego__> Prezados, Bom dia!
<diego__> Estou precisando alterar o nome de meus adaptadores de rede no linux mint, entretanto não estou conseguindo.
<xandyblackout> BR aqui
<diego__> Prezados, Boa Tarde! Uso linux Mint 18.1 64bits, entretanto ele trava constantemente. Alguém poderia me ajudar ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-02-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Diego_OP> Bom dia!
<Diego_OP> Prezados, meu Sistema Operacional está constantemente congelando.
<Diego_OP> Alguém pode me ajudar com o "congelamento" do sistema ?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-20
<nuno_nunes> boa noite precisam de suporte em linux
<Valeyard> boa tarde
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-21
<Guest29121> boa noite pessoal. Estou com um problema. Não consigo acessar esse site. http://www.superesportes.com.br/ tanto pelo firefox como pelo chrome. Aparece o seguinte erro. DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<Guest29121> Já tentei alguns tutoriais que encontrei na internet mas nada funcionou.
#ubuntu-br 2018-02-23
<Ton710> Hi
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-18
<Guest95421> ninckserv identify guest
#ubuntu-br 2019-02-19
<noob-noob> estou com um problema para bloquear ip's usando psad e o ufw a mensagem que eu recebo vinda do comando "psad --fw-list" é "[-] Table: filter, chain: PSAD_BLOCK_FORWARD, does not exist" alguém sabe como consertar isso?
<hggdh> noob-noob: nunca usei psad, mas a mensagem sugere que a configuracao não está correcta
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-17
<itechrs> Fala pessoal.
<itechrs> blz
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-18
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-21
<brunoh1n1> I ai galera
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-22
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-02-23
<celso> #opencobol
